# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Maantielenkit Tampereella, vol. 2

## Talisker

Talven vakiolenkit pyörivät viikonloppuisin ja keskiviikkoiltaisin sykloillen.
Seuraa tätä topikkia.

----------


## Talisker

Sääennuste näyttää pitkästä aikaa kuivaa ajokeliä.
Lauantaina voitais taas ajaa lännen suunnalla, aikainen startti Mustanvuoren risteyksestä.
Oliskos se Jumesniemen lenkki? 
Jotenkin näin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/268622731

----------


## Cycledrophis

Ajelemme sunnuntaina Cyclolenkin Lempäälästä Valkeakosken suuntaan. Lähtö Hakkarin Urheilukentän pysäköintialue klo 11:00.
Tauko Ilolassa. Ajamme rauhallisesti 3-4h. Mukaan vaan.

Jari

----------


## timoht

Huomisen lauantain sää näyttää tosiaan hyvältä talvipyöräilylle,  alustavasti itäpuolen lenkkiäkin tässä viritelty ja muutama kuski jo  lähdössäkin....ajellaan vaikka tämmönen perinteinen http://connect.garmin.com/activity/274328132

Kessan baarin taukoineen rauhalliseen tahtiin n.60km neljän tunnin  lenkki koilliskeskusstartilla. pikku säädöin hieman enemmän Nässyn  rantojen ja/tai Viitapohjan suuntaan saadaan toki haluttaessa lisää  metrejä... :Vink: 

Startti lauantaina klo 10 koilliskeskuksen Citymarketilta. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## Talisker

[QUOTE=Talisker; Lauantaina voitais taas ajaa lännen suunnalla, aikainen startti Mustanvuoren risteyksestä.
[/QUOTE]
Sopisiko klo 9.00 startti muillekin?

----------


## järppä

^ Sopii, jos vaan muuten pääsen mukaan. Tilanne on vielä fifty-sixty.

----------


## Vepasso

> Sopisiko klo 9.00 startti muillekin?



Mukana. Klo 9 sopii hyvin.

----------


## znood

Luinkin aluksi väärin että olisi kaksi uutta aihetta maastolenkeistä  :Irvistys:  harmi vaan että joutuu aiheita uusimaan eikä vanhat säily.

----------


## jalo

> Ajelemme sunnuntaina Cyclolenkin Lempäälästä Valkeakosken suuntaan. Lähtö Hakkarin Urheilukentän pysäköintialue klo 11:00.
> Tauko Ilolassa. Ajamme rauhallisesti 3-4h. Mukaan vaan.
> 
> Jari



Piti oikein tulla katsomaan, että miten luin tän väärin. Päivä meni pieleen :Hymy: ! Ajelin sen sitten yksin. Lipontie ja Vedentakanen hyvässä kunnossa kuten varmaan nyt kaikki muutkin tiet ja näköjään polutkin. Nastat pitää olla (ainakin mulla). Ikävä kyllä huomenna en ehdi lenkille.

----------


## timoht

Idän lenkkijaos pyöritteli kokolailla suunnitellut kuviot, Aitoniemen rantareitti hyvässä ajokunnossa, muutama lyhyt siirtymä hieman huonommalla tienpidolla mutta malttivauhtia ihan ajettavissa.....loppureissusta Pulesjärventie sitten mentiinkin suunniteltua vauhdikkaammin kun Ojalan Jukka intoutui maasturillaan vetohommiin, vahvat on jalat kun renkaissakin vissiin nastoja enempi kun koko muulla porukalla yhteensä.... :Sekaisin: 

Kessan vitriini oli tänään harvinaisen hyvin varustettu, kahviakin täys pannu oli valmiina odottamassa :Hymy: .

Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/445367975

----------


## E.T.

Kesäksi Kessaan rakennetaan iso terassi johon sopii pitempikin kanuunajuna kahvittelemaan. Vitriinissä tosiaan piisasi herkkuja, mm. omatekoisia sämpylöitä. Hinnat ei päätä huimaa, kahvi, kermamunkki ja pepsipullo 3,5 euroa. Oli kiva päivä, kiitikset reittimestarille ja kaikille muillekin.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Kiitoksia kivasta lenkistä. Ajeltiin neljään henkeen Lempäälä-Lastunen-Vedentaka-Ilola-Viiala-Lempäälä.
Tillyllä oli vissiin kiirus kahville, kun veti niin kovasti Metsäkansaan mentäessä, että äijät meinas kyydistä pudota. Tartti oikei ehdotella et eikö vähempikin riittäisi kun Powertap näytti 250W!  :Hymy: 
http://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/MGV7...JYSXOR3YWHKAGI

Jari

----------


## Tilly

> Kiitoksia kivasta lenkistä. Ajeltiin neljään henkeen Lempäälä-Lastunen-Vedentaka-Ilola-Viiala-Lempäälä.
> Tillyllä oli vissiin kiirus kahville, kun veti niin kovasti Metsäkansaan mentäessä, että äijät meinas kyydistä pudota. Tartti oikei ehdotella et eikö vähempikin riittäisi kun Powertap näytti 250W! 
> http://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/MGV7...JYSXOR3YWHKAGI
> 
> Jari



Aika hauskaa ja hauskaahan se olikin  :Leveä hymy:  Näitä lisää!

----------


## Talisker

Saimme sovituksi Tampereen Maratonklubin ja Liikuntatoimen kanssa, että
pääsemme Pirkkahalliin ajamaan ensi sununtaina klo 7.00 alkaen.

Jääskeläisen Matin nimeä kantava maraton starttaa Pirkkahallissa klo 10.00,
mutta klo yhdeksään saakka saanemme pitää juoksuradan hallussamme.

Ilmoittaudu listalle ja tule mukaan!
(Vain Hämeen piirin pyöräilyseurojen jäsenille)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...mc&usp=sharing

----------


## plr

Löytyykö tänään lähtijöitä keskiviikon valocyclolenkille Koivistonkylän Prismalta klo 18? Näin flunssan jäljiltä voisi ajella jonkin sopivan kevyen parin tunnin pätkän.

----------


## plr

Eipä ehtinyt muita tämän päivän lähtöön. Varmaan kaikki ovat hiihtämässä.  :Vink:  Hyvä peruskeli cycloajeluun tänään.

----------


## Talisker

Taidan hissutella huomenna Pyhälenkin myötäpäivään, ehkä +. 
Paitsi, jos on märkää lunta maassa.
Lähtö klo 9.00 Mustanvuoren risteyksestä.
Kahvit Hakasella Suupantorilla.

----------


## plr

Pitää katsoa aamulla keli ja päättää lähdöstä sen mukaan. Pidemmänkin lenkin voisi ajaa, jos keli on ok. Tiedän sopivan lisäkoukkauksen Nokian puolella Pyhälenkin perään.

----------


## Talisker

Ihan rähmää maassa ja ilmassa. 
Jätän väliin ulkoilut.

----------


## plr

Ikkunasta näkyy sohjoa tiellä ja lasiin ropisee vettä. Ei ole ajokeli tänään.

----------


## järppä

:Leveä hymy: 

Just katoin ikkunasta ulos, vilkaisin kelloa ja mietin että ehdin ysin starttiin, jos nopsaan toimin. No, kiire loppui, mutta kohta nähdään sulaako sokeri räntäsateessa.

----------


## järppä

Kyllä nyt herrat neiteili aivan turhaan - ajokeli oli oikein mainio. Loskaa oli vähän, mutta se ei ollut mitenkään erityisen märkää. Paitsi aivan keskusta-alueilla. Vaippa pysyi kuivana, taivas ei pudonnut niskaan ja kivaa oli ulkoilla. Kahville en tosin itsekseni eksynyt, mutta ehkä seuraavan kerran.

----------


## izmo

> Kyllä nyt herrat neiteili aivan turhaan - ajokeli oli oikein mainio. Loskaa oli vähän, mutta se ei ollut mitenkään erityisen märkää. Paitsi aivan keskusta-alueilla. Vaippa pysyi kuivana, taivas ei pudonnut niskaan ja kivaa oli ulkoilla. Kahville en tosin itsekseni eksynyt, mutta ehkä seuraavan kerran.



ilma näytti aamulla lasin läpi huonolta mutta esimerkiksi Pinsiöntie Nokialta Pinsiön maaseudulle oli ihan ykkösluokkaa eikä  kura loska lentänyt

----------


## plr

No voihan pahus. Täällä keskustassa keli näytti aamulla aivan hirveältä ja kaupungilla kävellessä pyöräilemättä jättäminen tuntui ehdottomasti oikealta ratkaisulta. Sen verran kurainen loskavelli lensi. Miten huomenna? Lähtevätkö kaikki Pirkkahalliin vai onko joku lähdössä ulos ajamaan? Voisi lähteä pitkälle PK-lenkille cyclocrossarilla, jos joku lähtee mukaan. Matka noin 100 km.

----------


## izmo

jos ennustetta kattoo niin asvalttiteiden  varsilla varmaan likanen kura lentää mutta luulen että Pinsiön   maaseututiet vielä on lumipinnalla

----------


## Paade

> No voihan pahus. Täällä keskustassa keli näytti aamulla aivan hirveältä ja kaupungilla kävellessä pyöräilemättä jättäminen tuntui ehdottomasti oikealta ratkaisulta. Sen verran kurainen loskavelli lensi. Miten huomenna? Lähtevätkö kaikki Pirkkahalliin vai onko joku lähdössä ulos ajamaan? Voisi lähteä pitkälle PK-lenkille cyclocrossarilla, jos joku lähtee mukaan. Matka noin 100 km.



Voisin lähteä huomenna. Sopisiko startti jo klo 9? Olisi pikkasen aikaisemmin kotona. Miltä kuulostaisi Pyhäjärven kierto?

----------


## plr

Startti klo 9 ja Pyhäjärven kierto ok! Vastapäivään, nähdään klo 9 Tipotien terveysaseman edessä?
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Tipot...nland&t=m&z=17

----------


## Paade

> Startti klo 9 ja Pyhäjärven kierto ok! Vastapäivään, nähdään klo 9 Tipotien terveysaseman edessä?
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Tipot...nland&t=m&z=17



Ok, nähdään Tipotiellä.

----------


## star trek

> jos ennustetta kattoo niin asvalttiteiden  varsilla varmaan likanen kura lentää mutta luulen että Pinsiön   maaseututiet vielä on lumipinnalla



Kyllä rupes oleen loskaa pikkutiet pinsiössä iltapäivällä, ei cyclolla olis kivaa mut isopyörällä pääsi kyllä. Kaupunkissa kelvit rupee oleen asfaltilla 
niin paremmin siellä menee cyclo jos on lokarit niin ei mitään hätää  :Hymy:  Niin paitsi että aamulla tulee ilmeisesti lisää räntää.

----------


## plr

Todennäköisesti kura lentää huomenna. No pannaan sellaiset varusteet, että lentäköön.  :Hymy:  Kahvipaussin voisi pitää joko Narvassa tai Kuokkalan Nesteellä. Muutkin tietysti tervetulleita mukaan!

----------


## Niki9

Joo... Tänään ei voi...hieronta iltapäivällä. Oli vaan pakko sotkeutua tohonkin viestiin :Vink:

----------


## maissi

> Tänään iltapäivästä kukaa heittämää Säijää ympäri? Kenties *malinuaa* avaamaan jalkoja huomista varten? Keskareista ei puhuta, mutta köröttelyä se ei ole.



Ja nyt se hukku edelliselle sivulle :E

----------


## malinuaa

> Tänään iltapäivästä kukaa heittämää Säijää ympäri? Kenties *malinuaa* avaamaan jalkoja huomista varten? Keskareista ei puhuta, mutta köröttelyä se ei ole.



Mun on pakko palautella tänään, että pystyy huomenna ajamaan.

----------


## maissi

Jeesjees...noh, käy oikeastaan sekin. Parilla pikkuvedolla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Avokid

> Minulle sopisi, joskin itse on tarkoitus ajaa tuplasti tuo matka, mutta voisi tehdä sen kahtena lenkkinä. Voin hoitaa vetohommia, että saadaan keskari nousemaan. Onko ehdotusta lähtöpaikasta?



Messukylän st1?

----------


## izmo

> ^ Ilola on varmaankin kiva paikka, mutta arvetenkin osa haluaa Valkeakoskelta suoraan Kaukajärvelle joten Mallas ehkä olisi parempi paikka, siis ainakin näille. En tiedä onko Ilola jo auki. Tarkoittanet Koikkarilla Koilliskeskusta? Vanha kansa luulee vielä että Koivistonkylää ja taas käy kuin Melon voimalalla.....



jos vanha kansa lähtee Melon voimalalle niin se voimala on remontissa eikä pääse Siuron puolelta Taivalkuntaan.. :Sarkastinen: 

http://www.nokianuutiset.fi/Uutiset/...uukauteen.html

Hiilikeppi maasturilla voi ainoostaan  lähtee vetoja ottaan....

----------


## Matti

> Messukylän st1?



Sopii minulle ja kello 16?

Jos jotain muutakin kiinnostaa, niin tarkoitus on ajaa noin 100 km, esim. Roineen kierto, ja keskinopeus on luokkaa 26-27 km/h.

----------


## Avokid

> Sopii minulle ja kello 16?
> 
> Jos jotain muutakin kiinnostaa, niin tarkoitus on ajaa noin 100 km, esim. Roineen kierto, ja keskinopeus on luokkaa 26-27 km/h.



Sovitaan noin. 
puh. 0503670864 jos jotain tulee.

----------


## malinuaa

> Jeesjees...noh, käy oikeastaan sekin. Parilla pikkuvedolla



Jalat on kyllä siinä kunnossa, että palauttelu tapahtuu ihan vaan sohvalla  :Hymy:  Mutta otetaan ihmeessä vaikka ens viikolla tiistaina joku vk-lenkki.

----------


## petentic

> Jokohan olisi lauantailenkillä Roineen kierto? 154 km - tai jos nipistetään Viialan mutka pois, noin 130 km. Ilmoittautumiset: http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4842171
> 
> For this Saturday I'm suggesting "Tour de Roine". Starting from Valintatalo Winterinmutka @ 10:00. Expected average speed 30 km/h (+/- 2 km/h).



Lauantailenkistä maininta tällekin sivulle kun on suorastaan tullut perjantairuuhka tälle palstalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tregård

> Lauantailenkistä maininta tällekin sivulle kun on suorastaan tullut perjantairuuhka tälle palstalle



Oisko juna Koilliskeskuksella 10.25? Vai meneekö kauemmin, kun joutuu tunnelityömaata kiertelemään?

----------


## Myrtillus

^ja miten se etenee Koilliskeskuksen jälkeen, jos sattuisi hyppäämään matkalta mukaan ja välttäisi edes takaisin ajelua aamutuimaan.

----------


## karibou

Varhaisheränneille la-aamuna tuo petenticin lenkki (Roineen kierto myötäpäivään) Kolliskeskukselta klo 8:45. Pikkuryhmällä ehkä 26><29 (muokkasin tämänpäiväisen lenkin takia). Armonkalliolta ja Viialan kautta näyttäisi olevan n. 150 km.

----------


## David

> For three hours I'd recommend one of local classics, Säijä. Pretty good roads on the countryside in Pirkkala, south of Tampere. The "8" is about 65 - 70 km when started downtown Tampere. Sample route and photos.



Good choice, I'll tell you tomorrow how it went






> Did you notice that this ride was last saturday, not this saturday?



Thank you for the advice!  :Hymy: 






> Jokohan olisi lauantailenkillä Roineen kierto? 154 km - tai jos nipistetään Viialan mutka pois, noin 130 km. Ilmoittautumiset: http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4842171
> 
> For this Saturday I'm suggesting "Tour de Roine". Starting from Valintatalo Winterinmutka @ 10:00. Expected average speed 30 km/h (+/- 2 km/h).



I'm on board for that ride  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petentic

> ^ja miten se etenee Koilliskeskuksen jälkeen, jos sattuisi hyppäämään matkalta mukaan ja välttäisi edes takaisin ajelua aamutuimaan.



Ajetaan yleisön pyynnöstä Koilliskeskuksen ja Kaukajärven McDonaldsin kautta Saarenmaantielle ja sieltä sitten about kuten siinä jäljessä oli. Tarkkoja kellonaikoja en lupaile, kun tunnelityömaan kierto ei ole nyt heti mielessä - pujotellaan varmaan Tampella ja Tammela. Leppoisalla urbaanivauhdilla Koilliskeskus ehkä 1030, Kaukajärvi ehkä 1043.

----------


## tehaku

> kun tunnelityömaan kierto ei ole nyt heti mielessä - pujotellaan varmaan Tampella ja Tammela. Leppoisalla urbaanivauhdilla Koilliskeskus ehkä 1030, Kaukajärvi ehkä 1043.



Itse ajattaisin Naistenlahdenvoimalan kohdalta Pohjolankadulle ja sitä Kalevan puistotielle ja sitten tien yli Koljontielle. Sieltä voikin mennä vanhoja tuttuja reittejä pitkin etiäpäin eli joko Teiskontien kelviä suoraan tai Takahuhdintietä Pappilaan ja sieltä Linnainmaalle. 

En pääse mukaan lenkille, kun pitää kärsiä sunnuntaina.

----------


## maissi

> Jalat on kyllä siinä kunnossa, että palauttelu tapahtuu ihan vaan sohvalla  Mutta otetaan ihmeessä vaikka ens viikolla tiistaina joku vk-lenkki.



Voi olla vähä hissumpi tuo ensi viikko, mutta katsellaan. Lycka till huomisee. Sitä tarvitaa ku Alpha Balticin pojat repii vauhtia.

----------


## Vepasso

Huomenna lauantaina ajetaan myös kevyempi lenkki Koskenvoimaan noin keskarilla 25. Matkaa kertyy n 100km. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.

Sunnuntaina ajattelin mennä Kehäkukkaan Jumesniemen kautta. Tässäkin keskaritavoite 25. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.

Ajoseura toivottavaa. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## vuohi

Itse ajattelin huomenna avata maantiepyöräily kauden ilmeisesti törkeän kevyellä 50km lenkillä hervannasta vehoniemeen ja takaisin. Keskari varmaan luokkaa 25-27. Saa liittyä seuraan jos tälläinen lyhyempi veto kiinnostaa, lähtö vaikka klo 1100 TTY:n obeliskilta.

----------


## Matti

> Itse ajattelin huomenna avata maantiepyöräily kauden ilmeisesti törkeän kevyellä 50km lenkillä hervannasta vehoniemeen ja takaisin. Keskari varmaan luokkaa 25-27. Saa liittyä seuraan jos tälläinen lyhyempi veto kiinnostaa, lähtö vaikka klo 1100 TTY:n obeliskilta.



Menee hieman OT:ksi, mutta Obeliksi on kadonnut rakennustyömaan tieltä ja taitaa olla yhä poissa. Joten kokoontukaa vaikka TTY:n parkkitalon edessä.

----------


## Highlander

> Huomenna lauantaina ajetaan myös kevyempi lenkki Koskenvoimaan noin keskarilla 25. Matkaa kertyy n 100km. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.
> 
> Sunnuntaina ajattelin mennä Kehäkukkaan Jumesniemen kautta. Tässäkin keskaritavoite 25. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.
> 
> Ajoseura toivottavaa. Tervetuloa mukaan.



Hyvät lenkit! Vois yrittää kanssa mukaan. Huomenna kolmelta sählymatsi eli pitänee ehkä kääntyä aiemmin takaisin että ehtii.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vuohi

> Menee hieman OT:ksi, mutta Obeliksi on kadonnut rakennustyömaan tieltä ja taitaa olla yhä poissa. Joten kokoontukaa vaikka TTY:n parkkitalon edessä.



Obelisiki on jälleen pystyssä, tosin juurikin siinä parkkitalon edessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timoht

Tuun mukaan Koskenkylän reissuun Anian rantatien alusta ohitustien sillalta klo 10.15 aikoihin.

----------


## Vepasso

> Tuun mukaan Koskenkylän reissuun Anian rantatien alusta ohitustien sillalta klo 10.15 aikoihin.



Hienoa! Sillalla nähdään

----------


## malinuaa

> Voi olla vähä hissumpi tuo ensi viikko, mutta katsellaan. Lycka till huomisee. Sitä tarvitaa ku Alpha Balticin pojat repii vauhtia.



Tänks, luulin, että tuolla olis ollu elite ja kilpa omina lähtöinään. No, eipä näytä olevan. Veikkaan ettei meikäläisen tarvi montaa kierrosta ajaa ennen kuin tuomari käskee pois radalta.

----------


## Kase63

Onko sunnuntaina lempäälästä lenkille lähtijöitä,jos on niin voisin lähteä mukaan .

----------


## Cycledrophis

Juu ajelen täältä Lempäälästä, matka ja reitti vielä auki

----------


## Highlander

> Obelisiki on jälleen pystyssä, tosin juurikin siinä parkkitalon edessä



Mitäs pihkuraa? Olin klo 11.02 Obeliskin lähellä. Ei näkynyt ketään. Jouduin kysymään yhdeltä pizzakädeltä neuvoa missä tää Obeliski on kun en tunne tätä kadotettua kaunpunginosaa :Vink:  Ajelin sitten kiekuran Kangasalan taakse, mutta en nähnyt yhtään vuohee matkalla  :Leveä hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vuohi

Odottelin siinä tasaan asti ja rupes kylmä tuleen niin ajattelin, ettei tänne ketään ole tulossa kun ei ole ilmoitellutkaan. Kävin sitten yksin vetämässä täysiä kangasalle ja hissukseen takaisin tyyppisen repäisyn. Jos ei ole varma ehtiikö ajoissa kanattaa laittaa viestiä foorumille niin tietää odotella. 

 Ei kauakana ollut lenkin toteutuminen, mutta ehkä ens kerralla paremmalla tuurilla sitten. Pahoittelut hätiköinnistäni mutta en osannut tosiaan odottaa, että joku tulisi vähän myöhässä kun ei ollut kukaan ilmoittanut tulevansa.

----------


## RAUTAPOHJE

Tänään 150km, Porin suuntaan ja takaisin.Garminini petti, tais hajota.No, eipä sillä mitää tee ku en noita kilsoja ym. paljo kattele.Onneks pyörä kesti.
Tärkeintä ajelu.On tullu sen verta jo kilometrejä tähän ikää. :Hymy:

----------


## RAUTAPOHJE

Nyt soitteleen tutulle lentokapteenille jos vaikka pystys järjestään nopean matkan äijälle johonki pyöräilyparatiisiin!
Yleensä onnistunu! Saas nähdä mite ny!
1,5 kk lomia pitämättä.On ollu vähä kiirusta meijä firmassa, mutta kyllä ne lomatki pitää jossain vaiheessa pitää. :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Vepasso

> Huomenna lauantaina ajetaan myös kevyempi lenkki Koskenvoimaan noin keskarilla 25. Matkaa kertyy n 100km. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.
> 
> Sunnuntaina ajattelin mennä Kehäkukkaan Jumesniemen kautta. Tässäkin keskaritavoite 25. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.
> 
> Ajoseura toivottavaa. Tervetuloa mukaan.



13 kuskia kaikkikaan lähti Koskenvoiman lenkille. Yksi rengasrikko oli, muuten meni mallikkaasti. Mainiot kahvit ja voileivät Koskenvoimalla.

Kiitokset mukana olleille.

Huomenna sitten Kehäkukan suuntaan.

----------


## E.T.

^ Kiitos mainiosta lenkistä! Koskenvoiman sämpylät kannatti käydä testaamassa, eivät hävinneet yhtään Mallaksen vastaaville. Ja kun Vanilla Colaakin löytyi oli päivä täydellinen....

----------


## vote

^^Pysyttiinkö keskarissa eli 90cm:ssä?

----------


## timoht

> ^^Pysyttiinkö keskarissa eli 90cm:ssä?



Täh.... :Sekaisin: 

Joo mukava oli Koskenkylän lenkki, just sopivankokoinen ryhmä että kevyellä rasituksella mentiin vaikka keskinopeus hieman
speksatusta ylöspäin hiipikin. Mulle kotoo Koikkarista reilu satanen ja nelisen tuntia ajoo.

Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Huomenna sunnuntaina ajattelin ajella tosiköykäsen n. 50km/ 23+-1km/h lenkin Vehoniemeen jossa tauko Kaivannon 
keitaalla. Meno Saarenmaantie-Herttuala-Tiihala, paluu Kuohunharju-Asemantie reittiä.

Start klo 11 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä. Mukaan mahtuu :Hymy: .

----------


## ollehuima

Kiitos Roineen kiertäjille. Tänään(kin) mulle riitti lyhennetty versio eli Valkeakoskelta Kaarina Maununtyttären tietä takaisin. Kauden eka satanen silti. Vaikka istuin aurinkokannella koko reissun oli silti välillä aika raikasta menoa. Erityiskiitos Pantselle ja Kaitsulle hyvästä peesistä kotiopäin. WBR-ridersien naulaaminen oli kyllä ihan liian tiukkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Vepasso

> ^^Pysyttiinkö keskarissa eli 90cm:ssä?



Toi 90 on mulle vaan kaukainen haave😊 Onnittelut vielä pyöreistä vuosista. Perässä tullaan

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Highlander

> Ei kauakana ollut lenkin toteutuminen, mutta ehkä ens kerralla paremmalla tuurilla sitten. Pahoittelut hätiköinnistäni mutta en osannut tosiaan odottaa, että joku tulisi vähän myöhässä kun ei ollut kukaan ilmoittanut tulevansa.



Juu ei mitään :Hymy:  mun piti mennä Vepasson lenkille alunperin, mutta pekonit oli pannulla vasta 9.30 :P



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## karibou

Ajoin yksin tuon petenticin lenkin 152 km, koska varhaisheräinneitä ei ollut. Oli kotona klo 14:30 eli säälliseen aikaan pitkästä lenkistä huolimatta. Huomenna ajelen oikeasti palauttavan n. 75 km ja <25-vauhtiin. Lähtö klo 8:30 Armonkalliolta Lamminpään ravirata, Metsäkylä, Sasi, Siuro, Rounionkatu jne.

----------


## pompo

Onko Mäkkäriltä lähtijöitä sunnuntaina? Kahdeksan ja kymmenen välillä kaikki lähtöajat käyvät.  Kotiin pitää ennättää kolmeksi.

----------


## plr

> Sunnuntaina ajattelin mennä Kehäkukkaan Jumesniemen kautta. Tässäkin keskaritavoite 25. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.



Tähtään tähän lähtöön.

----------


## pompo

> Onko Mäkkäriltä lähtijöitä sunnuntaina? Kahdeksan ja kymmenen välillä kaikki lähtöajat käyvät.  Kotiin pitää ennättää kolmeksi.



Lähden sunnuntaina kymmeneltä Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä sunnuntaispeksin mukaiselle lenkille. Noin 25 km/h, noin 100 km, kahvitauko. Liittykää seuraan.

----------


## petentic

Roineen kierrolla oli parhaimmillaan 9 kuskia, ja hetkellisesti Samun iloinen seurue Saarenmaantiellä. Pieni yllätys oli Valintatalolta lähtiessä jotta vain kaksi kuskia lähti pitkälle ja suurin osa jäikin Koskenkylän lenkille. Tuli sellainen "Kaksi pientä elefanttia" -laulun meininki, kun matkan varrelta kerättiin aurinkoiselle tielle lisää väkeä  :Leveä hymy: 

Ilolassa meidät otettiin iloiseti vastaan vastaleivotuin herkuin. Piti ottaa ihan kahta lajia ja alkupalaksi soppaa  :Hymy:  Jälki ja tunnelmapaloja. Kylttikirejä ja mäkikirejäkin nähtiin vielä ihan loppumatkasta. Upea matka, kiitokset osallistuneille!

PS Se nimenhuudon linkki tulikin vahingossa toukokuulle! En silloin kyllä pääse kipparoimaan samaa lenkkiä...

----------


## Highlander

> Start klo 11 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä. Mukaan mahtuu.



Ich komme.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## timoht

Sunnuntain tosiköykänen lenkki kävi neljän porukalla Vehoniemessä josta saatiin viideskin kuski mukaan. Poikkeuksellista lenkissä oli se että nopeusspeksi tällä kertaa piti :Vink: , matka tais jäädä pari kilsaa vaille vaan haitanneeko tuo mittään...

Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/487963148

----------


## Vepasso

> Sunnuntaina ajattelin mennä Kehäkukkaan Jumesniemen kautta. Tässäkin keskaritavoite 25. Lähtö Winterin Valintatalolta klo 10.



Mukava, maltillinen lenkki Kehäkukkaan ajeltiin 10 kuskin kesken. Kevään hienoin ajosää. Kehäkukassa kahviteltiin ensi kertaa terassilla.

Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## vote

Kiitokset lenkistä omasta ja edustamani yhtiön puolesta ja erityiskiitokset sille vaalealle, nuorehkolle Bianchi-kuskille hyvästä kestityksestä! Vuoden kuluttua toisinpäin!

----------


## Highlander

> Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta.



Jep, hyvä oli Timon vetämä lenkki  :Hymy:  Tasaisen kevyt rasitus..näitä mun pitäisi ajaa enemmän.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Hieno oli Vepasson Kehäkukan lenkki tänään. Kävin vielä iltapäivällä katsastamassa kesälle pitkää cyclolenkkiä ja sellainen löytyi.  :Hymy:

----------


## pompo

Sunnuntaiaamuna Mäkkärillä oli kolme kuskia: minä, Pekka ja Johan. Roine kierrettiin myötäpäivään. Kahvit Esson baarissa Valkeakoskella. Kilometrejä noin satakaksi, keskinopeus 25,6.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Tänää olisi Pirkkalassa halukkaille viikkotempo. Rohkeasti mukaan vaan, kaikille annetaan ihan oma aika
http://www.tulospalvelu.profiili.fi/viikkotempot/

Jari

----------


## groovyholmes

Onko torstai lenkkiä?


“Don’t buy upgrades, ride up grades.” Eddy Merckx

----------


## tmile

> Onko torstai lenkkiä?



18:00 Kaukajärven McDonalds, sade loppuu varmaan tuohon mennessä.

----------


## tehaku

Onko tietoa, että järjestääkö KangKi tänä keväänä Kangasalan kevätajon? Sehän on ollut viime vuosina sellainen "mukava" yhteislenkki.  :Vink:

----------


## plr

KangKin blogisivuilla (http://www.kangkipyoraily.blogspot.fi/) lukee, että Kevätpyöräily 2014 tiedot tulevat tänne. Vielä siellä ei ole mitään.

----------


## plr

Kaivannon kahvila vaikuttaa varsin mainiolta kahvipaikalta. Ei ollut ruuhkaa, kahvi+munkki 2,80e ja paikka on muutenkin ok. Kirvunlinnasta on hienot näkymät.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pirkka

> Kaivannon kahvila vaikuttaa varsin mainiolta kahvipaikalta. Ei ollut ruuhkaa, kahvi+munkki 2,80e ja paikka on muutenkin ok. Kirvunlinnasta on hienot näkymät.



Siis tätä Kirvunlinnaa tarkoitat http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi

Tuosta vierestä on tullut ajeltua, mutta linnalle asti ei tullut mentyä.

----------


## Niki9

Kanuunalenkki suuntautui tänään Melon voimalaitokselle.
5 kanuunaa paikalla! Sen jälkeen maistui virvokkeet Siuron koskibaarissa!

----------


## plr

> Siis tätä Kirvunlinnaa tarkoitat http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi



Juuri sitä. Pyörällä ei pääse aivan perille, käveltävää tuli muutamia satoja metrejä. Itsekin on tullut ajettua aikaisemmin aina ohi, koska tieltä ei näy kuin metsäinen mäki. Linnavuorelta sitten näkeekin paremmin. Hieno eväs(geeli)paikka. Tampereen keskustasta sinne ja takaisin jäi alle 90 km, vaikka ajettiin monta pientä ketunlenkkiä.

----------


## Pirkka

Jokos nämä tuon suunnan hiekkapätkät on tullut ajeltua: https://www.google.fi/maps/dir/61.46...597314!1m0!3e1

----------


## plr

> Jokos nämä tuon suunnan hiekkapätkät on tullut ajeltua



Mentiin tänään paria pikku mutkaa lukuunottamatta juuri tuo reitti! Hiekkatiet ovat mainiossa kunnossa.

----------


## Pirkka

Tuoltakin löytyy hyvää hiekkapätkää, mutta matkaa rupeaa kertymään Tampereelta hiukan enemmän: https://www.google.fi/maps/dir/61.25...108e08!1m0!3e1
Joskus jonain talvena tuli tuolta ajettua.

----------


## Ana75

Oliko huomisen la klo 10 pitkälle ryhmälle jollakin jotain nuotteja?

----------


## plr

Jos käytäisiin lauantain pitkällä lenkillä Kiskokabinetissa kahvilla tähän malliin:
https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=P...,9,10&t=m&z=10

Kiertosuunta vastapäivään. Lähtöpaikka Winterinmutkan Valintatalo klo 10. Matkaa tulee 124 km. Vauhti on siis 30±2 km/h. Pyritään tasaiseen rasitukseen. Valtatiesiirtymät ajetaan yhdessä jonossa.

Lauantain kevyempi lenkki lähtee samasta paikasta samaan aikaan.

----------


## Talisker

Tämmöinen kaavailussa huomiselle: http://connect.garmin.com/course/6445339#
Viisi kanuunaa ilmoittautunut jo.
Sääennuste: http://www.yr.no/place/Spain/Murcia/...r_by_hour.html

----------


## Niki9

Aamupalalle 7:50 ja siitä nopea vaatteidenvaihto!
Viimeiset kilometrit vielä Costa Bravan rannoilla ja ruoskalla iltapäivällä kotiin;(
Saadaan about 650 km kasaan!
Halukkaat mukaan....
Kaffeella voidaan käydä aikataulun puitteissa.
Mukaan keksiä ja marmelaadia 😁

----------


## Vepasso

Lauantain kevyt lenkki ajettiin tällä kertaa Siuron kautta Manhalaan, jossa kahviteltiin Yrjöläntilan puimasuulin kahviossa. Takaisin tultiin Pinsiön kautta.
Mukana oli +10 ajajaa. Pari ensikertalaistakin, jotka pysyivät hienosti mukana.
Sää oli Taliskerin ja Nikin lenkkeihin verrattuna "mielenkiintoinen" sillä raekuuro yllätti renkaanvaihtajat Mahnalassa. 
Lenkki pysyi hyvin spekseissä. Matkaa kertyi noin 60km keskarilla 23-24.

Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## cerebrum

Oisko tolle tänäsen kevyelle garmin tms. dataa, ni vois itekseen testata joskus ennenko porukkalenkeille uskaltaa? Ikkunasta kattelin kun nätisti ajelitte alkupäässä ohi  :Hymy:

----------


## Kymis

Lähtisikö joku innokas pienelle lenkille su-aamuna jo 8:30-9:00? Noin satku keskarilla 26-28.

----------


## plr

Pidempi lauantailenkki kävi suunnitellusti Kiskokabinetissa. Matkaa tuli 125 km ja keskinopeus oli noin 29 km/h. Emme joutuneet sateeseen, tosin muutamassa paikassa tie oli märkä. Laskin parhaimmillaan 15 ajajaa.

Tuuli oli tänään yllättävän kova. Pari rengasrikkoa korjattiin matkalla.

----------


## tehaku

Mukava lenkki tänään, vaikkakin normaalia lauantailenkkiä ehkä hieman raskaampi kovan tuulen vuoksi. Varsinkin alkumatka otti paikoitellen aika koville. 

Itselle tuli pari uuttaa pätkääkin nähtyä. Tässä reissun jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/491903774.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Lenkin reitti ei avaudu ainakaan omalla koneellani.

----------


## Ynnykkä

> Oisko tolle tänäsen kevyelle garmin tms. dataa, ni vois itekseen testata joskus ennenko porukkalenkeille uskaltaa? Ikkunasta kattelin kun nätisti ajelitte alkupäässä ohi



Mistäpäin Treetä Kymis oot lähössä? Ite vetäny sunnuntaisin n. 100km lenkkiä 4h PK1 sykkeellä niin saattas passata omaan vauhtiin tulla mukaan porukkaan.

----------


## järppä

> Matkaa tuli 125 km ja keskinopeus oli noin 29 km/h. Emme joutuneet sateeseen, tosin muutamassa paikassa tie oli märkä.



Mun Garmin näytti Winterinmutkan Valintatalolta Sorvan Shellille tasan 30 km/h keskinopeutta. Kiskokabinetilla se oli vähän vajaa 28 km/h, joten loppumatkan myötätuuli avitti menoa melkoisesti. 

Aika haastava keli harjoitella ryhmässä ajamista, mutta toisaalta ryhmässä ajamisen edut tulivat harvinaisen kivasti esille.

----------


## Talisker

[QUOTE=Vepasso;2205401...Sää oli Taliskerin ja Nikin lenkkeihin verrattuna "mielenkiintoinen" sillä raekuuro yllätti renkaanvaihtajat Mahnalassa. 
...[/QUOTE]
Meillä oli viikon viilein päivä. Tuulikin oli epäsuotuisa; paljon vastaista.
Viiden kanuunan prukalla mentiin näin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/491938229

----------


## frp

Vaihteeksi itsekseni kävin tutustumassa täällä mainostettuun Vammala-Sammaljoki-Halkivaha-Urjala tiehen ja kyllähän se oli mukavaa harjumaisemaa eikä autoja juuri näkynyt ja päällystekin pääosin hyvä. Vastatuuli tuli taisteltua heti aluksi Pirkkala-Vammala välillä ja loppumatka olikin melko myötästä, tosin välillä vähän naamaan sattu rakeet. 179km tuli 27 keskarilla, mutta siinä ei ole mukana nähtävyyksien katselutaukoja.

----------


## izmo

> Mistäpäin Treetä Kymis oot lähössä? Ite vetäny sunnuntaisin n. 100km lenkkiä 4h PK1 sykkeellä niin saattas passata omaan vauhtiin tulla mukaan porukkaan.



kelvillä kannattaa hidastaa ja laittaa teippi mittarin päälle :Cool:

----------


## Vepasso

> Oisko tolle tänäsen kevyelle garmin tms. dataa, ni vois itekseen testata joskus ennenko porukkalenkeille uskaltaa? Ikkunasta kattelin kun nätisti ajelitte alkupäässä ohi



Tässä jälki. Toivottavasti näkyy
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/491838316

Eiköhän tuolle la hitaalle lenkille osallistumiskynnys ole aika matala. Sehän on juuri se yhteislenkki, josta kannattaa aloittaa. Kokeneemmat kertokoon tarkemmin.
Minusta jos esim. tuo nyt ajettu Nokia-Siuron-Pinsiön lenkki sujuu samaan tahtiin ja takana on muutama ajettu satku, voi mukaan tulla huoletta. Ryhmässä ajo on periaattessa aina kevyempää, kun vetoa tulee vähemmän. Ainakin mukavampaa se on kuin yksin ajaminen. Rohkeasti mukaan vaan kokeilemaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## timoht

Ei aukee Vepasson jälki, olisko se privaattilukko päällä...?

----------


## Kymis

Länsi-Trella. Wintterin VT tai Mustavuori on tässä suht lähellä. PK vauhtia olisi tarkoitus mennä, ilman hengästymistä. Tuskin kahta voi vielä porukaksi kutsua  :Vink:

----------


## Vepasso

> Ei aukee Vepasson jälki, olisko se privaattilukko päällä...?



Lukko oli päällä. Näkyykö nyt?
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/491838316

----------


## Kymis

Hyvin näkyy

----------


## Ynnykkä

> Länsi-Trella. Wintterin VT tai Mustavuori on tässä suht lähellä. PK vauhtia olisi tarkoitus mennä, ilman hengästymistä. Tuskin kahta voi vielä porukaksi kutsua



Aivan toispuol tanperetta, mitä ite asustelen, joten passaan karkelon. Viikonlopun yhteislenkkiajattelu ei sovi itelle, sillä lenkin välissä ei viiti ryystellä kahvia. Meen itätre huomenna iltapäivällä johni sen about 4h pyöräittelyn.

----------


## Esa S

> Aamupalalle 7:50 ja siitä nopea vaatteidenvaihto!
> Viimeiset kilometrit vielä Costa Bravan rannoilla ja ruoskalla iltapäivällä kotiin;(
> Saadaan about 650 km kasaan!
> Halukkaat mukaan....
> Kaffeella voidaan käydä aikataulun puitteissa.
> Mukaan keksiä ja marmelaadia 😁



Tämmöinen lenkki eilen aamupäivällä ajettiin:
http://tpks.ws/ugpj
vaikka tuossa lukee jostain syystä 2.5.

Kuviakin otettiin, mutta tässä esim. Googlen nappaama: http://goo.gl/maps/6zxBj 

Kaffeella ei ehditty käydä, mutta kaljalla kyllä  :Leveä hymy: 
Vähän oli tiukka vaihto klo 13 lentokenttäbussiin... välissä 2 km juoksu.

----------


## Niki9

> Tämmöinen lenkki eilen aamupäivällä ajettiin:
> http://tpks.ws/ugpj
> vaikka tuossa lukee jostain syystä 2.5.
> 
> Kuviakin otettiin, mutta tässä esim. Googlen nappaama: http://goo.gl/maps/6zxBj 
> 
> Kaffeella ei ehditty käydä, mutta kaljalla kyllä 
> Vähän oli tiukka vaihto klo 13 lentokenttäbussiin... välissä 2 km juoksu.




#todistusaineisto 😎

----------


## cerebrum

Kiitos reitistä. Täytyy testata. Onko Siuro-Pinsiö helpompi juuri myötäpäivään?

----------


## izmo

> Kiitos reitistä. Täytyy testata. Onko Siuro-Pinsiö helpompi juuri myötäpäivään?



yksi vaihtoehto on kattoo tuulen suuntaa ja lähtee vastaseen... pikkasen kivempi palata myötäseen

----------


## plr

Ajettiin 13 hengen voimin Kaukajärven McDonaldsilta Roineen ympäri. Noin 97 km ja 26 km/h. Ei kastuttu, rakeita tuli pari kilometriä. Kahvit juotiin Mallasvedenkadun Nesteellä.

Kaarina Maununtyttärentiellä sattui kaatuminen. Jonossa tuli hieman haitariliikettä ja eturengas osui takarenkaaseen. Isompia vahinkoja ei ilmeisesti tullut, taidettiin selvitä naarmuilla. Tuuriakin oli, koska tilanteessa kukaan muu ei kaatunut. Jos tässä jokin opetus on, niin useamman henkilön ryhmässä ei pidä tehdä äkkinäisiä nopeuden muutoksia. Yksikin kaatuminen on liikaa.

----------


## Kekek

En tiedä onko täällä jo mainittu Sääksjärvi-Lempäälä kelvin kunnosta? Halkeamia joka suuntaan, vaarallisia monttuja, aurausuria, irtosoraa ja epämääräisiä remontteja penkoilla. Kohta siinä voi järjestää vaikka cyclokisat..

----------


## Esa S

^ Ajettiin sitä pieni pätkä ministerin ulkoilutuksessa, kunnes siirryttiin ajoradalle.  Mahdollisesti tuleva pääministeri siis tietää asiasta...

----------


## Vepasso

> Kiitos reitistä. Täytyy testata. Onko Siuro-Pinsiö helpompi juuri myötäpäivään?



Myötäpäivään ajaessa välttää Sasintien surkeassa kunnossa olevan, pitkän laskun Miharintielle. Samalla saa mukavan pitkän nousupätkän.
Lenkin alkupää Nokialta Siuroon on mukavaa alamäkeä. Jotenkin vaan tuo lenkki itselle sopii paremmin juuri myötäpäivään :Hymy:

----------


## MsBandMe

Terveisiä etelänleiriltä. Tein vähän pidemmän lauantain vauhtilenkin yhteen kanuunanaiseen. Kohta 13:58  :Cool: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WzwQnv5G74

----------


## Kymis

> Myötäpäivään ajaessa välttää Sasintien surkeassa kunnossa olevan, pitkän laskun Miharintielle. Samalla saa mukavan pitkän nousupätkän.
> Lenkin alkupää Nokialta Siuroon on mukavaa alamäkeä. Jotenkin vaan tuo lenkki itselle sopii paremmin juuri myötäpäivään



Eilen viimeksi tuli testattua Sasintien kunto. Valitettavasti ei ainakaan parantunut viime vuodesta, karsea perunapelto. Onneksi sitä riittää vain muutaman kilometrin Miharintieltä Pinsiöön. Myötäpäivään ehdottomasti.

----------


## Ju$$i

> Eilen viimeksi tuli testattua Sasintien kunto. Valitettavasti ei ainakaan parantunut viime vuodesta, karsea perunapelto. Onneksi sitä riittää vain muutaman kilometrin Miharintieltä Pinsiöön. Myötäpäivään ehdottomasti.




Ei nyt ihan ehkä näin. Karhea se on, mutta pahimmat kohdat paikattu. Paikatut kohdat voi olla liukkaita, mutta ylöspäin tuon suurin osa kai ajaa. Sasin lenkki on muutoinkin nyt hyvässä kunnossa, kun sitä on hieman paikkailtu.

----------


## Highlander

> Terveisiä etelänleiriltä. Tein vähän pidemmän lauantain vauhtilenkin yhteen kanuunanaiseen. Kohta 13:58 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WzwQnv5G74



Tunnistin ja oot putkella heti lähdössä!  :Cool:

----------


## MsBandMe

> ... oot putkella heti lähdössä!



Paitti, että se on maaliintulo ja edelleen putkella  :Leveä hymy:  Oli kivaa!

----------


## Ju$$i

Tulee vähän äkkiä, mutta lähteekö kukaan Sasiin? Vauhti vaikka 30 kun pitää säästellä. Nokialta Rounionkadun viljasiiloilla 18.00 jos joku ilmaisee halunsa tulla mukaan. Muuten meen aikasemmin omiani.

----------


## timoht

Ajelen huomenna keskiviikkona n.70km maantielenkin Sahalahteen ja takas kevyellä 23+-1km/h lauantaispeksillä. Tauko puolimatkassa Pakkalan kyläkaupalla.Start klo 10 Hakametsän jäähallilta, klo 10.15 Koilliskeskukselta. Meno Asemantietä, paluu näillänäkymin Saarenmaantietä.

Mukaan mahtuu jos kiinnostaa :Hymy: .

----------


## timoht

Kevyt keskiviikkolenkki ajeltiin viiden porukalla Sahalahden suunnalle, speksissä pysyttiin niin matkan kuin vauhdinkin osalta.
Megasämpylä ja kahvi Pakkalan kyläkaupalla 3 euroo, ei paha hinta :Vink: .

Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/494812699

----------


## Niki9

^sun linkki ei toimi 😳

----------


## timoht

^Aukee ainaskin mulla, niin androidkännykällä kuin (xp)tietsikalla. Näyttää kyllä jotain Greenwichin keskiaikaa ton startin, ei ymmärrä..... :Sekaisin:

----------


## Niki9

Mulla menee garminin sivuille, missä aloitetaan siitä, että valitaan maa 🐼

----------


## timoht

^Näkyy ainaskin kaverin ipadilla kun just kysäsin, sulla varmaan vielä joku spanishmoodi päällä... :Vink:

----------


## Matti

Jos ei sada, niin ajettelin käydä tänään Kaukajärven Mäkkärillä katsomassa klo 18 onko muita lähdössä. Vehoniemessä voisi kävästä Saarenmaantien kautta ja paluu Asemantien kautta, jos porukkaa on enemmänkin. Muussa tapauksessa ajattelin mennä kiertämään joko Lukonmäkeä tai Teerentietä. Mäkitreeni näin kevääseen(kin) tekee hyvää. Mukaan saa tulla, ettei näytä yksin niin hölmöltä.

----------


## plr

Jos keli tästä kuivahtaa, niin mäkiajo olisi paikallaan. Märkään en minäkään lähde ajamaan.

----------


## pompo

Sääntö yhdeksän mielessäni karautin Mäkkärille. Muita ei tullut, joten ajelin tovin Lukonmäkeä ja poistuin kotiin.

----------


## plr

Puoli kuudelta olivat ikkunasta katsoen tiet märkinä ja piskotteli vettä, joten päätin olla lähtemättä. Cyclokeliksi olisi ollut vielä ok, mutta maantiepyörällä aika julma keli.

----------


## izmo

> Puoli kuudelta olivat ikkunasta katsoen tiet märkinä ja piskotteli vettä, joten päätin olla lähtemättä. Cyclokeliksi olisi ollut vielä ok, mutta maantiepyörällä aika julma keli.



jos ois saanut valita ajaako maantiepyörällä asvalttia vai rossarilla Pinsiön kuratietä niin ehkä oisin valinnut asvaltin... :Cool: 

maantiepyörissä kohta alkaa yleistyyn levyjarrut niin ei edes hiekka kahise sitten vanteissa...

----------


## plr

Sunnuntaina kanuunamaantielenkki lähtee Tampereen pyöräilyviikon vuoksi poikkeuksellisesti Laikunlavalta jo klo 9.30. Mukaan voi tulla myös Winterinmutkan Valintatalolta klo 10.00 ja Ylöjärven kirjastolta klo 10.20. Kahvitauko Kehäkukassa. Sadevaraus. Tervetuloa!

http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4842207

----------


## Esa S

Olisko lauantaina perinteinen Rosendahl GP reitti 30 kierrosta?

----------


## plr

> maantiepyörissä kohta alkaa yleistyyn levyjarrut niin ei edes hiekka kahise sitten vanteissa...



Saa nähdä, saa nähdä. Joku ainakin kertoo näin tuolla toisessa säikeessä.  :Hymy: 

Jotenkin sitä asennoituu cyclolenkille eri tavalla kuin maantielenkille. Maantielenkki ei oikein iske sateella, kun taas cyclolenkkiä se ei oikeastaan haittaa. Tiedä sitten onko sama kaikilla.

----------


## plr

> Olisko lauantaina perinteinen Rosendahl GP reitti 30 kierrosta?



Sopisi hyvin ainakin omiin suunnitelmiini.

----------


## Esa S

Olisiko se sitten normilähtö launtaina klo 10 winterinmutkan Valintatalolta kohti näkötornia?
Munkkitauko perinteisesti 15 kierroksen jälkeen.

----------


## Esa S

^ Täältä voi lueskella viime vuoden Pyynikinajoista: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...45#post2069145

tuosta vähän ennen ja jälkeen "tapahtuman". No ei nyt vieläkään järjestetä varsinaista "Rosendahl Bike Day"-tapahtumaa, mutta käydään kokeilemassa ehkä vähän isommalla porukalla tätä n. 100 km ja n. 1800 nousumetrin "lenkkiä".  Eli joukolla mukaan, mahdolliset ennakkoluulot kannattaa jättää narikkaan.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Teemme huomenna la täältä Lempäälästä lenkin Halkivaha-Urjala-Toijala n.110km. Lähtö klo 9:00 Hakkarin urheilukentän parkkipaikka
Vauhti kevyt n. 28km/h. Vetää ei tarvi metriäkään ellei halua.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/318147348

Ja

----------


## timoht

Tarjotaan vielä kolmaskin hieman kevyempi lenkkivaihtoehto huomiselle lauantaille itäpuolelta Tamperetta; 
Kangasala-Valkeakoski-Lempäälä-Sääksjärvi reittiä 25+-1 vauhtia n. 80km/4h taukoineen.
Kaffepaussi Vääräkoivun Shellillä puolimatkassa.

Start klo 10 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## Matti

Kun melkein kaikkea on jo tarjottu niin lisätään vielä yksi huomiselle. 400 km brevet suuntana Alavus ja Keuruu. Lähtö Jankan Shelliltä klo 7:00, minulta löytyy kortti tarvittaessa. Laittakaa viestiä, jos olette tulossa mukaan. Vauhti luokkaa 28 km/h, ylikin jos tuuli suosii.

----------


## Kekek

> Jos keli tästä kuivahtaa, niin mäkiajo olisi paikallaan. Märkään en minäkään lähde ajamaan.



Minkä tyylistä mäkiharjoitusta yleensä ajatte Lukonmäessä? Max hapenottoa, voima/tekniikka haku, vai jotain muuta?Oleellista on ilmeisesti nouseva toistoteho.. Itseäni kiinnostaa tämä harjotus.

----------


## Onnikka

Onko tuo huominen tarjottu kevyehkö 80 km sopiva juuri kanuunoihin liittyneelle ekakertalaiselle ? Ajokilometrejä takana 500 ja pisin lenkki 65 km ? Vai onko parempi ajaa kangasalta winterin mutkaan kevyelle, kun ei tuota ryhmäajokemusta löydy ?

----------


## Esa S

> Minkä tyylistä mäkiharjoitusta yleensä ajatte Lukonmäessä? Max hapenottoa, voima/tekniikka haku, vai jotain muuta?Oleellista on ilmeisesti nouseva toistoteho.. Itseäni kiinnostaa tämä harjotus.



Huomenna lähdetään siis Winterinmutkasta Pyynikin mäkiin. Tuo 30 kierrosta Pyynikin rataa simuloi lähinnä pitkän mäen ajoa. Voi toki halutessaan ajaa lyhyemmin ja terävämmin, jolloin homman luonne muuttuu. Varmaan huomenna muodostuu useampia vähän erivauhtisia ryhmiä. Mutta tällä reitillä se ei haittaa, voidaan kuitenkin välillä kokoontua samaan aikaan näkötornille munkeille.

----------


## timoht

> Onko tuo huominen tarjottu kevyehkö 80 km sopiva juuri kanuunoihin liittyneelle ekakertalaiselle ? Ajokilometrejä takana 500 ja pisin lenkki 65 km ? Vai onko parempi ajaa kangasalta winterin mutkaan kevyelle, kun ei tuota ryhmäajokemusta löydy ?



Kyllä sopii. Ajattelin tämän lenkin vähän niinkuin itäpuolen vastineeksi lännen kevytlenkille kun sitä ei kukaan ainakaan vielä ollut speksannut.

Ryhmäajon niksit oppii vain porukassa ajamalla. Mukaan vain :Hymy: .

----------


## Talisker

Pyöräilyviikon talkoiluihin kaivataan vielä vetureita: huomiselle Pyhälenkille avajaisten jälkeen n klo 14 ja sunnuntaisella
Kehäkukan lenkille klo 9.30 Laikunlavalta. (Valintatalolta vetäjiä jo onkin pari ilmoittautunut.)

----------


## tomiv

> Kyllä sopii. Ajattelin tämän lenkin vähän niinkuin itäpuolen vastineeksi lännen kevytlenkille kun sitä ei kukaan ainakaan vielä ollut speksannut.
> 
> Ryhmäajon niksit oppii vain porukassa ajamalla. Mukaan vain.



Voisin lähteä myös ensikertalaisena ryhmäajajana matkaan huomiselle itäpuolen lenkille, jos vaan ei tuu vettä kaatamalla.

----------


## hsk

> Teemme huomenna la täältä Lempäälästä lenkin Halkivaha-Urjala-Toijala n.110km. Lähtö klo 9:00 Hakkarin urheilukentän parkkipaikka
> Vauhti kevyt n. 28km/h. Vetää ei tarvi metriäkään ellei halua.
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/318147348
> 
> Ja



Mites tämä porukka suhtautuu ryhmäajon ensikertalaiseen?

----------


## Cycledrophis

^Mukaan vaan, opastetaan jos tarvetta on.

Jari

----------


## timoht

12 kuskia oli Kaukajärvellä aamun startissa kevyehkölle lenkille Valkeakosken suuntaan. Yksi lähtijöistä totesi päivän kuntonsa sairastelujen jälkeen riittämättömäksi jo ennen Ruskontien risteystä ja jättäytyi pois porukasta mikä lienee ollut järkiratkaisu.

Lenkki eteni mukavasti rupatellen semireipasta vauhtia lähes Valkeakoskelle asti missä hieman ennen Eerolan risteystä porukan hännillä sattui valitettava kaatuminen jossa osallisena oli kaksi kuskia. Tauolla käydyssä tapahtuman jälkipuinnissa todettiin sen johtuneen vedonvaihtotilanteessa laskevan jonon vauhdin hidastumisesta mikä kertautui porukan hännillä ja johti osumaan edelläajavan takapyörään em. seurauksin. Onneksi tällä(kään) kertaa mitään vakavampaa ei tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan pientareellakäynnin seurauksena saveentuneiden vaatteiden ja kipeytyneen polven lisäksi sattunut.

Vauhti lenkillä toteutui hieman yläkanttiin ennakoidusta mutta se tuntui kaikille saadun palautteen perusteella sopivan.
 Puolet porukasta lähti vielä Kuokkalasta lisämetrien keruuseen Säijän suuntaan oman joukkueeni jatkaessa Sääksjärven kautta kotio.

Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta :Hymy: .

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/496508414

----------


## Vepasso

Lännessäkin ajettiin kevyempi lenkki. Mukana oli 3 kuskia. Ave karvan yli 25. Kuokkalan Nesteellä käytiin kääntymässä ja kahvittelemassa. Mukava myötäinen tuuli oli palatessa ja Sorkkalantiellä tultiinkin jo melko mukavaa kyytiä.

----------


## Tregård

> Ave karvan yli 25.



Pyynikillä ajeltiin noin kymmenen kuskin voimin suurin piirtein samaa vauhtia.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/496548089

----------


## plr

Tämä vähän alle 2000 nousumetrin ja noin 105 km:n mäkisimulaatio on kohtalaisen tiukka setti ajettavaksi. Varsinkin jonon etummaisena ajava saa Rosendahl-hotellin loivassa alamäessä tehdä töitä niin että ylämäessä voi sitten laskea sykkeet kohdalleen.  :Hymy:  Sykkeet nousivat kahvin ja munkin syönnin jälkeen jälkimmäisellä puolikkaalla 17 pykälää, vaikka vauhti oli kutakuinkin samaa koko ajan.

----------


## Niki9

Pk-lenkki onnistui Pyynikillä suunnitellusti... Tosin aika monta kertaa mut nöyryytettiin 😁

----------


## Esa S

Minä ajoin tällaisen vähän mukautetun Pyhän maisemalenkin:
http://tpks.ws/j9Nu

Varalan mutkassa oli niin hyvät maisemat, että piti mennä se kohta monta kertaa  :Vink:

----------


## Myrtillus

> Vauhti lenkillä toteutui hieman yläkanttiin ennakoidusta mutta se tuntui kaikille saadun palautteen perusteella sopivan.
>  Puolet porukasta lähti vielä Kuokkalasta lisämetrien keruuseen Säijän suuntaan oman joukkueeni jatkaessa Sääksjärven kautta kotio.



Kiitokset myös kaikille osallistujille ja vetäjälle sekä erityiskiitokset "happotiimille". Säijän risteyksestä pyörätien alkuun keskariksi saatiin 33.8 km/h liikkeelläoloajalle ja pienellä tauolla varustettunakin ihan mukavat 32 km/h. Meinasi mennä pari kertaa laukalle, mutta onneksi ne eivät kestäneet pitkään tai kulkeneet kovaa :-) Vetovuoroja oli sen verran tiheään tarjolla.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/496585952
Antti

----------


## tehaku

Tässä on vielä Gruppo Outin puolikkaan jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/496519170. Mikäli jäljestäni oikein laskin, niin me ajettiin 16 kiekkaa, koska en muistanut laittaa kelloa käyntiin ensimmäiselle kierrokselle. Jäljessä on 15 lenkuraa.

----------


## pompo

> Pyöräilyviikon talkoiluihin kaivataan vielä vetureita: huomiselle Pyhälenkille avajaisten jälkeen n klo 14 ja sunnuntaisella
> Kehäkukan lenkille klo 9.30 Laikunlavalta. (Valintatalolta vetäjiä jo onkin pari ilmoittautunut.)



Sääennuste näyttää Tampereen suunnalla vähän huonolta, mutta Hämeenkyrössä paremmalta. Satoi tai paistoi, tulen Laikunlavalle puoli kymmeneksi.

----------


## Highlander

Tänään omalla lenkillä seuraan lyöttäytyi ilmeisesti joku kisakuski...ei meinannut uskoa kun vastasin kysymykseen kuinka monta kanuunaa on?...sanoin 500-600..? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> Tänään omalla lenkillä seuraan lyöttäytyi ilmeisesti joku kisakuski...ei meinannut uskoa kun vastasin kysymykseen kuinka monta kanuunaa on?...sanoin 500-600..? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



pelkäsit että saat  satu sedän maineen ja sanoit alakanttiin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## izmo

> Tänään omalla lenkillä seuraan lyöttäytyi ilmeisesti joku kisakuski...ei meinannut uskoa kun vastasin kysymykseen kuinka monta kanuunaa on?...sanoin 500-600..? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



pelkäsit että saat  satu sedän maineen ja sanoit alakanttiin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## pompo

> Tänään omalla lenkillä seuraan lyöttäytyi ilmeisesti joku kisakuski...ei meinannut uskoa kun vastasin kysymykseen kuinka monta kanuunaa on?...sanoin 500-600..? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ei kai se tuollaista höpönlöpöä uskokaan. Tuorein virallinen luku on 713.

----------


## Talisker

> Ei kai se tuollaista höpönlöpöä uskokaan. Tuorein virallinen luku on 713.



Tuo oli vuoden 2013 lopulla. 
Nyt n 750. 
(Noin 20 eronnutta ja n 70 uutta tänä vuonna.)

----------


## jaakko kontula

Tänään satku kanuunajunassa maantiellä omistettu äideille 3 h 20 min. 2 h tihkusateessa +6C ja kaffeen jälkeen kuivilla releillä. Ka syke 124. Rintapanssarina tänään tabloidikokoinen "Kunnossa kaiken ikää" paperiaviisi. Tästä on hyvä jatkaa kesää kohti ja kunnon löylyihin.

----------


## Puppeli

Tänään Laikunlavalta lähti kymmenkunta Kanuunaa kohti Frantsilan Kehäkukkaa. Wintterinmutkan Valintatalolle tuli muutama lisää ja jakaannuttiin kahteen ryhmään. Nopeampaan ryhmään lähti kourallinen ja hitaampaan tuli tusinan verran väkeä. Alkumatka oli tihusadetta, loppua kohti ilma parani, oli lähes tuuletonta ja aurinkokin näyttäytyi välillä.

Keskinopeus Laikunlavalta Laikunlavalle oli aika tasan 25 km/h ja matkaa kertyi 105 km ( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/497408308 ) .

Kiitokset mukavasta reissusta kaikille.

----------


## MaJuHi

Minne päin keskiviikon Juhalenkki suuntaa?

----------


## Talisker

Mennään Kuokkalan Nesteelle Anian rantatietä ja tultanee takaisin Sääksjärven kautta.
Startti Laikunlavalta klo 9.30.

----------


## retkuilija

Oiskohan Keskiviikkona Kanuunoiden Juhalenkillen lähtijöitä? Jos yrittäisi tulla mukaan tutustumaan paikallisiin polkijoihin ja reitteihin. Leppoisa vauhti sopisi näin alkuun uudella paikkakunnalla, maisemien katseluun ja ihmettelemiseen missä yleenssä ollaan??? :Hymy:  tietty ny...pieni säävaraus!!

----------


## Talisker

Toki Juhalenkille on lähtijöitä, vaikkei http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4973771 :ssa vielä siltä näytä.

----------


## retkuilija

> Toki Juhalenkille on lähtijöitä, vaikkei http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4973771 :ssa vielä siltä näytä.



Kiitoksia, yritetäänpä mukaan! Nyt on pakko kyllä kysyä näin juuri paikkakunnalle muuttaneena. Toistaiseksi vielä seuraan kuulumatonkin.. Linkin mukaan lähtö olisi jostain Laikunlavalta tälläkertaa...Mikä on Laikunlava ja ennenkaikkea..Missä se on?? :Hymy:  Itse olisin tulossa Epilän suunnalta, joten toivottavasti ei nyt kauhean kauas mene tuo paikka...

----------


## Talisker

Laikunlava: https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Kir...00b5523c15d0f0
Mukaan pääset toki myös Epilän seuduilta. Olemme https://www.google.fi/maps/dir/Valin...d61.499323!3e1 n klo 9.50.

----------


## petentic

^ Tulikin jo hyvät linkit Taliskerilta. Kansalaisen karttapaikan karttapohjalla lava jopa näkyy  :Hymy:

----------


## retkuilija

Kiitoksia uudelleen. Johan rupesi selviämään :Hymy:  Tulenkin päivystämään tuonne Winterinmutkan valintatalolle jos nyt ei mitään ylivoimaisia esteitä yllätten ilmaannu!! Allani valkea Trekki ja Karjalaiseen treskodeen sopivana puna/mustaa..klo. n. 9.50 siis :Hymy:

----------


## tehaku

Oliskos huomenna keskiviikkona kiinnostusta lähteä torstaispeksein liikenteeseen Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä klo. 17:30? En torstaina pääse, kun on muuta menoa.

----------


## Coatl

Pieni välikysymys:

En viitsi uutta threadia perustaa, mutta ajattelin että onkohan kanuunoilla sisäpiirin tietoa Kangasalan kevätpyöräilystä, milloin järjestetään tänä vuonna?
Päivittäin oon tsekannu KangKin sivut mutta sinne ei tietoa ole tullut.. Liekö jotakin pieniä reittimuutoksia? Kangasalan tori taitaa vieläkin olla kuin pommin
jäljiltä. Entäpä Pakkalan ja Sappeen välinen tie, onko uutta pinnoitetta saatu valmiiksi? Viime heinäkuussa kun kävin siellä suunnilla pyörittelemässä, oli pari
kilometriä Pakkalan kylän jälkeen pinnoite revitty kokonaan vituksiin melkein Sappeen risteykseen saakka.

----------


## Talisker

Selvittelen ja kerron täällä, kun selviää.

----------


## Tregård

> Entäpä Pakkalan ja Sappeen välinen tie, onko uutta pinnoitetta saatu valmiiksi? Viime heinäkuussa kun kävin siellä suunnilla pyörittelemässä, oli pari
> kilometriä Pakkalan kylän jälkeen pinnoite revitty kokonaan vituksiin melkein Sappeen risteykseen saakka.



Ajettiin kyseinen pätkä kanuunalenkillä huhtikuun puolivälissä ja asfalttityöt on saatu valmiiksi.

EDIT: eiku ei se ollukaan kanuunalenkki, vaan porukkalenkki jossa oli jonkun verran kanuunoita.

----------


## Juho

> Oliskos huomenna keskiviikkona kiinnostusta lähteä torstaispeksein liikenteeseen Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä klo. 17:30? En torstaina pääse, kun on muuta menoa.



  Oliko vielä tänään lähtijöitä? Voisin lähteä reissuun jos vähäinen ryhmäajokokemus ei ole esteenä...

----------


## tehaku

> Oliko vielä tänään lähtijöitä? Voisin lähteä reissuun jos vähäinen ryhmäajokokemus ei ole esteenä...



Olen lähdössä juu. Katsomaan speksi startissa. Vähäinen ryhmäajokokemus ei liene ongelma, koska ryhmäkään ei tuskin tule olemaan kovin suuri.

----------


## Juho

Minäpä lähden sitten reissuun mukaan.

----------


## Talisker

Lauantain kevyt lenkki ajetaan näin: http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4842233
Sovin kahvilankin aukiolevaksi.

----------


## Puppeli

Tänään Juhalenkillä Laikunlavalta Kuokkalen Nesteelle kertyi Kanuunajunaan 14 ajajaa. Aurinko paistoi ja oli hieman tuulista. Paluun tulimme Sääksjärven kautta. Matkalle sattui yksi rengasrikko, muutoin matka meni mukavasti. Jälki Laikunlavalta Laikunlavalle 61 km 25.3 km/h ( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/499334002 ).

----------


## E.T.

Nyt sitä saa, eli toisen mahdollisuuden Padasjokilenkkiin. Huhtikuussa tuolla ehdimme käydä seitsemän hengen porukalla puolivirallisesti, mutta nyt, kun on perinteisen tapahtuman perinteinen aika, on sääkin taas mitä parhain, eli aurinko paistaa täydeltä terältä vienon tuulenhenkäyksen kera. 

Matkaa tulee noin 200 km, ja vaikka nopeudet ovat lauantaispekseissä on veto rennon tasaista eikä ketään jätetä, siis rohkeasti mukaan vain! Ruokailemme joko Padasjoen ABC llä tai satamassa laivakuppilassa. Rentohenkiseen lenkkiin kuuluu lisäksi kiireettömät kahvittelut originelleissä hyvin varustelluissa kahvipaikoissa mennen tullen. Reitti on jotain tavallisesta poikkeavaa, tunnelma originaalien asuttamien alueiden läpi ajellessa on jotain unohtumatonta.

Aikaa mennee taas se jotain yhdeksän tuntia taukoineen ja lähtö siis ensi lauantaina Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä kello kahdeksan aamulla.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...53#post2197553

----------


## FillariKimi

Hitsi kun en pääse perinteiselle Padasjoen retkelle  :Irvistys:  toivoin hieman että olis ollu vasta seuraavana viikonloppuna. Tämä on hieno retki jolle kannattaa lähteä!

----------


## ViliA

No voi hitsi täältäkin suunnalta. Ei heti yövuoron jälkeen pysty kyllä tuollaiseen suoritukseen. No...ensi vuonna sitten taas uusi yritys😊

----------


## tehaku

Juhon kanssa ajettiin perinteinen Valkeakosken lenkki Lempäälän kautta. Meno oli varsin vauhdikas, kun luonnonvoimat avittivat kivasti menoa. Paluu Lempäälästä olikin sitten hirveätä vastaista Sääksjärvelle, jota kurja kelvi ei yhtään helpottanut. Mutta mukava lenkki, tervetuloa Juholle vaan muillekin maantie- ja maastolenkeille. 

Näin mentiin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/499433847.

----------


## Juho

Kiitos vaan lenkistä! Pitää taas lähteä yhteislenkeille kunhan edellisestä toipuu  :Hymy:

----------


## Coatl

Mää voisin ajella lauantaina Padasjoen porukan kanssa Sahalahteen saakka (olettaen että ajelette myötäpäivään).
Sit erkanen reitiltä ja ajelen lopun matkaa Kangasalan Kevätpyöräilyn reittiä mukaillen, paluu Kaukajärvelle Tiihala-Sarsa-Saarenmaa

Oisko tälle lyhennetylle kavereita?

----------


## Pexxi

Käykää joskus Länkipohjan Nesteellä, ei ihan kahtasataa tule mutta kun vähän lisälenkkejä laittaa niin lähelle pääsee. Esim. Kaukajärvi-Sahalahti-Eräjärvi-Västilä-Längelmäki kk-Länkipohja ja sitten osin samaa takaisin Länkipohja-Vinkiä-Västilä-Rönni-Pitkäjärvi (vähän ennen vasuriin)-Orivesi-Kangasala-Kaukajärvi. Pääosin pikkuteiksi hyvää asvalttia, Västilässä muutama kilsa röpelöistä. Vinkiän kautta kun menee niin saa vielä 5-prosenttisen 700-metrisen maakuntakirin...

----------


## E.T.

> Mää voisin ajella lauantaina Padasjoen porukan kanssa Sahalahteen saakka (olettaen että ajelette myötäpäivään).



Joo, myötäpäivään mennään.....

----------


## Coatl

> Joo, myötäpäivään mennään.....



Mikäli ette siis pahastu etten völjy koko matkaa?  :Hymy:

----------


## E.T.

> Mikäli ette siis pahastu etten völjy koko matkaa?



No ei.  :Hymy:

----------


## pompo

Mäkkärillä oli kaksi kuskia. Ajettiin Ruutanan kautta Haralanharjulle vauhdikkaasti ja Sorilan kautta takaisin rauhaksiin.

Täysmatkalle ei Padasjoelle ehdi tälläkään kertaa, mutta Coatlin puolikkaalle pyrin tulemaan.

----------


## Highlander

Taloudelliset syyt ts. palkaton vapaa huomenna. Pääsee kerrankin Juha-aikaan lenkille arkipäivänä  :Vink:  Lähteekö joku ajeleen 50-70 km lenkkiä Vehoniemi, Pälkäne tms. Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä vaikka klo 11 kun ei enää pöhöttele mikäli ei pahemmin satele tai jos sataa, niin siirto iltapäivälle vaikka klo 15?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Itapäivän/alkuillan lenkistä huomiselle haaveilen mä. Kuokkalan Nesteelle tod näk.
Tuhnua keliä varhemmalle ennustavat sekä yrno, että FMI.
Lisäksi klo 12 on mielenkiintoinen väitöstilaisuus, minne menen: 
http://www.tut.fi/fi/tietoa-yliopist...rYg9c.facebook

----------


## Api76

Olisko huomenna ketään lähdössä länsitampereelta säijän lenkille?  Lähtöö vois suunnitella esim kolmenkulman ABC vaikka 18 aikaan, pääsis vähän reenaan ryhmäajoa.

----------


## timoht

> Taloudelliset syyt ts. palkaton vapaa huomenna. Pääsee kerrankin Juha-aikaan lenkille arkipäivänä  Lähteekö joku ajeleen 50-70 km lenkkiä Vehoniemi, Pälkäne tms. Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä vaikka klo 11 kun ei enää pöhöttele mikäli ei pahemmin satele tai jos sataa, niin siirto iltapäivälle vaikka klo 15?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lähden. Mulla myös arkivapaa huomenna perjantaina. 
Kevyt n. 50 km parituntinen verryttely/säätölenkki lauantain Padasjokireissuun. Satoi tai paistoi.

Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä klo 11. Muitakin mukaan mahtunee.... :Vink:

----------


## Highlander

^sen verran märkää, että katson iltapäivällä uusiksi..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Niki9

^sokerista😳 mä lähden Sorilasta testaileen yhentoista aikaa ... Satoi tai paistoi 😁

----------


## Pietu

> Mäkkärillä oli kaksi kuskia. Ajettiin Ruutanan kautta Haralanharjulle vauhdikkaasti ja Sorilan kautta takaisin rauhaksiin.
> 
> Täysmatkalle ei Padasjoelle ehdi tälläkään kertaa, mutta Coatlin puolikkaalle pyrin tulemaan.



"puolimatkalle" myös olen tulossa eli sahalahdesta sappeeseen päin. Sittenhän meitä on jo kolme.

----------


## timoht

> Kevyt n. 50 km parituntinen verryttely/säätölenkki lauantain Padasjokireissuun. Satoi tai paistoi.
> Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä klo 11. Muitakin mukaan mahtunee....



Vaikkei startissa muita näkynyt niin ajelin kun uhosin "Ruutanan mutkan"   http://connect.garmin.com/activity/500390790
Porukka oli tyytyväinen lenkkiin kun speksissä pysyttiin niin matkan kuin vauhdinkin suhteen, viimeisen vartin oli jopa satamatta :Sarkastinen: . Aitolahdentien kelvi nyt kyllä aikas ankee ajella, useampikin kaivuutyömaa Olkahinen-koilliskeskus välillä,
oliskohan jo riittävästi perustetta ajella tuo väli ajoradalla :Sekaisin: .

Ny pyöränpesuun ja tankkaan huomiselle.....

----------


## Roko

Aitolahdentie menee parhaiten kun aloittaa vasemmalla puolella, sitten sen katkaistun kelvin jälkeen menee oikealle ja taas kirkolla vasemmalle puolelle (koiliskeskuksesta lähtiessä)  :Vink: . Onko teillä muuten suosituksia matkasta kaupungin läpi, tunnelityömaa aiheuttaa omat haasteensa siinä.

----------


## Coatl

> Onko teillä muuten suosituksia matkasta kaupungin läpi, tunnelityömaa aiheuttaa omat haasteensa siinä.



Petsamosta Veljeskodin takaa parisataa metriä sepeliä Rauhaniemeen, Naistenlahden puusiltaa pitkin ja sieltä puikkastaan ylös Paasikiven-Kekkosentelle.

----------


## Coatl

Puolikas pääsi perille, meinas eka satku tehä tiukkaa kun pohkeet rupes huutaan, mutta pompo veti mut urhoollisesti melkein perille ja jälkikin oli ihan kohtalaista. Suurkiitos!

Onkkaalantiellä Kylien kaupan paikkeilla näkyi olevan asfalttikoneistoa, jokohan se vihdoin saataisiin kuntoon?

----------


## E.T.

Padasjoen retki meni hienosti, ei minkäänlaisia ongelmia. Kaksitoista kuskia oli lähdössä joista kymmenen tuli "täysmatkalle".
Tällä kertaa mentiin Kuhmalahden ja Arrakosken kautta ja tultiin Rautajärven ja Sahalahden kautta pois. Aika jouheen letkeetä kyytiä, keskari oli Padasjoen satamassa reilu kolmekymppiä, lopussa aika tarkkaan kolmekymppiä kun oli pyörätiesiirtymää sun muuta.

Ruokailut hoidettiin ABC kuppilassa kun sataman kokki ei ollut vielä työmaalla. No sama se, kahvit vielä Rautajärvellä. Oli hieno päivä ja hymynaamoja vain näkyi lenkillä, kukaan ei ainakaan valittanut ja vauhtikin sopi kaikille, mitä nyt itte välillä huutelin vauhtia pois.  :Hymy: 
Iso kiitos kaikille! Ens vuonna uudestaan!

----------


## timoht

Joo hieno oli Padasjoen reissu taas kerran, rentoa menoa hienossa kelissä. Kyllä tommonen reilu kakssatanen on tämmöselle ikämiehelle ihan riittävän kova setti näinkin reippaasti ajellen, kolmisatasia ei viitti edes jossain pätemisentarpeessaan haikailla.... :Sarkastinen: 

Kiitokset kaikille mukavasta ajoseurasta :Hymy: .

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/501116089

----------


## Albion

Lähden huomenna Pirkkalasta vastapäivään Kehäkukan lenkille. Pirkkalan Teboililla klo 9, Pitkäniemen risteyksessä n. 9.15, siitä sitten Ylöjärvelle ja Kehäkukalle päin. Takaisin ehkä Jumesniemen kautta. Vauhti n. 27-30. Mukaan mahtuu.

----------


## petentic

Winterin Valintatalolla oli aamukymmeneltä upea määrä pyöräilijöitä! 27 kuskia laskin, ja naisväkeäkin mukana hyvin. Hienoa! Pitkälle matkalle tosin lähti vain kuusi matkalaista. Kävimme Siurossa, Ellivuoressa, Rämsöössä ja Vesilahdella, Säijää pitkin takaisin. 140 km ja spekseissä pysyttiin. Kiskokabinetissa kahviteltiin. Upea päivä, vaikka enimmäkseen vasta- ja sivutuulta saatiin  :Hymy:  Jälki ja kasa kuvia maalaismaisemista.

----------


## pompo

> Padasjoen retki meni hienosti, ei minkäänlaisia ongelmia. Kaksitoista kuskia oli lähdössä joista kymmenen tuli "täysmatkalle".



Minä olin kolmastoista -- myöhästyin startista nipin napin, sain teidät kiinni Lentolassa. Kolme kääntyi Sappeeta kohti, mutta yksi vasta jälkimmäisestä risteyksestä kevätpyöräilyn reittiä. Minä ja Coatl mentiin ensimmäisestä. Pari uutta tienpätkää tuli koettua.

----------


## pegee

Voisin tulla huomenna koittamaan tota kehäkukan lenkkiä. Ei kokemusta maantielenkeistä porukassa, mutta kai se siitä lähtee.

----------


## Raimo R

> Lähden huomenna Pirkkalasta vastapäivään Kehäkukan lenkille. Pirkkalan Teboililla klo 9, Pitkäniemen risteyksessä n. 9.15, siitä sitten Ylöjärvelle ja Kehäkukalle päin. Takaisin ehkä Jumesniemen kautta. Vauhti n. 27-30. Mukaan mahtuu.



Reitti oli mainio myötäpäiväänkin ajettuna varhaisempana aamulähtönä.  Taisitte tulla kolmeen pekkaan vastaan Ylöjärven Takamaalla?
Hämeenkyrön Siwalta sai kahvia tai limua ja donitsia klo 8:n jälkeen kun Kehäkukka ja (ex?) St1 eivät vielä olleet auki.

----------


## Albion

> Reitti oli mainio myötäpäiväänkin ajettuna varhaisempana aamulähtönä.  Taisitte tulla kolmeen pekkaan vastaan Ylöjärven Takamaalla?
> Hämeenkyrön Siwalta sai kahvia tai limua ja donitsia klo 8:n jälkeen kun Kehäkukka ja (ex?) St1 eivät vielä olleet auki.



Juu vastaan tultiin. Kehäkukan takia piti lähteä vasta yhdeksältä. Nythän aamulähdöt alkavat taas onnistua hyvin, kun kelit suosivat. Kolmistaan ajettiin Kehäkukan lenkki Jumesniemen kautta. Vauhtia oli noin 30, kun mukaan saatiin triatlonisti vetäjäksi. Mukava lenkki!

----------


## Vepasso

Huomenna ma, lomaviikon alun kunniaksi, ajelen rauhallisen lenkin Kuokkalan Nesteelle kahveelle ja takas. 
Lähtö Mustanvuoren ristiltä klo 9. Meno Anian rantatietä Säijärven tien kautta. Paluu puolestaan Pirkkalantietä Sorkkalantien kautta. 
Vauhti sellainen että keskari jotain 25+-2.
Ajoseura tervetullutta.

----------


## Talisker

Lähdenpäs mieluusti Vepasson kanssa ajelemaan.
---
Tänää ajettiin Kirkkopyöräily.
Osanottajia liki 100, joista yli 10 kanuunaa vetohommissa.
Saatiin paljon kiitosta! Hienoa!

----------


## pompo

Sunnuntailenkkinä ajettiin Viitapohja. Lähdössä oli paikalla hiukan yli 20 henkeä. Kahvit Nisutiinassa, josta minä lähdin saman tien kotia kohti.

----------


## Highlander

^Me lähdettiin siitä Jukan kanssa tai paremminkin Jukka ajoi mut kiinni ja ajettiin kieppi Kangasalan kautta. Eksyin sitten terassille kun vesi loppui kesken 90 km kohdalla. Luulin tilanneeni vettä, mutta se olikin pieni kolmonen joka maistui ihmeen hyvältä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Vepasso

> Huomenna ma, lomaviikon alun kunniaksi, ajelen rauhallisen lenkin Kuokkalan Nesteelle kahveelle ja takas. 
> Lähtö Mustanvuoren ristiltä klo 9. Meno Anian rantatietä Säijärven tien kautta. Paluu puolestaan Pirkkalantietä Sorkkalantien kautta. 
> Vauhti sellainen että keskari jotain 25+-2.
> Ajoseura tervetullutta.



Päivä oli niin hieno että Timon kanssa ajettiinkin kahveelle Koskenkylään asti. Näin mentiin
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/502655136

Mukava lenkki ja kesän upein päivä.

----------


## ViliA

Ajelen huomisen vauhtilenkin jo aamusta ja säijää ajattelin kiertää. Lähden klo.8.30 ikurista ja siitä kalkun kautta kohti säijää. Keskari  35+-2 riippuen osallistujien määrästä😄

----------


## Ana75

Olikos tänään lähtijöitä ti vauhtilenkille klo 18? Nimenhuudossa on ainakin tyhjää. Ajattelin mennä, mutta vihottelevan polven ehdoilla.

----------


## malinuaa

> Olikos tänään lähtijöitä ti vauhtilenkille klo 18? Nimenhuudossa on ainakin tyhjää. Ajattelin mennä, mutta vihottelevan polven ehdoilla.



Mä oon ainakin tulossa.

----------


## Ana75

Riippuen porukasta niin esim. Karhen lenkki (77km lähtöpaikka-lähtöpaikka) vastapäivään.

http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4842264

----------


## Ana75

Lähtöpaikalle oli saapunut 8 kuskia ja lähdimme ajamaan Karhea vastapäivään. Vauhti oli heti alusta lähtien reippaanlainen, mutta Ylöjärven läpi ajoimme kiltisti kelviä. Sen jälkeen hanat auki ja meno oli todellakin reipasta. Vanhalla Kuruntiellä alkoi jo ylämäet painaa joillakin ja uudella Kuruntiellä pari kaveria tiputtautuikin junasta. Vauhdikkaasta menosta huolimatta ajo sujui hyvin. Muutamat varoitusmerkit jäi tulematta, mutta muuten meno oli ok. No ehkä ylämäkiin voisi hiukan himmata eli pidettäisiin rasitus suht tasaisena, koska se oli muutenkin jo aika kova. Itse erkanin 4km ennen Valintataloa kotiin ja Polar kertoi matkaa kertyneen siinä vaiheessa Valintatalolta 74km. Keskari oli 35,2km/h ja nousua 510m. Uskallan sanoa, että oli vauhdikas ti-lenkki huomioiden hitaammat klv-osuudet.

----------


## znood

Ajattelin ajella huomenna iltapäivällä(13-15 lähtö) lenkin jotain 2-3h ave 25-30. Matkalle vois sovittaa jonkun kaffeepaussin nyt kun ollaan lomalla  :Vink: .
Jos on kiinnostusta niin huudelkaa voin liikahtaa autolla lähtöpaikalle tai sitten lähteä täältä sääsksjärveltä ajamaan esim säijää, tai viialaa/vesilahtea ympäri.

Esim viitapohja tai siuron kiekat käy hyvin. Aamulähdöt ei kiinnosta joten turha ehdotella.

----------


## petentic

^^ Joo, vauhdikas lenkki oli. Kylläpä pukkasi endorfiinia lenkin jälkeen, upea fiilis, ihan kuin olisi vahvempiakin aineita ottanut  :Leveä hymy:  Pääosin neljääkymppiä ajeltiin maaseututiellä. Jälki tässä, kuvia ei oikein ehtinyt ottamaan kun piti puskea watteja  :Hymy:  Upeaa ajaa itseään vahvemmassa seurassa välillä. Näillä lenkeillä kehittyy. Yksi kauden parhaista!

----------


## Matti

Torstain vahtilenkillä voitaisiin mennä Kangasalle ajamaan 16 km tempo. Tästä syystä lähtö jo 17:15 Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä. Temmon jälkeen voidaan ajaa pieni palauttava lenkki esim. Mobilian ja Asemantien kautta takaisin.

Uskotaan, että vanha käytäntö jatkuu eli kanuunapaita päälle niin seura maksaa osallistumismaksun tempoon (2 €). Kaikki rohkeasti kokeilemaan vauhtiansa. Itse olen kuitenkin yksi hitaimmista, joten kenenkään ei tarvitse hävetä omaa hitauttaan. Reitti on mitä paras ja sääennustekin näyttää hyvältä. Ilmoittautumiset: http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/4842293

----------


## Vepasso

Juhalenkin päätteeksi sovittiin että huomenna torstaina ajetaan kevyt lenkki Kehäkukkaan. Ainakin kolme varmaa ajajaa on jo koossa.
Lähtö Winterinmutkan valintatalolta klo 9. Meno Ylöjärven ja Viljakkalan kautta. Paluureitti sovitaan Kehäkukassa.
Vauhti Juhalenkin speksein eli keskaritavoite 25+-2. Matkaa kertynee 80-100 km.
Hieno sää luvassa huomiselle. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## MaJuHi

Ilmotaudun mukaan Kehäkukan lenkille.

----------


## ViliA

Jos en yön aikana saa lapsilta mahatautia, niin suatampi lähteä kehäkukan lenkille mukaan.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Ajelemme tulevana sunnuntaina 25.5 Tour de Tampereen Cycloreitin eteläosan harjoittelumielessä. Ajelemme kevyesti reitti Hakkarista Sääksjärvelle josta Tdt reitille.
Tauko Ilolassa josta paluu Lempäälään. Lähtö klo 12:00 Hakkarin Urheilukentän parkkipaikka. Tervetuloa mukaan!
Ilmottautuminen nimenhuudossa http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/5086764
Jari

----------


## Vepasso

> Juhalenkin päätteeksi sovittiin että huomenna torstaina ajetaan kevyt lenkki Kehäkukkaan. Ainakin kolme varmaa ajajaa on jo koossa.
> Lähtö Winterinmutkan valintatalolta klo 9. Meno Ylöjärven ja Viljakkalan kautta. Paluureitti sovitaan Kehäkukassa.
> Vauhti Juhalenkin speksein eli keskaritavoite 25+-2. Matkaa kertynee 80-100 km.
> Hieno sää luvassa huomiselle. Tervetuloa mukaan.



6 ajajaa lähti aamulla Kehäkukan lenkille. Ajettiin suunnitelman mukaan näin:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/504627647
Mukavaa ja turvallista menoa. Mitään kommelluksia ei lenkillä sattunut.
Hieno lenkki aivan mahtavassa kesäsäässä. Kiitokset mukana olleille.

----------


## JLI

Lähden huomenna perjantaina puoli kymmenen aikaan aamulenkille Annalasta ajaen Saarenmaantien kautta Valkeakoskelle, Viialaan, sieltä Lempäälän ja Säijän kautta lentokentälle. Lenkkiseura kelpaa, keskinopeus jossain 28:n kieppeillä riippuen matkaseurasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## tehaku

Matilta oli hyvä idea kutsua porukka Kangasalan aluetempoon torstailenkillä. Itsellekin se oli ensimmäinen ns. virallinen tempoajo ja traumoja ei ajosta jäänyt. Päinvastoin.  :Hymy: 

Takaisin tultiin Kangasalan aseman kautta pääosin kohtuu kevyesti. Oma ajo sujui näin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/504756979.

----------


## Tilly

Olemme huomenna la:na naisporukalla lähdössä Koivistonkylän Prismalta klo 8 pitkälle maantielenkille, jotenkin näin: Tre-Kangasala-Pälkäne-Valkeakoski-Sääksmäki-Toijala-Kylmäkoski-Viiala-Vesilahti-Lempäälä-Tre. Vauhti rauhallinen, ave ehkä jotain 25-27  :Hymy:  Niin ja matkaltakin saa tietty liittyä mukaan.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## retkuilija

Olen lähdössä Sunnuntaina, leppoisalle Sunnuntai-ajelulle maantiefillarilla. Meininkinä kiertää Pyhä. Reittinä lähtö Winterinmutkan valintatalolta klo.10.00 Tottijärven suuntaan - Narva - Vesilahti - Viiala - Lempäälä ja Säijän tai Sääksjärven kautta Tampereelle. Googlen mukaan matkaa n. 140 - 150km. Mukaan mahtuu seutukunnan paremmin tuntevia...vauhti lienee "hitaimman mukaan"!!
Terkuin mies, Karjalanväreissä yhä-edelleenkin :Leveä hymy:  *ei kauaa* Vaihdetaan kohtapuolin paidanväri hämäläiseen peltomaisemaan, paremmin sopivaan keltaiseen :Hymy:

----------


## Myrtillus

Ketunpoluntiimi ajaa huomenna lauantaina Näsijärven ympäri myötäpäivään ja koukkaamme Kaukajärven mäkkärin kautta hakemaan vauhtia. Tavoitteena olla Mäkkärillä klo 9 ja siitä sitten jatkellaan eteenpäin. Jos halukkaita on samalla reitille, niin tervetuloa seuraksi.

Speksinä seuraava:
- Parin minuutin selänvenyttelytauot 45-60 min välein
- Nopeat kahvit Muroleessa, ei pitkää lounastelua
- Avoimessa maastossa keskari siinä 28 maisemissa, vilkkaammilla alueilla ei hötkyillä
- Vetohommiin ei ole pakko osallistua.
- Matkaa kertynee 140 km huitteille.

T:Antti ja Tommi

----------


## Coatl

> Olen lähdössä Sunnuntaina, leppoisalle Sunnuntai-ajelulle maantiefillarilla. Meininkinä kiertää Pyhä. Reittinä lähtö Winterinmutkan valintatalolta klo.10.00 Tottijärven suuntaan - Narva - Vesilahti - Viiala - Lempäälä ja Säijän tai Sääksjärven kautta Tampereelle. Googlen mukaan matkaa n. 140 - 150km. Mukaan mahtuu seutukunnan paremmin tuntevia...vauhti lienee "hitaimman mukaan"!!
> Terkuin mies, Karjalanväreissä yhä-edelleenkin *ei kauaa* Vaihdetaan kohtapuolin paidanväri hämäläiseen peltomaisemaan, paremmin sopivaan keltaiseen



Minullakin suunnitelmissa Pyhän kierto sunnuntaina, sama kiertosuunta (rantoja pitkin eli Anian rantatietä), tosin aikaisemmalla lähdöllä (Kaukajärveltä klo 8).

Mistä sä kilometrit olet katsonut? Mä saan itse lenkille 104 km + siirtymät http://goo.gl/maps/VMDpS

----------


## retkuilija

> Minullakin suunnitelmissa Pyhän kierto sunnuntaina, sama kiertosuunta (rantoja pitkin eli Anian rantatietä), tosin aikaisemmalla lähdöllä (Kaukajärveltä klo 8).
> 
> Mistä sä kilometrit olet katsonut? Mä saan itse lenkille 104 km + siirtymät http://goo.gl/maps/VMDpS




Oiskoon se ero tuossa Viialan osuudella??

----------


## ViliA

Sulla ei oo tuota viialan mutkaa omassa reitissä.
Onko huomiselle pitkälle joku tehnyt jotain nuotteja?

----------


## Coatl

> Oiskoon se ero tuossa Viialan osuudella??



Kappas, huonosti tuli luettua.

----------


## virppe

> Ketunpoluntiimi ajaa huomenna lauantaina Näsijärven ympäri myötäpäivään ja koukkaamme Kaukajärven mäkkärin kautta hakemaan vauhtia. Tavoitteena olla Mäkkärillä klo 9 ja siitä sitten jatkellaan eteenpäin. Jos halukkaita on samalla reitille, niin tervetuloa seuraksi.
> 
> Speksinä seuraava:
> - Parin minuutin selänvenyttelytauot 45-60 min välein
> - Nopeat kahvit Muroleessa, ei pitkää lounastelua
> - Avoimessa maastossa keskari siinä 28 maisemissa, vilkkaammilla alueilla ei hötkyillä
> - Vetohommiin ei ole pakko osallistua.
> - Matkaa kertynee 140 km huitteille.
> 
> T:Antti ja Tommi



Mistä suunnalta lähdette?

----------


## Myrtillus

> Mistä suunnalta lähdette?



http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=6...1.4461/23.9900
Tuossa risteyksessä 8:30 tuntumassa ja siitä saarenmaantietä mäkkärille.... Tmi Ketunpolku :-)

----------


## Vepasso

> Ketunpoluntiimi ajaa huomenna lauantaina Näsijärven ympäri myötäpäivään ja koukkaamme Kaukajärven mäkkärin kautta hakemaan vauhtia. Tavoitteena olla Mäkkärillä klo 9 ja siitä sitten jatkellaan eteenpäin. Jos halukkaita on samalla reitille, niin tervetuloa seuraksi.
> 
> Speksinä seuraava:
> - Parin minuutin selänvenyttelytauot 45-60 min välein
> - Nopeat kahvit Muroleessa, ei pitkää lounastelua
> - Avoimessa maastossa keskari siinä 28 maisemissa, vilkkaammilla alueilla ei hötkyillä
> - Vetohommiin ei ole pakko osallistua.
> - Matkaa kertynee 140 km huitteille.
> 
> T:Antti ja Tommi



Voisin lähteä tähän mukaan täältä lännestä. Sopiiko vaikka Teivon parkkipaikka about 9:45? Vai kauanko siirtymä tuolta Mäkkäriltä kestää?
Jään lenkiltä Viitapohjantien risteyksessä ST1:n kohdalla pois ja suuntaan ratsuni mökille hellettä pakoon.

----------


## Myrtillus

^tullaan siitä ohi, aika lienee tuota luokkaa, tuskin aiemmin.

----------


## Vepasso

> ^tullaan siitä ohi, aika lienee tuota luokkaa, tuskin aiemmin.



Selvä. Odottelen junaa Raviradan parkkipaikan kohdalla.

----------


## jalo

> Selvä. Odottelen junaa Raviradan parkkipaikan kohdalla.



Mä tuun sit tähän myös.

----------


## Highlander

Onko sille huomisen kevytkympille jollain nuotteja?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vote

^Käyn kysymässä Jukka Pojalta. Eiköhän se tiedä nämä musiikkihommat...

----------


## Highlander

> ^Käyn kysymässä Jukka Pojalta. Eiköhän se tiedä nämä musiikkihommat...



Joo, parit tötsyt olis kiva ylläri kanssa :P


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Huru-ukko

Olen tulossa myös raviradan kohdalta Näsijärven kiertojunan kyytiin Parkkuun risteykseen asti, josta käännyn kohti Länsi-Teiskoa.

----------


## Talisker

> Olemme huomenna la:na naisporukalla lähdössä Koivistonkylän Prismalta klo 8 pitkälle maantielenkille, jotenkin näin: Tre-Kangasala-Pälkäne-Valkeakoski-Sääksmäki-Toijala-Kylmäkoski-Viiala-Vesilahti-Lempäälä-Tre. Vauhti rauhallinen, ave ehkä jotain 25-27  Niin ja matkaltakin saa tietty liittyä mukaan.
> Tervetuloa mukaan!



Näin kakkosoikoja: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/505769394
Kolme lähti vielä viilentymään vastatuulessä Kylmäkoskelle.
On ne kovia. On ne.

----------


## MsBandMe

KIITOS (ja omalta osalta taas myös anteeks, ihan vaan varmuuden vuoksi) Ketunpoluntiimi!! Hyvä meininki ja loistoasenne!! 

Speksit täyttyi; 140 km / ave karvan yli 28 km/h, mulla kotoa kotiin. Raviradalta on näköjään ajettu 40 km 33 - 36 km/h keskareilla per 5 km. Ja sen, mihin vauhti tai matka ei pystynyt, teki helle! Iski kaikesta varotoimesta huolimatta niskaan ihan kunnolla; itte jäin  himmailemaan Olkahisten siirtymäosuuden toooosi kevyesti kotiin.

12 kuskin porukka oli oikein passeli ja toimi hyvin yhteen. PUS! Nyt muistaa ja tietää taas, mita Pirkassa on edessä. 

Niin, yksi wanna-be-rich eli tosiköyhä oli liikkeellä; en ymmärrä, miksi pitää ostaa Mersu, jos ei ole varaa kääntyviin etupyöriin. Ja koska ajoin siinä vaiheessa jonon hännillä, voin vakuuttaa, että porukka ajoi todella mallikkaassa parijonossa tienpientareella, ei minkäänlaista häröilyä.

PS: Garmin ilmoittaa matkaksi 140 km, Polar 142. Samoin nousumetrejä Garminissa vähemmän kuin Polarissa. Kumpaa sitä uskois?

----------


## Puppeli

Lauantain kevyellä lenkillä oli mukana 14 polkijaa. Hieman innostuttiin hyvästä säästä 73 km / 24.6 km/h ( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/505807329 ).
Aina voi huomauttaa vetäjälle jos vauhti meinaa livetä speksistä. Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## Tkarlsson

Kiitokset Näsijärven kiertäjille. Keli oli tiukka ja nestettä kului urakalla. Hienosti meni ja taukoja oli nipin napin riittävästi. Pari pikaista juomataukoa ehkä olisi voinut lisätä. Alkuinnostuksen ja myötätuulen jälkeen meno muuttui tasaisemmaksi Kurun jälkeen. Ja vauhdit järkevät Muroleelta takaisin. Hiukan on kramppia jalkapohjassa, kämmenessä, pohkeessa, kyljessä... Eli Nestettä koneeseen!  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## jaakko kontula

Hyvät hänksit oli tänään Hämeenkyrön legendaarisen Kyröskosken tanssilavan kierrossa, eikä jalassa ollut nahkapohjia eikä päällä glitteriä. Huoltoautoa olisi kaivattu nestetankkauksiin 92 km ja nestettä kului yli 3 litraa. Kertaalleen olisi päässyt kiekonvaihtoakin mekatsu reenaamaan. Oma campan setti riutuu ja paukkuu.. ihan karmeeta kun eivät kestä 12 vuoden ajorupeamaa. Täytys varmaan nöyrtyy ja tehdä investointianomus. Ka. syke 130 vedossa 140 - 155, watteja ei voi mitata kun voimansiirto pykii. Jalat freesinä illan MTB  2 h revittelyyn. Ja antaa palaa vaan kun kerran rupee kulkemaan.

----------


## Myrtillus

Kiitos kaikille nässyn kierron osanottajille, ohessa vähän tarkempaa statistiikkaa sitä kaipaaville. Pilkoin tuon gpx träkin kuvaaviin osuuksiin.

Mäkkäriltä Mäkkärille
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/505834223
moving ave 28.6

Maantieosuudet (alkaa Teivosta ja päättyy Aitolahteen, kun mentiin Jyväskylän tien ylitse)
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/505834917
moving ave 29.5 (hups, lipsahti)

Maantiepätkät pohjoiseen päin ajettaessa
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/505837466
moving ave 32,0 (hups hups.... oli sentään myötäinen ja kiire päästä pois jaloista 65 tiellä)

Maantiepätkät eteläänpäin tultaessa
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/505837893
moving ave 27.6 (ajoittain kova vastatuuli auttoi speksin toteuttamista)

Homma meni kivuttomasti ja mitään vastoinkäymisiä ei tullut. 65 tiellä oli välillä vähän epämukava olo, kun oltiin tientukkona. Edes yhteen jonoon siirtyminen ei meinannut olla riittävästi kuorma-autolle ohitusyrityksen tekemiseen.

Muroleessa Kurun lehden reportteri iski kimppuun, kun oli tullut tekemään juttua veneistä, mutta niitä ei sitten ollutkaan. Siirsimme reportterin Annen osaavaan hoivaan ja saa nähdä millaista tarinaa siellä on isketty ja mitä lehteen tulee :-) Ryhmäpotrettikin otettiin ja ajettiin vielä kävelyvauhtia kameralinssin ohitse rivit ojennuksessa.

Lopussa alkoi olemaan aurinkokannella tungosta, kun reisikrampit iskivät ja minä itsekin majoittauduin sinne.

----------


## Onnikka

Voisko tuohon sunnuntai aamun kaukajärveltä 8:00 starttaavaan pyhän kiertoon lähteä "nöösi" matkaan. Mitä vauhtia olet ajatellut ?

----------


## petentic

Olisikohan huomiselle elikkäs sunnuntaille tarjolla taikka ketään lähdössä lauantaispeksilenkille? Kun jäi lauantain ajot väliin... Kehäkukkaa 32 avella ja lisälenkillä, taikka tuota Tillyn reittiä Tre-Kangasala-Pälkäne-Valkeakoski-Sääksmäki-Toijala-Kylmäkoski-Viiala-Vesilahti-Lempäälä-Tre?

----------


## Highlander

Lähdin jo yhdeksän aikaan Aapiskukkoa moikkaan kun ei ollut vielä hirveen lämmin...73 km ave 29 jotain..helle tekee kyllä ajamisen melko kevyeksi. Takas tullessa oli paita auki, mutta yhdessä kohtaa meinasi tulla jo viileä ja olis kaivannut Jallun juhlanumeroa paidan alle. Jatkoin sitten lämmittelyä sählymatsissa ja salissa ei toiminut ilmastointi. Paino tippui tänään nesteiden puolesta 2 kg vaikkei ollut nestehukkaa. Nyt ajattelin vähän juopotella ettei vaan ylikunto yllätä :P


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tilly

> Olemme huomenna la:na naisporukalla lähdössä Koivistonkylän Prismalta klo 8 pitkälle maantielenkille, jotenkin näin: Tre-Kangasala-Pälkäne-Valkeakoski-Sääksmäki-Toijala-Kylmäkoski-Viiala-Vesilahti-Lempäälä-Tre. Vauhti rauhallinen, ave ehkä jotain 25-27  Niin ja matkaltakin saa tietty liittyä mukaan.
> 
> Tervetuloa mukaan!



Voi että meillä oli mahti lenkki! Viisi lähti lenkille, yksi oikaisi Valkeakoskelta, yksi Toijalasta ja 3 jatkoi matkaa Toijalasta Kylmäkoskelle. Ave oli 27.9 Lempäälään asti ja sitten palautellen huonoa kelviä Lempäälästä Koivistonkylään. Kiitos reittimestari Tuijalle hyvästä nuotituksesta! Uutta tietä tuli mulle, erityisesti tuo Sotkian kautta Kylmäkoskelle. 150 km Prismalta Prismalle.  :Cool:   Niin seura, sehän oli parasta. Ja aurinko, oli polttavaa... ja Tiinakin tykkäs  :Vink: 

Petentic: Voin suositella reittiä.

----------


## timoht

> Ajelemme tulevana sunnuntaina 25.5 Tour de Tampereen Cycloreitin eteläosan harjoittelumielessä. Ajelemme kevyesti reitti Hakkarista Sääksjärvelle josta Tdt reitille.
> Tauko Ilolassa josta paluu Lempäälään. Lähtö klo 12:00 Hakkarin Urheilukentän parkkipaikka. Tervetuloa mukaan!
> Ilmottautuminen nimenhuudossa http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/5086764
> Jari



Nostetaas tätäkin. Syklohommia. Tarkempaa speksailua tuolla nimenhuudossa. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## Coatl

> Voisko tuohon sunnuntai aamun kaukajärveltä 8:00 starttaavaan pyhän kiertoon lähteä "nöösi" matkaan. Mitä vauhtia olet ajatellut ?



Ilman muuta saa lähtee messiin  :Hymy:  Kevyt vauhti, siinä 25, täytyy vähän säästellä ihtiään.

----------


## retkuilija

> Olen lähdössä Sunnuntaina, leppoisalle Sunnuntai-ajelulle maantiefillarilla. Meininkinä kiertää Pyhä. Reittinä lähtö Winterinmutkan valintatalolta klo.10.00 Tottijärven suuntaan - Narva - Vesilahti - Viiala - Lempäälä ja Säijän tai Sääksjärven kautta Tampereelle. Googlen mukaan matkaa n. 140 - 150km. Mukaan mahtuu seutukunnan paremmin tuntevia...vauhti lienee "hitaimman mukaan"!!
> Terkuin mies, Karjalanväreissä yhä-edelleenkin *ei kauaa* Vaihdetaan kohtapuolin paidanväri hämäläiseen peltomaisemaan, paremmin sopivaan keltaiseen



Katselin sääennustusta ja lupailee ehkä vesisadetta ja ukkosta...Pitänee lisätä tähän sää-varauksella..Oikein jos jytisee noin pitkälle ei ole kiva lähteä. Jos taas poutaa ni...

----------


## retkuilija

> Olen lähdössä Sunnuntaina, leppoisalle Sunnuntai-ajelulle maantiefillarilla. Meininkinä kiertää Pyhä. Reittinä lähtö Winterinmutkan valintatalolta klo.10.00 Tottijärven suuntaan - Narva - Vesilahti - Viiala - Lempäälä ja Säijän tai Sääksjärven kautta Tampereelle. Googlen mukaan matkaa n. 140 - 150km. Mukaan mahtuu seutukunnan paremmin tuntevia...vauhti lienee "hitaimman mukaan"!!
> Terkuin mies, Karjalanväreissä yhä-edelleenkin *ei kauaa* Vaihdetaan kohtapuolin paidanväri hämäläiseen peltomaisemaan, paremmin sopivaan keltaiseen



Katselin sääennustusta ja lupailee ehkä vesisadetta ja ukkosta...Pitänee lisätä tähän sää-varauksella..Oikein jos jytisee noin pitkälle ei ole kiva lähteä. Jos taas poutaa ni...

----------


## Coatl

> Katselin sääennustusta ja lupailee ehkä vesisadetta ja ukkosta...Pitänee lisätä tähän sää-varauksella..Oikein jos jytisee noin pitkälle ei ole kiva lähteä. Jos taas poutaa ni...



Wundergroundin mukaan ukkonen alkais kolmen pintaan iltapäivällä.. täytyy vielä aamulla vilkaista pilvikarttoja, mutta aikasin kö lähtee niin ei pitäsi olla mitään ongelmia  :Hymy:

----------


## Raimo R

> Olisko huomiseksi oikeesti kevyelle syklolenkille porukkaa aamusta lähdössä?



Minulla oli mielessäni kevyt, mutta pitkä syklolenkki, esim. hiekkateitä suosien ja muutamia ketunlenkkejäkin tehden Näsijärven ympäri?
Tässä kesällä tekemäni hahmotelma, jossa muutamia ylimääräisiäkin ketunlenkkejä.

----------


## Raimo R

> Minulla oli mielessäni kevyt, mutta pitkä syklolenkki, esim. hiekkateitä suosien ...



Katsoin Kurun ja Muroleen kahviloiden sekä ravintoiloiden aukioloaikoja, ja totesin, että parempi tehdä tämä suunnittelemani kierros kesäaikaan kun muitakin palveluita kuin vain kauppa on auki.
Teen itse aiheutettujen aikataulupaineiden johdosta vähän lyhyemmän Pirkkala-Lempäälä-kierroksen.

*HUOM! Lähden piirrettyyn reittiin nähden vastasuuntaan, eli vastapäivään!*

Liikkeelle lähden Pyhäjärvireittiä pitkin Pirkkalan Teboililta klo 9:10. Käyn hakemassa vauhtia Mustalahdesta klo 10 ja siirryn sitten Pyhäjärvireittiä mukaillen Rajasalmen sillan kautta Anian rantatielle.

----------


## Pietu

Täytyy tuon olla hieno lenkki mutta ei sitä kevyeksi voi sanoa...

----------


## lanse

Tuun Rajasalmen sillalta messiin.Team Locatori näyttääkin olevan sulla päällä.
👍🌝

----------


## Raimo R

Kerrassaan upea syyssää ja useita uusia hiekkatiepätkiä! Aluksi kahdella hengellä liikkeelle ja Lansen liityttyä seuraan kolmella hengellä ja loppumatka taas kahdella hengellä. Kuokkalan Nesteellä pidimme kahvipaussin, jossa ehdimme nähdä sinne pari hiekkatiepätkää asfalttia pitkin oikaisseen kanuunan.

Yksi renkaan paikkaustauko kaasulinjalla Kuljun asemakylän jälkeen kun minulla sihisi eturengas tyhjäksi sisäkumin kyljen repeämästä. Ulkokumissa ei ollut näkyviä vaurioita.

----------


## Myrtillus

Tampereen Taivaltajien edustajalta tuli eilen seuraava pyyntö, jonka välitän eteenpäin.

Lähestyttäessä Taivalpirttiä Hervannan suunnasta ajetaan Matinlahdentien jälkeen vanhan talon pihan lävitse Birgitan polulle. Talossa on alkanut olemaan enemmän elämää kuin aiemmin ja pihassa pyörii nykyisin ajoittain pieniä lapsia. Talon väki on toivonut, että pyöräilijät TALUTTAISIVAT pihan läpi kulkiessaan ja näin huomioisivat pihassa mahdollisesti olevat pienet lapset. Jotta yhteisymmärrys kulkemisesta säilyy, niin maltathan taluttaa aina vaikka sillä hetkellä juuri ketään ei olisikaan näkyvissä. Ohessa vielä karttalinkki paikkaan:
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.4098/23.8924

----------


## plr

Huomenna maanantaina voisi aloitella valocyclolenkkejä, vaikka lenkin alkupäässä ilman valoja vielä pärjääkin. Startataan Koivistonkylän Prismalta tankkauspisteen vierestä klo 18 ja ajetaan noin kaksi tuntia cyclokelpoisia reittejä. Lenkin lopussa on pimeää, joten pyörässä tarvitaan valot eteen ja mielellään myös taakse. Asiaankuuluvat heijastimet kannattaa kiinnittää pyörään eikä niistä ole vaatteissakaan haittaa. Ajetaan rauhallisehkolla vauhdilla asfalttia, hiekkateitä, ulkoiluväyliä ja helppoja polkuja. Kalustoksi sopii cyclocross-, maasto-, hybridi- tms. pyörä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Peräti 9 lähtijää oli tänään valocyclolenkillä, mahtavaa! Keli oli erinomainen: Alussa auringonpaistetta ja lopussa pimeässä ja kuivassa ajoa. Reitti kiemurteli ihan pikkuisen syheröisesti lähinnä Pirkkalassa. Alussa oli yksi rengasrikko ja matkalla meni vielä toisesta pyörästä takavaihtaja rullalle. Onneksi pyörästä saatiin pienten säätöjen jälkeen tehtyä sinkula, jolla toivottavasti päästiin kotiin saakka. Reitille sopi asfalttia, hiekkatietä, kivikkoista tietä, polkua, pitkospuita, latupohjia ja sellaista tavallista cycloajettavaa pätkää. Emme kuitenkaan joutuneet kantamaan pyöriä missään kohdassa ja koko matka oli ajettava, jos uskalsi ajaa pitkospuut. Toivottavasti löytyi kaikille edes hieman ajamatonta pätkää.  :Vink: 

Yhteensä noin 45 km noin 20 km/h keskarilla.

https://www.strava.com/activities/733347632

----------


## reikuu

> ...matkalla meni vielä toisesta pyörästä takavaihtaja rullalle. Onneksi pyörästä saatiin pienten säätöjen jälkeen tehtyä sinkula, jolla toivottavasti päästiin kotiin saakka.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/733347632



Kotiin pääsin, kiitos kaikille avusta . Kotimatkalla muutaman kerran ketju hyppäsi ja jumittui mutta pyörää hieman irroittamalla oikea ratas löytyi taas. Omat työkalut eivät olisi riittäneet alkuunkaan. Täytyy alkaa harkitsemaan uudelleen mitä ottaa mukaan. Taas yhtä kokemusta viisaampi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Hyvä, että onnistui kotimatka. Tuo sinkulamodi on aina hieman vikuri, joten sen vuoksi kannattaa yleensä suunnistaa suoraan kotiin ilman kovin rankkoja putkelta runttauksia.  :Hymy: 

Historiapläjäys: Jos joku ei sitä huomannut, niin ajoimme tänään alkumatkasta vuosina 1999-2000 purettua lentokonetehtaan rataa tai siis nykyään ratapohjaa muutaman kilometrin. Joku vain on rakentanut pari pikku rakennusta päälle, niin ei päästy aivan suoraan. Mm. Bauhaus on juuri vanhan radan päällä.

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lentokonetehtaan_rata

----------


## Matt

Onko huomenna sykloilusta kiinnostuneita?

----------


## plr

> Onko huomenna sykloilusta kiinnostuneita?



Ajattelin juuri samaa. Ehdotan Roineen kiertoa 120 km.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17035109

Startti Mustalahden satamasta klo 10 ja mukaan voi lähteä myös Koilliskeskukselta Citymarketin tolpalta 10.30. Kahvitauko Valkeakoskella tai Pälkäneellä. Reitti hiekkateitä, asfalttia ja vähän latupohjaa. Polkuja ei lainkaan.

----------


## JuRi

Tulossa mukaan Cycloilemaan Koiliskeskukselta

----------


## hyyman

Liityn letkaan Koiliskeskuksessa.

----------


## plr

Peräti 11 cycloajajaa uhmasi hienoa syyskeliä Roineen kierrolla. Tuuli ei ollut aivan helppo ja noin 120 km:n matkalla ajoimme ehkä 150 km vastatuuleen.  :Leveä hymy:  Kahvilla käytiin Valkeakoskella. Arviolta 1/4 reitistä oli asfalttia, suurin osa hiekkateitä ja loput latupohjaa tai vastaavaa. Hiekkatiet ovat kuivan syksyn vuoksi kovia ja mainiossa kunnossa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/738104337

----------


## plr

Tänään maanantaina klo 18 lähdetään taas valocyclolenkille Koivistonkylän Prisman tankkausaseman vierestä. Ajetaan pari tuntia cycloiluun sopivia reittejä. Reitillä tuskin on jäätä, mutta pimeää on varmasti eli valot mukaan.

----------


## plr

Erinomaisessa syyssäässä ajettiin parin tunnin valocyclolenkki kuuden hengen voimin Kangasalle. Matkalla poikettiin lintutornissa ja näkötornissa hakemassa lisänousumetrejä. Mittarit näyttivät paikoin pakkasta, mutta jäätä ei sentään näkynyt, jos ei sormien jäätymistä lasketa. Latupohjasiirtymällä kuvittelin, että joku lenkkiporukasta halusi lisää vauhtia kun ajoi reippaalla vauhdilla ohitse. No ajettiin siinä muutama kilometri perässä, kunnes huomasin että ei se ollutkaan kukaan omasta porukasta. Ohitimme sitten ohittajan eli TMT:n säännöillä kaikki hävisimme.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kalustona tänään nähtiin maantiepyörää, cyclocrossaria ja maasturia.

https://www.strava.com/activities/740615320

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntaina aion ajella Pyhä++:n idealla:
Laukontori klo 10, Pyhäreittiä Pirkkalaan, Paunintie, Pitkäniemi, Nokian Edenistä rantareitille, Shellillä kahvit
ja paluu Pitkäniemeen ja Pyhäreittiä takaisin Laukontorille.
Ei kovaa vaan kevyesti.

----------


## Matt

Onko valolenkki tänään?

----------


## plr

Omaan kalenteriini ilmestyi juuri tila illan valocyclolenkille. Eli lähdetään klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tankkausaseman vierestä ajamaan pari tuntia valocyclolenkkiä. Cyclocrossari, maasturi tai hybridi ovat erityisen sopivia pyöriä tälle reissulle, mutta muillakin saattaa pärjätä. Pyörään tarvitaan kunnolliset valot ja heijastimet. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Matt

Hei, älä odota minua - en pääse (takakiekko on jumissa )!

----------


## plr

Yhdeksän valocycloilijaa oli tänään mukana lenkillä, jolle annettiin lähtöpaikalla tuoreustakuu: Jos joku on ajanut reitin kaikki osat aikaisemmin, lupasin tarjota kahvit. Kukaan ei ole vielä koskaan lunastanut ilmaisia kahveja lenkillä, jolla tämä lupaus on annettu, eikä niin käynyt tänäänkään.  :Leveä hymy:  Eli ajoimme sellaista perusepämääräisen pimeätä syheröistä cycloiluun soveltuvaa lenkkiä parisen tuntia. Paikoin hieman jopa hengästyi, mutta koko aikaa ei ajettu tiukasti. Ainoa tekninen murhe taisi olla Keskisentiellä paikoitellen ojansyvyisten kuoppien ylityksessä pudonnut akku. Kuulemma valot pimenevät, kun akku putoaa tielle.  :Vink: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/747789819

----------


## Esa S

^ Kaikki nuo oon ajanut, harmi kun en ehtinyt mukaan, kun tultiin juuri minisyyslomalta.

----------


## plr

Olisin ottanut reitille vielä pari ketunlenkkiä, jos Esa S olisi ollut mukana. Nyt niitä ei tarvinnut käyttää..  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Lauantaina ajetaan noin satasen cyclolenkki. Lähtö Mustalahden satamasta klo 10, Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpalla ollaan 10.30. Kahvitauko vietetään Kaivannon Keitaalla vähän puolivälin jälkeen. Reitille on suunniteltu pari eksymistä, mutta niistä tullaan selviämään. Vauhti on sellaista, että juttu luistaa koko ajan. Tervetuloa mukaan!

http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/8702239

----------


## E.T.

Roineenkierrolle en päässyt kun olin sairaana, ja nyt kun heti perään pukkaa kunnon lenkkiä
pitää olla töissä. Elämä ei ole reilua, ei.  :Irvistys:

----------


## plr

No onpa huono tuuri.  :Irvistys:  Kelithän ovat olleet viimeisen kuukauden aivan erinomaiset, joten on ollut pakko ajaa lähes joka päivä. Ei huomenna illalla kuuden maissa olisi kukaan lähdössä kevyelle (valo)maantielenkille? Valkeakoski, Lempäälä, tms.

----------


## E.T.

Houkutteleva tarjous, mutta nyt viimeinen saikkupäivä menossa joten en uskalla toipilaana lähteä.
Sunnuntaille jos joku keksisi jotain kivaa, voisi lähteä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Raimo R

> Kelithän ovat olleet viimeisen kuukauden aivan erinomaiset, joten on ollut pakko ajaa lähes joka päivä. Ei huomenna illalla kuuden maissa olisi kukaan lähdössä kevyelle (valo)maantielenkille? Valkeakoski, Lempäälä, tms.



Voisin lähteä tänään (vai oikeasti huomistako tarkoitit) vaikka Valkeakosken tai Lempäälän suuntaan. Ajattelitko ihan maantiekalustolla vai cyclolla maanteitä pitkin?
Ja olen myös lauantaina lähdössä Majaalahden / Iharin suuntaan mukaan!

----------


## plr

Siis tosiaan tänään torstaina voisi ajaa klo 18 ihan aidon maantielenkin maantiekalustolla. Sopiiko lähtö Viinikan liikenneympyrän Teboil-asemalta? Mennään siitä Lempäälä-Valkeakoski-Kangasala-Tre. Voidaan pysähtyä kahville, jos joku paikka on auki ja tarvittaessa lämmittelemään.

----------


## Raimo R

> Siis tosiaan tänään torstaina voisi ajaa klo 18 ihan aidon maantielenkin maantiekalustolla. Sopiiko lähtö Viinikan liikenneympyrän Teboil-asemalta? Mennään siitä Lempäälä-Valkeakoski-Kangasala-Tre. Voidaan pysähtyä kahville, jos joku paikka on auki ja tarvittaessa lämmittelemään.



Viinikka sopii. Tulen Teboilille klo 18. Team Locatorin laitan päälle (KaupinKanuunat / KaupinKanuunat).

Valkeakosken Neste näyttäisi nettitietojen perusteella olevan auki klo 23 saakka.

----------


## Esa S

Pieni varoitus: illalla voi olla liukasta, jos on kirkas taivas ja jostain löytyy joku kostea paikka. Siis vaikkei olekaan pakkasta.

----------


## plr

> illalla voi olla liukasta



Tämä on hyvä pitää mielessä, jos lähtee mukaan. Kovapaineinen maantierengas ei pidä yhtään, jos tie on jäässä. Täytyy olla tarkkana tuon kanssa, vaikka teiden lähtökohtaisesti pitäisi olla kuivia.

----------


## JuRi

Torstai lenkit eikun jatkuu ....
Tres Hombres ja TRE - Lempäälä - VLK -TRE

----------


## plr

> Torstai lenkit eikun jatkuu ....



Joo tämä olikin ehkä kevyt torstailenkki, koska se sopi kaikille. Satanen tuli täyteen tällä aivan erinomaisessa kelissä ajetulla elämysmaantievalolenkillä. Missään ei ollut liukasta ja kaikki tiet olivat rutikuivia. Kahvitauolla kylmettymässä(!) käytiin Valkeakoskella Nesteellä. Voisihan sitä vielä ajaa maantielenkkiä lisääkin, jos sattuu keli kohdalleen.

https://www.strava.com/activities/750811614

----------


## plr

Hieman oli lämpötila tänään nollan yläpuolella lauantain 13 ajajan cyclolenkillä. Matkaa tuli hieman suunniteltua vähemmän eli noin 90 km, koska Majaalahdesta löytyi vanha metsätie, josta oikaistiin Ihariin ilman eksymisiä. Edes ylimääräinen mökkikäynti ei ollut kovin pitkä ketunlenkki. Matkalla ajoimme Poikavuoren ja Kirvunlinnan linnavuorten vierestä. Emme kuitenkaan lähteneet kyntöpellon läpi Kirvunlinnaan maisemia katsomaan. Kaivannon keitaalla saatiin uunituoreita lämpimiä euron munkkeja.

Teknisellä puolella tuli rengasrikko, jonka yhteydessä saimme ihastella hihnavetoisen Rohloff-pyörän akustista tuunausta (ihan totta!). Siinä toisessa kohdassa taisi olla jotakin kahvaan liittyvää säätöä?

Erittäin hieno retki taas kerran. Kiitoksia kaikille!

https://www.strava.com/activities/752271832

Edit: Tein Stravaan segmentin Leivintie länteen: https://www.strava.com/segments/13493280

Ihan reippaasti tultiin hyvässä myötätuulessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## jalo

Kiitoksia taas mukavasta lenkistä! Tuli taas oppia pyörän virityksestä - ensi kerralla pitää ottaa plektra mukaan :Hymy:  Päällimmäisenä jäi mieleen pärämätsi, joka oli pakko syödä. Edellisestä kerrasta kun olikin jo vierähtänyt pieni tovi. Muutenkin oli Kaivannon keidas mieluisa tuttavuus pitkästä aikaa - suositukset.





> Hieman oli lämpötila tänään nollan yläpuolella lauantain 13 ajajan cyclolenkillä. Matkaa tuli hieman suunniteltua vähemmän eli noin 90 km, koska Majaalahdesta löytyi vanha metsätie, josta oikaistiin Ihariin ilman eksymisiä. Edes ylimääräinen mökkikäynti ei ollut kovin pitkä ketunlenkki. Matkalla ajoimme Poikavuoren ja Kirvunlinnan linnavuorten vierestä. Emme kuitenkaan lähteneet kyntöpellon läpi Kirvunlinnaan maisemia katsomaan. Kaivannon keitaalla saatiin uunituoreita lämpimiä euron munkkeja.
> 
> Teknisellä puolella tuli rengasrikko, jonka yhteydessä saimme ihastella hihnavetoisen Rohloff-pyörän akustista tuunausta (ihan totta!). Siinä toisessa kohdassa taisi olla jotakin kahvaan liittyvää säätöä?
> 
> Erittäin hieno retki taas kerran. Kiitoksia kaikille!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/752271832
> 
> Edit: Tein Stravaan segmentin Leivintie länteen: https://www.strava.com/segments/13493280
> ...

----------


## plr

Huomisen sääennuste näyttää samaa kuin tänäänkin eli hyvää pyöräilykeliä. Voitaisiin ajaa cyclolenkki Kehäkukkaan piirakkakahveille lähtien klo 10 Mustalahden satamasta. Vauhti on rauhallista jutteluvauhtia. Nyt kun on ollut rutikuivaa, niin voisi kokeilla Kirkkotien kunnon ja muutakin ennen ajamatonta reittiä. Matka jäänee alle sataseen.

----------


## plr

Poikkesimme Kehäkukassa cyclolenkillä ja tapasimme siellä maasturiporukan. Tänään lenkillä oli 4 ajajaa, joista kaksi maantiekalustolla. Kuten reitistä voi päätellä, niin 25-millinen maantiesliksi saattoi olla hieman haastava paikoitellen.  :Hymy:  Hyvin se silti sujui, kun muisti olla varovainen hiekkatiealamäissä. Uusia reittejä käytiin katsomassa välillä jopa aurongonpaisteessa. Kelihän oli muutoinkin taas kohdallaan, kuiva ja muutama aste plussan puolella.

https://www.strava.com/activities/753407905

----------


## Raimo R

> Poikkesimme Kehäkukassa cyclolenkillä ja tapasimme siellä maasturiporukan. Tänään lenkillä oli 4 ajajaa, joista kaksi maantiekalustolla.



Lenkki oli tänään hieno. Samoin kuin eilen ja torstainakin. Kiitoksia vielä plr:lle reitityksistä! Tälle viikolle kertyikin mukavasti ajokilometrejä!

Tässä vielä päivän maisemakuva Hämeenkyröstä (kahvinkiilto silmissä):

----------


## plr

Veikkaan, että kuvauskohdassa ei ole moni käynyt pyörälenkillä.. Hieno luonnonkallio ja suolampi heti alapuolella. Tosiaan kaksi ketunlenkkiä tehtiin juuri ennen Kehäkukkaa ja ehdittiin jo pelätä, että päästäänkö lainkaan kahvipöytään. Kuten kuvasta näkyy, niin maantiepyörä sopii monenlaiselle alustalle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

Tuolla kallion toisella puolen menee suuaukko mutta yhtään ei tiedä minkälainen luola siellä on :Sekaisin:

----------


## ranttis

Onkos huomenna mitään suunnitelmia valocyclolenkille?

----------


## plr

Suunnitelma on ajaa maanantaina vakiopaikasta vakioaikaan parin tunnin lenkki. Tarkemman suunnitelman voi esittää ken ehtii.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Vain neljä lähti valocyclolenkille tänään, vaikka keli oli hyvä. Kosteutta oli, mutta sadetta ei. Niinpä ajelimme oheisen sekavanoloisen ennalta suunnittelemattoman syherön. Matkalta löytyi mäki, joita kukaan ei selvittänyt ajamalla ja mäki, josta pääsi ylös maasturilla ajamalla. Sykkeetkin paikoin nousivat.

https://www.strava.com/activities/754707816

----------


## Talisker

Tulevana vkl:na voisi taas ajella sykloilla etelän ja lännen suunnalla.
Lauantaina Lempäälän suuntaan ja sunnuntaina Sasiin.
Lähtö klo 10 Amurin helmeltä.
Reittiehdotuksia saapi tehdä.

----------


## plr

Piirtelin joskus satasen lenkin Lempäälän suuntaan: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17099030

Lähtöpaikka tuossa suunnitelmassa on vähän eri, mutta siirtymä Amurin helmeltä reitille on helppo. Kahvipaikka on puolivälissä Kuokkalan Nesteellä. Reitti on suhteellisen syheröinen.

----------


## Esa S

^ Kannatetaan. Ja tuossa on varmaan joku pätkä jota en ole ajanut. Voisin hypätä kyytiin Rajasalmen paikkeilta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> ^ Kannatetaan. Ja tuossa on varmaan joku pätkä jota en ole ajanut. Voisin hypätä kyytiin Rajasalmen paikkeilta.



Samma här.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Mukana ollaan. Lähtö Mustanlahden satamasta speksin mukaan?

----------


## Talisker

Amurin helmi sopii hyvin lähtöpaikaksi.
https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Kah...4!4d23.7430037
Sieltä saa aamiaisenkin  :Hymy:  .

----------


## josku

Tulen lauantaina mukaan Kalkunvuorenkadun ja Kalkun kehätien risteyksestä, sikäli mikäli en Amurin helmeen aamulla ehdi/jaksa ajella.

----------


## plr

Lähtö on siis Amurin helmestä. Muutin tämän myös reittilinkkiin https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17099030. Tähän vuodenaikaan Mustalahden sataman palvelut ovat hieman rajoitetut, joten AH on varsin hyvä lähtöpaikka varsinkin niille, jotka syövät aamulla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Olikin hieman enemmän mutkia tänään reitillä.  :Hymy:  Kommuutteri vei Parikkavuoren mäkipaidan ja KOMin (https://www.strava.com/segments/13542253). Kolme rengasrikkoa hidasti aikataulua, keli oli erittäin hyvä ja tiet hyvässä kunnossa. Yksitoista ajajaa taisi olla enimmillään. Uusia reittejä löytyi.

https://www.strava.com/activities/759278889

----------


## Talisker

Garmin ei suostu piirtämään huomista reittiä tänään.
Sanallisesti: 
*startti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä Pyhäreitille
*stoppi WMKM:lla (=Winterin mutkan K-market) n klo 10.30
*Pyhäreitille takaisin ja Villilästä Mustavuoren kautta Horhaan ja latupohjaa Hopeatielle
*Pinsiön pikkuteitä takaisin Ylöjärvelle ja mahdollisesti Keijärven - Lentävänniemen kierrolla takaisin
Noin 80-90km ja rasitus & keskari selkeästi tämänpäiväistä kevyempi.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Olikin hieman enemmän mutkia tänään reitillä.  Kommuutteri vei Parikkavuoren mäkipaidan ja KOMin (https://www.strava.com/segments/13542253). Kolme rengasrikkoa hidasti aikataulua, keli oli erittäin hyvä ja tiet hyvässä kunnossa. Yksitoista ajajaa taisi olla enimmillään. Uusia reittejä löytyi.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/759278889



Olipa mainio reissu, noin niinku ylipäätään, kun pitkästä aikaa pääsi mukaan, ja erityisesti uusien väylien "löytäminen" hyvässä ohjauksessa. 

On tuo plr ihme fakiiri kun johdattaa tuommoisen reitin muistista ja osin ajamatta. Ei pystyis ei. Kiitos kaikille!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

Komppaan Kommuutteria. PLR on johdattanut tavattoman monta matkaa jo tämän syksyn aikana.

ISO KIITOS!!

----------


## josku

Tänään oli ohjainlaakeri kuumana kun oli niin paljon mutkia matkalla. Kiva oli jälleen reissu! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Valitettavasti jää tämän päivän kanuunacycloilut aikataulupaineiden takia väliin. Eli minua ei ainakaan tarvitse wmkm:lla odotella.

----------


## Talisker

Kuusi meitä oli tänään. 
Löydettiin tänäkin syksynä imutie. Ei rullannut ei Metsäkulmantie itään. 
Muuten mukavaa.
Näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/760460283

----------


## plr

Huomenna maanantaina ajetaan taas valocyclolenkkiä Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Mukaan tarvitsee hyvät valot eteen ja mielellään myös taakse sekä asianmukaiset heijastimet, koska paikoitellen ajetaan säkkipimeässä. Pyöräksi soveltuu cyclocross-, maasto- tai hybridipyörä. Huomenna ajetaan noin kaksi tuntia ja 40 km ja varmasti löytyy ennen ajamatonta reittiä kaikille. Vauhti on vaihtelevaa ja lenkki päättyy lähtöpaikalle. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Kuusi henkeä lähti tänään valocyclolenkille. Keli oli kuivahko ja pysyi plussalla koko ajan eikä liukastakaan löytynyt. Kotimatkalla vasta alkoi taivaalta tulla lumihiutaleita. Reitille osui monipuolinen sarja toistaan epämääräisempiä polkuja, teitä, mysteerisiä latupohjia umpipimeässä metsässä, portaita, muutama talutuspaikka, moottoritien sillan alitus, dirttirata, valaistu korkeajännitetolppa, pikku silta, pitkospuita, rauhallista ajelua, vauhdikasta ajelua, jne. Sellaista mitä nyt yleensä cyclolenkeillä tapahtuu.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/761826038

----------


## reikuu

> https://www.strava.com/activities/761826038[/url]



Suuret kiitokset, ehkä monipuolisin kattaus erilaisia alustoja ikinä. Ja mitä kummallisinta, Strava ilmoittaa: "No segments found." 50 km ilman segmentin segmenttiä 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Pakkohan se on edes yksi segmentti olla matkalla, joten tein sellaisen.  :Hymy:  Tämä segmentti on uskomattoman makea latupohjalaatuinen pätkä, sijainti umpimetsässä aivan hevon kuusessa, vaikkakin siellä oli hevostelu kielletty ja ketjut tien molemmissa päissä. Olisi hauska tietää mitä se siellä tekee? Tuon olisi pystynyt ajamaan kovaa, mutta pimeässä mutkikasta tuntematonta baanaa ei uskaltanut luukuttaa.

https://www.strava.com/segments/13561945

----------


## plr

Onko joku käynyt hiekkateillä tänään, kun pakkaset ovat kovettaneet pohjat? Onko liukasta tai pahasti autojen renkaiden spooreja?

----------


## frp

Kehitys kehittyy. Härmälässä näytti aamulla harjakone ajavan kelvin puhtaaksi ensilumesta sen sijaan että olisi heti vedetty sentin sepelikerros.

----------


## izmo

Härmälässä oli sepeliä laitettu iisisti eikä tuhatta kiloo metrille mitä yleensä on tapahtunut ensi töikseen talven alussa... aika näyttää onko huomenna enempi

----------


## plr

Huomenna ajetaan cyclolenkki startaten klo 10 Amurin Helmeltä. Kahvipaikka voisi olla Kahvilakonditoria Paakari Kangasalla ja klo 14 tavoite on olla Raparossin starttipaikalla Iidesjärven rannalla. Pakkasta on tiedossa, mutta eilisen ajelun perusteella liukasta ei suurimmaksi osaksi ole. Kesärenkailla ehkä voi lähteä tai sitten ei. Ajetaan ensin Lempäälän suuntaan ja sieltä Savontietä Kangasalle. Vauhtia pidetään sen verran, että ei tule kylmä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Suunnitelma:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17508331

----------


## plr

Ihan talviselta tuntui cyclolenkki tänään. Pikkupakkanen, mutta ei loppujen lopuksi kovin liukasta. 4/6 oli liikenteessä kesärenkailla. Paakari oli kiinni, joten kävimme Kangasalan ST1:llä kahvilla. Savontiellä meidät ohitti aivan järjettömässä paikassa joku kiireinen autoilija (hopeanvärinen farmari-Audi), joka ehti sivuluisussa juuri ja juuri mäennyppylän takaa tulevan auton edestä takaisin tien oikealle puolelle keilaamatta meitä. Paikka oli mielestäni tämä: https://goo.gl/maps/Usw6EKakWM92

https://www.strava.com/activities/766532861

Varpaisiin tuli vähän vilu ja Raparossia seuratessa suorastaan kylmä, mutta aika perustalvivaatetus oli muutoin ok.

----------


## josku

Onko huomenna joku lähdössä lenkille ja millä rengastuksella? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Onko huomenna joku lähdössä lenkille ja millä rengastuksella? 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



Ajelin tänään Säijän suunnalla. Mielestäni on nastarengaskeli, ainakin edessä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Nastarengas tuntui tänään ok valinnalta. Kesärenkaallakin kyllä näytti pärjäävän, kun otti varovasti. Hankaluus on siinä, että lumikerroksen vuoksi ei näe onko alusta jäässä vai ei. Hiekoitussepeliä oli paikoitellen, joten tästä alkanee Marathon Winter -puolivuotiskausi. :/

----------


## Talisker

Ajelin kelvejä ees taas synttäreille Nokian Vaarinkadulle.
Nastat alla, ei liukasta. Olisi pelottanut suvikumeilla.
Ei juurikaan hiekoitettuja osuuksia.

Huominen sääennuste on sama kuin tälle päivälle toteutunut.
Kyllä siellä tarkenee. 
Mentäiskös Pirkkalan-Lempäälän pikkuteille? 
Ave ei yli 20km/h eli PK:ta useimmille, joillekin jopa palauttelevaa. 
Klo 10 Amurin helmi, n klo 10.20 Vaakkolammin ranta, n klo 10.40 Rajasaarten silloilla.

----------


## josku

Talvikumit vaihdettu nyt myös täällä. Pyörän työntäminenkin tuntui raskaalta, taitaa olla paras unohtaa Strava segmentit pariksi kuukaudeksi 🙃
Mukana huomenna Vaakkolammilta. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

[QUOTE=Talisker;
Klo 10 Amurin helmi, n klo 10.20 Vaakkolammin ranta, n klo 10.40 Rajasaarten silloilla.[/QUOTE]

Ilmaannun kytikselle Rajasalmen silloille 10.30 tienoilla. Suosisin tuolla suunnalla pääosin pikkuteitä, pääväylät ovat ikävän jäisen oloisia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Huominen keli näyttää otolliselta valocyclolenkille. Tällä kerralla en ehdi mukaan, mutta toivottavasti joku ehtii speksata sopivan reitin nyt kun ei vielä tarvitse latuja väistellä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lenkkeiltäiskö lauantaina? Pikkutiet lienevät mainiossa kunnossa eri puolella Pirkanmaata...

----------


## plr

Kyllä voisi lähteä ajamaan. Mihin mennään?

----------


## Kommuutteri

Hopeatie jne? Siellä päin ei ole tullut aikoihin käytyä. Vai olisiko jotain uutta tarjolla?

Tai vaikka Jyrävuori https://www.strava.com/activities/509104673

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Hopeatie tai jotakin muuta samalla suunnalla sopii hyvin myös tänne!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Kyllä ehdotettu suunta passaa myös tänne.

----------


## plr

Huomenna aamulla on luvassa -13C ja tuulen viimavaikutus päälle. Tuo menee minulle liian kylmäksi, joten luultavasti en lähde aamulla ajamaan. Taidan skipata muutaman tunnin päästä alkavan yö-rogainingin samalla perusteella.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Jotta pakkanen ehtii lauhtua, niin lähdetään vasta 10.45 Winterin mutkan k-marketilta. Silloin pitäisi olla -3-9 astetta ja 1 metri tuulta. Ei paha. Ajellaan Hopeatietä ja sen päässä isompi tai pienempi lenkki mielialan mukaan. Myös kieppi Siuron kautta takaisin mahdollinen. Vauhti maltillinen, semmoinen kuitenkin että ei tule kylmä. Koitetaan kahvitella matkalla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tarkistan lämpötilan aamulla ja sen perusteella päätös.

----------


## Talisker

> Jotta pakkanen ehtii lauhtua, niin lähdetään vasta 10.45 Winterin mutkan k-marketilta. ..



Tuo sopii hyvin. Kunhan vaan pidetään Timopapallekin sopiva kuorma päällä.
Klo 10.15 startti Amurin helmeltä Pyhäreittiä pitkin.

----------


## plr

Lämpötilaennuste meni ilmeisen pieleen ja keli on oikein hyvä. Ilmestyn WMKM:lle 10.45.

----------


## Esa S

Yöllä keli oli kanssa aivan mainio. 8 tunnin sylkoajelu sujui leppoisissa merkeissä, aamua kohti lämpenevässä tyynessä kelissä.
FMI meni taas metsään ennustuksissaan, yrno ja foreca aika oikeaan.

----------


## lanse

Rajasalmensillalta messiin. Voisko joku laittaa Team Locatorin päälle tunniksilla KaupinKanuunat / KaupinKanuunat.

----------


## plr

Harmillisesti lansen viestiä ei huomattu aamulla ja lenkki lähti vähän toiseen suuntaan.

https://www.strava.com/activities/773082162

----------


## lanse

Oma moka kun olin myöhään liikkeellä. Enpä muistanukkaan kuinka kovia mäkiä tuolla Jyrävuoren suunnalla on.
https://www.endomondo.com/users/4220...outs/834232208

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntainakin meinaan ajella ihan kevyesti.
Startti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, klo 10.20 WMKM:lla.
Siitä kelin mukaan joko kelvejä pitkin tai Pyhäreittiä Pirkkalan pikkuteille. (Ei Paarentielle  :Hymy:  )

----------


## izmo

kukahan mahtoi reenata ilta seitsemän aikaan Naistenmatkan kevytväylällä... pyörän kulki samaa vauhtia autoletkan kanssa että täytynyt olla tosi betoni reisi polkijan  :No huh!:

----------


## tommi järvinen

Olen tulossa Tampereelle  tulevana viikonloppuna olisko 2-3 tunnin lenkille seuraa/paikallista opasta. Majoitus Scandic Cityssä aattelin lähteä noin kympin pintaa lenkille

----------


## plr

Jos sääennuste pitää kutinsa eli lumet ovat sulaneet, lämmintä on useita asteita ja on luultavasti kosteaa mutta ei sateista, niin (cyclocross-)maantielenkki voisi olla paikallaan. Eli voisi ajella asfalttireittiä noin satasen ja pitää kahvitauon puolivälissä. Tähän tosin uppoaa minimissään 4 tuntia. Hiekkateille ei liene mitään asiaa.

----------


## tommi järvinen

Mistä lenkki lähtee voisin lähteä matkaan ja käännyn ympäri kun aika tuleevastaan

----------


## plr

Otetaan startti Amurin Helmi -kahvilan edestä klo 10 lauantaina.

https://goo.gl/maps/3ZJCTY1s5G52

----------


## Esa S

110 km lenkki tuli, kun oikaisin Lempäälästä kotiin. Lempäälää lähestyttäessä sivarissa porukka vähän rakoili, yritin huudella vauhtia pois, mutta ei oikein mennyt eteenpäin tieto,  sekään että jään pois letkasta.

----------


## plr

Kevennysviesti välittyi eteenpäin siinä vanhan Turuntien rampilla. Sitä puolestaan ei kuultu, että jäädään pois letkasta, joten etsittiin Esa S:ää kymmenen minuuttia ennen kuin arvattiin, että luultavasti reitti kotiin menee Lempäälästä muuta kautta kuin Sääksjärven ohi.  :Hymy:  Tämän päivän matkaa kuvaa parhaiten termi MÄRKÄ. Aamulla oli satanut ja ensimmäinen tunti teiltä lensi aika hyvin vettä, sitten Valkeakoskelle oikeastaan aika hyvää ja roiskumatonta ajoa. Jossakin Lempäälän tienoilla kunnon sateessa kastui sitten läpimäräksi. Mitään tekniikkamurheita ei tullut ja rengasrikot vältettiin pysymällä mahdollisuuksien mukaan pois sepelillä pilatuilta pyöräteiltä.

Ehdittiin ilmeisesti toimittaa lahtelaisvierailijamme häihin ajoissa.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/779707056

----------


## tommi järvinen

Kiitos lenkki seurasta. Keli oli kaikille sama ja tosimiehet ajaa tossa kelissä. Enpä olis yksin ajanut tollasta lenkkiä.
Kerkesin hienosti häihin vaikkakin pientä sanomista tuli😣
Kiitos kaikille jotka olitte mukana.

----------


## kki

Kuinkas lauantaina lenkkeillään?

----------


## E.T.

Huomenna klo 10 Koilliskeskuksen Cittarilta ajattelin lähteä kahvittelemaan V-kosken Shellille. Mahdollisesti 
Roineen kierto tai jotain muuta tai sitten samaa tietä takaisin. Tuuli on kovaa. Nastarenkailla ja tällä kunnolla ei kummoista vauhtia pidetä. Kilometrejä siis 80-100, mukaan saa lähteä.  :Hymy:

----------


## E.T.

^ En ehdi kymmeneksi joten vedän takaisin.

----------


## Talisker

Pirkkahallin kausi avattu.
Mukana oli 27 kuskia.
Kaikki meni taas hyvin.
Tosin yksi rengasrikko likaisella radalla ja pikkusen häiriötä kaapelinvetäjästä.

Ensi sunnuntaina jatkuu, klo 7 - 9.

----------


## plr

Tänään ajetaan taas parin tunnin valocyclolenkki lähtien Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Keksitään jokin sopiva reitti ja yritetään vältellä pohjatuulta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ensi viikonlopuksi on luvassa varsin mukavaa talvikeliä. Olisiko innostusta jollekin vähän pidemmälle cyclo-lenkille, la tai su? Teemalla satku rikki. Joku reittitietäjä voisi kaivella arkistojaan, multa löytyy ehdolle edelleen vain RaimoR:n kanssa ajeltu Jyrävuori. Siinäkään ei kyllä mitään vikaa, päinvastoin.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Kyllä minua ainakin kiinnostaa la pitkä cyclolenkki, su pirkkahalliin...

----------


## plr

Valocyclolenkillä ei ollut ruuhkaa, mutta oli sentään kaksi ajajaa. Keli oli erinomainen yhden ja kolmen pakkasasteen välillä eikä tuulta käytännössä ollut lainkaan. Pirkkalassa ajeltiin erittäin rauhallista kyytiä ulkoiluväyliä, uusia ja vanhoja. Nastarenkaat olivat paikallaan.

Jos lauantain sääennuste pitää kutinsa, niin voisi ajaa pidemmän lenkin. Jyränvuori on ainakin minulla edelleen käymättä.

----------


## E.T.

Jos kommuutteri haluaa tutustua uusiin reitteihin niin legendaarisesta Ukaan lenkistä menisi myös satku rikki sieltäpäin
lähtiessä. Siis Pulesjärventie-Siltasavontie ja niin pois päin. Nousumetrejä tulee reilusti, enemmän kuin Jyränvuorelta,
mitä varmaankaan ötsin sankarit eivät pahakseen pistäisi. Ja jos kuulu Kessan baarikin on korkkaamatta, niin tulisi
tuokin kokemus samaan rahaan. Ainakin pari kaveria olisi täältäpäin johonkin lähdössä. Jos innostutte, niin omasta puolestani ainakin voisin hypätä itseäni parempaan kyytiin Koilliskeskukselta, jos todennäköinen pikku odottelu mäkien päällä ei teitä liikaa kangista. Jyränvuoren joka tapauksesssa skippaan, liian pitkä mulle.

----------


## Kommuutteri

No niin. Näyttäisi siltä että eniten porukkalenkkiä muistuttava tapaus saadaan kasaan, kun valitaan kohteeksi legendaariseksi mainittu Ukaa ja ajellaan lauantaina. Säästellään Jyränvuori vielä hienompaan päivään :-) 

Lähtö klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, josta kelvejä pitkin, ilman viiveitä, Koilliskeskukseen (meniskö 25-30 min?) ja siitä kohteeseen tietäjien opastuksella. Käydään kahvilla jo tutuksi tulleessa Kessassa. Matkaa siis noin satku. Kaupunkiin palatessa voisi ajella vaikka Niihaman majan ja reittien kautta, jos virtaa riittää. Ei ajeta kovaa, vaan kohtuudella ja kuulostellen.

----------


## E.T.

Odottelen junaa Cittarin tolpalla. Eiköhän pari kolme muutakin saada mukaan.

----------


## timoht

Vahva "ehkä" lauantailenkille, koilliskeskukselta mukaan. Pitemmät lenkit jääny tänä vuonna melkos vähiin, voipi olla että tyydyn vain perus-Viitapohjaan jos alkaa kyyti oleen liian kylmää heti alkumatkasta muutenkin kuin sään puolesta... :Vink: 

Alla Ukaa+Aitoniemen rannat -lenkki muutaman vuoden takaa kun oltiin vielä kovassa kunnossa....lie ollut vielä suvikumein kun vauhti noin mahoton :Sekaisin: 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/405283799

----------


## josku

Hiukan off-topic, mutta kuitenkin... 
Kesällä plr ajatti "kamelilenkin" Hämeenkyrön suuntaan, en valitettavasti ollut mukana. Tässä hiukan haastetta tulevien lenkkien suunnitteluun https://www.strava.com/activities/78...prclt=0gYZnAcQ
Saisikohan tästä jotakin teemapyöräilyä kohta alkavalle vuodelle  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Järven jäällä saisi ajettua hauskoja reittikuvioita.  :Hymy:  Laittakaapa hakukoneiden kuvahakuun "strava route figure", niin tulee aika hienoja lenkkejä. Esim.

----------


## E.T.

^^^Kiitos vetäjälle Ukaan lenkistä. Ja kaikille muille tietenkin myös, taisi olla 9 startissa ja 8 ajoi koko lenkin. Oli yksi kaikkien aikojen parhaita lenkkejä, sopivaa, välillä vähän reippaampaakin vetoa. 
Siltasavontie oli jäinen ja urainen sekä lisäksi kuorrutettu lumella. Sain Gravdaleista ansiotonta etua tuolla
pätkällä. Tulipahan nekin nyt testattua haastavissa oloissa ja loistaviksi ne osoittautuivatkin. 

Ihmeen hyvin jaksoi tämän taalajussin mittarin mukaan (ave 23,3) talvilenkiksi reippaan lenkin.
Sai vähän itseluottamusta kun on pidemmät lenkit jääneet vähiin. Kessan pullat oli tuoreita ja kahvi hyvää.
Kiva päivä, kiitos kaunis kaikille!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Oioioi mikä reitti! Kiitokset kaikille mukanaolijoille kerrassaan mainiosta ja reippaasta talvipäivästä. Kaikkea yllä mainittua mahtui päivään, lisäksi pari kevyttä mukkausta, joista jälkimmäinen itselle Niihaman kautta paluun edettyä lajinomaiseen tetsaukseen, mitä edelsi harmiton ja yllättävä OTB. Vahvaa tekemistä koko porukassa ja hyvää tuotesijoittelua. https://www.strava.com/activities/792263287


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Marathon Winter ei pettänyt tälläkään kerralla lumipupperossa, vaan se oli juuri niin huono kuin muistin. Onneksi suurin osa matkasta oli hyvin ajettavaa kovapohjaista tietä. Kemialliset lämmittimet tuntuivat toimivan ja kun ne 6 tunnin jälkeen otti pois kengistä, niin lämpenivät vielä lisää. Eli kestivät sen luvatun 6h.

https://www.strava.com/activities/792273636

----------


## Talisker

Pirkkahallissa pyöritteli aamusella n 40 kuskia.
Huomen aamulla taas mahdollisuus ajaa kaksi tuntia, klo 7 - 9.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## makton

Niin vain jostain ilmestyi naula takarenkaaseen, ulko-oven puoleisessa kurvissa, vaikka itse vielä kävin sen osan rataa läpi.

----------


## JuRi

Onko illalla tiedossa valolenkkiä?

----------


## Talisker

> Niin vain jostain ilmestyi naula takarenkaaseen, ulko-oven puoleisessa kurvissa, vaikka itse vielä kävin sen osan rataa läpi.



Tavallista likaisempi se rata on tänä syksynä ollut. Jo kaksi rengasrikkoa.
Aiemmin alle yksi/kausi.
Pyysin vahtimestareita harjaamaan sen koneella.
"Ei niitä kaikkia sieltä pois saa" oli kommentti. Taitaa jäädä harjaamatta.

----------


## plr

> Onko illalla tiedossa valolenkkiä?



Voisihan sitä ajaa pääkallokelilenkin, kunhan ajetaan varovasti. Esim. Koivistonkylä-Vuores-Hervanta-Kangasala-Tre. Kävely parkkipaikan halki oli aamulla kohtalaisen liukas suoritus ja jään päälle satoi äsken lunta. Eli: Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta lähdetään klo 18. Tänään ei ole odotettavissa keskinopeusennätyksiä. Nastat alle ja valot eteen ja taakse!

----------


## plr

Pääkallokelilenkki ajettiin kahdestaan JuRin kanssa. Nastat toimivat hyvin eikä isompia tilanteita sattunut. Muutamassa kohdassa oli pyörätiellä sellaisia kivoja sydämentykytyksiä nostavia esteitä: jalkapallon kokoisia jääpaloja laidasta laitaan ja hiekoitussepelistä tehty kymmenen senttiä korkea hyppyri. Paikoitellen oli kevyttä pakkaslunta sileällä jäällä ja tultiin todella varovasti. Hyvää liukkaan kelin harjoittelua tänään.

https://www.strava.com/activities/794401595

----------


## kki

Lähteekö huomenna kukaan lenkille?

----------


## JuRi

Huomenna lauantaina olisi vilpoinen mutta aurinkoinen sää. Eikös stratti olisi 10:00 Amurinhelmeltä. Jonkun lenkin taion minäkin, mutta nyt olisi reittisuunnitelmalle hyvin tilaa.

----------


## kki

Helmellä kympiltä

----------


## JuRi

Joudun sittenkin perumaan tämän päiväisen osallistumiseni - hyvää matkaa muille.

----------


## plr

Neljä ajajaa lähti tänään pakkaslenkille. Noin 60 km, kahvit ja leivokset Hakasella Pirkkalassa. Pakkasta oli viiden ja kahdeksan asteen välillä ja aurinkoisessa kelissä saatiin ajaa koko ajan. Kun ei ollut irtolunta, niin nastat toimivat hyvin.

Jos joskus tulee tekninen rikko hyvään paikkaan, niin tänään tuli. Ketjut katkesivat pikaliittimen kohdasta, kun pikaliitin hajosi. Se siis todella hajosi, eikä vain irronnut. No ei hätää, ainahan on pikaliitin mukana. .. paitsi, että ei ollutkaan. Suomen Urheilupyörän Nokian toimipiste oli 20 metrin päässä ja sieltä saatiin uusi pikaliitin ja korjaus lämpöisessä! Aivan pro-helppoa, kun mekaanikko korjasi pyörän.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/798430282

----------


## Vesilax

Olisiko kellään halukkuutta lähteä talviselle soratielenkille Vesilahdelle? Täällä riittää rauhallisia soratiepätkiä luonnon keskellä! Katselin, että sunnuntaina sää vaikuttaisi pikästä aikaa siltä että mieli tekee ulos viettämään laatuaikaa (ja kokeilemaan uusia talvikenkiä). Ajattelin ottaa hieman evästä reppuun ja pysähtyä yhdelle kodalle niitä nauttimaan. Itsellä alla maasturi nastakumeilla mutta cyclolla pärjännee ihan hyvin. Jos saan kavereita niin voitaisiin sovittaa pituus halujen mukaan vaikka 50-80km välille (jotain tämän kaltaista https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/957887224# ?). Nopeus olisi rauhallista, selkeesti alle 20. Jos yhtään kolahtaa niin pistäppä ajatuksia niin speksataan hieman lisää. Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 10.30 aikoihin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Olisiko kellään halukkuutta lähteä talviselle soratielenkille Vesilahdelle? Täällä riittää rauhallisia soratiepätkiä luonnon keskellä! Katselin, että sunnuntaina sää vaikuttaisi pikästä aikaa siltä että mieli tekee ulos viettämään laatuaikaa....Jos saan kavereita niin voitaisiin sovittaa pituus halujen mukaan vaikka 50-80km välille (jotain tämän kaltaista https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/957887224# ?). Nopeus olisi rauhallista, selkeesti alle 20. Jos yhtään kolahtaa niin pistäppä ajatuksia niin speksataan hieman lisää. Lähtö voisi olla esim. klo 10.30 aikoihin.



Joku toinen viikonloppu olisi hienoa koluta näitä uusia teitä! Tämä meni nyt Rööri-tunnelmissa. Jos / Kun Tampereelta / Pirkkalasta lähdetään saadaan satku helposti täyteen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vesilax

> Joku toinen viikonloppu olisi hienoa koluta näitä uusia teitä! Tämä meni nyt Rööri-tunnelmissa. Jos / Kun Tampereelta / Pirkkalasta lähdetään saadaan satku helposti täyteen.



Kiva, mukava olisi saada seuraa! Tänne vain huutelua kun tuntuu sää&aika sopivalta. 
Tuota Rööriä pohdin itsekin mutta herätysaika vaikutti kovin epämukavalta  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

> Tuota Rööriä pohdin itsekin mutta herätysaika vaikutti kovin epämukavalta



Hieman, kyllä. Herätys 4.30 ja kotona ennen klo 21. Koko päivä menee, mutta toisaalta se riittää. Suosittelen lämpimästi käyntiä, jos pitää rennoista pyöräilytapahtumista, joissa voi ajaa miten paljon haluaa ja silti ajaa koko ajan porukassa.

----------


## Vesilax

Noniin, tuli yksin kulutettua sorateitä. 65km, keskari mahtavat 16 eli nelisen tuntia se otti + pieni thermostauko Arajärven leirintäalueen rannan katoksessa. Pinnat oli olevinaan raskaita tai hyvin raskaita. Mutta todennäköisesti se on vaan tuo huono kunto ja rasvan määrä. Ei auta kuin jatkaa harjoituksia. Jälki: https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/1024329403





> Hieman, kyllä. Herätys 4.30 ja kotona ennen klo 21. Koko päivä menee, mutta toisaalta se riittää. Suosittelen lämpimästi käyntiä, jos pitää rennoista pyöräilytapahtumista, joissa voi ajaa miten paljon haluaa ja silti ajaa koko ajan porukassa.



Pitää ensi vuonna miettiä uudestaan kun tuntuu kansa tuosta pitävän. Ja herkkuja notkuvista tarjoiluista..  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain sääennuste näyttää hyvältä. 
Minnekäs mentäis ajelemaan PK-vauhtia muutamaksi tunniksi?

----------


## reikuu

> Sunnuntain sääennuste näyttää hyvältä. 
> Minnekäs mentäis ajelemaan PK-vauhtia muutamaksi tunniksi?



Klassikko Hopeatie?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Pinsiön pikkutiet voisi tosiaan olla hyvä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Pinsiön pikkutiet voisi tosiaan olla hyvä.



Kaikki käy. Jos kovasti tulee la lunta, marawintteristit voi olla vaikeuksissa pikkuteillä, jos ei ole ehditty kunnolla auramaan. Mutta joo, 3-5 tuntia peekoota olisi poikaa.

----------


## kki

Eikö huomenna lauantaina lenkkeillä ollenkaan?

----------


## plr

Huomenna näyttäisi olevan hyvä ajokeli. Voisi ajaa Amurin helmeltä klo 10 Kuokkalan Nesteelle jotakin reittiä. Rauhallinen vauhti.

----------


## kki

Käy kyllä...

----------


## izmo

https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...11&oe=587C91B5

Hopeetie on hyvä mutta Pinsiöntiellä jään päällä suolanen lumimössö :Irvistys:

----------


## plr

Suunnitelman mukaisesti ajoimme Lempäälään. Pyörätiet olivat vaihtelevassa kunnossa hyvästä surkeaan. Neljä oli mukana tänään tällä varsin kevyellä lenkillä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/831424387

----------


## Kommuutteri

Olisko se sitten niin, että lähdetään huomenna su klo 10 Amurin helmeltä länteen Hopeatielle ja noin 10.20 Winterin mutkan K-marketilta? Itse lähden Winteriin Pirkkalasta klo 9.55 Suupan alkolta. Ihmetellään sitten matkan varrella tarkemmin mitkä tiet valitaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Harmillisesti tänään meni pinna poikki eikä ole varapinnaa, joten huomisen ulkoajot jäävät väliin.

----------


## Talisker

Mennään noin: klo 10 Amurin helmeltä Pispalan harjun yli WMKM:lle ja siitä Lamminpään - Teivon kautta Hopeatielle.

----------


## Vepasso

> Mennään noin: klo 10 Amurin helmeltä Pispalan harjun yli WMKM:lle ja siitä Lamminpään - Teivon kautta Hopeatielle.



Tulen mukaan WMKM:ltä. Tuo on oikea reittivalinta. Tohlopin ja Ikurin kelvit ovat auraamatta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Näin mentiin tänään: https://www.strava.com/activities/832601474/overview 

Leppoisaa ajelua loistavalla reitillä, mitä nyt jossain Pinsiön suolasotkussa yksi rengas lipesi polanteessa ja tuloksena pieni kasa. Onneksi mentiin ylä- eikä alamäkeä.

Hieman rivakammat alku- ja loppusiirtymät lämmittivät sopivasti Pirkkalan/Nokian suuntalaisia. Erityiskiitos Ju$$ille loppuvedosta. Kahvit Ylöjärven Shellillä oli hyvät ja reissusuunnitelmat keskustelussa rohkaisevia...



Kunnioitimme myös Vepasson k-paikkaa asianmukaisin menoin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

> Kunnioitimme myös Vepasson k-paikkaa asianmukaisin menoin.



"Ken tuon paikan kusematta ohittaa, niin..."

Hopeatie oli hienossa kunnossa. Pinsiöntien ja Metsäkulmantien suolaus kyllä ihmetytti. Melkoista suola-lumi-puuroa oli molemmilla teillä 10-15cm.

----------


## josku

Hienosti menitte jonossa Mikkolantietä kohti Ylöjärveä. Meillä sai suht tuore ajokortin haltija pyöräilijöiden ohitusharjoituksia, kun oltiin matkalla Räikkään hiihtämään. 
Sanoin, että älä nyt vaan aja isän kavereiden päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## kki

Kai huomenna la lenkkeillään kun on luvattu komeeta keliäkin...?

----------


## Talisker

Kyllä vaan.
Lienee paikallaan nuotittaa erivauhtiset ryhmät koko reissulle,
kun viimesunnuntainen olis sopivaa kyytiä osalle vain alku- ja loppumatkan vauhtisiirtymillä.
Lähden siis kevyelle lenkille klo 10 Amurin helmeltä.
Löytyykö muita hissuttelunhaluisia? Selkeesti alle 20km/h ja kuorma siellä PK:n tasolla.
Nuotitetaan illemmalla, jos kevyt kiinnostaa.

----------


## terob

Pari maasturikuskia vois tulla hissutteleen parisuhdevauhtia. Reittiehdotusta kaipaillen.

----------


## reikuu

Joudun hissuttelemaan kotona flunssaa pois.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

> Löytyykö muita hissuttelunhaluisia? Selkeesti alle 20km/h ja kuorma siellä PK:n tasolla.
> Nuotitetaan illemmalla, jos kevyt kiinnostaa.



Löytyy kyllä. Olisko vaikka Pirkkalan suuntaan tällä kertaa? Panin merkille viime lauantain Pyhälenkillä, että Hakasella oli tarjolla laskiaspullia. Jos vaikka poikettais?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tämä viikonloppu menee omissa ja perhepiirin ajoissa, mutta ensi viikonloppuna, lauantaina 28.1. olisi mahtavaa käväistä taas Jyränvuorella, tähän tapaan https://www.strava.com/activities/509104673 .

Tiet lienevät erinomaisessa talvikunnossa, jos ennusteet yhtään pitävät kutinsa. Matkaa kertyisi vähän yli sata, Ellivuoren kahveilla. Vauhti pitäisi olla rauhallista mutta määrätietoista: ei ihan hissuttelua, mutta silti absolut valtaosin peekoota. Matkaan voisi sonnustautua vaikka 9.30 niin ei tule pimee niskaan.

Olisko lähtijöitä?

----------


## Talisker

> Pari maasturikuskia vois tulla hissutteleen parisuhdevauhtia. Reittiehdotusta kaipaillen.



Jos vaikka tähän tyyliin:https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/10928092
Klo 10 Amurin helmeltä Pispalan harjun yli WMKM:lle, josta n klo 10.20 kohti Anian rantatietä.
Myötäpäivään, niin voi tarvittaessa paremmin lyhennellä paluussa.
Sääennuste on hyvä: http://www.yr.no/place/Finland/Weste...r_by_hour.html

----------


## plr

Jyränvuori on edelleen käymättä. Saa nähdä ehtiikö viikon päästä mukaan.

----------


## ranttis

Samoin jyränvuori kiinnostaa kovasti mutta viikon päästä kyssäri ehtiikö. La ehkä mahdollista ja su ei.

----------


## plr

Olipa hieno cyclolenkki tänään. Aurinko lämmitti paikoin niin, että saa kohta kaivaa maantiepyörää esiin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## terob

Porukalla kuvarastia hakemassa. Myöhästyttiin - liian pitkä lenkki.

Vanha


Uusi

----------


## Kommuutteri

Keli näyttää Jyränvuoren valloittamiseksi jokseenkin täydelliseltä 

Lähdetään lauantaina siten, että kokoonnutaan Pitkäniemen kulmalle (Sarpatintien ja Keskiportin rs eli Rajasalmen sillalta tulevan tien risteys) klo 10. 

Tulehan mukaan! Kahvit Ellivuoressa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Jyränvuoren reissu kiinnostaa, mutta omien aikataulurajoitteiden takia taitaa jäädä väliin.  :Irvistys:  Tuolla menee kuitenkin vähintään 5+ tuntia.

----------


## Talisker

Jyränvuori on Timopapalle turhan kova talvella.

Ajan kevyemmän hissuttelulenkin viime lauantain malliin.
Startin voisi sillekin ottaa jo vähän varhemmin, ettei ehdi liikaa lämmetä alkuiltapäiväksi.
9.15 Amurin helmeltä, suuntana vaihteeksi taas Pinsiön pikkutiet.
Aallollekin ehditää kahville ajoissa  :Hymy:  .

Sunnuntainkin sää näyttää ajosäältä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Jyränvuoren tarkistettu reitti, 102 km Pirkkalasta. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/14321967


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Mukana valloituksessa ollaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Vepasso

> Jyränvuori on Timopapalle turhan kova talvella.
> 
> Ajan kevyemmän hissuttelulenkin viime lauantain malliin.
> Startin voisi sillekin ottaa jo vähän varhemmin, ettei ehdi liikaa lämmetä alkuiltapäiväksi.
> 9.15 Amurin helmeltä, suuntana vaihteeksi taas Pinsiön pikkutiet.
> Aallollekin ehditää kahville ajoissa  .
> 
> Sunnuntainkin sää näyttää ajosäältä.



Pappalenkki on aina paikallaan! Olette  WMKM:lla about 9.35, arvelen? Tulen sieltä mukaan.

Tohlopinjärven luisteluradan avajaiset on huomenna klo 10 -13. Ties vaikka päätettäis lenkki tuonne.

https://www.facebook.com/events/396530457367335/

----------


## Talisker

Edit: piirtelin lyhyehkön reitin, meno Hopeatien, paluu Nokian kautta:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/10741839
*Vaakkolammin pohjoisrannalla* n klo 9.35. (Ei WMKM:lla.)

Edit2: kirjoiteltiin Vepasson kanssa samoihin aikoihin...
Joo, Tohlopinjärvelle voidaan hyvin osuttaa loppukahvit.
Siellä on taatusti muitakin  :Hymy:  .





> Jyränvuori on Timopapalle turhan kova talvella.
> 
> Ajan kevyemmän hissuttelulenkin viime lauantain malliin.
> Startin voisi sillekin ottaa jo vähän varhemmin, ettei ehdi liikaa lämmetä alkuiltapäiväksi.
> 9.15 Amurin helmeltä, suuntana vaihteeksi taas Pinsiön pikkutiet.
> Aallollekin ehditää kahville ajoissa  .
> 
> Sunnuntainkin sää näyttää ajosäältä.

----------


## terob

Siispä Helmelle 9.15

----------


## Esa S

Kun en ole vielä pappa,  niin koitan sinnitellä Jyrävuoren retken jarrumiehenä. Pitkäniemessä tavataan.

----------


## Ju$$i

Kohteessa...

----------


## izmo

> Kohteessa...



ei oo mitään myötätuulta paluumatkalla

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Kohteessa...



Kohteeseen päästiin neljän miehen voimin, yhden hukattua traagisesti viimeisen risteyksen. Tuhnuisessa säässä pehmeähkö loppunousu vaati vähän jerkkua ja sykkeen nostoa, ainakin cyclokuskeilta. Ellivuori ilahdutti loistavilla graavilohipurilaisilla ja santsikahveilla.

Paluumatka sujui MYÖTÄTUULEN avustamana upeassa säässä. Mäkinen reitti oli myötäisessäkin odotetun työläs, lienee parasta mäkireeniä näillä kulmilla. Loppumatka himmailtiin kevyesti palautellen, mistä huolimatta saatiin aikaan yksi kevyt lipeäminen ja viime metreillä vielä tekninen vaihtajankorvakkeen petettyä. 



Kiitos loistavasta ajopäivästä! Tässä on talviklassikon aineksia.

https://www.strava.com/activities/84...S&v=1485612678



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Kohteeseen päästiin neljän miehen voimin, yhden hukattua traagisesti viimeisen risteyksen...



Oottekste taas hukanneet Esa S:n!
---
Huomisesta juteltiin hissuttelulenkin lopulla. https://www.strava.com/activities/846814490
Löytyiskös taas oikein kevyelle lenkille seuraa klo 9.15 startilla Amurin helmeltä?
Pirkkalan pikkutiet voisi olla kuivat ja puhtaat. Vaikka liki ees taas.

----------


## josku

> Löytyiskös taas oikein kevyelle lenkille seuraa klo 9.15 startilla Amurin helmeltä?
> Pirkkalan pikkutiet voisi olla kuivat ja puhtaat. Vaikka liki ees taas.



WMKM:n kautta tulossa? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> WMKM:n kautta tulossa?



Näin voidaan sopia, että siinä ollaan klo 9.35 mennessä.

----------


## josku

Koitan kömpiä paikalle! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raimo R

Olisiko huomenna innokkaita vähän pidemmälle lenkille lähtijöitä?
Tällaista ajattelin: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18775597
Omia eväitä mukaan ja pari mahdollista taukopaikkaa.

PS. Lyhyempää seikkailua olisi tarjolla Näsijärven jääpyöräretkellä.

----------


## Talisker

Huomisen sääennuste ei ole kovinkaan houkutteleva pitkälle tielenkille.
Taidanpa mennä Nässyn jäälle pyöräilemään
Sunnuntaiksi ennustetaan sateetonta ja pikkupakkasta.
Silloin sitten taas pikkuteille?

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lauantai menee nyt sukuloidessa, mutta sunnuntaina olisi taas kevyen lenkin aika, vaikka Pirkkalan pikkuteillä...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Raimo R

Jätän tuon pidemmän lenkin myöhempään ajankohtaan ja ajan tänään jotain lyhyempää.

----------


## kki

Sunnuntaina mukana myös

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajeltaisko sitten huomenna Pirkkalassa? Voisin tulla Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalle keskustasta tulevia vastaan noin 10.30-40


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Nyt keskustassa vielä sataa vettä, mutta aamuyöstä pitäisi pakastua.
Startataan klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, klo 10.25 WMVT:lta kohti Anian rantatietä.
Keskari ei taaskaan yli 20km/h eli joillekin liiankin kevyesti .

----------


## kki

Ollaan Toivon kanssa lähössä Pinsiön suuntaan klo 10 wmkm:ltä. Keskari "20-20+". Saa liittyä porukkaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-T530 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Ollaan Toivon kanssa lähössä Pinsiön suuntaan klo 10 wmkm:ltä. Keskari "20-20+". Saa liittyä porukkaan.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T530 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuun sitten sinne.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Avk

> Ollaan Toivon kanssa lähössä Pinsiön suuntaan klo 10 wmkm:ltä. Keskari "20-20+". Saa liittyä porukkaan.



Minäkin ilmaannun paikalle.

----------


## Vepasso

> Nyt keskustassa vielä sataa vettä, mutta aamuyöstä pitäisi pakastua.
> Startataan klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, klo 10.25 WMVT:lta kohti Anian rantatietä.
> Keskari ei taaskaan yli 20km/h eli joillekin liiankin kevyesti .



Tulen tähän 10.25 lähtöön WMKM (K-Market nykyisin :-)) mukaan

----------


## Kommuutteri

Näin mentiin Kain ja Toivon porukassa tänään https://www.strava.com/activities/855788363. Ave lopulta 22. Kohtuullisen reippaalla asenteella siis suhattiin ja erinomaisissa olosuhteissakin, kunhan kaupunkialueelta päästiin. Nuoret veti hienosti vastatuuleen ja me Antin kanssa mukavat 0-100 mäkikirit Pinsiön kaupalta. Muuten ei irroteltu. Hieno lenkki, hyvä kyyti! Ei voi kun kiittää.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lanse

> Hieno lenkki, hyvä kyyti! Ei voi kun kiittää.



Jes, kiitos samoin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Raimo R

Rauhallisempi lenkki suuntasi 8 kanuunan voimin Pirkkalan ja Pyhäjärven teille ja vähän poluillekin.
Kahvipaussia pidettiin Pirkkalan Teboililla.



Pyhäjärven rannalta bongattiin uusi kanuunakin!


Minulla oli pientä teknistä haastetta kun Reipissä oikea poljin putosi jäälle. Lukitusmutterin lukite oli pettänyt ja laakeripallot jäivät enimmäkseen jäälle. Loppumatkan sitkuttelin kuitenkin porukan mukana. Polkimet olivat vain vähän yli 100000 km ajetut ja nyt jo pettivät, vaikka juuri vuosi sitten syksyllä ne huolsin...

----------


## kki

> Näin mentiin Kain ja Toivon porukassa tänään https://www.strava.com/activities/855788363. Ave lopulta 22. Kohtuullisen reippaalla asenteella siis suhattiin ja erinomaisissa olosuhteissakin, kunhan kaupunkialueelta päästiin. Nuoret veti hienosti vastatuuleen ja me Antin kanssa mukavat 0-100 mäkirit Pinsiön kaupalta. Hieno lenkki, hyvä kyyti! Ei voi kun kiittää.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Kiitos vaan kaikille, oli hyvä lenkki! ☺

----------


## JuRi

Komean näköistä menoa Pyhäjärvellä! Yritin sauvakädessä vilkuttaa kun tulitte vastaan.

----------


## izmo

> Komean näköistä menoa Pyhäjärvellä! Yritin sauvakädessä vilkuttaa kun tulitte vastaan.



käy kuin ennen vanhaan kun autosta morjestettiin niin pyöräporukka vastas keski sormella :No huh!:

----------


## Talisker

> käy kuin ennen vanhaan kun autosta morjestettiin niin pyöräporukka vastas keski sormella



Höpöhöpöhöpöhö....

----------


## JuRi

Taisi Taliskeri kuitenkin huomata, enkä huomannut sormien järjestystä tumppujen sisältä. Piti kuitenkin keskittyä etten tippunut vaimon kyydistä. Eli sauvan heilutuksesta huolimatta positiivinen kokemus - heilutan kavereille vastakin :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Pyrin morjestamaan aina kaikkia, jotka näyttävät vastaanottavaisilta.
"Niin metsä vastaa..."

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eli minne päin täällä itä-puolella kannattaa lahteä ajelemaan, jos haluaa vältellä isommat rekat ja muut autoruuhkat? Mittaa jotain 50-100 km väliin.



Taas on herätty horroksesta. Eli Kaarina Maununtyttären tie on bongattu, mutta kuinkas tuo itäsuunta? Kartan perusteella olisi nättiä järvimaisemaa tarjolla.

Eli saako tuosta Sahalahden (325) tiestä tehtyä mitään mukavaa lenkkiä?

----------


## ranttis

> Taas on herätty horroksesta. Eli Kaarina Maununtyttären tie on bongattu, mutta kuinkas tuo itäsuunta? Kartan perusteella olisi nättiä järvimaisemaa tarjolla.
> 
> Eli saako tuosta Sahalahden (325) tiestä tehtyä mitään mukavaa lenkkiä?



Juu, Sahalahti - Sappeentie - Pälkäne lenkistä tullee satasen tuntumaan riippuen mistäpäin Itä-Tamperetta startti on. Vanhaa Pälkäneen tietä ajaessa ei joudu kuin Kaivannon kanavan kohdalla Lahden tielle (12).
Sahalahti - Kuhmalahti - Luopioinen - Pälkäne on hieman pidempi. 
Sahalahti - Kuhmalahti - Orivesi - 58 tietä Kangasalle on kiva etenkin Rönnin lavan tienoilla.

Teiskon suunnassa Viitapohjan lenkura on hieno ja lyhyempi joskin asfaltti ei priimaa ja siirtymää joutuu ajaan riippuen toki startti paikasta.
Kaarina Maununtyttärentien kautta voi Roineen kiertää Pälkäneelle.

----------


## kki

Jaahas kuinka lauantaina ajellaan? Pakkanen kaiketi vähän huomiselle hellittää

----------


## Talisker

Kympiltä on vielä 10 astetta pakkasta. Pitäis mennä suojaisia reittejä ja hiljaa.
Jotenkin näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/10165211
Startti Laukontorilta klo 10, Vaakkolammilla n klo 10.30.
Kaffeet Sorvantien Shellillä.

----------


## Ju$$i

Timo; otatko ne akkupohjalliset mukaan, jos ne sinulla vielä on? Tulen Vaakkolammen rantaan vastaan 10:30. Jatkan siitä sitten omiani pusikkoon, ellette lähde mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Ovat tallessa. Tuon mukanani.

----------


## Talisker

Neljän kanuunan porukalla kierrettiin tämmöinen lenkki: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1568033915
Parasta lenkissä oli kaikki  :Hymy: . Laskiaispullakin.
Ai niin, oli yksi pettymyskin: Sorvantien Shellillä oli uudet pöydät ja tuolit  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## plr

Tiet ja polut ovat nyt erinomaisessa kunnossa. Huomenna voisi myös ajaa. Ehdotan kevyttä menoa Amurin helmi klo 10 - Koilliskeskus CM:n tolppa klo 10.30 - Kangasala - Savontie - Lempäälä kahvit Kuokkalan Nesteellä - Tampere. Tuosta tulee ehkä 70 km riippuen miten tulee Lempäälästä.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18953310

----------


## Talisker

Hyvältä näyttää plr:n reitti niin kuin aina.
En ehdi mukaan, kun menemme taidetta katsomaan Heinolaan.

----------


## plr

Kävimme liki suunnitelman mukaisesti Lempäälässä pyörähtämässä neljän ajajan porukalla. Keli oli mitä parhain pikkupakkanen ja tiet ovat loistavassa ajokunnossa. Tilanne saattaa muuttua huomenna Föhn-tuulessa aavistuksen heikommaksi.

https://www.strava.com/activities/863718084

----------


## Talisker

Mennäänkös huomenna varhain, ettei ehdi kovin lämmetä?
Klo 9 Amurin helmeltä, klo 9.20 WMKM:lta Anian rantatielle ja jonnekin.
Voi olla liukasta...

----------


## plr

Tiedän vasta aamulla pääsenkö lähtemään. Pihalla on nyt ja todennäköisesti aamulla todella liukasta.

----------


## Esa S

Anian rantatie on varmaankin kutakuinkin paljasta asvalttia, pikkutiet enimmäkseen valkoisen lumen peitossa, toki paikoin jäisiä.
Jäällekin voisi mennä ajamaan yhden saaren ympäri, puolivirallista jäätietä pitkin.
Voisin tulla kyytiin Rajasalmen paikkeilta, jos reitti suuntautuu tänne.

----------


## josku

Käykää katsomassa jäällä niitä merikotkia! Itse vietän hengen kulttuurin päivää. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Mukana ehkä

----------


## plr

Tulen WMKM:ltä mukaan.

----------


## kki

Mä tuun kans wmkm:lle

----------


## plr

Tällainen kierros tänään: https://www.strava.com/activities/870584400

Aamulehti lupaa huomiseksi 5 senttiä lunta ja räntää. Ajokeli?

----------


## Vepasso

Hyvä lenkki oli tänään. Kiitokset vetäjille.
Reilu 4 tunnin rypistys painaa jaloissa niin että huominen lenkki jää väliin :-)

----------


## Kommuutteri

Viikonloppuna hyvä sää, mutta pikkutiet lienevät muussina. Olisiko maantiehenkinen nastalenkki lauantaina mitään? Joko Säijän /Pirkkalan suunnalla pyörien tai siitä edelleen Valkeakoskelle suunnaten. Vauhtia 20-21 niin ei tule kylmä kelin ollessa hyvä. Klo 10 winterin K-Market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Olen ollut flunssassa koko viikon, eikä se tunne menevän pois millään.
Ajot jää siis minulta väliin.

----------


## plr

Samoin hirveässä flunssassa on mennyt koko viikko. Laskin, että virus on saatu Talvi-TdT:n aikaan. Ei pääse vielä ainakaan viikkoon pyörän selkään.

----------


## Talisker

Pitäiskös perustaa vertaistukiryhmä. Tää tauti on kurja: kipee yskä, pieni nuha ja kuume, koko kroppaa särkee.

----------


## plr

Taitaa olla sama virus kyseessä, ainakin oireiden perusteella. Harmi, ettei pääse huomenna ajamaan.

----------


## Esa S

Toipumisia. Säästyin taudilta, vaikka samassa porukassa ajeltiin, joten voisin huomenna lähteä ajelemaan. Varmaan ainakin asvalttitiet on ajokunnossa, joten kannatetaan Anian rantatietä ja ehkä Valkeakoskella käyntiä. Voisin tulla taas kyytiin Rajasalmen paikkeilta.

----------


## Raimo R

Voisin kanssa liittyä joukkoon Rajasalmen tietämillä (tai jos intoudun lähtemään aikaisemmin, voisin ajaa WMKM:llekin...).

----------


## Kommuutteri

5 miehellä ajeltiin Kuokkalan Nesteelle ja siitä eteenpäin Viialan ja Koskenkylän kieppi 4 pekkaan. Tuli ainakin Pirkkalasta lähteneille kiva leppoisa satku täyteen - muutamalla kiihkeällä kylttikirillä maustettuna. https://www.strava.com/activities/887121623 

No joo, keveystunne vähän vaihteli päivän kunnon ja pohjien mukaan. Ja talvisatku on sentään aina talvisatku, vaikka tänään auringon paistaessa ja tuulen ollessa myötäinen oltiin jo lähes kesän ja maantieajon tunnelmissa. Joka tapauksessa hyvä meininki ja sairaan hyvät pullat Viialan kotileipomossa!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ja löydettiin me Kuokkalasta yksi 100-vuotias kanuunakin hetken seuraksi. Se satavuotias tuossa takana.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tässä kun ensimmäisen kerran kuuteen päivään kävin ulkona pyörähtämässä, niin aika paljon oli lumi vähentynyt teiltä. Missä kunnossa oli Säijä eilen? Oliko paljon lunta, jäätä, kuivaa asfalttia? Päästäänkö ensimmäiselle maantielenkille ennen maaliskuun puoliväliä?

----------


## E.T.

> Tässä kun ensimmäisen kerran kuuteen päivään kävin ulkona pyörähtämässä, niin aika paljon oli lumi vähentynyt teiltä. Missä kunnossa oli Säijä eilen? Oliko paljon lunta, jäätä, kuivaa asfalttia? Päästäänkö ensimmäiselle maantielenkille ennen maaliskuun puoliväliä?



Tänään oli niin hieno ilma että oli pitkästä aikaa ihan pakko vääntäytyä sohvalta lenkille Roinetta selättämään. Tie Kangasalta Valkeakoskelle on aivan jäätön ja siten maantiepyörällä ajettavissa. (huom)

Liekö norovirus niittänyt väkeä kun itäinen jaosto oli kutistunut kahteen cycloilijaan. Muutenkin keli huomioon ottaen väkeä oli huolestuttavan vähän liikkeellä. Sentään Raimo R ja muutama maastopyöräilijä
bongattiin. Kahdessa pyörässä 1016 iloisesti surraavaa nastaa tarvittiin vielä mm. Äimäläntiellä.

Mallas ei taaskaan pettänyt. Aivan kuin herkullinen täytetty ruisleipä olisi saanut entistä enemmän täytettä.
Tässä on kyllä lyömätön pari, Mallas ja Roine  :Vink:  

Vuoden eka satku rikki, ave sunnuntaispekseihin sopiva gps 24,3, pinnasta 25,0. Mistähän noinkin iso ero johtuu?Liekö eilisissä ranskalaisissa ollut liian vähän suolaa kun lopussa pikkasen reisi kramppasi. Enivei kiva lenkki ja päivä, Kiitos ja anteeksi.

----------


## Esa S

Kyllähän säijä enimmäkseen sula jo oli, mutta muutamia jäisiä kohtia vielä. Penkkoja kun ei ole, niin nuokin jäät sulaa aika nopeasti. Viikolla voi tulla vähän lunta, mutta on se mahdollisuuksien rajoissa, että ensi sunnuntaina voisi maantiepyörällä tuolla päästä.

----------


## plr

Tämähän kuulostaa hyvältä. E.T.: Joo liian vähän syöty ranskalaisia, jos jalat kramppaa.  :Vink:

----------


## E.T.

> Tämähän kuulostaa hyvältä. E.T.: Joo liian vähän syöty ranskalaisia, jos jalat kramppaa.



Eikös se suolan saanti ole tärkeätä?  :Leveä hymy:  Tuokin voi vähän vaikuttaa kun unohdin juomat ja energiapatukat kotiin.  :Hymy: 
750 gramman pussista Mummon ranskalaisia saa muuten paljon energiaa.... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Tässä kun ensimmäisen kerran kuuteen päivään kävin ulkona pyörähtämässä, niin aika paljon oli lumi vähentynyt teiltä. Missä kunnossa oli Säijä eilen? Oliko paljon lunta, jäätä, kuivaa asfalttia? Päästäänkö ensimmäiselle maantielenkille ennen maaliskuun puoliväliä?



Tämään olisi ollut aivan mainio ajaa maantiepyörällä. Säijän pitkä lenkki    totaalikuiva, samoin Sorkkalantie. Säijärventiellä jotain lumipaikkaa jäljellä lentoaseman suunnalla, mutta vain yhdessä-kahdessa paikkaa. Tiet varsin puhtaat, kelvit tietysti ei. Eli jos ei tule taivaalta kuraa eikä mustaa jäätä ilmaannu niin sinne vaan.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

Vähän tuli välillä lunta, mutta lienee huomiseksi sulanut asvalttiteiltä. Pikkutiet arvaamattomassa kunnossa,  tai sen verran tiedän, että Hahmontie oli mahdottomassa kunnossa eilen, piti kääntyä takaisin ensimmäisen kaatumisen jälkeen.
Otetaanko startti huomenna klo 11 Rajasalmen kahvilalta, Säijän suuntaan ja ehkä Vesilahdellekin asti? Periaatteessa voi olla maantiepyöräkeli, mutta lähden varmaankin vielä syklolla.

----------


## plr

Parantelen vielä viikonlopun tätä flunssan loppua ennen kuin kosken pyörään. Näin se näyttää olevan, että hoidettuna flunssa kestää kaksi viikkoa ja hoitamattomana 14 vuorokautta. Ensi viikolla sitten.

Olen nyt sattuneesta syystä suunnitellut muutaman noin satasen kesäcycloreitin. Kunhan tiet kuivuvat, niin päästään kokeilemaan.

----------


## reikuu

> Vähän tuli välillä lunta, mutta lienee huomiseksi sulanut asvalttiteiltä. Pikkutiet arvaamattomassa kunnossa,  tai sen verran tiedän, että Hahmontie oli mahdottomassa kunnossa eilen, piti kääntyä takaisin ensimmäisen kaatumisen jälkeen.
> Otetaanko startti huomenna klo 11 Rajasalmen kahvilalta, Säijän suuntaan ja ehkä Vesilahdellekin asti? Periaatteessa voi olla maantiepyöräkeli, mutta lähden varmaankin vielä syklolla.



Otan puolestani sarjassa pöhköpyöräilyä huomenna neljän tunnin spinningin kun tarjolla on.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

Siis tällaista keliä huomenna:

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huominen menee gyldyyriharrasteissa, mutta su ajattelin kokeilla Säijässä maantiepyörää. Joku muu kanssa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Totta plr turiset tuosta flunssan kestosta...

Vedin tänään Rynkebyn ryhmälle spinningin, eikä vielä tunnu pahalta.
Silti: huomenna ajelen kevyesti vain Pyhälenkin höystettynä Hakasen pullakahveilla.
Strartti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, vastapäivään rantoja pitkin, jos ei ole liukasta.
Vaakkolammin seutuvilla n klo 10.30.

----------


## Esa S

Sunnuntaina on aika varmuudella maantiepyöräkelit, eli kait silloinkin ajetaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Sunnuntaina on aika varmuudella maantiepyöräkelit, eli kait silloinkin ajetaan.



No, jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu, niin lähdetään sitten sunnuntaina Pirkkalan Vanhalta Kirkolta 10.15. Pari kieppiä Säijää, fiiliksen mukaan välillä kahville Kuokkalaan tai sitten ei.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

> Totta plr turiset tuosta flunssan kestosta...
> 
> Vedin tänään Rynkebyn ryhmälle spinningin, eikä vielä tunnu pahalta.
> Silti: huomenna ajelen kevyesti vain Pyhälenkin höystettynä Hakasen pullakahveilla.
> Strartti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, vastapäivään rantoja pitkin, jos ei ole liukasta.
> Vaakkolammin seutuvilla n klo 10.30.



Tähän mukaan Vaakkolammilta. Jos vaikka tulis syklolla vaihteeks

----------


## plr

Keuhkoputket ovat vielä täynnä limaa ja nenä vuotaa, joten minun ei vielä kannata lähteä lenkille. Nenää niistäessä lisäksi lentää sen verran aerosolisoitunutta (onko tämä sana?) moskaa, että kai siinä on vielä myös pieni riski tartuttaa muita, vaikka vanhan nyrkkisäännön mukaan vanha flunssa ei tartukaan.

----------


## Esa S

> No, jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu, niin lähdetään sitten sunnuntaina Pirkkalan Vanhalta Kirkolta 10.15. Pari kieppiä Säijää, fiiliksen mukaan välillä kahville Kuokkalaan tai sitten ei.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Vähän turhan aikaista, mutta hätäisimmät voi tietysti käydä liukastelemassa kierroksen pakkasessa aamutuimaan, ja sovitaan toinen lähtöaika n. 1.5 tuntia myöhemmäksi.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Vähän turhan aikaista, mutta hätäisimmät voi tietysti käydä liukastelemassa kierroksen pakkasessa aamutuimaan, ja sovitaan toinen lähtöaika n. 1.5 tuntia myöhemmäksi.



Puheet mantielenkistä Säijässä ovat vahvasti liioiteltuja. Ajelin siellä tänään iltapäivällä ja teillä on melko talvista. Rantatiellä paikkapaikoin sohjoa, toki pääosin sulaa ja kuivaakin. Säijärventiellä ihan talvitietä paikkapaikoin. Ei semmoista, että huomenna menisin vielä maantiepyörällä tuolla, Odotellaan nyt muutama päivä, ehkä viikkokin. 

Huomenna kuitenkin ajatus cycloilla nastarenkain maantiehenkisesti siellä päin pari tuntia. Klo 10.15 vanhalla kirkolla pitstoppi.

----------


## ranttis

> Huomenna kuitenkin ajatus cycloilla nastarenkain maantiehenkisesti siellä päin pari tuntia. Klo 10.15 vanhalla kirkolla pitstoppi.



Onks tää kirkko Anian rantatien ja Pappilantien risteyksen tienoilla? Pahoittelut mutta haluan varmistaa googlen tulokset jottei tulisi hukkareissua.

----------


## Esa S

Tänään käytiin Koskenkylässä kaffeella, ja katseltiin kanssa sillä silmällä reittiä, että olisiko se huomenna maantiepyöräkunnossa.
Iltapäivällä se voisi olla, mutta aamupäivällä ei vielä. Toisaalta iltapäivällä aurinko menee pilveen, joten ehkä tuo maantiepyöräkauden avaus saa odottaa vielä vähän, joten tulen kanssa sykloilemaan aamupäivästä aurinkoiseen keliin, ainakin näillä näkymin.

----------


## Esa S

> Onks tää kirkko Anian rantatien ja Pappilantien risteyksen tienoilla? Pahoittelut mutta haluan varmistaa googlen tulokset jottei tulisi hukkareissua.



Juu on.

----------


## lanse

Hieno auringonpaiste! Messissä maastopyörällä klo 10:15. Myös Team Locator päällä tunnuksilla KaupinKanuunat / KaupinKaanuunat

----------


## Vepasso

Lähden klo 11 Winterinmutkan K-marketilta "syklonastalenkille" Kuokkalan nesteelle ja takas.
Reilu 3h tuohon menee. Rauhallinen vauhti.

----------


## reikuu

> Lähden klo 11 Winterinmutkan K-marketilta "syklonastalenkille" Kuokkalan nesteelle ja takas.
> Reilu 3h tuohon menee. Rauhallinen vauhti.



Mukaan Pirkkalan Rttylänmäeltä. Olisiko n. 11.30?

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vepasso

> Mukaan Pirkkalan Rttylänmäeltä. Olisiko n. 11.30?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juu, ollaan noin puolen aikaan siinä.

----------


## Pande

Mukaan Mustavuoren ristiltä.

----------


## reikuu

Laitan Team Locatorin lähtiessä päälle.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

Pirkkalan Vanhan Kirkon ryhmä lenkkeili 4 miehellä ja speksin mukaan maantiehenkisesti (ave 26,4) vaikka Lanse puoleen väliin olikin maasturilla mukana. Oikeaan osunut oli nastoitettu kalustovalinta. Navakkaan sivuuleen mentiin komeassa viuhkassa kaistan leveydeltä kuten myös näytti asettuneen vastaan tullut Vepasson ryhmä. Läpyt sille! 

Käytiin Vaihmalan hovissa kahvilla. Paikkaa voi suositella paitsi miljöön tasokkuuden myös ilmaisen santsikupin vuoksi. https://www.strava.com/activities/897021583


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

Läpyt myös Kommuutterille! 
Neljä meitäkin lähti Kuokkalan lenkille. Navakka sivutuuli tosiaan kiusasi, mutta muuten kelihän oli mukavan keväinen.
Meidän keskari taisi palatessa Pirkkalassa olla 23:n kieppeillä. Olipa hyvä etten lähtenyt teidän kyytiin vaan huutelin rauhallisemman lenkin kokoon :-)

----------


## E.T.

Itäinen jaosto pintakaasutteli nastat ropisten kolmeen pekkaan Roineen ympäri tällä kertaa myötäpäivään. Vasta- ja sivutuulta oli ihan omiksi tarpeiksi,
mutta ei se häirinnyt auringonpaisteen nostattamaa tunnelmaa. Mallaksen rotisseurtason messevät eväät olivat taas kuluneesti sanottuna viedä kielen mennessään. Äimäläntie vaikutti pehmeältä, joten se jätettiin tällä kertaa väliin. 
Puheenaiheet vaihtelivat EU:n hajoamiskehityksestä Ranskan viininviljelysmaan hintoihin. Mukava pk-lenkki mukavilla höpinöillä, ave 24,3. Kiitokset lenkistä ja seurasta!  :Hymy:

----------


## ranttis

Kiitokset Kommuutterille ja kumppaneille hyvästä lenkistä ja tuo Vaihmalan hovi on kyllä loistava vaihtoehto Kuokkalan Nesteelle jos ne muutamat extra mailit ei oo ongelma. Sain siirtymineen satkun juuri täyteen ja meinas energiat loppua ennen kotia mutta perille pääsin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Torstaina lienee hieno keli maantiepyöräillä. Lähden vetämään muutamat vedot iltapäivästä Säijään ja olisi kiva verrytellä porukalla siihen päälle joku lenkki. Vanhalla Kirkolla pitstop voisi olla vaikka 16.30. Pari tuntia jäisi siitä ajoaikaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Yritän ehtiä mukaan torstaina. Kahden viikon pyöräilytauon seurauksena vauhti on varmasti hukassa.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajattelin tosiaan tyhjentää enimmät energiat 1530 lähtien muutamaan about Ftp-tehoisen vetoon, joten ainakin mulle leppoisa meno maistuu 1630. Jos joku haluaa mukaan veteleen, niin Kirkolla 1530.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Kävin tänään ajelemassa maantiepyörällä Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä Saarenmaantien ja Kaarina Maununtyttärentien kautta Valkeakoskelle. Jouduin lähtemään jo 10:30 aikataulujen takia. Reitti oli hyvin ajettavissa ajorataa pitkin maantiepyörällä. Kaukajärven kohdalla muutamassa kohdassa käytin kelviä kuten Mäkkäriltä pari kilsaa kotiin mutta muuten ajoin ajorataa jotta renkaat pysyy ehjänä. Mäkkäriltä Saarenmaantien alkuun kelvi on kyllä sula ja joku lakaisin kone osalla matkasta on käynyt mutta onhan sitä sepeliä muutama tonni siellä. Saarenmaantien kelvillä on monia loskaisia ja jopa jäisiä kohtia. Seillä en ajanut ollenkaan. Ajorata on loskasta ja jäästä vapaa. Tuohon aikaan oli menomatkalla vettä tai vähintään kosteutta koko matkalla eilisten sateiden jäljiltä eli keli oli kuten kesällä rankemman sateen jälkeen. Paluumatkalla alkoi sitten oleen kuivempaakin pätkää ja etenkin aukeat olivat jo kuivia.
Sääennusteiden valossa ainakin huomenna tuolla luulisi olevan loistokeli polkea mutta itse en ehtine.
Muinakin päivinä siellä päässee ajamaan ainakin iltapäivästä kun ei ole pakkasta.

----------


## malinuaa

Tulen myös huomenna kirkolle 15:30 vetelemään.

----------


## Jtalin

Mikäli huomisen ennusteet toteutuvat niin kirkolle myös klo 15:30!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sopisi hyvin ajaa porukalla. Mulla suunnitelma ajaa 4-6 kertaa 5 min vedot. Siinähän voisi kattoa sitten kuka vetää, jotta saa mieluisan kuorman :-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Melkein arvaan kuka tuosta porukasta tekee vetotyöt.  :Hymy:  Tähtään itse 16.30:een kirkolle ja leppoisaan pyörittelyyn.

----------


## plr

Jos katsoin oikein, niin kymmenen ajajaa oli mukana Kommuutterin lenkin kevyemmällä osalla. Kivaa oli taas puolen vuoden tauon jälkeen rullailla asfaltilla. Tästä se lähtee taas.  :Hymy:

----------


## Raimo R

10 meitä taisi olla yhteensä lähtöpaikalla klo 16:3x kun kuuman ryhmän nelikko saapui. Yhdeksän henkeä jatkoi kevyemmin Nurmen risteykseen ja siitä Pirkkalantietä ja Sorkkalantietä takaisin vanhalle kirkolle.
Minulla tuli n. 51 km siirtymineen. Kevättä ilmassa!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Kuuma ryhmä nautti täysin rinnoin kevään huumasta ja malinuaan tarjoamasta vetovoimasta. Me muut koitettiin roikkua kuka mitenkin ja vedettiin yksi (1) veto puoliksi... Näinkin kuorma tuli täyteen ja jalat tyhjiksi. Tätä lisää!

EDIT: plr kyseli kuinka kuumasti varhaisemmassa ryhmässä oikein mentiin. Tieto parkkiksella oli vähän ylimalkaista, mutta nyt kun katselin niin aika haipakkaahan tuo kyyti oli: koko lenkin ave 34.1 veto 1 (rantatien nousu): 29.3, 2: 41.5, 3: 45.9, 4: 36.8,  5: NA,  6: 38.1 . Välit mentiin palautellen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ihan hyvävauhtisia vetoja ensilenkillä.  :Hymy:  Kakkoskierroksen keskari oli noin 27.

----------


## JohannesP

Hyvältä näyttää. Jos sitä ensi viikolla lähtisi itse kiertämään lenkkiä. 

Millainen oli muuten tien kunto, oliko jäätä/soraa/pahoja routavaurioita matkan varrella?

----------


## malinuaa

> Kuuma ryhmä nautti täysin rinnoin kevään huumasta ja malinuaan tarjoamasta vetovoimasta. Me muut koitettiin roikkua kuka mitenkin ja vedettiin yksi (1) veto puoliksi... Näinkin kuorma tuli täyteen ja jalat tyhjiksi. Tätä lisää!
> 
> EDIT: plr kyseli kuinka kuumasti varhaisemmassa ryhmässä oikein mentiin. Tieto parkkiksella oli vähän ylimalkaista, mutta nyt kun katselin niin aika haipakkaahan tuo kyyti oli: koko lenkin ave 34.1 veto 1 (rantatien nousu): 29.3, 2: 41.5, 3: 45.9, 4: 36.8,  5: NA,  6: 38.1 . Välit mentiin palautellen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Katselin datasta vetoja 
1. 4min 424w 32,9kmh
2. 5min 386w 41kmh
3. 5min 394w 45.6kmh
4. 5min 371w 36,3kmh
5. 5min 390w 39,1kmh

Tehot aina pienemmät alamäkivoittoisilla kohdilla ja etenkin niissä missä oli vastainen ja alamäki samalla. Isoimmat tehot tietty ylämäkivoittoisilla kohdilla. Samoilla tehoilla liikkuu kesällä ohuemmassa ilmassa ja vähemmällä vaatetuksilla hippasen paremmin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tie hyvä, puhdas ja jäätön. Ei merkittäviä uusia reikiä havaittu. Säijärventiellä on vielä yksi talvinen pätkä, joka vaatii muutaman keväisen päivän sulaakseen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## missile

Kaarina Maununtyttären tie oli hyvässä ajokunnossa eilen. Jäätä oli yksi vajaa 10m pätkä ja siinäkin urat sulat. Tänään voi olla märkä, mutta toisaalta vähemmän jäätä.

----------


## Esa S

Kai sitä huomennakin voisi mennä pyörimään Säijään, oli se maantiepyörällä ajelu niin mukavaa nastoilla kurvailun jälkeen.
Otetaanko perinteinen maantiekauden avaus, ainakin niille jotka eivä ole vielä ehtineet. Pari kolme kierrosta säijää, kahvit Kuokkalan Nesteellä jossain välissä.
Startti voisi olla klo 11 Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla.
Rauhallinen vauhti, mutta toki kyltit kiritään  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Siispä Säijään huomenna. Sunnuntaina Roineen kierto tai Kehäkukka?

----------


## plr

Hieno keli tänään. Koskenvoimakin on jo avoinna lauantaisin.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/904877609

Ensi yöksi lupaa melko reipasta pakkasta. Tietääkö kukaan onko Roineen ympäri tie kuiva vai onko siellä jäätä? Jäiset paikat pysyvät aika pitkään jäässä, jos yöllä on -10 C.

----------


## Esa S

Viikko sitten käytiin tiedusteluretkellä Koskenkylällä, silloin vielä nastoilla.  Tuli sitten mieleen ehdottaa ennen lähtöä, että sama ajella sinne kaffeelle, pelkän Säijän kiertelyn sijaan.
Olihan siellä paikoin vähän kosteammat tiet, varsinkin se paluu hieman pidempää reittiä.

Huomenna on varmaan läpötilan kannalta pari tuntia myöhempi startti vasta mahdollista, jos/kun pitää varautua vielä kosteisiin/jäisiin kohtiin.

----------


## E.T.

> Hieno keli tänään. Koskenvoimakin on jo avoinna lauantaisin. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/904877609
> 
> Ensi yöksi lupaa melko reipasta pakkasta. Tietääkö kukaan onko Roineen ympäri tie kuiva vai onko siellä jäätä? Jäiset paikat pysyvät aika pitkään jäässä, jos yöllä on -10 C.



Viikko sitten ainoastaan Kangasala-Valkeakoski väli oli täysin kuiva. Valkeakoskelta Pälkäneelle päin nastat eivät haitanneet. Samoin Harhalasta Pälkäneelle päin oli paikoin vielä ihan kunnon jäätä. En oikein usko ettei siellä missään yhtään jäätä olisi. Pysyttelen vielä nastoissa, ihan sepelinkin takia.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Hieno keli tänään. Koskenvoimakin on jo avoinna lauantaisin. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/904877609
> 
> .



Oli tosiaan mainio keli pyöritellä tänään, vaikka alkumatkasta jäisyys vähän piti varpaillaan. Joukossa oli tällä kertaa myös ensi kertaa Kanuuna-junaan uskaltautunut nainen. Liekö ensimmäisen kylttikirin adrenaliini jäänyt päälle vai pelkkää kevätriemuako oli, kun miesporukka irtaantui tästä kokelaasta omille teilleen Säijässä? No, koska kyseessä oli vaimoni, minulla oli itsekäs syy jäädä seuraksi ja sain tilaisuuden selittää, että ei rauhallisiksi speksatuilla Kanuuna-lenkeillä yleensä niin tehdä, vaan vauhti sovitetaan koko porukalle sopivaksi. Näin olin luvannut pari vuotta kestäneissä houkuttelupuheissakin. Ajelimme sitten kahteen pekkaan 25.4 keskarilla muiden kadottua horisonttiin, ihan hyvissä tunnelmissa. Päälle kiskaisin sitten reippaamman tempo-kiepin omin päin. Toivottavasti vielä joskus perhe- ja kanuunalenkkeily yhdistyy...

----------


## plr

Hyvä tietää. Luultavasti ei siis kannata lähteä kesärenkailla aamusta, olihan Säijässäkin muutama jäinen kohta tänään aamulla. Omat aikataulurajoitteet ovat sellaiset, että minun on huomenna oltava kotona viimeistään kolmelta. En siis ehdi odottaa puolenpäivän jälkeistä starttia. Ajan nastarengasmaantielenkin lähtien klo 10 WMKM:lta. Kohteena on Kehäkukka, matka on noin 84 km, matka sisältää asfalttia ja jonkin verran hiekoitettuja pyöräteitä. Tarkoitus ei ole hengästyä missään kohdassa, vaan mennä tasarasituksista kevyttä pitkää lenkkiä ja syödä mustikkapiirakkaa.

----------


## timoht

> Oli tosiaan mainio keli pyöritellä tänään, vaikka alkumatkasta jäisyys vähän piti varpaillaan. Joukossa oli tällä kertaa myös ensi kertaa Kanuuna-junaan uskaltautunut nainen. Liekö ensimmäisen kylttikirin adrenaliini jäänyt päälle vai pelkkää kevätriemuako oli, kun miesporukka irtaantui tästä kokelaasta omille teilleen Säijässä? No, koska kyseessä oli vaimoni, minulla oli itsekäs syy jäädä seuraksi ja sain tilaisuuden selittää, että ei rauhallisiksi speksatuilla Kanuuna-lenkeillä yleensä niin tehdä, vaan vauhti sovitetaan koko porukalle sopivaksi. Näin olin luvannut pari vuotta kestäneissä houkuttelupuheissakin. Ajelimme sitten kahteen pekkaan 25.4 keskarilla muiden kadottua horisonttiin, ihan hyvissä tunnelmissa. Päälle kiskaisin sitten reippaamman tempo-kiepin omin päin. Toivottavasti vielä joskus perhe- ja kanuunalenkkeily yhdistyy...



Joo, näin kevään ekoilla maantielenkeillä kun useimmiten mukana on vain ns."ajomiehiä" tahtoo vauhti karata lapasesta jos ei joku ole etukäteen jotain speksannut ja/tai sitä vahdi. Paras aika tulla mukaan kanuunaporukkalenkeille lienee kesäkeskiviikkoaamujen Juhalenkit ja lauantain kevyet maantielenkit. Näitä ollaan vaimon kanssa hyvässä hengessä ajeltu ja satunnaisesti joitain reippaampiakin lenkkejä.

Mikäli etukäteen speksattu (jos jotain sovittu) vauhti meinaa karata on suu syytä aukaista jo lenkin aikana eikä pahoitella tapahtunutta jälkikäteen.

Jk. 
Selvennyksenä vielä että en ollut tänään mukana lenkillä joten tarkempaa tietoa päivän vauhdista ei mulla ole...

----------


## ago

> Oli tosiaan mainio keli pyöritellä tänään, vaikka alkumatkasta jäisyys vähän piti varpaillaan. Joukossa oli tällä kertaa myös ensi kertaa Kanuuna-junaan uskaltautunut nainen. Liekö ensimmäisen kylttikirin adrenaliini jäänyt päälle vai pelkkää kevätriemuako oli, kun miesporukka irtaantui tästä kokelaasta omille teilleen Säijässä? No, koska kyseessä oli vaimoni, minulla oli itsekäs syy jäädä seuraksi ja sain tilaisuuden selittää, että ei rauhallisiksi speksatuilla Kanuuna-lenkeillä yleensä niin tehdä, vaan vauhti sovitetaan koko porukalle sopivaksi. Näin olin luvannut pari vuotta kestäneissä houkuttelupuheissakin. Ajelimme sitten kahteen pekkaan 25.4 keskarilla muiden kadottua horisonttiin, ihan hyvissä tunnelmissa. Päälle kiskaisin sitten reippaamman tempo-kiepin omin päin. Toivottavasti vielä joskus perhe- ja kanuunalenkkeily yhdistyy...

----------


## plr

Tuossa tapahtui pahemman luokan munaus, kun osa porukasta pääsi hukkumaan. Huomasimme Vanhan Rantatien ja Pirkkalantien risteyksessä, että kaksi puuttui. Samaan sekaannukseen liittyy vielä matkasuunnitelman muutos Koskenvoimaan, joten eihän tämä oikein putkeen mennyt. Anteeksi.

Jokainen lenkeille osallistuja voi pitää tämän mielessä eli kun on sovittu lenkki ennalta ilmoitetuilla spekseillä, niin ilmoitetussa tulee pysyä. Tämän lenkin kohtaan voi kirjata siltä osin FAILED.

Huominen Kehäkukan lenkki tulee pysymään spekseissä.

----------


## ago

Saman tien huutoa,jos perä jää.Sitä ei muuten välttämättä huomaa,jos sieltä takaa joku putoaa.

----------


## Esa S

Joo speksini oli vähän epämääräinen, ja huomasin kyllä, että nyt ei ehkä mennä ihan rauhallisesti enää, mutta takaa ei tullut mitään kommenttia, että perä jää, niinkuin yleisesti on totuttu.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Joo speksini oli vähän epämääräinen, ja huomasin kyllä, että nyt ei ehkä mennä ihan rauhallisesti enää, mutta takaa ei tullut mitään kommenttia, että perä jää, niinkuin yleisesti on totuttu.



Joo, siinä oli kyltin jälkeen porukka varsin hajallaan eikä ääniyhteyttä jääneiden suunnalta enää ollut kun tilanne selveni ja pääjoukko oli jo kiihdyttänyt. Mutta kuten sanottua, ei tästä varmaan isoa traumaa jäänyt, sillä se käsiteltiin ajaessa ja Kuokkalan Nesteen kahvilla sekä Vanhan kirkon parkkiksen keskustelussa, joka myös tiedoksi saatettiin. Nolotti vaan porukan puolesta, kun olin ns. vongannut mukaan ja rauhallisten lenkkien etikettiä ja herrasmiehiä kehunut.  Mutta ajo jatkuu ja tapahtuneista opitaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna sunnuntaina ajelen tällä tietoa klo 15.30 Vanhalta Kirkolta noin kaksi kierrosta Säijää. Ave ~30 tasaisella kuormalla, mikä tarkoittaa noin 2,5 tuntia ajoa. Kelin pitäisi olla mainio ja tien sula.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Reippailtiin suunnitellusti, Juha R:n kanssa kahteen mieheen. Parkkipaikalla ja tien päällä morjestettiin monia tuttuja. Viilenevässä illassa ave 30.3 ja matkaa 69+siirtymät. Hyvää teki.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kehäkukan lenkki ajettiin myös suunnitellusti, tosin enemmänkin olisi voinut olla porukkaa. Nyt oli kaksi lähtijää, matkalla oli mukana välillä enemmänkin. Keli oli suorastaan lämmin, kun rengasta korjattiin auringonpaisteisella ladon seinustalla. On kyllä jonkinlainen saavutus saada Marathon Winter puhki sekä edestä että takaa samalla lenkillä. Rullaavuus hävisi puolityhjällä renkaalla täysin. Alustavasti näytti siltä, että eturenkaan nasta olisi syönyt itsensä läpi ulkorenkaasta. Toista rengasta en tutkinut, koska sillä pääsi nilkuttamaan kotiin saakka.

Reitin olisi voinut ajaa tietyt kohdat varovaisesti ottaen myös kesärenkailla. Lintuharjuntiellä oli runsaasti jäätä, tosin renkaanjäljissä oli pääosin asfaltti näkyvissä. Kehäkukassa oli mukava poiketa mustikkapiirakalla monen kuukauden tauon jälkeen.

----------


## ago

Säijärventie oli pienellä varauksella maantiepyörällä ajettavissa.Parissa kohtaa muutama kymmenen metriä jäistä,mutta suht. helposti ajettavissa.

----------


## Myrtillus

Lenkkien suunnittelijoille tiedoksi, että Saarenmaantien kelvi harjattiin sunnuntaina.
Edit. Tampereen puolella vielä sorat kelvillä

----------


## missile

Roineen kierto oli tänään sula ja kuiva, kelvit enimmäkseen vielä sepelissä. Maantierenkaalla ei olis naurattanu Velkeakoskelta länteen ajellessa, toki ajoradalla olis pärjänny ok. Tykkään tossa kohtaa vaan mennä kelviä kun ajelen yssikseni.

Jaanii aapiskukon luona oli jäistä kun tauolla poikkesin. Lyhyt pätkä vaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Viikonlopun sää on ajojen kannalta vähän haastava yöllisen lumisateen uhkan ja sunnuntain tuulen vuoksi. Huomenna lauantaina voisi yrittää kuitenkin maantielenkkiä Säijän suunnalla iltapäivällä, kun on ehtinyt lämmetä. Eli klo 14 Pirkkalan Vanhalta kirkolta lähtien olisi tarjolla maantielenkkiä noin 3 tuntia. Vauhti pääosin tasaista, kohtuukuntoiselle miehelle sopivaa ylempää pk-kuormaa ave 28-30 km/h, jossakin kohtaa voisi mennä hieman lujempaa ~33-vauhtia 45-60 minuuttia. Jos keli on yhtään liukas, kalusto vaihtuu sykloon, ja vauhti sitä myöten pykälää-paria hitaampaan (käyn varmaan puoliltä päivin katsomassa tilanteen). Kahvit jossain Kuokkalassa /Viialassa/Koskenvoimassa.

Tulkaahan mukaan, erityisesti cat3-, cat2- tai master-kisaamista kesällä suunnittelevat! Voitais kahvilla jutella, miten suunnitelmat natsaa yhteen ja miten voitais tapahtumissa ajella porukassakin.

Huudellaan sunnuntaita sitten erikseen, kun näkee tarkemmin.

----------


## Talisker

Tänään ajelin suvigummeilla sykloillen Pyhälenkin kelvejä pitkin.
Naistenmatkantien klv uurteisen vaarallinen Soljantien paikkeilla.
Muuten ihan ok, paitse sepelit suurimmaksi osaksi poistamatta Pispalassa, Epilässä, Raholassa, Pirkkalan keskustaan saakka.
---
Huomenna voisi käydä puolen päivän aikaan startilla Kuokkalan Nesteellä.
Klo 12 Amurin helmi, 12.20 Winterin mutkan K-market ja siitä Anian rantatielle.
Minun PK-vauhtiani eli n 23 - 25km/h syklolla porukassa.

Sunnuntaina tuulee rajusti lännestä, mutta lämpenee puolillepäivin.
Oliskos se Kehäkukka vastapäivään?
---
edit:
Kommuutteri speksasi samaan aikaan vaihtoehtolenkin. Hyvä niin.

----------


## plr

On tämä kumma juttu, ettei edes ilmastonmuutokseen voi luottaa. Maaliskuun loppupuoli ja lupaa vielä yöllä lunta.  :Hymy: 

Toivottavasti aamulla ei ole kovin lumista/märkää.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Sunnuntaina tuulee rajusti lännestä, mutta lämpenee puolillepäivin.
> Oliskos se Kehäkukka vastapäivään?
> ---
> .



Mihinkäs aikaan juna lähtisi Kehäkukkaan sunnuntaina?

----------


## kki

Morot, tulisin kommuutterin lenkille mutta on vähän aikataulupaineita. Meen kiertään Säijää klo 12 vanhalta kirkolla jos säätilanne antaa myöden. Varmaan tasaisella kuormalla 30 avella.

----------


## Talisker

> Mihinkäs aikaan juna lähtisi Kehäkukkaan sunnuntaina?



Kyllä se taitaa puolillepäivin mennä, kun aamu on niin viileä.

----------


## reikuu

> Tänään ajelin suvigummeilla sykloillen Pyhälenkin kelvejä pitkin.
> Naistenmatkantien klv uurteisen vaarallinen Soljantien paikkeilla.
> Muuten ihan ok, paitse sepelit suurimmaksi osaksi poistamatta Pispalassa, Epilässä, Raholassa, Pirkkalan keskustaan saakka.
> ---
> Huomenna voisi käydä puolen päivän aikaan startilla Kuokkalan Nesteellä.
> Klo 12 Amurin helmi, 12.20 Winterin mutkan K-market ja siitä Anian rantatielle.
> Minun PK-vauhtiani eli n 23 - 25km/h syklolla porukassa.
> 
> Sunnuntaina tuulee rajusti lännestä, mutta lämpenee puolillepäivin.
> ...



Eteläpuolelta Pirkkalaan asti on sepelit harjattu aika hyvin. Timon mainitseman Soljantien kohdalla pitää kyllä mennä autotielle. Tulen sitä kautta huomenna. Ryttylänmäellä klo 12.40


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

> Eteläpuolelta Pirkkalaan asti on sepelit harjattu aika hyvin. Timon mainitseman Soljantien kohdalla pitää kyllä mennä autotielle. Tulen sitä kautta huomenna. Ryttylänmäellä klo 12.40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Minulta jää sittenkin tämä päivä väliin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Minulta jää sittenkin tämä päivä väliin.



Kävin haistelemassa ulkona.
Kalseata ja kuraiset kadut.
Jätän ihan mukavuudenhalusta puolenpäivän ajelut väliin.
---
Huomenna olisi Raparossiakin. Katsottavaksi.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ss-Cup-Tampere
edit: tuohan olikin jo tänään!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Kävin Säijässä tarkistuskäynnillä. Rantatie on sula, kostea, mutta kuivuu hyvää vauhtia. Kosteinta Pirkkalan päässä. Toivotaan pientä paistetta.

Klo 14 ajetaan maantiekalustolla Kirkolta. Lokari tms taakse voi olla hyvä valinta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tänne Kuokkalan Nesteelle pääsi kuivana, kun lähti kolmen jälkeen. Jatkan leppoisaa vauhtia toiset kaksi tuntia, kun wiineri on selätetty.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajettiin Antti V ja Juha R kanssa suunnitelman mukaan Koskenkylä-Viiala-lenkki. Keskariksi tuli peekoon ja pitkän tempovedon (x2) yhdistelmästä 31,5 (Antin mittarissa Kirkolta Kirkolle 32,6) reilut 110 kilsaa mun siirtymällä.

Viimeisessä mäkikirissä vähän karkasi, muuten mentiin melko tarkkaan speksin mukaan. Ja pääosin kuivana ja puhtaana hienostuvassa illassa, jee! Monta tuttua tuli vastaan tai ohitettiin, eikä ihme, keli huomioiden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> ...Sunnuntaina tuulee rajusti lännestä, mutta lämpenee puolillepäivin.
> Oliskos se Kehäkukka vastapäivään?...



Klo 12 startti Amurin helmeltä, WMKM:n kautta Teivoon ja Ylöjärvelle.
Niin kevyesti kuin huomisessa tuulessa pääsee PK:lla syklolla ja suvigummeilla.

----------


## plr

Tulen WMKM:ltä mukaan Kehäkukan lenkille.

----------


## reikuu

> Klo 12 startti Amurin helmeltä, WMKM:n kautta Teivoon ja Ylöjärvelle.
> Niin kevyesti kuin huomisessa tuulessa pääsee PK:lla syklolla ja suvigummeilla.



Onkohan kellään tietoa sepelitilanteesta? Onko mitään jakoa maantieslikseillä?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kehäkukan lenkki on käytännössä ajettavissa ilman sepelireiteille menoa eli pitäisi onnistua maantierenkailla. Osa pyöräteistä on harjattu, osa ei.

----------


## plr

Kehäkukassa käytiin suunnitelman mukaisesti kahdeksan ajajan voimin. Tuuli ei kiertosuunnasta johtuen häirinnyt niin paljoa kuin olisi voinut ajatella tällä noin 25 km/h keskarilla ajetulla lenkillä. Talvipainossa alamäet menevät oikein mukavasti, mutta ylämäissä hieman tökkii. Ainakin muistaa ajaa ylämäet hiljaa!

https://www.strava.com/activities/915387086

----------


## plr

Huominen sääennuste näyttää yhtä huonolta kuin viime lauantaina. Aamulla tulee lunta ja sitten vettä. Tuurilla iltapäivällä voisi olla ajokeli, tosin se ei näytä luultavalta.

----------


## Talisker

Teen kotitöitä (vaihdan lastenlasten fillareihin renkaita ja teen veroilmoitukset) tänään.
Huomenna voisi yrittää F10:llä maantielle. Ei ihan aamusta kuitenkaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sunnuntaina 11 maissa / jälkeen lähtenee reippaampi lenkki Kehäkukkaan. Vauhtia oletettavasti perusajossa ~31 km/h ja pippureina keitossa kolme viiden minuutin vetoa about 300 watilla.

Kenelle tuommoinen, vähän kuormittavampi ajo sopii, niin tervetuloa mukaan! Paluuaika noin 15, muita tietoja päivitetään lauantain kuluessa.

Edit: Varmistetaan tapahtuma. Lähtöpaikka Winterin mutkan K-market ja -aika 11.00. Kiertosuunta vastapäivään, kokonaismatka noin 100.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Ajoitetaan kevyen lenkin (PK, ave 25-27km/h) startti samaan aikaan, klo 11 WMKM:lta.
Suuntana Säijä ja kahvittelu joko Kuokkalassa tai Vaihmalan Hovissa.
Amurin Helmeltä kaupunkistartti klo 10.45.

----------


## reikuu

> Ajoitetaan kevyen lenkin (PK, ave 25-27km/h) startti samaan aikaan, klo 11 WMKM:lta.
> Suuntana Säijä ja kahvittelu joko Kuokkalassa tai Vaihmalan Hovissa.



Rttylänmäeltä mukaan 11.20

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Tuhnulta keli vaikuttaa.
Syklolla siis.

----------


## plr

Cyclo oli aivan oikea valinta tänään. Kuraa oli vielä ja tiet märkiä. Kuokkalan Nesteeltä saimme seitsemännen ajajan mukaamme. Minulla jäi keskinopeus siirtymien kanssa hieman alle 25 km/h. Mukavan rauhallinen lenkki.

https://www.strava.com/activities/924773442

Jännin hetki matkalla oli ohitus Vanhalla Rantatiellä. Meidät ohitti oikealle kaartuvassa ja näkemäesteen vuoksi vaarallisessa kaarteessa (https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.34242...7i13312!8i6656) silmämääräisesti hyvinkin vauhdikkaasti kuljettaja valkoisella autolla. Auto olikin sitten muutamaa sataa metriä myöhemmin pysähtyneenä tien reunassa. Jos käsitin tilanteen oikein, niin meidät ohittanut autoilija oli osunut autollaan toiseen autoon seuraavassa oikealle kaartuvassa mutkassa. Meidän ohittaneen autoilijan auto (kuva alla) on ilmeisesti liki koko kyljen matkalta osunut toisen auton vasempaan takakulmaan. Onko tuo peilikin hieman vaurioitunut tässä kolarissa?

Tuumattiin siinä porukalla, että nopeudella oli varmaankin aika paljon vaikutusta tapahtumiin. Ainakin meidän ohitsemme mentiin vauhdilla, joka tuskin oli paikalla olevan nopeusrajoituksen mukainen (60 km/h?). Tie oli märkä, pihaliittymiä on useita ja näkemäesteitä rakennusten ja puiden vuoksi. Lähdimme paikalta kun ambulanssi ja palokunta tulivat paikalle. Toivottavasti kuski sentään otti opikseen ennen kuin joku kuolee. Tänään tuo oli todella lähellä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Kehäkukan 4-henkinen osasto nautiskeli maantiemeiningistä täysin rinnoin. Kosteus ei haitannut ketään, ja meno oli sen mukaista.

Kehäkukkaan mennessä keskari kipusi innokkaiden vetomiesten toimesta 31,8:aan, letkassa rasitus pysyi varsin hyvin kuitenkin peekoon puolella.  Ainakin osalla.

Liekö tarjotut piirakkakahvit (kiitos ilmeisesti Talisker!) vai Jumesniemen mäkiin ajoittuneet vedot tehneet tehtävänsä, mutta paluumatkalla keskari tippui "dramaattisesti". Loppujen lopuksi se oli mulla 29,6 Pirkkalasta Pirkkalaan. https://www.strava.com/activities/924742204

Mainio lenkki, joka pysyi hyvin speksissä (eli jäi jopa alkuperäisen alle) ja sisälsi tavoitellut vauhtielementit, joten kiitokset kelin ulkonäköä uhmanneille tovereille.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna iltapäivällä saattaapi päästä kuiville teille ja suht lämpöisessä.
Onko varttuneita tai vapaalla olevia seuraksi?
Pappavauhtia.

----------


## Highlander

> Tuumattiin siinä porukalla, että nopeudella oli varmaankin aika paljon vaikutusta tapahtumiin. Ainakin meidän ohitsemme mentiin vauhdilla, joka tuskin oli paikalla olevan nopeusrajoituksen mukainen (60 km/h?). Tie oli märkä, pihaliittymiä on useita ja näkemäesteitä rakennusten ja puiden vuoksi. Lähdimme paikalta kun ambulanssi ja palokunta tulivat paikalle. Toivottavasti kuski sentään otti opikseen ennen kuin joku kuolee. Tänään tuo oli todella lähellä.



Amatöörin tunnistaa yleensä siitä, että hän ei tiedosta missä ja milloin voi ajaa oikeasti lujaa. Tässä on hyvä esimerkki.

----------


## vitsku

> Huomenna iltapäivällä saattaapi päästä kuiville teille ja suht lämpöisessä.
> Onko varttuneita tai vapaalla olevia seuraksi?
> Pappavauhtia.



Mihin aikaan aattelit?
Vielä epävarmaa kerkeänkö mutta yrittää voisin


Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

> Amatöörin tunnistaa yleensä siitä, että hän ei tiedosta missä ja milloin voi ajaa oikeasti ajaa lujaa. Tässä on hyvä esimerkki.



"Mua_niin_vituttaa_nuo_pyöräilijät...Kyllä_tä  llä_autolla_olisi_kovempaakin_päässyt."
Nämä kommentteina, kun moitin vaarallisesta ohittamisesta, arvioltani yli 100km/h, edellisessä oikealle kaartuvassa mutkassa.
Näkyvyys riittämätön.

----------


## Talisker

> Mihin aikaan aattelit?
> Vielä epävarmaa kerkeänkö mutta yrittää voisin



Minulle sopisi joustavasti klo 13 jälkeen keskustasta Härmälän kautta Anian rantatielle.

----------


## vitsku

Annan kuulua itsestäni viimeistään aamupäivällä jos saan onnistumaan. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

Onkohan Saarenmaantien kelvejä putsattu vielä Tampereen puolelta? Tai mihin kannattaisi vaihtoehtoisesti suunnata n. 40 km kevyt kelvilenkki Tampereen keskustasta mahdollisimman vähällä sepelillä? Hiekkatietä saa olla matkalla, jos ei ihan märkää.

----------


## timoht

> Lenkkien suunnittelijoille tiedoksi, että Saarenmaantien kelvi harjattiin sunnuntaina.
> Edit. Tampereen puolella vielä sorat kelvillä



Myös Tampereen puoli (Juvankatu) jo puhdas.

----------


## tehaku

> Onkohan Saarenmaantien kelvejä putsattu vielä Tampereen puolelta? Tai mihin kannattaisi vaihtoehtoisesti suunnata n. 40 km kevyt kelvilenkki Tampereen keskustasta mahdollisimman vähällä sepelillä? Hiekkatietä saa olla matkalla, jos ei ihan märkää.



Ei taida vielä ihan koko matkaa mitenkään ilman sepeliä voida ajaa. Mutta jos 40 km on tavoite, niin sitten Saarenmaantie - Ruutana - Aitolahdentie on hyvä lenkki. Saarenmaantien ja Ruutanan kelvi on aurattu. Aitolahdentien kelvi ei ollut vielä toissa viikolla. En tiedä nykyistä tilannetta.

Rantatien kelvi länteen ei ole aurattu, mutta yläreitti taitaa olla. Mites Epilä - Ylöjärvi - Myllypuro - Rajasalmi - Pirkkala - Tampere. Tuostakin tulee 40 - 50 km lenkki ja valtaosa kelveistä on aurattu.

----------


## Recado

Aitolahdentien kelvi harjattu kokonaan Eerolansuoralle saakka, pl. muutama sata metriä siellä työmaalla Ojalan suunnalla.

----------


## velib

Kiitos tiedoista! Molemmat tehakun reitit ovat hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Kaverin puolesta kyselen, kun cyclon renkaat eivät kuulemma kestä sepeliä  :Hymy:  Täytyy sitten paikkailla, jos näin on. Kiertelin eilen Pyhäjärven cyclolla, ja sepeliä oli ainakin Nokiantien kelvillä. Osan matkaa ajelin Pyhä-reittiä hiekalla, osa paikoista oli vähän märkiä ja pehmeitä.

----------


## Talisker

Viinikka-Härmälä-Suuppa-Pirkkalan vanha kirkko alkaa olla ihan ajettavissa maantiepyörällä.

----------


## frp

Pirkkalan ja Lempäälän kelvit oli kunnossa, kun ajelin Pirkkala-Vesilahti-Urjala-Sastamala-Illo-Punkalaidun-Halkivaha-Vesilahti-Pirkkala lenkin tänään. Hiukan oli tuulista. Meno- ja paluumatkan keskinopeus täsmälleen sama, mutta paluumatkalla myötätuuleen keskivoima 75W vähemmän.

----------


## josku

Sarpatintie ja Rajasalmi soralla, kuuluvat ELY-keskukselle, samoin kuin Rantatie joka myös hoitamatta kuten yllä todettiin. 
Jos joku saisi ELY:lle älliä niin pullat tarjoaisin. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna torstaina klo 1630 Vanhalta Kirkolta alkaen olisi ajatus ajella pari kiekkaa Säijää. Tasaisella kuormalla suht hyväkuntoisen leppoisaa peekoota, eli vauhtia keskimäärin noin 29-30. Pari tuntia arki-illan ratoksi, ilmeisen hyvässä säässä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Katsotaan, jos ehtisi mukaan. Tosin olen jo ajanut reilut 200 km (noin 10 h) cyclolla tällä viikolla.

----------


## Esa S

Lauantaina voisi olla Kevätklassikko eli Eerikkilän retki, startti klo 9 Pirkkalan ABCltä n. 230 km. Laitan tarkempaa tietoa vähän myöhemmin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Launtaina voisi olla Kevätklassikko eli Eerikkilän retki, startti klo 9 Pirkkalan ABCltä n. 230 km. Laitan tarkempaa tietoa vähän myöhemmin.



Hienoa. Olen in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mlr

Eerikkilän reissu kiinnostaa. Voisin lähteä mukaan.

----------


## Esa S

> Lauantaina klo 8 starttaa Pirkkalan ABC:ltä maantielenkki Eerikkilään (Forssaan).
> Reitti noudattaa pääosin hiljaisia ja hyviksi havaittuja asfalttiteitä.
> 
> Eerikkilässä reilumpi (ruokatauko) ja sitten takaisin samaa reittiä.
> Matka yhteen suuntaan Pirkkalasta n. 105 km.



Tässä huomisen menoreitti Eerikkilän urheiluopistolle. Ajattelin, että lähdetään vähän myöhemmin kuin viime vuonna, niin on hiukan lämpöisempää ja saadaan hyödynnettyä myötätuulta paremmin menomatkalla. Rajoitteena on Eerikkilän lounasbuffetti, joka loppuu klo 13, joten lähtö voisi olla vartin aikaisemmin mitä ensin kerroin varmuuden vuoksi, eli 8:45. Menomatkalla ei kahvitaukoa, eli pari juomapulloa on hyvä olla ja vähän evästä.

Takaisin tultiin viimeksi melkein samoin, paitsi kierrettiin Sontulan kautta, lisämatka n. 5 km + paluumatkalla kaffeet Toijalassa:

https://www.strava.com/activities/533654501

Lähtö siis huomenna 8:45 Pirkkalan ABC

Nimenhuuto: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9362142

----------


## Highlander

Ylöjärven taakse pääsi kaupungista aika lailla koko matkan ilman isompia sepeliaavikoita. Vastatuuleen polkiessa yksivaihteisella tuli mieleen, että olisi pitänyt talvella treenata varmaan vähemmän takkatulta ja viskiä Hyvä rengas tuo Contin Grandsport race, 25 mm mennyt kolme viikkoa ilman rengasrikkoa sepelissä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## frp

Ei taida tiet kuivua illan aikana ja yöllä luvattu pakkasta, joten huomenna aamulla voi olla jäätä paikoitellen.

----------


## Esa S

^ Se on totta. Kevätklassikon reitti on optimaalinen, eli etelään/kaakkoon, jolloin aamuaurinko lämmittää alamäet. Joissakin ylämäissä voi olla liukasta alussa, mutta ne mennään ilman mäkikirejä.

----------


## plr

Eerikkilän retken statistiikkaa: https://www.strava.com/activities/933341864

5 ajajaa oli mukana, mitään teknisiä murheita ei ollut, tuuli häiritsi vähemmän kuin arveltiin, oli kuivaa, ei ollut liukasta, aamulla oli pakkasta ja iltapäivällä lämpimämpää, Eerikkilässä hyvä lounas, palatessa Toijalassa kahvitauko, 225 km, 29 km/h. Jotenkin noin se meni.

----------


## Esa S

Joo ei kai se mikään kevätklassikko olisikaan, jos ei alkumatkasta ole pakkasta. Hieno reissu hienolla porukalla!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Mahtava reissu, reitti ja porukka. Kiitos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

Kehäkukan piirkakaa tekee mieli  :Hymy:  Huomenna su lähtö klo 10 WMKM. Maltilla ajetaan tavoitteena noin 25:n keskari.
Mennään vastapäivään Ylöjärven keskustan kautta. Paluu Jumesniemen, Siuron ja Nokian kautta.
Mukaan vaan jos tälläinen kevyt lenkki kiinnostaa.

----------


## Pande

Huomenna on piirakkapäivä.

----------


## Niki9

> Kehäkukan piirkakaa tekee mieli  Huomenna su lähtö klo 10 WMKM. Maltilla ajetaan tavoitteena noin 25:n keskari.
> Mennään vastapäivään Ylöjärven keskustan kautta. Paluu Jumesniemen, Siuron ja Nokian kautta.
> Mukaan vaan jos tälläinen kevyt lenkki kiinnostaa.



Saatan ilmestyä paikalle

----------


## Kalle_L

Mahdollisesti myös lähdössä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Tiistaille iltalenkki Aitolahteen ja/tai Viitapohjaan! Lähtöpaikkoja kaksi; klo 1800 Tampere-talolta pääoven parkkipaikalta, josta ajetaan Kaukajärven mäkkärin kautta, jossa klo 1820. Sitten pääsee vielä mukaan Koilliskeskukselta risteyksestä, kun siitä mennään ohi noin puolelta. 

Tämä on nyt sellainen PR-keikka. Aitolahden TB:llä on haastattelu ja kuvaus klo 19  Teisko-Aitolahti -lehteen. Käydään näkymässä positiivisesti ja kehumassa  alueen hyviä cyclo- ja maantiebaanoja! Jos vaikka saataisiin hyvä ryhmäajokuva lehteen.           Ilmoittautua voi halutessaan nimenhuudossa. Jos on riittävästi kuskeja, niin cycloryhmä voi käydä ajamassa esim Aitolahden kierroksen taikka Pulesjärventien, ja maantieryhmä Viitapohjan. Speksit sellaiset jotta rauhallisesti Aitolahden TB:lle ja kuvauksiin; veikkaan, että ainakin maantieryhmä intoutuu Viitapohjassa tiistain vauhtilenkin vauhteihin.

Säävaraus!

----------


## petentic

Melkein lajityypillinen cyclokeli. Ei tosin taida tulla sadetta niskaan vaan ihan kuiva päivä. Illan ajoon siis cyclolla.

----------


## petentic

^ ei satanut lainkaan  :Hymy:  Kolme meitä sitten oli Aitolahden TB:n lenkillä. Ihan ajallaan olimme Kaukajärven mäkkärillä ja Koilliskeskuksella, mutta ei ollut seuraan liittyjiä. Haastattelussa ja kuvauksissa vierähti tunti. Emme enää lähteneet kierrokselle kauemmas. Täytyy kehua TB:n ruisreissaria, siellä oli välissä erinomaisen mureaa paahtopaistia ja hyvää sinappia muiden täytteiden ohella! Atalasta TAYsille Kaupin kautta kulkeva latupohja oli jo erinomaisen ajettavassa kunnossa  :Hymy:  Jälki.

----------


## plr

Huomiseksi lupaa hyvää ja kylmän kuivaa ajokeliä. Voisi siis ajaa maantielenkin Roineen ympäri. Lähtö klo 10 Amurin Helmeltä, Koilliskeskuksessa Citymarketin tolpalla ollaan 10.30. Kiertosuunta myötäpäivään, kahvipaussi Mallasvedenkadun Nesteellä ja Lempäälän kautta takaisin Tampereelle. Keskinopeudeksi voisi tavoitella tasarasituksista 27+-2 km/h eli rauhallista vauhtia mennään, erityisesti ylämäet korostetun rauhallisesti. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Highlander

Onks tää vauhti sellainen, että heikkokuntoiset pysyy mukana yhdellä vaihteella? ja aamulla tietysti -5..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Eiköhän sinkulalla hyvin pysy mukana. Aurinko paistaa, joten kyllä ilma äkkiä lämpiää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Onnikka

Saattaa olla että lähden matkaan koilliskeskukselta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Olipas keli tänään! Valkeakoskelle saakka oli kuivaa, vaikka paikoitellen satoi lunta. Lempäälään ajaessa jouduimme oikein kunnon lumipyryyn, joka kasteli tiet. Loppumatka oli taas kuivaa. Luonnollisesti aivan kaikki on yltä päältä kuran peitossa. Kahdeksan ajajaa, noin 100 km, keskari oli Sääksjärvellä lenkin lopetuspaikalla speksattu 27.

https://www.strava.com/activities/943179924

----------


## petentic

Nässyn kierroksella vastapäivään ajettaessa itäpuolella tuli enimmäkseen lunta, kolme taikka neljä kuuroa. Murolesta Kuruun oli aurinkoista. Olisi kuvitellut jotta loppumatka olisi myötätuulta, mutta sade- ja poutarintamat olivat ilmeisesti kovasti turbulenttisia, kun Kurusta etelään tuntui kuin olisi taas puskenut vastatuuleen. Joskus on ollut sellainenkin pääsiäinen, jolloin on ajettu lyhyissä kesäkamppeissa... Ei ollut sellainen keli tänään  :No huh!:

----------


## Talisker

> ... Joskus on ollut sellainenkin pääsiäinen, jolloin on ajettu lyhyissä kesäkamppeissa... Ei ollut sellainen keli tänään



Noniinno...:https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1678826387
(Sykemittaus sekoili, lämpötila- ei  :Hymy:  )
Kiitos ja anteeksi.

----------


## plr

Sen verran on maassa lunta, että huomenna ei taideta maantielle lähteä. Mallorcan kelit näyttävät jonkin verran (okei, paljon) paremmilta kuin täällä. Ajatellaan kuitenkin positiivisesti: Pyöriä ehtii pestä, jos pesuvesi ei ehdi jäätyä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JuRi

> Sen verran on maassa lunta, että huomenna ei taideta maantielle lähteä. Mallorcan kelit näyttävät jonkin verran (okei, paljon) paremmilta kuin täällä. Ajatellaan kuitenkin positiivisesti: Pyöriä ehtii pestä, jos pesuvesi ei ehdi jäätyä.



Yöllä autolla ajaessa tiet oli manessa kohtaa (mustan) jään peitossa, joten varovasti on syytä liikkua.
Intissä pestiin pyörä ensimmäisen kerran pakkasessa ja eilen toivottavasti viimeistä kertaa. Aika ei kullannut tätä muistoa :Vink:

----------


## plr

Ikkunasta katsoen näyttää tie yllättäen kuivalta. Käyn siis cyclocrossarilla Kehäkukassa. Jos joku haluaa lähteä mukaan, niin olen Winterinmutkan K-marketin kohdalla klo 14. Kevyttä vauhtia on tarkoitus ajaa.

----------


## vote

^Ylöjärvellä on selvä liisterikeli

----------


## plr

Jos keli näyttää liian vaikealta, täytyy ottaa matkalla pikamuutos suunnitelmiin. Pahinta olisi jos jättäisi ajamatta ja toteaisi jälkeenpäin, että olisihan tuolla ollut ajokeli.  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

pieni kaistale Ylöjärvi Nokia on paksussa lumessa mutta hyvä että tää lumipyry  oli pyhien aikaan... meinaan ois ehditty arkena ajaa kunnon sepelit väylille ja sepeliä  ois ihmetelty sitten kaksi kuukautta :No huh!:

----------


## plr

Loppujen lopuksi keli oli oikein hyvä. Sadasta kilometristä ehkä 5 oli kosteaa tai märkää tietä, kilometri lumista tai jäistä ja loput kuivaa asfalttia. Kapeilla maantierenkaillakin olisi hyvin pärjännyt. Päätin kiertää Ylöjärven talvimaisemat mennen tullen Siuron kautta ja aurinko paistoikin lähes koko matkan. Tämä oli juuri sellainen keli että olisi todella harmittanut, jos ei olisi lähtenyt. Keskari oli hieman yli 20 ja rasitus oli oikeastaan suunniteltua kevyempi maisemankatseluretkitahti.

----------


## plr

Huomenna voisi ajaa eilen ehdotetun Pälkäneveden kierron (maantiepyörällä). Jos ajetaan vastapäivään, niin päästään sopivasti puolivälin jälkeen Nikkilän kyläkauppaan kahville. Startti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, klo 10.30 ollaan Koilliskeskuksessa Citymarketin tolpalla. Vauhti voisi olla samanlaista kuin eilenkin eli 27+-2 km/h, tasaisella rasituksella. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## nopparis

Paljonko tulee kilometrejä Pälkäneveden kierrosta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Olisikohan noin 120 km siirtymineen Tampereelta.

----------


## Niki9

Tulen mukaan Linnainmaalta

----------


## plr

Pitkästä aikaa Pälkäneveden kierto saatiin ajaa täysin kuivassa kelissä. Amurin helmeltä Kaukajärvelle tuli hieman reilut 100 km ja keskari oli 27,0 km/h. Jonkin verran alkumatkasta oli vastatuulta, mikä toikin sitten lopussa välin Sahalahti-Kangasala vauhdikkaasti. Nikkilän kyläkaupalla mainio kahvi ja 2x hillomunkki yhteensä hintaan 1,50 €. Viidennen ajajan saimme poimittua matkalta mukaan noin 80 km:n kohdalla. Hieno lenkki, vähän kolea keli tosin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/946052961/overview

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

Koska muuten viikonlopun kimppalenkit alkavat? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Niki9

Kyllähän viikonloppuisin ajellaan jo nytkin, niinkuin edellisestä viestistä voi päätellä. Virallinen/tai epävirallinen. Kanuunoita ne lähes kaikki on

----------


## ranttis

Onko viikonlopulle mitään cyclo/maantielenkkitouhua jos ehtis vihdoin mukaan? La keli ilmeisesti huono mutta sunnuntaina saattais olla hyväkin.

----------


## plr

Jos aamulla on kuivaa, niin voisi ajaa maantielenkin. Lähtö klo 10 Mustalahden satamasta, mutta tosiaan pitää ensin katsoa, että on ajokeli.

Pyöräilyseura Kaupin kanuunoiden maantieyhteislenkit alkavat toukokuun alussa ja kestävät syyskuun loppuun. Laitan pkk.nimenhuuto.com:iin tarkempia tietoja pikapuoliin. Näiden aikojen ulkopuolella lenkkejä toki ajetaan ja tietoja löytyy mm. tällä palstalla.

----------


## ranttis

> Jos aamulla on kuivaa, niin voisi ajaa maantielenkin. Lähtö klo 10 Mustalahden satamasta, mutta tosiaan pitää ensin katsoa, että on ajokeli.



La jää multa kyllä väliin mutta sunnuntaina vois lähteä jos porukkaa on liikenteessä ja onhan sitä kaiketi  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Lähden Mustalahden satamaan kymmeneksi, koska keli näyttää olevan ok ja sateen mahdollisuus ei ole iso.

----------


## aero-p

Mahtaako sunnuntain lenkin reitistä olla jo ajatusta - voisi liittyä matkalta mukaan tai sitten alusta ?

----------


## plr

Aika yllätyksetöntä oli tänään: auringonpaistetta, pilvistä, sadetta ja lumisadetta. Jo hyvällä rutiinilla lenkin jälkeen kolme tuntia pyörien, vaatteiden ja kaiken muun sotkeentuneen pesua. Hyvä ettei lähdetty Pinsiötä kauemmas, näin saatiin istua Aallon kahvilassa lumisadetta ihailemassa. Kymmeneltä näytti vielä hyvältä ja puolitoista tuntia sai ajaa aivan kuivassa ennen talvista osuutta. Neljä ajajaa oli tänään mukana.

https://www.strava.com/activities/952908896

PS Saisi pikkuhiljaa tulla kevät.

----------


## Niki9

Huomenna vois vähän ajaa....kevyesti

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

Huomenna pitäisi olla ihan kohtuullinen sää. Josko suuntaisi Teiskon suuntaan kevyempää lenkkiä.

----------


## ranttis

Taidan itse suunnata Roinetta kiertämään jos tänne ei tule muita vaihtoehtoja (Viitapohjaa tulee hinkattua viikollakin tarpeeks). Käyn koilliskeskuksella kurkkaamassa 10:30 onko muita tulossa kyytiin. Yksin vetäessä keskari on 26-27. Jos joku haluaa vetää lujempaa niin voin tulla peesiin.
Ajelen myötäpäivään Roineen ympäri Kaarina Maununtyttären tietä palaten mutta Lempäälän kauttakin paluu käy toki jos yleisö haluaa. Loppumatkasta on sateen riski mutta aika pitkälle pitäisi päästä kuivana.

----------


## Niki9

> Taidan itse suunnata Roinetta kiertämään jos tänne ei tule muita vaihtoehtoja (Viitapohjaa tulee hinkattua viikollakin tarpeeks). Käyn koilliskeskuksella kurkkaamassa 10:30 onko muita tulossa kyytiin. Yksin vetäessä keskari on 26-27. Jos joku haluaa vetää lujempaa niin voin tulla peesiin.
> Ajelen myötäpäivään Roineen ympäri Kaarina Maununtyttären tietä palaten mutta Lempäälän kauttakin paluu käy toki jos yleisö haluaa. Loppumatkasta on sateen riski mutta aika pitkälle pitäisi päästä kuivana.



Saatan ehtiä paikalle. Silmissä vielä rähmää

----------


## plr

Yritän myös ehtiä Koilliskeskukselle.

----------


## E.T.

Juuri vaihdoin renkaat cycloon ajatuksena lähteä sillä, mutta tuun tähän mukaan. Pidetään vauhti aisoissa, jooko?

----------


## plr

Mukava ja tällä kerralla kuiva lenkki tänään: https://www.strava.com/activities/954534241

Viisi henkeä ehti näinkin lyhyellä varoitusajalla mukaan.

Dramatiikkaakaan ei puuttunut. Satuimme (ensimmäisinä?) onnettomuuspaikalle, jossa pyöräilijä oli ilmeisesti joutunut tekemään äkkijarrutuksen välttääkseen törmäyksen kolmion takaa eteen tulleeseen autoon. Pyöräilijä arveli, että solisluu olisi katkennut, kypärä oli halki otsan kohdalta ja pyörä vähintään raapiutunut asfalttiin kaatuessa. Autoilija ei ollut jäänyt paikalle selvittelemään asiaa. Soitimme ambulanssin ja poliisit paikalle. Paikka on tämä maantiepyöräilijöille hyvinkin tuttu risteys:

https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.28944...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## frp

Eikä tietysti auton tietoja ehtinyt saada?

----------


## Niki9

> Eikä tietysti auton tietoja ehtinyt saada?



Auton väri ja malli suunnilleen oli tiedossa. Tapahtumalla ei ollut silminnäkijöitä. Kait ne poliisit lähtivät selvittämään.

----------


## Niki9

Tuossa vielä lisäintoa päivän tapahtumista.

----------


## plr

Kuljettajaa etsitään:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/kil...ajaa-24434238/

----------


## BR1

Kertokaas ketjunpyörittäjät joku profiililtaan ei-sydänkäyrämäinen reilun satasen lenkki, kun lähtö olis Tampereen Pappilasta. Täytys kaverin kanssa Pirkkaan vähän pidempi/valmistava lenkki sotkea, kun duumakin näytti vihreää.

----------


## tehaku

> Kertokaas ketjunpyörittäjät joku profiililtaan ei-sydänkäyrämäinen reilun satasen lenkki, kun lähtö olis Tampereen Pappilasta. Täytys kaverin kanssa Pirkkaan vähän pidempi/valmistava lenkki sotkea, kun duumakin näytti vihreää.



Roineen kierto (vlk-pälkäne-vehoniemi-kangasala-Tampere) ja Sappeen lenkki (kangasala-sahalahti-sappee-pälkäne-vehoniemi-kangasala-tampere) täyttänevät speksit.

----------


## BR1

> Roineen kierto (vlk-pälkäne-vehoniemi-kangasala-Tampere) ja Sappeen lenkki (kangasala-sahalahti-sappee-pälkäne-vehoniemi-kangasala-tampere) täyttänevät speksit.



Jo vain täyttänevät. Onko noissa puolivälin tuntumassa sopivaa kahvilaa tai muuta taukopaikkaa, jos vaikka sämpylän kiskois?

----------


## Myrtillus

Pälkäneellä Lahdentien varressa Oriveden leipomon kahvio/ravintola. Hyvä hinta-laatu.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

Höh en heti muistanut karttaa. https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/map...1.5168/24.0038

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## BR1

Kiitos :sir:

----------


## ranttis

Duplikaatti

----------


## ranttis

4km Sahalahdelta kohti Sappeeta on Nikkilän kyläkauppa jossa kuulemma kahvi 0,50e ja munkki saman verran. Näin tiesi viisaammat kollegat kertoa viime su lenkillä. Kaupan ohi poljen usein mökille mutta sisällä en ole käynyt vuosiin. Roineen kierrossa etenkin myötäpäivään Valkeakoskellahan voi piipahtaa monessakin paikassa.

----------


## plr

Nikkilän kyläkauppa on vakiokahvistoppi porukkalenkeillä.

----------


## JohannesP

Onko huomeksi speksattu millaista lenkkiä? Ei ole paljoo tullut pääsykoekiireiden vuoksi ajettua, mutta jos sitä huomenna malttais yhden aamun olla poissa kirjojen parista... Keli näyttäisi ihan hyvältä aamupäivälle.

----------


## Tregård

> Onko huomeksi speksattu millaista lenkkiä?.



Tuulensuunta suosisi Längelmäveden kiertoa myötäpäivään. Rönni ei ole vielä auki joten taukopaikka Eräjärvellä tai Sahalahdessa. Kokonaismatka noin 130 km.
Lähtöpaikkana Amurin helmi klo 10.00 ja Koilliskeskuksen cittari noin klo 10.25. Keskivauhti 28 km/h +/- tuulikerroin.

Jos väkeä on vähän niin voidaan koilliskeskuksessa speksata jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## plr

Tregårdin suunnitelma kuulostaa hyvältä. Mukana!

----------


## JohannesP

Jätän sittenkin väliin ja käyn heittää parin tunnin soololenkin. Parin viikon päästä uus yritys kun kiireet ohi.

----------


## missile

Joku porukka siellä paineli kohti Kangasalan asemaa, satuin bongaamaan kun vetoja varten lämmittelin.

----------


## Tregård

Kuuden ihmisen ryhmä lähti lenkille. Ponsantie vastatuuleen oli hirmu raskas, Eräjärventie sivutuuleen oli melko raskas ja Kuhma/Sahalahdentie myötätuuleen ajettiin sen verran lujaa, että sekin oli raskas. 

Eli loistava lenkki.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1704359286
sykkeet näyttää näemmä vähän mitä sattuu.

----------


## plr

Melko raskas keli oli, yllättäen täysin kuiva. Nyt näyttääkin olevan hieno lumisade. Ehkä tänä "kesänä" ei tarvitse laittaa talvivaatteita ollenkaan varastoon.  :Leveä hymy:  Pub Eräjärvi oli kahvipaikkamme tänään, koska Rönnin lava aloittaa vasta äitienpäivänä. Nyt sääennuste on sellainen, että huomenna tuskin ajetaan yhteismaantielenkkiä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Vappumarssi Lempäälä-Koskenkylä-Viiala? Jos juuri satava lumi ja märkyys poistuu vappupäiväksi, tuommoinen reissu olisi mielessä. Matkaa noin 90, vauhtia kelin ja porukan mukaan 30 +- jotain. Kahvit Vaihmalassa tai Kuokkalassa palatessa. Kokoontuminen / pitstop Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla 10.15, josta Rantatietä Lempäälään.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ennusteet näyttävät, että lumi-, räntä- ja vesisade jatkuvat huomisen iltapäivän puolelle. Jos tiet kuivavat, niin silloin jotakin lenkkiä voisi ajaa.

----------


## plr

Pyöräilyseura Kaupin kanuunat ry järjestää myös tänä kesänä maantieyhteislenkkejä. Maantielenkkejä ajetaan säännöllisesti toukokuun alusta syyskuun loppuun.

Lenkkien tiedot ovat Nimenhuuto-palvelussa, osoitteessa http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com. Tänne on hyvä ilmoittaa osallistumisensa, niin muutkin näkevät keitä on tulossa mukaan. Jos olet uusi yhteislenkeillä, niin lukaise ensin lenkkikuvauksen mukaan linkitetty yhteislenkkiohje.

Tiistaisin klo 18, lähtö Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta
* reipasvauhtinen kunnonkohotuslenkki;*intervalleja, mäkikirejä, tempoa
* matka 50 – 70 km, kesto noin 2 tuntia
* ei kahvitaukoja

Keskiviikkoisin klo 9.30 Juhalenkki Amurin helmestä
* kevyt, vauhti noin 23 – 25 km/h;*matka 60 – 80 km
* varttuneille ja vapaallaolijoille

Torstaisin klo 18 kunnonkohotuslenkki Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä
* intervalleja, mäkikirejä, tempoa
* matka 50 – 70 km, kesto noin 2 tuntia
* ei kahvitaukoja

Lauantaisin klo 10 pitkä lenkki Mustalahden satamasta
* vauhti n. 30 km/h;*matka 100 – 140 km; kesto 4 – 5 tuntia
* kahvitauko lenkin puolivälin paikkeilla
* aktiiviharrastajille ja hyväkuntoisille

Lauantaisin klo 10 tosi kevyt lenkki Mustalahden satamasta
* vauhti n. 23 km/h;*matka 50 – 70 km; kesto 3 – 4 tuntia
* kahvitauko lenkin puolivälin paikkeilla
* aloitteleville ja palautteleville

Sunnuntaisin klo 10 kevyehkö lenkki Mustalahden satamasta
* vauhti n. 25 km/h;*matka 80 – 100 km; kesto 4 – 5 tuntia
* kahvitauko lenkin puolivälin paikkeilla

http://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/toiminta/yhteislenkit/

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Kuivaa, kuivaa. Vappuaamuna lähtö em. suunitelman mukaisesti.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Melkolailla suunnitelma mukaan myös marssittiin. 6 kuskia, reipas ajomeininki ja reipastuva tuuli. https://www.strava.com/activities/965731862 . Ehdittiin aikataulussa takaisin, vaikka yksi vetäjästä johtuva ketunlenkki Viialassa tehtiin. Kiitos siitäkin kaikille!

Muuta huomioitavaa vanhan turuntien lasinsirut pientareella Lempäälästä etelään mentäessä ja kusipäinen torvea rääkyttävä lempääläläis-auto/autoilija, joka tunnistettiin kuuluvan samaan firmaan, kuin todellisen vaaratilanteen aiemmin kanssapolkijalle aiheuttanut.

Niin ja se ave oli tällä kertaa 31.9. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Highlander

Hyvä resepti vappuajelulle..edellisenä iltana pari hodaria, olutta, jallua, viskiä, munkkipalleroita🥃Aamulla englantilainen aamupala🥓Klo 11 yksivaihteinen alle ja 60 km lenkki kiikarissa. Eipäs oo krapulaa yhtään..kulkeepa hyvin..jaa myötätuuli..no, vedetääs vähän putkelta vastatuuleen ja sitä rataa. Meno on kuin Terhokodin iltapäivä ulkoilussa🤡


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Lenkin palautteluosuudella Pirkkahallin vierestä saatiin napattua vielä "Ilmailunkadun suora itään" KOM hyvässä myötätuulessa.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/segments/14751935

Strava näköjään louhi vielä vanhempia tietoja, joten eipä aivan saatukaan KOMmia.

----------


## petentic

Kauden ensimmäinen tiistain vauhtilenkki klo 18 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta! Katsotaan tuulen suunnan mukaan jotta käydäänkö ajamassa Säijässä vaiko Karhen lenkki. Nimenhuuto.

----------


## petentic

Tuulee luoteesta / pohjoisesta. Koska myötätuuleen on aina mukavampi palata, voisi olla Karhe myötäpäivään.

----------


## timoht

Ajellaan kauden avauksena keskiviikon Juhalenkki Vehoniemeen ja takas. Tarkemmin nimenhuudossa.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419176

----------


## petentic

Olipas mukavan hapokasta raastoa! Vaikka kyllä sitä vielä oli kunto pahasti talviterässä  :Kieli pitkällä:  Kahdeksan kuskia oli lähdössä, joista kaksi ensikertalaisia. Ei teknisiä murheita, ei ilkeitä autoilijoita - paljon aurinkoa ja baanaa. Hieno startti kaudelle!

Viljakkalan suuntaan painettiin kunnon vastatuuleen. Karhen risteyksestä Karheen sivutuulessa, jolloin vihdoin myötätuuleen. Mäkikirit tuli seurattua matkan päästä, mutta pari kylttiä tuli taktikoitua  :Hymy:  Ylöjärvelle palatessa oli vielä sen verran tuoreita miehiä, että otettiin Vuorentaustan mäki bonuksena. Minulle 77 km lyhyillä siirtymillä ja 32,4 km/h avg. Jälki.

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

Kova vauhti ensikertalaisilta, pakko arvostaa!  

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Torstain ensimmäisellä iltavapaalla oli 4 kuskia. Perinteinen visiitti Kaarina Maununtyttärentien päähän. Matkaa, vauhtia ja seuraa vähintäänkin sopivasti. Tästä se taas lähtee.

----------


## ranttis

Onkos viikonlopun lenkkien suunnitelmista jotain tietoa jos matkalta kyytiin hyppäämistä miettii...

----------


## plr

Lyhyemmän 23+-2 km/h lenkin ehtisi ajaa Siuron ja Pinsiön kautta Ylöjärvelle Aallon leipomoon kahville ja sieltä ehtisi yhdeksi Metson nurkille pyöräilyviikon avajaisparaatiin.

----------


## Vepasso

> Lyhyemmän 23+-2 km/h lenkin ehtisi ajaa Siuron ja Pinsiön kautta Ylöjärvelle Aallon leipomoon kahville ja sieltä ehtisi yhdeksi Metson nurkille pyöräilyviikon avajaisparaatiin.



Tulkaahan Winterin K-Marketin kautta niin tuun sieltä mukaan.

----------


## plr

Mainio alku kevyille lauantailenkeille. 19 ajajaa, joista osa ensimmäistä kertaa mukana, ajoi aurinkoisen tuulisessa kelissä Siuron ja Pinsiön kautta Aallon konditoriaan kahville. Näin pyöräilykauden alussa vauhti oli kevyttä: 64 km meni 22 km/h keskinopeudella. Nopeammalle lenkille lähti kolme, ehkä joku kertoo missä siellä käytiin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/973290240

Avajaisparaatiin ei ehditty arveluista huolimatta.

----------


## Highlander

^Komea joukko tuli vastaan Särkänniemen jälkeenMulla meinasi jäädä oma lenkki autokyydiksi loppumatkasta kun löi vanteelle asti ja kumi puhki. Oli sitten jäänyt 6 mm kuusiokoloavain kotiin

Siinä kun taluttelin kohti Tohloppia niin yhden talon terassilta huudettiin, että tarvitsenko apua. Sieltä löytyi k-avain ja vielä kunnon pumppukin. Iso kiitos vaan vielä herralle ja ladylle jos foorumia seuraavat 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Raimo R

> ... Nopeammalle lenkille lähti kolme, ehkä joku kertoo missä siellä käytiin.



Nopeammalla lenkillä ajettiin Näsijärven ympäri Pirkan pyöräilyn klassikon reittiä. Banaanitäydennystä haimme Kurun Salesta ja kahvi/tee/sämpylä/munkkitaukoa pidimme Murolen kesä(kanava)kahvilassa. Ajonaikainen keskinopeus oli minulla siirtymineen (150,7 km) 30,0 km/h.

----------


## plr

Laitetaan nyt tänne toinenkin kuva. Lenkillä puhjenneen renkaan syy oli revennyt kylki. Kuvassa on painetta 4 bar, joten uudelleenpuhkeaminen johtui siitä, että ehjä vaihdettu sisärengas tuli viillosta läpi täysillä paineilla eikä vanteen ja ulkorenkaan väliin jääneestä sisärenkaasta.

Epäselväksi jäi mikä renkaan kyljen viilsi tuohon kuntoon.

----------


## missile

Mun nelitonninen meni samalla lailla vuos sitten. Laitoin siihen butyylisisurin paikan sisäpuolelle, hyvin on toiminut ja edelleen ajossa. Että ei välttämättä ole vielä roskiskamaa tuo päällikumi. Eikä toi tarvi kun sopivan terävän kiven että leikkautuu.

----------


## petentic

Aamulla klo 10 sunnuntailenkkiä Mustalahdesta. Aika viileä sääennuste, mutta sentään poutaa 😊 Onkohan kevyen lisäksi vauhdikkaammalle lähtijöitä?

----------


## petentic

Ei ollut erikseen vauhdikkaampaa ryhmää, joten mentiin "perinnelenkille" Kehäkukkaan. Yhteensä seitsemän ketjunpyörittäjää, joista yksi ensikertalainen  :Hymy:  Viljakkalantiellä yksi kaatuminen, kun kelviltä oltiin siirtymässä tielle. Hidastettiin hyvin, mutta jarrutus risteyksessä tuotti yhden kyljelleenkupsahduksen. Ei vaurioita. Jälki. Kylmähän siellä oli ja tuulista, mutta lämmin tee ja marjapiirakka vaniljakastikkeella on edelleenkin kesäkauden merkki  :Hymy:

----------


## Vesilax

> Ei ollut erikseen vauhdikkaampaa ryhmää, joten mentiin "perinnelenkille" Kehäkukkaan. Yhteensä seitsemän ketjunpyörittäjää, joista yksi ensikertalainen  Viljakkalantiellä yksi kaatuminen, kun kelviltä oltiin siirtymässä tielle. Hidastettiin hyvin, mutta jarrutus risteyksessä tuotti yhden kyljelleenkupsahduksen. Ei vaurioita. Jälki. Kylmähän siellä oli ja tuulista, mutta lämmin tee ja marjapiirakka vaniljakastikkeella on edelleenkin kesäkauden merkki



Hieman pohdittiin että oltaisiinko lähdetty tänne vaimon kanssa, ryhmäajotreeni olisi hänelle paikallaan kun pirkkakin on suunnitteilla. Hyvä ettei lähdetty kun nopeus oli jo näinkin kova. Jospa koitetaan tuota maltillisempaa lauantain lenkkiä.

----------


## plr

Nyt kun maantiepyöräilykausi on vasta alkanut, niin yritetään pitää etukäteen nuotitettujen lenkkien keskinopeudet mieluummin alarajan tuntumassa kuin ylärajalla. Tiistain ja torstain vauhtilenkeillä tietysti mennään vauhdikkaasti porukka huomioon ottaen. Viikonloppulenkkien perusnuotitus on "tasainen rasitus", mikä tarkoittaa vauhdin huomattavaa keventämistä ylämäkiin, sujuvaa menoa tasaisella ja kärjeltä reipasta vetoa alamäissä. Eilisellä 22 km/h lenkillä puheensorina kuului koko ajan takaa. Se onkin hyvä nyrkkisääntö: Kun puhetta ei kuulu, niin mennään liian kovaa.

----------


## Highlander

^Tai sitten ei ole mitään järkevää sanottavaa  :Vink:  Mulla meni muuten Conti viime vuonna ihan samoin kuin tuo sun rengas...syyllinen oli silloin iso lasinpala. En kyllä uskaltanut omalla kikkailla korjauksen kanssa.

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Nyt kun maantiepyöräilykausi on vasta alkanut, niin yritetään pitää etukäteen nuotitettujen lenkkien keskinopeudet mieluummin alarajan tuntumassa kuin ylärajalla. Tiistain ja torstain vauhtilenkeillä tietysti mennään vauhdikkaasti porukka huomioon ottaen. Viikonloppulenkkien perusnuotitus on "tasainen rasitus", mikä tarkoittaa vauhdin huomattavaa keventämistä ylämäkiin, sujuvaa menoa tasaisella ja kärjeltä reipasta vetoa alamäissä. Eilisellä 22 km/h lenkillä puheensorina kuului koko ajan takaa. Se onkin hyvä nyrkkisääntö: Kun puhetta ei kuulu, niin mennään liian kovaa.



Tunnustan että mäkiin tuli vedettyä liian kovasti. Oli mittari piilossa hihan alla ja tunntuma muutenkin vähän heikko. Ens kerralla skarpimmin!

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

Tiistaille on luvassa epämääräistä säätä. Säätä pelkäämättömille vauhtilenkki klo 18 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta. Minä jätän tämän lähdön tällä erää väliin, kun on Lotta Eriksson Metso-kirjastolla samaan aikaan.

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

Millaista vauhtia tänään on ajatus pitää maantielenkillä? Noin suurin piirtein.

----------


## JuRi

> Millaista vauhtia tänään on ajatus pitää maantielenkillä? Noin suurin piirtein.



Tiistai ja torstai ovat lyhyitä vauhtilenkkejä. Todellista vauhtia tai rasitusta on oikeastaan mahdoton kuvata kmh tai muullakaan mitattavalla mittarilla, koska kaikki ne ovat monen tekijän summia ja moni vielä henkilökohtaisia. Meininki on se, että Ti ja To mennään reippaasti. Vaikka kaikilla lenkeillä noudatetaan kaveria ei jätetä-periaatetta, on kuitenkin kohteliasta alkumatkasta tunnustella vauhtia. Jos meno on aivan liian rasittavaa itselle, on parempi antaa muiden mennä ja tehdä oma lenkki. Jos taas rasitus on hiukan liian kovaa kannattaa jättää vetovuorot lyhyemmiksi tai olla ottamatta niitä ollenkaan. Tai jos tuntuu että omat pohkeet antaa paljon potkua, niin auraa sitten ilmaa muidenkin edestä.
Koska näyttää siltä, että tänään on aika vähätuulista ja lumista, asettunee vauhti 34 kmh ympäristöön. Jos tämä ei kuulosta aivan järjettömän haastavalta, kannattaa tulla mukaan. Peesin hyötyä ei kannata vähätellä, siinä voittaa monta kmh:ta yksin puskemiseen nähden. Ti ja to lenkit eivät ole myöskään totista tavoitteellista harjoittelua vaan reipasta hauskanpitoa, tämäkin antaa tilaa erikuntoisille kuskeille.

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

> Tiistai ja torstai ovat lyhyitä vauhtilenkkejä. Todellista vauhtia tai rasitusta on oikeastaan mahdoton kuvata kmh tai muullakaan mitattavalla mittarilla, koska kaikki ne ovat monen tekijän summia ja moni vielä henkilökohtaisia. Meininki on se, että Ti ja To mennään reippaasti. Vaikka kaikilla lenkeillä noudatetaan kaveria ei jätetä-periaatetta, on kuitenkin kohteliasta alkumatkasta tunnustella vauhtia. Jos meno on aivan liian rasittavaa itselle, on parempi antaa muiden mennä ja tehdä oma lenkki. Jos taas rasitus on hiukan liian kovaa kannattaa jättää vetovuorot lyhyemmiksi tai olla ottamatta niitä ollenkaan. Tai jos tuntuu että omat pohkeet antaa paljon potkua, niin auraa sitten ilmaa muidenkin edestä.
> Koska näyttää siltä, että tänään on aika vähätuulista ja lumista, asettunee vauhti 34 kmh ympäristöön. Jos tämä ei kuulosta aivan järjettömän haastavalta, kannattaa tulla mukaan. Peesin hyötyä ei kannata vähätellä, siinä voittaa monta kmh:ta yksin puskemiseen nähden. Ti ja to lenkit eivät ole myöskään totista tavoitteellista harjoittelua vaan reipasta hauskanpitoa, tämäkin antaa tilaa erikuntoisille kuskeille.



Kiitos. Vastauksesta rohkaistuneena kuudelta nähdään!

----------


## JuRi

Torstaina tehtiin Saarikylien sujautus - siellä se oli talvenjälkeen paikallaan. Lunta ja tuulta tuli luvattua enemmän, mutta siitä huolimatta vauhti oli aiotun kaltaista. Vaikka kieltämättä kiire iski Saarenmaantiellä, kun lunta tuprutti sakeammin kuin Jouluna.

----------


## josku

Mitäs mielessä huomenna pidemmälle lenkille? Itsellä on Kehäkukan piirakat vielä tältä keväältä(?) syömättä, eli sinne tekisi mieli esim Siuro-Jumesniemi-Kehäkukka-Viljakkala-Karhe-Ylöjärvi, vauhti mielelummin näin keväästä speksin ala- kuin yläpäässä  :Hymy:  Muutkin vaihtoehdot toki kelpaavat.

----------


## Vesilax

... ja mahtaako huomenna olla ollenkaan tosi kevyttä maantielenkkiä vai korvaantuuko se pyöräilyviikon kirkkopyöräilyllä?

----------


## reikuu

> ... ja mahtaako huomenna olla ollenkaan tosi kevyttä maantielenkkiä vai korvaantuuko se pyöräilyviikon kirkkopyöräilyllä?



Ainakin Kanuunoista on paljon porukkaa vetämässä Kirkkopyöräilyä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com näyttää, että huomenna on molemmille Mustalahdesta lähteville lenkeille tulossa ajajia. Kukaan ei ole vielä ilmoittautunut vetäjäksi, mutta joskulla ainakin oli jo hyvä suunnitelma pidemmälle lenkille.

Helpottaa lenkille osallistumisen mietinnässä, kun klikkaa osallistumisensa tuonne Nimenhuutoon, niin muutkin näkevät onko porukkaa tulossa. Vaikka ei olisi varma osallistumisestaan, niin kyllä uskaltaa klikata "In", jos asia on mietinnässä.

----------


## Vesilax

> http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com näyttää, että huomenna on molemmille Mustalahdesta lähteville lenkeille tulossa ajajia. Kukaan ei ole vielä ilmoittautunut vetäjäksi, mutta joskulla ainakin oli jo hyvä suunnitelma pidemmälle lenkille.
> 
> Helpottaa lenkille osallistumisen mietinnässä, kun klikkaa osallistumisensa tuonne Nimenhuutoon, niin muutkin näkevät onko porukkaa tulossa. Vaikka ei olisi varma osallistumisestaan, niin kyllä uskaltaa klikata "In", jos asia on mietinnässä.



Viisaita sanoja. Meillä tosin taitaa juttu kuitenkin kallistua oman lenkuran puolelle. Kirkkoajeluun oltaisiin lähdetty mukaan jos mun "ei-maantiefillari" olisi paremmassa hapessa.

----------


## kh74

Mitäs kautta kanuunajuna meinaa mennä? Voisin tulla mukaan Lamminpäästä tai Tesomalta esimerkiksi jos tännepäin ollaan lähdössä.

----------


## josku

Voitas tulla WMKMn kautta Tohlopin rantaa ja siitä Tesomankatua Kolmenkulmalle

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Pidempi lenkki mentiin suunnitelmien mukaisesti Kehäkukan suuntaan. Mukana oli 11 kuskia tuulisessa ja ainakin itselleni hiukan viileässä säässä. Lenkin tiedot löytyvät täältä.
Lyhempi lenkki taisi suuntautua Viitapohjan suuntaan, vajaan kymmenen ajajan voimin.
Kiitos kaikille hyvästä ajoseurasta!

----------


## villeni

Lauantain lyhyt lenkki kävi tosiaan kuuden kuskin voimin Viitapohjassa vastapäivään ja -tuuleen, ja tauolla Kessan kahvilassa. Virallinen osuus n. 65 km ja 24km/h. Kiitokset vetäjälle ja ajoseuralle!

----------


## JuRi

Olisiko huomiselle sunnuntaille kiinnostusta järjestettyä lenkkiä napsun nopeammasta ja lyhyemmästä lenkistä - noin 3 h kestolla?

Ei vaikuta olevan kiinnostusta, jään pois Mustanlahden lähdöstä ja teen lyhyen privaatin.

----------


## reikuu

Äitienpäivän yhteislenkille suunnistautui 10 kuskia varsin kokenutta kaartia ja kohti Koskenvoimaa, joka viettikin äitienpäivää olemalla suljettu. Ikunassa kylläkin led-valot vilkkuivat 'Open'. Kahvit oli sitten Lempäälässä. Vauhtispeksin ylärajalla mentiin auringon ja lämmön kirvoittamana yhteistuumin. Hyvää äitienpäivää asianosaisille! Jälki.

----------


## kh74

> Pidempi lenkki mentiin suunnitelmien mukaisesti Kehäkukan suuntaan. Mukana oli 11 kuskia tuulisessa ja ainakin itselleni hiukan viileässä säässä. Lenkin tiedot löytyvät täältä.



Hyvä lenkki oli.

Yksi huomio missä olis mielestäni parantamisen varaa: Parijono toimi huonosti, koska jommassakummassa jonossa lähes koko ajan joku valuili taakse ja hinasi taas kiinni, ja se teki takana tulevien ajamisesta koko ajan hieman stressaavaa ja paikoin vähän vaarallistakin. Oli pitkiä pätkiä että oli vaikea saada selvää takana että miten parien edes pitäisi mennä.

Pitäisikö tähdentää enemmän sitä että parijonossa pyrittäisiin mätsäämään sitä vierellä olevaa, eikä jahdata heti kiinni edellä menevän takapyörää, jos vieruskaveri joutuisi jäämään taakse sen takia? Ja toisaalta pitäisi yrittää olla valumatta vierustoverin kohdalta taakespäin.

Mikäli oikein tulkitsin niin kyseessä ei ollut väsymys vaan rutiinin puute.

----------


## Myrtillus

Jos jokainen pitää huolen, että ajaa parin kanssa rinnan ei ongelmaa tule. Jos ei uskalla ajaa lähellä edellä olevaa, niin jättää vähän enemmän väliä, mutta kertoo siitä vierusparille ja pyytää pysymään rinnalla. Näillä kahdella tempulla ei parijonon pitäisi hajoilla. 
Rakentavaa kritiikkiä ja ehdotuksia kannattaa jakaa myös ajonaikana.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Tiistaina vauhdikkaamman ajon päivä! Klo 18 Winterinmutkan K-Market. Viimeksi ajettiin Karhe, joten tällä kertaa voisi ajaa vaikkapa klassikon, Säijän kahdeksikon. Eli mukaan voi tulla Rajasalmen silloilta taikka sieltä Pirkkalan puolelta risteyksestä, jossa ollaan about klo 1815. Nimenhuuto: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419131

----------


## maatamo

Rauhallisempi lenkki (ka alle 30 km/h) lähtee Kaukajärven McDonaldsilta klo 17. Valkeakoski-Lempäälä ja takaisin Pirkkalan kautta.

Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kki

Säijän 8 ajettiin viime vkon ti vauhtilenkillä, mutta voihan sinne uudestaankin mennä.

----------


## maatamo

> Rauhallisempi lenkki (ka alle 30 km/h) lähtee Kaukajärven McDonaldsilta klo 17. Valkeakoski-Lempäälä ja takaisin Pirkkalan kautta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Siis tiistaina 16.5. 

Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petentic

> Säijän 8 ajettiin viime vkon ti vauhtilenkillä, mutta voihan sinne uudestaankin mennä.



Ai pirskatti, minulla jäikin edellisviikko väliin! Muistelin kauden ensimmäistä... Voidaan ajaa vaikkapa Sasi niin ei tule liikaa toistoa :#

----------


## virppe

Olisko ketään lähdössä huomenna aamulla ajaan vaikka 100 kilsaa?

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

> Hyvä lenkki oli.
> 
> Yksi huomio missä olis mielestäni parantamisen varaa: Parijono toimi huonosti, koska jommassakummassa jonossa lähes koko ajan joku valuili taakse ja hinasi taas kiinni, ja se teki takana tulevien ajamisesta koko ajan hieman stressaavaa ja paikoin vähän vaarallistakin. Oli pitkiä pätkiä että oli vaikea saada selvää takana että miten parien edes pitäisi mennä.
> 
> Pitäisikö tähdentää enemmän sitä että parijonossa pyrittäisiin mätsäämään sitä vierellä olevaa, eikä jahdata heti kiinni edellä menevän takapyörää, jos vieruskaveri joutuisi jäämään taakse sen takia? Ja toisaalta pitäisi yrittää olla valumatta vierustoverin kohdalta taakespäin.
> 
> *Mikäli oikein tulkitsin niin kyseessä ei ollut väsymys vaan rutiinin puute*.



Varmasti juuri näin. Ensi kerralla tarkemmin ja puhe jo lenkillä.

Huutelen jo nyt lenkkiseuraa keskiviikolle Viitapohjaan. Keskarin ajattelin pitää kevyessä 25km/h tuntumassa. Lähtö klo 18.00 Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä.

----------


## JuRi

> Siis tiistaina 16.5. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Yritän tulla mukaan, mutta suunnittelen palaavani Valkeakoskelta suoraan Mäccärille. Jos en ole paikalla 17:00 niin menkää ilman minua.

----------


## petentic

> ... Voidaan ajaa vaikkapa Sasi niin ei tule liikaa toistoa :#



Sasi ajettiin. Lähdössä oli 11 kuskia, huippua! Pari ensikertalaistakin. Alku mentiin kohtuu rauhallisesti, mutta Rounionkadulla päästiin jo hyvään vauhtiin. Pari pikkukiriä ja sitten hieman rullailua ennen Sasin mäkeä, jossa vapaalla vauhdilla. Pohkeet eivät suostuneet tänään yhteistyöhön joten omalta osalta kiipeily jäi torsoksi ja tikuttelevien krampinalkujen rauhoitteluun. Topin tuvalla saatiin poppoo taas kokoon, ja Metsäkylästä Elovainion suuntaan nosteltiin uudestaan vauhtia. Mastontien nousu kohti Vuorentaustaa otettiin loppuraastoksi. Sitten ryhmä alkoikin jo hajaantua, kun osa siirtyi kotimatkalle.

Vetovuoroja ei ole näillä(kään) lenkeillä pakko ottaa, voi ajaa "luukkumiehen paikalla" ryhmän peesissä. Näin tänäänkin parin kuskin osalta. Sillä tavoin tutustuu vauhtilenkkeihin ja voi nostaa omaa kuntotasoaan. Vauhtilenkit ovat siis monipuolisia ja sopivat kaikille, jotka ovat yksin ajaneet esimerkiksi kolmenkympin keskinopeudella yksikseen. Messiin vain siis!

----------


## JuRi

Myös varjolenkki Mäccäriltä saa +++ pisteet, vaikkakin olin peesissä vain Valkeakoskelle asti. Kiitokset nelikön muille kolmelle!

----------


## maatamo

> Myös varjolenkki Mäccäriltä saa +++ pisteet, vaikkakin olin peesissä vain Valkeakoskelle asti. Kiitokset nelikön muille kolmelle!



Kiitos, oli hyvä lenkki! Oli puhetta, että ensi viikolla tiistaina otettaisiin uusiksi. 

Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna meinaan hissutella maantiellä.
Klo 10 on jo lämmennyt liki 20 asteeseen.
Löytyykös muita varttuneita ja vapaallaolevia ajelemaan alle 25km/h keskarilla
Kuokkalan Nesteelle Anian rantatien kautta?
Amurin Helmeltä klo 10 Rantatien kautta WMKM:lle, Rajasalmen silloille n klo 10.35.

----------


## Huru-ukko

Tulen WMKM:ltä mukaan. Ehkä jatkan Kuokkalasta omin päin pidemmälle.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Torstain vauhtilenkki ajettiin Valkeakoskelle hyvässä, kuivana säilyneessä säässä. 6 kuskia läksi, heistä viisi ajoi Lempäälään, missä Pirkkalan osasto irtautui kotia kohti. Varsinkin alkumatka oli tasaisen tiukkaa vetoa, keskarin V-koskelle ollessa noin 37 - vastatuuleen. https://www.strava.com/activities/994375101/overview 

Pikkukaupunkien ohitukseen opittiin uusia reittejä, mikä hidasti menoa jonkin verran. Kaikkiaan oikein hyvä, vetotehtävissä kunnon anakynnyksen intervallikuormaa tarjonnut setti. Kiitos kaikille!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

Kiitokset kaikille Kaukajärvi - V-koski vedoista. Idän "vakioporukkaa" oli mukana vähemmän, mutta on hienoa että länsipuolelta tultiin kirittämään. Tervetuloa jatkossakin torstaisin.

----------


## frp

Pirkkalan jaosto ei tunnusta itää eikä länttä, mutta torstai on vähän huonompi päivä revitellä kauheasti kun lauantaina/sunnuntaina on usein kisa.

----------


## Kajtsu

Onkos huomiselle pitkälle lenkille suunnitelmia?

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lienee tavallista hiljaisempaa maantielenkeillä, kun TdT tarjoaa myös hienot syklolenkit.
Itse käyn katsomassa Hakametsässä lähdön ja ajelen sen jälkeen Pyhälenkin ihan köykäisesti.
---
Ai niin: tänään ajeltiin lyhkäisissä Kuokkalan Nesteelle neljän hengen porukalla.
Oli niin mukavaa ja spekseissä pysyttiin.
Näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1742118591

----------


## Highlander

^Mitäs tuosta Pyhästä tuli kilometriä? Vois olla paikallaan jos turvotusta :Vink: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> ^Mitäs tuosta Pyhästä tuli kilometriä? Vois olla paikallaan jos turvotusta



Nelisenkymmentä Hakametsä - Laukontorin kahvit.

----------


## Highlander

> Nelisenkymmentä Hakametsä - Laukontorin kahvit.



Jos tuun seuraksi yksivaihteisella niin on varmasti kevyttä


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

Menen aamusta Mustalahteen....katsotaan saadaanko parukka kasaan  :Hymy: 





> Huomenna lienee tavallista hiljaisempaa maantielenkeillä, kun TdT tarjoaa myös hienot syklolenkit.
> Itse käyn katsomassa Hakametsässä lähdön ja ajelen sen jälkeen Pyhälenkin ihan köykäisesti.
> ---
> Ai niin: tänään ajeltiin lyhkäisissä Kuokkalan Nesteelle neljän hengen porukalla.
> Oli niin mukavaa ja spekseissä pysyttiin.
> Näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1742118591

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Ajattelin lähteä kiertämään Roineen Sappee optiolla kulkematta Mustalahden kautta. Vauhti 30 paikkeilla. Lähtö 10:01 Linnainmaan cittarilta Aitolahden tien puolelta.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Onnikka

Voisin liittyä mukaan kaukajärven mäkkäriltä. Monelta olet siellä 10:15 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

OK. Siihen ehtii hyvin.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## wassiman

Linnainmaan Citarilta lähtis toinenkin Roineen kierto mutta 26-28 keskarin haminoille sijoittuva porukka. Tällähetkellä junan koko on 1.. 10:00 lähtö.

----------


## Kajtsu

Tulen myös Kaukajärven mäkkärille 10:15, koska ei näytä Mustalahteen olevan tunkua...





> Voisin liittyä mukaan kaukajärven mäkkäriltä. Monelta olet siellä 10:15 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MsBandMe

Linnainmaalta lähdössä klo 10 myös rauhallinen Viitapohjan kierto...

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain kevyt lenkki suuntaa Kehäkukkaan, noin satanen.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419321
Reitti: Mustalahti-WMKM-Teivo-Ylöjärvi jne

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Roineen ripeämpään kiertoon lähti neljä ja matkalta tuli vielä kaksi lisää. Pälkäneellä Sappee option lunasti kolme kuskia. Sappeen kera reilut 130 kilsaa n.32 keskarilla tasasta menoa alusta loppuun. Kiitokset osallistujille. Ja kiivettiin  Sappeen mäki.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -Markku-

Reippaampi yhteislenkki Mustalahden satamasta starttasi kolmen kuskin voimin Näsijärven kiertoon. Mutalan kohdalla tosin yksi lähti omalle reitilleen, joten pääosa matkasta ajettiin kahdella kuskilla. Menomatka Kuruun oli selvästi vastatuulta, jossa suurempi porukka olisi ollut avuksi. Paluumatka Teiskon puolta sen sijaan kulki oikein kivasti myötätuulessa. Ja Muroleen kanavalla pidettiin tietysti munkkitauko. Kilometrejä 135 (+ siirtymät) ja keskinopeus noin 32.4 km/h.

Lauantain rauhallisempi (yhteis)lenkki lähti liikkeelle ilmeisesti yhden kuski voimin, joten siellä sai ajella aika rauhassa.

----------


## Talisker

Taidettiin saada liki ennätysosanotto kevään maantielenkeille tänään: 19 kuskia.
Vauhtia hilliten turvallinen ja mukava ajo.
Näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1746094182

Uhmattiin myös Siuron valtatien tieraivoisia ajamalla järjestäytyneenä kulkueena Siurosta Nokialle.
Kaksi ohittavaa autoilijaa noin 25 - 30:stä osoitti kevyesti mieltään.

----------


## Myrtillus

Heh..perälle jollekkin selkään iso lappu "Tämä on järjestäytynyt kulkue" ja keltainen vilkku penkin taakse. 
Ei se muuten selviä autokuskille ja siltikin pitää sitä luultavasti mielenosoituksena😊

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

> perälle selkään iso lappu ... keltainen vilkku penkin taakse



Ja 1,5 metrin turvaviiri.

Olisikohan AMMU-lehti kiinnostunut, jos tällaisen systeemin järjestelisi??

----------


## maatamo

Tiistaina 23. päivä klo 17 lähden lenkille kohti Valkeakoskea  Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä. Mennään joko Roinetta ympäri tai  Lempäälän-Pirkkalan suuntaan. Kaikki käy:-) Keskivauhti on alle 30 km/h.  Viime viikon keskari oli 28.7km/h ja matkaa kertyi reilut 80 km.

----------


## reikuu

> Keskivauhti on alle 30 km/h.  Viime viikon keskari oli 28.7km/h ja matkaa kertyi reilut 80 km.



 Pirkkalan Lidlin liikennevaloissa kun otin mittarin pois päältä keskari oli 31,3 ja matkaa 84,6. Loppu oli ilmeisen hitaampi  Huomenna en valitettavasti pääse.

----------


## maatamo

> Pirkkalan Lidlin liikennevaloissa kun otin mittarin pois päältä keskari oli 31,3 ja matkaa 84,6. Loppu oli ilmeisen hitaampi  Huomenna en valitettavasti pääse.



Kiitos tarkennuksesta! Suunto tarjoili mulle hieman kevyemmän vauhdin; 30 km/h keskarin ennen kahvia ja 28 km/h kahvin jälkeen. Tänään näyttäisi olevan lähes tuuleton keli, joten eiköhän taas lähelle samoja lukemia päästä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna taidetaan vihdoin päästä oikeesti Juhalenkillekin.
Sääennuste on ok: http://www.yr.no/place/Finland/Weste...r_by_hour.html

Tähän tyyliin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/885542068
Amurin Helmi 9.30-Koilliskeskus n klo 10-Saarenmaantie-Tiihala-Paakari-Amurin Helmi n klo 13.XX.

----------


## Onnikka

> Kiitos tarkennuksesta! Suunto tarjoili mulle hieman kevyemmän vauhdin; 30 km/h keskarin ennen kahvia ja 28 km/h kahvin jälkeen. Tänään näyttäisi olevan lähes tuuleton keli, joten eiköhän taas lähelle samoja lukemia päästä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Lähden mukaan, jos ei keli sateeksi muutu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

Nimenhuudossa on viesti seitsemän kirkon lenkistä torstaina klo 8 Mustalahden satamasta, matkaa 160 km: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419940

----------


## plr

Helatorstaina tosiaan ajetaan perinteinen Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki. Kaikilla kirkoilla käydään leimaamassa kuponki ja juomassa mehu/kahvi ja Akaassa syömässä. Vauhti on 25-30 km/h porukan mukaan ja pyritään etenemään tasaisella rasituksella. Leppoisaa menoa ilman kiirettä. Tästä hyvä pitkä lenkki pohjalle ennen Pirkan pyöräilyä!

Lisätietoja:
http://www.saaksmaenseurakunta.fi/ta...on-pyoralenkki

----------


## josku

Ja ajettavissa maantiepyörällä, eli ei mennä sorateille? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Tänään tod näk tiistailenkki klo 18 Winterinmutkan K-Market. Itse en pääse, töitä... ja eilinen Hki - Tre 210 km jaloissa ettei muutenkaan. Mutta käykää ajamassa, sää erinomainen!

----------


## kki

On vauhtilenkki tänään

----------


## plr

> Ja ajettavissa maantiepyörällä, eli ei mennä sorateille?



Helatorstain lenkki ajetaan asfaltoituja teitä koko matkan eli maantiepyörä on hyvä. Cyclollakin voi toki lähteä.  :Hymy:

----------


## -Markku-

Tiistain vauhtilenkki käytiin kuuden kuskin voimin reittiä Ylöjärvi - Komi - Lintuharjuntie - Rokkakoski - Sasi - Siuro. Matkaa 80 km ja keskinopeus 37.4 km/h. Ja hieno ilma sekä juuri sopiva lämpötila.

----------


## maatamo

Eilisellä Tre-Valkeakoski-Lempäälä-Pirkkala -lenkillä oli kolme ajajaa. Keskivauhti oli reipas 30 km/h ja kilometrejä kertyi 85 km. Upea keli ja parhaat hillomunkit:-) Kiitos, mukavaa oli. Ensi tiistaina uusiksi kelin niin salliessa!

----------


## Talisker

> Huomenna taidetaan vihdoin päästä oikeesti Juhalenkillekin.
> ...



Vanhaan hyvään malliin mentiin, yhdeksän kuskin voimin.
Näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1755625776

Muutama myönteinen kohtaaminen autoilijoiden kanssa ja 
yksi eteen kääntynyt bussikuski Koilliskeskuksessa ja 
yksi härski eteen ajanut kavarikuski Kangasalan torilta kadun toiselle puolelle.
Onneksi oli ilman kypärää ja kuuli mun karjumiseni.

----------


## E.T.

> Helatorstaina tosiaan ajetaan perinteinen Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki. Kaikilla kirkoilla käydään leimaamassa kuponki ja juomassa mehu/kahvi ja Akaassa syömässä. Vauhti on 25-30 km/h porukan mukaan ja pyritään etenemään tasaisella rasituksella. Leppoisaa menoa ilman kiirettä. Tästä hyvä pitkä lenkki pohjalle ennen Pirkan pyöräilyä!
> 
> Lisätietoja:
> http://www.saaksmaenseurakunta.fi/ta...on-pyoralenkki



Mistä, mihin aikaan, kuinka pitkä? 😊
Saattaisi kiinnostaa tulla huutamaan vauhtia pois.

----------


## plr

Huomisen lenkin tarkempia tietoja: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419940

----------


## ManseMankeli

Oisko jollain heittää tuota seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkkiä GPX/Garmin tiedostona. Tuolla se on (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419940) , mutta vaatisi rahaa että saisi ulos.

----------


## Raimo R

> Oisko jollain heittää tuota seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkkiä GPX/Garmin tiedostona. Tuolla se on (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419940) , mutta vaatisi rahaa että saisi ulos.



Tässä muutaman vuoden takainen pyörähdys kaikkien kirkkojen kautta Pirkkalasta Pirkkalaan:Tuossa nimenhuudossa linkitetyssä reitissä kiertosuunta on eri

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/509315030

gpx:ksi saa oikean yläosan hammasrattaan exportilla...

----------


## Talisker

Kevyet lenkit jatkuu: huomenna helatorstaina aion ajella syklolla kolmisen tuntia.
Startti klo 10 Amurin Helmeltä, Pyhälenkkiä Varalan kautta Vaakkolammin sivuitse Villilään ja
sieltä joko Nokialle tai Pirkkalan pikkuteille.

----------


## makimies

> Oisko jollain heittää tuota seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkkiä GPX/Garmin tiedostona. Tuolla se on (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419940) , mutta vaatisi rahaa että saisi ulos.



Tässä tämänpäiväinen, https://flow.polar.com/training/analysis/1410311837

----------


## ManseMankeli

Kiitos Raimo R. Kaikki kirkot tuli löydettyä hienosti. Ilman navia olisi joutunut keskittymään suunnistukseen eikä nauttimaan pyöräilystä  :Hymy: 
En tiedä, halusiko korkeammat voimat koetella mua kirkkopyöräilyssä, kun koko ajan tuntui tuulevan vastaan.

----------


## plr

Toinen näkemys Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkistä: https://www.strava.com/activities/1004950045

Matkassa oli seitsemän ajajaa, joillakin väleillä enemmänkin. Keli hieman tuulinen, täysin kuivaa kuitenkin koko matkan. 27 km/h, 168 km. 3x pullakahvit, mehua jokaisella kirkolla, keitto Akaassa torilla (päivitettiin paikallisilta kaupunginjohtajatilanne). Pitää kehittää vielä taukokestävyyttä, koska niitä tulee niin nopeasti ettei vain pysty juomaan kahvia joka leimauksella. Tämä on vatsalle kova tapahtuma, vaikkei kovaa mentykään.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ensi vuonna uudestaan!

----------


## Raimo R

Tämä sattui silmiini Pirkkalan kunnan kotisivuilta:

"Tampereen kaupunki ja kaupunkiseudun  kunnat tiedustelevat mielipidettäsi toiminta- ja palvelutason  mittaamiseksi talvikunnossapidon osalta (auraus/liukkauden torjunta)  talvikautena 2016-2017. Tuloksia käytetään talvikunnossapidon  toimintojen kehittämisessä ja kävelyn ja pyöräilyn seurannassa."
Linkki kyselyyn (12.6.2017 saakka)

----------


## reikuu

> Toinen näkemys Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkistä: https://www.strava.com/activities/1004950045
> 
> Matkassa oli seitsemän ajajaa, joillakin väleillä enemmänkin. Keli hieman tuulinen, täysin kuivaa kuitenkin koko matkan. 27 km/h, 168 km. 3x pullakahvit, mehua jokaisella kirkolla, keitto Akaassa torilla (päivitettiin paikallisilta kaupunginjohtajatilanne). Pitää kehittää vielä taukokestävyyttä, koska niitä tulee niin nopeasti ettei vain pysty juomaan kahvia joka leimauksella. Tämä on vatsalle kova tapahtuma, vaikkei kovaa mentykään. 
> 
> Ensi vuonna uudestaan!



 Seitsikko Urjalassa, muistaakseni.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

Tää Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki on vuodesta toiseen peruuttamattomasti kovin kiirainen koitos. Vain viisi minuuttia ennen lähtöä tarkistin sääennusteen, joka symbolisoi kahdella vesipisaralla varmaa sadetta.

Joten 2-pyörällä raajat piiloitettuna ja pyöräilykengät kumisuojukseen sujautettuina. No, pian se 7KPL-kiira painoi päälle, sykemittaus heitteli nollalukemaa liian taajaan.
Ajatus oli ajaa pk:ta ja pyrkiä edes 27 km/h nopeuteen. Aattoilta oli täydellisen vähätuulinen pk-lenkkiin 28,5 km/h keskarilla tuulen ollessa 1-2 m/s jatkuvaa (kuitupyörällä minimivaatetuksella).
Jos nyt ei sitten satanutkaan, tuulisuus oli se tämänkertainen kiira. Yhtä tuskaa edetä Vt9:iä Uudelta-Salmelta pohjoiseen Kylmäkoskelle laajoilla peltolakeuksilla.
Ei sitten tullut vettä pisaraakaan, vaan aamun pilvisyys itse asiassa väheni aamupäivän edetessä. Aika puolituskainen olo painaa ylivaatetuksella, peltolakeuksien tuulimeri heitti sykkeen vk-puolelle yli 2 minuuttia ja ksk alle 26 km/h!! Tuskaa; pyöräilen siis 7KPL:llää.

Viime vuonna 7KPL jäi väliin, kun se ei ollutkaan helatorstaina, vaan pyhän kolminaisuudenpäivänä, jolloin sattui olemaan Giro d'Espoo 2016. 7KPL on aiheuttanut ylim. kustannuksia, kun vuosikymmenen alkupuolella VLK kirkon betoniseinään nojaamaan jättämäni pyörä kaatui tapahtumaan kirjautuessani ja tuloksena oli silloinen johdollisen mittaroinnin katkennut kadenssianturin kaapelointi. Pahin sade-7KPL värjäsi jopa lompakkoni setelit, kun ei ollut tasarahaa maksamiseen, piti ottaa koko lompsa ylipainoksi. Tuona vuonna sain kai pahimmiten jalkani maitohapoille, oli se Danten inferno kokea navakkaa vastatuulta ja rajuja sadekuuroja.

Tänä vuonna kai karmani hyvitti nämä jatkuvat piinat 7KPL:ssä; soitettiin [_laivalle; olin risteilyllä, kun ennen Giroa VK meni 2h 30m (74 km) Fulcrum Zeroilla viime vuoden vastaava pre-Giro VK 2h 20m ajan sijaan; annon periksi painonhallinta-askeettisuudelle_] voittaneeni pikkupalkinnon järjestäjien toimesta ja tuo ylläoleva valokuva on minun ottamani. Ollos hyvä vaan, sano kanuuna kanuunoille.

Muuten, ensi kerran näin jonkun huijaavan pyöräilytapahtumassa: St130:n ja Huittulantien risteykseen pysähtyi sininen 90-luvun Nissan, jossa vetokoukussa oleva V-haarukkamallisessa pyörätelineessä takasivulaukullinen retkipyörä, näin tapahtuman. Herra eläkeläinen pyöräili edelläni Sääksmäen kirkolle. Kun olin ehtinyt Sääksmäen sillan eteläpuolelle, tämä Herra Nissani paineli autollaan ja pyörä vetokoukkuhaarukassa ohitseni kohti Toijalaa...

Oikein tässä odottaa vuoden 2018-tapahtuman fyysistä kurjuutta ja tekniikan takapakkeja pilke silmäkulmassa. ;-)

----------


## JuRi

Huomenna on tasan kaksi viikkoa Pirkanpyöräilyyn. Sen kunniaksi ja pieneksi harjoitteluksi on aamulla tarjolla napsua reippaampi retki Kehäkukkaan. Vauhtia noin 32-33 kmh. Meno tasaista ja ylämäet rauhallisesti. Aurinkokansipaikkoja rajoittamattomasti tarjolla, eli vetorinkiin ei tarvitse osallistua ellei halua. Lähtö 10:00 Mustastalahdesta ja suuntana Kehäkukka ja takaisin eli matkaa kertyy 100 + kilometriä.

----------


## Kajtsu

Huomenna päivä lämpenee vasta iltapäivästä...
Ajattelin lähteä ajamaan 13:00 Linnainmaan Cittarilta reittiä:Linnainmaa, Valkeakoski, Viiala, Lempäälä, Pirkkala ja Linnainmaa. Matkaa tulee 110-130 riippuen minkä kautta mennään. Vauhti 28-30kmh.
Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu mukaan, niin minuakaan ei näy paikkalla vaan olen tri-pyörän selässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Onnikka

Hyvin luettu sääennustetta, mietin ihan samanlaista aikataulutusta. Lähden matkaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Highlander

> Muuten, ensi kerran näin jonkun huijaavan pyöräilytapahtumassa: St130:n ja Huittulantien risteykseen pysähtyi sininen 90-luvun Nissan, jossa vetokoukussa oleva V-haarukkamallisessa pyörätelineessä takasivulaukullinen retkipyörä, näin tapahtuman. Herra eläkeläinen pyöräili edelläni Sääksmäen kirkolle. Kun olin ehtinyt Sääksmäen sillan eteläpuolelle, tämä Herra Nissani paineli autollaan ja pyörä vetokoukkuhaarukassa ohitseni kohti Toijalaa...



Pitäisin suuta vähän pienemmällä... Kyseinen herra on luultavasti eräs eläkkeellä oleva pappi joka ei varsinaisesti osallistunut tähän tapahtumaan vaan kävi vaan kahdella kirkolla kahvilla. On viettänyt elämänsä aikana satulassa aikaa kiitettävän paljon. Näin niin kuin sisäpiirin tietona. Meinasi unohtua...Herran siunausta!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Pyörittelemme huomenna jalgrattailla myös parin tuhannen ajajan porukalla 135 km lenkin. Lähtö Tarton keskustasta.  :Vink:

----------


## E.T.

> Huomenna päivä lämpenee vasta iltapäivästä...
> Ajattelin lähteä ajamaan 13:00 Linnainmaan Cittarilta reittiä:Linnainmaa, Valkeakoski, Viiala, Lempäälä, Pirkkala ja Linnainmaa. Matkaa tulee 110-130 riippuen minkä kautta mennään. Vauhti 28-30kmh.
> Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu mukaan, niin minuakaan ei näy paikkalla vaan olen tri-pyörän selässä



Saatanpa lähteä mukaan jos maltan odottaa yhteen asti. Viiala-Lempäälä ei niinkään sytytä, mutta Valkeakoskelle asti ainakin.

----------


## lanse

> Huomenna on tasan kaksi viikkoa ...



Messissä.


Lähetetty minun SM-G935F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Onnikka

> Saatanpa lähteä mukaan jos maltan odottaa yhteen asti. Viiala-Lempäälä ei niinkään sytytä, mutta Valkeakoskelle asti ainakin.



Vaihdan aikataulumuutoksen tähden aamulenkkiin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

> Vaihdan aikataulumuutoksen tähden aamulenkkiin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Näyttää siltä, ettei kukaan ole varmuudella ilmoittautunut...eli minuakaan ei näy cittarilla.

----------


## JuRi

Tänään ajettiin isolla porukalla tuo napsua nopeampi Kehäkukan kierros: Mustalahti - Nokia - Siuro - Jumesniemi - Kehäkukka - Viljakkala - Karhe - Mutala - Ylöjärvi, josta hajaannuttiin kotiin vieviin suuntiin. Keskinopeus kaupungin ulkopuolella oli noin 34 kmh ja meno reipasta, mutta silti rauhallista. Ylämäet otettiin rauhallisesti kuten myös lähdöt risteyksistä ja muista hidastuksista. Alamäissä ja tasaisilla vastaavasti otettiin vauhtia enemmän, kuten Porintiellä ja Jumesniementiellä.
Ylöjärvellä todettiin, että vauhti oli mukavan sopivaa ja vastaavankaltaisia noin 34 kmh lenkkejä ajetaan myös tulevina viikonloppuina. Näistä kannattaa ilmoitella myös etukäteen niin, että halukkaat osaavat tulla paikalle.
Kiitos kaikille tämän päivän kuskeille! Toivottavasti nautitte ajamisesta niin kuin minäkin.

----------


## MsBandMe

> Tänään ajettiin isolla porukalla tuo napsua nopeampi Kehäkukan kierros: Mustalahti - Nokia - Siuro - Jumesniemi - Kehäkukka - Viljakkala - Karhe - Mutala - Ylöjärvi, josta hajaannuttiin kotiin vieviin suuntiin. Keskinopeus kaupungin ulkopuolella oli noin 34 kmh ja meno reipasta, mutta silti rauhallista. Ylämäet otettiin rauhallisesti kuten myös lähdöt risteyksistä ja muista hidastuksista. Alamäissä ja tasaisilla vastaavasti otettiin vauhtia enemmän, kuten Porintiellä ja Jumesniementiellä.
> Ylöjärvellä todettiin, että vauhti oli mukavan sopivaa ja vastaavankaltaisia noin 34 kmh lenkkejä ajetaan myös tulevina viikonloppuina. Näistä kannattaa ilmoitella myös etukäteen niin, että halukkaat osaavat tulla paikalle.
> Kiitos kaikille tämän päivän kuskeille! Toivottavasti nautitte ajamisesta niin kuin minäkin.




Kehunpa, kun on syytä! Yksi parhaista ellei peräti paras kokemani vetotyö! Vauhdikas, jouheva, tasainen. Kiitos JuRin ja muiden voimamiesten. Luukulle vahingossa lipsahtaneena pystyi hyvin keikkumaan mukana, kun muisti rentoutua ja antautua ajolle  :Cool: . Ehdottoman oikea valinta lähteä mukaan koleasta aamusta huolimatta - nopeastihan se lämpenikin.

----------


## maatamo

Olisiko huomenna maanantaina 28.5. lähtijöitä klo 17 Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä tai jostain lähistöltä 2-4 tunnin lenkille? Tänä tiistaina en pääse itse lähtemään.

Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Onnikka

Onko 17:30 lähtö esim. Roineen kierrolle ok ? En ihan kerkeä viideksi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maatamo

> Onko 17:30 lähtö esim. Roineen kierrolle ok ? En ihan kerkeä viideksi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sopii hyvin. Lähdetään siis klo 17.30. Matkaa kertynee muistaakseni noin 95 km. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vitsku

Löytyskö huomenna lenkkiseuraa keskiviikko speksellä sellaselle satkun lenkille?
Suunnalla ei niin väliä. Saa ehdottaa. 
Lähtö vois olla vaikka klo 09:00 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Sade-ennustukset lupaavat sadetta illalle ja tuleville päiville. Arvioin, että reipashenkisen Mäccärin varjo-tiistailenkin ehtisi ajamaan kastumatta. Löytyisikö tälle kiinnostusta. Lähtö voisi olla 17-18 aikataululla ja reittinä jokin tuttu lyhyehkö - Valkeakoski, Pälkäne, Viitapohja, Haralanharju. Tosiaankin yhtenä tavoitteena ehtiä sateen alta pois. Lähtö hetki tulisi lyödä lukkoon, jos halukkaita ei ilmottaudu teen jonkin lenkin itsenäisesti, eli vain aktiivisuus palkitaan.

----------


## -Markku-

> Sade-ennustukset lupaavat sadetta illalle ja tuleville päiville. Arvioin, että reipashenkisen Mäccärin varjo-tiistailenkin ehtisi ajamaan kastumatta. Löytyisikö tälle kiinnostusta. Lähtö voisi olla 17-18 aikataululla ja reittinä jokin tuttu lyhyehkö - Valkeakoski, Pälkäne, Viitapohja, Haralanharju. Tosiaankin yhtenä tavoitteena ehtiä sateen alta pois. Lähtö hetki tulisi lyödä lukkoon, jos halukkaita ei ilmottaudu teen jonkin lenkin itsenäisesti, eli vain aktiivisuus palkitaan.



Esim. 17:15 lähtö sopisi minulle. Iltaa kohden alkaa kastumisen todennäköisyys olla aika suuri, mutta jos ehtisi edes suurimman osan matkasta ajaa kuivalla tiellä.

----------


## maatamo

Käytiin eilen kiertämässä Roine raikkaassa kelissä kolmen pyöräilijän voimin. Viiden pyöräilijän voimin lähdettiin liikkeelle Kaukajärveltä ja sopimuksesta jakauduttiin kahteen Saarenmaantien päässä. Pälkäneellä saatiin vielä Bianchi-mies mukaan junaan, joten neljällä tultiin loppumatka Tampereelle päin. Matkan teko oli vauhdikasta ja hieman hapokasta allekirjoittaneelle. Viikonlopun aktiviteetit taisivat painaa vielä jaloissa. Suunto tarjoili keskivauhdiksi 32 km/h. Matkaa tuli noin 98 km, kun kierrettiin vielä Kangasalan aseman kautta ja harjut väisteltiin:-) Kahvit ja pulla maistuivat Valkeakoskella.

----------


## JuRi

> Esim. 17:15 lähtö sopisi minulle. Iltaa kohden alkaa kastumisen todennäköisyys olla aika suuri, mutta jos ehtisi edes suurimman osan matkasta ajaa kuivalla tiellä.



Hyvä Lukitaan 17:15 kun muita ehdotuksia ei ole ilmestynyt ja sovitaan sään ja tilanteen mukaan Mäccärillä mihin mennään ja miten.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki:
Arveluttaa vähän tuo yön sade. Saattaa loppua ysiin mennessä. 
Kylmäkin siellä on, mutta jonkun lyhyen voisi ajaa, esim Siuro-Sasi-Elovainio.
Ilmoittaudu https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419180

----------


## JuRi

Mäccärin varjo-tiistailenkki ajettiin kahteenpekkaan kuivassa, mutta tuulisessa säässä. Vauhdikkaasti kaarrettiin Asematietä Ruutanaan ja Viitapohja myötäpäivään ja sieltä Koiliskeskukseen. Kiitos Markulle hyvästä vauhdinpidosta.

Ainakin osa Aitolahdentiestä on saanut uutta pintaa. Toivottavasti päällystävät sitä lisää.

----------


## karibou

Ajan keskiviikkona iltapäivällä Sasin kautta Kehäkukkaan ja Jumesniemen, Siuron kautta takaisin: 26 < kokonaisave < 28. Lähtö Tammelasta klo 12.30, Ylöjärvellä n. klo 13.

----------


## Talisker

> Juhalenkki:
> Arveluttaa vähän tuo yön sade. Saattaa loppua ysiin mennessä. 
> Kylmäkin siellä on, mutta jonkun lyhyen voisi ajaa, esim Siuro-Sasi-Elovainio.
> Ilmoittaudu https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419180



Sade on ohi, mutta kylmä jäi.
Lähden syklolla em suunnitelmalla. Epilän-Nokian kautta.

----------


## virppe

Yritän tulla mukaan.Tuun siihen Nordean ympyrään yhdeksi.

----------


## karibou

> Yritän tulla mukaan.Tuun siihen Nordean ympyrään yhdeksi.



Havaitsin tuon.

----------


## JuRi

Tänään on viileää ja sateista, mutta TORSTAI.
Juuri nyt vaikuttaa siltä että kuurot voisivat hellittää noin 17 tietämillä, eli 18:00 voisi olla kuivaa. Olisiko tänään lähtijöitä kesäkuun ensimmäiselle Mäccäriltä, jos sää on suotuisa?

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

jos ei sada niin vois lähteä

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Matti

Samoin, voin lähteä, jos sää sallii.

----------


## JuRi

No niin, oikein kuin yrittää niin joskus onnistuu. Viileän sateisena päivänä kuuma ja kuiva lenkki. Nyt suunnattiin kuuden kuskin voimin pohjoisen suuntaan Viitapohjanlenkille myötäpäivään. Heti Eerolansuoran alkuun pamahti kaksi rengasta ja vielä kolmaskin, ennen kuin päästiin jatkamaan. Sitten painettiin reippaasti tuulessa ja tuiverruksessa. Kiitokset kaikille vanhoille ja uusille naamoille!!

----------


## JuRi

Huomenna on monia hienoja juhlia, mutta kysyn silti olisiko aamulenkille lähtijöitä. Itsekin olen juhlaan osallistumassa ja kotona pitää olla kainaloita pesemässä 12:00. Eli lähtö voisi olla raikkaaseen aamutuuleen esimerkiksi 09:00 Koiliskeskukselta ja vauhti noin 32 kmh? Onko lähtijöitä muita ehdotuksia huomisen lenkistä? Jos tässä foorumilla ei mitään kuulu, niin teen omaehtoisen lenkin kulkematta lähtöruudun kautta.

----------


## Onnikka

Pitänee lähteä viimaa ja vilua uhmaamaan. Tuun cittarille yhdeksäksi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

mä voisin tohon lähteä. mikäs reitti?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

> mikäs reitti?



Roineen kierrosta tulee noin 100km ja Sappeen kierrosta vielä pikkuisen lisää. Nämä menevät aika tiukaksi varsinkin jos pidetään paussi.
Pälkäneelle ja takaisin pienten kiemuroiden kanssa olisi luokkaa 75 km. Aika sama kuin Valkeakoskelle ja takaisin. Mitäs muita löytyisi?

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

sappeen kautta pälkäneelle taitaa olla n 90 km. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Olisiko sitten myötäpäivään Koiliskeskus - Kangasala - Sahalahti - Sappee - Aitoo - Pälkäne - Kangasala - Koiiskeskus. Tuuli näyttää olevan vastainen takaisinpäin, mutta kiertyy niin, että olisi aluksi luoteesta eli vähän enemmän seläntakana alussa.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

siinähän sitä ois. tauko pälkäneellä tai ei ollenkaan?

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Tavoite olisi tauko pälkäneellä, mutta kestoa pitää säätää tilanteen mukaan.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

ok. nopee tauko ni ei kone jäähdy liikaa.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ManseMankeli

Aamulla lähdössä 7.30 kohti Keravaa. Vauhti 35-40kmh. Mukaan saa tulla 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Coatl

Sunnuntaina porukkalenkkiä millä suunnilla? Itse voisin lähteä idästä joko Roinetta tai Pälkänevettä kiertämään, aikaisintaan klo 10

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Kevyt viiden hengen lauantailenkki ajettiin Mutalaan Ylöjärvelle. 55 km, 23 km/h. Kahville pysähdyttiin aivan erinomaisen palvelun M-Market Kaihariin Ylisellä. Olisiko tullut nuorimman osanottajan lauantailenkki tänään?  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1018728715

----------


## JuRi

Toinen lauantailenkki lähti Koiliskeskukselta itään 9 jälkeen, viisi lähti, yksi jäi alkumatkasta ja perille tulleiden määrästä en tiedä, koska jouduin aikataulupaineiden takia irrottautumaan matkasta ennen paluuta Kangasalle;( Vauhtia oli noin 32+ kmh ja matkaa vajaa satanen. (Erikoisuutena matkalla oli Kanki Kaikkonen Pälkäneen stopilla - ei pyörällä liikkeellä vaan ruskealla Fordilla.)

----------


## E.T.

> Sunnuntaina porukkalenkkiä millä suunnilla? Itse voisin lähteä idästä joko Roinetta tai Pälkänevettä kiertämään, aikaisintaan klo 10
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jotain viritystä oli juurikin kyseisten vaihtoehtojen suhteen 27-30 kyydillä. Luulisin että lähtijöitä on. 
Itse kiersin tänään Roineen polkuja pitkin joten en ole ihan varma huomisesta mutta palaan aamulla hyvissä ajoin asiaan. Tuulenkin pitäisi heiketä huomiseksi, hyvä juttu.

----------


## ManseMankeli

> Aamulla lähdössä 7.30 kohti Keravaa. Vauhti 35-40kmh. Mukaan saa tulla 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Speksissä pysyi, vaikka paljon mentiin siirtymää ja tuuli pyöri välillä miten sattuu. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Coatl

> Jotain viritystä oli juurikin kyseisten vaihtoehtojen suhteen 27-30 kyydillä. Luulisin että lähtijöitä on. 
> Itse kiersin tänään Roineen polkuja pitkin joten en ole ihan varma huomisesta mutta palaan aamulla hyvissä ajoin asiaan. Tuulenkin pitäisi heiketä huomiseksi, hyvä juttu.



Mistäs nämä lähdöt nykyään on?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## E.T.

> Mistäs nämä lähdöt nykyään on?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vakipaikkaa tai aikaa ei ole ollut, vähän miten sovittu. Tässä vaiheessa voin jo sanoa että skippaan tämän lenkin. Mietin vähän kevyempää vaihtoehtoa. Toivotaan että ilmoittautujia löytyy.

----------


## Coatl

Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä klo 11, reitti vielä auki

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

Taidan ehtiä Mustalahden vakiolähtöön kympiltä. Sieltä mennään varmaan johonkin lännen suuntaan niin pääsee myötäiseen lopun.

----------


## Esa S

Mustalahdesta lähdettiin 19 porukalla vähän erilaiselle Kehäkukan lenkille, useimmille tuli varmaan vähän uutta tietä, ainakin minulle. Sisättö nimisessä paikassa ei ole tullut ennen käytyä, 15 % mäkikin löytyi paluumatkalla. No oli se siinä menomatkallakin, mutta alamäen jyrkkyyksiä ei niin ehdi mittaamaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Mustalahdesta lähdettiin 19 porukalla vähän erilaiselle Kehäkukan lenkille, useimmille tuli varmaan vähän uutta tietä, ainakin minulle. Sisättö nimisessä paikassa ei ole tullut ennen käytyä, 15 % mäkikin löytyi paluumatkalla. No oli se siinä menomatkallakin, mutta alamäen jyrkkyyksiä ei niin ehdi mittaamaan.



Tuli kyllä hyvin nousua 140 kilsan lenkkiin,1335 m. Vaikka keskari jäi alle 30:n, strava arpoi rasittavuudeksi Extremen. Varsin riittävästi tuntumankin mukaan. Kisalenkit etelässä jää alle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Coatl

> Mustalahdesta lähdettiin 19 porukalla vähän erilaiselle Kehäkukan lenkille, useimmille tuli varmaan vähän uutta tietä, ainakin minulle. Sisättö nimisessä paikassa ei ole tullut ennen käytyä, 15 % mäkikin löytyi paluumatkalla. No oli se siinä menomatkallakin, mutta alamäen jyrkkyyksiä ei niin ehdi mittaamaan.



Kuulostaa mainiolta, jälki kiinnostaisi.

Kahden hengen voimin pyöriteltiin Roine vastapäivään, tai siis lähdössä ei ollut ketään, mutta Kaarina Maununtyttärentielle liittyessäni eräs Kangasalta lähtenyt herra näytti olevan samoissa suunnitelmissa ja löydettiin varsin pian yhteinen sävel. Oikein sopiva 29 km/h.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Kuulostaa mainiolta, jälki kiinnostaisi.



https://www.strava.com/activities/1020578172


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

"Sisättö nimisessä paikassa ei ole tullut ennen käytyä, 15 % mäkikin löytyi paluumatkalla." ... "Tuli kyllä hyvin nousua 140 kilsan lenkkiin,1335 m."

Kuulostaa siltä, että kesällä voisi olla tilausta Näsijärven pohjoispuolen excursiolle. 200+ km matkalle voisi saada aivan uusia reittejä, maisemia ja kokemuksia. Mahdollisuudet ovat lähellä, mutta useimmien ulkona tavallisista viikkolenkeistä.

----------


## JuRi

Tämä ilta taitaa sopia parhaiten varustehuoltoon, mutta tiistaina olisi tarjolla aurinkoista, lämmintä ja lähes tuuletonta säätä. Olisiko rapean ripeälle tiistain varjolenkille lähtijöitä?
Tämmöisen herkuttelun voisi vielä ottaa ennen Pirkkaa ja alkaa sitten valmistautua sunnuntai aamua varten. Torstaina on perinteisesti ajettu herkistely lenkki Saarikylille reippaasti, mutta rasittamatta.

----------


## izmo

Jos muistan niin Sisätöstä Seitsemisentielle ja itään päin alkaa soratie osuus mutta kuivalla sekin on mentävissä

----------


## frp

Joo ikävästi tuosta puuttuu pätkä asfalttia. Olisi muuten hieno reitti Seitsemiselle ja muutenkin. Tuolla on kyllä paljon hyviä gg-reittejä.

----------


## maatamo

> Tämä ilta taitaa sopia parhaiten varustehuoltoon, mutta tiistaina olisi tarjolla aurinkoista, lämmintä ja lähes tuuletonta säätä. Olisiko rapean ripeälle tiistain varjolenkille lähtijöitä?
> Tämmöisen herkuttelun voisi vielä ottaa ennen Pirkkaa ja alkaa sitten valmistautua sunnuntai aamua varten. Torstaina on perinteisesti ajettu herkistely lenkki Saarikylille reippaasti, mutta rasittamatta.



Mitä oli mielessä? Mulla voisi olla mahdollista lähteä.

Lähetetty minun XT1572 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

> Joo ikävästi tuosta puuttuu pätkä asfalttia. Olisi muuten hieno reitti Seitsemiselle ja muutenkin. Tuolla on kyllä paljon hyviä gg-reittejä.



Maantielenkillä voi hyvin ajaa edestakaisinkin jonkun kivan pätkän. No onhan sitä harrastettu välillä ennenkin, varsinkin tiistai/torstailenkeillä. Ja vähän pidemmilläkin retkillä.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

oisko tiistain varjolenkin lähtö klo 18? siihen vois ehtiä.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Niki9

> Tämä ilta taitaa sopia parhaiten varustehuoltoon, mutta tiistaina olisi tarjolla aurinkoista, lämmintä ja lähes tuuletonta säätä. Olisiko rapean ripeälle tiistain varjolenkille lähtijöitä?
> Tämmöisen herkuttelun voisi vielä ottaa ennen Pirkkaa ja alkaa sitten valmistautua sunnuntai aamua varten. Torstaina on perinteisesti ajettu herkistely lenkki Saarikylille reippaasti, mutta rasittamatta.



Herätti vahvasti kiinnostusta

----------


## vitsku

Nää muut lenkit taitaa ajottua iltaan ja omaan kalenteriin tuli päivälle vapaata niin 11 aikaan aattelin lähtee kiertään Roineen tai vast. 
Anyone? 
Kaukajärven mäkkäri vois toimii starttipaikkana, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy. 
Vauhti osuis johki 25 -27km/h haminoille.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

> oisko tiistain varjolenkin lähtö klo 18? siihen vois ehtiä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



18:00 on hyvä aika, siitä saa sitten päivän hälyistä keskittyä olennaiseen. Onko kenelläkään tietoa vanhan 3-tien ali tien 130 kunnosta Kulju-Valkeakoski välillä.

----------


## Coatl

> 18:00 on hyvä aika, siitä saa sitten päivän hälyistä keskittyä olennaiseen. Onko kenelläkään tietoa vanhan 3-tien ali tien 130 kunnosta Kulju-Valkeakoski välillä.



Autolla ajoin tuon pätkän (toiseen suuntaan) pari viikkoa sitten, aivan hyvältä vaikutti harrastustoimintaa silmällä pitäen.

----------


## Talisker

> Nää muut lenkit taitaa ajottua iltaan ja omaan kalenteriin tuli päivälle vapaata niin 11 aikaan aattelin lähtee kiertään Roineen tai vast. 
> Anyone? 
> Kaukajärven mäkkäri vois toimii starttipaikkana, jos kiinnostuneita löytyy. 
> Vauhti osuis johki 25 -27km/h haminoille.



Minä voisin lähteä kevyelle lenkille. Toivun vielä taudista.
Riittäiskö kuitenkin Kaukajärvi - V-koski - Koskenkylä - Lempäälä - Pirkkala?

----------


## vitsku

> Minä voisin lähteä kevyelle lenkille. Toivun vielä taudista.
> Riittäiskö kuitenkin Kaukajärvi - V-koski - Koskenkylä - Lempäälä - Pirkkala?



Sekin käy hyvin. 
Nähdään mäkkärillä.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

> Sekin käy hyvin. 
> Nähdään mäkkärillä.



Ok.
Tuun Koilliskeskuksen kautta, startti Satakunnankatu 21 klo 10.30.
(Keskiviikon Juhalenkille en todennäköisesti pääsekään mukaan. Vieras Intiasta.)

----------


## Niki9

> 18:00 on hyvä aika, siitä saa sitten päivän hälyistä keskittyä olennaiseen. Onko kenelläkään tietoa vanhan 3-tien ali tien 130 kunnosta Kulju-Valkeakoski välillä.



Kaukajärven mäkki?

----------


## MsBandMe

Huomenna keskiviikkona voisi lähteä hellettä pakoon maantielle: jos lähtis klo 9 Kaukajärveltä Giro de Ruovesi, siis Jäminkipohja, Ruovesi ja Muroleen kautta takasin, n. 156 km, letkeästi muistaen sunnuntain Pirkan. Olisiko muita lähtijöitä? Jos kukaan ei huuda hep, en myöskään kurvaile Kaukajärvelle.

----------


## karibou

> Sekin käy hyvin. 
> Nähdään mäkkärillä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tulen mukaan, mutta jätän Koskenkylän väliin.

----------


## JohannesP

> Ok.
> Tuun Koilliskeskuksen kautta, startti Satakunnankatu 21 klo 10.30.
> (Keskiviikon Juhalenkille en todennäköisesti pääsekään mukaan. Vieras Intiasta.)



Tuun Satakunnankadulle.

----------


## maatamo

Vaihtelun vuoksi välillä pohjoiseen... Lähdenpä siis tänään 6.6. Teiskoon (pohjoisin kohta Muroleen kanavatie) noin rauhalliselle <28km/h kierrokselle 102 km ja nousumetrejä 666 (Movescount)  Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä klo 17. Jos ketään ei ilmoittaudu mukaan klo 16:een mennessä, niin saatan lähteä aikaisemminkin.

----------


## petentic

Jopas on paljon lenkkikutsuja heti kun sää on kohdillaan! Huippua  :Leveä hymy: 

Tänään tiistaína klo 18 vauhtilenkkiä Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta. Nimenhuudossa on jo mukavasti ilmoittautuneita!  :Hymy:  Itse passaan, täytyy vielä palautua viikonlopun yörogainingista...

----------


## ManseMankeli

> 18:00 on hyvä aika, siitä saa sitten päivän hälyistä keskittyä olennaiseen. Onko kenelläkään tietoa vanhan 3-tien ali tien 130 kunnosta Kulju-Valkeakoski välillä.



Onko lenkki Kaukajärven mäkkäri (18.00),  Kangasala, V-koski, Lempäälä? Eli yritystä olla mäkkärillä ajois, mutta jos ei onnistu, niin hyppäisin matkalta mukaan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Velogi

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa vanhan 3-tien ali tien 130 kunnosta Kulju-Valkeakoski välillä.



Ihan OK kunnossa pl. tärinäraidat jotka joku neropatti jyrsi siten, että niiden yli joutuu ajamaan aina bussipysäkkien ja vast. kohdalla.

----------


## JuRi

Ripeän rapea tiistai kierros tehtiin kuuteen pekkaan, tosin miehitys muuttui matkan aikana pariinkin kertaan, mutta ei mennä siihen. Pari renkaanpaikkausta matkalle osui ja toivottavasti ne ovat sitten sunnuntailta pois. Vauhtia riitti Mäccäriltä Valkeakosken,Lempäälän ja Hervannan kautta 37,7 kmh ja matkaa 83 km ja kiitos siitä kaikille, sillä vetoon osallistuivat kaikki. Kun sääkin oli aivan mainio, ei lenkiltä paljoa enempää voi toivoa  :Hymy: 

Tuli muuten kesän maksimi sykkeet Sotavallan mäessä - on se pumppu vielä kunnossa  :Nolous:

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

hyvä oli lenkki. ja reittillä mukavia pitkiä mäkiä missä sai kunnolla tuskaa jalkoihin. hyvää viimeistelyä sunnuntaille.👍👍👍

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ManseMankeli

Hyvä oli JuRin rapee. Lasketaanko se PK-lenkiksi jos keskisyke oli vain 2 yli aerokynnyksen? :Vink: 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Hyvä  oli meidän lenkkimme viiteen pekkaan. Koskenvoima ansaitsee voimakkaan suosituksen! 
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1781526950
---
Huomista Juhalenkkiä lupailin Viitapohjan suuntaan, vaikken itse sille pääsekään.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419181

----------


## Niki9

> hyvä oli lenkki. ja reittillä mukavia pitkiä mäkiä missä sai kunnolla tuskaa jalkoihin. hyvää viimeistelyä sunnuntaille.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Loistava lenkki. Alkoi tehdä tiukkaa jo JuRin peesissä lopun alamäissäkin.

----------


## frp

Virallinen tiistain vauhtilenkki lähti 6 hengen voimin. Murhasaaren mäet - Jumesniemen mäet - Maisematien mäet - Sasin mäki ja Vuorentaustan mäki oli reittinä, joten haastetta oli. Keskinopeudeksi tuli kuitenkin mukava 35, vaikka välillä odoteltiin etuvaihtajavajaata kuljettajaa. Lenkin erikoisuutena peesattin venettä.

Virallinen osuus on jako puolella 3.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1781986507

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Sellainen huomautus niille, jotka aikoo Viitapohjan kierrosta (erityisesti myötäpäivään), niin siellä lähellä Palonkylää soranottopaikan tiellä on runsaasti sepeliä tiellä. Vetelin tänään siitä vähän reippaampaa vauhtia ja sykettä nosti vauhdin lisäksi se läheltäpititilanne, että pannuttaminen tuon soran takia oli lähellä. Jossei vedä silmät sumeana kuten allekirjoittanut, niin sen näkee kyllä, mutta. Karttalinkki

----------


## Pyörätpyörii

Kyselin tuolla toisessa paikassa, mutta kehoitettiin siirtymään tänne eli hakusessa olisi hyvä maantiepyörälenkki n. 80-90 km ja lähtöpaikkana Nokia. Toiveena toki että ei tarvitsisi koko aikaa pysähdellä/pelätä autoja henkensä kaupalla :Sarkastinen:  ja että saisi ajaa koko reissun maantiefillarilla. Kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## Niki9

Katso maantiepyöräilysuoritukseni Garmin Connectissa. #beatyesterday
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1764373106

----------


## Niki9

> Kyselin tuolla toisessa paikassa, mutta kehoitettiin siirtymään tänne eli hakusessa olisi hyvä maantiepyörälenkki n. 80-90 km ja lähtöpaikkana Nokia. Toiveena toki että ei tarvitsisi koko aikaa pysähdellä/pelätä autoja henkensä kaupalla ja että saisi ajaa koko reissun maantiefillarilla. Kiitos jo etukäteen.



Ja sit vähän yhdistelemällä...

Katso maantiepyöräilysuoritukseni Garmin Connectissa. #beatyesterday
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1764373106

----------


## Niki9

> Ja sit vähän yhdistelemällä...
> 
> Katso maantiepyöräilysuoritukseni Garmin Connectissa. #beatyesterday
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1764373106



Katso maantiepyöräilysuoritukseni Garmin Connectissa. #beatyesterday
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1764373106

----------


## maatamo

Löytyisikö kiinnostusta ryhmäajoon Pirkan yö-pyöräilyssä ensi perjantaina? Matkanopeudeksi tavoitellaan 32km/h. Kolme on jo mukana.

----------


## Coatl

> Löytyisikö kiinnostusta ryhmäajoon Pirkan yö-pyöräilyssä ensi perjantaina? Matkanopeudeksi tavoitellaan 32km/h. Kolme on jo mukana.



Mua kiinnostelis pari napsua rauhallisempi, n. 27 km/h ryhmäajo. Täytyy säästellä paukkuja yöttömän yön brevetille.

----------


## Talisker

> Mua kiinnostelis pari napsua rauhallisempi, n. 27 km/h ryhmäajo. Täytyy säästellä paukkuja yöttömän yön brevetille.



Tämä voisi kiinnostaa minuakin.
Panen Nimenhuutoon tapahtuman, johon voi kommentoida ilmoittautuessaan nopeustavoitetta.
Netti-ilmoittautuminen mahdollista vielä tänään.

----------


## Trash

> Kyselin tuolla toisessa paikassa, mutta kehoitettiin siirtymään tänne eli hakusessa olisi hyvä maantiepyörälenkki n. 80-90 km ja lähtöpaikkana Nokia. Toiveena toki että ei tarvitsisi koko aikaa pysähdellä/pelätä autoja henkensä kaupalla ja että saisi ajaa koko reissun maantiefillarilla. Kiitos jo etukäteen.



Iltalenkkinä usein ollut https://goo.gl/maps/3jZNtq2E6eK2 ja joskus vähän pidempänä versiona https://goo.gl/maps/AGytd3tGbQn
Vesilahden kautta harvemmin turuntien liikenteestä johtuen. Jos joskus sieltä kierrän, niin viikonloppuna rauhallisemman liikenteen aikaan. Sorvan tie sorapintainen, saattaa olla ajettavissakin, mutta en lähde kokeilemaan.
Sitten toisinaan Hämeenkyrön suuntaan, vaikka pirkan lenkin reittejä tai sitä muunnellen. Mäkiä siellä suunnalla enempi kuin lempäälän suunnassa joka ihan hyvää vaihtelua.

----------


## Talisker

> ... Sorvan tie sorapintainen, saattaa olla ajettavissakin, mutta en lähde kokeilemaan.



Sorvan tie on usein erinomaisessa kunnossa. Se on vaihteleva ja maisemat ovat kauniit.
Sateiden ja höyläämisen jälkeen tietysti maantiepyörälle sopimaton alusta.
Välttelen Turuntietä viimeiseen asti kovan ja vauhdikkaan autoliikenteen vuoksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Viime lauantaina Sorvantie oli hyvinkin ajettavissa. Tiivis tasainen savipinta ja rengas rullasi todella hyvin mitä nyt muutamassa kohtaa hieman kosteempaa jolloin tunsi hieman vastusta. Rapa ei lentänyt eikä hiekka pölissyt. Irtosoraa ja kuoppia muistelisin olleen hyvin vähän. 

Sorvantie saa olla jo todella huonossa kunnossa, että Turuntien laidan valitsisin sen sijaan.

----------


## frp

Vänkään vastaan vähän  :Hymy:  "Turuntie" on ihan ok pikataipale Vesilahden ja Sastamalan suunnan monille hienoille teille, joille pääsy muuta kautta pidentää lenkkejä paljon. Pientare on ok. Ihan mukavasti on matka senkin kautta aina sujunut. Arkipäivinä voi rekat vähän heilutella.

----------


## izmo

Kerran mennyt kuivaan aikaan Sorvantien ja hyvä.. jos nyt lähtisen tämä aamuna niin oisko sittenkin isompi tie  :No huh!:

----------


## Talisker

> Vänkään vastaan vähän  "Turuntie" on ihan ok pikataipale Vesilahden ja Sastamalan suunnan monille hienoille teille, joille pääsy muuta kautta pidentää lenkkejä paljon. Pientare on ok. Ihan mukavasti on matka senkin kautta aina sujunut. Arkipäivinä voi rekat vähän heilutella.



On mulla hirvikin Turuntiellä juossut melkein eteen. Säikäytti!

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Millaista reittiä nöösin kannattaisi seurailla, jos lähtöpaikkana on Annala/Kaukajärvi ja hakusessa olisi sellainen pikkureipas 35-40km lenkki? Toiveena luonnollisesti mahdollisimman vähän liikennevaloja, flexin päässä koiriaan ulkoiluttavia ihmisiä tai muita perusharmituksia. Vaiko kenties suuta soukemmalle ja Saarenmaantietä eestaas täysillä, kunnes hymy hyytyy?

----------


## ranttis

^ Tuohon kilometrihaarukkaan ei oikein pääse saarenmaantietä pidemmälle missä häiriötä olisi vähän. Lenkkiä voi jatkaa Kaarinamaununtyttärentietä sen matkaa kun haluaa mutta takaisin joutuu tuleen samaa baanaa. Ruskontie Sääksjärvelle se toinen siedettävä vaihtoehto. Teiskon suuntaan tulee siirtymää yli kymppi annalasta.

----------


## TMo

> Millaista reittiä nöösin kannattaisi seurailla, jos lähtöpaikkana on Annala/Kaukajärvi ja hakusessa olisi sellainen pikkureipas 35-40km lenkki? Toiveena luonnollisesti mahdollisimman vähän liikennevaloja, flexin päässä koiriaan ulkoiluttavia ihmisiä tai muita perusharmituksia. Vaiko kenties suuta soukemmalle ja Saarenmaantietä eestaas täysillä, kunnes hymy hyytyy?



Tuohon speksiin sopii varsin hyvin Tiihalan lenkki heittää. Tuosta: https://www.strava.com/activities/1026661242

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Tattista kummallekin. Täytyykin käydä pyörähtämässä tuo Tiihalan lenkki ja paluumatkalla vaikka koukata tuolta pohjoisen puolelta Aseman- ja Vatialantieltä, joka vaikuttaa melko rauhaisalta pätkältä. Eiköhän tuosta löydy mukava lisä omaan lenkkirepertuaariin, tack så mycket.

----------


## frp

Torstain vauhtilenkille oli 7 lähtijää ja kaikki myös uskalsivat lähteä. Ajoimme Kangasalan asema - Kuohunharju - Vehoniemi - Saarikylät - Vehoniemi - Kuohunharju - Saarenmaantie reissun. Alkaa olla niin kovakuntoista sakkia, että piti tyytyä lähinnä peesaileen. Keskari reilu 35.

Virallinen osuus on keskimmäinen jako/kierros, johon tosin lipsahti mukaan osa kotiinpaluuta.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1799481894

----------


## makton

Mustalahdessa oli kovin hiljaista tänään yöpirkan seurauksena. Ajettiin kolmen ajajan voimin kevyt lenkki kuokkalan nesteelle speksin mukaisesti. Ainakin allekirjottaneelle sopivan palautteleva lenkki yön rykäsyn jäljiltä.

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain kevyt satanen suuntaa Koskenvoimaan.
WMKN:n ja Anian rantatien kautta.

----------


## Coatl

Lähden klo 19 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä kevyelle lenkille, suuntana Pulesjärvi. Kilometrejä kertynee 56. Mukaan saa tulla.

Jokos Kaukajärven ja Linnainmaan välille motarin varren kelville on saatu uudet piet?

----------


## Recado

^ on päällystetty ko. kelvi

----------


## pompo

Moottoritien varsi on ollut tovin jo kunnossa. Viimeksi yö-Pirkasta poljin kotiin.

----------


## Talisker

_Edit klo 23.18: http://www.yr.no/place/Finland/Weste...r_by_hour.html
mokoma huonontanut ennustettaan. 
Katson aamulla tilanteen. Sateeseen en lähde._

Sääennuste on vielä siedettävä huomista Juhalenkkiä ajatellen.
Suunnataan Siuron kautta Otamukseen ja takaisin hyvissä ajoin ennen klo 13.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419183

----------


## H. Moilanen

Onko perjantaina luvassa Juhannuslenkkiä muuallakin kuin omassa grillissä?

----------


## ManseMankeli

Olen pe aamuna lähdössä Tre-Muurame vältellen 9 tietä maantiepyörällä (aina ei onnistu välttely). Vauhti ehkä 28kmh vastatuulen vuoksi. Mukaan saa tulla vaikka peesiin koko matkaksi

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Onnikka

> Onko perjantaina luvassa Juhannuslenkkiä muuallakin kuin omassa grillissä?



Tuo mansen mankelin tarjoama muurame on vähän turhan pitkä, mutta 100 + kiinnostaisi aamupäivälähdöllä sadevarauksin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ManseMankeli

> Tuo mansen mankelin tarjoama muurame on vähän turhan pitkä, mutta 100 + kiinnostaisi aamupäivälähdöllä sadevarauksin. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mä olen lähdössä 7.30 hervannasta kangasalan kautta längelmäelle ja sieltä tois puol ysitetä. Mut saa kii o5o3324952, mutta ny en pysty vastaa ennen yhtä yöllä/ aamulla 6.30 jälkeen 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Onnikka

> Mä olen lähdössä 7.30 hervannasta kangasalan kautta längelmäelle ja sieltä tois puol ysitetä. Mut saa kii o5o3324952, mutta ny en pysty vastaa ennen yhtä yöllä/ aamulla 6.30 jälkeen 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



En valitettavasti ehdi tuohon aikatauluun mukaan. Tähtään lähtöön kangasalta kymmenen aikoihin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

En taida ehtiä Kangasalalle kymmeneksi. Olisiko vartin yli mitään? Roineen kierto?

----------


## Onnikka

> En taida ehtiä Kangasalalle kymmeneksi. Olisiko vartin yli mitään? Roineen kierto?




Roine ok, otetaanko lähtö 10:30 saarenmaantien ja maununtyttärentien risteyksestä ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

> Roine ok, otetaanko lähtö 10:30 saarenmaantien ja maununtyttärentien risteyksestä ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK

----------


## JuRi

Onnikan kanssa poljettiin Juhannuslenkkinä Roineen kierto vastapäivään. Rontti satanen pikkuisen alle 35 kph - eli rapeaa purtavaa  :Vink:

----------


## Onnikka

> Onnikan kanssa poljettiin Juhannuslenkkinä Roineen kierto vastapäivään. Rontti satanen pikkuisen alle 35 kph - eli rapeaa purtavaa



Kiitos hyvästä vauhdinpidosta !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

Onkos Juhannuspäivänä joku lähdössä yhteislenkille ?

----------


## JuRi

> Onkos Juhannuspäivänä joku lähdössä yhteislenkille ?



Kiinnostaisihan tuo, mikä olisi suunnitelma? Iltapäivälle on luvassa sadetta.

----------


## Kajtsu

Ajattelin 10:00 Mustalahden lähtöä...mutta muistakin suunnitelmia 'otetaan vastaan'.

----------


## timoht

Jonku Viitapohjan ehtis kyllä ajeleen esim. 10.30 startilla Koilliskeskukselta. Mutta sunnuntaispeksillä, JuRin vauhdissa joka on aina 30+ en kyllä lähde. Eikös Kessalla ole aina juhannuspäivänä kunnon bileet jotka voisi katsastaa.
Tämä vain ehdotuksena, omasta lähdöstä ei takeita...

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

reippaampi lenkki kävis hyvin kun tän päiväsen missasin. ehtiikö ennen sadetta kiertää roineen myötäpäivään? ja jos käy ensin sappeessa ni tulee noin 130 km jos lähtö koilliskeskukselta.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kajtsu

> reippaampi lenkki kävis hyvin kun tän päiväsen missasin. ehtiikö ennen sadetta kiertää roineen myötäpäivään? ja jos käy ensin sappeessa ni tulee noin 130 km jos lähtö koilliskeskukselta.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Koiliskeskus käy mulle oikein hyvin  :Hymy:  Ollaanko tolta reissulta 15:00 mennessä takaisin....

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

pitäis olla jos ei tauolla tuntia istuta. ja vaikka istuski😀

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kajtsu

Eli 10:00 treffit Koiliskeskuksella

----------


## JuRi

Minulle käy melkein kaikki, paitsi kahteen pekkaan hulvatonta kyytiä päälle satanen. Voin ilmestyä Koilliskeskukselle 10:00 tai 10:30 tai jotain siltä väliltä  :Vink: 
Eli 10:00 Koilliskeskus - OK!

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

roger

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Avk

Voisin kans koittaa tulla klo 10 Koilliskeskukselle ihmettelemään.

----------


## JuRi

Roineen kierto myötäpäivään Sappeen kautta siitä sitten syntyi. Matkaa 130 km ja vauhtia 33,7 kmph. Sen verran otettiin kevyemmin, että Sappeenvuoren nousu(t) jätettiin tänään väliin. Hyvä setti seitsemälle kää... kuskille  :Hymy:

----------


## Kajtsu

> Roineen kierto myötäpäivään Sappeen kautta siitä sitten syntyi. Matkaa 130 km ja vauhtia 33,7 kmph. Sen verran otettiin kevyemmin, että Sappeenvuoren nousu(t) jätettiin tänään väliin. Hyvä setti seitsemälle kää... kuskille



Hyvä reissu....mun nykykunnolle oli ihan rajoilla, mutta hyvin selvittiin. Mulla keskari 33,9 kmh, joten taisi polkea vähän kovempaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Osaisiko joku sanoa, missä kunnossa Sorvantie Nokialla on? Onko maantierenkailla turha yrittää Turuntien ohitusta tuota kautta?

----------


## izmo

> Osaisiko joku sanoa, missä kunnossa Sorvantie Nokialla on? Onko maantierenkailla turha yrittää Turuntien ohitusta tuota kautta?



jotenkin aavistaa että nyt näitten sade kuurojen jälkeen pehmee paikoin...

----------


## Pietu

Juhalenkki ajettu ilman virallista vetäjää speksien yli...  :Vink:  Viitapohjan lenkki, kessan baarissa kaffet ave 26.1 km/h Amurin helmeltä linnainmaan cittarille. Kaikilla oli kivaa ja tuulta halkoi se kuka parhaiten jaksoi. Huomasimme että nisutiinakin olisi ollut auki...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vitsku

Huomenna iltapäivästä aattelin lähtee about satkun lenkille, noin 27-28km/h keskarilla. 
Seuraa? Suuntaakin saa ehdottaa.  

Lähetetty minun G8141 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Huomenna on luvassa erittäin hyvää säätä torstai lenkille. Voitaisiin  ottaa kunnolla ilo pyörityksestä irti. Ruotsin excursiolla tuli tietoa  yhdestä vaihtoehdosta. Homman nimi voisi olla vaikka tiputus, ja ideana  on antaa kaikille osallistujille hyvä mahdollisuus ottaa itsestä vaikka  kaikki irti. Homma toimii herrashenkilö periaatteella, eli:
1. ajetaan turvallisesti
2. ei revitetä hulluna paukusta
3. vaihdossa ei hyökkäämällä tiputeta edellistä vetojuhtaa

Me voitaisiin homma toteuttaa ajamalla Mäccäriltä Valkeakoskelle  ja takaisin. Saarenmaan tiellä voitaisiin ajaa reppaasti, mutta  lämmitellen ja Kaarina Maununtyttären tiellä aloittaa varsinainen  leikki. Tarkoitus on noustaa vauhtia (tai ainakin rasitusta) vähitellen  ilman varsinaista iskemistä. Iskeä voi sitten loppunousussa, kun  Painonjärvi on ohitettu. Valkeakoskelle päin ei kuitenkaan jäädä  odottelemaan ketään, ellei kyse ole tapaturmasta. Suunta käännetään  Eerolantien risteyksen jälkeen ja kootaan porukka taas kasaan - eli  kavereita ei jätetä. Vauhti takaisin päin sen mukaan kuin hyvältä  tuntuu.
Löytyisikö parannusehdotuksia??

----------


## H. Moilanen

Huomenna pääsee myös hieman pidemmälle sekä rauhallisemmalle lenkille. Lähtö klo 16:30 Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä. Roine ympäri myötäpääivään ja osallistujien halujen mukaan Valkeakoskelta joko paluu Kangasalle tai extramaileja Lempäälän kautta. Ajovauhti rauhallinen (noin 30 km/h) ilman repimistä.

----------


## karibou

Ajan torstaina iltapäivällä lenkin lähtien Tammelasta reitillä Kolmenkulma (klo 12.45), Siuro, Sasi, Rokkakoskentie, Viljakkala, Karhe, Ylöjärvi. Vauhti jossain 26<ave<28. yksin tai seurassa.

----------


## Onnikka

> Huomenna iltapäivästä aattelin lähtee about satkun lenkille, noin 27-28km/h keskarilla. 
> Seuraa? Suuntaakin saa ehdottaa.  
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8141 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tarkoituksenani on lähteä kangasalta kiertää roine myötäpäivään sappeen ja lempäälän lisämaustein. Startin pyrin tekemään noin yhdeltätoista puolikahdeltatoista. Tuleeko liian aikaisin ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vitsku

> Tarkoituksenani on lähteä kangasalta kiertää roine myötäpäivään sappeen ja lempäälän lisämaustein. Startin pyrin tekemään noin yhdeltätoista puolikahdeltatoista. Tuleeko liian aikaisin ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Moro

Lenkki olis houkutteleva mutta työt loppuu klo 12 joten en ole rivissä tuolloin. 
Omalta osalta menee klo13-13:30 kun saan pyörät pyöriin. 
Harmi

Lähetetty minun G8141 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Onnikka

> Moro
> 
> Lenkki olis houkutteleva mutta työt loppuu klo 12 joten en ole rivissä tuolloin. 
> Omalta osalta menee klo13-13:30 kun saan pyörät pyöriin. 
> Harmi
> 
> Lähetetty minun G8141 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Lähtö vähän viivästy. Kerkiätkö kaukajärven mäkkärille 13:00 ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vitsku

> Lähtö vähän viivästy. Kerkiätkö kaukajärven mäkkärille 13:00 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tässähän kävi nyt niin, että olin menettänyt uskoni että kukaan leikkisi minun kanssa tänään ja polkasin yksin Pälkäneen kautta Lempäälään. 

Yhden aikaan lähdin toki

Lähetetty minun G8141 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Tiputusta testattiin seitsemän kuskin voimin. Ekasta kerrasta innostuttiin sen verran, että vauhti nousi pian Kaarina Maununtyttären tielle kurvattua melkoisen kovaksi ja tpituksia alkoi tapahtumaan jo melko aikaisessa vaiheessa. Vanhalla oli vaikeaa saada jalat lämpimäksi. Ensikerralla pitää varmaan sopia, ettei Saarenmaantiellä saa ajaa yli neljääkymppiä eikä ennen Valkeakosken kylttiä yli viittäkymppiä.
Mäccäriltä Mäccärille vauhtia riitti runsaat 37 kmh.

----------


## Niki9

> Tiputusta testattiin seitsemän kuskin voimin. Ekasta kerrasta innostuttiin sen verran, että vauhti nousi pian Kaarina Maununtyttären tielle kurvattua melkoisen kovaksi ja tpituksia alkoi tapahtumaan jo melko aikaisessa vaiheessa. Vanhalla oli vaikeaa saada jalat lämpimäksi. Ensikerralla pitää varmaan sopia, ettei Saarenmaantiellä saa ajaa yli neljääkymppiä eikä ennen Valkeakosken kylttiä yli viittäkymppiä.
> Mäccäriltä Mäccärille vauhtia riitti runsaat 37 kmh.




Kuulosti hauskalta 
Tuossa kun loppuu fiilis/jalat. Tai molemmat, niin voi huoletta vetää kammensuoraks ja kerätä voimia. 
Täytyy syksymmällä tulla testaan.

----------


## JuRi

Huomenna on luvassa kaunista vaikkakin hieman tuulista pyöräilysäätä. Pikantiksi harjoitteluksi on aamulla tarjolla napsua reippaampi retki. Vauhtia noin 32-34 kmh. Meno tasaista ja ylämäet  rauhallisesti. Aurinkokansipaikkoja rajoittamattomasti tarjolla, eli  vetorinkiin ei tarvitse osallistua ellei halua. Lähtö 10:00  Mustastalahdesta ja suuntana alustavasti Nokia - Tottijärvi - Koskenkylä - Lempäälä - Valkeakoski - Kangasala - Tampere. Matkaa kertyy 130-150 kilometriä ja lopullinen reitti tunataan lähtöpaikalla.

----------


## JuRi

Tämän päivän pikantti harjiottelu meni sitten överiksi.
Jos oikein laskin niin noin tusina lähti Mustastalahdesta kohti Koskenkylää, jonne päästiin vauhdikkaasti myötäisen siivittämänä yli 36 kmh kyydillä.
Koskenvoiman tajoilujen jälkeen kiireisimmät suuntasivat Lempäälän kautta kotia kohti ja muu ryhmä suuntasi Viialan kautta Valkeakoskelle. Mutta tässä kohtaa tuuliolot potkaisivat muulinlailla takaisin ja navakka sivuvastainen alkoi syömään voimia. Tässä vaiheessa olisi pitänyt keventää enemmän kuin tehtiin ja jo ennen Valkeakoskea ryhmä jakautui kahteen osaan. Taistelu tuulta vastaan jatkui ja lopulta kun kello pysäytettiin Nattarin seuduilla nopeus oli 34 kmh.
Niin kuin kaikki tietävät niin vauhti antaa vain viitteitä lenkin kovuudesta. Vertailun vuoksi tutkailin Garminin tietoja tämän vuoden 136 km Pirkan klassikkoon ja Pirkka jäi kaikilla rasitusta kuvaavilla luvuilla selvästi toiseksi vaikka silloin vauhti oli muutamaa piirua kovempaa.
Ryhmässä ajaminen sujui hyvin vielä loppumatkastakin ja se jos mikä kertoo Tamperelaisten hienosta ajokulttuurista. Toivottavasti kaikki selvisivät hengissä kotiin asti. Sunnuntain lenkki pitää ottaakin sitten löysemmin.

----------


## MsBandMe

> Tämän päivän pikantti harjiottelu meni sitten överiksi.
> Jos oikein laskin niin noin tusina lähti Mustastalahdesta kohti Koskenkylää, jonne päästiin vauhdikkaasti myötäisen siivittämänä yli 36 kmh kyydillä.
> Koskenvoiman tajoilujen jälkeen kiireisimmät suuntasivat Lempäälän kautta kotia kohti ja muu ryhmä suuntasi Viialan kautta Valkeakoskelle. Mutta tässä kohtaa tuuliolot potkaisivat muulinlailla takaisin ja navakka sivuvastainen alkoi syömään voimia. Tässä vaiheessa olisi pitänyt keventää enemmän kuin tehtiin ja jo ennen Valkeakoskea ryhmä jakautui kahteen osaan. Taistelu tuulta vastaan jatkui ja lopulta kun kello pysäytettiin Nattarin seuduilla nopeus oli 34 kmh.
> Niin kuin kaikki tietävät niin vauhti antaa vain viitteitä lenkin kovuudesta. Vertailun vuoksi tutkailin Garminin tietoja tämän vuoden 136 km Pirkan klassikkoon ja Pirkka jäi kaikilla rasitusta kuvaavilla luvuilla selvästi toiseksi vaikka silloin vauhti oli muutamaa piirua kovempaa.
> Ryhmässä ajaminen sujui hyvin vielä loppumatkastakin ja se jos mikä kertoo Tamperelaisten hienosta ajokulttuurista. Toivottavasti kaikki selvisivät hengissä kotiin asti. Sunnuntain lenkki pitää ottaakin sitten löysemmin.



Kiitos kaikille kaikesta! ryhmän vahvuus: 13 -> 10 -> 6  :Leveä hymy:  Olihan haipakkaa ja loppuun asti olisi kulkenut, ellei lihaksisto olisi alkanut rassautua, harmittavasti piti ruveta keventämään. Meillä on nyt uusi lenkkistandardi: Finska Kompaniet eli 35 +/-2 (kaikella rakkaudella ja vilpittömällä ihailulla <3 ) Kivaa oli!

----------


## terob

Lauantain kevyt suuntautui yhdeksän polkijan voimin Kehäkukkaan. 100,0 km ja 24,5 keskarilla tuulta halottiin. Orava valitettavasti aiheutti ryntäilyllään yhden kaatumisen. Kiitokset kaikille hyvästä matkaseurasta. Lenkin lopuksi Minetin jäätelö maistui todella hyvälle Mustalahdessa todella lämpimässä kesäkelissä.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Tämän päivän pikantti harjiottelu meni sitten överiksi.
> Jos oikein laskin niin noin tusina lähti Mustastalahdesta kohti Koskenkylää, jonne päästiin vauhdikkaasti myötäisen siivittämänä yli 36 kmh kyydillä.
> Koskenvoiman tajoilujen jälkeen kiireisimmät suuntasivat Lempäälän kautta kotia kohti ja muu ryhmä suuntasi Viialan kautta Valkeakoskelle. Mutta tässä kohtaa tuuliolot potkaisivat muulinlailla takaisin ja navakka sivuvastainen alkoi syömään voimia. Tässä vaiheessa olisi pitänyt keventää enemmän kuin tehtiin ja jo ennen Valkeakoskea ryhmä jakautui kahteen osaan. Taistelu tuulta vastaan jatkui ja lopulta kun kello pysäytettiin Nattarin seuduilla nopeus oli 34 kmh.
> Niin kuin kaikki tietävät niin vauhti antaa vain viitteitä lenkin kovuudesta. Vertailun vuoksi tutkailin Garminin tietoja tämän vuoden 136 km Pirkan klassikkoon ja Pirkka jäi kaikilla rasitusta kuvaavilla luvuilla selvästi toiseksi vaikka silloin vauhti oli muutamaa piirua kovempaa.
> Ryhmässä ajaminen sujui hyvin vielä loppumatkastakin ja se jos mikä kertoo Tamperelaisten hienosta ajokulttuurista. Toivottavasti kaikki selvisivät hengissä kotiin asti. Sunnuntain lenkki pitää ottaakin sitten löysemmin.




https://youtu.be/pjjz9xOcsz0
Ei muuta :P

----------


## JuRi

> https://youtu.be/pjjz9xOcsz0
> Ei muuta :P



 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## plr

Huomenna ajetaan satasen cyclolenkki hiekka- ja asfalttiteitä pitkin Terälahteen. Lähtö kymmeneltä Mustalahden satamasta, Koilliskeskuksessa ollaan noin klo 10.30 Citymarketin tolpalla. Rauhallista vauhtia ilman hengästymistä mennään ja kahvipaikka etsitään jostakin puolivälin tietämiltä. Epäilen, että reitiltä löytyy maisemallisesti hienoja kohtia, mutta nousumetrejä ei tule yhtä paljon kuin tiistain Monte Grappan pyörälenkillä. Käydään kuitenkin hakemassa Teiskon maston nousumetrit.  :Hymy:  Tervetuloa mukaan!

Reittisuunnitelma:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18311905

----------


## Kuuraparta

Onko tänään maantiepyörille lenkkiä ja jos on niin minnekkähän päin suuntautuu?

----------


## plr

Pakko peruuttaa osaltani tuo Terälahden cycloreissu. Olen saanut mahataudin ja täytyy päästä siitä eroon. Epäilykset kohdistuvat eiliseen kebabiin..

Reitti on teknisesti helppo navigoitava, jos sen haluaa ajaa tänään. Maisansalon rantapolku on suunnitelmassa piirretty epätarkasti muutamalla reittipisteellä.

----------


## nopparis

Yksi Kanuunaryhmä lähti seitsemän kuskin voimin tänään kiertämään Roinetta. Hyvällä tempolla ajettiin mainiossa säässä!
Alla dataa, kaupungin läpi mentiin harvemmin ajettua reittiä.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1830575017

----------


## drafter

Käytiin kolmen kuskin kesken testaamassa Terälahden sykloreitti. Olin ainoa, joka oli ladannut reitin Garminiin, joten jouduin oppaaksi. Reitti saattoi olla 'teknisesti helppo navigoitava', mutta aika monta kertaa valitsin risteyksissä väärän tien. Loppuvaiheessa kuuluikin usein: 'onko tämä nyt varmasti oikea suunta?' Hankalinta oli löytää mastolta etelään johtava reitti. Ei ollut ihan koko matkalta ajokelpoista se pätkä, ainakaan tällaiselle asfalttimaantiepyöräilijälle.
Mutta olipa hienoja maisemia ja enimmäkseen todella hyväkuntoisia sorateitä, asfalttiosuuksia lukuun ottamatta kaikki uusia minulle. Vielä kun laitettiin JuRi vetämään vastatuuliosuus niin mikäpä oli ajaessa.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1830701903

----------


## Kalle_L

> Käytiin kolmen kuskin kesken testaamassa Terälahden sykloreitti. Olin ainoa, joka oli ladannut reitin Garminiin, joten jouduin oppaaksi. Reitti saattoi olla 'teknisesti helppo navigoitava', mutta aika monta kertaa valitsin risteyksissä väärän tien. Loppuvaiheessa kuuluikin usein: 'onko tämä nyt varmasti oikea suunta?' Hankalinta oli löytää mastolta etelään johtava reitti. Ei ollut ihan koko matkalta ajokelpoista se pätkä, ainakaan tällaiselle asfalttimaantiepyöräilijälle.
> Mutta olipa hienoja maisemia ja enimmäkseen todella hyväkuntoisia sorateitä, asfalttiosuuksia lukuun ottamatta kaikki uusia minulle. Vielä kun laitettiin JuRi vetämään vastatuuliosuus niin mikäpä oli ajaessa.
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1830701903



Lähditte ilmeisesti Linnainmaan tolpalta. Mustalahdessa kun ei ollut muita (enkä ollut ladannut reittiä Garminiin) ja kun renkaani rullaa hyvin asfaltillakin, päätin lähteä Roineen kiertoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

Kiitokset LPR:lle mainiosta Cyklosafarista. Tämä kannattaa ottaa syksyllä uusiksi. Tiepohjat olivat hyviä ja uskaltaa olettaa etteivät ne pienestä vesisateestakaan pehmene.

----------


## E.T.

> Kiitokset LPR:lle mainiosta Cyklosafarista. Tämä kannattaa ottaa syksyllä uusiksi. Tiepohjat olivat hyviä ja uskaltaa olettaa etteivät ne pienestä vesisateestakaan pehmene.




Ensiksikin kiitokset peesistä. Oli aivan huippu reitti, ilman muuta tämä täytyy ottaa uusiksi. Omaan nykykuntoon meno oli ajoittain aika rapeata mutta hyvä vaan kun tuli vähän haastettetua itseään.

Oli oikein mukavaa ja Kessan baarissa oli taas kiva pistäytyä.
Saatiin huippupalvelua ja vieläpä ilmaiset suklaapatukat.

Kai mun täytyy yrittää ryhdistäytyä ja alkaa ajelemaan vähän enemmän kun tämä lenkkeily näemmä voi olla näin hauskaa. 

Kiitokset vielä molemmille ja nähdään taas viimeistään silloin kun tämä otetaan uusiksi! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Onko tuo kuva pätkältä Neevuoren mastolta etelään? Katsoin ilmakuvasta, että kyllä siitä pitäisi päästä, mutta sehän olikin näköjään huippucyclopätkää.  :Leveä hymy:  Harmittaa vietävästi etten päässyt tänään ajamaan, koska reitillä on minullekin paljon ajamatonta tietä. Lähden mukaan seuraavalla kerralla.

----------


## E.T.

> Onko tuo kuva pätkältä Neevuoren mastolta etelään? Katsoin ilmakuvasta, että kyllä siitä pitäisi päästä, mutta sehän olikin näköjään huippucyclopätkää.  Harmittaa vietävästi etten päässyt tänään ajamaan, koska reitillä on minullekin paljon ajamatonta tietä. Lähden mukaan seuraavalla kerralla.



Se on juuri se pätkä. Jokunen kilometri meni välillä taluttaen. Aivan loistava pätkä, sai palauteltua jalkoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## NiilaPa

Olisiko tiistaina päiväsaikaan lenkkiseuraa? Vauhti vois olla vaikka 28 ja sellanen parinkolmen tai miksei neljänkin tunnin maantielenkki olis kiva. Suunnalla ei väliä.

----------


## MsBandMe

Viime kesän Mänttä-Vilppulan retken voisi kohta uusia. Vaihtoehdot ovat tänä kesänä rajalliset ja lopullisen niitin suunnitelmalle lyö sää. Säätutka on nyt päällä kahden seuraavan viikonlopun suhteen eli 8.-9.7. ja 15.-16.7. Ajo viikollakaan ei ole pois suljettu. Mikäli kiinnostusta on, ajetaan taas näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/12846143 
Matkaa noin 250 km. Tampere - Ruovesi - Salussärkät - Mänttä ja takaisin Ruovesi - Murole - Terälahti. Keskivauhti asettunee jonnekin 30 km/h kieppeille. Oma Garmin on kirjannut reitille nousumetrejä vajaa 2300 metriä. Kiinnostaako?

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Viime kesän Mänttä-Vilppulan retken voisi kohta uusia
> Matkaa noin 250 km. Tampere - Ruovesi - Salussärkät - Mänttä ja takaisin Ruovesi - Murole - ....Kiinnostaako?



Kiinnostaa. Päivien käyttömahdollisuudet elävät kovasti, joten joustavan ehdollisesti mahdollisesti mukana.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Mänttä-Vilppula kiinnostaa, jos aikataulullisesti onnistuu. Ensi viikonloppu ei varmuudella onnistu, seuraava ehkä.

----------


## Jussi65+1

Mäntän polkaisu kiinnostaa jos päivävapaan saa muutto- ja remonttihommista. Muuten lomalla niin kävis jopa arkena.

----------


## Onnikka

Kiinnostaa joskin tuo ensiviikonloppu ei onnistu. Jälkimmäinen sopisi ainakin näillä näkymillä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

> Viime kesän Mänttä-Vilppulan retken voisi kohta uusia. Vaihtoehdot ovat tänä kesänä rajalliset ja lopullisen niitin suunnitelmalle lyö sää. Säätutka on nyt päällä kahden seuraavan viikonlopun suhteen eli 8.-9.7. ja 15.-16.7. Ajo viikollakaan ei ole pois suljettu. Mikäli kiinnostusta on, ajetaan taas näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/12846143 
> Matkaa noin 250 km. Tampere - Ruovesi - Salussärkät - Mänttä ja takaisin Ruovesi - Murole - Terälahti. Keskivauhti asettunee jonnekin 30 km/h kieppeille. Oma Garmin on kirjannut reitille nousumetrejä vajaa 2300 metriä. Kiinnostaako?



Jälkimmäisenä viikonloppu kiinnostaisi....

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki: Amurin Helmi-WMKM-Tesoma-Siuro-Sasi-Elo-Tampere. 
Ei pitäisi sataa, mutta kylmää on ja tuulee.
Tänään on Juhan synttäripäivä https://www.facebook.com/juha.huttula.5
Juhalenkit aloitettiin kuusi vuotta sitten hänen täyttäessään 70 vuotta.

----------


## JuRi

Alkuviikon sadekausi näyttää olevan taakse jäänyttä elämää ja torstai on  toivoa täynnä. Viime viikolla Mäccäriltä kokeiltiin ensimmäisen kerran  Tiputusta. Tiputus täytti hyvin primäärin tehtävänsä, eli ainakin  itselläni perjantaina ja vielä lauantainakin tuntuma jaloissa oli  mukavasti erilainen, siksi ehdotan tiputuksen uusimista tarkennetuilla  pelisäännöillä.
Vetovuorojen vaihto sujui vauhtiosuudella hienosti, eli kovilla kiskaisuilla ei katkaistu edellisen tuulenhalkojan selkää.
MUTTA,  MUTTA - suurin parantamisen paikka on vauhdinjaossa - ideana on  suurinpiirtein jatkuva tasainen vauhdin lisääminen porukalla.  Ensimmäisellä kerralla alkoi suonet pullistelemaan jo heti tiputuksen  alussa ja kun kolmannes matkasta oli ajettu oli ryhmä palasina.

Ennen  kuin kunto on merkittävästi kovempi tai järkeä jostain eksynyt päähän,  lienee paikallaan käyttää seuraavia rajoittimia: 
Saarenmaantiellä maksimi on 40 kmh, 
Kaarina Maununtyttären tiellä Savontien risteykseen asti maksimi on 45 kmh ja 
Valkeakosken kylttikiriin asti maksimi on 50kmh. 
Kyltin  jälkeen seuraavan mäen päällä otetaan kirissä tippuneet kyytiin mukaan  ja sitten aloitetaan vapaalla vauhdilla kiihdyttely.
Iskeä ei  kuitenkaan saa ennen kuin Painonjärven silta on ylitetty. Jäljellä on  noin 3 km pääasiassa nousuvoittoista tietä, jossa on hyvä puristaa  viimeisetkin mehut.
(Jyrkemmissä alamäissä rajoitukset eivät pidä, mutta tarkoitus ei ole painaa kaikella voimalla ennen vapaata osuutta.)

Takaisin Mäccärille ajetaan ryhmänä tilanteeseen sopivalla vauhdilla.

Niinkuin aina - lopullinen suunnitelma sovitaan Mäccärillä ja toteutus syntyy sitten tienpäällä  :Vink:

----------


## ManseMankeli

Juri torstai kuulostaa hyvältä. 

 Ketään tänään kiinnosta lähtee noin 18 ajaa Herwoodin lähistöltä noin 80km noin 31-32 keskarilla

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

Joustavasti kyllä kiinnostaa. Edellisten vastausten peukut nousevat jälkimmäiselle viikonlopulle. Ensi viikonlopulle näyttäisi puolestaan tulevan suotuisat kelit.



> Viime kesän Mänttä-Vilppulan retken voisi kohta uusia. Vaihtoehdot ovat tänä kesänä rajalliset ja lopullisen niitin suunnitelmalle lyö sää. Säätutka on nyt päällä kahden seuraavan viikonlopun suhteen eli 8.-9.7. ja 15.-16.7. Ajo viikollakaan ei ole pois suljettu. Mikäli kiinnostusta on, ajetaan taas näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/12846143 
> Matkaa noin 250 km. Tampere - Ruovesi - Salussärkät - Mänttä ja takaisin Ruovesi - Murole - Terälahti. Keskivauhti asettunee jonnekin 30 km/h kieppeille. Oma Garmin on kirjannut reitille nousumetrejä vajaa 2300 metriä. Kiinnostaako?

----------


## ManseMankeli

> Ketään tänään kiinnosta lähtee noin 18 ajaa Herwoodin lähistöltä noin 80km noin 31-32 keskarilla



Markun kanssa mentiin ja haettiin rajoja sanalle "noin" eli 18.10 lähdettiin, 100km ajettiin ja miltei 2 napsua mentiin yläkanttiin. Mut oli kivaa ja sade ei päässyt yllättää  :Hymy:

----------


## MsBandMe

Torstailenkkiläisille tiedoksi: tänään Kaarina Maununtyttären tiellä tempo klo 18 http://www.tulospalvelu.profiili.fi/pirkanmaa/

Mäntän reissua ajatellen tuleva viikonvaihde näyttää suotuisimmalta. Lauantai jopa parempi ajopäivä kuin sunnuntai. Eli tähdätään lähtö la klo 8 Kaukajärven Mäkkäri. Varapäivä sunnuntai. Hep-huutoja tänne foorumille, ketä lähdössä, jotta nähdään, löytyykö lähtijöitä. Tarkemmat speksit aiemmassa postauksessa. Varmistan lähdön perjantaina illalla eli siihen asti on aikaa pohtia.

----------


## ManseMankeli

Mäntän reissu lauantaina ei käy. Su ehkä jos ei mee edellinen ilta pitkäks ja ensi viikonloppu olisi ok. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

Mäntän reissu nyt lauantaina - HEP!

----------


## Talisker

Pari mukavaa uutista:* Eerolan suoran* halkeamat ja reiät on paikattu/täytetty. Sepeliä on vielä irtonaisena paikkausten päällä. 

*Nisutiina* on edelleen auki. On ollut koko kesän! Mistähän lopettamishuhu on lähtenyt liikkeelle?!

----------


## Kalle_L

Mäntän reissu nyt la: Hep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MsBandMe

> Viime kesän Mänttä-Vilppulan retken voisi kohta uusia. Vaihtoehdot ovat tänä kesänä rajalliset ja lopullisen niitin suunnitelmalle lyö sää. Säätutka on nyt päällä kahden seuraavan viikonlopun suhteen eli 8.-9.7. ja 15.-16.7. Ajo viikollakaan ei ole pois suljettu. Mikäli kiinnostusta on, ajetaan taas näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/12846143 
> Matkaa noin 250 km. Tampere - Ruovesi - Salussärkät - Mänttä ja takaisin Ruovesi - Murole - Terälahti. Keskivauhti asettunee jonnekin 30 km/h kieppeille. Oma Garmin on kirjannut reitille nousumetrejä vajaa 2300 metriä. Kiinnostaako?



Eiköhän lukita! Huominen on kesän paras ajopäivä, keli kohillaan. Lähtö klo 8 Kaukajärven Mäkki. Taukopaikat Ruovesi, Mänttä (syödään kunnolla, omakustanne tietty), Murolee.
Nähdään aamulla!

----------


## Jussi65+1

Remonttivapaa anomus meni läpi. Mäntän reissu HEP.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ei pysty Mänttään huomenna, liian pitkä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MsBandMe

[QUOTE=Kommuutteri;2686003]Ei pysty Mänttään huomenna, liian pitkä. 


No nyt on kyllä huonoin exkuse ikinä!!  :Sarkastinen: 

Mutta aamulla startataan!  :Cool:

----------


## Talisker

Aikataulupaineisten aikuisten kevyt lenkki lähtee Mustastalahdesta klo 9.00,
WMKM:n kautta n klo 9.22.30 Nokian ja Siuron kautta Kehäkukkaan. 
Hyvissä ajoin ennen klo 14 takaisin Tampereella.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9663978

----------


## MsBandMe

Mäntässä käytiin, kaikin herkuin  :Vink:  249,4 km ave 29,9 km/h - tämä siis mun mittarista. Speksien mukaan just eikä melkein. ISO syräinkiitos yhdeksälle AAA-luokan vetomiehelle! Ainoot tekniset ja teknistekniset murheet kasaantuivat allekirjoittaneen kontolle, kaikeni tein pilatakseni huippuhienon päivän. Toivottavasti en onnistunut  :Sarkastinen:  tässäkään. Omalta osalta kiitos ja anteeks!

----------


## JuRi

Timantissa on säihkettä ja särmää - Mäntän reissu oli timanttia!
Kitos MsBandMe:lle järjestämisestä.

----------


## josku

Maanantaille luvataan hienoa pyöräilykeliä. Lomalaisille, tai joustavan työajan omaaville olisi tarjolla matka Iittalan lasimuseon kahvilaan kaffelle ja nisulle, tai siskonmakkarakeitolle. Ajatuksena lähteä Mustastalahdesta klo 9 Saarenmaantien ja Valkeakosken kautta Iittalaan. Takaisin Akaa, Viiala ja Koskenvoima. Koskenvoiman kulmilla sitten ratkaisu ajetaanko Tottijärven vai Pirkkalan kautta kotiin. Kahvit voidaan nauttia vielä myös Koskenvoimassa. Matkaa kertyy 180km ja vauhtina rauhallinen matkavauhti, eli napsuja mielummin alas kuin ylös. Tie on leveä, eli mukaan mahtuu  :Hymy: 
Reitti olisi suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/15741342

----------


## reikuu

> Maanantaille luvataan hienoa pyöräilykeliä. Lomalaisille, tai joustavan työajan omaaville olisi tarjolla matka Iittalan lasimuseon kahvilaan kaffelle ja nisulle, tai siskonmakkarakeitolle. Ajatuksena lähteä Mustastalahdesta klo 9 Saarenmaantien ja Valkeakosken kautta Iittalaan. Takaisin Akaa, Viiala ja Koskenvoima. Koskenvoiman kulmilla sitten ratkaisu ajetaanko Tottijärven vai Pirkkalan kautta kotiin. Kahvit voidaan nauttia vielä myös Koskenvoimassa. Matkaa kertyy 180km ja vauhtina rauhallinen matkavauhti, eli napsuja mielummin alas kuin ylös. Tie on leveä, eli mukaan mahtuu 
> Reitti olisi suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/15741342



Kaffet kelpaa aina

----------


## Talisker

Joo, kahvia ja pullaa! Ties vaikka lounaskin.
Lisäsin Nimenhuutoonkin: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9666877

----------


## terob

Sunnuntain maantielenkki suuntautui neljän hengen voimin Tottijärven kautta Koskenvoimaan suklaaleivoksille. Paluu Valkeakoskin kautta. Matkaa noin 130 km ja 31 keskarilla. Juha oli yhden kerran vetovuorossa. Se tosin kesti koko matkan, huolimatta edellisen päivän Mäntän reissusta. Vain yksi KOM tuli veturin nimiin, muu porukka jäi sekunnilla.

----------


## Talisker

Mites Sorvantie? Oliko Herttualan veroinen?

----------


## terob

Sorvantie aivan loisto kunnossa.

----------


## Coatl

Sunstaina alkais 5*100 km setti, saako etapit lisätä nimenhuutoon?

----------


## Talisker

Tottakai saa!

----------


## Talisker

> Sorvantie aivan loisto kunnossa.



No niin on! Ajettiin paluussa 178km:n lenkin loppupuolella.

----------


## Coatl

Ne on sinne nyt lätkitty. Huomioikaa lähtöajat.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki: ​Pikkuisen tuhnuiselta vaikuttaa sääennuste. Jos ei sada, niin ajellaan kevyesti Koilliskeskuksen kautta Saarenmaantielle ja Tiihalan lenkki. Kaffeet Paakarissa.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1755625776
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419186

----------


## reikuu

> Huominen Juhalenkki: ​Pikkuisen tuhnuiselta vaikuttaa sääennuste. Jos ei sada, niin ajellaan kevyesti Koilliskeskuksen kautta Saarenmaantielle ja Tiihalan lenkki. Kaffeet Paakarissa.



Timo, jos ajat sairaalan kautta Koiliskeskukselle niin sairaalan ja uuden yliopistorakennuksen takaa kiertävä uusi tie on auki.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Timo, jos ajat sairaalan kautta Koiliskeskukselle niin sairaalan ja 
> uuden yliopistorakennuksen takaa kiertävä uusi tie on auki.



Hyvä. Eilen sitä jo vilkuilin, kun mutkittelimme TAYS:n väliaikaisen pääoven kautta.

----------


## Talisker

> ...tuhnuiselta vaikuttaa sääennuste. Jos ei sada, niin ajellaan kevyesti ...



Satelee ja autoissa on tuulilasinpyyhkijät päällä.
En lähde sateeseen tänäänkään.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen torstai aamupäivä näyttää hyvältä sään puolesta.
Startataan kevyelle lenkille (27-29km/h) Mustastalahdesta klo 9.00,
WMKM:lta klo 9.20 kohti pohjoista. 
Pilviarvioiden mukaan joko Karhen lenkki tai vähän lyhyempi Mahnala-Siuro.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9678682

----------


## JuRi

No niin - kilpailevat sääennusteet kertovat sadealueen kulusta erilaista tietoa. Jos yr.no pitää kutinsa kulkevat sateet illalla Tampereen ohi ja torstailenkille olisi hyvä sää. Itse puntaroin asiaa lähempänä 18:00. Ehdotus on tiputus viimeviikon asetuksilla, mutta kaikki muukin vauhdikas käy.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Jos vaikka joku kerkeäisi vähän nöösiä neuvomaan, taas. Olen vasta viime  aikoina uskaltautunut vähän laajemmalti tutustumaan Tampereen seutuun  pyöräilijän vinkkelistä ja tässä olisi taas pari mieltä askarruttavaa  juttua. Eli, jos kulkuvälineenä on maantiepyörä ja tavoitteena välttää  soralla ajaminen, niin miten ajaisit, kun

1) nouset  Kekkosentieltä sitä hienoa uutta luiskaa pitkin Rauhaniementien sillalle  ja haluna olisi jatkaa rauhallista lenkkiäsi edelleen mahd. sulavasti  kohti Hervannan valtaväylää?

2) tajuat tuossa  Paasikiventie/Kekkosentieltä kohti Näsijärvenkatua kääntyessäsi, että  "hitto, nyt tekee mieli polkea kohti Hatanpään valtatietä vältellen  pujottelua päättömästi suhailevan kävelijämassan seassa". Mikäli olen  oikein käsittänyt, niin Hämeenpuistossa menee pyörätie tuossa  "viherkaistaleella" ajoratojen välissä, mutta se on ilmeisesti soraisaa  menoa? Tästä keskellä menevästä reilunkokoisesta pyörätiestä lienee  seurauksena se, että siellä ajoradan reunoilla menee vain jalkakäytävät?  Hyppäätkö ajoradalle ja lenkin jälkeen päivystät tärisevin käsin, että  päätyikö kuvasi mukavien pyöräilijöiden bongausryhmään? Vai kierrätkö  kenties jostain muualta?

Kiitos kovasti jo etukäteen, jos joku viitsii jakaa omat niksinsä tähän.

----------


## JuRi

> No niin - kilpailevat sääennusteet kertovat sadealueen kulusta erilaista tietoa. Jos yr.no pitää kutinsa kulkevat sateet illalla Tampereen ohi ja torstailenkille olisi hyvä sää. Itse puntaroin asiaa lähempänä 18:00. Ehdotus on tiputus viimeviikon asetuksilla, mutta kaikki muukin vauhdikas käy.



Eiköhän sää ole riittävän hyvä - matkaan.

----------


## Talisker

> 1) nouset  Kekkosentieltä sitä hienoa uutta luiskaa pitkin Rauhaniementien sillalle  ja haluna olisi jatkaa rauhallista lenkkiäsi edelleen mahd. sulavasti  kohti Hervannan valtaväylää?
> -toistaiseksi joutuu hiekkatielle, kunnes Prantolankatu avataan kaksisuuntaiseksi (?). Itse ajaisin nyt: Koljonkatu, Kaupinkatu, Väinämöisenkatu...
> 
> 2) tajuat tuossa  Paasikiventie/Kekkosentieltä kohti Näsijärvenkatua kääntyessäsi, että  "hitto, nyt tekee mieli polkea kohti Hatanpään valtatietä vältellen  pujottelua päättömästi suhailevan kävelijämassan seassa". ... Vai kierrätkö  kenties jostain muualta?
> -Näsilinnankatu on ihan hyvä ajaa pyörällä. Sitä pitkin Laukontorille ja -sillan yli Ratinan rantaa pitkin Hatanpäänvaltatielle.
> 
> Kiitos kovasti jo etukäteen, jos joku viitsii jakaa omat niksinsä tähän.

----------


## Talisker

Perjantainakin vapaallaolevat ajelevat köykäisesti, 25 - 27km/h.
Klo 9.00 Mustalahti, n klo 9.15 WMKM, Tesoman-Siuron-Jumesniemen kautta Kehäkukkaan.
Paluu myötätuuleen sovittavaa kautta.

----------


## Vepasso

> Perjantainakin vapaallaolevat ajelevat köykäisesti, 25 - 27km/h.
> Klo 9.00 Mustalahti, n klo 9.15 WMKM, Tesoman-Siuron-Jumesniemen kautta Kehäkukkaan.
> Paluu myötätuuleen sovittavaa kautta.



Kaks vapaallaolevaan tulee mukaan WMKM:ltä.

----------


## Coatl

Sunnuntaina Mustanlahden klo 10 lähdön lisäksi tarjolla tällainen

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9671227

----------


## Kajtsu

Onkos la pitkälle lenkille suunnitelmaa? 
Tietää tuleeko Mustalahteen vai jääkö odottelemaan Koiliskeskukselle  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

Lauantain pitkälle lenkille ehdottelisin Ellivuorta. Tulisi Kuloveden ja Pyhäjärven kierto samaan pakettiin, noin 150 km reissu. Reittinä Mustalahti - Siuro - Häijää - Ellivuori - Stormi - Rämsöö - Vesilahti - Lempäälä - Säijä ja Rajasalmen silloille kääntyvältä risteykseltä kukin tahoillensa. Mahdollista oikaista myös Kuokkalan Nesteeltä.

----------


## Kajtsu

Sounds like a plan.... ilmaannun Mustalahteen

----------


## josku

petentic'n suunnitelma on hyvä, mutta aikataulurajoitteet painavat päälle. 
Itse ajattelin ajella Kehäkukkaan kaffelle Siuron ja Jumesniemen kautta ja takaisin Mahnalasta joko Siuron tai Pinsiön kautta Tampereelle. Jos matkaan ilmoittautuu muita, kurvaan Winterin mutkan K-marketille klo 9, muuten lähden tuohon aikaan Lamminpäästä kotiovelta. 
Vauhti luokkaa 28km/h, eli takaisin ollaan klo 13-14.
Eli jos joku lähdössä mukaan, niin huutakoon hep  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Minä kipparoin huomenna 15.7. kevyen lenkin, 23 - 25km/h Tiihalan suuntaan. 
Jotenkin näin Koilliskeskuksen-Saarenmaantien kautta: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1755625776

----------


## Nanolady

No niin, kokeillaampa osaanko tätä foorumia käyttää! Eli huomenna (15.7) pitäisi kuljun kartanon tienoolta lähteä heittämään joku parin tunnin lenkura, mutta mikähän olisi hyvä reitti? Tuo puoli tampereesta kun on vähän oudompaa seutua mulle. Kohtuu kevyesti pitäs mennä, ehkä joku 25 keskari vois olla hyvä. Vähän säästelis itseään vielä sunnuntain lenkille!

----------


## Talisker

>Kiiski Vastaranta & co
"_2) tajuat tuossa Paasikiventie/Kekkosentieltä kohti Näsijärvenkatua kääntyessäsi, että "hitto, nyt tekee mieli polkea kohti Hatanpään valtatietä vältellen pujottelua päättömästi suhailevan kävelijämassan seassa". ... Vai kierrätkö kenties jostain muualta?_
_-Näsilinnankatu on ihan hyvä ajaa pyörällä. Sitä pitkin Laukontorille ja -sillan yli Ratinan rantaa pitkin Hatanpäänvaltatielle."

Näsilinnankatu onkin poikki Hämeenkadulta etelään. Ratikkatyömaa._

----------


## Kajtsu

> No niin, kokeillaampa osaanko tätä foorumia käyttää! Eli huomenna (15.7) pitäisi kuljun kartanon tienoolta lähteä heittämään joku parin tunnin lenkura, mutta mikähän olisi hyvä reitti? Tuo puoli tampereesta kun on vähän oudompaa seutua mulle. Kohtuu kevyesti pitäs mennä, ehkä joku 25 keskari vois olla hyvä. Vähän säästelis itseään vielä sunnuntain lenkille!



Säijän lenkki on hyvä. Eka Kuljusta Kuokkalan nesteelle ja sieltä sitten Pirkkalan lentokentän ympäri kierros. Tässä on reitti Pirkkalan suunnasta.... https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/1149634-saijan-lenkki/

----------


## Nanolady

> Säijän lenkki on hyvä. Eka Kuljusta Kuokkalan nesteelle ja sieltä sitten Pirkkalan lentokentän ympäri kierros. Tässä on reitti Pirkkalan suunnasta.... https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/1149634-saijan-lenkki/



Kiitos! Tämähän näyttää hyvältä! Enpä oo eläissäni tuolla kulkenut, edes autolla!

----------


## Skier

No nii Hyvä kun Säijää kehutaan. 

Onkos sunnuntaina palauttavaa lenkkivauhtia yhteislenkkinä tarjolla vaikka kaffeelle Kehäkukkaan ?

----------


## Kajtsu

> No nii Hyvä kun Säijää kehutaan. 
> 
> Onkos sunnuntaina palauttavaa lenkkivauhtia yhteislenkkinä tarjolla vaikka kaffeelle Kehäkukkaan ?



Tarkoitus on ilmaantua aamusta Mustalahteen....

----------


## Skier

Hywä ja eiköhän sitte porukkaa tuloo.
Ok käydään kaffeella, tuun klo 10 eikös se niin ollut?

----------


## Talisker

Vakiolenkki lähtee klo 10. Joka la ja su.
---
Minulla on taas aikataulun kanssa tiukkaa; Sonjan riparit alkuiltapäivästä.
Siksi: startti klo 9.00 Mustastalahdesta kohti WMKM:a (klo 9.15) ja siitä Säijää 
ristiin rastiin, Kuokkalassa kaffeet.
Takaisin klo 12.45 mennessä ja keskari-idea 28 - 30km/h.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9687246

----------


## Skier

Kiitos selvennyksestä,   klo 10 lähtö sopii nyt plääniin.

----------


## Nanolady

Onko siis ketään lähdössä enään kympiltä? Mä en kye ysiin millään paikalle! Kehäkukalla vois kyllä poiketa, käyn si varmaan keskenäni, jollei muita lähtijöitä löydy! Tän päivän todelliset seikkailut tuolla anian Rantatiellä oli mainiot, tosin Pirkkalassa sompailin enemmän ja vähemmän eksyksissä! 😂 ei mennyt ihan nappiin reitit, mutta kilometrejä kyllä tuli! 👍

----------


## Talisker

> Nanolady: Kyllä Mustastalahdesta lähtee aina klo 10 la ja su porukkaa kesäaikana, jos ei sada.

----------


## terob

Sunnuntaille enemmänkin vaihtoehtoja:

Klo 10.00 Hakametsän jäähallilta Valkeakoskelle ja Lempäälän kautta takaisin (nopeus max 23, noin 90 km)

Klo 12.00 Mustalahdesta Näsijärven ympäri (nopeus speksattu 25, noin 128 km)

----------


## josku

Vuosi sitten ajettiin kahden ruukin kierros Noormarkkuun ja Leineperiin tällä tavalla https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1273651572
Ensi tiistaina 18.7 keli näyttää hyvältä. Olisiko kiinnostusta retken uusimiselle?
Speksit olisivat suunnilleen samat, eli lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8, kaffet Lavialla ja herkullinen lounas Noormarkussa. Kotiin Leineperin ruukin kautta, jossa kaffet. Pysähdykset vielä paluumatkalla tunteen ja tarpeen mukaan Laviassa ja Häijään Nesteellä. Takaisin Mustassalahdessa ollaan noin klo 20, riippuen mm käydäänkö ihastelemassa ruukin pihapiirejä.
Vauhtina ei lujempaa kuin edelliselläkään kerralla ja mahdollisimman tasaisella kuormalla.

----------


## znood

Saa näemmä täällä Lempäälässäkin pitää varansa. Kiersin Säijän niin joku oli Kuljun koulun kohdalla virittänyt kirkkaan teipin moninkerroin tien yli pään korkeudelle.
Tällä kertaa selvisin törmäyksestä teippiin säikähdyksellä ja katupyörän kanssa ojan pohjalle joutumisella, mutta kyllä tuossa olisi voinut pahemminkin käydä. Jos paikalle olisi sattunut joku vanhempi huonomman tasapainon omaava henkilö, niin epäilen että lopputulos olisi ollut ihan eri luokkaa.
Lähistöltä löytyikin alakouluikäisiä "Jonneja" joille pidin puhuttelun asiasta vaikka eivät mitään myöntäneetkään.

----------


## Coatl

Nässy kierretty neljän kuskin voimin tasaisin vetovuoroin. Sään puitteissa, Pekka Siitointa lainatakseni, mestari oli meille suosiollinen ja myötätuuli
siivitti menomatkalla keskarin nousemaan yli speksin. Myöhäinen lähtö näkyi Kuruntiellä vilkkaana liikenteenä. Muroleessa oli kosolti väkeä, pidettiin
pitkähkö tauko. Lenkin huomattavasti lyhyemmällä jälkipuoliskolla keskari putosi hieman, mutta speksatun yli silti. Muroleenkyläntie ei tainnut olla
kenellekään tuttu pätkä - nousuja ei sieltäkään puuttunut, mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni iisimpi kuin Kapee.

Projekti jatkuu huomenna Pälkäneveden kierrolla, lähtö klo 18 @ Kaukajärven McDonald's
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9671229

----------


## JuRi

> Vuosi sitten ajettiin kahden ruukin kierros Noormarkkuun ja Leineperiin.
> Ensi tiistaina 18.7 keli näyttää hyvältä. Olisiko kiinnostusta retken uusimiselle?



Maanantai ja tiistai ei käy, mutta erittäin kiinnostunut, jos kierros siirtyy myöhemmille päiville. Jos ei niin toivotan hauskaa matkaa!

----------


## reikuu

> Vuosi sitten ajettiin kahden ruukin kierros Noormarkkuun ja Leineperiin tällä tavalla https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1273651572
> Ensi tiistaina 18.7 keli näyttää hyvältä. Olisiko kiinnostusta retken uusimiselle?



Periaatteessa kyllä, jos on kelejä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## terob

Pälkäneveden kierrossa mukana säävarauksella. Tällä hetkellä näyttää todella kostealta(etenkin yr.no).

----------


## josku

Tuo pyöräilijän sääjumala yr.no näyttää huomiselle hyvää suomalaista ajokeliä, eli lähdetään kahden ruukin kierrokselle Noormarkkuun ja Leineperiin klo 8 Mustastalahdesta.
Suunnitelma on seuraava: 
* Ensimmäinen tauko Lavialla Herkku-Mestassa. 
* Maittava lounas Noormarkussa. Jos hyvin käy, niin keittiömestarina toimii Kanuuna André. 
* Kahvit Leineperin ruukilla
* Paluumatkalla 1-2 pysähdystä tarpeen ja halujen mukaan

Matkavauhtina 27-29km/h, porukan koosta ja reisien paksuudesta riippuen  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Timopappa lähtee ruukikierrokselle, jos saan ikähyvityksenä peesata ja pyytää tarvittaessa naksun pois  :No huh!: .

----------


## Coatl

> Pälkäneveden kierrossa mukana säävarauksella. Tällä hetkellä näyttää todella kostealta(etenkin yr.no).



Harkitsen lähdön siirtoa -> klo 20
Täytyy seurailla mihin suuntaan sää kehittyy

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuuraparta

Pälkäneveden kierrossa mukana 80% todennäköisyydellä ja säävarauksella.

----------


## tamperester

Hei kaikille jotka pyöräilevät Kangasalla ja Haralanharjulla,näkötornille menevässä asfalttitiessä on erittäin vaarallisia kuoppia mäen loppupäässä.Eilen tapahtui vakava kaatuminen noiden takia ambulanssikeikka ja uhri edelleen sairaalahoidossa.Kuopat ovat melko huomaamattomia teräviä ja yleensä vauhtia on vaikka vapaalla laskee.Tälläkin kertaa kypärä pelasti päävammoilta mutta huonossqa hapessa kuski muuten on.

----------


## Coatl

Yr.non ennuste näkyy selkeytyneen. Kuudelta lähetään.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## BR1

> Hei kaikille jotka pyöräilevät Kangasalla ja Haralanharjulla,näkötornille menevässä asfalttitiessä on erittäin vaarallisia kuoppia mäen loppupäässä.Eilen tapahtui vakava kaatuminen noiden takia ambulanssikeikka ja uhri edelleen sairaalahoidossa.Kuopat ovat melko huomaamattomia teräviä ja yleensä vauhtia on vaikka vapaalla laskee.Tälläkin kertaa kypärä pelasti päävammoilta mutta huonossqa hapessa kuski muuten on.



On joo vittumaisia ja vielä merkkaamattomia. Havainto neljä päivää sitten.

----------


## virppe

Monelta kolmenkulma abc:n kohdalla?

----------


## josku

> Monelta kolmenkulma abc:n kohdalla?



Jos tarkoitat ruukkikierrosta niin veikkaisin puol ysin aikaan. Jos ollaan ennen niin odotetaan ja jos myöhässä niin toisinpäin

----------


## Talisker

> On joo vittumaisia ja vielä merkkaamattomia. Havainto neljä päivää sitten.



Ilmoitetaan aina merkittävistä vaurioista 
ELY: Tienkäyttäjän linja 0200 2100
Tampereen kaupunki: https://is.ramboll.fi/tre_yllapito_palaute/
ja/tai palvelupiste.frenckell@tampere.fi

----------


## virppe

> Jos tarkoitat ruukkikierrosta niin veikkaisin puol ysin aikaan. Jos ollaan ennen niin odotetaan ja jos myöhässä niin toisinpäin



Tuun siihen jos lähden mukaan

----------


## Coatl

Pälkänevesi kierretty viiden kuskin voimin. Pompo veti koko matkan, halusi ilmeisesti säästyä pesemästä ajovarusteita  :Hymy:  sade kerkesi lakkaamaan ennen lähtöä mutta tie oli Sappeeseen saakka märkä. Jälleen taisi tulla uutta tietäkin useimmille (Aitoon mutka). 

Keskivauhti maltillinen 25,3 km/h, keskisyke 120. Kevyin lenkki miesmuistiin.

Eka lenkki lauantaina ostamallani cyclolla, hemmetin hyvin rullaa 35-millisillä nakeilla. 46-hampainen limppukin oli hämmästyttävän miellyttävä tällaiseen ajoon. Todennäköisesti ajan tällä huomisen ja keskiviikonkin lenkit.

Huomenna ohjelmassa Pyhäjärvi, lähtö Mustalahdesta klo 21
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9671230

----------


## josku

Ruukkikierros ajettiin kuuden kuskin voimin. Mennessä oli rapsakka vastatuuli, mutta onneksi tuulen suunta ei kääntynyt, joten paluumatkalla jolkottelimme sitten myötäisessä. Noormarkun ruoka jälleen hyvää, kuten myös Leineperin munkit. Mitään teknisiä, tai muitakaan ongelmia reissussa ei tullut; hieno reissu. Kiitos kaikille matkakumppaneille!
Matkan data löytyy täältä.

----------


## frp

Muista houkutuksista huolimatta 5 henkeä löytyi vauhtilenkille. Ajoimme ison-Säijän ja osa porukasta vielä pikku-Säijän päälle.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1862091437   (jako 2 koko porukan ajo ja jako 3 sakkokierros)

----------


## Coatl

Pyhäjärvi kierretty kolmen kuskin voimin. 101 km ja 24,7 km/h. Harhailtiin Kehossa. Vaikka tätä Pyhääkin on tullut jokuseen kertaan vatkattua, uutena pätkänä minulle Sorvantie.
On maineensa veroisessa kunnossa  :Hymy:  Vesilahdella bongattiin kymmeniä kauriita.

Huomenna ohjelmassa Roine, lähtö Kaukajärven McDonald'silta klo 21
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9671231

Mahdollista myös aikaistaa lähtöä -> klo 19. Ilmoitelkaa kuinka käy. Minulle käy kuinka vaan.

----------


## timoht

.^ Ääni  lähdölle 18 tai 19.

----------


## BR1

> Ilmoitetaan aina merkittävistä vaurioista 
> ELY: Tienkäyttäjän linja 0200 2100
> Tampereen kaupunki: https://is.ramboll.fi/tre_yllapito_palaute/
> ja/tai palvelupiste.frenckell@tampere.fi



Pitikin tänne(kin) laittaa, mutta kun olin lasten kanssa autolla liikkeellä ja matka jatkui siitä vielä, niin unohtui.

----------


## Pietu

Tourin etappi loppuu noin 1830 ja tänäänhän on luvassa oikeaa rock n rollia sillä saralla... joten klo 19 vois sopia.

----------


## Coatl

Sovitaan siis lähtö klo 19

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Coatl

Sunnuntain lenkillä tuli puhe niistä nökäreistä joita toissa-Pirkassa raahattiin Muroleeseen. Eikö niistä pitänyt tehdä joku patsas? Missä se on?

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Coatl

Roine kierretty sekalaisella seurakunnalla. Lähdössä kahdeksan kuskia, joista kolme skippasi Aapiskukon tauon. Pari kilometriä ennen Vehoniemeä Pompo, jota informaatio
muuttuneesta lähtöajasta ei ollut tavoittanut, tuli vastaan ja liittyi joukkoon loppumatkan ajaksi. Märkää tietä ensimmäisen tunnin verran. Ajeltiin hieman ripeämmin, 102 km ja 28,1 km/h.

Huomenna ohjelmassa Längelmävesi, lähtö Kaukajärven McDonald'silta klo 18.
Kahvit joko Kuhmalahdella Pitkä-Sepässä (auki klo 21 saakka) tai Sahalahden Krouvissa.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9671233

Ponsantiellä on pätkä jolla yksi kaista suljettu, aiheuttanee hieman haittaa.

Paikka:Tie 58 välillä Kangasala - Orivesi, Kangasala. Tarkempi paikka: Paikasta Mutikon tienhaara 500 m, vaikutusalue 3,3 km, suuntaan Suomaseman tienhaara.
Kaapelityö Haitta-aste: Haittaa liikenteelle Liikennevalot Yksi ajokaista suljettu Liikenne ohjataan vuorotellen tapahtumapaikan ohi Nopeusrajoitus : 50 km/h

----------


## katkarapu

Onko Savontie (tie3110) Kangasalta kohti Kuljua minkälaisessa kunnossa? Kannattaako tuonne harkita huristelemaan...

----------


## josku

Ei kahta ilman kolmatta, eli mahtaisinko saada matkaseuraa Kauttuan ruukille viikolla 31, päivinä alustavasti ti, ke tai to (1-3.8)?
Matkaa kertyisi suunnilleen sama kun juuri ajetulla kahden ruukin kierroksella, eli luokkaa 280km. 
Alustava reitti Satakunnan ja Varsinais-Suomen maisemissa voisi näyttää tältä: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/15848304 

Tauko ja lounaspaikkoja täytyy vielä hiukan tarkentaa, kun selviää onko halukkaita lähtijöitä.

Aikataulu olisi, lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8 ja paluu samaan paikkaan noin klo 20.

----------


## frp

Hiekkatieoikaisu Tottijärvi-Ramsöö ajettavassa kunnossa, vaikka ei ihan Sorvantien veroinen. Nuo molemmat kortit käyttämällä pääsee nyt Sastamalan suunnan monille mukaville teille kokonaan ilman Turuntien ajoa.

----------


## plr

Kiinnostaa ruukkiajo, jos päivän saa järjestymään töissä.

----------


## Coatl

5 päivää, 5*100 km -projektin päätösetapilla mopo karkasi rotkoon, kiitos torstain vauhtilenkin  :Hymy: 
Kuusi kuskia, 116 km @ 32,4 km/h.
Ihmeen hyvin jalat (ja pää) kesti rivakampaa menoa viidentenä peräkkäisenä päivänä.

Hauskaa oli, kertaakaan ei tarvinnut yksin ajella. Suuri kiitos kaikille mukana olijoille!

Palautusjuomaksi Chimay Blonde Dorée ja nukkumaan  :Hymy:

----------


## reikuu

> Ei kahta ilman kolmatta, eli mahtaisinko saada matkaseuraa Kauttuan ruukille viikolla 31, päivinä alustavasti ti, ke tai to (1-3.8)?



Tiistai periaatteessa voisi olla mahdollinen, muut ehdotetut päivät on kohdallani pois laskuista. Tiistaikin vielä epävarma.

----------


## Kajtsu

Onko lauantain pitkällä lenkille speksiä?
Kyselee laiska mies...jos vaikka pääsis koiliskeskukselta kyytiin  :Vink:

----------


## Onnikka

> Ei kahta ilman kolmatta, eli mahtaisinko saada matkaseuraa Kauttuan ruukille viikolla 31, päivinä alustavasti ti, ke tai to (1-3.8)?
> Matkaa kertyisi suunnilleen sama kun juuri ajetulla kahden ruukin kierroksella, eli luokkaa 280km. 
> Alustava reitti Satakunnan ja Varsinais-Suomen maisemissa voisi näyttää tältä: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/15848304 
> 
> Tauko ja lounaspaikkoja täytyy vielä hiukan tarkentaa, kun selviää onko halukkaita lähtijöitä.
> 
> Aikataulu olisi, lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8 ja paluu samaan paikkaan noin klo 20.



Tiistai ainoa mahdollinen mulle noista ehdotetuista päivistä. Alustavasti mukana, jos lähtö silloin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tamperester

Cyklolla ajelin pari viikko sit on hyvä ,mielestäni maantie pyörälläkin pystyy vetään.

----------


## JuRi

Lauantain Pitkä lähti Mustastalahdesta Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimalle ja sieltä Viialan ja Valkeakosken kautta Saarenmaantielle. Saarenmaantien alkuun vauhtia oli 34+ kmh, jonka jälkeen vähän himmailtiin. Kiitokset mukana pyörittäjille!!

----------


## Kajtsu

> Lauantain Pitkä lähti Mustastalahdesta Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimalle ja sieltä Viialan ja Valkeakosken kautta Saarenmaantielle. Saarenmaantien alkuun vauhtia oli 34+ kmh, jonka jälkeen vähän himmailtiin. Kiitokset mukana pyörittäjille!!



Mustalahdesta Saarenmaantien päähän mun mittari näytti 34.7 kmh. 
Oli hyvä reissu ja kuntokin rupeaa löytymään...vaikka JuRi oli kyllä ison ajan veturina.

P.S. Selvisin Annalasta kotiin pelkällä pumppaamisella  :Hymy:

----------


## lanse

Kiitokset myöskin ajoseurasta! Juha on kyllä hyvässä iskussa.

----------


## Kajtsu

Onkos jollain su lenkille suunnitelmaa....

----------


## timoht

Lauantain kevyt lenkki ajeli tänään 9 kuskin porukalla Viitapohjaan, reissun keskari asettui 25 hujakoille, siirtymät rauhallisemmin ja varsinainen Viitapohjan lenkki vähän reippaammin. Nisutiinan tuotteet maistuivat tauolla, Aitolahdessa loppumatkasta saatiin vielä virkistävä sadekuuro niskaan kuten tämän kesän kuvaan usein on kuulunutkin...

Kiitokset kanssamatkanneille :Hymy:

----------


## JuRi

> Onkos jollain su lenkille suunnitelmaa....



Ehdottaisin reippaampaa kuin perus-sunnuntai-speksi, mutta rauhallisempaa kuin tänään lauantaina. Matkaa noin 120 (+/-) km. Tähän sopiikin sitten vaikka kuinka monta reittiä. Itseäni kutkuttaisi tuo Nässynkierto, vaikka Kuruntiellä voikin taas olla negatiivista tunnelmaa. Mutta suurin piirtein kaikki käy.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Ehdottaisin reippaampaa kuin perus-sunnuntai-speksi, mutta rauhallisempaa kuin tänään lauantaina. Matkaa noin 120 (+/-) km. Tähän sopiikin sitten vaikka kuinka monta reittiä. Itseäni kutkuttaisi tuo Nässynkierto, vaikka Kuruntiellä voikin taas olla negatiivista tunnelmaa. Mutta suurin piirtein kaikki käy.



Mulla PK päivä ja tietää kyllä miten käy kun sun perään lähtee  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta katsotaan Mustalahdessa mitä porukoita on lähdössä...

----------


## reikuu

Sunnuntain speksilenkki kävi Kehäkukassa, tällä kertaa Jumesniemen ja Turkkilan ja Sasin kautta. Kehäkukkaan 10 kuskia, joista kaksi jatkoi matkaa suoraan Tampereelle. Takaisin 8 kuskia. Ina vajaa 100 km Mustastalahdesta, ave 27. Yksi rengasrikko, tuuletonta ja alkaa ilma lämpiämään, hyvä.

----------


## petentic

Tiistai, vauhtilenkkipäivä! Klo 1800 Winterinmutkan Valinta... eiku K-marketilta. Oma ehtiminen vähän siinä ja siinä, mutta ehdottaisin silti mäki-intervallia Pyynikillä Rosendahl GP:n reitillä. Sitä voidaan välillä varioida herkullisella Tahmelan nousulla, pitkällä Heinätorin nousulla ja mukavalla Mäkikadun jyrkällä.

----------


## plr

Jos ajatte Tahmelankatua, niin huomatkaa että tie on putkityön vuoksi poikki urheilukentän kohdalla. Jos haluaa jyrkkää pätkää mukaan, niin suosittelen kokeilemaan Mooseksenmäkeä ja Varronkatua (25%).

https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa Valkeakosken kautta Koskenkylään/Kuokkalaan ja takaisin Tampereelle.
Pidempi vaihtoehto jatkaa Koskenkylästä Tottijärvelle ja Sorvan soratien kautta Tampereelle.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/555936927

Matkaa kertyy lyhyimmillään n 100km ja pisimmillään n 140km.
Juhalenkin spekseillä Lempäälään saakka, sen jälkeen pitempi vähän vauhdikkaammin.
Alle 30km/h kumminkin.

----------


## Myrtillus

Reitti näyttää kulkevan Saarenmaantien kautta, niin voisin loikata Kangasalta kyytiin. Lienette joskus 10:15 maisemissa Pajutilan nurkilla.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Reitti näyttää kulkevan Saarenmaantien kautta, niin voisin loikata Kangasalta kyytiin. Lienette joskus 10:15 maisemissa Pajutilan nurkilla...



Kyllä, joo.
Garmin näköjään oikonut alkumatkan...
Tullaan perinteisesti Koilliskeskuksen kautta.

----------


## josku

Huomenna torstaina ajelen aamusta Kehäkukkaan kaffelle ja piirakalle klo 9 lähdöllä. Jos joku ilmoittautuu mukaan, niin lähtö tuohon aikaan Winterin mutkan K-Marketilta. Jos ei hep-huutoja kuulu, lähtö on kotiovelta  :Hymy: 
Menomatka Siuron ja Jumesniemen kautta. Paluumatka Kehäkukasta lyhimmillään Lintuharjuntien kautta kohti Ylöjärveä, tai pisimmillään pidempi Karhen kierros - riippuen mahdollisesta seurasta ja ajohaluista.
Vauhtina kevyt matkavauhti 27-29km/h.

----------


## Vepasso

> Huomenna torstaina ajelen aamusta Kehäkukkaan kaffelle ja piirakalle klo 9 lähdöllä. Jos joku ilmoittautuu mukaan, niin lähtö tuohon aikaan Winterin mutkan K-Marketilta. Jos ei hep-huutoja kuulu, lähtö on kotiovelta 
> Menomatka Siuron ja Jumesniemen kautta. Paluumatka Kehäkukasta lyhimmillään Lintuharjuntien kautta kohti Ylöjärveä, tai pisimmillään pidempi Karhen kierros - riippuen mahdollisesta seurasta ja ajohaluista.
> Vauhtina kevyt matkavauhti 27-29km/h.



Hep! Tullaan Sannan kanssa tähän mukaan. Lähtöpaikkana meille sopii sun kotiovi, jos ei muita Hep-huutoja kuulu

----------


## josku

> Hep! Tullaan Sannan kanssa tähän mukaan. Lähtöpaikkana meille sopii sun kotiovi, jos ei muita Hep-huutoja kuulu



Ok  Katsotaan aamulla vielä lähtöpaikka

----------


## ago

> Ok  Katsotaan aamulla vielä lähtöpaikka



Voisin tulla mukaan, jos hissukseen ajetaan. Eli olisko WMKM klo 9?

----------


## josku

> Voisin tulla mukaan, jos hissukseen ajetaan. Eli olisko WMKM klo 9?



Lähtö siis WMKM klo 9!

----------


## josku

Kauttuan ruukin retkestä.
Säästä ei tänä kesänä ota selvää, mutta alustavana retkipäivänä tiistai 1.8. Tuossa aiemmin frp mainosti Tottijärvi-Rämsöö hiekkatietä. Jos se on vähänkin Sorvan hiekkatien veroinen, niin sitä kautta uskaltaisi varmasti mennä, silloin reitti voisi näyttää tältä.

Lounasta ei varsinaisella ruukilla valitettavasti saa, mutta Kauttualla on idyllinen lounasravintola Idylli. En ole siellä käynyt, mutta nimestä päättelin ettei se voi mitään muuta olla  :Hymy: 

Lounaan jälkeen ajelu ruukin alueella ja käynti Aallon terassitalolla. 
Ruukilta kun lähdetään, niin ajetaan Huovinrinteen varuskunnan ohi. Jos munkki maistuu, niin voisi käydä sotkussa syömässä pikaisesti munkit ja hörppimässä kahvit.

Mennessä lisäksi yksi kaffepaussi ennen Kauttuaa ja jonkinlainen kahvi/kauppapysähdys myös varuskunnan jälkeen.

Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8 ja paluu noin klo 20. Matkaa kertyy noin 275km.

Säätä toki pitää vielä seurata, mutta palataan tähän sunnuntaina illalla.

----------


## Esa S

Yyterin retki nyt lauantaina http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...71#post2692471

----------


## -Markku-

Torstain vauhtilenkkinä ajettiin Viitapohjan lenkki vastapäivään kiertäen. Matkaan lähti kahdeksan kuskia, ja erinäisten syiden vuoksi paluumatkalla jäljellä oli viisi. Ajonopeus hyvin lähellä 38 km/h, vaikka mennen tullen ajettiin Aitolahden liikennesotkujen läpi. Eli Pulesjärventiellä ja Viitapohjantiellä pääosin nelosella alkavia nopeuslukemia.

----------


## Onnikka

> Kauttuan ruukin retkestä.
> Säästä ei tänä kesänä ota selvää, mutta alustavana retkipäivänä tiistai 1.8. Tuossa aiemmin frp mainosti Tottijärvi-Rämsöö hiekkatietä. Jos se on vähänkin Sorvan hiekkatien veroinen, niin sitä kautta uskaltaisi varmasti mennä, silloin reitti voisi näyttää tältä.
> 
> Lounasta ei varsinaisella ruukilla valitettavasti saa, mutta Kauttualla on idyllinen lounasravintola Idylli. En ole siellä käynyt, mutta nimestä päättelin ettei se voi mitään muuta olla 
> 
> Lounaan jälkeen ajelu ruukin alueella ja käynti Aallon terassitalolla. 
> Ruukilta kun lähdetään, niin ajetaan Huovinrinteen varuskunnan ohi. Jos munkki maistuu, niin voisi käydä sotkussa syömässä pikaisesti munkit ja hörppimässä kahvit.
> 
> Mennessä lisäksi yksi kaffepaussi ennen Kauttuaa ja jonkinlainen kahvi/kauppapysähdys myös varuskunnan jälkeen.
> ...



Tapatalk ollut vähän jumissa viikonlopun. Tuliko tähän tiistain "lyhyeen pistoon" mitään lisäpäivitystä. Ajatuksena lähteä mukaan säävarauksella.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Tiistain sää Kauttuan lenkille näyttää hyvältä! Aurinko paistaa ja paluumatka myötätuulessa.
Koska tänään iltapäivällä/illalla tulee vettä, ehkä paljonkin, hylätään hiekkatiet.

Menomatka Siuro-Häijää-Vammala-Keikyä-Kokemäki-Eura.
Paluumatka Säkylä-Huittinen-Punkalaidun-Halkivaha-Lempäälä. Virallisen retken lopetus Hatanpään valtatien ja Nuolialantien risteykseen.
Reitti tässä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23695742

Menomatkan kahvipaussi Keikyällä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa.
Lounas Eurassa Idyllissä.
Paluumatkan kahvipaussi Punkalaitumella Kahvila Myötätuulessa.
Muita taukoja sovitaan matkan taittuessa. Myös se Huovinrinteen sotku voidaan sopia halujen mukaan, on vain hiukan lähellä Euraa.

Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8 ja paluu Tampereelle noin klo 20.
Vauhti noin 28-29km/h.

Jos olette lähdössä matkaan, niin huutakaa hep jollakin foorumilla (fillari, fb, tai nimenhuuto), niin tiedän että en turhaan tule aamulla Mustaanlahteen kurvailemaan.

----------


## Tilly

Joskun lenkulle mukana! Tulisin mukaan Kolmenkulman Absilta, siinä varmaan paltiarallaa 8.30?

----------


## josku

> Joskun lenkulle mukana! Tulisin mukaan Kolmenkulman Absilta, siinä varmaan paltiarallaa 8.30?



Joo noin puolelta siellä.

----------


## NiilaPa

Ilmeisesti joku lauantain lenkkiläisistä pudotti työkalunsa teiskontielle. Jos omistaja löytyy niin minulta saa setin takas tuntomerkkejä vastaan.

----------


## Onnikka

> Tiistain sää Kauttuan lenkille näyttää hyvältä! Aurinko paistaa ja paluumatka myötätuulessa.
> Koska tänään iltapäivällä/illalla tulee vettä, ehkä paljonkin, hylätään hiekkatiet.
> 
> Menomatka Siuro-Häijää-Vammala-Keikyä-Kokemäki-Eura.
> Paluumatka Säkylä-Huittinen-Punkalaidun-Halkivaha-Lempäälä. Virallisen retken lopetus Hatanpään valtatien ja Nuolialantien risteykseen.
> Reitti tässä https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23695742
> 
> Menomatkan kahvipaussi Keikyällä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa.
> Lounas Eurassa Idyllissä.
> ...



Mukana mustalahdesta, jollei sääennusteet heitä häränpyllyä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kalle_L

> Ilmeisesti joku lauantain lenkkiläisistä pudotti työkalunsa teiskontielle. Jos omistaja löytyy niin minulta saa setin takas tuntomerkkejä vastaan.



Ehkä on mun.

Pistin tuntomerkit yv:nä


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

> Tiistain sää Kauttuan lenkille näyttää hyvältä! Aurinko paistaa ja paluumatka myötätuulessa.
> Ko.



Enköhän määkin tästä pääse lähtee Mustastalahdesta. Lounas siis Idyllissä, ei Klubilla? Eikös se ole ruukin alueella?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Albion

Tulen Euran retkelle Kolmenkulman abc:ltä.

----------


## JuRi

Euraan mukaan Mustastalahdesta.

----------


## Esa S

Kai sitä voisi lähteä taas peesailemaan, ehkä jo Rajasalmen sillan paikkeilta n. 8.05-10 kun Tilly pyyhkäisee siitä ohi kohti ABCta?

----------


## josku

> Lounas siis Idyllissä, ei Klubilla? Eikös se ole ruukin alueella?



Idylli ei ole valitettavasti ruukin alueella. 
Soittelin ruukin ravintolaan. Olisi pitänyt tietää edellisenä päivänä klo 14 kuinka monta tulossa ja olemmeko klo 11 vai klo 13 kattauksessa. Ehdotin, että ilmoitan väkimäärän aamulla klo 8, mutta ei sopinut ruukille - valitettavasti.

----------


## reikuu

> Idylli ei ole valitettavasti ruukin alueella. 
> Soittelin ruukin ravintolaan. Olisi pitänyt tietää edellisenä päivänä klo 14 kuinka monta tulossa ja olemmeko klo 11 vai klo 13 kattauksessa. Ehdotin, että ilmoitan väkimäärän aamulla klo 8, mutta ei sopinut ruukille - valitettavasti.



Suomalaista palvelua. Ei kelpaa raha sitten millään.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tilly

> Kai sitä voisi lähteä taas peesailemaan, ehkä jo Rajasalmen sillan paikkeilta n. 8.05-10 kun Tilly pyyhkäisee siitä ohi kohti ABCta?



Voi olla että jo aiemmin että ehdin karkkia ostaan 😂

----------


## josku

Kauttuan Ruukin retki ajettiin kymmenen kuskin voimin. Suurimman osan matkasta sää oli meille suosiollinen. Huovinrinteen kohdalla alkoi kova vesisade. Sadetakkeja puettaessa muistimme varuskunnan sotkun ja munkit, joten kurvasimme sinne sadetta pitämään - ja niinhän se sade munkkia syödessä loppui.
Muut stopit olivat suunnitellusti Keikyällä, Eurassa ja Punkalaitumella. Kaikki erinomaisia paikkoja, mutta erityismaininnan saa Punkalaitumen Myötätuuli, aivan loistavat kakut ja palvelu! Jos olisi lähempänä, tulisi kyllä lenkkien vakitaukopaikaksi. Kauvatsan Gulfillakin teimme pikastopin Esan mieliksi  :Hymy: 
Matkalle sattui myös Suomen pisin puurakenteinen riippusilta Keikyällä. Meni Kokemäenjoen yli ja pituutta oli 228 metriä, hienosti pääsi pyörällä ajamaan.
Teknisiä murheita ei ollut. Matkaa kertyi noin 300km ovelta ovelle. Lenkin data osaltani täällä.
Kiitos kaikille hienosta päivästä!

----------


## ptjami

Huomenna torstaina kevyehkö lenkki "Juhalenkin spekseillä". Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 10 kohti Säijää. Sieltä Winterinmutkan kautta Rajasalmeen jne.

----------


## Coatl

Perjantain vesikeli näyttää muuttuvan lauantaina ihan kelvollisiksi ajo-olosuhteiksi. Haluaisiko jompikumpi lauantain porukoista ottaa suunnaksi Pälkäne-Rautajärvi-Kuhmalahti-Kangasala? Itse jatkan Rautajärveltä Padasjoelle.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Huominen pikkutuhnu vois sopia syklolle maantietä paremmin.
Ehdotan Pyhä++ WMKM:n kautta joko Nokian tai Pirkkalan suunnan lisälenkeillä.
*HUOM: STARTTI KLO  9.00 Mustastalahdesta!*

----------


## Coatl

En jaksanut odotella kympin lähtöä, painelin Padasjoelle yksin.

Rautajärven mainiossa Elotähkä -kuppilassa kuulin vinkin, että suorempi reitti Rautajärveltä Porasan kautta Padasjoelle (tie 3200) on huonossa kunnossa ja sitä kannattaa välttää maantiepyörällä.

----------


## -Markku-

Lauantain reippaampi maantielenkki kävi kahden kuskin voimin tutustumassa Hämeenkyröläiseen kaatosateeseen sekä moikkaamassa Kehäkukan aurinkoisia myyjiä. Kerrankin pysyttiin lauantailenkin spekseissä (itsellä 131 km ja 30.5 km/h siirtymät mukaan lukien), sillä ajettiin lähes koko matka rauhallista jutteluvauhtia. Sadetta ei tullut Hämeenkyrön kuuroa lukuun ottamatta kovin pahasti, mutta tie oli märkä suurimman osan matkasta. Tästä johtuen mielenkiintoa peesaamiseen ei juurikaan löytynyt, sillä edessä kulkeva takarengas olisi varmasti aiheuttanut ylityksen päivän kivennäisaineiden saantisuositukseen.

----------


## Nanolady

Onkos mitään suunnitelmaa sunnuntain lenkille? Vettä jotain lupailee ainakin ilmatieteenlaitos, mitä pikaiseen vilkaisin sitäkin. Mulla aikaraja rajoittaa lenkin pituutta niin, että on pakko olla kahdeksi takaisin, eli jos vallan kauhean pitkä lenkki on, vetäisen si jonkun oman sähellyksen jossain.

----------


## Talisker

Ainakin pikkusadetta on kaikissa ennusteissa. Katson aamulla miltä näyttää.
Jos kelpo keli, niin Kuokkalan Nesteen lenkin voisi ajella. 
Noin 80km Mustalahti-Anian rantatie-Siionkylä-Säijärventie-Kuokkala ja takaisin.

----------


## Nanolady

> En jaksanut odotella kympin lähtöä, painelin Padasjoelle yksin.
> 
> Rautajärven mainiossa Elotähkä -kuppilassa kuulin vinkin, että suorempi reitti Rautajärveltä Porasan kautta Padasjoelle (tie 3200) on huonossa kunnossa ja sitä kannattaa välttää maantiepyörällä.



Ei se niin pahassa kunnossa ole, mikäli kyseessä se pätkä, mikä menee telarannan leirintäalueen ohi. Vesijaolta oon kerran ajanut kotiin tänä kesänä. Siis jos vertaa esim. Pinsiön pätkään!

----------


## Talisker

> Ainakin pikkusadetta on kaikissa ennusteissa. Katson aamulla miltä näyttää.
> Jos kelpo keli, niin Kuokkalan Nesteen lenkin voisi ajella. 
> Noin 80km Mustalahti-Anian rantatie-Siionkylä-Säijärventie-Kuokkala ja takaisin.



---
Iltapäivällä sataa varmasti, aiemminkin ehkä. Menen Mustaanlahteen klo 10, jos sade ei ole siihen mennessä alkanut.

----------


## JuRi

Sunnuntain kevyelle lähti Mustalahdesta 5 sankaria ja Winterin mutkasta yksi lisää. Vauhti oli sen verran suolaista, että pudottauduin taukopaikalla pois. Itselle tuli siirtymien kanssa 113 km ja 32 kmh.

Saarenmaantie on remontissa, pintaa tehdään huolella uusiksi ja Kaukajärven päässä on jo valmista. Sivistymätön arvaukseni on, että menee vielä ainakin viikko ennen kuin supersileästä pääsee nauttimaan.

----------


## Talisker

Suomennos JuRi:n suolaisuuteen: speksien mukaista. 
Sovitun kevyesti siis mentiin.
Sade "yllätti" heti Kuokkalasta lähdön jälkeen ja ajoi meidät
koulukeittiön katoksen alle vartiksi.
Laukontorilla sitten taas täysi kesä ja hyvät jätskit.
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1899205342

----------


## Coatl

> Saarenmaantie on remontissa, pintaa tehdään huolella uusiksi ja Kaukajärven päässä on jo valmista. Sivistymätön arvaukseni on, että menee vielä ainakin viikko ennen kuin supersileästä pääsee nauttimaan.



Ajorata?

Ajattelin lauantaina pyöritellä cyclolenkin Kauksulta Kisapirtin ja Iharin kautta Saarikyliin, Vehoniemellä kahvit, takaisin Harjunsalon kautta. Kilometrejä noin 80, pääasiallisesti soratietä, latupohjaa ja metsäautotietä, mutta pikitiesiirtymiä tulee pakostikin jonkun verran. Lähtö Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä klo 10.

EDIT: Reitti olisi kokolailla tällainen, Vehoniemellä voidaan ottaa luontopolkua mukaan http://imgur.com/a/TKI76

----------


## Myrtillus

Ajorataa uusitaan koko leveydeltä. Rouhintajätettä on harjattu myös osittain pyörätielle. Juttelin aamulla harjakonekuskin kanssa ja pyysin sutaisemaan pyörätien viimeiseksi, niin ei mene renkaita. Tuntui olevan yhteistyökykyinen kaveri ja lupasi hoitaa homman :-)

----------


## pee

^ Olihan siinä sitä pikipalleroa jonniin verran paljon. Toivottavasti tosiaankin muistavat siivota sen. Tosin eppäilen.

----------


## Myrtillus

Oli sitä selkeästi käyty pyörätietä harjailemassa loppuosalta jäljistä päätellen nyt illalla, kun ajettiin läpi. Annalan päässä on paikka paikoin aika paljon kiveä, mutta tuskimpa kaveri lähtee kilsa tolkulla siirtymään, kun pitää jyrsimen vieressä puuhastella.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## malinuaa

Onkohan frp lähdössä tänään vauhtilenkille? Oli joskus Mäccärilenkillä puhetta korttelireitistä jota voisi tiistaina käydä ajamassa.

----------


## Ana75

Ehdottaisin, että ajetaan esim Siuroa kohti ja sieltä Sasin mäki tms ja Metsäkylän kautta takaisin...

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki huomenna suuntaa Koilliskeskuksen kautta Tiihalaan, joka vastapäivään.
Paluut joko Asemakylän tai Aitolahti/Viitapohjan kautta. Lyhyt tai pitkähkö.
---
Näin mentiin, puolet ajoi lyhyen ja toinen puoli pitkän.
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1905339720

----------


## Coatl

Höytämössä ajorata edelleen auki, mielestäni vähän pidemmältä matkalta kuin pari viikkoa sitten. Kelvi auki viidestä kohtaa.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## GruninR

> Ehdottaisin, että ajetaan esim Siuroa kohti ja sieltä Sasin mäki tms ja Metsäkylän kautta takaisin...



Pudotin Tesoman keskustassa ja ajoimme kahdelle ylä mainittu reitti kotiin. Lähtö oli sen verran lujaa että ei millään pysynyt kyydissä.

----------


## JuRi

Jep, aika repivä alku kun iskua tuli iskun perään.
Sama tyyli jatkui loppuun asti  :Vink:  Risteyksistä ja ympyröistä voisi odottaa iskuja inasen, niin että kaverit pääsevät helpommin mukaan - iskupaikkojahan tiet on muuten täynnä.
Mutta kaiken kaikkiaan kivaa jumppaa - kiitos kaikille kuskeille!

----------


## Ana75

> Pudotin Tesoman keskustassa ja ajoimme kahdelle ylä mainittu reitti kotiin. Lähtö oli sen verran lujaa että ei millään pysynyt kyydissä.



Täytyy todeta, että vauhdikkain ti-lenkki millä minä olen ollut mukana. Alussa olisi voinut ottaa pari napsua iisimmin, jotta ois porukka pysynyt kasassa. Veto tasottui jo Rounionkadulla joten siellä ei joutunut repimään samalla tavalla kuin alussa. Kyyti jatkui kyllä mukavan reippaana ja ennen Sasin mäkeä keskari taisi olla +40km/h. Koko lenkin keskari oli +39km/h eli varsin reipasta menoa. Tekee hyvää tämmöselle maastokuskille revitellä välillä maantielläkin  :Hymy:  Muuten kyllä varsin mukava lenkki ja suht siistiä ryhmäajoa. Lähtöpaikalla muistaakseni 10 kuskia, mutta palatessa oli pientä katoa käynyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## frp

Kuten jo mainitsinkin lenkin jälkeen niin ensi vuodelle voisi ehkä kokeilla speksailla ainakin jompaan kumpaan viikon vauhtilenkeistä kahta eri ryhmää eli nykyistä lähtöä ja toista hitaampaa. On tässä parin vuoden aikana noussut vauhtilenkkien keskinopeudet aika reilusti. Ennenhän usein ajettiin esimerkiksi alle 35 keskareilla. Nyt on viime ja tänä vuonna useampaan kertaa ollut uutta porukkaa tyrkyllä lenkille, jotka on sitten tylysti pudotettu ensimmäisen 2km aikana. Joten hitaampaan vauhtilenkkiinn varmaan voisi olla tulijoita jos sellainen olisi ja siitä etukäteen mainittu.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sivusta huutelua: ylipäätään se, että ennen lähtöä sovitaan speksi tai speksit, ja että niissä pysytään, parantaa yhteisten kokemusten laatua. Joku speksi voi olla myös vapaa vauhti, jossa voi sitten tykitellä just niinkuin hyvältä tuntuu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

frp:n ajatuksessa on ideaa, varsinkin kun vauhtilenkit vaikuttavat suosituilta ja osanottajia löytyy. Kanuunalenkeillä pyritään ajamaan sillä periaatteella, että ne ovat yhteislenkkejä. Heti vauhdista putoava ei ehkä koe lenkkiä kovin pitkälti yhteislenkkinä, jos muut häviävät horisonttiin ensimmäisessä kiihdytyksessä. Jos porukka hajoaa nopeasti, niin yksi mahdollisuus on ottaa pysähdys, porukka nippuun ja katsoa voisiko muodostaa siinä kohdassa vaikka pari erivauhtista ryhmää.

Nopeankin lenkin voi pitää porukkalenkkinä. Muutamia perustekniikoita asian järjestämiseen:

- Kovakuntoisimmat vetävät enemmän (koko lenkin) ja muut peesaavat.
- Ylämäkien päällä odotellaan porukka yhteen ja lähdetään alamäkiin rauhallisesti kiihdyttäen, ei heti kaasua pohjaan. Myös keskinopeuden mittaus yleensä pysähtyy, kun ollaan paikallaan, joten odottajan keskari ei juurikaan laske.
- Ajetaan lenkki reitillä, jossa voi huilata kierroksen (Pyynikki, Pirkkahalli).
- Kovakuntoisimmat vetäjät kuluttavat menohalujaan sellaisilla osuuksilla, joilla peesissä pystyy säästelemään (alamäet, suora vastatuuli).
- Vältetään nopeita kiihdytyksiä. Erityisesti ylämäkeen kiihdyttäminen syö jalkoja.

----------


## josku

Mites sitä lauantain pidempää nykyisin ajetaan? Mennäänkö spekseillä, vai ajetaanko se nykyisin vauhdikkaammin? Ensi lauantaina sopisi pitkästä aikaa kalenteriin, mutta ylivauhti ei maistu (lue: ei pysty :Hymy:  )

----------


## plr

Perjantai-illaksi sääennuste lupaa suorastaan satumaista pyöräilykeliä. Olisiko kiinnostusta kevyelle noin klo 20-24 valocyclolenkille? Suomen oloissa harvinainen pimeä ja lämmin keli olisi tiedossa ja kahvitauonkin ehtisi pitää. Speksaan lenkin, jos kiinnostusta ilmenee.

----------


## nopparis

Alustavaa kiinnostusta, vahvistan myöhemmin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Kiinnostaa myös.
---
Harmi, että Kehäkukan Tapahtumien Yö on vasta lauantaina...
https://www.facebook.com/tapahtumienyohameenkyro/
Tuo olisi ollut mahtavaa toteuttaa silloin.

----------


## nopparis

Pe ilta valolenkille sopii pirtaan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bullet Tooth Tony

> Kuten jo mainitsinkin lenkin jälkeen niin ensi vuodelle voisi ehkä kokeilla speksailla ainakin jompaan kumpaan viikon vauhtilenkeistä kahta eri ryhmää eli nykyistä lähtöä ja toista hitaampaa. On tässä parin vuoden aikana noussut vauhtilenkkien keskinopeudet aika reilusti. Ennenhän usein ajettiin esimerkiksi alle 35 keskareilla. Nyt on viime ja tänä vuonna useampaan kertaa ollut uutta porukkaa tyrkyllä lenkille, jotka on sitten tylysti pudotettu ensimmäisen 2km aikana. Joten hitaampaan vauhtilenkkiinn varmaan voisi olla tulijoita jos sellainen olisi ja siitä etukäteen mainittu.




Tämä on hyvä ajatus. Itse olisin mielelläni mukana "vähävauhtisemmalla vauhtilenkillä". Varsinaiselle vauhtilenkille ei vielä riitä jerkku reisissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

> Mites sitä lauantain pidempää nykyisin ajetaan? Mennäänkö spekseillä, vai ajetaanko se nykyisin vauhdikkaammin? Ensi lauantaina sopisi pitkästä aikaa kalenteriin, mutta ylivauhti ei maistu (lue: ei pysty )



Sen missä olen ollut mukana, ollaan ajettu 32 km/h keskinopeudella. Webbisivuille on speksattu "n. 30 km/h". Taannoisella Ellivuoren lenkillä meiltä erkani toinen ryhmä ajamaan 34 km/h avg-tavoitteella.

----------


## Talisker

> Sen missä olen ollut mukana, ollaan ajettu 32 km/h keskinopeudella. Webbisivuille on speksattu "n. 30 km/h". Taannoisella Ellivuoren lenkillä meiltä erkani toinen ryhmä ajamaan 34 km/h avg-tavoitteella.



Nimenhuudossa on 30+-2km/h.

----------


## ago

Kai niitä voi tilanteen mukaan muuttaa, jos se porukalle sopii. Joko hiljempaa tai kovempaa.

----------


## plr

Huomenna perjantaina klo 20 ajetaan noin 70 km valocyclolenkki Kangasalan suuntaan lähtien Mustalahden satamasta. Poikkeamme matkalla Nurmen Teboilille kahville noin klo 21 ja sieltä erilaisia mukavia cycloreittejä Taivalpirtin suuntaan. Kymmenen jälkeen on hämärää tai pimeää, joten lenkillä tarvitaan valot ja asianmukaiset heijastimet. Vauhdissa ei pitäisi juurikaan hengästyä ja sääennuste kertoo klo 21 olevan 20 astetta lämmintä. Tampereen keskustassa ollaan noin puoliltaöin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Ajetaan suunnilleen tällainen reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24058994
Voit ilmoittautua mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9858657

----------


## plr

> Harmi, että Kehäkukan Tapahtumien Yö on vasta lauantaina...
> https://www.facebook.com/tapahtumienyohameenkyro/
> Tuo olisi ollut mahtavaa toteuttaa silloin.



Speksaillaan valolenkki myös tuonne! Akut ehtii ladata välissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Coatl

> Ajorata?
> 
> Ajattelin lauantaina pyöritellä cyclolenkin Kauksulta Kisapirtin ja Iharin kautta Saarikyliin, Vehoniemellä kahvit, takaisin Harjunsalon kautta. Kilometrejä noin 80, pääasiallisesti soratietä, latupohjaa ja metsäautotietä, mutta pikitiesiirtymiä tulee pakostikin jonkun verran. Lähtö Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä klo 10.
> 
> EDIT: Reitti olisi kokolailla tällainen, Vehoniemellä voidaan ottaa luontopolkua mukaan http://imgur.com/a/TKI76



Faija tulee sukuloimaan niin aikaistan tätä kokonaisella päivällä.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen kevyt lenkki: 
Siuron suunta, Otamuksella kääntö.  
Kahvit paluussa Koskibaarissa. 
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/338158162

----------


## petentic

Pitkän lenkin osalta on itselläni sellainen tilanne, että 100 km ajon ehtii, mutta ei pidempää; 4 h max. Ehdolla Pyhäjärven kierto taikka klassikko, Kehäkukka. Pyhäjärven kierrolla Vesilahden vohvelikahvila taukopaikkana. Äänestellään lähtöpaikalla, kumpi mennään ja kumpaan suuntaan.

----------


## plr

Valocyclokauden avaus ajettiin 12 hengen porukalla rauhalliseen tahtiin suunnitelman mukaisesti. Noin 70 km ja 20 km/h. Aivan mahtava keli ja kyllä oli hienoa ajaa pimeillä teillä.  :Hymy:  Pääsikö hitaasti suotavan renkaan kanssa kotiin asti?

https://www.strava.com/activities/1128728101

----------


## Raimo R

> Pääsikö hitaasti suotavan renkaan kanssa kotiin asti?



Kyllä pääsi. Yhden pumppauksen tein varmuuden vuoksi Lempääläntiellä ennen alamäkiä ja Rukkamäkeä.
Kiitos mukavasta ajoseurasta ja loistavasta reitistä!

----------


## Talisker

> Huominen kevyt lenkki: 
> Siuron suunta, Otamuksella kääntö.  
> Kahvit paluussa Koskibaarissa. 
> Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/338158162



Noinhan se mentiin, 14 hengen porukalla.
Pikkuisen piti hillitä vauhtia ylämäissä. Kiitos ja anteeksi!
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1129424382
Syke mokoma sekoili taas, niin kuin eilisellä valolenkilläkin.

----------


## plr

> Pikkuisen piti hillitä vauhtia ylämäissä.



0,2 km Strava-segmentti "Koski-Baarista kirkolle" aika 30:37 keskinopeudella 0,5 km/h oli mukavan rauhallinen. Taisivat osua terassikahvit segmentin sisään.  :Leveä hymy:  Keskiteho 113 W oli hyvä ja rauhallinen. Kotiin ehti ennen sadetta eli täysin kuivassa sai ajaa koko matkan.

Illalla ei taida uskaltautua valolenkille Kehäkukkaan. Voi tulla kaatosadetta niskaan tai sitten ei.

----------


## petentic

> Pitkän lenkin osalta on itselläni sellainen tilanne, että 100 km ajon ehtii, mutta ei pidempää; 4 h max. Ehdolla Pyhäjärven kierto taikka klassikko, Kehäkukka. Pyhäjärven kierrolla Vesilahden vohvelikahvila taukopaikkana. Äänestellään lähtöpaikalla, kumpi mennään ja kumpaan suuntaan.



Pitkälle lähtijöitä oli sen verran paljon, jotta jaettiin Mustalahdessa kahteen porukkaan: nopempaan "vapaan vauhdin" ryhmään ja speksin mukaiseen. Reitiksi valittiin Kehäkukka Jumesniemen kautta. "Speksin mukaiseen" tuli kahdeksan kuskia ja olikohan nopeammassa viisi. Hyvin oltiin aikataulussa, ehdin ajoissa kotiin ja junalle  :Hymy:  Jälki: 
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...d639467efecd0e

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Pitkälle lähtijöitä oli sen verran paljon, jotta jaettiin Mustalahdessa kahteen porukkaan: nopempaan "vapaan vauhdin" ryhmään ja speksin mukaiseen. ]



Noissa vapaaryhmissä ajaa niin moni master-ikäinen niin kovia vauhteja, että on rökälemäistä, että SPU:n master-lähdöissä ei Kanuuna-paitoja ole nähty paria enempää. Ensi kaudeksi lisenssit hakuun ja oikea joukkue viivalle! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## frp

Onko Kommuutteri jo pohjoisessa totuttelemassa SM-kisojen ilmanalaan?

----------


## Talisker

Yön ukkossateet jättänee hiekkatiet likaisiksi, mutta asfaltit todennäköisesti kuivuu.
Sadetta ei tulle ennen alkuiltaa, tuuli etelästä.
Ajetaan Anian rantatien kautta Kuokkalaan ja sieltä Koskenvoimaan ja takaisin. 
Säävaraus lähdölle ja lenkin pituudelle.

----------


## JuRi

> Pitkälle lähtijöitä oli sen verran paljon, jotta jaettiin Mustalahdessa kahteen porukkaan: nopempaan "vapaan vauhdin" ryhmään ja speksin mukaiseen. Reitiksi valittiin Kehäkukka Jumesniemen kautta. "Speksin mukaiseen" tuli kahdeksan kuskia ja olikohan nopeammassa viisi. Hyvin oltiin aikataulussa, ehdin ajoissa kotiin ja junalle



"Villi ja vapaa":kin pysyi hyvin aikataulussa ja kotiin selvittiin ilman varsinaista sadetta. Matkaan lähti ja Ylöjärvelle asti ajoi kuusi kuskia. Kun kaikki vetivät pysyi vauhti hyvänä koko matkan!

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Onko Kommuutteri jo pohjoisessa totuttelemassa SM-kisojen ilmanalaan?



Eikä ole itikan itikkaa. Huomenna on sateessa yrrin mukaan tauko 12-15 ja silloin ajetaan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> ...Säävaraus lähdölle ja lenkin pituudelle.



Osaltani säävaraus astui voimaan. Märkää on meillä.

----------


## frp

Sääennuste tiistaille näyttää hyvältä. Tiistain vauhtilenkille voisi alustavasti asetella LEGENDAARISTA ja PERINTEISTÄ KANUUNAKORTTELIA. Siirretään jos keli ei ole kuiva tai jos reitti on sotkettu hiekkaan. Äsken ainakin oli kunnossa paitsi pari mutkaa, jotka harjaan sitten ennen ajoa.

Aika: Tiistai 18:00 (alustava)

Paikka: Linnakallio Pirkkala uusi Nesteen kylmäasema 
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Reitti: Ylläolevan linkin pisteen lounaispuolella oleva suorakaide myötäpäivään

Järjestäjä: Ei ole

Ajetaan paikalla sovittu kierrosmäärä tuota reittiä vauhtilenkkinä. *Sopii kaikille, koska porukasta jäädessä voi odotella kierroksen ja liittyä uusiksi mukaan.* Hyvä olisi saada väkeä, koska homma on hauskempaa kun on suurempi porukka. Reitti on lähes tasainen ja hyvää asfalttia. Siinä ei ole normaalisti juuri ollenkaan liikennettä klo 18 jälkeen, koska alue on melkein kokonaan rakentamatonta hiekkakenttää. Samasta syystä reitti on turvallinen, koska aukealla mahdolliset autot näkee hyvissä ajoin koko reitillä. Parkkitilaa löytyy jos joku tulee autolla.

Kortteliajo on hyvää intervalliharjoitusta, kun 4 kertaa kierroksessa kiihdytellään mutkista ulos.

*Normaalista poiketen ajetaan kuten kilpailuissa eli muodostelma on vapaa härdelli ja jokainen on vastuussa, ettei tee ajolinjan muutoksia varmistamatta taustaansa.* Silti ei ole erityisen suositeltavaa ajaa eturengas edessä menijän sivulla. Käytännössähän ajo varmaan suurimman osan ajasta on letkassa peräkkäin.

Kortteliajoissa kaatumisriski on normaali suurempi ja kaikki tapahtuu omalla vastuulla. Tällä reitillä tosin on vain helpohkoja 90 asteen käännöksiä.

----------


## JuRi

> Osaltani säävaraus astui voimaan. Märkää on meillä.



Säävarauksesta huolimatta 5 kuskia suuntasi Säijän kautta Koskenvoimalle ja takaisin. Mukava Sunnuntairetki ilman sadetta, tosin alkumatkasta tie oli märkä.

----------


## JuRi

> Sääennuste tiistaille näyttää hyvältä. Tiistain vauhtilenkille voisi alustavasti asetella LEGENDAARISTA ja PERINTEISTÄ KANUUNAKORTTELIA.
> ...
> 
> Kortteliajo on hyvää intervalliharjoitusta, kun 4 kertaa kierroksessa kiihdytellään mutkista ulos.
> 
> *Normaalista poiketen ajetaan kuten kilpailuissa eli muodostelma on vapaa härdelli ja jokainen on vastuussa, ettei tee ajolinjan muutoksia varmistamatta taustaansa.* Silti ei ole erityisen suositeltavaa ajaa eturengas edessä menijän sivulla. Käytännössähän ajo varmaan suurimman osan ajasta on letkassa peräkkäin.
> 
> Kortteliajoissa kaatumisriski on normaali suurempi ja kaikki tapahtuu omalla vastuulla. Tällä reitillä tosin on vain helpohkoja 90 asteen käännöksiä.



Olisiko jotain muita asioita, joita noviisin olisi kortteliajossa syytä huomioda, esimerkiksi ajolinjat mutkissa ja jarrutukset mutkiin?

----------


## plr

Ajan tänään kevyen noin 50 km cyclolenkin sisältäen kahvitauon Sorvantien Shellillä. Startti on 18.30 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta. Luultavasti ehditään takaisin valoisan aikaan, mutta valoista ei liene haittaa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/24204875

----------


## frp

> Olisiko jotain muita asioita, joita noviisin olisi kortteliajossa syytä huomioda, esimerkiksi ajolinjat mutkissa ja jarrutukset mutkiin?



Se menee aika luonnostaan. Aika väljästi siinä mutkissa kuitenkin mennään kun emme mitään hullunrohkeita ole. Pitäisi pyrkiä olemaan huojumatta eli ajaa sitä samaa kaartolinjaa koko mutka edellä ajavien mukaan. Tuolla reitillä on niin loivat mutkat, että niihin tuskin pahemmin tarvitsee jarruttaa, lähinnä polkeminen lopettaa. Ei kannata tämän vuoksi parempia paloja vaihtaa jarruihin. Ei kisojen korttelietappeihinkaan ole etukäteen harjoiteltu ja ne on ollut kyllä yllättävän hauskoja olleet.

----------


## Talisker

Tiistaina ajelen kevyen pappalenkin. 60 - 80 - 100km.
Startti klo 10.00 Mustastalahdesta.

----------


## frp

Sää OK, rata OK, nähdään paikalla





> Sääennuste tiistaille näyttää hyvältä. Tiistain vauhtilenkille voisi alustavasti asetella LEGENDAARISTA ja PERINTEISTÄ KANUUNAKORTTELIA. Siirretään jos keli ei ole kuiva tai jos reitti on sotkettu hiekkaan. Äsken ainakin oli kunnossa paitsi pari mutkaa, jotka harjaan sitten ennen ajoa.
> 
> Aika: Tiistai 18:00 (alustava)
> 
> Paikka: Linnakallio Pirkkala uusi Nesteen kylmäasema 
> https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
> 
> Reitti: Ylläolevan linkin pisteen lounaispuolella oleva suorakaide myötäpäivään
> 
> ...

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki suuntaa Koilliskeskuksen ja Saarenmaantien kautta Valkeakoskelle.
Sieltä halukkaat Roineen kiertoon ja lyhyempään tyytyvät Hakkarin kautta Tampereelle.
Minä ajan tuon lyhyemmän.

----------


## frp

Kortteliralli ajettiin muistaakseni 8 kuskin voimin ensin 15 kierrosta ja tarinatauon jälkeen 16 kierrosta. Tarinatauon aikana vaihtui 2 ajajaa. Yleisöä oli 1 henkilö.

On kyllä erittäin hyvä harjoitus. Ei mitenkään tulisi itsekseen ajettua tuollaista yhteensä melkein tunnin intervalliharjoitusta, jossa korkeita wattipiikkejä paljon. Tuossa mukavasti se tuska unohtuu kun pitää keskittyä mutkiin ja muihin ajajiin. Alkoi ne mutkatkin sujua eri malliin harjoituksen edetessä.

Paikka toimi hyvin. Toivottavasti pysyy väärinkäyttökelpoisena pitkään.

1. setti https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1918112475
2. setti https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1918112522

Syksymmällä harkitaan uusintaa jos kiinnostusta löytyy.

----------


## JuRi

Korttelinoviisina osallistuminen arvelutti, mutta onneksi lähdin mukaan. Paikka on erinomainen, vaikka päältäkatsoen runsaan kilometrin suorakaiteen runttaaminen X kertaa tuntui tavallisen hölmöltä. Juuri tämän parempaa paikkaa yleisiltä teiltä ei voi toivoa. Tiellä oli vielä loiva, mutta vastatuulen kanssa aika tämäkkä nousu. Vähäiset liikkujat ottivat meidät hyvin huomioon.
Itse ainakin huomasin että kaarteiden ajossa ja kiihdyttelyssä on vielä paljon parantamista.

Kiitos frp:lle ja muille kuskeille.

----------


## frp

Jasperintie, joka oli se loiva nousu vastatuuleen, tulee aikanaan yhdistymään Jasperintien toiseen päähän lentokentän tiellä, joten silloin paikka tulee tutuksi uutena parempana reittinä Säijän lenkeille. Nythän jo pääsee Bauhausin kulmasta Linnakalliioon hyvää tietä.

On muuten googlen kartassa Jasperintieksi merkitty väärä tie.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Joo, mukava oli verryttely. Kiitokset harjamies-Frp:lle ja muille taas yhdestä uudesta kokemuksesta!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avk

Hyvää treeniä oli eilinen, kiitokset.

Parin minuutin ajopätkä ensimmäiseltä tunnilta, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr3sTqvtnDg

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

saarenmaan tiessä nyt uusi asfaltti. yksi sadan metrin pätkä vanhaa hiottua siellä oli mutta voi hyvin ajaa.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

> saarenmaan tiessä nyt uusi asfaltti. yksi sadan metrin pätkä vanhaa hiottua siellä oli mutta voi hyvin ajaa.



Testattu torstailenkillä , ja on mahtavassa kunnossa. Tuo hiottukohta ei menoa haittaa, kerrankin on liittymät uuden ja vanhan välillä tehty ensiluokkaisesti.

----------


## frp

Taitaa olla tullut käytyä liikaa vauhtilenkeillä kun olin jo niin rutinoitunut, että kortteliajo sotki sisäisen tasapainoni ja ajelin torstailenkille tyytyväisenä winterin mutkaan. Ei näkynyt ketään... Ajoin sitten Jumesniemen ja Koski-baarissa lohtumunkki ja elävää musiikkia.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lyhyehkön lenkin ehtinee ajaa ennen sateita. 
Anian rantatien kautta jonkun matkaa ainakin kohti Kuokkalaa. 
Paluussa Hakaselta hakemaan sinne äsken unohtamani reppu.
Ja hyvät pullakahvit tietty  :Hymy:  .

----------


## Kajtsu

Olisko huomenna kiinnostusta Nässyn kiertoon??! Kahvit Kurussa...tai joissain muualla  :Hymy: 
Lähtö Mustalahdesta 10:00. Vauhti 28-30kmh (Itse olen vielä vähän toipilas, joten kovempi vauhti ei kiinnosta).

----------


## Talisker

Peruslenkki voisi tulla Karhen tienhaaraan saakka Nässyn kiertäjien kanssa.
Siitä sitten Kehäkukkaan ja jotain kautta kotiin.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Olisko huomenna kiinnostusta Nässyn kiertoon??! Kahvit Kurussa...tai joissain muualla 
> Lähtö Mustalahdesta 10:00. Vauhti 28-30kmh (Itse olen vielä vähän toipilas, joten kovempi vauhti ei kiinnosta).



Kuusi äreetä urosta kävi kiertämässä Nässyn kauniissa mutta tuulisessa säässä. Kahvit Muroleella  :Hymy: 
Vauhti oli kovempaa kuin suunniteltu...vähän yli 31kmh

----------


## Talisker

> Peruslenkki voisi tulla Karhen tienhaaraan saakka Nässyn kiertäjien kanssa.
> Siitä sitten Kehäkukkaan ja jotain kautta kotiin.



Yhdeksän ymmärtäväistä ajeli Karhen kautta Kehäkukkaan.
Myötäistä ja vastaista tuulta. Hyvää piirakkaa, kahvia ja mieltä.
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1927424753

----------


## Esa S

Rosendahl Bike Day on nyt keskiviikkona: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Day-23-8-2017

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkillä ajetaan huomenna WMKM-Rounionkatu-Siuro-Sasi-Metsäkylä.
Kahvit Aallon leipomolla.

----------


## frp

Epävarma sää ja huominen Rosendahl Bike Day taisivat verottaa vauhtilenkille lähtijät kolmeen. Jälkeenpäin sadetutkasta katsoen voi pitää pienenä ihmeenä, että selvittiin vain yhden kuuron läpiajolla ja senkin aikana paistoi aurinko kokoajan. Ajettiin Rokkakosken lenkki + Sasin mäki.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1932201667  (varsinainen lenkki on jako 2, muut jaot siirtymiä)

----------


## plr

Lauantaina 26.8. on Ylistys Ylöjärven luonnolle -tapahtumapäivä. Tämän vuoksi silloin on tarjolla myös cyclolenkki, joka suuntautuu Ylöjärvelle. Lenkki lähtee Mustalahden satamasta klo 10, käy Pikku-Ahveniston kodalla ja Pinsiön laavulla ja päättyy Mustalahden satamaan. Matkaa tulee noin 70 km ja vauhti on noin 20 km/h. Lisätietoja ja reittisuunnitelma löytyvät osoitteesta https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9952131. Tuonne voi klikata myös ilmoittautumisen, niin osataan varautua tarjoiluihin. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Talisker

> Juhalenkillä ajetaan huomenna WMKM-Rounionkatu-Siuro-Sasi-Metsäkylä.
> Kahvit Aallon leipomolla.



Noinhan me mentiin kahdeksan varttuneen ja vapaallaolevan voimin.
http://www.aallonleipomo.com/ oli monelle uusi ja miellyttävä kokemus.
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1933370109

----------


## Talisker

Lauantaina 26.8. on Ylistys Ylöjärven luonnolle -tapahtumapäivä.
https://www.facebook.com/events/114041845920778/

Kevyt maantielenkki ajelee WMKM:n, Ylöjärven ja Lintuharjun kautta Kehäkukkaan.
Sieltä Timin, Mahnalan ja Sasin kautta Maan alta ja päältä maisemateoksen laavulle.

Suunnilleen näin, vastapäivään: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/875008553

Ilmoittaudu Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419265
Sää saattaa toki vielä vaikuttaa suunnitelmiin. Sadevaraus on voimassa.

----------


## frp

Kaksin JuRin kanssa repäistiin vauhtilenkki Saarenmaantie - Haralanharjun torni - Aseman kautta takaisin 36 keskarilla. Pitkää hihaa joutuu jo laittaan.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1936159610  (2.jako on varsinainen lenkki taas)

----------


## ago

Onko ideoita lauantaiaamunn Via Dolorosalle?

----------


## plr

Riippuu siitä mitä tarkoitetaan Via Dolorosalla. Kymmeneltä lähtee tuolla aikaisemmin ilmoittamani cyclocross-lenkki Ylöjärvelle (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9952131). On syytä epäillä, että matkan varrella on jotakin tarjoilua. Ei ole tarkoitus kärsiä metriäkään ja reittihän on mitä hienoin.  :Hymy:  Myös rauhallinen maantielenkki on speksattu tuonne ylemmäksi. Yleensä myös nopeammalle maantielenkille löytyy ajajia Mustalahdesta.

----------


## ago

Se normaali maantie, kun ei kykloo ole. Varmaan aamulla arvotaan starttipaikalla, jos ei ehdotuksia tuu. Jos WMK:n kautta niin olis kiva tietää etukäteen ja hypätä sieltä kyytiin.Muuten suunnalla ja reitillä ei väliä.

----------


## plr

Pieni kosteus ei häiritse cyclolenkkiä Ylöjärvelle eli kymmeneltä lähdetään Mustalahdesta.

----------


## Raimo R

Olipas mukava cyclolenkki, vaikka välillä oli vähän kosteampaa :-) Pinsiön laavun tarjoilut olivat loistavat! Kiitos niistäkin! Reittiäkään ei voi olla kehumatta. Minulle tuli paljon uusia ajamattomia pätkiä! yhdeksän hengen voimin olimme liikkeellä. Osa hiekkateistä oli aika kuraisia. Paikoitellen oli taas ihan kuivia ja tien pinnaltaan hyvin kantavia ja rullaavia pätkiä. Alla olemme sillä heikompien tarjoilujen tulipaikalla Pikku-ahveniston kieppeillä.

----------


## plr

Joo hieman oli kuraista. Pyöristä löytyy yllättävän paljon rahinoita, kun kuorruttaa ne hiekalla.  :Hymy:  Aika lokakuinen keli, kuten retkellä todettiin. Laavulla oli hienoa grillata makkaroita ja syödä muita tarjoiluja.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1152718524

----------


## reikuu

> Joo hieman oli kuraista. Pyöristä löytyy yllättävän paljon rahinoita, kun kuorruttaa ne hiekalla.  Aika lokakuinen keli, kuten retkellä todettiin. Laavulla oli hienoa grillata makkaroita ja syödä muita tarjoiluja. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1152718524



Lokakuun jälkeen kevät ja kesä ovat taas lähempänä Kiitokset retkestä ja eväistä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ana75

Oliko huomiselle kevyelle maantielle jo speksattu reittiä? Palauttelu maistuis Jämin jäljiltä.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Tämänpäiväinen kuralenkki veti vähän hiljaiseksi. 
Saatan silti olla lähdössä nopeusspeksin mukaiselle, mutta lyhyemmälle maantielenkille.
Ans kattoo ny...

----------


## Ana75

> Tämänpäiväinen kuralenkki veti vähän hiljaiseksi. 
> Saatan silti olla lähdössä nopeusspeksin mukaiselle, mutta lyhyemmälle maantielenkille.
> Ans kattoo ny...



Itselle riittää kyllä vähän lyhempikin kahvilenkki  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

Minkämoinen reitti tänään olis?

----------


## terob

Eikös tänään löydy kuivaakin asfalttia, tulossa.

----------


## Raimo R

> Eikös tänään löydy kuivaakin asfalttia, tulossa.



Enimmäkseen oli kuivaa asfalttia Karhen-Kehäkukan-Jumesniemen lenkillä. Kyrönlahden St1:n jälkeen tuli pieni sadekuuro ja juuri ennen Nokiaa alkoi sataa toistamiseen. Pientä kosteutta oli ilmassa ja tielläkin paikoitellen.
Maantiepyörillä matkaan lähti viisi henkeä. Ylöjärveltä joukkoon liittyi Kyrönlahdelle saakka kuudes ja Lintuharjuntielle käännyttäessä joukko supistui neljään.
Kehäkukan piirakat olivat edelleen oikein herkullisia ja terassinkin ovi tultiin avaamaan erikseen meitä varten!
Tein Nokialla omat loppukuviot Koukkujärvelle Pisaralla pisimmälle kilpailuun ja uimahallille, joten linkattu RWGPS-reitti on vähän syheröisempi kuin porukalla ajettu. Rikkinäisestä Garministani en saa nyt oikeaa dataa ulos. Vähän kahden jälkeen olimme Nokialla.

----------


## Talisker

> Tämänpäiväinen kuralenkki veti vähän hiljaiseksi. 
> Saatan silti olla lähdössä nopeusspeksin mukaiselle, mutta lyhyemmälle maantielenkille.
> Ans kattoo ny...



Arpomisen jälkeen viiden porukalla Viitapohja vastapäivään ja myötätuuleen kotiin.
Spekseissä pysyimme hyvin, vain Aitolahden TB:n ylihintainen munkkikahvi yllätti. Ei jatkoon.
Poutaa ja kuiva tie koko matkan.
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1941540150
(Sykelukemat häiriintyi taas flimmeristä  :Irvistys:  .)

----------


## frp

Toivon kanssa kaksin pidettiin vauhtilenkkilippua tangossa Säijän kierroksella.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1946273631
(vauhtilenkkiosuuden luvut 2. kierros)

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lauantaiksi lupaa ajokeliä. Olisiko kukaan tulossa mukaan hieman varhaisemmalle sataselle  klo 9 lähtien? Ajatus ajella tasaisella kuormalla about 32 vauhtia. Ei siis repimistä, vaan hyväkuntoiselle peekoota, muille vähän kovempaa, mutta tasaista kivaa. Jos lähtö olisi Pirkkalasta / WMKM:ltä noin 9 oltaisiin takaisin ennen 13.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Lauantaiksi lupaa ajokeliä. Olisiko kukaan tulossa mukaan hieman varhaisemmalle sataselle  klo 9 lähtien? Ajatus ajella tasaisella kuormalla about 32 vauhtia. Ei siis repimistä, vaan hyväkuntoiselle peekoota, muille vähän kovempaa, mutta tasaista kivaa. Jos lähtö olisi Pirkkalasta / WMKM:ltä noin 9 oltaisiin takaisin ennen 13...



Aika ja matka sopisivat minullekin, mutta vauhdissa tyydyn jo 28 - 30km/h:iin.
Reitti voisi olla Koilliskeskuksen kautta Lempäälään ja Koskenvoimaan. 
Paluua Anian rantatien kautta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

La-aamun aikainen, 32-vauhtinen (max) lenkki voisi suunnata Lempäälän kautta Viialaan, mistä Koskenvoiman kahvien kautta takaisin. Kokoontuminen Rajasalmen pit stopilla eli sillan korvan kioskilla 9.15. Tähdätään satkuun ja tasaiseen kyytiin hyvässä säässä!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

> La-aamun aikainen, 32-vauhtinen (max) lenkki voisi suunnata Lempäälän kautta Viialaan, mistä Koskenvoiman kahvien kautta takaisin. Kokoontuminen Rajasalmen pit stopilla eli sillan korvan kioskilla 9.15. Tähdätään satkuun ja tasaiseen kyytiin hyvässä säässä!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tämä sopii, varsinkin kun pääsee yhteislenkille näin lyhyellä siirtymällä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Aika ja matka sopisivat minullekin, mutta vauhdissa tyydyn jo 28 - 30km/h:iin.
> Reitti voisi olla Koilliskeskuksen kautta Lempäälään ja Koskenvoimaan. 
> Paluua Anian rantatien kautta.



Lähtekö Timo ja 28 Mustastalahdesta siis ja klo 9? Vai 10?

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

> Lähtekö Timo ja 28 Mustastalahdesta siis ja klo 9? Vai 10?



Klo 9 startataan. Mun pitää olla takaisin kaupungissa hyvissä ajoin, että ehdin Suomi-Islanti matsin etkoille  :Kieli pitkällä: .
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10018972

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Klo 9 startataan. Mun pitää olla takaisin kaupungissa hyvissä ajoin, että ehdin Suomi-Islanti matsin etkoille .
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10018972



 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ago

Ehkä mukaan Kommuutterin lenkille. Selkä pahana joten aamun "kunto" ratkaisee.

----------


## Alppipyöräilijä

Ehkä myös Kommuutterin lenkille tulossa, pari muuttujaa vielä auki.

----------


## plr

Ajettiin kolmen hengen porukalla Mustalahdesta kymppilähdöllä kevyt speksienmukainen lenkki Viitapohjaan: 70 km, 23 km/h, wiinerikahvit Nisutiinassa. Hieno aivan tyyni keli ja loppua kohden aurinkokin jo alkoi lämmittää.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1164114509

----------


## Talisker

Huominen vakiolenkki Kehäkukkaan Karhen kautta. 
WMKM n klo 10.15, siitä Teivon sivuitse Ylöjärvelle ja Kurun vanhalle tielle.
Paluu tod näk Jumesniemen kautta.
Tulee vähän reilu satanen.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1927424753

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lauantain varhainen 32 ryhmä teki kellosepän tarkkaa työtä. 101  kilometria ja Garminin keskivauhti 32.0, stravassa vähän enemmän.  https://www.strava.com/activities/1164475723  . Oli laadukasta  ryhmäajoa, yhdellä teknisellä ja yhdellä kylttikirillä, jonka  voittajasta ei saanut takaa päin selvää. Joku voi huutaa hep... Muita  tunnuslukuja kesto 3 tuntia 9 minuuttia painotetulla 199 watin  kuormalla keskisyke 116. Tavoitteen mukaista näiltäkin osin.

12 henkeä lähti, 3 irtaantui nostamaan lämpöjä ja jahtaamaan segmenttejä  Koskenvoimasta, josta saatiin tilalle yksi uusi ajomies. Kiitos kaikille  erinomaisesta ajosta ja seurasta!

----------


## Talisker

Keskiviikon Juhalenkillä ajellaan taas kohti itää.
Hyvissä oloissa Viitapohja+Paakari, huonommissa Saarenmaantie+Paakari tms.

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkilla oli kuusi kuskia.

Huomiseksi ennustetaan sateita. En lähde aamusta lenkille.
Iltapäivällä klo 15 alkaen 10 kanuunaa talkoilee Tampereen Puolimaratonin johtopyörinä.
Saatetaan kastua...
---
Ensi viikon lauantaina järjestetään Lähiruoka-teeman ympärillä erilaisia tapahtumia.
Meidän maantielenkkimme klo 10 on mukana hengessä:
ajamme kanuunalenkin/-lenkit Kehäkukkaan lounaalle. (Erikoishintamme 8,50.)
Panen nimenhuudon lenkin teemalenkiksi.
Ilmoittaudu sinne, jotta voimme kertoa Kehäkukkaan osallistujamäärän ja saada 
ennakkoilmoittautuneiden alennuksen.

----------


## reikuu

> Iltapäivällä klo 15 alkaen 10 kanuunaa talkoilee Tampereen Puolimaratonin johtopyörinä.
> Saatetaan kastua...



Niinpä 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna maanantaina on poutaa.
Löytyykö ajoseuraa maantielle klo 10 startilla?
Amurin helmeltä kohti Kuokkalaa ja ehkä Koskenvoimaan asti.

----------


## Kalle_L

> Huomenna maanantaina on poutaa.
> Löytyykö ajoseuraa maantielle klo 10 startilla?
> Amurin helmeltä kohti Kuokkalaa ja ehkä Koskenvoimaan asti.



Kiinnostaa lähteä ajelemaan. Aamulla on yksi asia hoidettavana, mutta pitäisi ehtiä 10 lähtöön. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TommiT

> Huomenna maanantaina on poutaa.
> Löytyykö ajoseuraa maantielle klo 10 startilla?
> Amurin helmeltä kohti Kuokkalaa ja ehkä Koskenvoimaan asti.



mukana ollaan.

-Tommi

----------


## Talisker

Neljään pekkaan käytiin maanantaina Koskenvoimassa. Lämmintä!
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1971323823
---
Huominenkin näyttää ainakin vielä kelpo ajokeliltä
Ajellaan Juhalenkki WMKM-Siuro-Sasi-Aallon leipomo.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419195

----------


## JuRi

Tiistain Kanuunalenkki Wintterin mutkasta ajettiin possujunana hieman erilaista reittiä: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1973574472 (2-osa). Yllättävän heikko osallistumistaso, kun huomioi että kuivuus ja lämpötila kesä (2017) lukemissa, tuulta ei nimeksikään, vapaaehtoiset vetovuorot, tasaista ajoa ilman iskuja, etc.

----------


## frp

Syysetappien jälkeen alkoi transition period lisenssikuskeilla. Istumme kotona, juomme kaljaa ja syömme sipsejä ja mietimme jaksammeko jatkaa uraa ja mistä motivaatio talviharjoitteluun jne. Pyörä on vielä syysetappien jäljiltä kurakerroksen sisällä osissa ja ketjut ruosteessa.

----------


## kki

> Syysetappien jälkeen alkoi transition period lisenssikuskeilla. Istumme kotona, juomme kaljaa ja syömme sipsejä ja mietimme jaksammeko jatkaa uraa ja mistä motivaatio talviharjoitteluun jne. Pyörä on vielä syysetappien jäljiltä kurakerroksen sisällä osissa ja ketjut ruosteessa.



Juuri näin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JuRi

> Syysetappien jälkeen alkoi transition period lisenssikuskeilla. Istumme kotona, juomme kaljaa ja syömme sipsejä ja mietimme jaksammeko jatkaa uraa ja mistä motivaatio talviharjoitteluun jne.



Olen itse aina kutsunut tätä peruskuntoharjoitteluksi; jaksolle loka- - maaliskuu  :Vink:

----------


## plr

> transition period lisenssikuskeilla.



Pullakahvilenkeille sitten vain mukaan! Tuumataan sitä uran jatkoa yhdessä santsikupin äärellä. Ajatusmaailmaa helpottaa, kun lähtee vain kahville eikä mieti sitä kisapuolta ollenkaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Syysetappien jälkeen alkoi transition period lisenssikuskeilla. Istumme kotona, juomme kaljaa ja syömme sipsejä ja mietimme jaksammeko jatkaa uraa ja mistä motivaatio talviharjoitteluun jne. Pyörä on vielä syysetappien jäljiltä kurakerroksen sisällä osissa ja ketjut ruosteessa.



Allekirjoitan. Tosin kaljan sijaan pari päivää tuli nautittua shamppanjaa.

Tänään taas Säijään...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## frp

> Pullakahvilenkeille sitten vain mukaan! Tuumataan sitä uran jatkoa yhdessä santsikupin äärellä. Ajatusmaailmaa helpottaa, kun lähtee vain kahville eikä mieti sitä kisapuolta ollenkaan.



Joo kyllähän tässä mukava aika alkaa, kun saa taas ajella rennosti retkimeiningillä jonkin aikaa.

----------


## tehaku

> Joo kyllähän tässä mukava aika alkaa, kun saa taas ajella rennosti retkimeiningillä jonkin aikaa.



Äläs nyt... Nyt pitää kaivaa cyclo varastosta ja osallistua rennosti Raparossi-kisoihin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Näillä vuosilla rennosti ajaminen kahvipaikkojen kautta reitittäen on mahdollista ympäri vuoden ja vuodesta toiseen.
Tänäänkin vietimme puolisen tuntia Aallon leipomolla ja Hiedanrannassa. 
Näin kuuteen pekkaan: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1975027556

----------


## JuRi

Nyt se tuli todistetuksi konkreettisesti, että itäpuolen lenkit on lännen lenkkejä tuplasti suositumpia  :Vink:  Eikä ihme kun seura on paljon parempaa! Runttaus löytyy täältä 2-osio: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1977286849 .
Suuri kiitos Markulle, kun saattoi vanhuksen melkein kotiovelle ja piti huolen ettei tuuperru tai eksy lopussa  :Vink:

----------


## pompo

> Äläs nyt... Nyt pitää kaivaa cyclo varastosta ja osallistua rennosti Raparossi-kisoihin.



Nimenomaan näin. Ensi sunnuntaina Kaukajärven suunnalla varma tapa hankkia pyörään kurakerros.

----------


## Talisker

> ---Ensi viikon lauantaina järjestetään Lähiruoka-teeman ympärillä erilaisia tapahtumia.
> Meidän maantielenkkimme klo 10 on mukana hengessä:
> ajamme kanuunalenkin/-lenkit Kehäkukkaan lounaalle. (Erikoishintamme 8,50.)
> Panen nimenhuudon lenkin teemalenkiksi.
> Ilmoittaudu sinne, jotta voimme kertoa Kehäkukkaan osallistujamäärän ja saada 
> ennakkoilmoittautuneiden alennuksen.



                  Sääennusteet on harmittavan huonot huomiselle. Katsotaan  vielä illemmalla, mutta todennäköiseltä näyttää, että säävaraus astuu  voimaan. 
Sunnuntai näyttää paljon paremmalta...

----------


## Talisker

> Sääennusteet on harmittavan huonot huomiselle. Katsotaan  vielä illemmalla, mutta todennäköiseltä näyttää, että säävaraus astuu  voimaan. 
> Sunnuntai näyttää paljon paremmalta...



---
Jätän lauantain ajot väliin. Sataa.

----------


## Talisker

Nyt näyttää sää olennaisesti paremmalta Kehäkukan lounaslenkkiä ajatellen. 
Menään sinne siis huomenna sunnuntaina Lähiruokasafarin nuoteilla.
WMKM:n, Teivon ja ylöjärven kautta.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419338

----------


## Kalle_L

> Nyt näyttää sää olennaisesti paremmalta Kehäkukan lounaslenkkiä ajatellen. 
> Menään sinne siis huomenna sunnuntaina Lähiruokasafarin nuoteilla.
> WMKM:n, Teivon ja ylöjärven kautta.
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/9419338



Ennalta-arvaamattomuus sateissa toteutui myös tänään. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Muuten kaikki menikin ihan nuottien mukaan.
16 + 5 kuskia, joista nopeimmat viis veisasivat Kehäkukan loistavasta lounaasta.
Näin Garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1982743234

Saattoi olla kauden viimeinen viikonlopun yhteislenkki maantiellä.
Juhalenkki näyttäisi kelin puolesta ihan ok:lta. 

Pian aletaan speksailla syklolenkkejä  :Kieli pitkällä:  .

----------


## frp

Rajasalmen siltojen vanerikiertotiellä on nyt pieni notko, jossa on lätäkkö, ja se on _t_o_d_e_l_l_a_ liukas.

----------


## -Markku-

Kävin ajamassa tiistai-speksien mukaisen ”yhteislenkin” WMKM:ltä Säijän ja Lempäälän kautta takaisin Tampereelle. Osanottajamäärä oli valitettavan vähäinen, varsinkin kun kyseessä oli yksi tämän kauden sateettomimmista lenkkipäivistä. Toisaalta, voitinpahan ainakin kaikki kylttikirit. Ja JuRin viime viikolla esittämä teoria siitä, että itäpuolen lenkeillä on tuplasuosio länsipuolen lenkkeihin verrattuna, pätee edelleen.

----------


## kki

Lännessä hinkataan maastoo ja cx:ää jo

----------


## Talisker

Sääennusteet lupailevat pelkkää tuhnusadetta koko päiväksi.
Juhalenkki huomenna jää osaltani väliin sen vuoksi.

----------


## Coatl

Oliko sunnuntain maantielenkille suunnitelmia? Ennusteet näyttää hyvältä, voisi ulkoiluttaa Colnagoa vielä viimeisen kerran.

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntaina 14 kanuunaa pyöräilee Riccionessa.
No, jäähän tänne vielä tuhatkunta muuta  :Hymy:  .

----------


## JuRi

Torstai lenkki taas tuplaten tiistaita suositumpi  :Sekaisin: 
FRP tarjosi kilpakuskin koulutusta Saarikylien lenkillä - hengissä selvittiin, kiitos siitä!

----------


## ago

Onko ketään la-aamuna maantiepyörällä liikkeellä?

----------


## Onnikka

> Onko ketään la-aamuna maantiepyörällä liikkeellä?



Ajattelin tulla mustaanlahteen katsastamaan tilannetta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ago

Mahtoiko Mustastalahdesta lähteä maantielenkki klo 10. Itse olin pelipaikalla vasta 10.06. Jos juna lähti asemalta olin auttamatta myöhässä. Ajelen Säijässä vähän myöhemmin oman lenkin.

----------


## makton

Taidettiin lähteä n. 10:02 liikkeelle, kuuden kuskin voimin kehäkukkaan. Yksi lähti kiertään viitapohjaa.

----------


## Highlander

^4  taisi olla kun yhytin teidät Ylöjärven kohdalla...oletan että sama porukka😃

----------


## ago

Olitte varmaan rakennusten takana katveessa siellä Mustalahden päässä kun ajelin teitä vastaan lännen suunnasta hieman eri reittiä.Mietinkin että siinä on mahdollisuus ajaa ristiin. Oma töppi kun olin myöhässä.

----------


## ago

Huomennakin pitäis olla hieno keli,joten mites olis vaikka Roineen kierto klo 10 Mustalahdesta.Muutkin suunnat toki käy ja miksei vaikka Eräjärvi, vai onko liian pitkä.Joku suunnistustaitoinen saa päättää reitistä, kun ite ainakin idän suunnalla eksyn jo ennen Kangasalaa.

----------


## nopparis

Kanuunalenkille starttasi 13 kuskia ja Roine kierrettiin hienossa syyssäässä. 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1995628966

----------


## petentic

...ja muutama kuva Sports Trackerin jäljessä. Hieno syyslenkki!

----------


## josku

Huomenna lauantaina voisi ajella rauhallisen syklolenkin Pirkkalan hiekkateitä pitkin Kuokkalan Nesteelle kaffelle ja takaisin. Lähtö klo 10 WMKM:ltä. 
Jotenkin niin, että Villilän kautta Rajasalmensillalle, Hahmoontielle. Käenojanmaantien lenkki ja Kärppälän rusthollin kautta Nesteelle. Takaisin Paarentien kautta.
Jos innokkuutta löytyy, niin voin piirrellä reitin vielä illalla.

----------


## reikuu

> Huomenna lauantaina voisi ajella rauhallisen syklolenkin Pirkkalan hiekkateitä pitkin Kuokkalan Nesteelle kaffelle ja takaisin. Lähtö klo 10 WMKM:ltä. 
> Jotenkin niin, että Villilän kautta Rajasalmensillalle, Hahmoontielle. Käenojanmaantien lenkki ja Kärppälän rusthollin kautta Nesteelle. Takaisin Paarentien kautta.
> Jos innokkuutta löytyy, niin voin piirrellä reitin vielä illalla.



Sinne siis. Vuotava sisuri vaihdettu, toivottavasti vielä aamulla on ilmat koneessa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kalle_L

> Sinne siis. Vuotava sisuri vaihdettu, toivottavasti vielä aamulla on ilmat koneessa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lähden myös cycloilemaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Jos vaikka näin mentäisiin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/16497405

----------


## josku

Kuuden kuskin voimin ajeltiin Pirkkalan kautta Lempäälään speksien mukaisesti. Lempäälässä speksit hajosivat ja mentiinkin kahville Antiikkikahvila ja teehuone Siiriin https://www.facebook.com/KahvilaSiiri/ Loistava paikka ja isot pullat!
Takaisin tultiin Hakkarista hiihtouria Pirkkalaan ja sieltä kukin omille teilleen. Lenkin data täällä. 
Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille!

----------


## petentic

Nuotittakaahan sunnuntaille cyclolenkki länsipuolelle siten, että tulette mukaan ajamaan taikka yleisöksi kannustamaan kauden toista Raparossin osakilpailua Hiedanrantaan! Startti on siellä klo 14 Hiedanrannan kartanon huudeilla. Lisätiedot tuolla tapahtumien puolella ja Facebookissa.

----------


## Talisker

Syklo: Pyhä + Sorvantien Shell voisi olla huomenna suht kuivaa pohjaa, jos lähtis jo klo 9.00 Mustastalahdesta.
Löytyiskös kavereita?

----------


## Vepasso

> Syklo: Pyhä + Sorvantien Shell voisi olla huomenna suht kuivaa pohjaa, jos lähtis jo klo 9.00 Mustastalahdesta.
> Löytyiskös kavereita?



Voisin tulla völjyyn. Mikä on reitti tarkemmin jos tulen vaikka VMKM:ltä mukaan?

----------


## Kalle_L

> Syklo: Pyhä + Sorvantien Shell voisi olla huomenna suht kuivaa pohjaa, jos lähtis jo klo 9.00 Mustastalahdesta.
> Löytyiskös kavereita?



Vois lähteä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Voisin tulla völjyyn. Mikä on reitti tarkemmin jos tulen vaikka VMKM:ltä mukaan?



Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin seuduilla klo 9.20-9.25.

----------


## Vepasso

> Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin seuduilla klo 9.20-9.25.



Roger that

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## frp

Tänään illalla maantiepyörälenkki lähtö 17.30 Pirkkalan Teboil ja siitä Rajasalmen siltojen yli Siuro-Salmi-Häijää-Suodenniemi-Putajantie-Sastamalan sivuitse Karkkuun-Häijää-Salmi-Siuro-Pirkkala reilu 140km keskinopeus noin 30 ja jos reippaita vetäjiä tulee paikalle voi nousta 32. Taukopaikat aika vähissä. Piano-baaria Suodenniemellä voidaan harkita tilanteen mukaan mutta geeliä taskuun. Juomat ei jäädy ja keli kuivaa eli maantiekeli parhaimmillaan.

----------


## plr

Hieno reitti tuossa frp:n iltalenkissä. Sastamalastakin luultavasti löytyy joku taukopaikka. Lähtisin mukaan, mutta ei juuri tänään onnistu.

Muistakaa valot ja heijastimet, koska suurin osa lenkistä ajetaan pimeässä! Aamulehtikin kirjoitti tänään asiasta:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/lah...syy-200466321/

Sunnuntaina ajetaan porukkacyclolenkki Nokian suuntaan. Nokialla on cyclocrossin SM-kisat ja tätä erinomaisen katsojaystävällistä lajia on hauskaa seurata kahvikuppi yhdessä ja munkki toisessa kädessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## TMo

> Hieno reitti tuossa frp:n iltalenkissä. Sastamalastakin luultavasti löytyy joku taukopaikka. Lähtisin mukaan, mutta ei juuri tänään onnistu.
> 
> Muistakaa valot ja heijastimet, koska suurin osa lenkistä ajetaan pimeässä! Aamulehtikin kirjoitti tänään asiasta:
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/lah...syy-200466321/
> 
> Sunnuntaina ajetaan porukkacyclolenkki Nokian suuntaan. Nokialla on cyclocrossin SM-kisat ja tätä erinomaisen katsojaystävällistä lajia on hauskaa seurata kahvikuppi yhdessä ja munkki toisessa kädessä.



Palaako ne arki-iltojen cyclolenkit ohjelmaan taas tälle talvelle? Siis ne mitkä lähti Koikkarin Prismalta?

----------


## plr

Kyllä ilman muuta valocyclolenkkejä ajetaan. En ole ehtinyt niitä tänä syksynä vielä vetämään matkustamisen ja flunssan vuoksi. Ensi viikolla varmaankin ajetaan taas. Ja kyllä niitä saa kuka vain muukin täällä huudella kokoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

Lyhyestä varoitusajasta huolimatta 4 lähti maantiepyörillä Putajan lenkille. Yksi suunnitellusti lyhennetylle versiolle. Homma meni aika urheilulliseksi eikä taukojakaan pidetty paria pikastoppia lukuunottamatta, mutta loppupuolella vähän pudotettiin vauhtia niin spekseihin meni. Putajantiellä on melko pitkä pätkä niin ettei näy valoja missään.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2145336346

----------


## plr

Sunnuntaina ajetaan cyclocross-lenkki, joka päättyy Nokialle cyclocrossin SM-kisoihin katsomaan ja kannustamaan. Kilpailuohjelman mukaan aikataulu on seuraavanlainen:

Klo 13.20 lähtö 1. N16,M16 (kesto 30min)
Klo 13.55 lähtö 2. N18,Naiset Elite (kesto 40min)
Klo 14.35 lähtö 3. M18,M50 (kesto 45min)
Klo 15.30 lähtö 4. M-Elite (kesto 60min)

Porukkalenkki lähtee klo 10 Amurin helmeltä ja lenkiltä pääsemme Nokialle noin kahden maissa katsomaan kisoja. Lenkillä ajetaan leppoisaa tahtia lähinnä hiekkateitä ja voidaan poiketa Kuljussa Kartanokahvila Kahvelissa välikahvilla. Sääennuste lupaa hyvää kuivaa syyskeliä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Reittisuunnitelma
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26306047

Napsauta itsesi in, jos harkitset mukaantuloa:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10274716

----------


## plr

Huomennakin voisi ajaa cyclolenkin. Startti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, siitä Hervannan ja Taivalpirtin kautta Lempäälään. Kuokkalan Nesteellä kahvitauko ja siitä jotakin cyclohenkistä reittiä takaisin Tampereelle. Vauhti sovitetaan niin, että kaikki pysyvät mukana. Vähän reipas 20 km/h keskari voisi olla tavoitteena.

Ei ole käsitystä onko liukasta. Lähden kuitenkin kesärenkailla. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Raimo R

Kiitos vaan taas kerran Plr:lle hyvästä reitistä ja muillekin leppoisasta ajoseurasta!
Sumuista oli ja Taivalpirtin ohitse käytiin Lempäälässä. Kahvi/teetauko nautittiin antiikkikahvila Siirissä. Kerran pidettiin pumppaustauko ja toisen kerran paikattiin (toista) rengasta.
Härmälässä porukasta erkannuttuani kävin vielä polkemassa muutamia uusia polunpätkiä, jotta sain 100 km täyteen :-)





> Huomennakin voisi ajaa cyclolenkin. Startti klo 10 Amurin helmeltä, siitä Hervannan ja Taivalpirtin kautta Lempäälään. Kuokkalan Nesteellä kahvitauko ja siitä jotakin cyclohenkistä reittiä takaisin Tampereelle. Vauhti sovitetaan niin, että kaikki pysyvät mukana. Vähän reipas 20 km/h keskari voisi olla tavoitteena.
> 
> Ei ole käsitystä onko liukasta. Lähden kuitenkin kesärenkailla. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Olipa mainio paikka tuo minulle uusi kahvila. Rengas piti hyvin kotiin saakka eli reikä oli todella pieni. Paikatessa löytyi myös syyllinen: erittäin pieni ja teräväsärmäinen lasin/kvartsinsirpale oli kaivautunut ulkorenkaaseen. En olisi löytänyt sitä ilman, että sisärenkaan perusteella tiesi tarkan kohdan.

Reissulla oli tänään viisi ajajaa ja sanoisin, että oli oikein hyvä cycloilusää. Missään ei ollut jäätä ja kuraakin lensi suhteellisen vähän, tosin parissa paikassa hiekkatiet olivat pururatamaisen pehmeitä. Suurin osa hiekkateistä oli kuitenkin vielä kovia.

Tässä toinen reittijälki:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1240297511

Huomiselle lenkille onkin ilmeisesti tulossa enemmän porukkaa. Hienoa!

----------


## plr

Yhdeksän oli tänään mukana ja suurin osa tuli cyclocrossin SM-kisoja katsomaan. Kuljussa välikahvit Kartanokahvila Kahvelissa. Nokialla toiset kahvit, pullaa ja makkaraa.  :Hymy:  Yllättävä aamun lumisade kasteli tiet Kuljun suunnassa, Nokialla oli täysin kuivaa. Kisakatsomossa lisätakki oli(si ollut) kova veto. Ilmeisesti uusia reittejä tuli monelle. Niin ja tänään oli kuraa riittävästi.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1242166082

----------


## ago

Onko valolenkki jonain iltana suunnitteilla?

----------


## plr

Valocyclolenkkejä Koivistonkylän Prismalta on aikaisempina vuosina ajettu keskiviikkoisin tai maanantaisin. Keskiviikko on omalla tuntumalla ollut näistä suositumpi ajopäivä. Tällä viikolla kalenterissa on muuta ohjelmaa keskiviikkona, mutta huomenna tiistaina ehtisi ajamaan. Eli otetaan tämän viikon startti Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta huomenna tiistaina klo 18. Ajetaan noin 2 tuntia ympäri Pirkkalaa. Reitillä on paikoitellen säkkipimeää, joten kunnolliset ajovalot ja asianmukaiset heijastimet ovat välttämättömät. Normaalisti pidettäisiin jonkinlaista vauhtia, mutta huomenna tuskin mennään kovinkaan lujaa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17439552

Lisäys: Reitin varrelle on varattu mahdollisuus bonusmäkiin niitä halajaville. KOMmit ovat sellaiset, että niitä tavoitteleville uskallan luvata jonkinlaista hengästymistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

Naistenmatkan kelvi oli aamulla paikoin liukas ja osa työmatka pyöräilijöistä oli siirtynyt taluttaan pyöriä mutta nyt se on suolattu ja hiekotettu

----------


## plr

Nyt päivällä on ollut sen verran aurinkoista ja lämmintä, että luulisin reitin olevan sula ja pitävä. Lähden kesärenkailla matkaan.

----------


## Esa S

Erityisesti pohjoisen suuntaan kallellaan olevat ja varjossa olevat asvalttipätkät voi mennä taas jäähän heti kun aurinko laskee.
Mielenkiintoisen näköisen syherön plr on taas suunnitellut, voi olla että en ole ihan joka pätkää ajanut  :Hymy: 
No en aja nytkään, kun on vanhempainilta.

----------


## plr

Liukastahan siellä oli. Pirkkala on talvinen paikka. Mitään ei onneksi sattunut, koska ajoimme hyvin varovaisesti jäiset paikat. Silti hieman jännitti muutamassa alamäessä. Tampereella oli täysin kuivaa ja pitävää. Pirkkalassa paikoitellen asfaltti oli täysin jäässä.

Neljä henkeä lähti mukaan tälle jonkin verran syheröiselle reitille ja kyllä siellä ehkä hieman hengästyikin. Varsinkin, jos ajoi Saukonvuorelle ylös saakka. Kukaan ei päässyt Pirkkalan laskettelurinnettä ylös saakka ja kaikki jättivät toisesta suunnasta nousun väliin. Alkuperäistä reittisuunnitelmaa piti hieman muuttaa yhden tietyön takia ja pari kertaa ajettiin muuten vain hieman harhaan. Hienoa oli ajaa pimeässä!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1245047196

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Yhdeksän oli tänään mukana ja suurin osa tuli cyclocrossin SM-kisoja katsomaan. Kuljussa välikahvit Kartanokahvila Kahvelissa. Nokialla toiset kahvit, pullaa ja makkaraa.  Yllättävä aamun lumisade kasteli tiet Kuljun suunnassa, Nokialla oli täysin kuivaa. Kisakatsomossa lisätakki oli(si ollut) kova veto. Ilmeisesti uusia reittejä tuli monelle. Niin ja tänään oli kuraa riittävästi.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1242166082



Kiitos hyvästä reitistä ja vedosta, oma kunto oli päässyt yllättävänkin huonoksi tämän laiskan kesän aikana, paino taas "hyväksi". Onneksi on taas huomenna loppuelämän eka päivä...  :Vink:   vaikka lipesin porukasta ja menin viimeiset kilsat pyöräteitä, kävin katsomassa cyclokisoja ja pesemässä naaman jäähallin vessassa. Kuivan paidan ja sadetakin avulla tarkenin vähän aikaa katsella, mutta vilu pakotti sitten kotimatkalle. 

Lähetetty minun SM-T713 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## izmo

Birkala on tosiaan talvinen paikka ja Naistenlahden kelvillä menee pieni tampattu polku mutta hyvin se rullaa  :No huh!: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aamuyöstä oli komee mennä tampattua jäistä polkua kohti Tamperee...

----------


## plr

Viikonlopun sääennuste näyttää vähintäänkin vetiseltä eli vettä on luvassa tauotta koko ajan. Ei näytä tässä vaiheessa kovin lupaavalta yhteislenkkien kannalta, mutta seurataan tilannetta.

----------


## plr

Koska keskiviikkona on Pyöräilyseura Kaupin kanuunat ry:n syyskokous, tämän viikon valocyclolenkin voisi ajaa huomenna tiistaina. Lähtö on klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta, josta ajetaan pari tuntia jotakin cyclolle sopivaa reittiä. Kelit vaikuttavat nyt kohtuullisen pimeiltä ja jäisiltä, joten kannattaa laittaa valoa eteen ja taakse sekä nastaa alle. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Eipä näkynyt tänään muita valocyclolenkillä. Muutin hieman suunnitelmaa ja ajoin noin 60 km lenkin Säijän suuntaan Gravdalin asfalttirullausta testaamaan. Sen verran voi sanoa, että kuivalla asfaltilla ei Gravdal pärjää Contin Cyclocross Speedeille rullaavuudessa. Jääpidossa on kuitenkin jonkin verran eroa Gravdalin hyväksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## ago

Olin 3 minsaa myöhässä. Vasta viime tipassa selvis,että pääsen lähteen.Vaihdoin lennossa nastat ja polkimet alle.Oli kello sen verran paljon etten kerinnyt edes foorumille viestiä laittaan.Vahvemmat jalat tai kaikki valot punaisilla :Irvistys: .Tuli sitten ajettua maantie/siirtymälenkki maasturilla.

----------


## plr

Harmillista. Mietin Koivistonkylään ajaessani, että Ideapark-Savontie-Kaarina Maununtytärentie-Annala olisi ollut hyvä lenkki. Hiekkatiet ainakin olivat eilen jäätyneet oikein hyvin ajettaviksi ja kelihän oli mitä mainioin - kuivaa ja siellä täällä vain liukasta.

----------


## plr

Lauantaina ajetaan cyclocross/maantielenkki Pyhäjärven ympäri vastapäivään lähtien Amurin Helmeltä klo 10. Koska hiekkatiet ovat luultavasti aivan kuralla, niin pysytään koko matka asfaltilla. Maantiepyörällä voi lähteä omalla riskillä, ehkä kuitenkin cyclocross-renkaat kestävät paremmin sepeliä siellä missä sitä on. Matkaa tulee noin 90-100 km. Kahvitauko pidetään viimeistään Kuokkalan Nesteellä, jos ei keksitä parempaa paikkaa ennen sitä. Sääennuste lupaa niin lämmintä, että ei pitäisi olla jäätä missään. Teidenkin pitäisi ehtiä kuivahtaa melko hyvin.

Pidetään lenkin rasitus suunnilleen 25-30 km/h maantielenkkiä vastaavana eli tasaista rauhallista menoa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## izmo

Maantiepyörällä en lähtis jään takia ja kumollaan oli moni Rajasalmessa....  vaikka on nyt lämpöasteita mutta tie on erittäin liukas

----------


## plr

Tein saman liukkaushavainnon viiden maissa. Lämmintä oli pari astetta, mutta asfaltti oli aivan jäässä. Parasta katsoa keliä aamulla ja nastat alle tarvittaessa.

----------


## plr

Tuskinpa on liukasta tänään, tosin ei aivan kuivaa. Cyclocross-kesärenkailla lähden liikenteeseen.

----------


## izmo

Yö toi lämmön ja märän myös... ois se pikkupakkanen ollut kiva

----------


## plr

Pikkupakkanen olisi todella voinut olla kiva. Amurin Helmellä oli huomattavasti märempää kuin sääenusteista olisi arvannut. Lähdimme silti kuuden hengen porukalla suunnitelman mukaisesti järveä kiertämään. Sen jälkeen tapahtui paljon. Rengasrikko 1 (Kaarila KLV). Vesisadetta Nokialle. Porukka uitettu läpimäräksi. Suunnitelman vaihto: Sasin lenkki. Yksi (järkevin?) lähti pesemään autoa. Siuro: rengasrikko 2 (KLV). Korjaus ja jatketaan. 20 metriä myöhemmin rengasrikko 3 (KLV). Kaksi lähti jatkamaan matkaa, koska alkoi olla läpimärissä vaatteissa melko kylmä. Oikeaoppinen renkaanpaikkaus, koska kaikki sisärenkaat käytetty. Miharintien mäissä lämmöt päälle. Aallon konditoria kiinni 10 min ennen kuin pääsimme sinne. KLV:t kiertäen kotiin. Auringonpaistetta 10 minuuttia renkaita paikatessa. Hieno reissu. (Pyörän pesu illalla.)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1260559438

----------


## reikuu

> Pikkupakkanen olisi todella voinut olla kiva. Amurin Helmellä oli huomattavasti märempää kuin sääenusteista olisi arvannut. Lähdimme silti kuuden hengen porukalla suunnitelman mukaisesti järveä kiertämään. Sen jälkeen tapahtui paljon. Rengasrikko 1 (Kaarila KLV). Vesisadetta Nokialle. Porukka uitettu läpimäräksi. Suunnitelman vaihto: Sasin lenkki. Yksi (järkevin?) lähti pesemään autoa. Siuro: rengasrikko 2 (KLV). Korjaus ja jatketaan. 20 metriä myöhemmin rengasrikko 3 (KLV). Kaksi lähti jatkamaan matkaa, koska alkoi olla läpimärissä vaatteissa melko kylmä. Oikeaoppinen renkaanpaikkaus, koska kaikki sisärenkaat käytetty. Miharintien mäissä lämmöt päälle. Aallon konditoria kiinni 10 min ennen kuin pääsimme sinne. KLV:t kiertäen kotiin. Auringonpaistetta 10 minuuttia renkaita paikatessa. Hieno reissu. (Pyörän pesu illalla.)
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1260559438



No huh. Ajoin itse Pirkkalan suuntaan kun ajattelin että isommilla teillä on liian märkää. Se oli hyvä valinta, Pirkkalassa kelvitkin on puhtaat, Tampereen päässä oli kyllä sepeliä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

> No huh. Ajoin itse Pirkkalan suuntaan kun ajattelin että isommilla teillä on liian märkää. Se oli hyvä valinta, Pirkkalassa kelvitkin on puhtaat, Tampereen päässä oli kyllä sepeliä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kivasti pääsee kelviä Naistenmatka Rajasalmi Pitkäniemi Nokian kirkko ja sen jälkeen on sepelit... onneksi ei Birkalaa oo vielä töhritty

----------


## ago

Allekirjoittaneella meni aamulla rengas KLV Pulterin kohdalla, joten melkein pääsin starttipaikalle Amurin Helmeen.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Yrrin mukaan huomenna ei enää varhaisen aamun jälkeen sada. Ajattelin välttää traineriä, imeviä teitä ja suurta kuraantumista eli ajella maantiehenkisen, tasaisen kuorman lenkin, noin satkun ehkä Valkeakosken tai Viialan suuntaan. Ei kelvejä. Jos kiinnostaa niin tällä meiningillä klo 10.30 Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla. Ajatus ajaa tasaisesti, ei kovaa, muttei ihan hissutellenkaan base-kauden pitkä lenkki (Oma tehohaarukka tavoitteellisesti 180-190 w, jos se nyt jotain jollekin kertoo) - mutta mennään kuitenkin mahdollisen porukan mukaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

> Pikkupakkanen olisi todella voinut olla kiva. Amurin Helmellä oli huomattavasti märempää kuin sääenusteista olisi arvannut. Lähdimme silti kuuden hengen porukalla suunnitelman mukaisesti järveä kiertämään. Sen jälkeen tapahtui paljon. Rengasrikko 1 (Kaarila KLV). Vesisadetta Nokialle. Porukka uitettu läpimäräksi. Suunnitelman vaihto: Sasin lenkki. Yksi (järkevin?) lähti pesemään autoa. Siuro: rengasrikko 2 (KLV). Korjaus ja jatketaan. 20 metriä myöhemmin rengasrikko 3 (KLV). Kaksi lähti jatkamaan matkaa, koska alkoi olla läpimärissä vaatteissa melko kylmä. Oikeaoppinen renkaanpaikkaus, koska kaikki sisärenkaat käytetty. Miharintien mäissä lämmöt päälle. Aallon konditoria kiinni 10 min ennen kuin pääsimme sinne. KLV:t kiertäen kotiin. Auringonpaistetta 10 minuuttia renkaita paikatessa. Hieno reissu. (Pyörän pesu illalla.)
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1260559438



Näitä päivän lenkin postauksia lukiessa tulee mieleen sen yhden lehden mainos menneiltä ajoilta "Kansa taisteli - miehet kertovat". Toivottavasti tänään ei kukaan jäänyt "rintamalle"

----------


## plr

> Allekirjoittaneella meni aamulla rengas KLV Pulterin kohdalla, joten melkein pääsin starttipaikalle Amurin Helmeen.



Meillä alkoi tänään otsasuoni kiristyä sepelin vuoksi. Ihan lonkalta jos arvioin, niin ajoimme 5 km sepelöityjä pyöräteitä ja seurauksena oli 3 rengasrikkoa. Jokainen rengasrikko oli terävän sepelin aiheuttama. Kaikilla oli alla nappularenkaat. Taidan laittaa palautetta kaupungille.

Katson huomenna aamulla keliä ja päätän sen mukaan lähdostä 10.30 lenkille.

----------


## plr

Tiet näyttävät edelleen aika märiltä, joten taidan mennä Lamminpäähän raparossia katsomaan. Aamuyöllä tuli vettä kunnolla.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajeltiin Lansen kanssa kaksin Viialan-Koskenkylän lenkki vuodenaikaan nähden erinomaisessa ajosäässä. Tie toki kostea, muttei roiskunut. Välillä jopa aurinko pilkahti ja vastaan tuli kuivuvan ilman tuoksu. Paras tuoksu tuli kuitenkin Siirin korvapuusteista, jotka nautittiin kahvin ja elävän pianomusiikin kera. Luxusta!

Joukkueen kokoonpano kirrasi tekemistä vähän ylämummoon, keskiwatit 195 ja nopeutta 27,8. Ajettiin hyvin tasaisesti paria muutaman minuutin tempoa lukuunottamatta, mistä kroppa kiittää. https://www.strava.com/activities/1262191718/overview

Ei teknisiä tms. vastoinkäymisiä.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Kävin Kaarina Maununtyttärentietä ajelemassa ja mukavaa oli. Saarenmaantien KLV on vielä hiekoittamatta eli tuonne on mukava mennä kunhan sinne annalan perälle pääsee ensin.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Laitan tähän jo nyt keskiviikon valocyclolenkin. Jos harkitset mukaanlähtöä, klikkaa itsesi in ao. linkistä.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10342911

----------


## plr

Vain kaksi lähtijää oli valocyclolenkkillä tänään. Ovatko kaikki siirtyneet virtuaalimaailmoihin traineritreeneihin? :-o Keli oli loistava, joten päätimme ajaa PK-lenkin Lempäälän ja Säijän kautta. Lempäälään sorateitä ja asfalttia siitä eteenpäin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1266947712

----------


## Esa S

Keskiviikkoisin ja torstaisin on Kanuunaspinning. Olisiko parempi siirtää nämä valolenkit tiistaille?

----------


## plr

> Olisiko parempi siirtää nämä valolenkit tiistaille?



Niistä kolmesta kerrasta, jotka olen ehtinyt tänä syksynä vetää, kaksi on ollut tiistaina ja yksi keskiviikkona. Sinällään sekä tiistai että keskiviikko ovat sopivia päiviä.

Perinteisesti näillä arki-iltoina ajetuilla valocyclolenkeillä on pidetty vaihtelevaa vauhtia ja rasitusta. Joskus ajetaan kuten eilen eli pari tuntia kevyttä tasaista. Joskus mennään intervallinomaisemmin, mutta koskaan ei mennä koko aikaa kovaa ja kaikki pidetään mukana. Yksi ajatus on myös ollut kerätä mahdollisimman pimeitä reittejä, niin tulee oikea valoelämysfiilis mukaan. Tututkin reitit ovat kovin erilaisia säkkipimeässä.

Ei kukaan olisi kiinnostunut lähtemään huomenna yö-rogainingiin? Kiinnostaisi kokeilla tuotakin lajia, mutta yksin ei voi osallistua.

----------


## velib

Keskiviikkoisin tulee itse käytyä maastolenkeillä, tiistaisin voisi silloin tällöin päästä cyclolenkille mukaan.

----------


## TMo

Kyselin noita cyclolenkkejä aiemmin että tuleeko niitä. Itsellä vaan tiistaisin on vaki maastolenkit ohjelmassa joten se on vähän huono päivä. Torstai olisi itselle paras cycloiluun ja mieluusti silloin tällöin yrittäisin päästä lenkeille mukaan.

----------


## Kalle_L

Tiistaisin on lisäksi KanuunaJooga. Sielläkin käy vakiona muutama, joka voisi valolenkille mahdollisesti osallistua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

ti - ke - to kanuunasisätreenien vuoksi syklolenkit on aiemmin olleetkin maanantaisin.

----------


## ago

Maanantai muun kuin spinningin kannalta vähän huono päivä, jos esim la ja su ajettu pitemmät porukka- tai omat lenkit.Huippu sääölot huomioiden keskiviikon 2 osallistujaa oli kyllä vähän.

----------


## plr

Tiedossa on, että maanantai olisi vapaa, mutta se on agon mainitsemasta syystä vähän huono. Viikonloppuisin tulee äkkiä 7-8 h ajoa ja sen perään saisi olla huilipäivä. Eihän päivää tietenkään ole pakko lukita etukäteen, tosin vakiopäivä tuo tiettyä ryhtiä, kun sen voi laittaa kalenteriin.

----------


## plr

Näyttäisi sittenkin siltä, että huomenna voisi ehtiä ajaa ennen sadetta 3-4 h cyclolenkin. Kun käydään Kaivannon keitaalla Kangasalla kahvilla, niin ehditään takaisin ennen kahta. Eli lähdetään Amurin Helmeltä klo 10 ja ajetaan asfaltoituja teitä pitkin rauhallinen tasarasituksinen lenkki. Käydään Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpalla 10.30. Luultavasti tiettyä määrää pyöräteillä olevaa sepeliä ei pysty välttämään. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## lanse

Messissä cittarilta. Team Locator myös päällä. Tässä kutsulinkki porukkalenkin paikannustiimin. Avaa se omassa kännyskässä.

----------


## plr

Niinhän siinä kävi, että ajoimme täysin suunnitelman mukaisen sateettoman lenkin kevyellä tasaisella rasituksella. Sade alkoi vasta lenkin jälkeen. Mitään teknisiä ongelmia ei ollut. Kolme ajaja oli mukana, vaikka kyllä sinne olisi enemmänkin mahtunut. Kaivannon keitaan lämpöiset munkit maistuivat.  :Hymy: 

Stravan kuvassa on pari sataa (?) matkalla bongattua joutsenta.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1270417768

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tänään lienee viikon ainoa poutapäivä, mikä tarkoittaa mulle maantiehenkistä ajelua illan suussa. Tavoitteena olisi päästä liikkeelle klo 17 Säijän suuntaan ja ajella pari tuntia tasaisella kuormalla. Jos intoa riittää, mukaan voisi mahtua myös 1-2 vk-vetoa, tasaisesti nekin. Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa tämmöinen kuntoilu, niin kohtauspaikka voisi olla Pirkkalan vanha kirkko klo 17.15. Valothan tuolla tietysti tarttee. Tervetuloa!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Voisin lähteä mukaan. Pidetään kuorma riittävän kevyenä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Voisin lähteä mukaan. Pidetään kuorma riittävän kevyenä.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Näin vaan ajettiin marraskuinen ihan oikea maantielenkki. Tie oli tarpeeksi kuiva peesaamiseen, joten matka eteni hyvällä tasaisella neljän vuorovedolla. Kaksi tuntia speksin mukaan mulle, muille enemmän. Vedoista innostui ainoastaan Toivo, joka näytti meille Bianchin perävalot lentokentän suoralla. Kiitos, hyvää teki (myös lenkin jälkeinen sauna) ! https://www.strava.com/activities/1277908801


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Hyvä oli lenkki ja sopiva vauhti.

----------


## Kalle_L

Hyvä lenkki, kiitokset!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ago

Onko Amurin Helmeltä lähdössä lenkin tapaista lauantaiaamuna?

----------


## plr

Huomenna taitaa olla kuivaa aamulla. Voisi ajaa asfalttilenkin huomenna torstain tapaan. Otetaan lähtö Amurin Helmeltä klo 10. Kehäkukka?

----------


## tempokisu

^ no tuskin on kuivaa aamulla. Jos ei sada, se on kuitenkin tänä syksynä jo aika paljon...

----------


## Kalle_L

> Huomenna taitaa olla kuivaa aamulla. Voisi ajaa asfalttilenkin huomenna torstain tapaan. Otetaan lähtö Amurin Helmeltä klo 10. Kehäkukka?



Huomenna en ehdi lenkille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Huomenna en ehdi lenkille. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sama vika, idässä jo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ago

Maasturissa painavat ja suht. huonosti rullaavat renkaat alla.Ajellaanko hissukseen, vai pitäiskö ottaa maantiepyörä alle?

----------


## ago

Moneltako muuten Winterin mutkan K-Marketilla?

----------


## plr

Ajetaan rauhallista tahtia, niin ei tarvitse rengassäätöä. Kovasti pistosuojatut renkaat ovat alla omassakin cyclossa, joten ei sekään rullaa.  :Hymy: 

WMKM:llä ollaan 10.15.

----------


## ago

Hyppään WMKM:ltä kyytiin.

----------


## Vepasso

Tuun kans maasturilla mukaan jarrutteleen. Syklossa on nastat joten en viitsi sillä lähteä.
WMKM:ltä mukaan.

----------


## tempokisu

Ei ollu kuivat tiet, pientä kuuraa ja se sulaa niin märkää. Ja tuulista.

----------


## Niki9

Ei satanut, mutta lämmin tuli 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1279905474

----------


## plr

No olihan tuolla ulkona "kuivaa", jos tulkitaan termi sen laajimmassa mahdollisessa merkityksessä ja laajennetaan se koskemaan myös märkää keliä.  :Leveä hymy:  Kävimme viiden hengen porukalla Kehäkukassa tasaisella rasituksella suunnitelman mukaisesti. Pari-kolme pikku sadekuuroa oli matkalla väijymässä. Pyörä, ajaja ja vaatteet menivät pesuun lenkin päätteeksi, vaikka asfaltilla pysyttiin. Ei viitsinyt ajaa satasta täyteen tänään, mutta muuten oli kivaa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1280259013

----------


## ago

Mahtaako olla valolenkkiä Koivistonkylän Prismalta?

----------


## plr

Toivottavasti joku speksaa valocyclolenkin. En itse ole tällä viikolla ehtinyt ulos ajamaan eikä onnistu minulta tänäänkään muiden kiireiden vuoksi. Tuurilla voi ehtiä trainerin selkään hetkeksi iltakymmeneltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Huomenna voisi ajaa pidemmän cyclolenkin, koska näyttää siltä etteivät tiet ole jäässä. Käydään siis Valkeakoskella kahvilla. Startti Amurin Helmeltä klo 10, Koilliskeskus klo 10.30 Citymarketin tolppa, Kangasalan kautta Valkeakoskelle ja Lempäälän kautta takaisin. Vauhti rauhallista tasaisehkolla rasituksella ja pysytään asfaltilla. Hiekoitussepelikohtia saattaa olla.

Kokeilen tässä samalla Stravan lenkinsuunnittelutoimintoa. Suunnitelman pitäisi näkyä ilman tunnuksiakin alla olevasta linkistä. En nyt pysty kännykästä tekemään reittiä kartalle, mutta laitan sen myöhemmin tietokoneelta, jos ehdin.
https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/244097

----------


## plr

Ajoimme reilun satasen lenkin Valkeakoskelle neljän hengen porukalla. Aurinko paistoi lenkin jälkipuoliskon pilvettömältä taivaalta tyypilliseen marraskuiseen tapaan. Tiet olivat kosteita, mutta eivät varsinaisesti märkiä, joten peesistä sai hyvän hyödyn ilman vesisuihkua naamalle. Erittäin mukava pitkä marraslenkki.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1289788932

----------


## ago

Leppoisa lenkki loisto kelillä.Vetohommatkin meni tasapuolisesti muille.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Kiitos loistavasta lenkistä! Vaikka mentiin leppoisasti, kropassa on sopiva työtä tehnyt olo. Lähes oppikirjamaisen sopiva.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tänään kyllä pettivät sääennusteet pahemman kerran. Piti tulla lunta ja vettä koko päivän, mutta keli oli oikein hyvä. Ilmatieteen laitos alkaa lähestyä palvelulaadultaan VR:ää ja Postia.

----------


## plr

Tänään taas ajetaan valocyclolenkkiä Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Pari tuntia kierrellään lähinnä latupohjia Kangasalan suuntaan. Vauhti ja rasitus voi olla hetkellisesti kovempaakin, mutta porukka pidetään nipussa ja suurin osa ajasta ajetaan rauhallisesti.

Sääennuste lupaa "kuivaa" eli sadetta ei pitäisi tulla, mutta oletettavasti osa teistä on loskaisia, joten pyörän pesulta tuskin välttyy.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/245857

----------


## timoht

> https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/245857



Pitäisikö linkissä näkyä suunniteltu reitti vai näkyykö vain stravaan rekisteröityneille... :Sekaisin:

----------


## plr

No niin, tulipahan taas ajettua pimeässä. Keli oli todellakin kuiva siinä mielessä, että ei satanut, mutta kaikilta muilta osin oli varsin märkää. En sanoisi kuitenkaan, että pyörä olisi ollut äärettömän kurainen kotona, vähän ehkä jäi alle. Kolme henkeä lähti matkaan, kaksi ajoi loppuun saakka. Rengasrikko ykkönen vei yhden ajajan taluttaen kotiin. Rengasrikko kakkonen tapahtui Holvastissa, jossa alla olevassa kuvassa näkyvä kivensirpale meni varsin voimakkaasti pistosuojatusta renkaasta keskeltä suojausta ja kulutuspintaa pohjaa myöten läpi. Melko äärettömän kuraista takavannetta ja -rengasta on tietenkin hauskaa työstää, lisämausteena koiranulkoiluttaja pysähtyy kuittailemaan taakse. Ulkoiluväylät vaihtelivat sulista kovapohjaisista viiden sentin lumipatjaisiin. Parissa lumisessa ylämäessä loppui pito, mutta muuten pärjäsi kuviottomilla renkailla hyvin.

Niin joo, tänään ajettiin ajatuksella ylämäet kovaa/täysillä, muuten rauhallisesti. Jalat tyhjenivätkin varsin hyvin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1295658908

----------


## reikuu

> No niin, tulipahan taas ajettua pimeässä. Keli oli todellakin kuiva siinä mielessä, että ei satanut, mutta kaikilta muilta osin oli varsin märkää. En sanoisi kuitenkaan, että pyörä olisi ollut äärettömän kurainen kotona, vähän ehkä jäi alle. Kolme henkeä lähti matkaan, kaksi ajoi loppuun saakka. Rengasrikko ykkönen vei yhden ajajan taluttaen kotiin. Rengasrikko kakkonen tapahtui Holvastissa, jossa alla olevassa kuvassa näkyvä kivensirpale meni varsin voimakkaasti pistosuojatusta renkaasta keskeltä suojausta ja kulutuspintaa pohjaa myöten läpi. Melko äärettömän kuraista takavannetta ja -rengasta on tietenkin hauskaa työstää, lisämausteena koiranulkoiluttaja pysähtyy kuittailemaan taakse. Ulkoiluväylät vaihtelivat sulista kovapohjaisista viiden sentin lumipatjaisiin. Parissa lumisessa ylämäessä loppui pito, mutta muuten pärjäsi kuviottomilla renkailla hyvin.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1295658908



Nämä CX-stoorit alkaa olla legendaarisia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

> Nämä CX-stoorit alkaa olla legendaarisia.



Joo, kannattaa olla mukana livenä. Näillä lenkeillä voi kokea elämyksiä (rengasrikko), riemua (ei ollut oma rengasrikko) ja erityisesti tänä vuonna on ollut poikkeuksellisen hyvä kuravuosi. Eivät marraskuun slush-kelit nyt niin huonoja ole, vaikka toisaalta ovatkin.

----------


## reikuu

> Joo, kannattaa olla mukana livenä. Näillä lenkeillä voi kokea elämyksiä (rengasrikko), riemua (ei ollut oma rengasrikko) ja erityisesti tänä vuonna on ollut poikkeuksellisen hyvä kuravuosi. Eivät marraskuun slush-kelit nyt niin huonoja ole, vaikka toisaalta ovatkin.



Täytyy käyttää samaa taktiikka kuin van Aert viime viikonlopun CX-world Cupissa: pyörän vaihto noin 10 minuutin välein. Taisi olla kahdeksaan kierrokseen pyörä per kierros. Ihan alusta asti en nähnyt  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

> Pitäisikö linkissä näkyä suunniteltu reitti vai näkyykö vain stravaan rekisteröityneille...



Kappas, jotenkin meni tämä viesti ohi eilen. Stravan eventissä, joka siis on etukäteen suunniteltu tapahtuma, on reitti jos se on sinne laitettu ja sen näkee myös ilman Strava-tunnuksia. Tässä tapauksessa valmista reittiä ei ollut ja koska loin tuon eventin kännykällä, en reittiä helposti saanut tehtyä. Strava näyttää minulle valittaviksi reiteiksi itse tekemiäni reittejä. En ole varma saako myös muiden tekemiä valmiita reittejä valittua.

----------


## izmo

Non niin nyt on putsattu sepelistä Hatanpään Valtatien kelvi osin ... mutta uutta sepeliä odotellessa

----------


## plr

Jos sääennuste pitää kutinsa, niin huomenna on ok cycloajokeli nastarenkailla. Voisi ajaa muutaman tunnin lenkin startaten klo 10 Amurin Helmeltä.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/246800

----------


## plr

Olikin hieno pikkupakkaskeli tänään. Pinsiön suunnan tiet olivat muutamaa lyhyttä kohtaa lukuunottamatta jäässä, kovia ja kurattomia. Lehtosen konditorian kermamunkit käytiin haukkaamassa Nokialla. Seitsemän ajajaa oli mukana. Huominen sääennuste lupaa kuraista.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1298840307

----------


## plr

Jossakin välissä oli puhetta itsenäisyyspäivänä ajettavasta satasen maantieajosta. Onko kukaan pohtinut asiaa sen tarkemmin? Keskiviikoksi luvataan suorastaan satumaisen hyvää ajokeliä, joten ajajia voisi löytyä hyvin.

----------


## timoht

Joo, Suomisata-Roine kyllä kelpaisi...🤔

----------


## Esa S

> Jossakin välissä oli puhetta itsenäisyyspäivänä ajettavasta satasen maantieajosta. Onko kukaan pohtinut asiaa sen tarkemmin? Keskiviikoksi luvataan suorastaan satumaisen hyvää ajokeliä, joten ajajia voisi löytyä hyvin.



Kanuunapostissa marraskuussa lupailtiin lisätietoa myöhemmin, vielä ei ole kuulunut.

----------


## plr

Siellä sanottiin, että seuraa Facebook-sivua, mutta sitä ei nykyään pysty edes avaamaan ilman tunnuksia. En tiedä onko siellä mitään asiaan liittyvää. Roineen ympärihän on helppoa vetää hieman yli satasen cyclolenkki pääosin maanteitä pitkin milloin vain. Kahdella kahvistopilla 45 km (Aapiskukko) ja 90 km (Kuokkalan Neste) varmaan pärjäisi hyvin. Luulisin, että nuo ovat auki. Jos joku saa tarkistettua onko Facebookissa jo speksattu lenkki, niin kertokaa siitä tänne. Jos ei ole, niin voin tehdä sen.

----------


## reikuu

> Siellä sanottiin, että seuraa Facebook-sivua, mutta sitä ei nykyään pysty edes avaamaan ilman tunnuksia. En tiedä onko siellä mitään asiaan liittyvää. Roineen ympärihän on helppoa vetää hieman yli satasen cyclolenkki pääosin maanteitä pitkin milloin vain. Kahdella kahvistopilla 45 km (Aapiskukko) ja 90 km (Kuokkalan Neste) varmaan pärjäisi hyvin. Luulisin, että nuo ovat auki. Jos joku saa tarkistettua onko Facebookissa jo speksattu lenkki, niin kertokaa siitä tänne. Jos ei ole, niin voin tehdä sen.



En kyllä löytänyt FB:stä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Itsenäisyyspäivän cyclolenkki:

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/247886

----------


## Esa S

> Itsenäisyyspäivän cyclolenkki:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/247886



Laitoin myös faceen, sekä Kanuunoiden että Suomi liikuttaa 100 tuhatta ryhmiin.

----------


## plr

Mainiota! Tämä sopii myös varustetestiksi Talvipäivänseisauspyöräilyyn ja tulee vietettyä sinivalkoinen kahvihetki. Vai huomennakos niitä wirallisesti pidetään?  :Hymy:

----------


## ranttis

Facessa oli eilen jonkun hieman maastosuuntautuneen kommentin alla kyselyä suomi 100 pyöräilystä kaiketi maastopyörillä. Jossain oli puhuttu että joku olisi vastuussa ja syyskokous oli näin päättänyt mutta tieto ei tavoittanut vastuuhenkilöä ja hän kommentoi ettei ole suunnitellut mitään.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kymmenen ajajaa oli mukana Suomi100-cyclolenkillä Roinetta kiertämässä. Keli oli erinomainen -1 C koko matkan ja tiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa. Aurinko paistoi jonkin aikaa Valkeakosken paikkeilla. Suolatut tiet pystyttiin kiertämään muutamaa kilometriä lukuunottamatta. Teknisiä murheita ei ollut, mutta Äimäläntie oli paikoin jäätynyt pitkittäisille urille. Kaksi kaatumista renkaiden lipsumisten vuoksi ja muutama läheltä piti -tilanne siellä. Ilmeisesti ei kuitenkaan sattunut pahemmin. Tuplakahvit sopivat hyvin pakkaslenkille, niin sai lämmiteltyä paikat ja energiaa sisään. Sykemittari näytti noin 4500 kcal kotona, joten saunan jälkeen suoritetaan jääkaapin tyhjennysharjoitus.  :Hymy: 

Talvipäivänseisausajoa silmälläpitäen ainoa potentiaalinen juttu on hieman kylmähköt talviajokengät. Muuten kaikki on kunnossa sinne.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1304451909

----------


## reikuu

> Äimäläntie oli paikoin jäätynyt pitkittäisille urille. Kaksi kaatumista renkaiden lipsumisten vuoksi ja muutama läheltä piti -tilanne siellä. Ilmeisesti ei kuitenkaan sattunut pahemmin.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1304451909



Kiitos vielä lenkistä. Keli oli täydellinen. Olin toinen kaatujista, pyöräillessä ei tuntunut missään, mutta nyt oikea polvi on astumisarka. Särkyä tai muuta kipua ei ole. Eiköhän tämä tästä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Lämpöö on + 2 astetta mutta pyörä voi lähtee alta nopeesti nyt

----------


## plr

Aika liukasta oli paikoitellen tänään. Ilman nastarenkaita ei olisi pystynyt ajamaan. Nokian Tehdassaaresta noustessa mäki oli umpijäässä ja vettä päällä. Gravdalit pitivät juuri ja juuri niin että pääsi ajamalla ylös.

----------


## Talisker

Talvikauden http://www.kilometrikisa.fi/ alkaa taas vuodenvaihteessa.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan, koodimme on PKK18talvi.

----------


## JuhaHy

Onko tänään yhteislenkkiä ja jos on mistä lähtö ja milloin?

----------


## izmo

Pitkä lenkki lähtee aurinkon laskettua mutta oisko muita lenkkejä....

----------


## Esa S

^ Joo klo 15.04 Rosendahlilta, semmoinen n. 18 tunnin lenkki

----------


## plr

Tietääkö kukaan missä kunnossa Säijä on? Voiko siellä ajaa cyclolenkkiä? Tampereen pyörätiet olivat tänään heikossa kunnossa, koska sohjon auraus ei ilmeisesti ole kenenkään vastuulla.

Jos Säijä on ajokunnossa, niin huomiseksi luvattu pikkupakkanen voisi olla Kuokkalan Nesteellä käynnin paikka?

----------


## reikuu

Kävin aamulla aikomuksenani ajaa Säijä mutta tie oli varsin märkä ja pyöräurien välissä sohjokerros niin että kaarsin Sorkkalantielle. Aamulla satoi vielä lisää lunta. Josko olisi tänään myöhemmin aurattu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Ajelin itse tänään Viitapohjan lenkin. Siellä pyöri aura päivällä. Viitapohjantien ajoin tänään auraamatonta pätkää ja hyvin siinä pääsi eli pieni sohjo hidasti kyllä menoa autojen rengasurissakin mutta rengas painui kovaan alustaan eikä veivannu minne sattuu (oli siis turvallista). Pulesjärventie oli ehditty auraan ja oli siten hieman nopeampi kun sohjoa oli hieman vähemmän.
Siirtymät olikin se hitaampi homma ysitielle asti josta hyppäsin autoilijoiden riemuksi kaitavedentiellä autotien laitaan. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Voisihan sitä mennä kokeilemaan onko Säijän lenkki ajokunnossa. Lähdetään klo 10 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta, siitä Rajasalmen sillan yli ja Anian Rantatietä Kuokkalan Nesteelle. Takaisin jotakin sopivaa reittiä rauhallista vauhtia. Tervetuloa mukaan sulattelemaan kinkkua ja ajamaan vuoden ajokilometrit täyteen! Oma saldo tälle vuodelle on nyt 9995 km, joten pakko lähteä huomenna ajamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Kävin aamulla aikomuksenani ajaa Säijä mutta tie oli varsin märkä ja pyöräurien välissä sohjokerros niin että kaarsin Sorkkalantielle. Aamulla satoi vielä lisää lunta. Josko olisi tänään myöhemmin aurattu?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eilen Säijä oli ainakin lentoaseman tiellä hyvä. Tänään ei, koska yöllä tullut sohjo oli paikallaan, tuloksena kapeat raiteet isommalla tiellä ja yhtenäinen sohjopinta muualla. Auraa ei näkynyt klo 14 mennessä. Nyt taitaa yöllä jäätyä koko p.

Lähen läskillä huomenna rouvan kanssa Säijän hiekkateille, jotka lienevät Ok ainakin sille. Cyclo on ehkä vaikeuksissa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

En taida uskaltautua hiekkateille, koska sohjo jäätyy tai on jo jäätynyt. Jos Rantatieltä löytyvät auton renkaan urat, niin ne lienevät ok ajettavia nastoilla. Aamulla sen näkee.

----------


## plr

Säijä oli aurattu ja oikein hyvässä ajokunnossa tämän päivän pikkupakkasessa. Kaikkiaan neljä henkeä oli tällä matkalla mukana ja kahvitauko venähti hyvinkin reiluksi puoleksi tunniksi.  :Hymy:  Paarentie oli aivan ok ajettava, ei suurempia vaikeuksia cyclolla. Aurinkokin paistoi parissa kohdassa. En muista onko Pirkkalan lentoasema koskaan näyttänyt yhtä hiljaiselta kuin tänään.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1334504410

----------


## Raimo R

Komea oli ajokeli ja sinistä taivasta ja auringon kajoakin nähtiin. Asfalttitiet olivat reitillä oikein hyvässä ja Paarentien pätkäkin ajettavassa (joskin vähän tarkkaavaisemmin piti ajaa...) kunnossa.

Alla vielä tunnelmia tältä päivältä:
Auringon nousua Pitkäniemessä:



Lähes koko maailma on valloitettu tänä vuonna pyöräillen, joten kiitos siitä kaikille kanssapolkijoille! Aivan huippuseurassa olen saanut polkea!

----------


## Esa S

Terveisiä tuolta plr:n oikean olkapään takaa. Täällä ei lumesta tai loskasta ole tietoa. Tänään oli vähän viileämpi päivä (alle 25), niin käytiin pyörillä pyörimässä kaupungilla.

----------


## plr

Meilläkin on alle 25 astetta.  :Vink:  Tour Down Under alkaa 13. päivä, jos ehditte katsomaan.

----------


## Esa S

Viikon päästä ollaan jo kotimatkalla. Australian avoimiin ollaan myös treenattu, mutta nekin alkaa vasta kun ollaan jo lähdetty.

----------


## ranttis

Huomenna näyttää priimakeliltä. Onks mitään lenkkiplänejä vaikka vähä pidempään?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ajattelin ajaa noin 200 km huomenna. Uudenkaupungin putkessa, tosin. Muuten olisin kyllä lähtenyt ulos ajamaan.

----------


## ranttis

Oli haaveena jos kehäkukkaan asti olis menny mutta sen verran lunta tullu tänään ja renkastus on niin hidas ettei taida viittiä lähtee yrittään ja pitänee tyytyä viitapohjan lenkkiin tms. Hihkaskaa jos kympin aikaan on intoa jonnekinpäin.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Rööristä palautumisen päivä tänään. Hevosille, ei pyörällä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Lauantaina voisi ajaa kuutisenkymmentä kilometriä 3-4h cyclolenkkiä, koska keli näyttää oikein hyvältä. Lähtö klo 10 Amurin Helmeltä, siitä Koilliskeskukseen Citymarketin tolpalle noin 10.30-10.40, Kangasala, Savontie, Kartanokahvila Kahvelissa kahvitauko ja siitä takaisin Tampereelle. Rauhallinen tasaisehko rasitus. Sopii PK-lenkiksi. Reitti suunnilleen kuten jäljessä, mutta voidaan säätää lennossa, joten varmat mukaantulopaikat startti ja CM:n tolppa.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/262582

----------


## missile

Voisin hypätä kyytiin CM-tolpalta tai tuosta Orimuskioskin kupeesta. Jos ei näy niin jatkakaa matkaa, pari muuttujaa vielä..

----------


## ranttis

Tulen cittarille.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Hieno talvisää sai peräti 10 ajajaa mukaan tänään. Suurin osa päätti kahvitauon jälkeen ajaa muutaman kympin lisälenkin Lentokentäntien kautta. Muutamilla teillä oli lumi- ja jääpolanteita, mutta kaatumisia ei tapahtunut. Näillä keleillä onkin mukavaa ajaa ulkona.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1354769505

----------


## plr

Huomenna ajetaan muutaman tunnin cyclolenkki Ylöjärvelle startaten klo 10 Amurin Helmeltä. Kierretään ulkoiluväyliä ja teitä pitkin Aallon leipomoon kahville. Sieltä ajellaan takaisin Tampereen suuntaan jotakin sopivaa reittiä. Ajatuksena on, että vältellään pitkiä maantiepätkiä, jotta pysytään lämpöisinä. Pakkasta on luvassa vähän reilu 5 astetta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/266378

----------


## plr

Olipa hieno lenkki tänään! Kunnon talvinen keli ja tiet hyvässä kunnossa. Aallon konditoriassa puolimatkassa lämmiteltiin munkkikahvia juodessa. Keskari syheröisellä lenkillä oli alle 16 km/h, joten viimastakaan ei ollut haittaa. Neljä ajajaa oli tänään mukana. Ajolasit piti laittaa taskuun jo melko alkumatkasta, koska hengitysilma jäätyi linsseihin.

Alla melkein koko jälki. Yhteensä matkaa tuli noin 65 km. V800:n akku hyytyi noin neljän tunnin kohdalla, vaikka oli täyteen ladattu lähtiessä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1366047912

----------


## plr

Sunnuntaina voisi ajaa 3-4 h PK-lenkin klo 10 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta lähtien, koska tänään lenkki jäi kelin vuoksi aika lyhyeksi. Sääennuste lupaa pikkupakkasta, joten kuraa ja märkää ei pitäisi olla, jos pysytään pois suolatuilta teiltä. Pidetään tasainen kevyehkö rasitus. Teiden kunnosta ei tietoa, joten nastarenkaat lienevät turvallinen valinta. Kahvitauko Siurossa Koski-Baarissa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/270478

----------


## plr

Aivan ykkösluokan talvikeli tänään hiekkateillä! Ajoimme muilta osin suunnitelman mukaisesti, mutta koska hiekkatiet olivat parhaassa mahdollisessa talvikunnossa, niin otimme niitä lisää reitille. Ero eiliseen keliin oli valtava. Nyt ei kastunut yhtään ja vaihteetkin alkoivat vaihtua, kun eiliset jääkimpaleet hakattiin tauolla keskiön alta vaijereista.  :Hymy:  Neljä pyöräilijää oli mukana ja matkalle osuivat myös mitalikahvit Siurossa! Vaikka monessa paikassa oli jäätä, niin ei tuntunut liukkaalta.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1379388097

----------


## Raimo R

> Aivan ykkösluokan talvikeli tänään hiekkateillä!



Niin kyllä oli! Ajoin epähuomiossa, eli vanhasta muistista lähtöön Amurin Helmelle ja huomasin vasta pari minuuttia ennen, että lähtö olisi ollut WMKM:lta... Kun ketään teistä ei näkynyt Team Locatorilla, niin reititin itseni vastapäivään Kehäkukkaan osin samoja reittejä kuin suunnitelmassakin oli. Oli taas mukava polkea välillä auringon paistaessa!

----------


## plr

Harmillista, että en kuullut aamulla taskussa ollutta puhelinta, kun Raimo R yritti soittaa. Tässä näkee miksi lenkin lähtöpaikan pitäminen vakiona helpottaisi aamulogistiikkaa.

Jos joku miettii, että onko hyvä aika lähteä hiekkateille, niin tiet eivät varmasti talvella voi olla juuri paremmassa kunnossa kuin nyt.

----------


## ranttis

Oli kyllä upea lenkki.
Pääsin paluusiirtymällä Partolassa vielä nauttimaan talvikylvöistä kun nicetracin kuvio kerää sepeliä ja yksi oli tunkeutunut pistosuojauksen läpi. 15mm pitkä sirpale tuli puolisen senttiä renkaan läpi. Kattelin just että onkohan mulla naulapakissa noin teräviä. Voisi ehdottaa että kylväisivät nauloja mieluummin 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Lauantaiksi lupaa taas loistotalvikeliä. Ajamme noin 80 km cyclolenkin Kehäkukkaan pääosin sorateillä. Startti klo 10 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta. Pidetään tasaisen keveä rasitus, vaikka Rokkakosken hienoilla teillä onkin mäkiä. Jos arvot tämän viikon pitkää PK-lenkkiä, niin tämä on se! Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/276071

----------


## plr

Hienossa talvikelissä sai ajaa tänään. Suunnitelman mukainen neljän hengen rauhallinen lenkki ajettiin Kehäkukkaan mustikkapiirakalle ja muille herkuille. Tiet olivat pääosin hyvässä kunnossa, joissakin paikoissa oli irtolunta ja polanteita. Tekniikkamurheita ei ollut, jos ei lasketa yhtä aavistuksen jäätynyttä takavaihtajaa.

Pirkan hiihdon latu Rokkakoskella näytti olevan mainiossa kunnossa!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1400650228

----------


## Raimo R

Kiva keli oli tänäänkin ajella ja pari minulle aikaisemmin ajamatonta tienpätkääkin taas sattui reitille. Maisemat olivat talvisen upeat.
Totesimme, että teiden kunto oli pääteltävissä pääosin tien koon mukaan: mitä isompi tie, sitä huonompi kunto pyöräilijän kannalta. Varsinkin ison tien vieressä oleville kevleillä oli Hämeenkyrössä pahat lumimuusit. Pienemmät hiekkatiet olivat hienosti ajettavissa.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Jos ei muuta viritystä ilmaannu, niin olisiko huomenna la lähtijöitä noin 3-4 tunnin lenkille Säijän suunnan pikkuteille? Lähtö klo 10 WMKM:ltä, pitstop Vanhalla Kirkolla 10.30 ja kahvit Lempäälässä Siirissä tai Kuokkalassa. Takaisin vaikka Paarentien kautta. Vain pikkupakkasta luvassa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

> Jos ei muuta viritystä ilmaannu, niin olisiko huomenna la lähtijöitä noin 3-4 tunnin lenkille Säijän suunnan pikkuteille? Lähtö klo 10 WMKM:ltä, pitstop Vanhalla Kirkolla 10.30 ja kahvit Lempäälässä Siirissä tai Kuokkalassa. Takaisin vaikka Paarentien kautta. Vain pikkupakkasta luvassa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Vois lähteä, jos pysyy vauhdissa. Tuun Ryttylänmäen pysäkiltä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Mun viikonlopun pk on sunnuntaina kun lauantaina on muuta menoa. Auringonpaistettakin on luvattu. Ajelen varmaan viitapohjan jos yksinäni meen ja mukaan saa toki tulla. Kahveet vaikka Kessan baarissa. Jos jollain on sunnuntaille muuta pläniä niin muutkin suunnat käy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Tulkaahan joukolla ajamaan viikon päästä lauantaina cyclolenkki Talvitouriin! Mieluusti ilmoittautuminen kehiin myös.

----------


## ranttis

> Mun viikonlopun pk on sunnuntaina kun lauantaina on muuta menoa. Auringonpaistettakin on luvattu. Ajelen varmaan viitapohjan jos yksinäni meen ja mukaan saa toki tulla. Kahveet vaikka Kessan baarissa. Jos jollain on sunnuntaille muuta pläniä niin muutkin suunnat käy.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Huutakaa hep jos joku olis lähdössä. Koilliskeskuksen cittarin tolpalta vaikka kympiltä lähtö. Voidaan sopia reitti paikan päällä. En tule paikalle jos aamu ysiin mennessä ei ole kukaan vahvistanut tulevansa paikalle.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ensi lauantaina ajetaan hieman pidempi cyclolenkki Talvi Tour de Tampereen osana. Tästä maksuttomasta tapahtumasta on lisätietoja toisessa säikeessä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...pere-24-2-2018

Cycloryhmän kuvaus: Cycloryhmän suunnitelmana on käydä Ellivuoressa. Matkalle on varmuuden vuoksi sijoitettu useita mahdollisia taukopaikkoja, joissa voidaan poiketa kirpeän pakkasen vuoksi lämmittelemässä ja haukkaamassa välipalaa (Shell Sorvantie, Ellivuori Ski Cafe, Neste Häijää, Siuron Koski-Baari). Matka on yhteensä noin 100 km ja vauhti on rauhallista, mutta ulos ei jäädä seisoskelemaan mahdollisia lyhyitä taukoja lukuunottamatta. Nastarenkaat ovat suositeltavat ja vaatteita kannattaa olla riittävästi. Reitti on 90-prosenttisesti teitä ja loput ovat ulkoiluväyliä, joten teknistä jumppaa ei ole.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26710298

----------


## Raimo R

Aikataulusyistä en ehdi mukaan pidemmälle lenkille, mutta vähän lyhyemmälle voisin lähteä. Esim. näin. Melon pätkä voi olla traktorinuraa tai ihan käveltävää koiranulkoilutuspolkua?

----------


## Kalle_L

Mun on nyt pakko jättää TTdT väliin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Huominen keli näyttää erittäin hyvältä cyclolenkille. Lähdetään ajamaan Amurin Helmeltä klo 10 ja ajetaan rauhallisesti muutama tunti. Matkaa tullee 50-80 km riippuen reittivalinnasta. Kuljun Kartanokahvila Kahveli näyttää lopettavan toimintansa kuun lopussa, joten siellä voisi poiketa kahvilla.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/288803

----------


## plr

Hieno keli oli eikä tullut kylmä. Osa teistä oli mitä parhainta talviajoa, osa oli sulana ja sitten oli jonkin verran irtolunta pikkuteillä. Nämä viimeiset olivat erityisesti Kalliojärventiellä Marathon Wintereillä melkoista raskasta kiemurtelua. Meneehän tuollainen ajo nasta edessä ja kitkarengas takana jotenkin. Kaikki kymmenen ajajaa pääsivät Kahveliin kahville. Ehkä tässä vielä jokunen talvilenkki ehditään ajaa ennen kevättä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1445566736

----------


## ranttis

Onkos huomenna mitään lenkkiä? Sääennuste lupaa ainakin aurinkoa joskin kympiltä voi olla vielä vilposta mutta pakkanenkin hellittää päivän mittaan.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Onkos huomenna mitään lenkkiä? Sääennuste lupaa ainakin aurinkoa joskin kympiltä voi olla vielä vilposta mutta pakkanenkin hellittää päivän mittaan.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Tekisi mieli lähteä noin puolilta päivin ajelemaan kun päästään pikkupakkaseen ja aurinkoon. 

Säijän suuntaan, (tosin pikkuteiden kunnosta ei ole tarkkaa tietoa) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

No lähdetäänkö Säijään huomenna vähän myöhemmin ja nähdään klo 12 Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla? Tulen Winterinmutkan K-Marketin kautta, josta lähtö klo 11.20 ja rauhallinen siirtymä siitä kirkolle.

Pääseekö Sikojokea pitkin ajamaan?
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## Kommuutteri

> No lähdetäänkö Säijään huomenna vähän myöhemmin ja nähdään klo 12 Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla? Tulen Winterinmutkan K-Marketin kautta, josta lähtö klo 11.20 ja rauhallinen siirtymä siitä kirkolle.
> 
> Pääseekö Sikojokea pitkin ajamaan?
> url]



 Joo! Sikojoesta ei tietoa.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

En minäkään tiedä sikojoesta, mutta luistelupaanan reunaa voisi koittaa, Raimo sitä mainosti viimeksi. Lähtee vähän kirkolta eteenpäin.
Pikkutiet on hyvässä kunossa.

----------


## Talisker

Rauhallinen syklolenkki lähtee Amurin helmeltä klo 11.
Sillä vauhdilla ei taideta ehtiä edes teidän alkuetapeillenne.
Samaan suuntaan tullemme kuitenkin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Päivän lenkillä puhuttiin Kanuunoitten haalari-asun hankinnasta ja sovittiin, että viesti pannaan myös tänne. Siispä:

Hei,

Kanuuna-garderoobiin on nyt mahdollisuus hankkia kaivattua täydennystä, kun Santinin Plus Suit on tilattavissa Kanuuna-väreissä. Kyseessä on integroitu ajohaalari, joka on kevyt, aerodynaaminen ja mukava myös pidemmän matkan tekoon. Alla olevan mallikuvan mukaisesti asu on varustettu kolmella takataskulla ja C3 - pehmusteella. Kyseessä on erittäin laadukas tuote.

Haalari on tilattavissa ilmoittamalla pyydetyt tiedot tilauslomakkeeseen viimeistään tulevana sunnuntaina 18.3.2018. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...nFawzeSfbjjwwY

Lomakkeessa on linkki Santinin tuotetietoihin ja kokotaulukkoon. Tuote on malliltaan Unisex ja kisakireä, joten mittatiedot ovat lähinnä käyttäjän maksimimittoja. Itse olen 184 cm, 77 kiloa, hoikkarakenteinen ja tilaan L-koon (saman kuin muissakin Santinin asusteissa).
Tilauksessa sovelletaan seuraavia ehtoja:
- tilaus toteutuu kun vähintään 15 asua tilataan
- tilaus on sitova. Maksu tapahtuu etukäteen noin 2 viikkoa ennen toimitusta ilmoitetulle tilille.
- hinta on 158 euroa + mahdolliset painatuskulut + osuus postikuluista - mahdollinen seuran tuki. Seuran tuesta ei ole päätöstä olemassa, mutta vanhan käytännön mukaisesti se voisi olla 20 euroa.  Lopullinen hinta asettunee harukkaan 150-170 euroa / tuote ja ilmoitetaan tilaajille eräpäivän varmistuttua.
- tilaus- ja maksutiedot kerätään linkin haltijoille avoimeen tiedostoon, johon sisältyvät tiedot tilaaja luovuttaa tilauskäyttöön suostumuksellaan. Tiedosto poistetaan käytöstä, kun tuotteet on maksettu ja luovutettu.
- Alustava toimitusaika on toukokuun 1. viikko. Se voi myös muuttua.
- Tuotteiden jakelu allekirjoittaneen kotoa (Pirkkalan Suupalta) tai työpaikalta erikseen ilmoitettavalla tavalla / sopimuksen mukaan.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tänään oli 12 ajajaa cyclolenkillä Säijässä. Osa hitaammalla ja osa nopeammalla. Tiet olivat pääosin mainiossa talvikunnossa, joskin välillä sai olla jääpolanteiden kanssa tarkkna. Kuokkalan Nesteellä poikettiin välikahvilla.

Nopeamman lenkin tietoja:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1457493427

----------


## Talisker

Kevyemmän lenkin toteuma tässä: https://www.strava.com/activities/1457434263
Meitä oli viisi ja vain pari kertaa pääsin pyytämään pari naksua pois.
Löysimme myös n 300m oikotien umpihankeen.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> ...
> Meitä oli viisi ja vain pari kertaa pääsin pyytämään pari naksua pois.
> .



Nopeammassa kyselivät takana vain että eikö jo alettais ajamaan.... Ei vaan, hyvä oli meininki.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

On se hyvä, että meillä on eri nopeusryhmiä  :Cool: .
---
Huomennakin meinaan ajaa hissukseen Pinsiön pikkuteillä.
Klo 10.00 lähtö Amurin helmeltä, WMKM ja Teivon kautta Hopeatielle.

----------


## Talisker

Kaikkee muuta koettiin tänään paitsi kuraa.
Puhdas luminen tie myötätuulessa oli herkkua parhaimmillaan,
pyrylumen kinostama luistelubaana ei niinkään. 
Humööri kuitenkin riitti hyvin.

Garminini ei pysynyt pystyssä, siksi tässä plr:n jälki:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1459026497

----------


## Raimo R

> En minäkään tiedä sikojoesta, mutta luistelupaanan reunaa voisi koittaa, Raimo sitä mainosti viimeksi. Lähtee vähän kirkolta eteenpäin.
> Pikkutiet on hyvässä kunossa.



Ajelin vähän aikaa sitten "cycloskating"-iltalenkillä pyörällä siirtymät Pirkkalan parin luistelubaanan välillä. Reipissä luistelureitti lähtee Reipin parkkipaikan/uimarannan puolelta. Jäljessä menin vahingossa ensin Reipinlahdelle ja kävelin siitä parkkipaikalle.
Sikojoki ei ollut oikein luistelukuntoinen, mutta pyörällä olisi voinut silloin ajaa. Konkkasin senkin pätkän tuossa jäljessä luistimilla...

----------


## plr

Lauantain sääennuste näyttää sopivalta talviselle cyclolenkille. Lähdetään klo 10 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta, josta edetään Nokian kautta Ylöjärvelle. Kahvitauko Pirjon Pakarissa. Tasainen keveähkö rasitus. Jos tiet ovat yhtään kuten viime sunnuntaina, niin ne ovat paremmassa kunnossa kuin kesällä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Lisätietoja:
https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/295061

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

Mahtaako olla cyclolenkille lähtijöitä suunnuntaina? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Hieno talvikeli löytyi heti, kun lähti kaupungista pikkuteille! Kierrettiin suunniteltu reitti pienellä lisälenkillä seitsemän ajajan kanssa. Tekniikkamurheita ei ollut, jos ei vaijeriin kiinni jäätynyttä kolisevaa jäämurikkaa lasketa. Sekin saatiin kahvitauolla lämmittämällä irti. Kaupunkien pyörätiet olivat vaihtelevassa kunnossa, pääosin kuitenkin heikossa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1468811968

----------


## plr

> Mahtaako olla cyclolenkille lähtijöitä suunnuntaina?



Hieman keskusteltiin, että isommilla teillä voisi saada ajettua, koska huomiseksi on luvassa +5 C. Pikkuteiden pohjat eivät ehkä kestä, mutta asfaltoiduilla reiteillä on luultavasti autonrenkaan ura, jota voi ajaa. Olisiko Jalannin kierrolle lähtijöitä? Matkaahan siitä tulee satanen + siirtymät ja kura tulee lentämään.

https://www.strava.com/routes/12376501

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Hieman keskusteltiin, että isommilla teillä voisi saada ajettua, koska huomiseksi on luvassa +5 C. Pikkuteiden pohjat eivät ehkä kestä, mutta asfaltoiduilla reiteillä on luultavasti autonrenkaan ura, jota voi ajaa. Olisiko Jalannin kierrolle lähtijöitä? Matkaahan siitä tulee satanen + siirtymät ja kura tulee lentämään.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/12376501



Minulla on pikalokarit cyclossa ja olisin kyllä kiinnostunut lähtijä. Koko päivä on aikaa myös, niin että ei hirveillä vauhdeilla tarttis mun puolesta mennä. Varmaan kuitenkin Gravdalit syytä pitää alla edelleen vaikka isommilla teillä?

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Hieman keskusteltiin, että isommilla teillä voisi saada ajettua, koska huomiseksi on luvassa +5 C. Pikkuteiden pohjat eivät ehkä kestä, mutta asfaltoiduilla reiteillä on luultavasti autonrenkaan ura, jota voi ajaa. Olisiko Jalannin kierrolle lähtijöitä? Matkaahan siitä tulee satanen + siirtymät ja kura tulee lentämään.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/12376501



Mulla näyttää säätiedotus semmoista, että iltapäivällä klo 13-14 alkaen alkaa paistaa ja lämmetä kohti 5 astetta. Lähtöhaluja olisi silloin, ei aamulla kaikkein märimpään. Ja jos iltapäivällä ajaa esim.  3-tuntisen, niin sitten voisi mennä melko reippaasti ja ottaa kuivuneella (?) Turuntiellä jonkun n. 5-minuuttisen vedonkin siihen joukkoon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kommuutterin "melko reippaasti" on luultavasti liian reipasta kyytiä minulle. No ehkä peesissä voisi nippa nappa pärjätä.  :Hymy:  Myöhäisempi lähtö sopisi kyllä, koska kesäaikaan siirrytään ensi yönä. Olisiko lähtö klo 12.30 Pirkkalan ABC:ltä sopiva kompromissi? Pitäisi jo auringon pilkahdella ja olla kohtalaisen lämmintä. Sieltä etelään päin ja katsoo kelin mukaan miten kaukana kääntyy takaisin. Cyclo ja nastat alla?

----------


## ranttis

Hieman aikataulut auki että menenkö aamusta polkeen mutta suurella todennäköisyydellä ehdin myöhemminkin ja tulen mitä ikinä päätättekään 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Kommuutterin "melko reippaasti" on luultavasti liian reipasta kyytiä minulle. No ehkä peesissä voisi nippa nappa pärjätä.  Myöhäisempi lähtö sopisi kyllä, koska kesäaikaan siirrytään ensi yönä. Olisiko lähtö klo 12.30 Pirkkalan ABC:ltä sopiva kompromissi? Pitäisi jo auringon pilkahdella ja olla kohtalaisen lämmintä. Sieltä etelään päin ja katsoo kelin mukaan miten kaukana kääntyy takaisin. Cyclo ja nastat alla?



Sopii.

Lähetetty minun SM-T713 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Sopii.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T713 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Koitetaan noin ja säädetään tempo porukalle sopivaksi .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ihan pikkuisen rapa lensi tänään.  :Leveä hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1471271889

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Ihan pikkuisen rapa lensi tänään. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1471271889



Ja muutenkin mentiin suunnitelmien mukaan: varsin reippaasti, hetkittäin myös kuivalla tiellä nautiskellen ja myös ftp-vedellen. Mainio kunnonkohotuslenkki, kiitos kolmelle kanssapolkijalle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Ja muutenkin mentiin suunnitelmien mukaan: varsin reippaasti, hetkittäin myös kuivalla tiellä nautiskellen ja myös ftp-vedellen. Mainio kunnonkohotuslenkki, kiitos kolmelle kanssapolkijalle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kiitos vaan kun sain peesissä kölliä koko matkan, erityisesti plr, tuo elävä wattimittari. Pirkkalasta siirtymä kotiin juu ei todellakaan pystynyt ajamaan pyöräteillä! Kotona suihkuun vaatteet päällä ja kypärä päässä, wölvhammerit sentään riisuin!  Vesi oli mustaa....

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

100 km ja noin 25 km/h keskari on minusta nastarenkailla ja tuulisessa kelissä hyvä. Paikoin oli niin märkää, että piti jättäytyä peesistä kauemmas taakse. Sotkiantie oli reitin teistä parhaassa kunnossa, vaikka sielläkin oli metsäpätkillä sohjoista ja lumista. Peltoaukeilla oli täysin kuivaa asfalttia.

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> 100 km ja noin 25 km/h keskari on minusta nastarenkailla ja tuulisessa kelissä hyvä. Paikoin oli niin märkää, että piti jättäytyä peesistä kauemmas taakse. Sotkiantie oli reitin teistä parhaassa kunnossa, vaikka sielläkin oli metsäpätkillä sohjoista ja lumista. Peltoaukeilla oli täysin kuivaa asfalttia.



 isolle ihmiselle tuuli tuntuu jopa parin kuskin peesissä, siihen nähden olen vauhtiin todella tyytyväinen. Toivottavasti Kommuutteri sai hyvän reenin vastatuulivedosta plus 5 minsan vedoista.

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

> isolle ihmiselle tuuli tuntuu jopa parin kuskin peesissä, siihen nähden olen vauhtiin todella tyytyväinen. Toivottavasti Kommuutteri sai hyvän reenin vastatuulivedosta plus 5 minsan vedoista.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla



 huippuluokan päivä. Kesä se sieltä tuleepi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Pitkäperjantaina voisivat olla hiekkatiet vielä talviajokunnossa. Ajetaan reilun satasen cyclolenkki Kehäkukkaan tasaisehkolla PK-rasituksella. Lähtö klo 10 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta. Mukaan voi hypätä myös Pitkäniemen nurkilta esimerkiksi Pyhäjärventien ja Sarpatintien risteyksestä. Reitti sisältää harvemmin ajettuja pikkuteitä ja sitä voidaan muuttaa teiden kunnon mukaan. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/298003

----------


## Esa S

"Kevään" eka Säijänlenkki maantiepyörällä https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2586765938

Eli ei kannata vielä mennä tuonne maantiepyörällä, kävin vaan kokeilemassa. No pääsihän sen kun meni kävelyvauhtia jäiset kohdat. Pätkittäin sai sitten mennä niin lujaa kuin jaksoi, tuli aika hyvä intervalliharjoitus.
Yksi sykloilija ohitti minut pari kertaa, minä siinä välissä hänet kerran kun oli kuivan asvaltin kohta. Eli keskimäärin en pärjännyt nastarengassykloilijalle.
Lentokentäntien osuus oli toki parempi, mutta oli sielläkin vielä muutama jäinen pätkä.

----------


## plr

Eerikkilän lounas jäänee siis pääsiäisen jälkeiseen ajankohtaan. Huominen cyclolenkki saataneen ajaa varsin talvisilla teillä. Eivät ne ole syrjempänä sulaneet. Nastat vain alle.

----------


## Skier

Hyvä tieto Esa kun kaikilla ei ole muuta mahkua aurinkoisella suoran pätkällä pääsee siis jo ottaan tuntumaa....

----------


## plr

Olipa monipuolinen cyclolenkki tänään! Seitsemän ajajan voimin ajettiin kevyesti Kehäkukkaan, jossa oli useita muitakin pyöräilyporukoita kahvilla. Reitille osui hienoja talvisia teitä, kuivaa asfalttia, märkää asfalttia, sohjoa, kuraa, röpöjäätä, sileää jäätä ja kaikkea niiden väliltä. Nastarenkaat olivat erittäin tarpeelliset tänään. Vettä roiskui keskiön alle ja aiheutti jonkin verran vaihteiden toimimattomuutta jäätyneiden vaijereiden takia. Sähkövaihteiden kanssa ei tätä ongelmaa ollut. Uusi tuttavuus oli Otamusjoen jälkeen oikealle kääntyvä yksityistie, joka olikin aivan upea pätkä! Siellä täytyy käydä kesällä. Mahtava lenkki!

Kotisiirtymällä huomasin, että rengas oli hitaasti suotamassa tyhjäksi. Paikkaus paljasti pienen pistomaisen reiän sisärenkaassa, mutta mitään selvää reiän aiheuttajaa ei löytynyt. Jos tuo oli tullut jo alkumatkasta, niin se voisi selittää huonoa rullaavuutta tänään.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1479811901

----------


## Talisker

Kylläpä päivän lenkki tuntuu koko kropassa.
Silti aion ajaa huomenna, mutta kevyemmin kuin tänään. Syklolla ja nastoilla.
Startti klo 9.15 Amurin helmeltä, n klo 9.30 WMKM:lla. 
Siitä Sarpatin shikaanin kautta Anian rantatielle ja ehkä pikkuteitä Kuokkalan Nesteelle ja takaisin.

----------


## Kipander

> "Kevään" eka Säijänlenkki maantiepyörällä https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2586765938
> 
> Eli ei kannata vielä mennä tuonne maantiepyörällä, kävin vaan kokeilemassa. No pääsihän sen kun meni kävelyvauhtia jäiset kohdat. Pätkittäin sai sitten mennä niin lujaa kuin jaksoi, tuli aika hyvä intervalliharjoitus.
> Yksi sykloilija ohitti minut pari kertaa, minä siinä välissä hänet kerran kun oli kuivan asvaltin kohta. Eli keskimäärin en pärjännyt nastarengassykloilijalle.
> Lentokentäntien osuus oli toki parempi, mutta oli sielläkin vielä muutama jäinen pätkä.





Se taisi olla minä😀
Katsoinkin että nyt on joku rohkea lähtenyt kokeileen ja
aikalaillahiljakseen ajelit jää kohdat 😀

----------


## Niki9

> Se taisi olla minä
> Katsoinkin että nyt on joku rohkea lähtenyt kokeileen ja
> aikalaillahiljakseen ajelit jää kohdat



Joo... ja kun on sulaa, niin ei peesissä pysy Menee se sitä vauhtia *♂️*♂️*♂️*♂️

----------


## Niki9

Jokos huomenna Säijä on ajokunnossa maantiefillarilla

----------


## josku

> Jokos huomenna Säijä on ajokunnossa maantiefillarilla



Viime sunnuntain kokemuksella en usko että olisi sulanut niin paljon, että suvikumeilla uskaltaisin lähteä, oli sen verran paksulti paikoin jäätä. 
Mutta jos jollakin on tuoreempaa tietoa niin mielellään myös kuulen.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Olisiko huomisena aurinkoisena lauantaina maantielenkille rohkaistuneita? Vaikkapa Säijän suuntaan (ei Säijärventielle) ja siitä Viiala-Koskenlylä-kieppi tms.

Tavoite tasaisen kuorman ajoa, ehkä kolmeakymppiä. Fiiliksen ja ryhmän mukaan myös välivetoja voisi taas ajatella niille, ketkä niitä haluaa.

Kokoontuminen voisi olla 10.20 Pirkkalan vanha kirkko. Tosin jos näyttää, että vasta myöhemmin kuivaa, voisi myös myöhentää lähtöä puolille päivää.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Jotta uskaltautuisi maantiepyörällä ja sileillä renkailla huomenna tielle, niin pitäisi olla melko hyvä varmuus siitä, että tiet ovat sulat. Ensi yöksi on luvassa pakkasta ja valumavedet ovat metsäosuuksilla luultavasti jäässä pitkälle päivään. Voisin huomenna lähteä maantiepyörällä nastat edessä ja kitkarengas takana. Ilmeisesti Koskenvoima on huomenna auki, niin voidaan istua terassilla kahville?  :Hymy:  Lähden Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta klo 9.45 kohti Pirkkalan vanhaa kirkkoa, niin ehtii lähtöön sopivasti. Hypätkää muutkin mukaan, huomiseksi on tulossa hieno keli!

----------


## frp

Saatan tulla vaimon cyclolla ilman nastoja jos ... jos ... ja jos ... eli ei kannata odotella. Roikun sitten perässä niin pitkään kun onnistuu sillä pyörällä. Kai sillä 30 peesissä jaksaa ajaa.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Saatan tulla vaimon cyclolla ilman nastoja jos ... jos ... ja jos ... eli ei kannata odotella. Roikun sitten perässä niin pitkään kun onnistuu sillä pyörällä. Kai sillä 30 peesissä jaksaa ajaa.



Kyllä me hiljempaa mennään jos ja kun nastallisia tai muuta talvirengasta on varusteena. Otetaan plr:n varustespeksi etunastoineen lähtökohdaksi. Pakkanen näyttää kestävän nykyennusteessa pitempään.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Pitää miettiä vielä millä renkailla lähtee. Viime pe ja su oli ainakin Tampere - Sahalahti - Sappee - Luopioinen - Pälkäne - Tampere reitillä maantiepyöräkeli maanteillä. Kelvit oli toki loskassa ja jäässä paljolti. Ihan kympiltä ei varmaan uskalla maantierenkailla lähteä huomenna. Pitää katsella tulenko mukaan vai myöhäistänkö ja suuntaan Roineen ympäri tms. maantiepyöräillä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kun omalla siirtymälläni on joka tapauksessa sepelin peitossa olevia pyöräteitä, ei kesämaantierenkailla lähtö ole missään tapauksessa vaihtoehto huomenna. Äsken telkkarin sääennuste kertoi yöllä tulevan -4 C, ja nyt ovat kaikki tiet märkänä ja räntää/lunta tulee taivaalta, joten aamulla ei varmasti ole maantierengaskeli. Kura tulee lentämään huomenna iltapäivällä ja aamulla on liukasta.

----------


## Talisker

Meillä on "varman päälle"-lenkki suunnitteilla sykloilla ja nastoilla ja klo 9.30 startilla WMKM:lta kohti Kuokkalaa.
Siinä ei ajeta kolmeekymppiä.

----------


## ranttis

> Äsken telkkarin sääennuste kertoi yöllä tulevan -4 C, ja nyt ovat kaikki tiet märkänä ja räntää/lunta tulee taivaalta, joten aamulla ei varmasti ole maantierengaskeli.



Juu näin on. Aamulla jos tulen niin en jaksa cyclonkaan renkaiden kanssa leikkiä vaan saa nastat olla alla. Joskus puolen päivän jälkeen voi maantiepyörälläkin päästä kun on ollut hetki plussalla. Toki pitää ajella vain teitä pitkin ja jättää kelvit rauhaan.

----------


## plr

Talvirengastus oli hyvä valinta tänään, vaikka kesärenkaillakin näemmä selvisi liukkaista kohdista. Koskenvoimassa olivat melkein pöydät täynnä pyöräilijöitä ja meitä oli odotettu.  :Hymy: 

Aamulla oli juuri odotetun jäistä ja iltapäivällä paikat sulina. Tuulista ja aurinkoista. Rasituksesta ei mitään tietoa, koska tehomittari oli toisessa pyörässä ja sykevyöstä patteri lopussa. Suhteellisen tyhjäksi meni tankki vajaan viiden tunnin lenkillä kupillisella kahvia, suklaapiirakan palasella ja vedellä. Havaintona Pyhäjärven kierrolla oli, että teillä on todella paljon reikiä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> ...Rasituksesta ei mitään tietoa, koska tehomittari oli toisessa pyörässä ja sykevyöstä patteri lopussa. Suhteellisen tyhjäksi meni tankki vajaan viiden tunnin lenkillä kupillisella kahvia, suklaapiirakan palasella ja vedellä..



Rasitustietoja täältä https://www.strava.com/activities/1494150440  : Keskiwatit 195, 3485 kaloria. Ihan rapsakka lenkki, ja ruoka maistuu. Huomenna ajan kevyesti.

Näytti tuo rauhallista ajoa suunnitellut porukkakin innostuneen keväisellä paluumatkalla... ei ihan kevyttä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

Olisko huomenna sitten perinteinen maantiepyöräkauden avaus, eli säijän kierrosta kerran tai pari tai kolme? Vanhalta kirkolta startti klo 12.
Kevyesti Kommuutterille, muille ehkä sitten pk vauhtia.

Vai oliko siellä vielä jäätä tänään iltapäivällä?

----------


## Niki9

> Olisko huomenna sitten perinteinen maantiepyöräkauden avaus, eli säijän kierrosta kerran tai pari tai kolme? Vanhalta kirkolta startti klo 12.
> Kevyesti Kommuutterille, muille ehkä sitten pk vauhtia.
> 
> Vai oliko siellä vielä jäätä tänään iltapäivällä?



Jäätä ei ollut. Vähän kosteita paikkoja. Säijärventiellä en käynyt kurkkaamassa

----------


## nopparis

Mulle sopis vanha kirkko klo 12, kevyttä lenkkiä....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Jäätä oli tänään aamulla varjoisissa paikoissa. Tulimme takaisin Tottijärven kautta, joten ei ole käsitystä Säijästä iltapäivällä. Kuvittelisin, että olisi ajettavissa huomenna klo 12, jos lämpötila pysyy yön plussalla. Huomenna voisi ajaa, kunhan on erittäin kevyttä menoa.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Jäätä ei ollut. Vähän kosteita paikkoja. Säijärventiellä en käynyt kurkkaamassa



Säijärventiellä illalla auton ikkunasta katsottuna lähes täysin sulaa, mutta muutamassa kohdassa märkää. Parissa varjopaikassa pätkä sohjoa, toinen niistä heti Lentoasemantien risteyksessä.

Voipi olla että tulen mukaan huomiselle klo 12. Rouvan kanssa ajetaan (tarkoittaa siis oikeasti kevyttä) ja riippuupi siis vähän...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jussi65+1

Tulossa 12 lähtöön vanhalle kirkolle.

----------


## Esa S

Tarkennetaan nyt varmuuden vuoksi, että siis Pirkkalan vanhalta kirkolta startti. Huomenna klo 12.

----------


## Talisker

> ...Näytti tuo rauhallista ajoa suunnitellut porukkakin innostuneen keväisellä paluumatkalla... ei ihan kevyttä



Suht kevyenä säiyi myös paluu. Keskari ei juurikaan noussut.
Jos minun sykkeitäni katsoit, niin häiriötä joko pumpussa tai mittarissa.

----------


## Jussi65+1

Lähdin ekalle kierrokselle 11.30 rantatien kautta. Nähdään jossain...

----------


## plr

60 km ajettiin kevyesti. Ajoporukoita tuli vastaan monessa paikassa. Sykkeet eivät käyneet kertaakaan PK-alueen yläpuolella.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Eerikkilän urheiluopistolla saisi lauantaina 14.4. lounasta klo 11-13 hintaan 10,50 €.  :Hymy: 

runsas salaattipöytä
kaksi lämmintä pääruokaa lisäkkeineen
kasvisruokavaihtoehto
kahvi/tee
talon maukkaat leivät levitteineen
maito, piimä, vesi, kotikalja
ja sekamehu

Lauantain sääennuste on aurinkoista, +9 C, pikkutuulta ja kuivaa. Sunnuntaina sadetta. Otetaanko Eerikkilän kevätretki alustavasti lauantaille?

----------


## Esa S

Otetaan vaan. Lähtö pitää ottaa melko aikaisin 8 tai vähän jälkeen, jotta ehtii lounaalle. Tosin ei se viimeksi ainakaan ollut niin tarkkaa, paljon 13 jälkeen tuli vielä uusia ruokailijoita.
Lähdössä voi olla vielä vähän pakkasta, mutta niin oli viimeksikin. Kuivalla kelillä ei ole ongelmaa tuolla reitillä.

----------


## plr

Laitoin suunnitelman Stravaan: Maantielenkki. Käydään kevätretkellä Eerikkilän urheiluopistolla. Syödään lounas Eerikkilässä ja paluumatkalla poiketaan Toijalan Nesteellä kahvilla. Vauhti noin 28+-2 km/h porukasta ja kelistä riippuen ja pyritään tasaiseen rasitukseen. Lähto lauantaina klo 8 Pirkkalan ABC:ltä.

Varmistetaan vielä lähtö lähempänä lauantaita, koska yöpakkasten aikaan ei voi lähteä maantierenkailla, jos on satanut ja tiet jäässä. Nykyennusteiden mukaan pitäisi olla kaikin puolin mainio ajokeli.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/303886

----------


## plr

Sääennuste sen kuin paranee. Lauantaiksi luvataan +13 C ja etelätuulta 1 m/s. Tuo olisi melko täydellinen ajokeli.

----------


## plr

Eiköhän tässä kohdassa lukita Eerikkilän kevätretki lauantaille, koska säennusteet ovat liikuttavan yksimielisiä siitä, että keli tulee olemaan erinomainen. Maantiepyörällä ja -renkailla mennään. Lähtö on klo 8.00 Pirkkalan ABC:ltä. Siitä ajetaan Eerikkilän urheiluopistolle lounaalle. Kannattaa ottaa taskuihin muutama banaani tms. evästä menomatkalle. Toissa vuonna ajettiin vähän yli 27 km/h keskarilla, viime vuonna vähän alle 29 km/h. Jotakin tuollaista suhteellisen leppoisaa menoa on tänäkin vuonna odotettavissa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Lisätietoja täällä. Klikkaa itsesi mukaan, jos ajattelet osallistumista!
https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/303886

----------


## Esa S

On mahdollista ajaa tuo myös 200 km brevettinä, minulla on muutama kortti.

----------


## plr

Joo tuo brevet-mahdollisuus on, hyvä kun Esa S muistutti. Tästä saa niin helpon B200:n kuin se nyt ylipäätään on mahdollista. Reitti on maisemallisesti hieno, korkeuseroja on maltillisesti, ajonopeus jutteluvauhtia ja peesaus helppoa. Lounaalla ei pidetä kiirettä ja paluumatkalla pidetään kahvitauko Akaassa.

----------


## plr

Telkkarin sääennustaja kertoi juuri, että kun lauantaina ajamme Eerikkilästä myötätuulessa ja pilvettömässä auringonpaisteessa kohti Tamperetta, niin lämmintä on +15 C. Toijalan kahvitauko pidetäänkin siis terassilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kajtsu

Lauantaina klo 12:00 Roineen kierto 
Kokoontuminen Kaukajärven McDonalds
Keskivauhti noin 28kmh

Lähtö myöhemmin (12:00), ettei tarvitse puolessavälissä puolia vaatteita keventää  :Hymy: 
Kävin eilen ajamassa alkupätkän tietä pitkin Valkeakoskelle asti ja tiet olivat kuivat. Siitä eteenpäin on arvoitusta...

Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu mukaan, niin ei minuakaan näy Mäkkärillä

----------


## Esa S

Eerikkilän retkelle kannattaa tosiaan pukea taskuun menevä takki aamun viileyteen, ja ehkä joku extra buffi. Nämä kulkee helposti taskussa paluumatkalla.
Ja vaikka lähtiessä on noin nollan keli, niin aurinko lämmittää nopeasti, eikä tuolla reitillä suoraan etelään ole liukkaita paikkoja.

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

Kovasti tekisi mieli Erkkilään lähteä...vaan riittääkö vauhti ja voimat - tuumin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

> Kovasti tekisi mieli Erkkilään lähteä...



Mukaan vain! On ok ajaa peesissä, jos epäilee voimiaan. Toissa vuonna mahataudin jälkimainingeissa takaisin tullessa peesasin itsekin paluumatkan, kun ei muuten olisi jaksanut. Tähän vielä sellainen yleishavainto, että tunnin lounas puolimatkassa tekee ihmeitä jaksamiselle. Ja paluuosuus jaetaan vielä kahvitauolla kahtia. Ylämäissä ei pidetä kiirettä. Tämä on itse asiassa loistava tilaisuus kokeilla vähän pidemmän lenkin ajoa, jos sellaisesta ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## -Markku-

Ajattelin lähteä mukaan Eerikkilän retkelle. Hervannasta Pirkkalaan pääsy on vaan vähän hankalaa tämänhetkisillä sepelimäärillä, joten voisin ajaa suoraan Lempäälään ja liittyä seuraan Kuokkalan Nesteellä. Pääjoukko on Nesteen kohdalla varmaan noin 8:40 aikoihin?

----------


## Esa S

Varmaankin noihin aikoihin. Voit ajaa myös hiljalleen vastaan, tuossa kohtaa ei ole reittivaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Esa S

Huomenna aamupäivästä on vielä hyvä mahdollisuus hankkia tätä ihmeainetta, eli ruskeaa rasvaa: https://www.is.fi/terveys/art-2000005640866.html

Eikä iltapäivästäkään ole liian kuuma, mutta ei kannata liikaa pukea päälleen.

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> Mukaan vain! On ok ajaa peesissä, jos epäilee voimiaan. Toissa vuonna mahataudin jälkimainingeissa takaisin tullessa peesasin itsekin paluumatkan, kun ei muuten olisi jaksanut. Tähän vielä sellainen yleishavainto, että tunnin lounas puolimatkassa tekee ihmeitä jaksamiselle. Ja paluuosuus jaetaan vielä kahvitauolla kahtia. Ylämäissä ei pidetä kiirettä. Tämä on itse asiassa loistava tilaisuus kokeilla vähän pidemmän lenkin ajoa, jos sellaisesta ei ole kokemusta.



No Petrin kannustamana!  :Hymy:  pyörä nyt ainakin valmis, mies valmis huomenna tähän aikaan... eli Pirkkala ABCllä näkyy sitten....

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kajtsu

Näyttää kaikki olevan Eerikkilässä 

Lähden tri-pyörällä....EI lenkkiä Mäkkäriltä

----------


## plr

9 ajajaa kävi Eerikkilän urheiluopistolla lounaalla, joten olisi Roinettakin vielä joku mahtunut kiertämään.  :Hymy:  Mitä erinomaisin retki säässä, jossa osa ajoi jo lyhyissä varusteissa! Hieman kura lensi valumavesinorojen kohdalla, mutta reitti oli noita lukuunottamatta kuiva. Aamulla oli pari pohjoisrinnettä jäässä muutaman metrin matkalta. Saldo 238,5 km ja 28,3 km/h eli tarkasti spekseihin meni ja reittikin ajettiin aivan suunnitelman mukaan. Kaikki jaksoivat hyvin myötätuulessa Lempäälään, josta osa lähti Itä-Tampereelle ja osa palasi Pirkkalaan lähtöpaikalle. Näitä voisi ajaa enemmänkin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1508227772

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

> 9 ajajaa kävi Eerikkilän urheiluopistolla lounaalla, joten olisi Roinettakin vielä joku mahtunut kiertämään.  Mitä erinomaisin retki säässä, jossa osa ajoi jo lyhyissä varusteissa! Hieman kura lensi valumavesinorojen kohdalla, mutta reitti oli noita lukuunottamatta kuiva. Aamulla oli pari pohjoisrinnettä jäässä muutaman metrin matkalta. Saldo 238,5 km ja 28,3 km/h eli tarkasti spekseihin meni ja reittikin ajettiin aivan suunnitelman mukaan. Kaikki jaksoivat hyvin myötätuulessa Lempäälään, josta osa lähti Itä-Tampereelle ja osa palasi Pirkkalaan lähtöpaikalle. Näitä voisi ajaa enemmänkin.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1508227772



Kiitos plr suunnittelusta sekä kannustuksesta osallistumaan ja muut seurasta! Kun pidin vetovuoroni lyhyinä oli positiivinen yllätys oma jaksaminen, vaikka on jalat nyt aika soosia. Kiitos peesistä siis niille jotka teki pitkää tuuria. Mulle tuli 265 km siirtymineen Polarin virransäästö-gepsillä. Kotimatka Pirkkala-Kaleva oli pyöräteitä pitkin masentava ja hidas. Sepeliä ja tietöitä...

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Poikkean palauttavalla munkkikahvilla Kangasalla Kaivannon keitaalla. Lähtö klo 10 Amurin helmeltä ja Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpan kautta noin 10.30. Vauhti tulee olemaan hyvin rauhallinen ja alla cyclocross-pyörä. Mukaan saa tulla!

----------


## pompo

Lenkkiseurueelle jo mainitsin, mutta kehutaan täälläkin:

Lauantain Eerikkilän-retki oli malliesimerkki siitä, miksi Kanuunoiden lenkit ovat maineensa arvoisia. Alareisien krampit pysyivät poissa monta vuotta, mutta lauantaina ne palasivat toden teolla. Polvien oikaisu toi vihlovan kivun. Mitä tekevät Kanuunat? Tarjoavat tsemppiä, taukoja, urheilujuomaa, täysin tasatehoisen vedon ja aurinkokansipaikan 150 kilometrille.

Kiitos.

----------


## Esa S

Lauantaina näyttäisi olevan kelpo keliä, niin otettaisiinko uudestaan tällainen vähän pidempi lenkki? Voisi käydä katsastamassa vähän PP reittiä tuolla Parkanon suunnalla.
Minimissään siitä tulisi n. 170 km WMKM startilla: https://ridewithgps.com/users/110122/routes
Tuon ehtisi klo 10 startilla, aamut kun on edelleen kylmiä. Reitti on kylläkin mäkisempi kuin tuo Eerikkilän reitti. Tosin tuota Parkano-Kuru väliä en ole koskaan ajanut.

----------


## plr

Lauantain Parkanon lenkki kiinnostaa. Parkano-Kuru-väli on tullut muutaman kerran ajettua autolla. Ei siitä ole mitään erityistä jäänyt mieleen, on aika metsäinen pätkä tuulelta suojassa. Strava kertoo, että Parkano-Kuru on 42 km ja 500 nm. Asfaltin kunnosta ei tietoa.

----------


## Pande

> Lauantain Parkanon lenkki kiinnostaa. Parkano-Kuru-väli on tullut muutaman kerran ajettua autolla. Ei siitä ole mitään erityistä jäänyt mieleen, on aika metsäinen pätkä tuulelta suojassa. Strava kertoo, että Parkano-Kuru on 42 km ja 500 nm. Asfaltin kunnosta ei tietoa.



Parkano-Kuru-väli sai uuden hienon asfalttipinnoitteen viime kesänä.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## frp

jep ja se reittihän muuttuu tasaiseksi kuin taikaiskusta heti kun sille Parkano-Kuru tielle kääntyy. Hyvä pätkä keskinopeusennätysten tekoon. Poltti-Parkano väli oli muistaakseni surkeassa kunnossa.

----------


## takamaki

Pikkasen kanssa kiinnostaa tuo lauantainen reissu. Uskaltaudun melko varmasti mukaan, jos vauhdit pysyy maltillisena.

----------


## josku

Kurun/Parkanon reissu olisi varmasti hieno, mutta ei sovi aikataulurajoitteiselle  :Irvistys:  
Olen lähdössä WMKM:ltä klo 9 maantiepyörällä kohti Koskenvoimaa kaffelle ja pullalle. Vauhti kevyt ja tasainen luokkaa 27-28km/h - mukaan mahtuu  :Hymy:

----------


## -Markku-

Lähden mukaan Parkano-reissulle.

----------


## Jussi65+1

Lupa saatu. Klo 10 lähtöön mukaan kohti Parkanoa.

----------


## josku

Viiden kuskin voimin ajettiin suklaakakulle Koskenvoimaan. Sade yllätti, vaikkei pitänyt ja oli myös kevään vilpoista. Oma Garmin näytti alimmillaan 1,5 astetta, mutta kanssa-ajajat sanoivat että ei oo niin kylmää, on yli kaksi astetta lämpää - ja eihän se niin kylmältä tuntunutkaan  :Hymy:  
Lenkin data täältä.
Ja sää täältä.

Kiitos mukana ajaneille!

----------


## Esa S

Parkanon suunnalla ei satanut, kun kuuteen pekkaan siellä käväistiin. Tosin vähän märkää tietä löytyi Kurusta vähän etelään.
Pieni pätkä reitistä oli huonossa kunnossa, mutta isompi pätkä vastavuoroisesti erinomaisessa kunnossa.

Route 66 kahvilassa oli hyvät munkit,  kahviteltiin terassilla.
Edit: eikun siis Keidas 65 kahvila se oli, siellä oli vaan sisällä joku route 66 mainos.

----------


## plr

Hyvä oli Parkanon kierros tänään. Luhalahden vuoristorata oli varsin hyvä jalkojen tyhjentäjä, mutta kebabilla ja munkkikahveilla oli huomattava elvyttävä vaikutus. Parkano-Kuru oli aika lailla täydellisessä kunnossa olevaa sileää asfalttia. Ajelimme myös vanhan Kuruntien asfalttipätkät.

Huomenna voisi muutoin ajaa jotakin kevyttä, mutta sadetta lupaa eikä viitsisi taas ryhtyä pyörää pesemään. On aika kuraista tieltä lentävä vesi tähän aikaan vuodesta.

----------


## -Markku-

Parkano–Kuru-väli oli kyllä yksi parhaita teitä, joissa olen ajanut. Sen sijaan ennen Parkanoa se 10 km pätkä Poltin tienoilla oli ihan ajokelvotonta. Eilen en vielä huomannut, mutta tänään lenkille lähtiessä tuli havaittua, että sisärengas pilkisti lähes käyttämättömän (ajettu 400 km) GP4000:n kyljestä ulos. Varma en tietysti voi olla, mutta vahva epäilys viillon aiheuttajasta on se ennen Parkanoa ollut kivikko-osuus. Ainakaan reitillä ei ollut montaa muuta kohtaa, jossa olisi ollut niin paljon niin isoja irtokiviä. Nyt olisi syytä ottaa järki käteen ja korjata se Pirkan 34-ryhmän reitti sieltä kivikosta siihen vieressä kulkevalla ajokelpoiselle asfalttitielle, jotta kenenkään ei tarvitse turhaan lähteä rikkomaan itseään tai pyöräänsä sille osuudelle.

----------


## Esa S

Joo käytiin nimenomaan katsastamassa reittiä.  42 km tosiaan ensiluokkaista tietä löytyi, sen takia tuolla kannattaa käydä. Eniten huoletti etukäteen se kilometrin sorapätkä, mutta se oli yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa, maksiminopeutemme siinä oli 52 km/h.
Ne 9 kilometriä huonoa asvalttia on ongelmallisimmat. Meidän keskinopeus oli sillä pätkällä 26.5 (koko reissulla n. 28), eli aika vähän maltettiin hiljentää.  
Irtosora ehtii kyllä jonkin verran putsautumaan reilun kuukauden aikana, vaikka liikenne on tuolla aika olematonta. Toisaalta olematon liikenne auttaa, että voi valita koko tien leveydeltä ajolinjoja.
Tuon voisi käydä uudelleen tsekkaamassa joskus parin viikon päästä, ja/tai ehkä Flechen reitin voisi vetää tuota kautta.
Vaasantietä n. 11 km olisi toinen mahdollisuus, mihin Markku viittasi. Yksin tai pienellä porukalla se menisi, mutta isommalla porukalla on vähän hankalaa, siinä kun on mm. muutaman killometin pätkä yksikaistaista keskikaiteellista tietä.

PS. Ajettiinhan me vähän offroadia ja tosi hiekkaista tietä käytöstä poistetuilla Kuruntien pätkillä, on se Markun rengas voinut sielläkin saada osumaa.

----------


## plr

3-tie on periaatteessa vaihtoehtoinen reitti, johon menisi 20 minuuttia eikä sisältäisi tien ylityksiä. Vähän leveämmillä maantierenkailla ei ollut paha tuo huonoin osuus, mutta kyllä siinä saa silmät pitää auki ettei aja routamonttuun tai -heittoon.

Vaihtoehto voisi olla myös ajaa Luhalahdentietä 3-tielle. Sitten 3 km 3-tietä, josta oikealle 1,5 km Lapiolahdentietä (soratie). Tämän jälkeen olisi vain 2,5 km huonoa pinnoitetta Yliskyläntiellä. Kovin montaa asfaltoitua reittivaihtoehtoa ei tuolla ole.

----------


## -Markku-

> Vaasantietä n. 11 km olisi toinen mahdollisuus, mihin Markku viittasi. Yksin tai pienellä porukalla se menisi, mutta isommalla porukalla on vähän hankalaa, siinä kun on mm. muutaman killometin pätkä yksikaistaista keskikaiteellista tietä.



Piti ihan suorittaa laskutoimituksia sen yksikaistaisen keskikaiteellisen osuuden suhteen (mihinkäs fyysikko/matemaatikko raidoistaan pääsisi  :Leveä hymy:  ). Googlen mukaan sitä osuutta on 1,7 km ja sillä välillä laskua kertyy 34 m. Eli tuollaisessa alamäessä pätkän ajaminen kestää alle kolme minuuttia. Satasen rajoitusalueella se tarkoittaa sitä, että pyöräryhmän perään tulevan autoilijan matkanteko viivästyy keskimäärin noin minuutin, vaikka ohittamaan ei pääsisi missään kohtaa siinä yksikaistaisella osuudella. Ja tietysti ryhmän voisi jakaa osiin ja ajaa erillisinä jonoina suhteellisen leveällä pientareella, jolloin haitta muulle liikenteelle on vieläkin vähäisempi.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Onko torstaina vauhtilenkkiä vai aloitetaanko ensi viikolla? Kevätkokous samaan aikaan.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Onnikka

> Onko torstaina vauhtilenkkiä vai aloitetaanko ensi viikolla? Kevätkokous samaan aikaan.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mun tarkoitus on ajella mäkkärille torstaina katsomaan lähteekö porukkaa vauhtilenkille. Jos ei sada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Pyöräilyseura Kaupin kanuunat ry:n kesän vakiolenkit alkavat periatteessa tänään. Käytännössä on sen verran märkää, että tiistailenkki jää ainakin minulta väliin. Lenkkikuvaukset, lähtöajat ja lähtöpaikat löytyvät Nimenhuuto-palvelusta osoitteessa http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com. Tervetuloa kesän lenkeille!

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkkiäkään ei huomenna 2.5. sateesta johtuen ajeta. 
Keskiviikn 9.5. lenkki onkin sitten osa Pyöräilyviikon tapahtumia.
Tervetuloa silloin mukaan. Kevyesti ja kahvitellen. Varttuneille ja vapaallaoleville.

----------


## plr

Laitetaanpa tännekin helatorstaina eli ensi viikon torstaina ajettava Sääksmäen rovastikunnan Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki (http://www.akaanseurakunta.fi/tapaht...n-pyoralenkki1).

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11002316

Tavan mukaisesti on ajettu tapahtumaan sopiva yhteislenkki, joka lähtee Mustalahden satamasta klo 8. Matkalta voi hypätä mukaan esimerkiksi Sääksjärveltä Ruskontien ja Tampereentien risteyksestä. Matkaa tulee noin 160 km ja vauhti on 25-30 km/h. Viimeisenä kolmena vuotena keskarit ovat olleet 26, 26 ja 27 km/h. Kaikilla kirkoilla käydään leimaamassa kupongit. Akaassa poiketaan syömässä keittoa ja muilla kirkoilla on yleensä ollut tarjolla kahvia tai mehua. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## JuRi

Idän pikajuna lähti terhakkaasti tänään Mäccäriltä Valkeakoskelle ja takaisin. No-drop hengessä selvisin itsekin porukassa mukana viiden kuskin porukassa. Tästä on hyvä lähteä kesää kohti.

----------


## Pantse

Mikä buugi huomenna lauantaina, lähtö pitkälle nimenhuudon mukaan vasta 10.45, vai? Oisko klassikkostartti, eli Kehäkukkaan vastapäivään? Kun Otamuksen kautta tullaan takas, niin satkuhan menee rikki. Vai oliko jollain muulla jokin muu plääni?

----------


## Onnikka

> Mikä buugi huomenna lauantaina, lähtö pitkälle nimenhuudon mukaan vasta 10.45, vai? Oisko klassikkostartti, eli Kehäkukkaan vastapäivään? Kun Otamuksen kautta tullaan takas, niin satkuhan menee rikki. Vai oliko jollain muulla jokin muu plääni?



Mun aikatauluun sopis paremmin lähtö jo kympiltä, kaukajärven mäkkäriltä itäänpäin tai mustalahdesta, kummatkin käy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna kanuunoilla on "kevyt, sovittu velvollisuus" osallistua Pyöräilyviikon avajaiskulkueeseen.
Siksi lähtö on Mustastalahdesta vasta klo 10.45 ja Metsolta klo 11.00.
Tammelan torilta sitten molemmat lenkit omiin suuntiinsa speksien mukaan.

Kevyt lenkki suuntautuu Kangasalan suuntaan, Tiihalaan ja Paakariin kahveille.

----------


## plr

Lähtö on huomenna poikkeuksellisesti klo 10.45, koska osallistumme Tampereen pyöräilyviikon paraatiin klo 11. Jatketaan siitä sujuvasti varsinaiselle lenkille.

Klikkaa itsesi in, jos ajattelet lähteväsi mukaan.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894216

----------


## josku

> Lähtö on huomenna poikkeuksellisesti klo 10.45, koska osallistumme Tampereen pyöräilyviikon paraatiin klo 11. Jatketaan siitä sujuvasti varsinaiselle lenkille.



Mikäs on huomisen pitkän vauhtispeksi. Jatketaanko siitä mihin on syksyllä jääty, vai haetaanko alkukaudesta vauhtia enemmän speksin alalaidasta?

----------


## petentic

Ei vielä Petrin kanssa sovittu kumpi kipparoi lenkkiä... yr.no lupailee huomiseksi luoteistuulta ja lämpötila on jäämässä vain 8 asteeseen, joten voisi ajaa joko Näsijärven vastapäivään tai Karhe - Viljakkala - Hämeenkyrö - Siuro. Olisi enemmän myötätuulta paluumatkalle. Päätetään paikan päällä viimeistään.

----------


## plr

Lyhyemmän lenkin jälki: https://www.strava.com/activities/1550874947

Mukavan kevyttä menoa ja tulihan se aurinkokin lopulta esiin!

----------


## Skier

Onkos huamenna porukkaa menossa Kehäkukkaan PK lenkkivahtia . Vois aloittaa ekan pitemmä su lenkin.

----------


## jalo

> Onkos huamenna porukkaa menossa Kehäkukkaan PK lenkkivahtia . Vois aloittaa ekan pitemmä su lenkin.



On.

----------


## Skier

Ok koetan sompailla följyyn.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna tosiaan ajetaan Kehäkukkaan vakiolenkin spekseillä.
Mennään vastapäivään kelviä Teivoon saakka ja siitä Ylöjärven läpi Viljakkalan tielle.
Paluu todennäköisimmin Jumesniemen kautta.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1853629353
Mutta ei tosiaan WMKM:n kautta, vaan klv:ää pitkin Teivoon saakka.

Jos/kun tulee paljon porukkaa, niin nopeampikin ryhmä voidaan muodostaa. 

Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894375

----------


## Talisker

> Lyhyemmän lenkin jälki: https://www.strava.com/activities/1550874947
> Mukavan kevyttä menoa ja tulihan se aurinkokin lopulta esiin!



Joo, olisi minunkin pitänyt hehkuttaa hyvää lenkkiä  :Sarkastinen:  .
Meni tosi hyvin koko porukalta. Erityisen iloinen olen ensikertalaisten hyvästä ajosta!

----------


## -Markku-

> Jos/kun tulee paljon porukkaa, niin nopeampikin ryhmä voidaan muodostaa.



Itse ainakin ajattelin mennä huomenna Mustalahteen katselemaan, jos löytyisi vähän reippaammasta lenkistä kiinnostuneita. Sellainen 30+/-2 km/h voisi olla ajatuksena.

----------


## plr

Pääsimme Aamulehteen aamun paraatissa!

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pyo...vat-200921963/

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Itse ainakin ajattelin mennä huomenna Mustalahteen katselemaan, jos löytyisi vähän reippaammasta lenkistä kiinnostuneita. Sellainen 30+/-2 km/h voisi olla ajatuksena.



 Mukana tämmöisessä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## aatos

Onko sallittua tulla mukaan matkan varrelta? (Teivo mainittu speksissä 2 kertaa..)

----------


## Vepasso

> Onko sallittua tulla mukaan matkan varrelta? (Teivo mainittu speksissä 2 kertaa..)



Totta kai on. Laittaa vaan tiedon etukäteen niin osaavat odotella. 
Tulen itsekin mukaan Teivolta.

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## petentic

Huomenna sunnuntaina myös reippaammassa mukana, tosin sellainen alle satanen sopisi parhaimmin aikatauluun. Säijän 8 olisi aikalailla optimi. Tai vaikkapa Sasi.

Lauantain pidempi ajeli yhdeksän kuskin ryhmällä Karhe - Viljakkala - Kehäkukka - Jumesniemi - Siuro. Kipparilla sattui huono päivä tekniikan kanssa - kuvittelin vaihtaneeni pyörään uuden ketjun edellisen kauden jäljiltä, mutta vanhahan siinä oli, ja ensimmäisen kerran ikinä lenkillä ketju katkesi kesken matkan. Kiitokset mukanaolleille avusta, löytyi työkaluja ja tarviketta! Lisäksi vaivasi tubeless-eturenkaan hidas tyhjeneminen, sitäkin pumpattiin kahteen kertaan...

----------


## plr

Aivan tuli lämmin tänään nopeammalla lenkillä Pyhäjärven ympäri. Sivutuuli teki välistä Koskenvoima-Tottijärvi raskaan. Keskari ilman siirtymiä oli noin 32 km/h.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1553237810

----------


## Talisker

Kevyempikin lenkki ajoi tuulessa, vastaista yllättävän paljon, 75% varmaankin.
16 meitä oli ja spekseissä pysyttiin.
Autoilijat ymmärtäväisiä jopa Siuron tiellä ajellutta parijonoa kohtaan. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1553337206

----------


## vitsku

Maanantaina aamulla aattelin lähtee polkaseen jonkun lenkin.
Mittaa sellanen satkun ja nopeus vois olla 25-28 välissä.
Suunnalla ei ole väliä, saa ehdottaa.

----------


## reikuu

> Kevyempikin lenkki ajoi tuulessa, vastaista yllättävän paljon, 75% varmaankin.



Tuulidatan mukaan 48% vastaista  :Hymy:  https://mywindsock.com/activity/1553346187/

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa kohti Kuokkalan Nestettä. Pitkäniemen ja Anian rantatien kautta. 
Startti klo 9.30 Amurin Helmeltä.
Osa Pyöräilyviikon ohjelmaa.

----------


## petentic

Tiistain vauhtilenkkikin ajettiin, tosin en uskaltanut etukäteen kovasti sitä mainostaa, kun oli pääsyn kanssa epävarmuutta. Winterinmutkan K-Marketilla ei sitten ollutkaan ruuhkaa. Kaksissa miehin päädyttiin ajamaan Pyynikillä mäki-intervallia. Näkötornille päin Tahmelantieltä kääntyvällä osuudella oli vielä hiekoitushiekkaa ja lumikasa ja olipa jokin soralla peitetty tien poikki kulkeva kaivantokin. Samoin Näkötornin tiellä oli jokin kuopilla oleva tien poikki kulkeva kaivanto.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Laitetaanpa tännekin helatorstaina eli ensi viikon torstaina ajettava Sääksmäen rovastikunnan Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki (http://www.akaanseurakunta.fi/tapaht...n-pyoralenkki1).
> 
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11002316
> 
> Tavan mukaisesti on ajettu tapahtumaan sopiva yhteislenkki, joka lähtee Mustalahden satamasta klo 8. Matkalta voi hypätä mukaan esimerkiksi Sääksjärveltä Ruskontien ja Tampereentien risteyksestä. Matkaa tulee noin 160 km ja vauhti on 25-30 km/h. Viimeisenä kolmena vuotena keskarit ovat olleet 26, 26 ja 27 km/h. Kaikilla kirkoilla käydään leimaamassa kupongit. Akaassa poiketaan syömässä keittoa ja muilla kirkoilla on yleensä ollut tarjolla kahvia tai mehua. Tervetuloa mukaan!



Mitä reittiä kolonna kulkee Mustalahti-Ruskon th? Liittyisin jostain Koikkarin ja Peltsun välistä porukkaan, kun vaan tiedän reitin.

----------


## Esa S

> Mitä reittiä kolonna kulkee Mustalahti-Ruskon th? Liittyisin jostain Koikkarin ja Peltsun välistä porukkaan, kun vaan tiedän reitin.



Nimenhuudosta löytyy Strava-jälki viime vuodelta, olettaisin että tuota reittiä. Itse voisin tulla kyytiin jostain Sarankulmankadun paikkeilta. En ole ihan varma vielä lähdöstäni.

----------


## plr

Varmaankin ajetaan viime vuoden reitin mukaisesti. Varmat paikat tulla mukaan ovat tosiaan Mustalahden satama ja tuo mainittu risteys. Kaupungissa navigointi on esimerkiksi tietöiden tms. takia joskus sellaista, että täsmällistä reittiä ei varmasti tiedä etukäteen.

----------


## plr

Huomiseksi muuten luvataan iltapäiväksi +20 C ja auringonpaistetta pilvettömältä taivaalta. Eväitä ei käytännössä tarvita tällä retkellä, koska huoltopisteitä on matkalla 7 kappaletta ja kiirettä niissä käynneillä ei pidetä.

----------


## reikuu

> Huomiseksi muuten luvataan iltapäiväksi +20 C ja auringonpaistetta pilvettömältä taivaalta. Eväitä ei käytännössä tarvita tällä retkellä, koska huoltopisteitä on matkalla 7 kappaletta ja kiirettä niissä käynneillä ei pidetä.



Huoltopisteiltä ei kannata odottaa liikoja. Keksit ja mehu on pääartikkkeli. Akaalla oli reilu kattaus keittoineen jos muistan oikein.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

Keksit ja mehu on oikein hyvää pyöräilyevästä. Jostain sai muistaakseni ostaa pullakahvit?

Ilmeisesti kiertosuunta on sama kuin Strava jäljessä, eli Lempäälästäkin voisi tulla kyytiin?

----------


## plr

Viialassa ja Valkeakoskella on aikaisempina vuosina juotu pullakahvit pientä lisämaksua vastaan eli ei pakko ole pelkällä mehulla ja kekseillä edetä.  :Hymy:  Kiertosuunta on todettu hyväksi näin päin, niin saadaan ruokailu noin 2/3 kohdalle. Lempäälästä voi tulla mukaan. Siellä ajetaan viime vuoden reittijälkeä myöten.

Viime vuonna homma meni ajoituksellisesti näin:

Startti klo 8.00 Mustalahdesta.
Hervannan risteys 8.30.
Metsäkansa, 9.30: Noin 15 min pysähdys. Maksetaan osallistumismaksu ja saadaan leimauskupongit.
Viiala, 10.10: Noin 15 min pysähdys. Kahvit.
Kylmäkoski, 10.45: Noin 5 min pysähdys.
Urjala, 11.15: Noin 15 min pysähdys.
Akaa, 12.30: Noin 30 min pysähdys. Keittoa.
Sääksmäki, 13.30: Noin 10 min pysähdys.
Valkeakoski, 14.05: Noin 20 min pysähdys. Kahvit.
Tampere, 16.00.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna porukka ajaa pitkiä lenkkejä, Härkätietä ja montaa kirkkoa. 
Mulle (edelleen) riittäisi lyhyempi ja korkeintaan kohtuuvauhtinen. 
Kehäkukka voisi olla taas passeli, semmonen reilu satanen ja viisi tuntia taukoineen. 
Sopisiko muille, startti voisi olla jo klo 9.15 Amurin helmeltä. 

Edit: Koskenvoima onkin kiinni, siksi Kehäkukka!

----------


## ranttis

Kirkkokiertueelle en ehdi aikataulujen takia. Hieman lyhyemmän ajattelin ajella yhden pysähdyksen taktiikalla klo 9 Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä startaten. Vauhti on ~28km/h jos yksin ajelen ja porukan lisääntyessä vauhti voisi nousta 30km/h. Ilmoitelkaa jos on kiinnostuneita. Jos kukaan ei ilmaise kiinnostusta aamun klo 8.30 mennessä niin en tule Mäkkärille.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## wassiman

Kake ja Ville mukana operaatio kehäkukassa. Aika hissukseen vois mennä..

----------


## plr

Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki tuli ajettua 12 hengen porukalla hienossa kelissä. Keskari nousi lopussa hieman, koska Valkeakoskelta päästiin reippaassa myötätuulessa Tampereelle. Muilta osin mentiin täysin suunnitelman mukaan, paitsi Sääksmäen sillan asfaltissa olleeseen monttuun ei oltu ajateltu ottaa kahta snakebitea. Kylmäkoski-Urjala välillä sivutuuli heitteli jonkin verran eikä siinä oikein saanut peesiä. Mukavaa oli, kun meidät jo tunnettiin Akaassa.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1562085731

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna perjantainakin ajetaan: oikeesti kevyt syklolenkki Pinsiön pikkuteille.
Startti klo 9.15 Amurin helmeltä, klo 9.30 WMKM:lta kohti Hopeatietä.
Kahvit Aallon leipomolla.

----------


## reikuu

Päivän tuulidata 7 kirkon ajosta: https://mywindsock.com/activity/1562087287/?utm_source=shareable&utm_medium=embed&jhffi

Aika paljon sivutuulta ja sivuvastaista.

----------


## Talisker

> Huomenna perjantainakin ajetaan: oikeesti kevyt syklolenkki Pinsiön pikkuteille.
> Startti klo 9.15 Amurin helmeltä, klo 9.30 WMKM:lta kohti Hopeatietä.
> Kahvit Aallon leipomolla.



Neljä meitä oli mukana palauttelevalla. 
Kommentteja: Hopeatie on sepelillä ja kielletty moottoriajoneuvoilta ilman lupaa. Ei näyttänyt hyvältä fillaroidakaan. Tehtiin ubarit.
Aallon leipomo: keittolounas sisältää myös kahvin ja hillomunkin.
Keijärven kierto: paljon routavaurioita ja sepelöityjä osuuksia.
Lepopäivä: mikä se on?

----------


## Nanolady

onkos huomisten porukkalenkkien suunnasta mitään vihiä? Nyt olisi kerrankin aikaa sotkotella vaikka vähän pidempäänkin (ainakin se satku), ja jotenkin houkuttelisi tuo roineen kierto. Eikös siitä tule reippaasti päälle satku? Kun en sitä ole vielä koskaan kiertänyt. Eli nyt vielä pohdinnassa, lähteekö omille teille (seuraan saa tulla), vai liittyykö porukkaan! Vauhti ei kaksinen ole, hyvä jos 24 keskarilla jaksaa yksin sotkotella. Porukassa aavistuksen lujempaa!

----------


## Talisker

Vakioveturit plr ja minä, olemme talkoilemassa Kirkkopyöräilyä 17 muun kanuunan kanssa.
Vakiolenkkien kipparointi jää siis muille. 
Toisaalta: tervetuloa Kirkkopyöräilyyn, ihan koko perheen voimin!
Startit Aleksanterin ja Nokian kirkoilta ja Pirkkalan kirkkoveräjältä klo 10.00.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1569803876470618/

----------


## Kajtsu

Onko kiinnostuneita Nässyn kiertoon Mustalahdesta? Suunta myötäpäivään ja vauhti 28-30kmh

----------


## -Markku-

Nässyn kierto huomisen pidemmän lenkin kohteena kuulostaa oikein hyvältä.

----------


## retkuilija

> onkos huomisten porukkalenkkien suunnasta mitään vihiä? Nyt olisi kerrankin aikaa sotkotella vaikka vähän pidempäänkin (ainakin se satku), ja jotenkin houkuttelisi tuo roineen kierto. Eikös siitä tule reippaasti päälle satku? Kun en sitä ole vielä koskaan kiertänyt. Eli nyt vielä pohdinnassa, lähteekö omille teille (seuraan saa tulla), vai liittyykö porukkaan! Vauhti ei kaksinen ole, hyvä jos 24 keskarilla jaksaa yksin sotkotella. Porukassa aavistuksen lujempaa!



Roineen kierto tuollaisella leppoisalla tahdilla kiinostaisi itseänikin huomenna. Kerran olen sen aiemmin kiertänyt. Reilu satku siitä tulee poljettavaa. Mihinkä aikaan ja mistä olet ajatellut startata, jos se toteutuu? Mukavampi lienee suunnata ensin valkeakosken suuntaan?

----------


## Nanolady

> Roineen kierto tuollaisella leppoisalla tahdilla kiinostaisi itseänikin huomenna. Kerran olen sen aiemmin kiertänyt. Reilu satku siitä tulee poljettavaa. Mihinkä aikaan ja mistä olet ajatellut startata, jos se toteutuu? Mukavampi lienee suunnata ensin valkeakosken suuntaan?



josko kympiltä mustastalahdesta, jos vaikka joku muukin haluaa lähteä mukaan?

----------


## Talisker

Kirkkopyöräily keräsi yli 100 osanottajaa.
Osaavina oppaina lisäksi 22 kanuunaa.
Taas tehtiin hyvää!

----------


## -Markku-

Kanuunoiden pidempi lenkki kävi tänään epävirallisesti katsastamassa Pirkan klassikon reittiä noin kahdeksan kuskin voimin, keskinopeus jossain 31,5km/h tienoilla. Talvi ei juurikaan ollut korjannut vanhoja kuoppia, mutta uusia oli kyllä ilmestynyt. Pirkan kannalta oleellisimpana havaintona, että Teiskon puolella sekä Kiimajoen silta että Teiskolansalmen silta ovat remontissa. Ainakin tällä hetkellä käytössä oli vain yksi kaista, ja sekin aika epämääräistä sepeliä ja kuoppia. Toivottavasti ehtivät parempaan kuntoon ennen Pirkkaa.



Löytyykö huomiselle kiinnostusta jostain vastaavilla spekseillä (n. 100-150 km, 30+/-2 km/h) olevasta lenkistä? Jos ei muuta keksitä, niin käydään katsomassa vaihtelun vuoksi vaikka pitkän Pirkan alkuosaa Hämeenkyrön suunnalla  :Hymy:  Itse ainakin ajattelin mennä kympiltä Mustalahteen etsimään ajoseuraa.

----------


## terob

Huomenna sunnuntaina klo 10.00 Hakametsän jäähallilta lähtee lauantain tosikevyen speksien mukainen (n. 23 km/h, 55-70 km). Reitti: Hakametsä, Kangasalan asema, Kaivannon keidas (tauko), Tiihala, Saarenmaantie, Sääksjärvi, Hakametsä. Saarenmaantien päästä mahdollisuus oikaista halutessa takaisin Hakametsään.

----------


## petentic

Tänään sunnuntaina ei ehtinyt aamun lähtöihin... olisiko muita aamu-unisia, joille sopisi klo 15 lähtö, noin 100 km, avg 30 +/- 1 km/h, lähtöpaikkana Winterinmutkan K-Market ja suuntana joko Siuro - Sasi taikka Säijän 8 Kuokkalan mutkalla?

----------


## plr

Tavattiin Hakametsästä lähtenyt porukka Kaivannossa, jossa oli lämpöisiä munkkeja, pullia, kahvia ja kylmää jäätelöä.  :Hymy:  Mustalahden satamasta lähti 9 ajajaa hitaammalle lenkille ja kymmenkunta Nässyä kiertämään vauhdikkaammin. Väittäisin, että tänään oli parempi ajokeli kuin yhtenäkään päivänä tänä tai viime vuonna. Uusia ajajia oli myös mukana, hienoa!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1568933551

----------


## -Markku-

Mustalahden pidempi sunnuntailähtö kiersi tosiaan (tänäänkin) Näsijärven myötäpäivään. Allekirjoittanutta lukuun ottamatta kaikki muut kuskit olivat kylläkin vaihtuneet eiliseen verrattuna. Onneksi sain itsekin vähän reittivaihtelua, sillä eilen ajettiin Kurun ”takaa” kiertäen ja tänään kylän läpi  :Leveä hymy:  Alkumatka ajettiin kymmenen kuskin voimin, mutta Muroleen kahvilalta löydettiin yksi lisävahvistus, joten paluumatkakin sujui mukavasti pienestä vastatuulesta huolimatta. Ajokeskinopeus noin 32,7 km/h.

----------


## terob

Hakametsästä lähtenyt ”ultrakevyt” ajoi suunnitellun reitin. Parhaillaan mukana oli 9 kuskia.Reitti eroaa vain hieman plr:n jäljestä mm. kiersimme Vehoniemenkautta. Sääksmäelle asti ajoi 7 kuskia. Keli oli niin hyvä, ettäporukka etsi tauolla varjopaikkoja. Pyörälenkkien terassikausi myösalkoi: 4 kuskia hakeutui lopuksi varjoon kylmille juomille japitsalle. Matkaa Hakametsästä Hakametsään tuli noin 75 km janopeus kasvoi hyvän kelin ja vetäjien ansiosta n. 24,5 km/h. Naisetsaivat nauttia päivästä aurinkokannella.

----------


## retkuilija

Pari poljettuapäivää ja nouseva arki painaa päälle, mutta kelejä ei maltaisi hukata kun kerta voisi lähteä lenkille. Löytyisiköhän huomiselle maanantaille lenkkiseuraa, jos suuntaan Winterin mutkan kautta Siuroon ja Jumesnimen kautta, Hämeenkyröön. Paluu reittinä maisematien nousujen kautta, Pinsiön suunnalta Ylöjärvelle ja takaisin tampereelle. Mäkiä ja maisemia riittää n. 90km verran. Vauhti, enemmän kuin leppoisa. Melkeinpä jo ns. retkeilyvauhtia 20 ja karvanverran päälle eli reissu vie aikaa sen minkä vie..Olen aamulla klo.10.00 Winterin mutkan k-marketilla lähdössä. Mukaan voi tulla!

----------


## Talisker

Ennätyspitkä syklolenkki tehtiin Pirkka-GG ideaa mutustellen.
Tavoite oli 10h kokonaisaika ja toteutui 10.05. Matkaa kertyi paljon, yli 180km.
Kotiin menikin sitten Pikilinnan kautta vain vähän pidempään.
Neljä meitä oli. Hieno päivä!
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1569704928

----------


## plr

Ajan tänään klo 17 Amurin Helmeltä lähtien maantiepyörällä Vesijärven ympäri. Matka on hieman alle satanen ja ajan koko matkan suunnilleen 200 W tasateholla, koska kiinnostaa kokeilla miltä se tuntuu. Tämä tarkoittaa tasaisilla osuuksilla reilu 30 km/h ja Ponsantien ylämäissä luultavasti alle 10 km/h. 9-tien reunaa osuu matkalle noin 20 km eli 40-45 minuuttia. Ajan matkalla Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin ohi. Mukaan saa tulla!

----------


## JuRi

Sateen todennäköisyys vaihtelee paljon, mutta nyt yhdenaikaan vaikuttaa lupaavalta Idän pikajunaa ajatellen. Jos se näin hyvältä vaikuttaa ilmestyn kuudeksi Mäccärille. Onko muita lähtijöitä?

----------


## pompo

Kerrankin torstai-ilta vapaa. Voisin tulla katsomaan, miten pyörä tänä keväänä kulkee.

----------


## Matti

Tulossa ollaan, mutta oma vauhtikunto on täysi arvoitus, mutta ei satu itsetuntoon vaikka joutuisin koko matkan peesaamaan.

----------


## pompo

Ei se kulkenut ihan niin kovaa kuin muilla. Saarenmaantien päästä suosiolla takaisin kotiin. Hyvä lenkki silti. Kiitos.

----------


## JuRi

Rapsakkaa tahtia mentiin. Saarenmaantie reippaasti yli neljääkymppiä ja samanmoista huristelua, kun tie sen salli.
Laitoin Faceen kommenttia, että lähdössä jäi nuotituksen sopiminen käytännössä kokonaan tekemättä. Tämmöisessä tilanteessa voi porukasta tippuminen tuntua ikävältä. Anteeksipyyntö niiltä, jotka näin kokivat. Pyritään jatkossa sopimaan asioita paremmin. 
Jos ei muuta sovita, niin vauhtilenkit ajetaan reippaasti ja jos nopeuserot ovat isoja voi hitaammat jäädä junasta. Olisi hyvä jos nopeuserot saadaan näkyviin alkuvaiheessa niin voidaan reagoida tilanteesen rakentavalla tavalla. Kyseessä on yhteislenkki, jonne halutaan mukaan uusia kuskeja kokeilemaan ja nauttimaan vauhdikkaasta ajamisesta.

----------


## plr

Huomenna ajetaan Mustalahden satamasta klo 10 maantielenkkien lisäksi myös hiekkateillä. Ajetaan noin satanen Vesilahteen Kaakilan linnankalliolle maisemia ihailemaan ja Koskenvoimaan tai muuhun sopivaan paikkaan kahville. Reitti on hiekkatietä, asfalttia ja jonkin verran helppoa polkua. Vauhti on rauhallinen eikä ole tarkoitus hengästyä. Hiekkatiet alkavat olla hyvässä ajokunnossa, joten tänne vain mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11052963

Suunniteltu reitti näkyy täällä sillä varauksella, että Strava teki siihen omat pikkumuutoksensa.
https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/325410

----------


## Pexxi

> Ajan tänään klo 17 Amurin Helmeltä lähtien maantiepyörällä Vesijärven ympäri. Matka on hieman alle satanen ja ajan koko matkan suunnilleen 200 W tasateholla, koska kiinnostaa kokeilla miltä se tuntuu. Tämä tarkoittaa tasaisilla osuuksilla reilu 30 km/h ja Ponsantien ylämäissä luultavasti alle 10 km/h. 9-tien reunaa osuu matkalle noin 20 km eli 40-45 minuuttia. Ajan matkalla Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin ohi. Mukaan saa tulla!



Missä kunnossa oli Kangasalan-/Ponsantie mielestäsi? Tohonhan tulee uusi pinta kesän aikana.

----------


## plr

> Missä kunnossa oli Kangasalan-/Ponsantie mielestäsi? Tohonhan tulee uusi pinta kesän aikana.



Ponsantiellä oli asfalttipinnoitteessa vaurioita, hyvä että korjataan. Tuli taas todettua, että tuo vuoristorata on jotenkin tahmea ajettava, kun ylämäissä ei ole minkäänlaista vauhtia ja alamäet tullaan 50 km/h. Siinä on erittäin hankalaa pitää sujuvaa rytmiä yllä, vaikka pidin suunnitelman mukaisesti tasatehot niin hyvin kuin pystyin. 9-tiellä sen sijaan oli helppoa ajaa ja 201 W tasaisella keskiteholla pyörä kulki 31,5 km/h ja sykkeet selvästi alle aerobisen kynnyksen. Ponsantien 202 W keskiteho toi vain 27,9 km/h ja sykkeet neljä pykälää ylempänä kuin 9-tiellä. Muistutan ensi kerralla itselleni, että tasateho ei ole optimi ajotapa Ponsantiellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Hiekkatiepyöräilyllä oli 10 ajajaa ja muille maantielenkeille lähti noin 30 tänään Mustalahdesta. Erinomaista!

Vesilahden pyöräily meni mielestäni aika nappiin: kevyttä, aurinkoista ja hienoja teitä.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1581811768

----------


## josku

Huomenna sunnuntaina ajetaan Pyynikillä Rosendahl GP. Tarkoitus on mennä katsomaan sitä pienen lenkin kautta, eli ajella WMKM:ltä Tottijärven kautta Pyhäjärvi ympäri jotenkin näin.
Lähtö klo 9:30 ja vauhti arviolta noin 27km/h, leppoisasti joka tapauksessa. Matkalle osuu myös Sorvan hiekkatietä 6km, se mennään myös rauhassa ja turvallisesti.
Kahvit juodaan Koskenvoimalla ja lisää saa luonnollisesti Pyynikin näkötornin kahvilasta  :Hymy:

----------


## JuRi

Ja vielä kilpaileva ehdotus 10:00 Mustalahdesta Koilliskeskukselle 10:30, josta Asematien kautta Kangasala ja Roinetta myötäpäivään Kaukajärvelle ja kotiin Tampereelle. Matkaa noin 100+ kilometriä ja vaikka tähtäimessä ei olekaan Rosendahl GP niin noin 30 kmh vauhdilla ehditään yhden pysähdyksen kanssa ainakin elite lähdön näkemään. Tiet paremmassa kunnossa kuin lauantaina.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Tuun koilliskeskukselta mukaan Roineen kiertoon.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## josku

Pyhäjärven kierto tehtiin 13 kuskin voimin. Sorvan hiekkatiellä sattui yksi rengasrikko, mutta sekin laitetaan tilastotappion piikkiin, sillä Taliskerin kanssa muistelimme että kummankin kohdalla tämä oli toinen vastaava tapahtuma sinä aikana kun tuota tietä on ajeltu. 
Koskenvoiman terassin vetokyky tuli myös testattua. Samaan aikaan sinne sattui myös muutama muu ja istumaan mahtuu yhtä aikaa 16 hoikkaa  :Sekaisin:  pyöräilijää.
Koskenvoimalta sitten suunnistettiin vielä Rosendahl GP:tä katsomaan.
Niin ja kohtasimme myös pyöräilijöihin vihamielisesti suhtautuvan lokin, ruitti ilmasta lastin yhden päälle  :Vihainen: 
Lenkki meni näin https://www.strava.com/activities/1584324811

----------


## znood

> Pyhäjärven kierto tehtiin 13 kuskin voimin. Sorvan hiekkatiellä sattui yksi rengasrikko, mutta sekin laitetaan tilastotappion piikkiin, sillä Taliskerin kanssa muistelimme että kummankin kohdalla tämä oli toinen vastaava tapahtuma sinä aikana kun tuota tietä on ajeltu. 
> Koskenvoiman terassin vetokyky tuli myös testattua. Samaan aikaan sinne sattui myös muutama muu ja istumaan mahtuu yhtä aikaa 16 hoikkaa  pyöräilijää.
> Koskenvoimalta sitten suunnistettiin vielä Rosendahl GP:tä katsomaan.
> Niin ja kohtasimme myös pyöräilijöihin vihamielisesti suhtautuvan lokin, ruitti ilmasta lastin yhden päälle 
> Lenkki meni näin https://www.strava.com/activities/1584324811



Tuli myös samansuuntaista lenkkiä parin kaverin kanssa vetäneenä hypättyä mukaan peesiin koskenvoimalta huonoin menestyksin.
Juttu luisti porukassa hyvin, mutta ensimmäisen 10km matkalla osui kaksi kertaa pään kokoiseen reikään kun kukaan ei vaivautunut näyttämään kanuunaporukassa???? merkkejä  :Irvistys: . Ikinä ei voi korostaa sitä liikaa että keulilla pitää näyttää kuopat hyvissä ajoin.
Vain jessus kirstus esti aiemman illan hartaan rukouksen voimin ettei tullut rengasrikkoa, vaikka sekä etu sekä takavanteessa oli selvät lyöntijäljet alumiinissa ja molemmat vanteet siis ihan kierot.
Mavicin vapaarattaankin kummallinen vika selvisi -> toisesta kynnestä oli lohjennut ohut siivu metallia joka pyöri vapaarattaassa mukana aiheuttaen välillä kivoja surinoita  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Ehdottomasti näytetään montut ajoissa ja väistetään riittävän etäältä laajassa kaaressa. Noita pahuksen kuoppia vain on niin paljon ja välillä sopivasti varjossa ettei millään pysty jokaista näyttämään, kun keulallakin huomaa reiän viime tipassa vaikka kuinka yrittää pitää silmät auki.  :Irvistys: 

Onko tien pitäjä millään tavalla vastuussa tien pinnoitteen vaurioista, jotka rikkovat ajoneuvoja?

----------


## BR1

^Tienpitäjällä on vastuu toki ja korvausvelvollisuuskin. Toisaalta ei tuo vastuu varmastikaan ulotu ryhmäajoissa sattuneisiin tapaturmiin, jossa keula ei ilmoita peräpäälle käsimerkein vaaroista.

----------


## plr

Miksi jonossa tai parijonossa ajaminen vaikuttaisi korvattavuuteen tilanteessa, jossa tiessä on ajoneuvon rikkova vaurio? Vaikka ryhmäajossa tietenkin parhaan kyvyn mukaan informoidaan käsimerkein ja äänellä ajoon vaikuttavista takijöistä muille ajajille, niin kaiketi laissa pitäisi olla selkeä määräys, jonka mukaan kuoppa on näytettävä takanatulijalle, jotta siihen voisi vedota. Eli tilanne kulminoituu siihen miten eroavat seuraavat:

"Ajoin polkupyörällä tiessä olevaan monttuun ja pyöräni vaurioitui."
"Ajoin polkupyörällä edellä ajavan pyöräilijän takana tiessä olevaan monttuun ja pyöräni vaurioitui."

----------


## izmo

ehkä kannattaa vakuutus anomukseen käyttää kohta 1 lausuntoa  :No huh!:

----------


## izmo

http://www.iltalehti.fi/autouutiset/...37682_oa.shtml

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9513136

Tosta voi vähän päätellä ettei ELY oo innokas korvaan

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/onk...deo-200460766/

Tässä juttua Sorvantiestä rospuutto aikaan

----------


## znood

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/autouutiset/...37682_oa.shtml
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9513136
> 
> Tosta voi vähän päätellä ettei ELY oo innokas korvaan
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/onk...deo-200460766/
> 
> Tässä juttua Sorvantiestä rospuutto aikaan



Noita vastuuta väistäviä monttumerkkejä on jo pirkanmaan tieosuuksilla niin paljon, että olisi varmaan helpompi ilmoittaa mikä tieosuus on kunnossa, kun se että missä yritetään väistää vastuuta.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa Siuron kautta Metsäkylään ja Aallon leipomolle kahville. Ties vaikka keittolounaallekin...
Kelviä Lamminpää - Kolmenkulma - Rounionkatu. (Ei siis WMKM:n kautta.)

*edit:* seitsemän meitä lähti ja yksi poisjäänti sattui teknisistä johtuen.
Näin garminilleni: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2720575954
Aallon leipomon keittolunas on verraton: 7 eurolla herkkukeitto + pullakahvit ja ystävällinen palvelu.

----------


## BR1

> Miksi jonossa tai parijonossa ajaminen vaikuttaisi korvattavuuteen tilanteessa, jossa tiessä on ajoneuvon rikkova vaurio?



Onhan asiassa erilaiset velvollisuus- ja vastuukuviot, kun kyse on toisen perässä ajamisessa. Jos nyt miettii ihan tieliikennelakia, jossa tienkäyttäjällä on velvollisuutensa. Esmes autojen peräänajotilanteissa usein esille nouseva kohta on, että kuljettajan on kyettävä pysäyttämään ajoneuvo tien näkyvällä osalla eli lähtökohtaisesti syyllinen on peräänajaja. Sitten punnitaan ennalta-arvattavuutta yms. jotka voivat vaikuttaa tai kääntää asian jopa päälaelleen. Samalla ajatuksella pyöräilyn ryhmäajossa voidaan ajatella vastuun ulottuvan peesissä ajavaan pyöräilijään siitäkin huolimatta, että edessä ajava ei syystä tai toisesta varoitusmerkkiä näytä. Tämä siis silloin, kun tievaurio on edessä kulkevalle mahdollista välttää. Nämä varmasti punnitaan AINA tapauskohtaisesti, toki.

----------


## karibou

Ajan lauantaina myötäpäivään Sarpatti, Tottijärvi, Rämsöö, Kiskokabinetti, Ellivuori, Häijää, Salmi, Siuro, Rounionkatu eli Tammelasta n. 142 km. Yritän ehtiä Sarpatin shigaaniin klo 10:een. Keskinopeus välillä 27-29.

edit: Tänään pääsin viettämään kuntopyöräilijän juhla-aikaa, kun 8>7 kuskin juuri optimaalisessa ryhmässä ajettiin tuo  - välillä kovvaa ja myöhemmin vähemmän kovvaa, telaketjuakin nautiskeltiin melkein kymppi. Kiitos erinomaisesta ajosta kaikille.

----------


## Pexxi

Ponsantietä (Huutijärvi-Orivesi) ei varmaan kannata viikkoon kahteen ajella. Tietä päällystetään ja nyt sitä on jyrsitty ja massapaikkailtu reikiä eli aika kurjassa kunnossa. Valmista pitäisi olla 11.6. mennessä. Sitten onkin makeeta baanaa tämän kesän, toivottavasti autoilla ei karkaa nopeudet. Rekkojahan tuolla ei juuri ole.

----------


## Kajtsu

Onkos la pitkälle suunnitelmaa?
Yksi vaihtoehto: Mustalahti, Säijä, Vesilahti, Akaa, Valkeakoski, Kaukajärvi ja Mustalahti

----------


## Vepasso

> Ajan lauantaina myötäpäivään Sarpatti, Tottijärvi, Rämsöö, Kiskokabinetti, Ellivuori, Häijää, Salmi, Siuro, Rounionkatu eli Tammelasta n. 142 km. Yritän ehtiä Sarpatin shigaaniin klo 10:een. Keskinopeus välillä 27-29.



Tulen Sarpatilta mukaan tähän lenkkiin

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Mustalahdesta lähti 20 ajajaa Kiskokabinettiin pidemmälle lenkille ja lyhyemmälle lenkille toinen ryhmä. Pidempi lenkki ajettiin kahdessa ryhmässä. Startista Sääksjärven risteykseen tuli matkaa noin 125 km ja vauhti oli hieman reipas 31 km/h. Keli oli mitä parhain, mutta pari routamonttuun ajoa sattui matkalle. Ekassa meni rengas ja toisessa sähkötakavaihtaja lopetti toimintansa. Onneksi etuvaihtaja jäi toimintaan. Pysähdyimme ylimääräiselle jäätelö- ja juomapullontäyttötauolle Vesilahdessa, koska nestettä kuluu tällä kelillä.

Pahoittelut, että unohdin öljytä ketjut aamulla, saitte kuunnella kitinää koko matkan.  :Vink: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1596914755

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

Kiitos plr ja muut! Tässä lämmössä liikuttiin suorituskykyni ylärajoilla, mutta siitähän se kunto paranee! 

Lähetetty minun SM-A320FL laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Highlander

> Mustalahdesta lähti 20 ajajaa Kiskokabinettiin pidemmälle lenkille ja lyhyemmälle lenkille toinen ryhmä. Pidempi lenkki ajettiin kahdessa ryhmässä. Startista Sääksjärven risteykseen tuli matkaa noin 125 km ja vauhti oli hieman reipas 31 km/h. Keli oli mitä parhain, mutta pari routamonttuun ajoa sattui matkalle. Ekassa meni rengas ja toisessa sähkötakavaihtaja lopetti toimintansa. Onneksi etuvaihtaja jäi toimintaan. Pysähdyimme ylimääräiselle jäätelö- ja juomapullontäyttötauolle Vesilahdessa, koska nestettä kuluu tällä kelillä.
> 
> Pahoittelut, että unohdin öljytä ketjut aamulla, saitte kuunnella kitinää koko matkan. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1596914755



Lyhyemmällä lenkillä pysyttiin spekseissä. Harjoiteltiin myös maastoajoa nakkirenkailla  :Vink:  Rispektit sille yhdelle naiskuskille - hienoa pyöränhallintaa vaikka vain toinen kahva oli käytössä


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tänään oli 22 ajajaa Kehäkukan lenkillä. Kahdesta ryhmästä jälkimmäinen ajoi 26 km/h keskarilla 90 km. Ilmeisesti toisessa ryhmässä sattui kaatuminen, meillä oli yksi rengasrikko hyttysten valtaamassa paikassa.

Alussa kun oli puhetta siitä miten raskas lenkistä tulee, niin ainakin kevyeltä se tuntui. Tästä huolimatta Jumesniemen KOM (https://www.strava.com/segments/9285774?filter=overall) siirtyi Vepassolle ja joillekin muille lenkillä mukana olleille. Siinä oli varsin hieno veto!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1599170969

----------


## Vepasso

> Tänään oli 22 ajajaa Kehäkukan lenkillä. Kahdesta ryhmästä jälkimmäinen ajoi 26 km/h keskarilla 90 km. Ilmeisesti toisessa ryhmässä sattui kaatuminen, meillä oli yksi rengasrikko hyttysten valtaamassa paikassa.
> 
> Alussa kun oli puhetta siitä miten raskas lenkistä tulee, niin ainakin kevyeltä se tuntui. Tästä huolimatta Jumesniemen KOM (https://www.strava.com/segments/9285774?filter=overall) siirtyi Vepassolle ja joillekin muille lenkillä mukana olleille. Siinä oli varsin hieno veto!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1599170969



Nyt kyllä tuli KOM halvalla. Peesasin vaan Peten ja Jussin hirmuvetoa nenä ohjainkannattimessa

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Teknisiä on ollut yllävän paljon tänä keväänä: rengasrikkoja, penkin putoamisia, ketjujen paukkumisia.
Hyvät kelit on tainneet viedä ajan pyörän huoltamiselta?

Pidä pyörä aina puhtaana, vaihda renkaat, ketjut ja vaijerit heti kun huomaat niissä tai niiden toiminnassa jotain poikkeavaa.
Täältä http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/ löytyy huumorin sävyttämänä hyviä ohjeita.
Mm #65. 

Yksittäinen kaatuminen meidän ryhmässämme johtui ketjun pomppimesta/vaihteen huonosta toiminnasta kiihdytyksessä.

----------


## E.T.

Kierrettiin tänään Roine, mikäpäs muu, ja hämmästeltiin vastaantulevien ja ohittelevienkin pyöräilijäporukoiden ja yksittäisten ajajien määrää
mikä liikkui muutamassa kymmenessä. Tähän lienee ainakin osasyynä, loistavien kahvipaikojen lisäksi, tien kauttaaltaan hyvä, osittain jopa loistavan hyvä kunto. Jokunen yksittäinen routakuoppa Tre-Vlk välillä versus moni muu suosittu reitti
järkyttävine monttuineen joihin jo varmaan pienimmät autotkin jo hukkuvat.  Ellei Roineen kierto ole vielä tuttu juttu,
kannattaa tutustua.

----------


## JuRi

Olen E.T:n kanssa eri mieltä tien kunnosta välillä Pälkäneen kirkko - Valkeakoskentie. Tällä pätkällä pinta on tavanomaisessa kunnossa, mutta se ei montaa kilometriä kestä. Tiihalantien risteyksestä Vehoniemenharjuntien risteykseen on tehty uutta pintaa, eikä ainakaan eilen oltu ehditty tekemään veret seisauttavia tärinäraitoja pientareelle. Kaikki vain Roinetta kiertämään, hyvät pinnat ja profiilit sekä kahvipaikkoja. Reittiäkin on mahdollista muunnella, alussa lopussa ja keskellä :Vink:

----------


## E.T.

^Totta kyllä että tuo pätkä on entisenlainen, mutta ne hevosenpään kokoiset reiät taitavat kuitenkin puuttua, tai en ainakaan minä eilen huomannut toiseen suuntaan kuin te Roinetta kiertäessä.  :Hymy:  Kymppi miikan voinee kuitenkin kokonaisuudelle antaa arvosanaksi. Isolla ryhmällä vauhdikkaasti ajaessa on iso juttu kun ei tarvitse ressata tien kuntoa.

Mallaksessa oli varmaan vierailtu isommalla porukalla kun me vietiin viimeiset täytetyt ruisleivät.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja Roineenhan voi
myös kiertää maastossa suurimmaksi osin eri variaatioin.

----------


## JuRi

Sarjassa hevosenpäänkokoisia löytyi Vesilahdentie-Rämsööntie osuudelta Teiden 12 ja Härkäläntie väliltä. Tämä tuntui huonontuneen selvästi viimevuodesta. Iso harmi, koska tässäkin on erittäin mukava profiili  :Irvistys:

----------


## josku

Huomenna tiistaina ajattelin ajella töiden jälkeen Pyhäjärven ympäri Ratinasta käsin. 
Lähtö Ratinasta Höyrypuistosta Ratinanraitin kelvin liikenneympyrästä (Jokikadun päässä) klo 16:15. Reittinä Hatanpään valtatietä Pirkkahallin kautta Naistenmatkantielle. Sieltä Sorkkalantien kautta lentokentälle. Siitä eteenpäin kohti Lempäälää jne.  Kotia kohti Sorvantien kautta Nokialle.
Kahvit/jäätelön tms ajattelin nauttia Koskenvoimassa. 
Vauhti luokkaa 27-28km/h.
Mukaan mahtuu  :Hymy:

----------


## Vepasso

Kalkun mäen tien pinta jyrsitty. Viereinen klv ok. Huomiselle vauhtilenkille tiedoksi

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tregård

> Kalkun mäen tien pinta jyrsitty. Viereinen klv ok. Huomiselle vauhtilenkille tiedoksi



Tiistaina ajettiin Rokkakosken ja Sasin suunnalla, vaan tänään oli Kalkun mäen ajoradalla tuore asfaltti.

----------


## -Markku-

Torstai-lenkki ajoi perinteiseen tapaan Valkeakoskelle ja takaisin. Tänään tehtiin ylivoimaisesti ainakin tämän kesän osallistujaennätys, sillä matkaan lähti peräti 11 ajajaa. Ison ryhmän ja hyvin pyörivien vaihtojen ansiosta myös vauhti oli aika reipasta, ja lenkin keskinopeudeksi tuli noin 38.4 km/h.

----------


## Kalle_L

Lauantaina 2.6. aamulla lähdetään kello 9:00 WMKM:lta Näsijärven kiertoon myötäpäivään, klassikon reittiä mukaillen. Nopeus 27-28 km/h, tasaisella rasituksella. Kahvit Muroleen kanavalla. Tervetuloa matkaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

> Ponsantietä (Huutijärvi-Orivesi) ei varmaan kannata viikkoon kahteen ajella. Tietä päällystetään ja nyt sitä on jyrsitty ja massapaikkailtu reikiä eli aika kurjassa kunnossa. Valmista pitäisi olla 11.6. mennessä. Sitten onkin makeeta baanaa tämän kesän, toivottavasti autoilla ei karkaa nopeudet. Rekkojahan tuolla ei juuri ole.



Korjataan sen verran että 10.7. on valmista tai ainakin pitäisi olla. Tietä kaivetaan paikoin auki eli hiekkapaikkoja on mutta ne päällystetään aika pikaisesti eli kerralla ei kauheasti ole. Uusi pinta tulee sitten lopuksi eli ilmeisesti heinäkuun alussa. Tuolla kyllä selviää mutta jos jotain porukkalenkkejä suunnittelee niin varmaan kannattaa suosiolla jättää vasta heinäkuulle.

----------


## plr

Tänään lähti noin 30 ajajaa Mustalahdesta ajamaan maantielenkkiä aurinkoisen lämpöiseen keliin. Hitaampi lenkki suuntautui Pimeesalmen Telakalle, jossa päädyimme siihen, että ajammekin hieman pidemmän kautta takaisin. Matkaa tuli aika tarkkaan 90 km Karhen kautta takaisin. Keskari oli kahdeksi jakautuneella kevyellä lenkillä noin 24,5 km/h.

Koimme muutamia epämiellyttäviä tilanteita, kun ensin Pimeesalmeen johtavalla tiellä meidät ohitti kovalla vauhdilla autoilija. Viljakkalantiellä audikuski ohitti meidät kyynärpäätä hipoen kovalla nopeudella paikassa jossa oli heikko näkyvyys, kun vastaan tuli lisäksi vähän matkan päässä auto. Pian tämän jälkeen sama kuski tuli vastaan ja sitten ohitti meidät vielä kerran uudestaan vielä vaarallisemmin ajokieltopaikassa ja jälleen tuli auto vastaan samaan aikaan. Tuossa mielestäni vaarannettiin liikenneturvallisuutta ja ihmishenkiä eikä kyseessä ollut vahinko, vaan kaikki tehtiin tarkoituksella. Muuten lenkki oli aivan mainio!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1611766012

----------


## JuRi

Kiitokset tänään lauantain vauhdikkaammalle lenkille osallistujille. Mukana oli alusta loppuun sen kymmenen kuskia. Speksissäkin pysyttiin ainakin reitin osalta, kun ei speksattu sitä lähdössä liian tiukkaan  :Vink:  Lopulta päädyttiin Nokian, Tottijärven, Koskenkylän kautta Viialaan, Valkeakoskelle ja sieltä Saarenmaantien kautta Kaukajärvelle. Porukalla kun ajettiin saatiin vauhti tuulesta huolimatta hyväksi.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomiselle sunnuntaille on muutamien kanssa viritelty ajatusta pitkästä vauhdikkaasta lenkistä, vähän pitkän Pirkan vetohommiin valmistautumisen hengessä. Lenkki olisi noin 150 km, suuntautuisi Lempäälästä Halkivahan kautta Urjalaan ja sieltä edelleen Akaan kautta Lempäälään ja Pirkkalaan. Vauhtia olisi tavotteellisesti noin 34. 

Jos tämmöinen valmistautumislenkki kiinnostaa, niin tervetuloa mukaan. Itse lähden matkaan, jos vain loppuviikon allergiakohtauksesta toipuminen jatkuu hyvissä merkeissä (niinkuin nyt näyttää). Jos Pirkkalan vanhalta kirkolta lähdettäisiin 10.30, Mustastalahdesta mukaan haluavat ja klo 10 lähtevät ehtisivät paikalle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

> Huomiselle sunnuntaille on muutamien kanssa viritelty ajatusta pitkästä vauhdikkaasta lenkistä, vähän pitkän Pirkan vetohommiin valmistautumisen hengessä. Lenkki olisi noin 150 km, suuntautuisi Lempäälästä Halkivahan kautta Urjalaan ja sieltä edelleen Akaan kautta Lempäälään ja Pirkkalaan. Vauhtia olisi tavotteellisesti noin 34. 
> 
> Jos tämmöinen valmistautumislenkki kiinnostaa, niin tervetuloa mukaan. Itse lähden matkaan, jos vain loppuviikon allergiakohtauksesta toipuminen jatkuu hyvissä merkeissä (niinkuin nyt näyttää). Jos Pirkkalan vanhalta kirkolta lähdettäisiin 10.30, Mustastalahdesta mukaan haluavat ja klo 10 lähtevät ehtisivät paikalle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hyvä idea, ja tuo reittikin on yksi lempireiteistä. Huominen tuuliennuste vaan tekee loppumatkan Akaasta takaisin aika raskaan kun tuuli yltyy iltapäiväksi ja luoteesta eli vastaan. Eihän tuosta helppoa lenkkiä ollut suunnitelmissakaan, mutta jotenkin vaan myötätuulipyöräily tuntuisi mukavammalta, silloin kun siihen reitinvalinnalla pystyy vaikuttamaan. 
Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla käydä vielä tsekkaamassa nuo Parkanon suunnan reittivaihtoehdot, esim. näin https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27683876
jolloin paluumatka olisi myötätuuleen. Matka suurinpiirtein sama, mutta aloitus ehkä mieluummin silloin Sarpatin shikaanista.
Mutta minulle käy kumpi vaan reiteistä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

[QUOTE=. Matka suurinpiirtein sama, mutta aloitus ehkä mieluummin silloin Sarpatin shikaanista.
Mutta minulle käy kumpi vaan reiteistä.[/QUOTE]

Voitais tehdä sitten niin että siirretään kokoontuminen Rajasalmen kahvilalle klo 1030 ja päätetään siinä mihin suuntaan mennään.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## -Markku-

Pirkan "harjoittelu" huomenna kuulostaa hyvältä, joten yritän ilmestyä Rajasalmen kahvilalle. Ääni Esan reittiehdotukselle lähinnä sillä perusteella, että siitä Viljakkalan eteläpuolen tietyöstä on kuulunut aika vaihtelevia näkemyksiä. Kiinnostaa nähdä, että miten sieltä saa vedettyä ison porukan läpi.

----------


## Esa S

^ Se voi olla nyt aika huonossa kunnossa, mutta ovat lupailleet, että viikon päästä siinä olisi asvalttia koko matkan.

----------


## Talisker

> ...Koimme muutamia epämiellyttäviä tilanteita, kun ensin Pimeesalmeen johtavalla tiellä meidät ohitti kovalla vauhdilla autoilija. Viljakkalantiellä audikuski ohitti meidät kyynärpäätä hipoen kovalla nopeudella paikassa jossa oli heikko näkyvyys, kun vastaan tuli lisäksi vähän matkan päässä auto. Pian tämän jälkeen sama kuski tuli vastaan ja sitten ohitti meidät vielä kerran uudestaan vielä vaarallisemmin ajokieltopaikassa ja jälleen tuli auto vastaan samaan aikaan. Tuossa mielestäni vaarannettiin liikenneturvallisuutta ja ihmishenkiä eikä kyseessä ollut vahinko, vaan kaikki tehtiin tarkoituksella. Muuten lenkki oli aivan mainio!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1611766012



Samat koimme kakkosporukassa. Olimme rengastöissä jalkimmäisen hurjastelun aikana. Ihan vierestä meni Audimies ohi.

Oli meillä siten ihan toisenlainenkin elämys: Vaasantieltä risteyksessä vihreillään  Ylöjärvelle kääntyvä 
Toyota-autoihminen pysähtyi antamaan meille punaisissa seisoville tietä. 

Helle vaiko epäonnistunut valistus on autoilijan pään sekoittanut.
Pyöräilijän turvattomuudentunne on joka tapauksessa vähentynyt.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Ajan huomenna kangasala-sappee-pälkäne-kangasala lenkin 30+ speksillä. koukkaan klo kymmenen koilliskeskuksen cittarin kautta. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MsBandMe

> Viljakkalantiellä audikuski ohitti meidät kyynärpäätä hipoen kovalla nopeudella paikassa jossa oli heikko näkyvyys, kun vastaan tuli lisäksi vähän matkan päässä auto. Pian tämän jälkeen sama kuski tuli vastaan ja sitten ohitti meidät vielä kerran uudestaan vielä vaarallisemmin ajokieltopaikassa ja jälleen tuli auto vastaan samaan aikaan. Tuossa mielestäni vaarannettiin liikenneturvallisuutta ja ihmishenkiä eikä kyseessä ollut vahinko, vaan kaikki tehtiin tarkoituksella.



Kai saitte rekkarin ylös ja ilmoititte poliisille? Minusta nämä ovat niitä selviä tapauksia.

----------


## plr

Taisi jäädä yksi kirjain epäselväksi, koska havainnoitu rekisterinumero ei mätsännyt autoon tarkistuksessa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Esa S

Eihän siinä ole kuin 27 vaihtoehtoa  :Hymy:   Ilmaisesta palvelustahan tuossa on kyse, eli hiukan näpyttelyvaivaahan se vaan on.

----------


## plr

Mustalahdesta Roineen kiertoon lähti 12 ajajaa. Vehoniemenharjulla jakaannuimme kahdeksi ryhmäksi, joista kevyempi ajoi hieman yli 25 keskinopeudella 103 km Mustalahdesta Kaukajärvelle. Kahvit ja mansikkawiinerit löytyivät Oriveden leipomosta Pälkäneellä. Ei Roineen kiertoa täällä turhaan kehuta.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1614329635

----------


## frp

Parkanon suunnan tuulisia mäkiä lähti tutkimaan noin 10 (?) kuskia. Joku voi laittaa virallisen jäljen, minun jäljessäni on lopussa lisäharjoituksena pieni takaa-ajoyritys, kun reikäänajosta tulleen rengasrikon jälkeen käskin muiden mennä. Ainakin sykkeet oli vähän eri tasolla... Aattelin, että winterinmutkalta olisin ehtinyt porukan jämän tavoittaa rupattelemasta, mutta tyhjää oli jo. 

On nuo kaasupatruunat käteviä  kun 1. kerran pääsi käyttämään.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2748811670

----------


## -Markku-

WMKM:llä oli tosiaan varmaan aika hiljaista, sillä lopetettiin yhteislenkki jo Ylöjärven keskustaan, josta Pirkkalan ja Hervannan kuskit lähtivät Kolmenkulmantien kautta Rajasalmen sillalle ja Pirkkalaan, ja ainakin osa muista kuskeista Teivon ohi kohti Tamperetta. Myös Pirkkalan suuntaan oli tarjolla hyvä loppukiri, sillä lopun "kevyt siirtymä" Ylöjärveltä Rajasalmeen ajettiin vähän päälle 37 km/h.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> WMKM:llä oli tosiaan varmaan aika hiljaista, sillä lopetettiin yhteislenkki jo Ylöjärven keskustaan, josta Pirkkalan ja Hervannan kuskit lähtivät Kolmenkulmantien kautta Rajasalmen sillalle ja Pirkkalaan, ja ainakin osa muista kuskeista Teivon ohi kohti Tamperetta. Myös Pirkkalan suuntaan oli tarjolla hyvä loppukiri, sillä lopun "kevyt siirtymä" Ylöjärveltä Rajasalmeen ajettiin vähän päälle 37 km/h.



Pirkkalan porukan jälki. Kovaa tulee olemaan 34 keskarin kanssa viikon päästä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1614594663/overview


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raimo R

Juu, aika mäkistä on maasto tuolla reitillä ja tänään lämpö sekä vastatuuli aiheutti lisänestehukkaa!
Taukoa pidettiin Luhalahden kyläpuodissa sekä mennessä että tullessa.
Pari rengasrikkoa oli, joista frp:n johtui asfalttimonttuun ajamisesta.
Minä kaaduin loppumatkasta melko pienestä nopeudesta taka/luukkumiehenä osuessani edellä ajavan takarenkaaseen. Pientä asfaltti-ihottumaa tuli kyynärpäähän ja kankkuun. Onneksi ehdin hetki ennen sitä hätistellä aivan perään liimautunutta autoa vähän kauemmaksi ennen paikalla olleen ylämäen jyrkentymistä ja ryhmämme vauhdin hidastumista.

----------


## Esa S

Olihan nuo pikkutiet paikkapaikoin (heh) hienoja,  mutta kun sekä plan A  ja plan B soratiet oli menty lanaamaan pilalle, niin otetaan plan C käyttöön, eli kolmostietä 11 km.

Sitten kun kaikki pirkassa oikaisevat tietyöpätkän kolmine liikennevaloineen Lintuharjuntien kautta, niin siinä tulee nopeahkoa lisämatkaa 34 ryhmälle n. 9km, muille oikaisua 4.5 km.
Sitten Parkano Kuru on erityisen nopea ja tasainen osuus , niin 34 keskarin saavuttaminen helpottuu. Ja 33kin riittää.

----------


## Esa S

> Pirkkalan porukan jälki. Kovaa tulee olemaan 34 keskarin kanssa viikon päästä.
> 
> []https://www.strava.com/activities/1614594663[/url]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kannattaa käydä vähän kauempana välillä myötätuulipyöräilemässä vauhdikkaalla porukalla, saatiin jaettu KOM Petrin kanssa  :Hymy: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/16...ts/40437126747

Muut jäi sekunnin päähän

----------


## josku

> Mustalahdesta Roineen kiertoon lähti 12 ajajaa. Vehoniemenharjulla jakaannuimme kahdeksi ryhmäksi, joista kevyempi ajoi hieman yli 25 keskinopeudella 103 km Mustalahdesta Kaukajärvelle. Kahvit ja mansikkawiinerit löytyivät Oriveden leipomosta Pälkäneellä. Ei Roineen kiertoa täällä turhaan kehuta. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1614329635



"nopeampi" ryhmä kaffetteli Valkeakosken Nesteellä. Varsinaisen lenkin keskinopeus Vehoniemestä Ruskontien risteykseen oli 29,6km/h, eli juurikin Vehoniemessä puhutun 28-30 -haakukan rajoissa, jälki täältä https://www.strava.com/activities/1614311514. Siirtymiä kelveillä ei keskariin tänäänkään laskettu, kuten ei eilenkään kun Aitolahdentien kelviä tultiin.

Siitä miten virallisten kanuunalenkin keskari lasketaan, voisi vaikka keskustella. Siirtymät pyöräteillä pitäsi tehdä turvallisesti, eikä hidastaminen missään tapauksessa saisi olla ongelma kun "keskari laskee". Niin hullulta kun se kuulostaakin, niin välillä se näin on. Toiselta kannalta katsottuna, kun siirtymät mennään rauhassa, niin "varsinaisella" lenkillä keskari on reilusti speksin yläpuolella. 
Tästä esimerkki eiliseltä Nässyn kierrolta. Siirtymineen keskari vähän yli 28, mutta varsinainen lenkki mentiin +31km/h. Kaikki olimme toisillemme tuttuja, eikä tuo ollut käsittääkseni kenellekään ongelma, mutta jos mukana olisi ollut joku joka tuli ajamaan 28km/h niin olisi voinut ahdistaa - ja ainahan sitä ei rohkene suutaan vauhdista avata vaikka pitäisi. Tällaisia pohdin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## reikuu

> Toiselta kannalta katsottuna, kun siirtymät mennään rauhassa, niin "varsinaisella" lenkillä keskari on reilusti speksin yläpuolella. 
> Tästä esimerkki eiliseltä Nässyn kierrolta. Siirtymineen keskari vähän yli 28, mutta varsinainen lenkki mentiin +31km/h. Kaikki olimme toisillemme tuttuja, eikä tuo ollut käsittääkseni kenellekään ongelma, mutta jos mukana olisi ollut joku joka tuli ajamaan 28km/h niin olisi voinut ahdistaa - ja ainahan sitä ei rohkene suutaan vauhdista avata vaikka pitäisi. Tällaisia pohdin



Kovin tasaista ei vauhti tosiaan tällä tyylillä ole. Myös nyt ajeltiin Valkeakosken läpi melko pitkä pätkä kelviä rauhassa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Lenkkikeskinopeuden laskentaa on hyvä hieman pohtia. Mielestäni joskulla on tuossa yllä järkeviä ajatuksia. Sanoisin, että kanuunalenkkien speksattu keskinopeus, esimerkiksi 25+-2 km/h, on jonkinlainen kuvaus lenkin suunnitellusta rasitustasosta. Ne säännölliset lenkit, joilla on etukäteen speksattu keskinopeus, ovat melko tasarasituksisia, joten 25-keskarilenkki on sellainen, jolla suunnilleen tasaisella teholla ajaessa etenee noin tuota vauhtia. Joskus kun lähtee kaupungista, saa ajaa siirtymää toistakymmentä kilometriä ja keskari on niillä mitä se on. Kaupungissa ei parane tuijottaa nopeusmittaria, vaan keskittyä liikenteeseen.

Porukkalenkillä ehdottomasti kaupunkisiirtymät, risteykset ja vastaavat paikat pitää ajaa niin, että ajo on turvallista.

Nykyään kun wattimittareita löytyy jo aika monelta, voisi varmaankin speksata lenkkejä myös keskitehon mukaan. Niitä voi katsoa aika monista tänne postitetuista jäljistä ja arvioida sen perusteella lenkin vaativuutta. Mutta koska monelle 200 W keskitehoinen lenkki ei kerro mitään, niin on helpompi sanoa, että ajetaan 34+-2 km/h keskarilla.

----------


## Pyörä imaami

> Lenkkikeskinopeuden laskentaa on hyvä hieman pohtia. Mielestäni joskulla on tuossa yllä järkeviä ajatuksia. Sanoisin, että kanuunalenkkien speksattu keskinopeus, esimerkiksi 25+-2 km/h, on jonkinlainen kuvaus lenkin suunnitellusta rasitustasosta. Ne säännölliset lenkit, joilla on etukäteen speksattu keskinopeus, ovat melko tasarasituksisia, joten 25-keskarilenkki on sellainen, jolla suunnilleen tasaisella teholla ajaessa etenee noin tuota vauhtia. Joskus kun lähtee kaupungista, saa ajaa siirtymää toistakymmentä kilometriä ja keskari on niillä mitä se on. Kaupungissa ei parane tuijottaa nopeusmittaria, vaan keskittyä liikenteeseen.
> 
> Porukkalenkillä ehdottomasti kaupunkisiirtymät, risteykset ja vastaavat paikat pitää ajaa niin, että ajo on turvallista.
> 
> Nykyään kun wattimittareita löytyy jo aika monelta, voisi varmaankin speksata lenkkejä myös keskitehon mukaan. Niitä voi katsoa aika monista tänne postitetuista jäljistä ja arvioida sen perusteella lenkin vaativuutta. Mutta koska monelle 200 W keskitehoinen lenkki ei kerro mitään, niin on helpompi sanoa, että ajetaan 34+-2 km/h keskarilla.



Teho voisi olla hyvä, mutta ennemminkin avg w/kg silloin olisi tasaisempaa.. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JuRi

Komppaan joskua kaupunkialueen rauhoittamisessa. Taajamassa tapahtuu kaikenlaista yllättävää ja tärkeintä on varmistaa turvallisuus. Pitäisikö selvemmin sopia ja tehdä näkyväksi, että yhteislenkeille siirrytään siirtymä moodissa kokoontumispaikasta lähtöpaikkaan, josta sitten aloitetaan normaalilla lenkkivauhdilla ja ajotavalla. Samoin lenkit voisi lopettaa taajamin reunamille josta sitten rauhassa kotiudutaan.

Kaikki nykyisistä mittareista ovat todellisuudessa suuntaa antavia ja pieleen menee, jos esim. keskinopeutta vahdataan kirjaimellisesti. Niin vauhti, kuin tehotkin ovat konkreettisia ja helposti mitattavia, mutta niiden arvoihin vaikuttavat niin olosuhteet kuin kuskin henkilökohtaiset ominaisuudet. 250W jyrkkään ylämäkeen on aivan eri asia 60 kg kuin 100 kg kuskille. Ennen tehomittauksia ihmeteltiin joskus sykelukuja, mikä on todellisuudessa täysin huuhaata. Yhdellä maksimi syke voi olla 140 bpm ja toisella 240 bpm.

Voitaisiinko lenkin rasitustasolle keksiä, jokin kuvaava mutta ei suoraan mitattava mittari. Samaan tapaan niinkuin etappiajojen vuorten nousujen luokittelu?

----------


## plr

Reittejä voisi luokitella vaativuuden suhteen. Esimerkiksi tasainen, pieniä korkeuseroja, paljon korkeuseroja. Tämä luokittelu yksin ei ota huomioon sitä, että reitin voi ajaa erilaisilla tavoilla, jotka vaikuttavat rasitustasoon. Mielestäni tasarasituksinen lenkki on sellainen, jossa vältetään isompia tehopiikkejä eli käytännössä pidemmissä ylämäissä vauhtia pudotetaan huomattavasti. Tällä on se mukava vaikutus, että kun ylämäissä ei juurikaan voi auttaa kaveria ajamaan nopeammin, niin eri kuntoisten on helpompi ajaa samalla porukkalenkillä, kun ylämäissä ei putoa kyydistä. Tasaisella ja alamäissä etummaisena ajava voi luovuttaa osan tekemästään vetotyöstä peesietuna takanatulijoille.

Jos reitin vaativuuden lisäksi kuvaa jollakin tavalla ajotyyliä, niin lenkin rasitusta voi kuvata tarkemmin. Esimerkiksi tasainen rasitus noin 30 km/h tai intervallimenoa noin 30 km/h. Jokaiselle ajajalle joka tapauksessa muodostuu omanlaisensa rasitustaso sen mukaan miten tiukasti joutuu itsestään puristamaan, paljonko on peesissä, millainen tuuli käy, jne. Porukan kippari katsoo, että lenkki toteutetaan sovitun nuotituksen mukaisesti. Joku voi kipparoida eri tyylillä esimerkiksi ylämäet. Itse vetämilläni lenkeillä painavana kuskina himmaan reippaammin ylämäissä, huutelen vauhtia pois ja vedän tiukemmin muualla, mutta kevyempi vetäjä voi luontevasti ajaa hieman erilaisella vauhdinjaolla. En usko, että on vain yksi ja oikea tapa ajaa lenkki.

Nyt kun nettipalvelut näyttävät lenkillä kävijöiden rasitus- ynnä muita tietoja, olen joskus katsonut esimerkiksi Stravassa jälkikäteen miltä lenkki näyttää toisten näkökulmasta. Tällä tavalla voi aavistella miten raskas esimerkiksi 400 km:n brevet tai kahden tunnin intervallilenkki on. Tämä on ehkä turhan insinöörimäistä ja porukkalenkille kannattaakin lähteä kokeilemaan miltä se tuntuu. Aloittaa kevyemmästä ja jos tuntuu liian helpolta, niin siitä sitten vauhdikkaammille lenkeille.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Koitin sommitella ~50km lenkkiä lähtien Annalasta. Kaarina Maununtyttären tieltä pääsisi Savontietä (3110) pitkin mukavasti tuonne Ideaparkin suuntaan, josta edelleen Ruskontielle ja takaisin Annalaan. Savontie tosin näköjään muuttuu hiekkatieksi melko pitkältä pätkältä. Onko tuo pätkä mielekkäästi ajettavissa maantiepyörällä, vai kannattaako vaan suosiolla lenkkeillä muualla?

----------


## plr

Savontietä voi ajaa maantiepyörällä ja -renkailla, jos tietä ei ole lanattu tai sille ei ole levitetty soraa hetkeen. Maantierengastus ei tosin ole ihanteellinen, vaan joku leveämpi rengas toimii yleensä paremmin. Kannattaa käydä katsomassa ja ajaa läpi, jos tien kunto on ok.

----------


## Esa S

Jos asuisin tuolla suunnalla, niin tulisi varmaan lyhyemmillä lenkeillä hinkattua Kaarina Maununtytärtä edestakaisin.
Täällä länsipuolellakin tulee välillä ajettua Anian rantatietä edestakaisin, sillai saa juuri sen pituisen lenkin kun haluaa.

----------


## Matti

Itse kun asun Annalassa, niin tuo Esan mainitsema Kaarina Maununtyttären tien edestakainen hinkkaaminen on aika yleinen reitti. Toinen hyvä noin 50 km lenkki on Saarenmaantie - Kangasala - Herttuala - Tiihala - Mobilia - Kuohunharju - Asemantie - Kyötikkälä - Aakkulankatu ja Saarenmaantie. Ongelma tässä on Kangasalan taajama verrattuna Kaarina Maununtyttären tiehen. Lisäksi Kaarina Maununtyttären tie on hyvässä kunnossa ja profiililtaan helppo ajettava. Mäkivetoja voi aina mennä tekemään Lukonmäkeen tai Ruskon kehälle.

Savontie on ajettavissa, mutta en itse sitä suosi ja toisaalta paluu Kuljusta ei ole minun suosikkejani.

----------


## -Markku-

Annalasta lähtien hyviä noin 50 km lenkkejä on esim. Saaremaantietä Kangasalle, Ruutanaan ja sieltä Aitolahden kautta takaisin. Aitolahdentie on vähän sotkua, mutta menee ihan kivasti yksin ajaen. Tai toisena vaihtoehtona Saarenmaantie, siitä Kangasalla Herttualan ja Tiihalan lenkit ja paluumatka vaikka Kangasalan aseman ja Koilliskeskuksen kautta kiertäen. Esan suosittelema Kaarina Maununtyttärentie on ilman muuta myös hyvä vaihtoehto. Itse vaan tulee ajettua sitä noin 30 - 50 kertaa vuodessa, joten se alkaa aina jossain vaheessa vähän kyllästyttää.

----------


## -Markku-

Reipas pohjoistuuli ja lähestyvä Pirkka olivat ilmeisesti säikyttänyt monet pois tiistain vauhtilenkiltä. Toisaalta positiivisena seikkana se, että peräti 50 % osallistujista oli kanuunalenkkien ensikertalaisia. Ajettiin Säijän lenkki vastapäivään kiertäen. Menomatka rantatietä pitkin myötätuuleen oli hyvinkin vauhdikasta menoa, mutta paluumatka vastatuulessa aiheutti enemmän tuskaa, sillä kahden hengen vetorinki ei tarjonnut kovin hyvää peesihyötyä.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Täällä oli tullut useampi vastaus ja vieläpä ystävällisesti tarkkoja reittejä tarjoten, tuhannet kiitokset näistä! Pitääpä ottaa tällä viikolla ohjelmaan käydä nuo läpi. Tuo KaarinaMau etelään Saarenmaantien risteyksestä on myös kokematta, mutta jos se tosiaan profiililtaan helppo ajettava ja (auto)liikenemäärältään maltillinen, niin täytyypä käydä suhailemassa sielläkin. Mäkivedot Lukonmäessä saa kyllä luvan vielä hetken odottaa. Kävin aiemmin kampeamassa sen pari kertaa ylös, mutta heikkokuntoisena 98kg laihaläskinä tuumailin, että veren makuun pääsee varmaan mielekkäämmälläkin tavalla. Lämmitellään vielä tovi tuolla Ruskontiellä vaikka.  :Hymy: 

Sori off-topicistä ja kiitoksia vielä kerran reittivinkeistä.

----------


## E.T.

> Kahvit ja mansikkawiinerit löytyivät Oriveden leipomosta Pälkäneellä. Ei Roineen kiertoa täällä turhaan kehuta. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1614329635



 :Vink:  :Vink:  Omasta "ennätyksestä" 25 stä roineenkierrosta vuodessa olen tänä vuonna hieman jäljessä.
Vasta yksi vaivainen kasassa.  :Vink:  Heinäkuun puolenvälin jälkeen olisi aikaa kartuttaa taas saldoa.  :Vink: 

ps. Paljon patologisia rattiraivoilijoita tosiaan liikenteessä. Välillä melkein pelottaa.

----------


## Kajtsu

Huomenna (la) tarjolla lyhkäisempi ja rauhallisempi (28 kmh) lenkki Koiliskeskukselta, että voimia jäisi myös Pirkkaan. Suunnitelma:Viitapohjanlenkki, pyörähdys Teiskolan sillan kuntoa katsomassa ja Kessan baari. Hihasta ravistettuna kilsoja noin 70km.
Lähtö 10:00.

Jälleen...jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu mukaan, niin en sitten minäkään :-P

----------


## Onnikka

Mä lähden mukaan kun toi speksi passaa oikein hyvin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

> Mä lähden mukaan kun toi speksi passaa oikein hyvin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hyvä homma....huomiseen

----------


## Talisker

Lännessäkin ajetaan, mutta vielä lyhyemmin ja hitaammin: klo 10 Mustastalahdesta ja noin klo 10.20 WMKM:lta Säijän suuntaan.
Kahvit Hakasella Suuopantorilla paluussa.

----------


## MsBandMe

Kotosiirtymineen saldo rapiat 76 km - vauhdin suhteen taisi tulla jonkinlainen nice-lisä  :Cool:  Ei haitannu mua. Kiitos Kajtsu ja Onnikka, onnistunut Pre-Pirkka. Jos huomenna tuntuu matkan kolmanneksen kohdalla samalta kuin nyt, niin ei mitään hätää! Terälahdessa siltatyömaan kohdalla ohjattu pyörät omalle kaistalleen - bueno - siltakannen rakennus pahasti kesken eli vauhti on pakko ottaa pois sillä kohtaa ja malttaa odottaa koko porukka yli.

----------


## frp

Rantalansärkäntie saanut kunnon paikka-asfalttipätkiä koko tien leveydeltä. Loppupäässä Ylä-Kolkintiellä edelleen heikkoa. Joskus sitä syrjäisistä syrjäisimmillekin teille tapahtuu.

Valkeejärvensivu -tie eli Hallista etelään tullessa oleva kätevä oikaisu Länkipohjaa kohti sen sijaan taitaa olla muuttumassa asteittain hiekkatieksi. Useampi lyhyt pätkä ärsyttävää karkeaa hiekkaa, jotka eivät näyttäneet työmailta vaan pysyviltä ratkaisuilta.

----------


## reikuu

Kaikki pitkän Pirkan ajaneet huomasivat myös että Kuljuntie Siuron jälkeen ainakin Ilveskalliontielle asti on saanut paikkaukset.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Yöpirkkaan on menossa liki 30 keskinopeusryhmissä talkoillutta 
ja "vaikka kuinka monta" muuta kanuunaa.
Minulla on tarkoitus ajella kanuunatyyliin alle 30km/h keskarilla hyvän vetoporukan kanssa.
Nopeampiakin ryhmiä varmasti muodostuu.
---
Lauantain vakiolenkille yöpyöräilijät tuskin lähtee, mutta ei sitä peruttu ole!
Minulla on tarkoitus ajella vastapäivään "Pyhälenkki+" syklolla, klo 12 startti Mustastalahdesta vastapäivään.
Siitä sitten arboretumin kahviolle klo 14 kuuntelemaan https://www.facebook.com/events/1721409824605447/

----------


## Kommuutteri

Yksi Yöpirkan ryhmä ajanee alle 4 tuntiin, joten tarjolla on myös jonkinmoista ryhmähaipakkaa. Tarkoittanee keskarina jotain 36-37. Paitsi jos mukana on paljon komppanialaisia, jolloin mennään lujempaa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

> .. jonkinmoista ryhmähaipakkaa.



Viime vuonna mentiin näin:
https://www.strava.com/activities/1039941563

Mietin vielä, että olisiko tänä vuonna noin kova vauhtiryhmä vai jotakin kevyempää. Ylämäet olivat limiittisuorituksia viimeksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## MsBandMe

Huomenna sunnuntaina ajatuksissani ajaa Tour de Ruovesi eli Tre - Jäminkipohja - Ruovesi - Murolee - Terälahti - Tre. Rennon reipasta ajoa, mäkinen maasto. Lähtö klo 9 Kaukajärven Mäkki. Jos kiinnostaa lähteä följyyn, hihkase HEP! tänne. Ellei kukaan ilmaise haluaan liittyä seuraa, en myöskään passaile Mäkkärillä.

Anne

----------


## -Markku-

Kyllä tänäänkin saatiin kolmen kuskin voimin aikaiseksi lauantain pidempi yhteislenkki viimeyön Pirkasta huolimatta, reittinä Säijä - Lempäälä - Valkeakoski - Kangasala. Tai no matkan suhteen (91 km) jäi vähän vajaaksi speksistä, mutta sitä kompensoitiin reilulla ylityksellä keskinopeudessa (35,5 km/h)  :Vink:  Ja peräti 67 % osallistujista oli Yöpirkan kärjessä ajaneen kanuunajunan kuskeja. Tosin onneksi oli se jäljelle jäävä 33 %, joka sitten jaksoi vetää vähän reippaampia vetovuoroja etenkin loppuvaiheessa.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen speksilenkki: 
                  Mustalahti-Teivo-Karhe-Lintuharju-Kehäkukka-Jumesniemi-Siuro-Nokia-Mustalahti.  Noin 104km. 
Mahdollisesti lounas  Kehäkukassa.
Tarvittaessa nopeampikin ryhmä. 
Ilmoittaudu ja kommentoi: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894381

----------


## Talisker

Juhannuksena on "aina" ajettu Ellivuoreen.
Niin nytkin, tosin vasta sunnuntaina suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1226751395

Ilmoittaudu https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11155736
Tarvittaessa nopeampikin ryhmä.

----------


## Pexxi

Ponsantie on nyt Ponsan eteläpuolelle asti uudella pinnalla ja ilmeisesti jatkavat saman tien Huutijärveä kohti, eihän tossa taida olla kuin jotain 7 kilsaa kun tuleekin kelvi sitten Huutijärven päässä vastaan. Auton alla kyllä tuntui erittäin tasaiselta kun taitaa olla ihan uutta pintaa eikä sekaan rouhita ollenkaan vanhaa. Ihan varma en ole mutta aika paksulta kerrokselta näytti.

Onko joku liikkunut Pälkäne-Luopioinen-Rautajärvi -välillä kun näyttäisi sielläkin olevan tietyötä?

----------


## Talisker

Edit: ei ollut Kessassa vielä tunnelmaa ennen puoltapäivää eikä juhannuksena pullaa.
Silti ihan mukava reissu kahdeksaan henkeen. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1656363467
---
Kessan baarissa vois olla huomenna juhannuspäivän tunnelmaa. 
Eikös mennä katsomaan?! 
Näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2703078532

Ilmoittaudu https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894257

----------


## vitsku

Löytykö huomiselle aamulle seuraa roineen kiertoon?
Lähtö aamusella vaikka 09:00 ja
Vauhti jotain 27-29km/h luokkaa.

----------


## petentic

Hieno sää tiistain vauhtilenkille! Tuttu paikka, tuttu aika:  Winterinmutkan K-market ja ihan kohta eli klo 18!

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa Koilliskeskuksen kautta Kangasalan taakse.

----------


## petentic

> Hieno sää tiistain vauhtilenkille! Tuttu paikka, tuttu aika:  Winterinmutkan K-market ja ihan kohta eli klo 18!



Seitsemän kuskia starttasi tänään Winterinmutkasta. Päätettiin ajaa Karhe myötäpäivään. Lounatuuli oli hieman haasteellinen, myötätuulta ei ollut oikein missään. Mutalan mäkiä se sentään siivitti mukavasti. Näin mentiin:
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...5e390d7fb4f0e7

----------


## -Markku-

> Päätettiin ajaa Karhe myötäpäivään.



En näköjään ollut ainoa, jolla lenkki otti koville. Petenticilläkin hukassa, että mitä kautta edes ajettiin. GPS-jälki nimittäin näyttää aika vahvasti kiertosuunnaksi vastapäivään  :Vink:

----------


## Vivve

> Seitsemän kuskia starttasi tänään Winterinmutkasta. Päätettiin ajaa Karhe myötäpäivään. Lounatuuli oli hieman haasteellinen, myötätuulta ei ollut oikein missään. Mutalan mäkiä se sentään siivitti mukavasti. Näin mentiin:
> https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...5e390d7fb4f0e7



Kovaa ootte kyllä menny  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

Huomenna torstaina olisi tarjolla sopivan lämpöisen päivän kunniaksi vapaalla olijoille tämmöinen lenkki:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27902438

Lähtö 8:30 Pirkkalan ABC. Tauot sovitaan, luultavasti aluksi pidempi 100km veto Gulf-asemalle ja sen jälkeen sitten vaikka useampikin tauko tarpeen mukaan. Jos vedän yksin niin keskinopeus on noin 29 ja jos mukaan ilmestyy reippaita vetomiehiä niin keskinopeus voi nousta max 33. Aurinkokannella saa olla. Ei mitään ylämäkikirejä.

Pyritään olemaan takaisin sen verran aikaisin, että halukkaat voivat jatkaa torstain vauhtilenkille :-)

----------


## bihtori

Tietääkö kukaan, mitä reittiä pitkin Sorilan viikkotempo ajetaan?

----------


## -Markku-

frp:n lenkkiehdotukseen liittyen sellainen tieto, että Kullaa - Lavia -väli on tosi huonossa kunnossa. Se on jo ennestään ollut täynnä halkeamia ja pieniä reikiä, eikä viime talvi ainakaan parantanut tilannetta. Ajoin sen kumpaankin suuntaan juuri juhannuksen aikaan, ja kyllä siitä yksin selviää puolelta toiselle kaartelemalla, mutta mitään peesiajoa isossa ryhmässä sille pätkälle ei kannata suunnitella.

Jos kesän mittaan järjestetään taas Yyteri-lenkkiä, ruukkipyöräilyä tms. Satakuntaan suuntautuvaa ajoa, niin kannattaa niissäkin ehkä pyrkiä kiertämään kyseinen väli jotain muuta kautta.

Niin, ja harmillisesti en siis itse pääse frp:n lenkille mukaan, mutta yllä oleva ihan vaan tietona niille, jotka sinne ovat lähdössä.

----------


## frp

Ajetaan kyseinen väli armeijan malliin väleillä jos täytyy. Pitäähän se käydä ajamassa ennen kun hiekkatieksi muuttuu  :Vink: 

Edit. Tallensin vahingossa toisen reitin linkitetyn reitin päälle. Nyt siellä on taas oikea versio.

----------


## frp

Ei löytynyt aamulla ketään ABC:lta, mutta speksien mukaan menin. Ei se Kullaa-Lavia väli niin paha ollut. Perussettiä yksinään ajaessa. Tiellä ei ollut oikeastaan ollenkaan liikennettä. Tai ehkä mojova myötätuuli sai unohtamaan tien huonouden. 

Reissun pahin pätkä oli Kokemäki-Kullaa välillä noin 10km osuus, missä oli muutama kohta melkein koko tien leveydeltä täysin murentunutta asfalttipalapeltoa. Sillä tiellä oli kohtuullisesti liikennettäkin, joten siihen nähden ehkä pahimpia kohtia mitä olen nähnyt ikinä Suomessa ilman, että kyseessä on työmaa. Mutta pystyi niistäkin 25mm kumin luoviin läpi.

Kauvatsassa on ylitarjontaa taukopaikoista, kun siellä on joku vanha koulu kesäkahvilana ja lounaspaikkana Gulf-aseman lisäksi. Piti käydä molemmissa.

Eikä yhtäkään liian läheltä mennyttä autoa koko matkalla.

Aika lämmintä on silloin kun Garminkin näyttää 27C.

----------


## JuRi

Oli varmaan hieno reissu. Harmillista että vielä ei itsellä ole vapaata. No, oli torstaiillan kimppajumppakin kivaa tuuleen työntämistä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Olisiko tulevana pyhänä, myrskyn ja sateen mentyä, intressiä hieman pidemmälle lisenssihenkiselle peekoolenkille? Tarkoittaisi siis napsakkaa yli 30 keskarin ajoa, mutta tasaisesti ja mäissä säästellen. Kun henkilökohtaisesti jäi Sastamalan Juhannuslenkki väliin, niin voisi suuntautua vaikka sinne, tai sitten jonnekin muualle. Mustastalahdesta voisi lähteä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## -Markku-

Kyllä itseä ainakin kiinnostaa sunnuntaina joku vähän reippaampi lenkki. Keskinopeuden napsakkuuden suhteen täytyy tietysti harkita sen perusteella, että mitä lauantain seurauksena on vielä reisissä jäljellä. Eilisen lenkin päätteeksi oli nimittäin puhetta, että huomennakin (eli lauantaina) voisi ajaa pitkän lenkin vähintäänkin speksin ylärajoilla tai varmaan nopeuden suhteen vähän ylikin. Katsotaan sitten lähtöpaikalla tilanteen mukaan, että ketä on lähdössä pitkälle, eli otetaanko vielä erillinen pitkä ja nopea lenkki vai onko pitkän ajajilla ylipäätään kiinnostusta nopeusspeksin yli menevään ajoon.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen kevyehkö lenkki:
                  Mustalahti-Teivo-Ylöjärvi-Lintuharju-Kehäkukka. 
Paluu sopien joko Sasin tai Jumesniemen kautta.  
Vajaa satanen, ave n 25km/h. 
Kova pohjoistuuli!
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894258

----------


## plr

Aika navakka tuuli tänään. Nopeammalla Mustalahden lenkillä kierrettiin Roine ja osa porukasta ajoi Vehoniemi-Pälkäne välin tavoitellen nopeaa segmenttiaikaa. Matka oli noin 100 km Sääksjärvelle ja nopeus speksin ylälaidan tuntumassa. Tuuli tuntui, mutta ei ehkä aivan niin kovasti kuin olisi voinut kuvitella. Muutama vesipisara nähtiin Valkeakosken ja Lempäälän välissä, ei siinä tosin vettä tullut edes nimeksi. Kahvittelu pidettiin Pälkäneellä Oriveden leipomossa. Näköjään Niitty-Seppälän kahvila on nyt myös auki. Saisikohan sieltä mansikkawiinereitä?  :Hymy: 

Segmentti
https://www.strava.com/segments/18097017

----------


## Talisker

Huominen speksilenkki: 
Mustalahti-WMKM-Rajasalmi-Anian rantatatie-Kuokkala-Riitiälä-Koskenkylä. 
Paluu joko Sorvan tai Lempäälän kautta. 
Hyvin reilu satanen ja n 27km/h.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894383
---
Tänään selvittiin yllättävän vähällä kovalla vastatuulella.
Myötäisessä lasketeltiin kovaakin ja keskari nousi n 27km/h:iin. 
13 meitä oli koeponnistamassa Kehäkukan hieno pyöräteline.
Näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/1671443241

----------


## Talisker

Taas koeponnistettiin Koskenvoiman ulkopöytien kapasiteetti.
Riitti meille 16:lle.
Hyvin selvittiin tuulessa.
Näin Stravallani: https://www.strava.com/activities/1673819501

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lisenssihenkisesti ajettiin Juhannusreplika yli 33 keskarilla. https://www.strava.com/activities/1673700300 
Porukka pieneni yhdellä alkumatkasta ja sitten jyystettiin tuulessa viiteen pekkaan. Vähän oli välillä haasteita pitää kuorma peekoon puolella, osasyynä tuo kova sivutuuli, joka pilasi peesin totaalisesti.
Hyvässä hengessä ja turvallisesti sujui ja jalatkin kiittää. Kylteillekin löytyi ottajansa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nanolady

> Taas koeponnistettiin Koskenvoiman ulkopöytien kapasiteetti.
> Riitti meille 16:lle.
> Hyvin selvittiin tuulessa.
> Näin Stravallani: https://www.strava.com/activities/1673819501




hitto että oli kova lenkki allekirjoittaneelle nyt. Mutta kiitokset vaan kivasta aurinkokansipaikasta ja neuvosta, millä kohdalla kannattaa ajaa siellä perällä, että kestää loppuun asti! Reidet on nyt kyllä ihan vetkulit, ehkä ei enään kannata yrittää kolmea satkun lenkkiä viikkoon, ja varsinkaan sitä viimeistä kosteahkon saunaillan päätteeksi... Mutta tulipa nähtyä koskenvoima, enpä ole siellä vielä koskaan käynyt!

----------


## josku

Alkavan viikon keskiviikkona 4.7 olisi ajatus ajaa jälleen kahden ruukin kierros, eli käydä syömässä Noormarkun ruukilla herkullinen lounas noutopöydästä ja kaffella Leineperin ruukilla. Noiden stoppien lisäksi aiemmilla kerroilla ollaan aamukahvit juotu Lavialla ja paluumatkalla käyty Laviassa hakemassa kaupasta pientä purtavaa ja vielä lyhyt kaffepaussi Häijään Nesteellä. Matkaa kertyy noin 280km ja se taitetaan tasaisella retkirasituksella siten, että keskinopeus asettunee noin 28-29km/h väliin porukan koosta ja tuulien suotuisuudesta riippuen.
Jos matkassa on ensikertalaisia, niin molemmilla ruukeilla tehdään pyörillä ajellen pieni tutustumislenkki. Noormarkusta löytyy mm Alvar Aallon suunnittelema Villa Mairea. 

Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8. Viimevuoden lenkki oli tällainen https://www.strava.com/activities/1089855509

Tämä sillä varauksella, että keskiviikon sääennuste ei muutu huonommaksi. Tällä haavaa ei varapäiviä reissulle ole iennen kuun loppupuolta, joten toivotaan että nyt päästään reissuun.

----------


## Onnikka

Olisipa ollut edes päivää myöhemmin, niin olisi päässyt mukaan. Hyvää ruukkukierrosta kaikille.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

> Alkavan viikon keskiviikkona 4.7 olisi ajatus ajaa jälleen kahden ruukin kierros, eli käydä syömässä Noormarkun ruukilla herkullinen lounas noutopöydästä ja kaffella Leineperin ruukilla. Noiden stoppien lisäksi aiemmilla kerroilla ollaan aamukahvit juotu Lavialla ja paluumatkalla käyty Laviassa hakemassa kaupasta pientä purtavaa ja vielä lyhyt kaffepaussi Häijään Nesteellä. Matkaa kertyy noin 280km ja se taitetaan tasaisella retkirasituksella siten, että keskinopeus asettunee noin 28-29km/h väliin porukan koosta ja tuulien suotuisuudesta riippuen.
> Jos matkassa on ensikertalaisia, niin molemmilla ruukeilla tehdään pyörillä ajellen pieni tutustumislenkki. Noormarkusta löytyy mm Alvar Aallon suunnittelema Villa Mairea. 
> 
> Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8. Viimevuoden lenkki oli tällainen https://www.strava.com/activities/1089855509
> 
> Tämä sillä varauksella, että keskiviikon sääennuste ei muutu huonommaksi. Tällä haavaa ei varapäiviä reissulle ole iennen kuun loppupuolta, joten toivotaan että nyt päästään reissuun.



Säänhaltija eikä -ennustaja tee huomisen lenkin suunnittelua helpoksi. Aamulla Tampereella saattaa sataa, mutta hyvin pian länteenpäin mentäessä pitäisi jo olla poutaa. Satakunnassa koko päivän pitäisi olla aurinkoinen. Itse katson vielä illalla tai jopa aamulla ennustetta ja päätän sitten miten päivän vietän, eli onko työpäivä satulassa vaiko konttorilla.

----------


## josku

> Säänhaltija eikä -ennustaja tee huomisen lenkin suunnittelua helpoksi. Aamulla Tampereella saattaa sataa, mutta hyvin pian länteenpäin mentäessä pitäisi jo olla poutaa. Satakunnassa koko päivän pitäisi olla aurinkoinen. Itse katson vielä illalla tai jopa aamulla ennustetta ja päätän sitten miten päivän vietän, eli onko työpäivä satulassa vaiko konttorilla.



Kun ei ole pakko lähteä sateeseen ajamaan niin jää tämän päivän reissu tekemättä. Lännestä lähestyy saderintama hitaasti ja se kastelee varmasti. Kun lämpötilakaan ei ole korkea niin hiukan nihkeä päivä olisi tiedossa. Jää retken toteutus toiseen kohtaan. Tältä näyttää nyt: https://www.ursa.fi/sadetutka.html

----------


## Talisker

Edit: kyllä siellä ja täällä sataa. Säävaraus astui voimaan.
---
Juhalenkki: Sateenuhka aamulla on ilmeinen. Siirrettäiskös lähtö klo 10.30:een?
Jos poutaantuu, niin Aallon leipomolle lounaalle näin: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2720575954

----------


## Talisker

Lauantaina sään salliessa ajetaan pitkähkö (120-130km) rauhallinen (ei yli 30km/h) lenkki
https://www.facebook.com/events/590294957999648/
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894225

----------


## josku

Koitetaas uudelleen Kahden ruukin kierrosta ensi viikon tiistaina, eli 10.7 samoilla spekseillä kun tällä viikolla oli tarkoitus.

----------


## nopparis

Tulossa mukaan!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Coatl

Kevyt sunnuntain yhteislenkki ei houkutellut paikalle kuin allekirjoittaneen ja JuRin. Ajeltiin speksattua hieman lyhyempi reitti speksattua hieman reippaammin. Pirkkalan-/Varuskunnantiellä vaarallinen ohitus, musta mersu rekisterinumerolla MM-I, jonka epäilen kuuluvan muuan jääkiekkomaalivahdille. 95 ei unohdu.

----------


## plr

Aika paljon oli porukkaa ajamassa Lahdessa Royal-pyöräilyssä tänään. Ehkä sillä oli vaikutusta porukkalenkin osanottoon.

----------


## frp

Vinkkinä: Kyynärö - Kasiniemi välillä hiekkatiepätkä loistavassa kunnossa, mikä mahdollistaa monta mukavaa lenkkilenkuraa.

*https://tinyurl.com/ybk589s2*

----------


## josku

Niinhän se Kahden ruukin kierros ajettiin tänäkin vuonna. Tänään mukana oli 18 kuskia, hieno määrä ja mukavaa oli. Sää oli myös aivan loistava ja autoilijoilta ei tullut yhtään torvensoittoa, vaikka välillä huonon asfaltin takia ajettiin koko oman kaistan leveydeltä. Noormarkussa lounas oli maittava, jälleen kerran! 
Loppumatkasta sattui yksi rengasrikko, eli vähillä murheilla selvittiin. Suuret kiitokset ajokavereille!
Tältä näytti lenkki https://www.strava.com/activities/1693665747

----------


## plr

Oli hieno lenkki! Optimikeli ja vetovuoroja sopivan harvakseltaan näin suurella porukalla. Vettä sai juoda reippaanpuoleisesti. Kullaasta Lavialle oli aika rikkinäistä pinnoitetta. Jalat olivat yllättävän hyvät ottaen toissapäivän Royal-pyöräilyn huomioon.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Mikä on huomisen reittisuunnitelma? Ja pääseekö Naistenlahdesta vanhaa Rantatien linjaa Mustalahteen vai pitääkö pujotella kaupungin läpi?

----------


## makton

Ranta-tampellan kelvillä on 100m hiekkapätkä (tuskin on edelleenkään päällystetty?), joka menee kyllä maantierenkaillakin kun rauhallisesti ajaa. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti kiertää tampellan/plevnan kautta.

----------


## Kajtsu

Su aamusta olisi tarjolla 3h PK lenkki ~28kmh&mäet rauhassa. 
Lähtö 9:00 Koiliskeskuksen Citymarketilta. 
Alustava reittisuunnitelma: Viitapohjan lenkki, Ruutana, Kangasalan asema. 
Takaisin pitää olla 12:00

----------


## drafter

(Kännykällä viestin editointi ei onnistunut, joten otetaanpa kokonaan uusiksi)
Alunperin ehdotin Pentinkulman kierrosta maanantaille, mutta koska tiistai sai puoltoäänen, vaihdetaan päivää myöhemmäksi. Lämmintä ja poutaa riittää näillä näkymin joka tapauksessa, eikä pieni tuulen voimistuminen paljon haittaa.
Reitti sama kuin toissa vuonna: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1290714216
Lähtö Kaukajärven mäccäriltä kello 9:00. Noin kolmenkympin keskarilla ja kohtalaisilla tauoilla takaisin Tampereella oltaisiin noin puoli kuuden maissa.

----------


## plr

Oliko Pentinkulman kierroksen startti Kaukajärven Mäccäriltä? Omat aikatauluni eivät näytä suotuisilta ensi viikon alussa, pahus.

Joko joku on käynyt testaamassa Niitty-Seppälän kesäkahvilan tänä kesänä? Huomenna voisi ajaa normilenkin (25+-2 km/h) sinne.

----------


## MsBandMe

Sattuipas - eilen ajattelin Pentinkulman kierrosta, kun mieli vetää Halkivahan reittiä ajamaan. Kovin liputtaisin Pentinkulman kierrosta tiistaille! 

Niitty-Seppälä on täydessä iskussa, Aitoo-Pälkäne välillä uusi asvaltti, itseasiassa seudun parhaat reitit on tällä hetkellä täällä itäpuolella.
Kangasalan keskusta kannattaa kiertää - Finnentie on liikenteeltä rakennustöiden takia poikki.

----------


## Skier

Paljonko tulee niitty seppälän tourista matkaa voisi harkita

----------


## plr

Niitty-Seppälän reitistä tulee Sahalahden kautta noin 105 km, jos lopettaa lenkin Kaukajärvelle. Siitä on vielä noin 5 km Mustalahden satamaan. Nythän ovat sellaiset kelit, että mitä kauemman lenkillä menee, sitä parempi.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvin karkeasti: https://goo.gl/maps/rEETfPtoi4C2

----------


## MsBandMe

> jos lopettaa lenkin Kaukajärvelle. Siitä on vielä noin 5 km Mustalahden satamaan...
> 
> Hyvin karkeasti: https://goo.gl/maps/rEETfPtoi4C2



Mitä kautta saat 5 km? Kaukajärveltä Mustalahteen on noin 9km.

----------


## plr

Ei tuosta Rantatunnelistakaan taida löytyä tuollaista lyhennystä. Toisaalta onhan 9 km vielä "noin 5 km".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vepasso

Lähden mukaan Niitty-Seppälän lenkkiin hellepäivää viettämään. Eli lähtö on klo 10 Mustalahdesta jos kerran ajetaan vakilenkkinä?

----------


## plr

Joo standardilähtöpaikka ja -aika: Mustalahden satama klo 10. Ajetaan Koilliskeskuksen kautta, 10.30 Citymarketin tolpalta voi myös tulla mukaan.

----------


## Skier

Ok yritän täst sinne kymppiin heräillä....

----------


## Pexxi

> Sattuipas - eilen ajattelin Pentinkulman kierrosta, kun mieli vetää Halkivahan reittiä ajamaan. Kovin liputtaisin Pentinkulman kierrosta tiistaille! 
> 
> Niitty-Seppälä on täydessä iskussa, Aitoo-Pälkäne välillä uusi asvaltti, itseasiassa seudun parhaat reitit on tällä hetkellä täällä itäpuolella.
> Kangasalan keskusta kannattaa kiertää - Finnentie on liikenteeltä rakennustöiden takia poikki.



Ilmeisesti Pohja-Luopioinen on myös laitettu, Ponsantie Huutijärvi-Orivesi (Yliskylän risteys) uusi pinta myös. Eräjärventie on vielä hyvässä kunnossa eli Längelmäveden ympäri jos ei ihan priimaa niin hyvää kuitenkin käytännössä koko matka.

----------


## reikuu

> (Kännykällä viestin editointi ei onnistunut, joten otetaanpa kokonaan uusiksi)
> Alunperin ehdotin Pentinkulman kierrosta maanantaille, mutta koska tiistai sai puoltoäänen, vaihdetaan päivää myöhemmäksi. Lämmintä ja poutaa riittää näillä näkymin joka tapauksessa, eikä pieni tuulen voimistuminen paljon haittaa.
> Reitti sama kuin toissa vuonna: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1290714216
> Lähtö Kaukajärven mäccäriltä kello 9:00. Noin kolmenkympin keskarilla ja kohtalaisilla tauoilla takaisin Tampereella oltaisiin noin puoli kuuden maissa.



Kumpi vaan näillä näkymillä käy. EDIT: kas, se onkin jo sovittu 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kalle_L

Tiistaista puhuttiin tänään lenkillä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Pälkänevesi kierrettiin 15 hengen porukalla leppoisalla vauhdilla ja Niitty-Seppälästä löytyi kuin löytyikin mansikkawiinereitä.  :Hymy:  Aijai mikä keli!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1704250989

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna maanantaina Pirkan klassikon (n. 130) vastapäivään (Muroleen kanavalta nousu) 27<keskinopeus<30. Naistenlahden voimalan tienoilla klo 8.45 ja koilliskeskuksessa 9.15. Veto- ja peesivuoroja tarjolla. - Tämä ajettiin triona ja sopivasti.

----------


## Judgment

Starttaan tänään klo 14.15 koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpalta kohti muroleen kanavaa. Keskinopeus 28-30. Voi tulla peesaamaan tai vetämään.

----------


## drafter

Huomisesta Pentinkulman lenkistä vielä: Valkeakosken kahvitauon (Café Hanna) jälkeen on noin 80 km 'erämaataival', eli ennen Urjalaa ja motelli Pentinkulman lounasta ei ole yhtään kahvilaa, kyläkauppaa tai edes kioskia, jossa voisi juomapulloja täydentää. Ennusteen mukaan heti lähdöstä ajetaan helteessä, joka muuttuu nopeasti tukalaksi ja puolelta päivin erittäin tukalaksi. Itse aion ottaa mukaan kaksi litran pulloa ja vielä yhden puolilitraisen takataskuun.
Linnan mäellä piipahtamisen jälkeen seuraava kahvipaikka on Koskenvoima alle 45 km päässä, joten sillä välillä pullot tuskin ehtivät tyhjentyä.

----------


## rapa

> Starttaan tänään klo 14.15 koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpalta kohti muroleen kanavaa. Keskinopeus 28-30. Voi tulla peesaamaan tai vetämään.



Vähän ot, mutta ajoitko kanuunapaidassa vai värikkäissä pitkissä kompressiosukissa? Kanuunapaita tuli vastaan jossain Muroleen liepeillä ja kompressiosukat aivan hirvittävällä vauhdilla ehkä Velaatan kohdalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drafter

Seitsemän kuskia lähti kohti Pentinkulmaa ja seitsemän myös palasi, vaikka miehitys hiukan vaihtui matkalla. Ilmeisesti vauhti oli suunnilleen sopiva, koska kuumuudesta huolimatta olo tuntui ajoittain jopa mukavalta  :Hymy: 
Suunitelmasta poikettiin sen verran, että Koskenvoiman kahvit jäivät väliin. Salen jäätelöt ja kylmät juomat houkuttelivat enemmän. Ja ilmastoitu myymälätila.
Nestettä kului matkan aikana jotakuinkin neljä litraa. Enemmänkin olisi ehkä pitänyt juoda, koska kotiin päästyä jano oli melkoinen.
Kiitokset mukana olleille! Hyviä vetureita oli monta, mikäpä siinä oli matkustaessa. Lähdössä kaikki nyökyttelivät, että kolmekymppiä taitaa olla liian paljon tällaiseen säähän, mutta ei siitä paljon jääty: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2858585448

----------


## reikuu

> Seitsemän kuskia lähti kohti Pentinkulmaa ja seitsemän myös palasi, vaikka miehitys hiukan vaihtui matkalla. Ilmeisesti vauhti oli suunnilleen sopiva, koska kuumuudesta huolimatta olo tuntui ajoittain jopa mukavalta 
> Suunitelmasta poikettiin sen verran, että Koskenvoiman kahvit jäivät väliin. Salen jäätelöt ja kylmät juomat houkuttelivat enemmän. Ja ilmastoitu myymälätila.
> Nestettä kului matkan aikana jotakuinkin neljä litraa. Enemmänkin olisi ehkä pitänyt juoda, koska kotiin päästyä jano oli melkoinen.
> Kiitokset mukana olleille! Hyviä vetureita oli monta, mikäpä siinä oli matkustaessa. Lähdössä kaikki nyökyttelivät, että kolmekymppiä taitaa olla liian paljon tällaiseen säähän, mutta ei siitä paljon jääty: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2858585448



 Kiitos Drafter ja muut kuskit. Hieno ja ”lämmin” päivä. Vierailtiin myös Väinö Linnan syntymäkodin paikalla.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vitsku

Onko huomisesta juhanlenkistä mitään vihiä mitä tapahtuu?

----------


## Kalle_L

Yes! Loistoreissu Pentinkulmalle. Kiitos Drafter ja kaikki muut lenkkiläiset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Onko huomisesta juhanlenkistä mitään vihiä mitä tapahtuu?



                  Hurja on helle huomennakin.  
Ajellaan WMKM:n kautta n klo 9.45 ja katsotaan siellä mennäänkö Lempäälän vai Hämeenkyrön suuntaan.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894332

----------


## josku

Ensi tiistaina, 24.7 voisi ajella sen toisen ruukkikierroksen, eli Kauttuan ruukille Euraan. Viime vuonna matka näytti tältä ja samaa jälkeä pitkin ajellaan nytkin. 
Tauot ainakin seuraavasti:
Menomatkan kahvipaussi Keikyällä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa.
Lounas Eurassa Idyllissä.
Paluumatkan kahvipaussi Punkalaitumella Kahvila Myötätuulessa.
Muita taukoja sovitaan tarvittaessa ja matkan taittuessa.

Kauttuan ruukilla kierrellään hiukan paikkoja ihastelemassa ja Alvar Aallon Terassitaloa käydään katsomassa.

Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8 ja paluu samaan paikkaan noin klo 20 illalla.

Edit: mielellään ilmoittautuminen nimenhuutoon, niin osaan arvioida tulijoita lounaspaikkaan. Katsotaan vielä josko lounas onnistuisi Kauttuan ruukin klubilla, ei kutenkaan varmaan https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11235849

----------


## Judgment

> Vähän ot, mutta ajoitko kanuunapaidassa vai värikkäissä pitkissä kompressiosukissa? Kanuunapaita tuli vastaan jossain Muroleen liepeillä ja kompressiosukat aivan hirvittävällä vauhdilla ehkä Velaatan kohdalla



Ei löydy kumpaakaan valitettavasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kajtsu

Tervehdys vauhtilenkkiläiset, pääsin hyvin kotiin....kova rasitus & kuumuus laukasi rytmihäiriön, joko on minua haitannut tällä kaudella triathlonissa. Tutkittu on, ei mitään vaarallista  :Hymy:

----------


## rapa

> Ei löydy kumpaakaan valitettavasti.



Hittolainen, kerrankos sitä väärin veikkaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Onnikka

> Tervehdys vauhtilenkkiläiset, pääsin hyvin kotiin....kova rasitus & kuumuus laukasi rytmihäiriön, joko on minua haitannut tällä kaudella triathlonissa. Tutkittu on, ei mitään vaarallista



Hieno homma että selvisit kunniakkaasti kotiin. Me ajeltiin Jurin kanssa suunnitellun mukaisesti valkeakosken t-risteykseen (1 h mäkkäriltä) ja takas. Lämpöä riitti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Naapurin Ville

Onko ketään lähtijöitä Launtain mustalahden lähtöön maantielle?

----------


## Skier

Onko huamenna peruskuntolenkkiä kukaan miettinny Kehäkukka?

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Onko huamenna peruskuntolenkkiä kukaan miettinny Kehäkukka?



Pari lisenssihenkistä pk-lenkkeilijää ainakin olisi lähdössä lännen suuntaan. Tasaista ajoa nelisen tuntia, luultavasti noin 32-33 keskivauhtia. Tavoitteena että wattimittari näyttää lenkin keskitehoiksi 190-200, eikä mäessäkään mennä yli 300:n.
, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Skier

Laskettu teho oli mulla Royalissa 255W elikkä passaan tuon kyyti ei palvele minulle huoltavaa PK.ta siis tälle kuntotasolle.....

----------


## plr

Kuusi henkeä lähti tänään lämpöiseen keliin lauantailenkille Mustalahdesta. Päätimme kiertää Roineen ja käydä Niitty-Seppälässä mansikkawiinereillä sateen uhkasta huolimatta. Suurin osa matkasta ajettiin kuivilla teillä, mutta muutama sadekuuro sotki pyörät mukavasti. Harvinaista oli se, että sade oli aivan lämmintä! Keskari tieosuuksilla oli noin 32 km/h ja pari rengasrikkoa tuli pyöräteitä ajaessa. Jälkimmäinen rengas meni Valkeakoskella ja samaan lasiin meni myös jonkun retkipyöräilijän rengas heti perässämme. Tuulta ei pahemmin ollut ja peesissä tuli kevyesti.

Menestystä Sverigeloppetiin!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1717216812

----------


## plr

Huomenna voisi hyvin käydä normilenkkispekseillä (25+-2 km/h) Kehäkukassa. Lisenssihenkinen PK-lenkki olisi mukava, mutta minulle hieman liian kovatehoinen. Huomisen ohjelmassa lukee 4,5h ja tehot saisivat olla välillä 150-230W.

----------


## Skier

Ok teho sopeva koetan tull	 aamusta Manseen.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Nopeampi kolmen hengen ryhmä ajoi suunnitelman mukaan Pyhäjärven ympäri, ulottaen lenkin jopa vanhan Pirkkalan rajan toiselle puolelle Viialassa. Raimolta lisätietoja. 

Kolat juotiin Koskenvoimassa. Yksi KOM ja 3+1 kylttiä tarttui mukaan.

Numeroista kiinnostuneille tavoitteen mukaiset avaintiedot: aveteho 193 W, NP 217, avenopeus 32,2 (sis. siirtymän). 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719776139/overview

Kerrassaan nautinnollinen oli lenkki. Lopussa oli itse aiheutettu vaaratilanne, kun kommunikaatio petti niin, että risteyksessä yksi kääntyi ja toinen ajoi suoraan. Otetaan opiksi ja viestitään aina tutuillakin kulmilla aikeista!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Mustalahden satamasta ajettiin Kehäkukkaan 15 ajajan porukalla hieman alle 26 km/h vauhdilla. Oikaisimme Lintuharjuntien kautta ja vältimme Viljakkalan päällä näkyvän mustanpuhuvan pilven. Maalissa Mustalahdessa käytiin vielä vadelmajuomalla vertailemassa kenellä oli kevyintä.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1717216812

----------


## josku

> Mustalahden satamasta ajettiin Kehäkukkaan 15 ajajan porukalla hieman alle 26 km/h vauhdilla. Oikaisimme Lintuharjuntien kautta ja vältimme Viljakkalan päällä näkyvän mustanpuhuvan pilven. Maalissa Mustalahdessa käytiin vielä vadelmajuomalla vertailemassa kenellä oli kevyintä. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1717216812



Taitaa olla väärä Stravajälki, mutta komea porukka tuli rantatien kelviä kaupunkiin, kun itse istuin autossa

----------


## plr

> Mustalahden satamasta ajettiin Kehäkukkaan 15 ajajan porukalla hieman alle 26 km/h vauhdilla. Oikaisimme Lintuharjuntien kautta ja vältimme Viljakkalan päällä näkyvän mustanpuhuvan pilven. Maalissa Mustalahdessa käytiin vielä vadelmajuomalla vertailemassa kenellä oli kevyintä. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1719922068

----------


## plr

Olisiko tämä oikea linkki.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719922068

Onpas hankalaa editoida viestejä Android-puhelimella.

----------


## josku

> Olisiko tämä oikea linkki.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1719922068
> 
> Onpas hankalaa editoida viestejä Android-puhelimella.



Nyt vastaa visuaalinen havainto ja jälki toisiaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Judgment

Starttaan maanantaina 23.7 ja tiistaina 24.7 klo 14 kohti muroleen kanavaa koilliskeskuksen citymarketilta. Voi tulla vetämään tai peesaamaan. Keskinopeus n. 30.

Edit: Tämän päivän Stravajälki: https://www.strava.com/activities/1722489085 Hyvin kulki, vaikka yksin sai ajella. Huomenna vähän kevyemmin sitten.

----------


## josku

> Ensi tiistaina, 24.7 voisi ajella sen toisen ruukkikierroksen, eli Kauttuan ruukille Euraan. Viime vuonna matka näytti tältä ja samaa jälkeä pitkin ajellaan nytkin. 
> Tauot ainakin seuraavasti:
> Menomatkan kahvipaussi Keikyällä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa.
> Lounas Eurassa Idyllissä.
> Paluumatkan kahvipaussi Punkalaitumella Kahvila Myötätuulessa.
> Muita taukoja sovitaan tarvittaessa ja matkan taittuessa.
> 
> Kauttuan ruukilla kierrellään hiukan paikkoja ihastelemassa ja Alvar Aallon Terassitaloa käydään katsomassa.
> 
> ...



Huomenna(kin) näyttää tulevan hyvä pyöräilysää, joten Kauttualle lähdetään. Ajetaan alkumatka WMKM:n, Tesoman ostoskeskuksen ja Kolmenkulman ABC:n kautta Rounionkadulle, eli hiukan poiketen tuosta viimevuotisesta jäljestä. Varsinaiset stoppipaikat nuo yllä mainitut. Pulloja toki pysähdytään täyttämään aina tarpeen vaatiessa.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Onkohan torstain vauhtilenkit pyörineet Kaukajärveltä? Kaipailisi jo kylttikirejä yms ja tällä viikolla aikataulullisestikin vihreää näytillä.

Lähetetty minun Lenovo A7600-F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

> Onkohan torstain vauhtilenkit pyörineet Kaukajärveltä? Kaipailisi jo kylttikirejä yms ja tällä viikolla aikataulullisestikin vihreää näytillä...



Täältä https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/player  näkyy, että on porukkaa yleensä menossa mukaan.

----------


## Talisker

Huominenkin Juhalenkki ajetaan teemalla "Ei yli 25km/h".
Käytäiskös Koskenvoimassa asti? Satanen siitä tulisi. 
Mahdollisuus poikkasta Kuokkalan Nesteellä.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894333

----------


## plr

On torstaisin ollut porukkaa ajamassa. Kylttikirien välissäkin saattaa joskus joutua hieman kiertämään kampea.  :Hymy:

----------


## josku

> Ensi tiistaina, 24.7 voisi ajella sen toisen ruukkikierroksen, eli Kauttuan ruukille Euraan. Viime vuonna matka näytti tältä ja samaa jälkeä pitkin ajellaan nytkin. 
> Tauot ainakin seuraavasti:
> Menomatkan kahvipaussi Keikyällä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa.
> Lounas Eurassa Idyllissä.
> Paluumatkan kahvipaussi Punkalaitumella Kahvila Myötätuulessa.
> Muita taukoja sovitaan tarvittaessa ja matkan taittuessa.
> 
> Kauttuan ruukilla kierrellään hiukan paikkoja ihastelemassa ja Alvar Aallon Terassitaloa käydään katsomassa.
> 
> ...



Niinhän se vietettiin kaunis ja lämmin päivä taas satulassa!
Sastamalaan asti meitä oli 11 kuskia ja siitä loppureitti ajettiin 9 kuskin voimin. Matkaan sisältyi sekä ruumiin että hengen kulttuuria suunnitelmien mukaan. 
Matkalla ei sattunut myöskään teknisiä murheita.
Suuret kiitokset kaikille hienosta pyöräilypäivästä!
Reitin jälki ja joitakin kuvia löytyy täältä https://www.strava.com/activities/1724979063

----------


## josku

Ensi viikon keskiviikkona 1.8 voisi ajella hiukan pidemmän lenkin ja käydä lounaalla Iittalan Lasimäellä http://www.iittalalasimaki.fi/lasima...ravintola-aino sekä kahvilla paluumatkalla Koskenvoimassa.
Vuosi takaperin ajeltiin sama reissu ja itsellä ovelta ovelle+pieni sakko näytti tältä https://www.strava.com/activities/1076826953 
Eli lähtöpaikasta riippuen +/- 200km.

Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8.

Lenkki myös nimenhuudossa https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11260674

----------


## Kajtsu

Onko la pitkän lenkin reitille suunnitelmaa?

----------


## karibou

Ajan la 28.7. aamupäivällä Naistenlahden voimalan tienoilta Juvankadun alkuun ja Saarenmaan tielle, Valkeakoskelle, Lempäälään ja Anian rantatien kautta takaisin. Lähtö klo 8 ja Juvankadun tolpalla 8.30. Vauhti ilman lämpötilaan sopiva. Ypölenkillä 116 km - niinkin tomumajan kunto säilyy, ehkä jopa kohenee.

----------


## MillaL

Heippa! 

Tulen kirjoittelemaan vähän ohi aiheen, mutta uskon tästä ketjusta saavani parhaan vastauksen. Osaako kukaan kertoa Tampereelta tai lähiympäristöstä (30km säteellä) kohtuullisen tasaista, 50-70km olevaa lenkkiä?

----------


## Skier

Mielestäni Kaarina Maununtyttörentie on suht tasainen, tai samoin oli eilen ajamani Pyhäjärvi ympäri n 80km tosin. Tasaisuus on hieman suhteellinen käsite...

----------


## reikuu

Anian rantatie, Säijärventie, Pirkkalantie, Sorkkalantie - näistä pääsee rakentelamaan mieleisensä melko tasasella.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Skier

Onkos huomiseen su lenkkiä kukaan miettinny, kiinnostaa lähteä, jos mennään helteessä silleen maltilla.

----------


## Kajtsu

Jälleen... Su aamusta olisi tarjolla 3h PK lenkki ~28kmh&mäet rauhassa. 
Lähtö 9:00 Koiliskeskuksen Citymarketilta. 
Alustava reittisuunnitelma: Viitapohjan lenkki, Ruutana, Kangasalan asema. 
Takaisin pitää olla 12:00

----------


## MsBandMe

> Alustava reittisuunnitelma: Viitapohjan lenkki, Ruutana, Kangasalan asema. 
> Takaisin pitää olla 12:00




Kajtsu, Pulesjärventiellä on (ilmeisesti) alkamassa kunnostus, tie on surkeeta ajettavaa nyt. Tiedoksi.

----------


## ranttis

> Osaako kukaan kertoa Tampereelta tai lähiympäristöstä (30km säteellä) kohtuullisen tasaista, 50-70km olevaa lenkkiä?



Kuten tuossa joku sanoi niin tasaisuus on suhteellista  Kokeileppa tuo Kaarina Maununtyttärentie. Sitä voi ajella sen matkaa kun huvittaa tai ihan Valkeakoskelle asti (edes takas ~50km). Lisämatkaa saa jos polkee Saarenmaantien myös (edestakas 14km) ja kenties muuta siirtymää itäpuolelta Tamperetta. Jos tuo osoittautuu liian mäkiseksi niin luulen että kaivataan jotain Pohjanmaan lakeuksien kaltaista ja semmosta ei kyllä täältä taida löytyä noin pitkänä lenkkinä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

> Kajtsu, Pulesjärventiellä on (ilmeisesti) alkamassa kunnostus, tie on surkeeta ajettavaa nyt. Tiedoksi.



Kiitti, nähdään huomenna :-) voi vaikka käydä Auneksen siltaa katsomassa...

----------


## MsBandMe

> Kiitti, nähdään huomenna :-) voi vaikka käydä Auneksen siltaa katsomassa...



No hitto. Miks ei.

----------


## Kajtsu

> No hitto. Miks ei.



 :Leveä hymy:  Tervetuloa....tarkoitin, että se nähdään huomenna, että onko tie kunnossa  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MsBandMe

> Tervetuloa....tarkoitin, että se nähdään huomenna, että onko tie kunnossa



Äh, pitäiskö siis vetäytyä....  :Nolous:  No, senkin näkee huomenna.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Kajtsu, Pulesjärventiellä on (ilmeisesti) alkamassa kunnostus, tie on surkeeta ajettavaa nyt. Tiedoksi.



Pulesjärventiellä on tosiaan tällä hetkellä, tai oli ainakin eilen perjantaina muutama auki rouhittu ja soralla täytetty kohta. Kyllä niistä yli pääsee, jos varovasti ajelee..kopkop.

----------


## plr

Ponsantie on muuten nyt asfaltoitu loppuun. Hyvältä vaikuttaa.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Jälleen... Su aamusta olisi tarjolla 3h PK lenkki ~28kmh&mäet rauhassa. 
> Lähtö 9:00 Koiliskeskuksen Citymarketilta. 
> Alustava reittisuunnitelma: Viitapohjan lenkki, Ruutana, Kangasalan asema. 
> Takaisin pitää olla 12:00



Jurin kanssa käytiin kahdestaan suunniteltu lenkki heittämässä...hyvin pysytiin speksissa. Vauhti 28,8kmh ja mulla syke ja tehot sallitun rajoissa  :Hymy: 
Pulesjärventie valmistautuu päällystystyöhön eli reunoja rouhittu ja kuopissa soraa. Isomalla porukalla en sitä ajaisi...

----------


## Pexxi

> Ponsantie on muuten nyt asfaltoitu loppuun. Hyvältä vaikuttaa.



Ei pelkästään vaikuta vaan on. Liikennettäkään ei kauheasti ole.

----------


## josku

Huomenna maanantaina ajelen lämpimän iltapäivän rauhallisen 26-28km/h lenkin WMKMltä Siuron ja Jumesniemen kautta Yrjölän marjatilalle kahville ja sieltä kotiin Sasin tai Siuron kautta. Matkaa taitaa kertyä 70km+ jos on lomaa ja/tai muuten sopii aikatauluihin niin mukaan mahtuu.
Lähtö klo 15.

----------


## Jussi_P

Moikka! Tulin eilen viettämään muutaman lomapäivän mökille Teiskoon ja otin pyörän matkaan. Tänään ajattelin mennä vanhempien kyydissä Ruovedelle ja siitä ajella PK satasen takaisin mökille. Kysyisinkin, että onkohan täältä Teiskon suunnalta tai suhteellisen läheltä lähdössä tässä huomenna tai keskiviikkona mitään yhteislenkkiä, porukan koosta riippuen 27-30 vauhdilla? Matkalla ei nyt silleen oo kauheesti väliä, ehkä joku satkun paikkeilla voisi olla hyvä. Tai jos nyt ei porukkaa löydy, niin ajokaveria. Asun itse Espoossa, niin täällä ei tule ajeltua, mutta olen Tampereelta kotoisin ja koko elämän viettänyt kesät Teiskossa, eli seutu on tuttua. 

t. Jussi

----------


## nopparis

> Huomenna maanantaina ajelen lämpimän iltapäivän rauhallisen 26-28km/h lenkin WMKMltä Siuron ja Jumesniemen kautta Yrjölän marjatilalle kahville ja sieltä kotiin Sasin tai Siuron kautta. Matkaa taitaa kertyä 70km+ jos on lomaa ja/tai muuten sopii aikatauluihin niin mukaan mahtuu.
> Lähtö klo 15.



Tämä sopii pirtaan, tähtään kolmeksi lähtöruutuun.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Sinne olen minäkin tulossa, WMKM:lle.

----------


## petentic

Tiistai! Näin helteellä on hyvä ajaa hieman lujempaa, jotta saa vilvoittavaa ilmavirtausta  :Leveä hymy:  Klo 18 WMKM eli Winterinmutkan K-Marketin parkkipaikalta jonnekin länsi- tai eteläpuolelle Tamperetta noin kahdeksi tunniksi vilvoittelemaan. Optio: uikkarit taskuun ja lenkin jälkeen pulahdus Tohloppiin  :Cool:

----------


## petentic

Sen verran eeppistä ukkosrintamaa pukkaa lännestä jotta saas nähdä miten käy...

----------


## petentic

...hyvinhän siinä kävi! Neljä kuskia päätti sadetutkaa katsottuaan suunnata Pyynikille ajelemaan Rosendahl GP:n reittiä. Kolme kierrosta ehdittiin ajaa kuivana, neljännellä satoi jo hieman ja viidennellä Pyynikintorin variaatiokierroksella tulikin sitten vettä kuin tropiikissa konsanaan. Uintireissua ei sitten tarvittukaan  :Leveä hymy:  Jälki ja kuvia. Lyhyeksihän se jäi, mutta hauskaa oli!

----------


## plr

Katselimme "uintireissua" parvekkeelta ja kyllähän sitä vettä riitti Tahmelankadulla.  :Hymy:

----------


## josku

> Ensi viikon keskiviikkona 1.8 voisi ajella hiukan pidemmän lenkin ja käydä lounaalla Iittalan Lasimäellä http://www.iittalalasimaki.fi/lasima...ravintola-aino sekä kahvilla paluumatkalla Koskenvoimassa.
> Vuosi takaperin ajeltiin sama reissu ja itsellä ovelta ovelle+pieni sakko näytti tältä https://www.strava.com/activities/1076826953 
> Eli lähtöpaikasta riippuen +/- 200km.
> 
> Lähtö Mustastalahdesta klo 8.
> 
> Lenkki myös nimenhuudossa https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11260674



Iittalan lenkki ajettiin tämän kesän normaalissa kesäsäässä, mittari näytti 32astetta  :Hymy: 
Matka taittui suunnitellusti, mutta teknisiä murheita oli lähes koko kesän edestä. Kuusi rengasrikkoa, kolme samalle kuskille ja ainakin kaksi eri syytä, sekä itsellä katkesi Vesilahdella takavaihtajan vaijeri.
Kaikesta huolimatta loistoreissu 18 kuskin voimin, kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille!

Erityiskiitos osaltani menee Suomen Urheilupyörään Lielahteen. Ajoin lenkin päätteeksi sinne ja kysyin että mites kävisi vaijerin vaihto. 15 minuuttia siinä meni ja odotellessa sain vielä juoda kylmää Vichyä - loistopalvelu!!

Lenkin jälki täältä https://www.strava.com/activities/1742438843

----------


## MillaL

> Kuten tuossa joku sanoi niin tasaisuus on suhteellista  Kokeileppa tuo Kaarina Maununtyttärentie. Sitä voi ajella sen matkaa kun huvittaa tai ihan Valkeakoskelle asti (edes takas ~50km). Lisämatkaa saa jos polkee Saarenmaantien myös (edestakas 14km) ja kenties muuta siirtymää itäpuolelta Tamperetta. Jos tuo osoittautuu liian mäkiseksi niin luulen että kaivataan jotain Pohjanmaan lakeuksien kaltaista ja semmosta ei kyllä täältä taida löytyä noin pitkänä lenkkinä.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Totta, ei tullut määriteltyä sen tarkemmin. No, kävin kuitenkin tuon Maununtyttärentien polkemassa Vuores-Kangasala-Maununtyttärentie-muodostelmana, ja profiililtaan juuri sitä oli mitä hainkin. Kiitokset vihjauksista.

----------


## Talisker

Perjantaille kaavaillaan syklolenkkiä Kehäkukan lounaalle.
Startti klo 09.00 Mustastalahdesta ja siitä Teivon kulmalle ja ylös Julkujärven latupohjalle. 
Pinsiön, Rokkakosken ja Timin kautta Kehäkukkaan.
Matkaa kertyy semmoinen satanen ja aikaa menee kuutisen tuntia.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11312471

----------


## karibou

Ajan la 4.8. lenkin Tammela, Pirkkala, Lempäälä, Vesilahti, Rämsöö, Sastamala, Karkku, Häijää, Siuro, Tammela, matkaa lienee n. 165 km. Vauhti on yli-ikäiselle sopivaa, siis alle 30. Osallistuja olkoon Anian rantatien alussa tien E12 ylittävällä sillalla Pirkkalassa klo 9. Seulement moi-meme: 166,1 km, 6 h 11 min.

----------


## plr

Huomenna voisi myös ajaa kevyen cyclolenkin. Lähtö klo 10 Mustalahden satamasta. Latupohjia ja hiekkateitä Kaivannon keitaalle munkkikahville ja takaisin Taivalpirtin lähistöltä. Ajetaan hengästymättä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11324669

----------


## plr

Cyclolenkille lähti 6 henkeä aamulla. Ajoimme reitin suunnitelman mukaisesti hengästymättä (no parissa jyrkässä ylämäessä saattoi vetää happea syvemmällä hengitystekniikalla), mutta kahdella kahvitauolla. Muutamassa paikassa hyppäsi sydän kurkkuun, kun alamäessä putosi sadeveden kaivamaan uraan. Hiekkatiet ovat muuten loistavassa kunnossa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1748870821

----------


## josku

Tänään ajeltiin (toivottavasti) kevyt maantielenkki. Mustastalahdesta lähti laskujeni mukaan 18 kuskia kiertämään Pyhäjärveä. Alussa sovittiin, että Sorvantien loppupäässä pistetään porukka kahtia nopeampaan ja hitaampaan ryhmään. Sorvantien päässä kuitenkin porukalla totesimme, että ajetaan yhtenä ryhmänä, mutta vetoringissä on vain 6 pyörää. Näin sitten mentiin ensin Koskenvoimaan ja sieltä kohti Tamperetta. Koskenvoimassa nautittiin kaffet terassilla, mutta pyörille siirryttäessä alkoi vettä vihmomaan. Vähän sitä saatiin niskaan Vesilahdella, mutta ei onneksi kovasti - taisi tulla kesän ennätus kuitenkin. Katepalin kohdalla muutama kuski lähti suoraan Tampereelle ja suurin osa aiemmin sovituilla spekseillä kohti Pirkkalaa Anian rantatien kautta. Loppumatkallakin muutaman tipan saimme, mutta ei kuitenkaan kastuttu. Kiva lenkki kaiken kaikkiaan ja toivottavasti rasitus ei noussut kenellekään liian kovaksi, vaikka keskinopeus speksit ylittikin.
Oma Stravajälkeni täältä: https://www.strava.com/activities/1751337981

----------


## Jani Kangasmäki

> Tänään ajeltiin (toivottavasti) kevyt maantielenkki. Mustastalahdesta lähti laskujeni mukaan 18 kuskia kiertämään Pyhäjärveä. Alussa sovittiin, että Sorvantien loppupäässä pistetään porukka kahtia nopeampaan ja hitaampaan ryhmään. Sorvantien päässä kuitenkin porukalla totesimme, että ajetaan yhtenä ryhmänä, mutta vetoringissä on vain 6 pyörää. Näin sitten mentiin ensin Koskenvoimaan ja sieltä kohti Tamperetta. Koskenvoimassa nautittiin kaffet terassilla, mutta pyörille siirryttäessä alkoi vettä vihmomaan. Vähän sitä saatiin niskaan Vesilahdella, mutta ei onneksi kovasti - taisi tulla kesän ennätus kuitenkin. Katepalin kohdalla muutama kuski lähti suoraan Tampereelle ja suurin osa aiemmin sovituilla spekseillä kohti Pirkkalaa Anian rantatien kautta. Loppumatkallakin muutaman tipan saimme, mutta ei kuitenkaan kastuttu. Kiva lenkki kaiken kaikkiaan ja toivottavasti rasitus ei noussut kenellekään liian kovaksi, vaikka keskinopeus speksit ylittikin.
> Oma Stravajälkeni täältä: https://www.strava.com/activities/1751337981



Hieno reissu kaikin puolin. Takapään joukossa ajaneena en kokenut että olisi ollut liian raskasta. Itselleni pyöräily urani ensimmäinen 30 keskinopeus ylitys. Kiitos hyvälle vetoringille siitä!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tiistailenkki ajettiin loistavassa säässä kuuden kuskin voimin.  Kohteeksi otettiin Turkkilantien uudehko asfalttipinta Hämeenkyrössä, eikä syyttä. Sitä oli nautinto lasketella.

Taidettiin mennä melko reippaasti ja jalkoja taisi tyhjetä jo ennen Sasin mäkeä. https://www.strava.com/activities/1756391201/overview

Kiitos kaikille, hyvä oli meininki!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Kukaan käynyt ajamassa Viitapohjan lenkkiä muutaman päivän sisällä / joko se on päällystetty? Viikko sit ajoin ohi Kaitavedentietä ja näkyi levittävän silloin Pulesjärventielle asfalttia.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Sunnuntaina oli vielä pari kilometriä sepeliä. mutta alkua oli jo päällystetty. voi olla nyt jo aika valmis.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Catena Di Neve

> Sunnuntaina oli vielä pari kilometriä sepeliä. mutta alkua oli jo päällystetty. voi olla nyt jo aika valmis.



Koko Pulesjärventie on nyt päällystetty. Ajoin sen päästä päähän eilen illalla.

----------


## Talisker

Tänään ajeltiin Juhalenkki hyvällä porukalla ja hienossa säässä. 8 meitä oli. 
Paakarikaan ei pettänyt: kanuunakierrepulla on niin mehevän hyvä, samoin kahvi.
Mältinranta lisätty spekseihin  :Hymy:  .
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1758043185

----------


## reikuu

> Koko Pulesjärventie on nyt päällystetty. Ajoin sen päästä päähän eilen illalla.



Jos sinnepäin Tampereelta ajatte niin Tasanteella on kelviä rouhittu kolmesta kohtaa soralle. Pahin paikka on alikulun kohdalla Tampereelta päin ennen kirkkoa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nanolady

Mihin huominen leppoisampi lenkki suuntautuu? Menin ja ilmoittauduin jo nimenhuudossa, ja nyt tulikin aikarajoite, kolmeksi on pakko olla maununtyttärentien varrella.

----------


## Jani Kangasmäki

> Mihin huominen leppoisampi lenkki suuntautuu? Menin ja ilmoittauduin jo nimenhuudossa, ja nyt tulikin aikarajoite, kolmeksi on pakko olla maununtyttärentien varrella.



Lauantain kevyet lenkit loppuu yleensä noin klo 13-13.30 Mustaanlahteen.

----------


## makton

Kauheasti ei ollut tunkua sunnuntailenkille. CA100 ja sää lienee syönyt suurimmat innot. Neljän kuskin voimin ajettiin lyhyt lenkki sasin ja siuron kautta. Yritys oli päästä perille ennen sateita, mutta yritykseksi jäi...

----------


## onre

En ole koskaan ajanut ryhmässä, mutta voisin tulla keskiviikkona kokeilemaan miten se sujuu. Ainakin kuvittelisin 23-25 keskinopeuden olevan ihan tehtävissä.

Tämmöinen aloittelijan kysymys olisi, että miten tuubirenkaiden kanssa kannattaa toimia rengasrikon varalta? Vararengas ja liima mukaan? Paikka-aine mukaan? Paikka-aine jo ennalta sisään? Joku muu, mikä?

----------


## Talisker

Noin 25km/h ryhmässä on todella helppo, jos yksin ajaa liki 25km/h keskarilla muutaman kymmenen kilometriä. 
Mukaan vaan onre.

Tuubirenkaat on vähän ongelmalliset yhteislenkeillä.
Litkutus (paikkausneste renkaan sisällä valmiiksi) tai vararengas mukana on minimivarustus.
Yhdessä aina pyritään ratkaisemaan pikkutekniset, mutta muilla oleviin varaosiin ei tuubirenkailija voi turvautua.
Ja tämä säilyy: Kanuunalenkit (TM) ovat "No Drop" -lenkkejä, joilla ketään ei jätetä oman onnensa nojaan.

----------


## onre

Noniin, ilmoittauduin nimenhuuto.comissa lenkille. Toijala-Tampere menee 25 keskarilla että eiköhän tuosta selvitä. Kaivan jostain vararenkaan ennen keskiviikkoaamua.

----------


## Esa S

> Noniin, ilmoittauduin nimenhuuto.comissa lenkille. Toijala-Tampere menee 25 keskarilla että eiköhän tuosta selvitä. Kaivan jostain vararenkaan ennen keskiviikkoaamua.



Jos vararengas on uusi rengas, niin kannattaa laittaa liimat siihen (ja antaa sen kuivua ennen kuin taittelee sen nippuun, liimapinnat vastakkain), tai sitten ottaa jonkun käytetyn joka ei ole kuitenkaan ihan loppuun kulunut. Näin rengas pysyy vanteella ilman liimausta kun sekä vanteessa että renkaassa on vanhat liimat. Tien päällä liiman levittely on vähän liian työlästä.

----------


## plr

Hyvä ohje tuo Esa S:n yllä. Mitä on tullut seurattua tuubirenkaiden rengasrikkoja yhteislenkeillä, niin osan saa korjattua paikkausaineella paikan päällä ja osaa ei. Varatuubi on sen vuoksi syytä olla mukana. Suurimmalla osalla on avorenkaat ja varatuubia ei siis aina ole saatavilla jos ei itse sitä kuljeta mukana.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki pikkuisen pitempänä, keskari-idea n 25km/h:
                  Sääennuste on mitä parhain.  
Mieli tekee Kehäkukkaan... Siitä tulisi noin satanen. 
WMKM:n kautta (n klo 9.45) Teivon sivuitse Ylöjärvelle ja Lintuharjun yli Hämeenkyröön. 
Paluu joko lyhintä tietä Sasin kautta tai vähän pidempi ja mukavampi reitti Jumesniemen kautta.  
Tähän tyyliin: https://www.strava.com/activities/541078563
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894336

----------


## frp

Tiistain vauhtilenkille Säijään lähti 5 henkeä. Nätisti ajeltiin reilun 39 keskarilla ja NP 257. Porukka pysyi hyvin koossa. Alkaa olla kaikilla kunto kohdillaan tässä vaiheessa kesää.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2932327527 (2.kierros)

----------


## callepekka

> Tiistain vauhtilenkille Säijään lähti 5 henkeä. Nätisti ajeltiin reilun 39 keskarilla ja NP 257. Porukka pysyi hyvin koossa. Alkaa olla kaikilla kunto kohdillaan tässä vaiheessa kesää.
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2932327527 (2.kierros)



Kyllä nuoret pojat ovat todella kovia ! mutta niinhän ne pitää ollakin koko kesä treenattu ! Hienoa !

----------


## Trash

> Tiistain vauhtilenkille Säijään lähti 5 henkeä. Nätisti ajeltiin reilun 39 keskarilla ja NP 257. Porukka pysyi hyvin koossa. Alkaa olla kaikilla kunto kohdillaan tässä vaiheessa kesää.
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2932327527 (2.kierros)



Taisin nähdä teidät säijärventien pohjoispäässä kun tulitte vastaan
https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...fe5d4806c77e9f

----------


## plr

En muista, että olisi vielä ajettu porukkalenkkiä Hämeenlinnan suuntaan tänä vuonna. Siispä suunnataan lauantaina Parolaan ja poiketaan Panssarimuseoon kahville.

Klikkaa itsesi in, jos mietit osallistumista.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894231
https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/369595

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki ajettiin viiden kuskin porukalla. Mukana rohkea  ensikertalainenkin, joka selvisi hienosti mukana. 
Osa meistä ei  selvinnyt ilman kahta kahvittelua. Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1773671169

----------


## Kommuutteri

> En muista, että olisi vielä ajettu porukkalenkkiä Hämeenlinnan suuntaan tänä vuonna. Siispä suunnataan lauantaina Parolaan ja poiketaan Panssarimuseoon kahville.
> 
> Klikkaa itsesi in, jos mietit osallistumista.
> 
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894231
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/369595



Mikä vauhti/kuorma-ajatus?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

> Mikä vauhti/kuorma-ajatus?



Normilauantailenkkivauhti 30+-2 km/h kylttikireillä. Sopii PK-lenkiksi, pidetään tasainen veto päällä eikä nosteta tehoja liiaksi ylämäkiin.

----------


## Talisker

Kaavailen Hiekkapirkka replikaa syyskuun toiseen viikonloppuun.
Sääennusteiden mukaan joko lauantai 8.9. tai sunnuntai 9.9.
Startti olisi klo 08.00 Mustastalahdesta. Ajoaika 8h +/- puoli tuntia. 
Taukopaikat omakustanteisesti Kurussa ja Terälahdessa. Miksei Kessan baarissakin...
No Drop ajona kahdessa nopeusryhmässä, n 22km/h ja n 24km/h. 

Näin ajoimme Hiekkapirkan kesäkuun alussa: https://www.strava.com/activities/1630333818

----------


## onre

Kiitokset keskiviikon lenkkiseuralle, oli mukava kokemus kaikkiaan. Katsotaan jos ensi kerralla rohkenisin vetorinkiin asti.

Vissiin sunnuntain lenkki tulee olemaan vaativuudeltaan aika vastaava kuin tuo keskiviikkoinen? Jos näin on, uskallan ilmoittautua mukaan.

----------


## frp

Torstain vauhtilenkillä kävi ajamassa 4 henkeä Painon/Tyryn kierroksen Valkeakoskella. Ei siis voi sanoa, että olisi ajettu edestakaisin :-) Vähän leppeämpää kuin tiistaina, mutta 38,5 kuitenkin.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2937891592

----------


## Talisker

Lauantain kevyt lenkki ajelee Anian rantatietä kohti Kuokkalaa.
Mustalahti-Lamminpää-Ikuri-Pitkäniemi.

----------


## plr

Panssarimuseolla käytiin kahvilla. Startissa sadepilvien liikkeiden ja Kangasalan suunnasta kuultujen tien märkyysraporttien vuoksi päätimme kiertää reitin vastapäivään. Tämä osoittautui hyväksi päätökseksi. Iittalaan saakka oli paikoitellen kosteutta teillä, sadetta ei nähty ja auringonpaisteessa ajettiin suurin osa matkasta. Rasitus oli tasainen ja peesissä pääsi tänään helpolla. Lähes koko reissu ajettiin isojen teiden pientareita, joten kuuden hengen porukalla mentiin yhdessä jonossa pitkiä vetoja. Tavoite oli, että vedossa pidetään tehot suunnilleen alle 250W koko ajan.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1780372748

----------


## Talisker

Hiekkapirkka replika 8.9. (tai 9.9.) 2018. Nyt tapahtuma on Nimenhuudossa. Käy ilmoittautumassa ja kommentoimassa.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11451243

----------


## terob

Lauantain kevyt kävi Yrjölän marjatilalla kahvilla. Reitillä nähtiin vanhoja moottoripyöriä ja mersuja. Lisäksi bongattiin maailman vanhin auto.

----------


## ago

Onko lauantain pitkälle lähtijöitä.Vois mennä pyöritteleen jos ennuste ei huonone.

----------


## Talisker

Edit: 11 hengen porukalla ajeltiin sumuiseen aamupäivään. Kuruntie kasteli, mutta Kehäkukkaan mennessä oltiin jo kuivia kenkiä lukuunottamatta. 
Jumesniemen jälkeinen hiekkatie edelleen hyvässä kunnossa.
28km/h oli sovittu keskari-idea lähtiessä ja se toteutui.
Pari kylttikiriä eivät jättäneet vauhtia päälle, kun vähän vahti  :Hymy: .
Näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/1814082972

Ai niin: yksi citymaasturi Mersu soitti torvea kapealla Kuruntiellä ylämäessä, jossa sulkuviiva.
Parin sadan metrin odotuksen jälkeen ohittaessaan apukuski sitten huuteli jotain ohjeita.
Autoilija kääntyi vasemmalle n 100m ohituksensa jälkeen. 
Ei mitään järkeä.

Muuten ei raportoitavaa tieraivoon viittaavasta. 
---
Huomisen sunnuntain lenkki suuntaa Karhen kautta Kehäkukkaan. Mustalahti-Teivo-Ylöjärvi-Karhe. Katso Nimenhuuto!

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Edit: 11 hengen porukalla ajeltiin sumuiseen aamupäivään.
> 
> Ai niin: yksi citymaasturi Mersu soitti torvea kapealla Kuruntiellä ylämäessä, jossa sulkuviiva.
> Parin sadan metrin odotuksen jälkeen ohittaessaan apukuski sitten huuteli jotain ohjeita.
> Autoilija kääntyi vasemmalle n 100m ohituksensa jälkeen. 
> Ei mitään järkeä.
> 
> Muuten ei raportoitavaa tieraivoon viittaavasta. 
> ---
> !



Tulin teitä vastaan soolo- lenkillä. Ilokseni yhteispeli autoilijoiden kanssa sujui loistavasti autojen ohittaessa poikkeuksetta etäältä. Jopa Miharin mäessä taakse tullut matkailuauto odotti hyvää näkyvyyttä ennen kuin ohitti. Liekö medialla ollut vaikutusta, pohdin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

> Tulin teitä vastaan soolo- lenkillä. Ilokseni yhteispeli autoilijoiden kanssa sujui loistavasti autojen ohittaessa poikkeuksetta etäältä. Jopa Miharin mäessä taakse tullut matkailuauto odotti hyvää näkyvyyttä ennen kuin ohitti. Liekö medialla ollut vaikutusta, pohdin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Päivät on erilaisia. Mahtaako maanantai harmittanut kun 65 km matkalla ensin taksi tuli kolmion takaa eteen, Pirkkalantiellä joku ohitti hipoen ja lopuksi joku ajoi Anian rantatiellä noin sataakolmeakymppiä ohi. Takatutka ei ehtinyt kuin piipata niin jo oli auto rinnalla. Saattoipa tutka pelastaa hengen sillä vedin niin reunaan kuin pystyin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomen aamulla ajetaan Juhalenkki.
Amurin helmi-Lamminpään valoristeys-Ikuri-Pitkäniemen silta-Ania-Kuokkala (Koskenvoima?).
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894339

----------


## Talisker

> Hiekkapirkka replika 8.9. (tai 9.9.) 2018. Nyt tapahtuma on Nimenhuudossa. Käy ilmoittautumassa ja kommentoimassa.
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11451243



8.9. lauantai toteutuu. Sääennuste on paras mahdollinen.

22 ennakkoon ilmoittautunutta jo listoilla.
Noin 22km/h näyttää keräävän isomman osan, mutta nopeampaakin, noin 24km/h halajavia on muutamia.
Ajetaan yhteislenkkinä, No Drop, vetovuoroja etenkin asfalttiosuuksilla vaihtaen.

Lähtö jo klo 08.00 Mustastalahdesta ja paluu noin 10 tunnin päästä Plevnaan. (Hakametsässä ei siis käydäkään.)

Mahdolliset taukopaikat omakustanteisesti ja ryhmässä sopien:
Kyrönlahti ST1, noin 44km, nestetäydennys
Kuru Vänrikki, noin 80km, lounas
Terälahti Alepa, noin 118km, nestetäydennys + snacks
Kessan baari, noin 128km, virvokkeita (?)
Niihaman maja, noin 165km, kahvia ja pullaa, nestetäydennys (?)
Plevna panimoravintola, noin 175km, ruokailu & virvokkeet.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Pääjoukkojen ollessa cyclolla Näsin kierroksella, nopeampi maantielenkki ajettiin 5 kuskilla länteen suunnaten. Matka sujui kelistä ja hyvästä vedosta nautiskellen. Joukossa myös kansainvälisen tason nuori brittiläis-suomalainen vahvistus, josta saataneen paikalliseen mäkiajoon ihan uutta draivia...Yksi tekninen toi ylimääräisen pumppaustauon.

Koko reissun ave 31,7. https://www.strava.com/activities/1827023239/overview



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lanse

> Päivät on erilaisia. Mahtaako maanantai harmittanut ...



Tänään uusi kokemus itselle tällä rintamalla. Lenkillä autoilija pyysi pysähtymään ja alkoi ojentamaan tien roskaamisesta. Olin juuri heittänyt banaanin kuoret ojaan keskellä peltopätkää ja sen kuultuaan pyysi kyllä anteeksi. Pisti vaan miettiin että mistähän  tämmöinenkin käytös kumpuaa...

----------


## Talisker

Huominen kevyt lenkki kiertää Viitapohjan ja käy hyvillä kahveilla Kangasalla.
Suunilleen näin: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/10894393

----------


## Myrtillus

> Tänään uusi kokemus itselle tällä rintamalla. Lenkillä autoilija pyysi pysähtymään ja alkoi ojentamaan tien roskaamisesta. Olin juuri heittänyt banaanin kuoret ojaan keskellä peltopätkää ja sen kuultuaan pyysi kyllä anteeksi. Pisti vaan miettiin että mistähän  tämmöinenkin käytös kumpuaa...



Useamman kerran on nähty, kun maanomistaja siivoaa oman peltonsa reunaa sinne heitetystä roskasta. Heinäpellolle heitetty tölkki, joka silpoutuu niittokoneessa, tappaa lypsykarjaa vuosittain.

https://www.ksml.fi/kotimaa/Tölkki-v...roskaa/1018855

Lähtökohtaisesti roskien heittäminen luontoon on kiellettyä ja kyllä ainakin itse pyrin nostattamaan nuorisolla maahan heitetyt roskat, jos kohdalle satun.
Banskun kuoret voi mielestäni myös heittää sopivaan paikkaan, missä ne ei töki silmään.
Hyvä, että jollakin on vielä selkärankaa keskustella roskaamisesta, kun se on aiheellista. Tässä tapauksessa hyvä, että asia tuli vielä selvitettyä loppuun kaikkia osapuolia kuullen.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## lanse

> https://www.ksml.fi/kotimaa/Tölkki-v...roskaa/1018855



Enpä asian vakavuutta tiennytkään ja tämä luultavasti selittääkin henkilön innon puuttua tilanteeseen.

----------


## -Markku-

Jos sääennuste pitää paikkansa, on huomenna erinomainen pyöräilykeli. Mahtaisiko löytyä kiinnostusta vähän reippaammalle sunnuntailenkille? Ajajien määrästä riippuen jotain 32+/-2 km/h ja noin 120-150 km. Joka tapauksessa menen aamulla Mustalahteen etsimään lenkkiseuraa.

----------


## Talisker

Minä pääsen lenkille vasta alkuiltapäivästä. 
Hiekka- tai maantielle. Löytyisikö seuraa?

----------


## plr

Aurinkoisessa syyssäässä ajettiin Kehäkukkaan kahville. Alussa jakauduttiin kahteen ryhmään (8 ja 3 ajajaa), joista toinen ajoi hieman reippaat 90 km noin 27 km/h keskarilla. Ei teknisiä murheita, aurinko paistoi ja tuuli oli aika leppoisa. Olisi voinut ajaa pidempäänkin!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1845092841

----------


## -Markku-

Kolmen hengen ryhmällä ajettiin noin 100 km lenkki 32.6 km/h keskinopeudella niinikään Kehäkukkaan. Tauolta lähtiessä oli ajatuksena kiertää Viljakkalan kautta. Noin 4 km päästiin Lintuharjun risteyksestä eteenpäin, kunnes tie muuttui sorakasaksi, ja jouduttiin ajamaan takaisin Lintuharjun kautta kulkevalle reitille. Eikös keväällä muuten ollut puhetta, että tuo pätkä on Pirkan pyöräilyn aikaan ajettavassa kunnossa? Kukaan ei tainnut kysyä, että minkä vuoden Pirkan  :Leveä hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1845296516 (yhteislenkkiosuus Mustalahdesta Myllypuronkadun alitukseen asti)

----------


## Hiks

Toivottavasti näillä käytöstavoilla ei poljeta kaupinkanuuna paita päällä: https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/joe...=true#comments

----------


## Kanuuna

On se hyvä välillä näpäyttää autoilijaa (ja miksei pyöräilijääkin), jos on aihetta. Joo ei nyt välttämättä tommosissa paikoissa, kun voi itte väistää tosi helposti. Sääntöjä kun kaikki noudattaisi, niin kaikki voisi toimia. Sekä autoilijat, ETTÄ pyöräilijät. 
Monessa risteyksessä autoilijana näkee molempiin suuntiin hyvin, miksi tarvii ”parkkeerata” siihen suojatielle/jatkeelle? Sitä ihmettelen autoilijoiden touhussa. Ja kyllä, olen rattimiehiä. 
Joo tsori, vähän ot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Poikkesimme sunnuntailenkillä kuuden ajajan porukalla Kaivannon keitaalle. Palasimme kahvilta melko suoraa reittiä, koska sade oli kastellut teitä. Vaikka varsinaisesti emme osuneetkaan sateeseen, niin pyörät kyllä sotkeentuivat roiskeista.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1860170082

----------


## -Markku-

Mihis kaikki Kanuunat on kadonneet? Alkaa olla tylsää ajella arki-iltayhteislenkkejä yksin kerta toisensa jälkeen. Tänäänkin oli erinomainen pyöräilykeli: kuiva tie, auringonpaiste ja sopivan raikas ilma.

----------


## plr

Joo vielä kannattaa tulla maantieyhteislenkeille. Näitä etukäteen speksattuja lenkkejä ajetaan vielä tämän kuun loppuun ja sitten kelien mukaan lisää.

----------


## -Markku-

Plr:n ohjeistus oli tehonnut; tänään käytiin ajamassa kauden viimeinen virallinen vauhtilenkki kolmen kuskin voimin. Ajettiin Saarenmaantietä Kangasalle ja siitä Lahdentietä Pälkäneen suuntaan. Paluumatka Onkkaalantien kautta. Matkaa 50 km ja keskinopeus vähän päälle 37 km/h, eli mukavan kevyt lenkki raikkaassa syysilmassa.

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

La näyttäisi sää suosivan. Onkos vielä mitään speksiä? Ehtisin max 5 h ajoon cycloa tai road, mutta ei liian kovaa.. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## reikuu

Lauantaille suunnittella syclolenkki Aitolahteen päin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/19329339 Matka noin 75 km, lisälenkkiä voidaan tarvittaessa harkita. Lähtö Mustalahdesta klo 10, Niihaman kautta. Reitti pääasiassa latupolkua, hiekka- ja asfalttitietä. Kahvit Aitolahden Teboililla. Rauhallisesti mennään.

----------


## reikuu

Lauantaisyklolle lähti kahdeksan kuskia, yksi lähti vähän pidemmälle kiekuralle. Muut ajettiin suunnitelman mukaan noin kahdeksankymppinen. Kahvit saatiinkin suunnitelmasta poiketen Nisutiinasta. Jälki: https://www.strava.com/activities/1872921034

----------


## plr

Huomenna keskiviikkona ajetaan valocyclolenkki startaten klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Ajetaan noin kaksi tuntia cyclohenkisiä reittejä, hengästyminenkin on mahdollista. Loppumatkasta on hämärää ja pimeääkin, joten kunnolliset valot ovat välttämättömät. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/393496

----------


## reikuu

> Huomenna keskiviikkona ajetaan valocyclolenkki startaten klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/393496



Huomenna ei valitettavasti pääse. Onko ajatus, että ajatetaan yleensä keskiviikkoisin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Minulle periaatteessa ainakin keskiviikkoillat sopisivat. Maanantait kyllä myös.
---
Huomenna ajattelin sykloilla aamulla Juhalenkin aikaan, 9.30 startilla Amurin helmeltä.
Ehtisikö siihen muita varttuneita tai vapaallaolevia?

----------


## plr

> Onko ajatus, että ajatetaan yleensä keskiviikkoisin?



Aika monena vuotena on ajettu keskiviikkoisin, mutta voihan sitä ajaa muinakin päivinä. Olen nyt ajellut valolenkkejä joka ilta, porukalla se on paljon hauskempaa. Mikä päivä sopisi valocycloilijoille parhaiten?

----------


## makton

Pääsääntöisesti maanantai, keskiviikko ja perjantai sopivat ainakin tänne hyvin. Tiistai ja torstaikin myöhäisemmällä lähdöllä. Kunhan vain tästä liedosta saadusta flunssasta pääsisi eroon.

----------


## plr

Valocyclolenkillä tuumattiin seitsemän hengen porukalla, että maanantai ja perjantai ovat aika lähellä viikonlopun ajoja. Keskellä viikkoa on aika sopiva ajankohta. Tänään ajettiin välillä rauhallisesti ja välillä muutaman minuutin tiukempia pätkiä. Keskisentien lasku jätettiin silminnäkijähavaintojen perusteella välistä, joten suunniteltu reitti muuttui hieman. Kalliojärventie söi yhden takarenkaan (snakebite). Minulla on ollut aivan uskomattoman huono vuosi tässä suhteessa, ehkä 10 rengasrikkoa on saldo. Lenkillä nähtiin erittäin hieno titaanipyörä.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1882050953

----------


## plr

Huomiseksi on luvassa mitä hienoin syysilma. Poiketaan cyclolenkillä Mannanmäen näkötornilla ja sieltä jatketaan Kehäkukkaan kahville. Startti klo 10 Mustalahden satamasta. Matka on noin 100 km ja ajovauhti sovitetaan porukan mukaan. Reitti on pääosin hiekkateitä, latupohjia ja asfalttia. Voi olla, että helppoa polkua on lyhyitä pätkiä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11735288

----------


## -Markku-

plr:n sanoin huomenna on mitä hienoin syysilma, joten turha lähteä sorateille räpeltämään, kun asfaltillakin voi ajaa  :Leveä hymy:  Eli aion ajaa maantielenkin suunnilleen pitkän lauantailenkin spekseillä. Lähtö Mustalahdesta kymmeneltä, joten sieltä saa liittyä mukaan. Löytyykö kiinnostusta?

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Löytyykö kiinnostusta?



Voi olla, tunnustelen vähän miten tämän nuhan kanssa käy. Jos vaivaa niin kevennän menemällä cycloileen tai jään kotiin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## -Markku-

Maantieosasto kävi kiertämässä Eräjärven lenkin myötäpäivään kolmen kuskin voimin. Teknisistä murheista johtuen yksi tosin joutui vaihtamaan autokyytiin vähän ennen Kangasalaa, joten loppu tultiin kahden hervantalaisen Canyon-kuskin saattueena. Alkumatkalla tiestä lentävä vesi tarjosi mukavaa virkistystä, mutta loppumatka ajettiin kuivilla teillä auringonpaisteessa. Tavoitteenmukaisissa lauantailenkin spekseissä ei ihan pysytty, vaikka Kuhmalahti–Tampere-välillä puhaltanut 6 m/s vastatuuli speksin mukaista ajoa kovasti edistikin. Ja eihän kyseessä tosin edes ollut virallinen Kanuuna-lenkki, joten sikäli sopi vähän poiketa spekseistä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1887469254 (Yhteislenkkiosuus Mustalahdesta Ruskontielle, 126 km, 32,7 km/h)

----------


## plr

9 hengen porukka lähti Mannanmäen näkötornille cycloilla. Reitti sisälsi melko monipuolisen valikoiman erilaisia alustoja: asfalttia, soratietä, ruohottunutta tietä, mutaista tietä, upottavaa hiekkatietä, latupohjia, kivikkoisia teitä ja superrullaavaa hiekkatietä (Pentinmaantie). Suollakin käytiin, tosin siellä oli tie.  :Hymy:  Se Kirkkotien kaltainen melkein umpeenkasvanut ruohottunut Siurontieltä lähtenyt tie on nimeltään arvoitus. Liekö sillä edes nimeä. Yllättävän paljon tuli nousumetrejä (1500) tällä erittäin hienossa syyskelissä ajetulla viiden tunnin lenkillä. Yksi rengasrikko metsäautotiellä napsahti ja taisi tulla yksi kaatuminenkin hieman teknisemmässä paikassa. Kehäkukassa oli suorastaan ruuhkaa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1887520772

----------


## jalo

Käärme puraisi rengasta, mutta lenkki oli muuten aivan mainio - kiitoksia!





> 9 hengen porukka lähti Mannanmäen näkötornille cycloilla. Reitti sisälsi melko monipuolisen valikoiman erilaisia alustoja: asfalttia, soratietä, ruohottunutta tietä, mutaista tietä, upottavaa hiekkatietä, latupohjia, kivikkoisia teitä ja superrullaavaa hiekkatietä (Pentinmaantie). Suollakin käytiin, tosin siellä oli tie.  Se Kirkkotien kaltainen melkein umpeenkasvanut ruohottunut Siurontieltä lähtenyt tie on nimeltään arvoitus. Liekö sillä edes nimeä. Yllättävän paljon tuli nousumetrejä (1500) tällä erittäin hienossa syyskelissä ajetulla viiden tunnin lenkillä. Yksi rengasrikko metsäautotiellä napsahti ja taisi tulla yksi kaatuminenkin hieman teknisemmässä paikassa. Kehäkukassa oli suorastaan ruuhkaa.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1887520772

----------


## jalo

Käärme puraisi rengasta, mutta lenkki oli muuten aivan mainio - kiitoksia!





> 9 hengen porukka lähti Mannanmäen näkötornille cycloilla. Reitti sisälsi melko monipuolisen valikoiman erilaisia alustoja: asfalttia, soratietä, ruohottunutta tietä, mutaista tietä, upottavaa hiekkatietä, latupohjia, kivikkoisia teitä ja superrullaavaa hiekkatietä (Pentinmaantie). Suollakin käytiin, tosin siellä oli tie.  Se Kirkkotien kaltainen melkein umpeenkasvanut ruohottunut Siurontieltä lähtenyt tie on nimeltään arvoitus. Liekö sillä edes nimeä. Yllättävän paljon tuli nousumetrejä (1500) tällä erittäin hienossa syyskelissä ajetulla viiden tunnin lenkillä. Yksi rengasrikko metsäautotiellä napsahti ja taisi tulla yksi kaatuminenkin hieman teknisemmässä paikassa. Kehäkukassa oli suorastaan ruuhkaa.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1887520772

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sykloillaan Siiriin lohikeitolle. 
Startti Mustastalahdesta klo 10, siitä harjua pitkin Vaakkolammin rantaan ja Pyhäreittiä Anian rantatielle.
Rasitus selkeesti tämänpäiväistä kevyempi, semmoiset 150 wattia keskitehoina...

----------


## Kommuutteri

Viikonlopun lähestyvä intiaanikesä pakottanee lauantaina maantielle. Löytyiskö vielä tältä kesältä ajamatonta pitkähköä hienoa reittiä? Esimerkiksi Halkivaha, joka on jäänyt mulla kummittelemaan tämmöisenä?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna meinaan taas sykloilla Juhalenkin korvikkeen.
Matka Pyhä+ ja vauhti Juha-. Pari tuntia. 
Startti Amurin helmeltä klo 9.30.

----------


## plr

> Viikonlopun lähestyvä intiaanikesä pakottanee lauantaina maantielle. Löytyiskö vielä tältä kesältä ajamatonta pitkähköä hienoa reittiä? Esimerkiksi Halkivaha, joka on jäänyt mulla kummittelemaan tämmöisenä?



Halkivahan kieppi kannattaa käydä ajamassa. Riippuen matkan pituudesta siitä saa useita erilaisia variaatioita. Lähtisin mukaan, jos lauantaina ei olisi muuta ohjelmaa.

Jos joku ehtii kipparoida huomenna valocyclolenkin, niin keli ainakin näyttäisi hienolta.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Viikonlopun lähestyvä intiaanikesä pakottanee lauantaina maantielle. Löytyiskö vielä tältä kesältä ajamatonta pitkähköä hienoa reittiä? Esimerkiksi Halkivaha, joka on jäänyt mulla kummittelemaan tämmöisenä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Olisin kiinnostunut jos lähtö olisi +1h normaalista eli 11:00 tai myöhemmin....ilmakin kerkeää lämmetä :P

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Halkivahan kieppi kannattaa käydä ....Lähtisin mukaan, jos lauantaina ei olisi muuta ohjelmaa..



Joku muukin kertoi kiireistä lauantaina. Olisiko sunnuntai yleisesti parempi? Ja mulle kyllä sopii viivästetty lähtökin oikein hyvin näin normaaliaikana.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Onnikka

> Joku muukin kertoi kiireistä lauantaina. Olisiko sunnuntai yleisesti parempi? Ja mulle kyllä sopii viivästetty lähtökin oikein hyvin näin normaaliaikana.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Keliähän on luvattu, oikein ” kesäistä” kummaksikin päiväksi, joten ajaa on ainakin itsellä tarkoitus kumpanakin päivänä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Sunnuntai sopisi minulle.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tehääs sit silleen, että lähdetään kauniiseen Halkivahaan sunnuntaina.
Eri vaihtoehdoista itselle käymätön olisi tämä Frp:n tallentama reitti Nokia-Tottijärvi-Sastamala-Halkivaha-Lempäälä  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23233737, kuitenkin asfaltilla pysyen.
Edit: tuolle reitille taitaa osua hiekkatietä Sastamalan jälkeen. Täytynee valita joku toinen reitti, esim. Vesilahti- Halkivaha-Urjala-Toijala-Viiala. Tuosta tulee noin 150 km.
Jos kokoonnutaan pitstopille Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla 10.45, niin eri puolilta ehtii hyvin mukaan, myös Mustalahdesta klo 10 lähtien.
Vauhtia hyvässä kelissä luultavasti 31-32. Ajetaan iisisti ja kansipaikoillakin saa matkata. Kahvit juodaan.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Hyvä pläni. Mukana ollaan.

----------


## Esa S

Joo eiköhän sitä tuolle yhdelle lempi reiteistä pidä lähteä.

----------


## frp

Hiekkatietä on tuossa mun versiossa Ramsöö-Tottijärvi välillä ja Sorvantie. Hyvän asfalttiversion saa vähän pidentämällä ja ajamalla alun Siuro-Häijää-Ellivuori. No, onhan sitä komeaa harjutietä Halkivahasta itäänkin.

----------


## Talisker

Panin Nimenhuutoon tyrkylle vkl:lle kaksi pitkää (yli 100km) PK-lenkkiä.
Lauantai  (maantiepyörillä) Koskenvoimaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11767950.
Sunnuntaina (sykloilla) Kehäkukkaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11767973.
-Poikkeuksellisesti Kehäkukassa ei olekaan lounasta tulevana sunnuntaina.

Tavoite on, ettei hengästytä. Toisille PK:aa ja toisille voi olla jopa palauttavaa, vaikka onkin ylipitkä siihen.

----------


## Kajtsu

La klo 12:00 olis tarjolla Roineen kierto. Lähtö Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä. Vauhti 28-30kmh riippuen väen määrästä. 
Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu, niin en minuakaan näy siellä....

Kajtsu

P.S. En pääse su reissulle

----------


## Jussi65+1

Kyllähän sitä Halkivahaan täytyy lähteä sunnuntaina.

----------


## JuRi

Kaitsu, 12:00 Mäccäriltä.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Kaitsu, 12:00 Mäccäriltä.



Siellä nähdään....

----------


## Onnikka

> Tehääs sit silleen, että lähdetään kauniiseen Halkivahaan sunnuntaina.
> Eri vaihtoehdoista itselle käymätön olisi tämä Frp:n tallentama reitti Nokia-Tottijärvi-Sastamala-Halkivaha-Lempäälä  https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23233737, kuitenkin asfaltilla pysyen.
> Edit: tuolle reitille taitaa osua hiekkatietä Sastamalan jälkeen. Täytynee valita joku toinen reitti, esim. Vesilahti- Halkivaha-Urjala-Toijala-Viiala. Tuosta tulee noin 150 km.
> Jos kokoonnutaan pitstopille Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla 10.45, niin eri puolilta ehtii hyvin mukaan, myös Mustalahdesta klo 10 lähtien.
> Vauhtia hyvässä kelissä luultavasti 31-32. Ajetaan iisisti ja kansipaikoillakin saa matkata. Kahvit juodaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eli onko 10:ltä joka tapauksessa lähtö mustastalahdesta ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Eli onko 10:ltä joka tapauksessa lähtö mustastalahdesta ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joo, varmaan ihan järkevää että mustastalahdestä lähtee porukka 10 aikaan, ketkä sieltä päin tulee. Mä odottelen tulijoita 10.45 Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Seitsemän pekan porukalla käytiin Koskenvoiman Annen herkkuja nauttimassa.
Eikös se aika kevyesti mennyt, kun ei tarvinnut kertaakaan pyytää naksua pois!
---
Huomenna pitkä ja kevyt syklolenkki Kehäkukkaan, yli satanen siitä tulee.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11767973 
Startti jo klo 09.00! 
Mustalahti-Haulitorni-WMKM-Lamminpään latupohjat-Äkönmaa-Rokkakoski-Timi.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Halkivaha houkutteli maantiekauden encore-matkalle 12 kuskia poikkeukselliseen, aurinkoiseen ja lämpimään lokakuun säähän.
Olipahan kaksijakoinen reissu. Sotamiesneuvoston päätöksellä suunnattiin Pyhäjärven länsipuolen kautta kohti päämäärää. Urjalaan asti ajettiin pienissä pätkissä, yhteensä viiteen sisärenkaan vaihtoon ja yhteen ketjujen nostoon, pitemmäksi ja lyhyemmäksi ajaksi pysähtyen. Liekö pitkä kausi kuluttanut kaluston uusimiskuntoon ? Taukojen ja vastatuulen myötä keskari jäi karvan alle 30:n puoliväliin tultaessa.
Urjalan SEO: lla nauttittujen kahvien jälkeen tahti muuttui ja myötätuulessa päästeltiin loppumatka kolmeaviittä ilman teknisiä siten, että loppukeskari päätyi speksin hahloon 32 km/h. Ajoittainen sivutuuli hajotti hetkeksi porukkaa, mutta vetoa säädettiin siitä opiksi ottaen.
Hieno oli ajaa lentävien lehtien joukossa vaikka tie ei meinannut kuivua millään. Kuten eräs kuski sanoi, oli ihan tekemisen meininki!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1904441607/overview



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Kiitos Kommuutterille ja kaikille muillekin päivän lenkistä! Saattaa pari kuukautta mennä, ennen kun maantiepyörä pääsee taas asfaltin päälle. 
Tämän päivän ajo oli melkein kuin La classica delle foglie morte, eli Putoavien lehtien kilpailu (Giro di Lombardia) ja varsinkin SEOlta kotia kohti oli tosiaan tekemisen meininki, vaikka minä en tuota ääneen tainnut lenkillä sanoakkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Renkaita menee. Tällä kerralla minulla vain 3 vaihtoa ja piti jo lainata sisärenkaita ja CO2-patruunoita. Ensimmäiseen syy oli kesällä lasinsirpaleen viiltämä reikä ulkorenkaassa, josta ulkorengaspaikka oli pettänyt. Toinen oli sählääminen ja venttiilin sielun vääntyminen, kolmannen syy sama kuin ensimmäisen. Korjaus suoritettiin lopuksi Esa S:n käytetyllä geelikääreellä.  :Hymy:  Muiden rengasrikkojen syyt: pettänyt sisärengaspaikkaus ja snakebite routamonttuun.

Yllättävän suuri ero Kommuutterin ja minun keskitehossa: minulla 191 W, Kommuutterilla 168 W. Pitääkö ostaa uusi pyörä, laihduttaa vai hioa ajoasentoa?

Joka tapauksessa oli hieno lenkki!

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Yllättävän suuri ero Kommuutterin ja minun keskitehossa: minulla 191 W, Kommuutterilla 168 W. Pitääkö ostaa uusi pyörä, laihduttaa vai hioa ajoasentoa?
> !



Vain toisella meistä oli alla aeropyörä, jossa ajetaan aeroasennossa 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Eli ehdotus on siis uusia pyörä.  :Leveä hymy:  Nythän kaikilta valmistajilta pukkaa ulos 2019-mallisia aeropyöriä. Lähdetään speksauksessa siitä, että seuraavassa pitää olla täysin sisäiset vaijeri/hydrauliikka/kaapelivedot ja pyörään pitää saada mahtumaan 30-milliset renkaat (esim. GP4000S2 28 mm). Keskiö saisi olla mielellään italialainen kierteellinen ja noiden rengasvaatimusten vuoksi lienee hyvä olla levyjarrut.

----------


## Talisker

8 hengen sykloporukka selvisi ilman rengasrikkoja ja isompia speksauksia.
Kulttuuria toki ehdimme nauttia Koskibaarissa.
Wateista ei tainnut olla puhetta 
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...dxS0RVNGNGNU53

----------


## plr

Keli illalla näyttää sen verran hienolta, etten malta tänäänkään olla ajamatta 2-3h valocyclolenkkiä. Rauhallinen vauhti, startti klo 18 Mustalahden satamasta. Voidaan käydä kahvilla, jos on halukkuutta. Tulkaa mukaan rikkomaan renkaita!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/399683

----------


## plr

Leppoisalla valocyclolenkillä oli tänään kuusi ajajaa. Varmaankin jotakin oli mennyt pieleen, koska mitään teknisiä murheita ei ollut. Päädyimme kahville Kangasalle ST1:lle pienen reittimuutoksen jälkeen. Lohijoentiellä oli sopivasti kuraa, jotta saatiin pyörät näyttämään ajetuilta. Muutamalla pimeällä pätkällä pääsi erinomaisiin valolenkkifiiliksiin. Paikoitellen oli aika vilpoista.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1908875744

Huomenna taas lisää valocyclolenkkiä Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Vauhti varmaankin hieman tämänpäiväistä reippaampaa.

----------


## plr

Illan pläni: https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/400234

----------


## TMo

> Illan pläni: https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/400234



Mahtavaa että näitä valocyclolenkkejä Prismalta taas vedät. Erityiskiitokset starttipaikasta, useammasta päivästä (kuin pelkkä tiistai) ja lisäksi tuo strava club event on siisti homma! Vielä kun ennättäis joskus mukaankin...

----------


## reikuu

> Mahtavaa että näitä valocyclolenkkejä Prismalta taas vedät. Erityiskiitokset starttipaikasta, useammasta päivästä (kuin pelkkä tiistai) ja lisäksi tuo strava club event on siisti homma! Vielä kun ennättäis joskus mukaankin...



Komppaan. Vielä kun ehtisi mukaan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tänään mentiin suunniteltua reittiä hieman lennossa muuttaen seitsemän ajajan porukalla. Ei ollut teknisiä murheita, vauhtia pidettiin paikoitellen reippaastikin ja osa reitistä pyöriteltiin kevyemmin. Täyspimeässä kuoppaisessa metsätiealamäessä tulee jo aivan vauhtifiilis, kun lamppu siirtyy himmeämpään moodiin tai muuten vain hieman keikahtaa alaspäin. Kura lensi myös tänään. Kivaa oli!  :Hymy: 

Niin meinasi unohtua mainita, että Paarentie oli aika pehmeä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1910888948

----------


## -Markku-

Hyviä kelejä näyttää riittävän, joten annetaan maantiekauden jatkua. Huomenna lauantailenkin spekseillä eli reilu 100km, noin 30+/-2 km/h, lähtö Mustalahdesta klo 10. Löytyykö kiinnostusta? Laittakaa viestiä jos kiinnostaa. Muussa tapauksessa saatan ajaa omia reittejäni ilman kaupungin läpi pujottelua.

----------


## Talisker

Sylolenkki lähtee taas jo klo 09.00 Mustastalahdesta.
Ajellaan Suomasemaan, noin 122km. (Reitti ajettiin muutama vuosi sitten plr:n nuotittamana.) 
Aikaa menee 5 - 6 tuntia ja kuorma pidetään kevyenä, Timopapan PK:na.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/11795147

----------


## plr

Tuolla cyclolenkillä muistaakseni harhailtiin umpikujissa ja peltojen keskeltä mentiin taluttamalla.  :Hymy:  Se oli kyllä mainio reissu. Ei ehkä kannata aivan tismalleen samoja reittivalintoja tehdä kuin silloin niin pääsee helpommalla.

Minulla huomisen aikataulu on vielä sillä tavoin auki etten tiedä pääsenkö lenkille.

----------


## plr

Päivän lenkistä jäi monta hienoa asiaa mieleen, aivan erityisesti kuitenkin Ruutanan K-Marketin kauppiaan tarjoamat ilmaiset grillimakkarat ja pullakahvit. Nämä tulivat juuri sopivaan paikkaan.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1916123820

----------


## Talisker

Monta mukavaa muistijälkeä tosiaan jäi tämänpäiväisestä lenkistä. Kiitos! 
Huomennakin ajetaan: startti klo 10 Mustastalahdesta, Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin rantaan
ja siitä Anian rantatielle. Ties vaikka Siiriin lohisopalle? 
Kevyesti joka tapauksessa ja hiekkateitä niin paljon kuin mahdollista, muttei kaasulinjaa  :Sekaisin:  .

----------


## plr

Tänään taas intervallimaista valocycloilua Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Reitti on pääosin soratietä ja koska illalla menee pakkaselle, ajetaan mahdollisesti liukkaat paikat varovasti. Tervetuloa mukaan ja näillä lenkeillä lumeneita ei voi olla liikaa!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/403250

----------


## plr

Eipä ollut tänään liukasta jään vuoksi, sen sijaan märkien lehtien ja kuran takia hieman renkaat lipsuivat. Ajoimme suunnitellun reitin 6-7 hengen porukalla vähän reilussa kahdessa tunnissa. Pimeää, hämärää, sorateitä, latupohjia. Välillä ajettiin tiukasti lyhyitä pätkiä, mutta suurin osa mentiin rauhallisesti. Kuuselantien nousu oli juuri niin kova kuin muisteltiin. Läskillä pärjäsi erittäin hyvin, mukavaa että porukkaa on mukana kaikenlaisella kalustolla.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1925075599

----------


## josku

Ajattelin ajella huomenna lauantaina kevyen syklolenkin WMKM:ltä klo 10 Pirkkalaan ja kahvila Siiriin. Hiekkatietä ajelen ja matkaa kertyy arviolta 70-80km. Matkalle pääsee mukaan lähtöpaikan lisäksi Rajasalmen sillan Pirkkalan puoleisesta päästä tai matkalta, pyhän reittiä sinne ajelen. Eli tervetuloa mukaan!
Ja kaikki tämä peruuntuu, jos tiet ovat aamulla kovin jäiset, kaatuilemaan en lähde  :Hymy:

----------


## kki

> Ajattelin ajella huomenna lauantaina kevyen syklolenkin WMKM:ltä klo 10 Pirkkalaan ja kahvila Siiriin. Hiekkatietä ajelen ja matkaa kertyy arviolta 70-80km. Matkalle pääsee mukaan lähtöpaikan lisäksi Rajasalmen sillan Pirkkalan puoleisesta päästä tai matkalta, pyhän reittiä sinne ajelen. Eli tervetuloa mukaan!
> Ja kaikki tämä peruuntuu, jos tiet ovat aamulla kovin jäiset, kaatuilemaan en lähde



Wmkm:ltä mukaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tarjolla on myös pidempi cyclolenkki Kuhmalahteen ja Laipanmaalle. Keli näyttää aika hyvältä, joten kelivarausta ei tarvitse käyttää. Käsitykseni mukaan tuolla ei ole lunta maassa ja yön jäljiltä hiekkatiet lienevät kovapohjaisia. Startti klo 10 Mustalahden satamasta ja 10.30 Koilliskeskukselta.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/403325

----------


## terob

Joten rullaavilla renkailla (ei nastoja) uskaltanee Kuhmalahteen? Mukaan Koilliskeskukselta, paitsi jos liukastuu jo matkalla.

----------


## plr

Lähden kesärenkailla ja jos tulee jäätä vastaan, niin mietitään miten jatketaan (käännytään takaisin?).

----------


## Kommuutteri

Maantiet on tällä kelillä mukavan kuivia. Ajelen siksi huomenna, kun tuulikin näköjään tyyntyy, vielä yhden maantiesatkun.
Klo 11 Pirkkalan vanhalla kirkolla ja siitä suunta etelään, mahdollisesti Jalantijärvi kiertäen, tms. Semmoista 200 watin tappotasaista peekoota on tarkoitus mennä, eli aikaa suhraantunee nelisen tuntia kahvitaukoineen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kuhmalahden ja Laipanmaan cyclolenkillä ei ollut ruuhkaa, terob:n kanssa ajeltiin kaksistaan. Reitiltä löytyi noin 40 km ennen ajamatonta tietä, kaikkea mahdollista A+-luokan metsätiestä kuravelliin. Hiekkateitä oli sopivasti suhteessa matkaan ja asfalttipätkät olivat suurimmaksi osaksi kuivia. Jäiset paikat eivät olleet liukkaita ja teknisiä murheita ei ollut, jos ei BB30:n narinaa lasketa. Tuplakahvit sopivat lenkin luonteeseen hyvin Pakkalan kyläkaupalla ja Kaivannon keitaalla. Mukava retki.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1930135883

----------


## plr

Lähden huomenna mukaan Kommuutterin lenkille. Toivottavasti renkaat kestävät. Tänään piti ottaa aamulla pikapyöränvaihto, kun suunnitellun ajokaluston rengas oli tyhjä lähtiessä. Taisi keskiviikon valolenkki olla noin numero 16 tänä vuonna.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Lähden huomenna mukaan Kommuutterin lenkille. Toivottavasti renkaat kestävät. Tänään piti ottaa aamulla pikapyöränvaihto, kun suunnitellun ajokaluston rengas oli tyhjä lähtiessä. Taisi keskiviikon valolenkki olla noin numero 16 tänä vuonna.



 Ei muuta kun kumit kuntoon, kellot normaaliaikaan ja aamupäivästä tien päälle!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Minä meinaan ajaa Timopapan PK:aa Pinsiön pikkuteillä. 
Klo 10 startti Mustastalahdesta, Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin kautta Horhan latupohjille.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Jalantijärven kiertohan siitä sitten tuli. 4 tuntia 4 pekkaan pääosin erittäin hyvässä säässä ja teillä. Sen verran sulanutta lunta oli paikoittain, että pyörän pesulta ei sittenkään vältytty, vaikka toive oli. Muutamat pikkuväylien mäet olivat edelleen lumiset ja varoen ne mentiinkin.
Keskari jäi karvan alle 30:n ja keskiwatit mulla reilusti alle 200:n. Vaihtelua oli tehoissa ihmeen paljon, tuumittiin, liekö wattimittarit kohmeessa. Ihan urheilulta meno taisi kuitenkin tuntua kaikista.
Juu ja kahvit juotiin, Toijalan Nesteellä.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kohtuu paljon eroa kyllä wateissa ja ihan tuntui raskaalta välillä. Harmi tosiaan se Viialan märkä pätkä, koska ilman sitä ei olisi kura lentänyt yhtään. Pitää joskus analysoida tarkemmin miten paljon omissa pyörissä on eroa. Se nyt on jo aikaisemminkin huomattu, että eroa on.

----------


## plr

Huomenna ajetaan taas noin kaksi tuntia valocyclolenkkiä. Poikkeuksellisesti lähtöpaikka on Winterinmutkan K-Market klo 18, koska lenkki ajetaan Nokian suuntaan. Matkalla on säkkipimeitä pätkiä tunnelman maksimoimiseksi. Pari pikku mäkeä osuu reitille. Sovitetaan vauhti porukan mukaan. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## nopparis

Hyvältä reitiltä näyttää! Mukana ollaan; minä ja Open UP.

----------


## plr

Ei tainnut kukaan seitsemästä ajajasta mennä tänään kaikkia mäkiä ajamalla ylös? Kuraa löytyi kiitettävästi ja aika ajettavia pätkiä myös. Tekniikkapuolella yhdestä pyörästä hävisivät jarrut (levy) ja akut alkoivat hiipua joistakin lampuista. Tihkusade oli tehnyt lehtien peittämistä paikoista melko varovasti ajettavia, nappularenkaat olisivat olleet tänään nopeampi valinta. Lenkki oli joillekin hyvää harjoitusta Raparossiin, ainakin pyörät ovat valmiiksi kurassa.  :Leveä hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1938160095

Taisin siinä starttipaikalla kysellä tutuiltakin kuskeilta ovatko ensimmäistä kertaa yhteislenkillä. En tunnistanut heti, kun mustien varusteiden alta näkyi vain leuka.  :Vink:

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sunnuntaina voisi taas ajaa maantietä muutaman tunnin. Jos vaikka kokoonnuttaisiin Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla 10.30 ja suunnataan siitä etelään tai länteen fiiliksen mukaan. Rasitustasoajatuksena 180-200 wattia eli vauhtia vajaat kolmekymppiä. Tasaista menoa, eikä välttämättä kahvittelua, ainakaan alkumatkasta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

> Sunnuntaina voisi taas ajaa maantietä muutaman tunnin. Jos vaikka kokoonnuttaisiin Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla 10.30 ja suunnataan siitä etelään tai länteen fiiliksen mukaan. Rasitustasoajatuksena 180-200 wattia eli vauhtia vajaat kolmekymppiä. Tasaista menoa, eikä välttämättä kahvittelua, ainakaan alkumatkasta.



Kävi mielessä jos sitä koittaisi Kehäkukkaan vielä maantiepyörällä jos keli on ennusteidenmukainen sunnuntaina. Oliko sulla ajatuksena lyhyempi?

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Kävi mielessä jos sitä koittaisi Kehäkukkaan vielä maantiepyörällä jos keli on ennusteidenmukainen sunnuntaina. Oliko sulla ajatuksena lyhyempi?



Sopii hyvin tuokin. Ajatus oli noin satanen, esim Pyhäjärven kierto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

> Sopii hyvin tuokin. Ajatus oli noin satanen, esim Pyhäjärven kierto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok, eipä niin väliä missä sen satkun kiertelee. Katsotaan lähtöpaikalla.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

> Kävi mielessä jos sitä koittaisi Kehäkukkaan vielä maantiepyörällä jos keli on ennusteidenmukainen sunnuntaina. Oliko sulla ajatuksena lyhyempi?



Voisin lähtee kokeilemaan kehäkukkaa huomenna

Edit: äh, nyt vasta huomasin ranttiksen uuden postauksen. Pyhäjärvikin käy....

----------


## -Markku-

Lähden mukaan sunnuntailenkille; kelpaa Kehäkukka tai joku muu reitti. Ja tämä siis sillä edellytyksellä, että Hervantaan ei taas iske joku paikallinen jääkausi. Viime sunnuntaina jäi nimittäin lähtemättä sen vuoksi, että maassa oli lumikerros ja autonjälkien kohdalla melko paksut jääraidat. Ajoin sitten fatbikella Rajasalmen kautta Pyhäjärvi-lenkin ja totesin, että kaikkialla Hervannan ulkopuolella oli kyllä lähes kesäkeli.

----------


## missile

Mä koitan kanssa mukaan. Reitilä ei ole väliä.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk

----------


## kki

Puhkes rengas siltojen nokian puoleisessa päässä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Peräti 10 kuskia ehti mukaan marraskuiselle maantielenkille. Viimeisenä Nokian suunnalta mukaan kiirehtinyt plr oli tullessaan sen verran märkä, että päätimme väistää sadetta, suunnata aluksi Säijään ja sieltä myötäpäivään Pyhäjärven ympäri. Valinta oli oikea, sillä kuivana selvittiin Nokialle asti. Siellä saatiin vauhdikkaissa mäissä vähän kuraa silmille, vaatteisiin ja pyörään. Sitten juotiin kahvit.
Tasainen porukka ajoi laadukkaasti ja lenkki meni kuin siivillä. Yksi etukumi paikattiin potholen jälkeen, harmittavasti kommunikointi hieman katkesi sen ainoan kerran.
Tältä näytti yhden kylttikirin lenkki xertissä

Kiitos kaikille, oli hieno marraslenkki!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

> Puhkes rengas siltojen nokian puoleisessa päässä



No pahus, huono tuuri. Tulin lähtöpaikalle pohjoisesta aamutempona noin 30s etuajassa enkä huomannut ketään matkalla. Olisi toki odotettu, jos olisi tiedetty. Tuossa tilanteessa oikeastaan toimii ainoastaan soitto jollekin lenkillä mukana olevalle.

Märkyyttä oli tänäänkin sen verran, että pyörän pesemiseksihän se meni iltapäivällä. Yritin samalla paikallistaa kilahdusäänen aiheuttajaa. Ei vielä selvinnyt, mutta kun takajarrua painaa hieman polkiessa, niin en saanut ääntä enää kuulumaan. Toki se ääni lakkaasi välillä itsestäänkin, joten tästä ei vielä osaa päätellä paljoakaan. Toisaalta Kommuutterin arvio venttiilin kilisemisestä vanteeseen pitää tutkia tarkemmin, koska vannetta pestessä harjalla sutiminen venttiilin tienoilla aiheutti aika samankaltaisen äänen.

----------


## plr

Huomenna keskiviikkona ajetaan taas valocyclolenkkiä Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Kesto noin 2h ja suunnataan Lempäälään päin tällä kertaa. Välillä voi hengästyä, mutta kaikki pysyvät mukana. Jäätä ei ole luvassa, joten kesärenkailla ja hyvillä valoilla pärjää. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/409035

----------


## plr

Nyt oli kyllä kaikkien aikojen kuraisin valocyclolenkki. Tästä riemusta Lempäälän suuntaan sai nauttia kuusi ajajaa. Uusia jännittäviä reittejä löytyi ja osa teistä oli PEHMEITÄ ja jos ei vielä tullut sanottua, niin kura lensi. Pyörä oli aivan pakko pestä heti lenkin jälkeen ennen kuin sotku jämähti kiinni. Eteisen ja kodinhoitohuoneen lattiat sai luututa ja imuroida ja seuraavaksi toivotaan ettei pesukone hajoa hiekasta. Lamput ja sykemittari olivat sotkussa ja takataskut täynnä kuraa. Takalokarista olisi ollut hyötyä, nyt satulan ja housujen välissä oli koko ajan kourallinen hiekkaa. Veikkaan että voimansiirto ja jarrut kuluivat muutaman kymmenen kertaa kuivan lenkin verran. Tekniikkamurheita ei kuitenkaan ollut lainkaan, jos ei sepelimyllynomaista voimansiirron ja jarrujen rouhintaa lasketa. Tämän reissun muistaa pidempään.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1951837072

----------


## -Markku-

> Nyt oli kyllä kaikkien aikojen kuraisin valocyclolenkki. Tästä riemusta Lempäälän suuntaan sai nauttia kuusi ajajaa. Uusia jännittäviä reittejä löytyi ja osa teistä oli PEHMEITÄ ja jos ei vielä tullut sanottua, niin kura lensi.



Kiitos taas hienosta reittisuunnittelusta. Oli tosiaan toka kerta ikinä kun tuohon hauskuuteen osallistuin, mutta varmaan täytyy lähteä jatkossakin. Näyttää nimittäin olevan ihan tehokasta treeniä, ainakin näin 4,8" renkailla olevalla fat bikellä ajettuna. Mittari näytti keskisykkeeksi 154 ja maksimiksi 220. Kumpikin lukema korkeampia kuin keskimääräisellä tiistai- tai torstailenkillä maantiellä. Polkujen osalta menee aika kevyesti, mutta hyvillä sorateillä ja etenkin asfaltilla saa kyllä pyörittää fat biken kampia ihan kunnon wateilla, jotta pysyy mukana.

----------


## plr

Rullaavuudessa jotakin eroa tosiaan näyttää olevan. Oma keskisyke oli aerobisella kynnyksellä ja lenkin maksimi tasan anakynnyksellä eli ei otettu koneesta tänään kaikkia kierroksia irti. Alla käytännössä sileä 35 mm leveä cyclorengas 4 bar paineella. Se rullaa asfaltilla hyvin, pehmeällä hiekkatiellä oli aika tahmeaa. Joissakin paikoissa fatbike on nopeampi kuin kapearenkainen ja nopeammilla osuuksilla sillä saa näköjään tehdä yllättävänkin reippaasti töitä.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntaina oikeesti kevyt syklolenkki Nokialle, Viinikanniemeen.
Startti klo 10 Mustastalahdesta, n klo 10.20 Vaakkolammilla.
Tähän tyyliin, mutta hitaammin ja vastapäivään: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1317041988

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna klo 10.15 ajelen Rajasalmen kahvilalle ja siitä Kehäkukan suuntaan lenkuran reilut 3 tuntia. Ei kahvittelua, vauhtia maantierenkaisella pyörällä 28-30, eli leppoisaa sitkeää peekoota urheilullisesti. Jos ketä kiinnostaa Z2 peruskuntoharjoittelu, niin mukaan vaan. Matti Huutonen lupasi vain hyvin heikkoja sateita, mutta kannattanee varautua enempäänkin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Huomenna klo 10.15 ajelen Rajasalmen kahvilalle ja siitä Kehäkukan suuntaan lenkuran reilut 3 tuntia. Ei kahvittelua, vauhtia maantierenkaisella pyörällä 28-30, eli leppoisaa sitkeää peekoota urheilullisesti. Jos ketä kiinnostaa Z2 peruskuntoharjoittelu, niin mukaan vaan. Matti Huutonen lupasi vain hyvin heikkoja sateita, mutta kannattanee varautua enempäänkin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Juhan kanssa ajeltiin speksin mukaan. Keskinopeus/-watti -suhde märässä ja navakassa tuulessa varmaan vuoden huonoin 27,4/193. Hyvää reeniä 3 h 33 min kahdella banaanilla ja biotauolla. Tielle jäi tällä reseptillä reilu varttikilo rasvaa.

Huutonenkin oli oikeassa.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Huomenna sunnuntaina oikeesti kevyt syklolenkki Nokialle, Viinikanniemeen.
> Startti klo 10 Mustastalahdesta, n klo 10.20 Vaakkolammilla.
> Tähän tyyliin, mutta hitaammin ja vastapäivään: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1317041988



Meitä oli kuusi ja kellään ei mennyt kovaksi kyydiksi. Pasikin pääsi alle 130 keskarin! 
Sain kympin kokoon tälle vuodelle Pitkäniemen kohdalla. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1958328223

----------


## plr

Keskiviikkona ajetaan jälleen noin 2h valocyclolenkki alkaen klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/411486

----------


## plr

Aika lailla optimaaliselta näyttää ajokeli tänään. Illan valocyclolenkin reitti on valittu siten, että sillä ei ole kovin paljon hiekkateitä, vaan alustana on paljon latupohjaa, ulkoiluväylää ja asfalttia. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Hieno keli houkutteli 11 ajajaa illan valocyclolenkille, joka ajettiin suunnitelman mukaisesti Ruutanaan. Uusia teitä löytyi ja myös pätkä erittäin kuraista ja liukasta polkua. Metsäautotiellä meni tuplasnakebiteen yhdeltä kuskilta etu- ja takarengas ja yhdestä lampusta irtosi johto(?) maantiellä. Muuten ei mainittavia ongelmia. Vuoritien KOMmia käytiin yrittämässä, mutta ei päästy lähellekään. Niihaman latupohjalla ei havaittu ylämäen jälkeen yhtä porukasta irronnutta, jota palattiin etsimään. Arvelimme hänen lähteneen keskussairaalan kohdasta toisaalle. Hieno tunnelma, mutta jalat ovat huomenna luultavasti melko tiltissä.  :Vink: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1964763853

----------


## jalo

Juu - oltiin jo "kotipesässä" enkä siinä sitten huomannut mainita irtaantumisesta. Terppa vois lähettää yksityisviestillä tiedot minkä kokoisen renkaan haluaa paluupostissa ja mihin sen huomenna toimitan ja monelta.





> Hieno keli houkutteli 11 ajajaa illan valocyclolenkille, joka ajettiin suunnitelman mukaisesti Ruutanaan. Uusia teitä löytyi ja myös pätkä erittäin kuraista ja liukasta polkua. Metsäautotiellä meni tuplasnakebiteen yhdeltä kuskilta etu- ja takarengas ja yhdestä lampusta irtosi johto(?) maantiellä. Muuten ei mainittavia ongelmia. Vuoritien KOMmia käytiin yrittämässä, mutta ei päästy lähellekään. Niihaman latupohjalla ei havaittu ylämäen jälkeen yhtä porukasta irronnutta, jota palattiin etsimään. Arvelimme hänen lähteneen keskussairaalan kohdasta toisaalle. Hieno tunnelma, mutta jalat ovat huomenna luultavasti melko tiltissä. 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/411486

----------


## jalo

Niin ja tietysti kiitokset avusta ja odottelusta.





> Juu - oltiin jo "kotipesässä" enkä siinä sitten huomannut mainita irtaantumisesta. Terppa vois lähettää yksityisviestillä tiedot minkä kokoisen renkaan haluaa paluupostissa ja mihin sen huomenna toimitan ja monelta.

----------


## plr

Koska keli näyttää huomennakin hienolta, niin ajan maantielenkin Valkeakoskelle. Lähden klo 18 Viinikan liikenneympyrän Teboililta ja Valkeakoskella kahvitauko Nesteellä. Tasaista PK-rasitusta tiedossa. Mukaan saa tulla, tällä lenkillä ei hengästy.

----------


## plr

> Koska keli näyttää huomennakin hienolta ..



Ei se keli sitten niin hieno lopulta ollutkaan, pimeä kyllä. Valkeakosken tienoilla alkoi tihkusade, joka kasteli tiet ja lopulta myös vaatteet. Joka paikka on (taas kerran) läpeensä kurassa. Suunniteltu lenkki kuitenkin ajettiin neljällä ajajalla, joista kaksi vetotöissä. Sain itse siirtymineen satasen rikki, mikä on marraskuun puolivälin maantielenkiksi melko harvinaista. Välikahvit käytiin juomassa Sääksmäentien Nesteellä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1966792003

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna lähtee maantievarusteinen peekoo-lenkki klo 10 Pirkkalan vanhalta kirkolta. Kyseessä on urheilullinen noin 200 wattinen ja tavoitteellisesti tasatehoinen lenkki, joka ajetaan lähtökohtaisesti ilman merkittävää kahvitaukoa. Reilu satanen ja nelisen tuntia laadukasta jauhantaa mitokondrioita kasvattaen. Jos porukkaa tulee paljon, jakaannutaan jotenkin siten, että vetorinki on riittävän pieni.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Lähtisin mukaan, mutta huomenna on muuta menoa.  :Irvistys:  Sääennuste lupaa hienoa keliä, varmasti voittaa eilisen.

----------


## ranttis

Huomenna ei myöskään ehdi mutta sunnuntaina ajelen kyllä vaikka on hieman viileämpää kuin lauantaina. Liian hieno keli silti hukkaan heitettäväksi 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Kevyellä syklolenkillä tämmöinen plääni: klo 9.30 startti Mustastalahdesta, klo 9.50 Vaakkolampi ja siitä Lammnpään kautta Lentävänniemeen 
ja keskustaan Keskiön https://www.facebook.com/pyorakauppakeskio/ avajaiskahveille. 
Toinen lenkura sitten Niihaman latupohjille.
60 - 70km ja 3 - 4 tuntia ajoaikaa.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Maantielenkki mentiin speksin mukaan aivan poikkeuksellisessa marrassäässä. Pääosin kuivaa ja moneen kertaan aurinko lämmitti poskea ja kirkkaus virkisti mieltä 

Ajo oli laadukasta ja tasaista hyvässä porukassa. Pitkähkö matka ja melko korkea (avewatit 208 mulla) rasitustaso johti siihen, että reissusta tuli semmoinen neljä pientä kanuunapoikaa -leikki. Neljällä lähdettiin, kahden tunnin jälkeen jatkettiin kolmella, kolmen tunnin jälkeen kaksin ja viimeiset puoli tuntia ajoin yksin. Selvennetään kuitenkin sen verran, että jättäytymiset tehtiin sopimuksesta.

Melkein 300 gramma rasvaa siinä paloi. Toivottavasti syntyi muutama mitokondrio. https://www.strava.com/activities/1969383237. Kiitos retkueelle!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Kevyt syklolenkki ei pysynyt ihan kevyenä, mutta porukka silti vaan lisääntyi. 
Viidellä startattiin ja seitsemällä lopeteltiin.
Kahvittelussa tehtiin ennätys: kolmet.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1969641155

----------


## -Markku-

Itselläkin oli tarkoitus lähteä Kommutterin lenkille mukaan, mutta pyörä päätti toisin. Eilen vaihdettu uusi ketju ei ollut suostuvainen yhteistyöhön vanhan kasetin kanssa, joten aika pian kotoa lähdettyä u-käännös ja vaihtamaan uusi kasetti. Lähtöpaikan perusteella arvelin, että lenkki suuntautunee etelään, joten ajoin Lempäälään vastaan. Valitettavasti arvaus oli väärä, joten päädyin sitten ajamaan lenkkiä ihan omaan tahtiin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Itselläkin oli tarkoitus lähteä Kommutterin lenkille mukaan, mutta pyörä päätti toisin. Eilen vaihdettu uusi ketju ei ollut suostuvainen yhteistyöhön vanhan kasetin kanssa, joten aika pian kotoa lähdettyä u-käännös ja vaihtamaan uusi kasetti. Lähtöpaikan perusteella arvelin, että lenkki suuntautunee etelään, joten ajoin Lempäälään vastaan. Valitettavasti arvaus oli väärä, joten päädyin sitten ajamaan lenkkiä ihan omaan tahtiin.



No voi rähmä. Me arvottiin siinä kirkolla Frp:n kanssa suuntaa ja lähettiin valittuun vähän silläkin ajatuksella, että joku myöhäinen saattaisi tulla vastaan. No kaksi tuli, mutta valitettavasti et ollut joukossa...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntainakin ajelen.
Oikeesti kevyesti klo 10.45 startilla Mustastalahdesta kohti länttä.
Vaakkolammilla n klo 11.05. 
Pyhä++ tai Hopeatie+... Kolmisen tuntia.

----------


## Talisker

Kevyesti ja pitkään mentiin. Tuulikaan ei juuri haitannut, mutta savisen pinnan imutus oli melkoinen lisä paikoitellen. 
(Melon poikki ei vieläkään pääse. Ossi Somman puiston linkki alla, sielläkin käytiin.) 
Kuusi meitä oli. Näin Stravallani: https://www.strava.com/activities/1971853069

https://www.nokiankaupunki.fi/vapaa-...veistospuisto/

----------


## plr

Keskiviikkona taas valocycloillaan klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Koska sääennuste näyttää pakkasta ja Savontie lienee kovettunut, niin suuntaamme sinne. Tällä kerralla ajetaan suhteellisen tasaisella rasituksella niin, että reittiin menee noin kaksi tuntia. Se onnistuu 24 km/h keskarilla. Kesärenkailla pärjännee. Kunnon valot pyörään ja tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/414305

----------


## plr

Mainio keli tänään valocycloiluun: Kuivaa ja kovaa tietä vaihteeksi täysi(?)kuun paisteessa. Savontie oli kuoppia lukuunottamatta sileä ja vauhdikkaassa kunnossa. Tekniset ongelmat rajoittuivat yhteen pyörään, jonka olin järkevästi pessyt eilen illalla ja laittanut kylmään varastoon sen jälkeen. Starttiin pääsi muutamalla vaihteella, koska takavaihtajan vaijerinkuoreen oli päässyt vettä, joka oli jäätynyt. Siitä onneksi selvittiin kun jaksoi kelata vaihteita riittävän kauan edestakaisin. Hervantaan noustessa sitten jäätyi vapaaratas ja kammet kyllä pyörivät hyvin, mutta pyörä ei liikkunut.  :Leveä hymy:  Aina rullailun jälkeen sai hetken hakea vapaarattaan kynnen kiinnittymistä. Maantielle päästyä tulikin sitten ajettua 30 km ilman pyöritystaukoja. Joku mittari taisi näyttää kylmimmillään -9 C ja se jo alkoi tuntua varpaissa ja sormissa. Kuusi henkeä oli mukana ja ajettiin aika tasaisella rasituksella, kuten suunnitelma oli.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1977458140

----------


## plr

> .. jäätyi vapaaratas ..



Ongelma olikin Fulcrumin vapaarattaan katkennut jousi, joka ei nostanut kuin huonosti yhtä kynttä ylös. Hyvää tuuria, että pääsi kotiin asti.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajettaisko huomenna taas reipasta Z2 peekoota, esim. Siuron kautta Jyrävuoren tai Jumesniemen suunnan hiekkateille? Cyclolla nelisen tuntia, napsua-kahta kevyemmin kuin viikko sitten, tauko tarpeen mukaan. Klo 10.15 Mustavuoren kohdalta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JuRi

> Ongelma olikin Fulcrumin vapaarattaan katkennut jousi, joka ei nostanut kuin huonosti yhtä kynttä ylös. Hyvää tuuria, että pääsi kotiin asti.



Onneksi nämä eivät ole kovin yleisiä.
Matka kyllä stoppaa siihen kun polkimista loppuu pito.

----------


## JuRi

> Ajettaisko huomenna taas reipasta Z2 peekoota, esim. Siuron kautta Jyrävuoren tai Jumesniemen suunnan hiekkateille? Cyclolla nelisen tuntia, napsua-kahta kevyemmin kuin viikko sitten, tauko tarpeen mukaan. Klo 10.15 Mustavuoren kohdalta.



Tämä kuulostaa kahdella tapaa hyvältä:
1. napsua-kahta kevyemmin - saattaapi jaksaa loppuunasti
2. klo 10.15 - ehtii ajoissa perille

Tarkoittaako Mustavuoren kohdalta Nokiantietä Kalkun kehätien risteyksen tietämillä vai jotain muuta??

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Tarkoittaako Mustavuoren kohdalta Nokiantietä Kalkun kehätien risteyksen tietämillä vai jotain muuta??



Nokiantiellä entiselle laskettelurinteelle vievän tien risteyksen kohta. Ennen Kalkun Kehätietä Tampereelta tultaessa.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Kevyempi syklolenkki starttaa jo klo 9.10 Mustastalahdesta. 
N klo 9.30 Vaakkolammilla ja siitä Pirkkalan pikkuteille.
Nelisen tuntia sisältäen paluukahvit Hakasella.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Olipahan täydellinen marraskuinen ajopäivä. Pienten teknisten alkuselvittelyn ansiosta saatiin kolmaskin jäsen mukaan ja kolmeen pekkaan pyöriteltiin Jyrävuorelle mitä loistavimmassa säässä: pikkupakkasta, aurinkoa, kuulasta kuuran koristamaa maisemaa ja kerrassaan erinomaiset tiet. Liukkautta ei kuurasta huolimatta ollut kuin parissa jäätyneessä rapakossa. 

Urheilullisestikin kutakuinkin täydellinen lenkki. Keskiwatit 187, normaalisoituna 194, eli hyvin tasaista ja aiottua menoa. Nollawatteja vain 14 minuuttia eli ryhmässä tehtiin töitä koko ajan. Mäkinen reitti huomioiden ajettiin kyllä hyvin, kun tavoitteena oli laadukas Z2 harjoitus. Kiitos ride buddyille!

Varpaita lämmiteltiin kahvitauolla Kiskokabinetissa. https://www.strava.com/activities/1982044587


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Oli kieltämättä aika optimikeli tänään. Paljon tuli nousumetrejä suhteessa matkaan. Nyt kun sain tehomittarin huollosta, niin se kertoi kotoa kotiin keskitehoksi 196W, painotettu 207W. Tuntui yllättävän kevyeltä. Tästäkin pyörästä jäätyivät vaihteet tiistain pesussa ja niiden kanssa sai hieman alussa säätää, joten väärin pesty. ;D

----------


## Talisker

Kevyt syklolenkki kiemurteli mahtavissa maisemissa ja kovilla ulkoiluteillä. Ei liukasta. Kahvit Sorvantien Shellillä,
jossa ylläri ylläri on A-oikeudet ja ehkä siksi puheliasta seuraa.

Viisi meitä oli ja näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1981850795

----------


## Talisker

Hiljaista oli kommenttien kanssa.
Menen napit korvilla yksikseni jonnekin...





> Huomenna mun pitää olla pois kotoa klo 10 - 14 välillä. 
> Mitäs muuta silloin vois tehdä kuin ajaa lenkkiä... 
> Kaupin - Kangasalan suunnilla olis kaiketi vähiten asfalttia. 
> Paakari se kait sitten on. Tuutko mukaan lenkille, jolla ei hengästytä?
> Startti klo 10 Mustastalahdesta, siitä rantoja pitkin Niihaman latupohjille.

----------


## ago

Ei näy sitä alkuperäistä lenkkiviestiä.

----------


## plr

Ajatus oli lähteä kymppilenkille tänään, mutta kun en kertonut kiinnostuksestani, niin voin katsoa peiliin. Kun jonkin verran lenkkejä itsekin vedän, niin tiedän että ennen lenkkiä kiinnostaa kovasti tietää onko sinne lähdössä joku mukaan. Ymmärrän, että aina ei etukäteen tiedä onko lähdössä vai ei eikä palstakaan ole paras väline indikoida mukaantuloa. Niin Nimenhuudossa kuin Stravassakin on vastausmahdollisuus, mutta niissä on vain mukana/ei mukana -vaihtoehdot. Minusta ehdottomasti pitäisi olla myös ehkä mukana -vaihtoehto, koska silloin voisi jotenkin kertoa ei-varman mukaantulon. Minulla on aika korkea kynnys kertoa julkisesti lähteväni mukaan, jos en ole kohtalaisen varma tulostani.

Käytännössä lenkeillä on yleensä huomattavasti enemmän osallistujia kuin ilmoittautuneita. Jos jollakin on hyviä ajatuksia miten tätä dilemmaa saisi ratkaistua, niin minua kiinnostaisi kuulla.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Ajatus oli lähteä kymppilenkille tänään, mutta kun en kertonut kiinnostuksestani, niin voin katsoa peiliin. Kun jonkin verran lenkkejä itsekin vedän, niin tiedän että ennen lenkkiä kiinnostaa kovasti tietää onko sinne lähdössä joku mukaan. Ymmärrän, että aina ei etukäteen tiedä onko lähdössä vai ei eikä palstakaan ole paras väline indikoida mukaantuloa. Niin Nimenhuudossa kuin Stravassakin on vastausmahdollisuus, mutta niissä on vain mukana/ei mukana -vaihtoehdot. Minusta ehdottomasti pitäisi olla myös ehkä mukana -vaihtoehto, koska silloin voisi jotenkin kertoa ei-varman mukaantulon. Minulla on aika korkea kynnys kertoa julkisesti lähteväni mukaan, jos en ole kohtalaisen varma tulostani.
> 
> Käytännössä lenkeillä on yleensä huomattavasti enemmän osallistujia kuin ilmoittautuneita. Jos jollakin on hyviä ajatuksia miten tätä dilemmaa saisi ratkaistua, niin minua kiinnostaisi kuulla.



Doodlessa on myös ehkä nappi (kaksi kertaa klikkkaa 'yes'), mutta rupeaa olemaan aika hullua, jos lenkkikyselyjä rupeaa olemaan liian monessa paikassa.

----------


## plr

Huomenna keskiviikkona taas valocycloilua klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Ajetaan pari tuntia sopivia cycloiluun sopivia reittejä. Kävin tänään testaamassa teitä ja vaikka kesärenkailla pääsee aika hyvin, niin aina ei tiestä näe onko liukasta vai ei. Hiekoitussepeliä on myös jo levitetty juuri niihin kohtiin, jotka ovat kuivia ja joissa olisi ollut hyvä pito ilman sepeliä. Huomenna on pientä pakkasta luvassa ja hyvä ajokeli. Voi olla, että lähden nastoilla tai sitten en. Ajellaan ylämäkiä tiukemmin ja muuten maltillisella rasituksella. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/416282

----------


## plr

Lisäsin reitin illan valocyclolenkille. Päätetään lähtöpaikalla ajetaanko myötä- vai vastapäivään.

----------


## plr

Päätettiin ajaa vastapäivään. Viidestä ajajasta kolme pääsi takaisin lähtöpaikalle, koska kalustoa meni hajalle varsin reippaasti. Ensin yksi takavaihtaja meni pyörätiellä heti alkumatkasta solmuun syystä, joka jäi epäselväksi. Korvake taisi ainakin katketa. Toisesta pyörästä meni teräksinen poljinakseli poikki ja sillä pääsi toivottavasti ajamaan kotiin. Muuten mentiin suunnitelman mukaan ylämäissä aika reipasta kyytiä ja muuten rauhallisemmin. Jalat tyhjenivät, vaikka pelkäsin ettei ole reitillä riittävästi nousuja. Kyllä niitä oli.  :Vink:  Liukasta ei varsinaisesti tuntunut olevan, mutta silti oli hyvä, että oli nastarenkaat. Ainakin jonkin verran tuli ajettua jäätyneiden lätäköiden yli.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1989789441

----------


## -Markku-

Pääsin kotiin katkenneen poljinakselin kanssa. Vähän oli ikävä ajaa pari ylämäkeä Hervantaan niin, että polki pääasiassa vain vasemmalla jalalla. Ajattelin mielessäni, että teillä olisi ollut Kuljun suunnalla vähän pidempi lenkki vielä kierrettävänä, joten nopean polkimen vaihdon jälkeen lähdin toiseen suuntaan vastaan. Kuvittelin ehtiväni Suolijärven eteläkulmalle, mutta missasin näköjään noin neljällä minuutilla. Kyllä se ~12 km yhdellä polkimella vaan sen verran hidastaa  :Leveä hymy:  Ajelin sitten loppua reittiä yksikseni soveltuvin osin.

----------


## plr

Huomenna lienee ihan ok ajokeli, vaikka liukkaudesta ei ole varmuutta. Käydäänpä cycloilla Kehäkukassa marrastoria katsomassa ja piirakkakahvilla. Lähtö klo 10.15 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta. Ajetaan tasaisella rasituksella rauhallista tahtia. Lähden nastarenkailla. Voidaan poiketa hiekkateillä, jos ovat kovia ja kurattomia. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Talisker

Tänään ajeltiin taas Paakariin kolmen porukalla.
Nastat oli tarpeen. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/1994124723
---
Huomenna voi Siirissä olla tungosta, kun siellä soitetaan ja lauletaan. https://www.facebook.com/KahvilaSiiri/ 
Vois silti mennä hissukseen nastarenkailla, kun luntakin voi sadella. 
Startti klo 10 Mustastalahdesta, Vaakkolamminin kautta (n klo 10.20) Anian rantatielle ja pikkuteille.

----------


## plr

Ajokeli oli tänään aivan loistava! Ajoimme kahden hengen voimin Kehäkukkaan. Aurinko paistoi ja hiekkatiet olivat varmasti vuoden parhaassa kunnossa. Kivikovia, kuivia ja pääosin ilman sepeliä. Tänään päästiin säätämään huolella kahta rengasrikkoa. Ensimmäisessä vuoden vanhan Gravdalin nastan kohdasta tuli jotakin sisärenkaaseen saakka. Toinen oli sisärenkaan rikkoutunut paikka. Pohdimme, että perinteisesti paikka on renkaan kestävin kohta, mutta onko renkaissa/paikoissa/liimassa jotakin muuttunut, koska tämä ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta. Joka tapauksessa irrotettiin vielä varmuuden vuoksi vielä venttiilin sielukin pumppua irrottaessa, joten saatiin pumpata rengas kolmeen kertaan.

95% teistä oli kuivia ja ilman jäätä, mutta niiden 5%:n vuoksi nastarenkaat olivat tänään oikea valinta. Kirkkotiekin oli erittäin ajettavassa kunnossa, vaikka näki että siellä on ollut uskomaton kuravelli ennen pakkasia.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1994374703

----------


## Kommuutteri

Olisko ketään muuta, joka EI aio viettää itsenäisyyspäivän iltaa torstaina kättelyjä katsellen? Sääennuste näyttäisi silloin hyvältä valocycloilua varten. Pääsin lähtemään klo 19, evakossa voisi olla hyvinkin 3-4 tuntia. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Huomisen sääennuste näyttää sellaista keliä, että paatuneempikin valocycloilija jo katselee harjoitusvastuksen suuntaan.  :Hymy:  Tässä mielessä Kommuutterin evakkoretki voisi kiinnostaa. Oliko jotakin suunnitelmaa suunnasta ja sisältääkö suunnitelma itsenäisyyspäiväkahvitauon?  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Huomen alkuillalle on tarjolla sisäpyöräilyä kanuunaryhmässä.
Muutama ennakkoilmoittautuja mahtuisi vielä mukaan.
Ilmoittaudu tätä kautta: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Huomisen sääennuste näyttää sellaista keliä, että paatuneempikin valocycloilija jo katselee harjoitusvastuksen suuntaan.  Tässä mielessä Kommuutterin evakkoretki voisi kiinnostaa. Oliko jotakin suunnitelmaa suunnasta ja sisältääkö suunnitelma itsenäisyyspäiväkahvitauon?



Mä olen täysin avoimin mielin suunnalle ja kahvittelulle, kunhan saa olla poissa kotoa . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tuplatripla

----------


## plr

Hieman hankalaa arvioida torstain ajokeliä. Arvaan, että pienemmät tiet ovat jäässä tai lumisia. Isot tiet suolattu ja märkiä, mutta saattavat myös ehtiä kuivaa. Periaatteessa Valkeakoskella ehtisi käydä tuossa ajassa. Sääksmäentien Neste saattaa olla auki.

----------


## Kommuutteri

[QUOTE=..Periaatteessa Valkeakoskella ehtisi käydä tuossa ajassa. Sääksmäentien Neste saattaa olla auki.[/QUOTE]

Olisko se sitten klo 19 Koivistonkylän Prismalla ja siitä sitten kelin mukaan vaikka V-Koskelle? Mieluiten toki ajaisi lumisilla väylillä, joilta liukkain pinta on ehtinyt sateessa jo poistua/lumettua.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kuulostaa hyvältä! Valkeakoskelle pääsee montaa reittiä, asfalttia tai hiekkateitä. Luntahan tänne ei sitten oikeastaan tullutkaan, joten paljasta tietä on odotettavissa.

----------


## plr

Esim. https://www.strava.com/routes/16376117 noin 80 km enimmäkseen hiekkateitä. Reittiähän ei tarvitse päättää ennen kuin näkee paikan päällä ajokelin.

----------


## izmo

> Hieman hankalaa arvioida torstain ajokeliä. Arvaan, että pienemmät tiet ovat jäässä tai lumisia. Isot tiet suolattu ja märkiä, mutta saattavat myös ehtiä kuivaa. Periaatteessa Valkeakoskella ehtisi käydä tuossa ajassa. Sääksmäentien Neste saattaa olla auki.



Päivänvalossa tarkastettu tiet ja paikoin lumen alla jäätyneitä lätäkköjä mutta päivänvalossa näkee että pimeellä tarkkana

----------


## plr

Päätettiin ajaa hiekkateitä mahdollisimman paljon. Jäätyneitä lätäkköjä oli ja tietkin paikoitellen jäässä ja lumen peitossa. Vähän renkaat lipsahtelivat spooreissa, mutta ei kaatumisia. Teiden kunto oli kokonaisuutena erittäin hyvä. Sääksmäentien Neste oli auki ja siellä kahvit. Isot tiet oli suolattu ja ne olivat hirveässä kunnossa. Onneksi ei ollut pitkää pätkää niillä ajoa. Hervannan ja Valkeakosken välillä näimme yhden mopoauton eikä mitään muuta liikennettä, joten oli melko hiljaista.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2003923694

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Päätettiin ajaa hiekkateitä mahdollisimman paljon... Teiden kunto oli kokonaisuutena erittäin hyvä. Sääksmäentien Neste oli auki ja siellä kahvit. Isot tiet oli suolattu ja ne olivat hirveässä kunnossa. Onneksi ei ollut pitkää pätkää niillä ajoa. Hervannan ja Valkeakosken välillä näimme yhden mopoauton eikä mitään muuta liikennettä, joten oli melko hiljaista. 
> [/url]



Olipa kerrassaan mainio lenkki ja olosuhde. Ajamattomia teitä roppakaupalla. Urheilullisestikin mitä mainioin ilta.
Itsenäisyyspäivä on tosiaan suomalaisille rauhallinen ja yksityinen juhla.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Eiköhän tänäänkin voisi ajella pari tuntia valocyclolenkkiä. Startti klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Ajetaan rauhallista jutteluvauhtia ja testataan kalusto pyöräilykauden yhtä päätapahtumaa eli viikonlopun Talvipäivänseisausajoa varten. Tervetuloa mukaan!

PS Jos on halua, niin voidaan treenata kahvitaukoilua lenkin päätteeksi!

----------


## plr

Nopeasta ilmoituksesta huolimatta yksi ehti lisäkseni valocyclolenkille. Rauhallisesti kierreltiin oheinen reitti. Hiekkatiet ovat enimmäkseen jäässä, joten nastat ovat tarpeelliset.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2013912452

----------


## plr

Huomenna näyttäisi tulevan hieno aurinkoinen pikkupakkassää. Ajetaan kevyt parin-kolmen tunnin cyclolenkki alkaen Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta klo 10. Suuntana voisi olla Pinsiö ja käydään kahvilla Aallon leipomossa Ylöjärvellä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Talisker

Tuun mukaan ja ajelen itselleni kevyesti.

----------


## plr

Kevyesti mentiin kolmisen tuntia suunnitelman mukaisesti kuuden hengen porukalla. Poikettiin vielä loppumatkasta Tohloppijärvelle katsomaan luistelumeininkiä. Hieman oli teillä irtolunta, muuten ykkösluokan talvikeli auringonpaisteessa koko matka.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2072856906

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna ajattelin ajella Säijän hiekkatietä puolen päivän aikaan pari-kolme tuntia, kun pakkanen on ehtinyt lauhtua. Tempona puolireipasta tasaista peekoota eli 190-200 wattia. Tarpeen mukaan lämmittely- ja kahvitauko Kuokkalan Nesteellä tai Siirissä. Vanhalla Kirkolla klo 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nanolady

Hurautan autolla huomenna kaupunkiin puolen päivän jälkeen, ja ajattelin heittää pyörän peräloosteriin ja käydä kokeileen kuinka kylmä tulee sotkotellessa! Reittiä tai mitään ei ole vielä(kään), ja aika on rajattu n. 2-3h! Seuraan saa liittyä, ja ehdottaa hyvää taukokohdetta/lenkuraa! Ja se vauhti on hyvin, hyvin maltillista!

----------


## josku

Olisko huominen lähtö klo 12 Mustastalahdesta cycloilla ja vastaavilla Vaakon kautta Pirkkalaan katsomaan missä kunnossa pikkutiet ovat. Aikatauluna tuo 2-3h reissu.

----------


## Nanolady

> Olisko huominen lähtö klo 12 Mustastalahdesta cycloilla ja vastaavilla Vaakon kautta Pirkkalaan katsomaan missä kunnossa pikkutiet ovat. Aikatauluna tuo 2-3h reissu.



Yhdeltä? Tauko jossain?

----------


## josku

> Yhdeltä? Tauko jossain?



Mulla menee valitettava liian myöhään jos yhdeltä lähdetään Tauko mielellään, mutta jää melkein paluumatkalle Pirkkalaan. Hakanen jos on vielä auki, tai sit Teboil. Kuokkalaan ei tuolla aikataululla pääse.

----------


## Nanolady

Ok, jos ny joku haluaa lähteä messiin, oon yhdeltä mustassalahdessa, ja jollei ketään näy, lähden johonkin suhailemaan keskenäni!

----------


## Talisker

Koeta Nanolady nyvvaan ehtiä klo 12:ksi Mustaanlahteen tai klo 12.20:ksi Vaakkolammille, niin ei tarvitse yksin ajella.

----------


## Nanolady

> Koeta Nanolady nyvvaan ehtiä klo 12:ksi Mustaanlahteen tai klo 12.20:ksi Vaakkolammille, niin ei tarvitse yksin ajella.



Jälkikasvun telinevoikka loppuu ikurissa 11.40, jonka jälkeen on syötävä jossain, ja sitten kelkon hänet kaupunkiin!

----------


## Nanolady

Ja kun oikeen veivataan, niin ei tuo yksi nyt haluakaan tänään voikkaan, joten olen 12 mustanlahden satamassa!

----------


## Kommuutteri

Viime viikonloppuna oli jo ihan hyvä maantiekeli (nastacyclolla) ja ensi sunnuntaiksi luvassa vielä parempaa. Ajattelin ajella tuolloin nelisen tuntia etelän suunnan kautta kiepaten, tasaisehkolla noin parin sadan watin tehoilla. Pit stop Pirkkalan Wanhalla kirkolla klo 10.15 , ja jos tarve on, niin kahvitauko kolmen tunnin hujakoilla. Ajetaan sepelinkestävin renkain. Tervetuloa kuntourheilemaan!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

^ Yritän päästä Pirkkalaan tuolloin. Jotta pysyy pk:lla pääosin niin saatan peesailla pääosin niin palvelee tarkoitustaan paremmin.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivve

Nyt kun alkaa talven selkä taittua niin täytyy varmaankin tuo Sibbo vaihteistaa ja alkaa tekemään myös lenkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajettiin kahteen pekkaan suunnitelman mukaan ja valittiin reitiksi Pyhäjärven kierros vastapäivään. Suunnitelmasta poiketen välillä lensi kuraa, mutta ei annettu haitata. Yksi yhdistetty bio/geelitauko pidettiin, muuten keskityttiin pyörittämiseen. Ajettiin sillai kivasti nousevin tehoin, keskiwatit 201. Mainio lenkki peruskauteen.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2171603427



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Tänään ajeltiin Kuokkalan Nesteelle viiden kuskin voimin. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2185544245
---
Huomiseksi kaavaillaan taas sykloilla Kehäkukan lenkkiä, semmoista satasta. Kevyemmin kuin tänään.
Startti klo 9.30 WMKM:lta Teivon kautta Ylöjärvelle ja Lintuharjun yli Kehäkukkaan.
Siinä näkee hiihtäjiäkin.
Paluu lyhintä reittiä Timin, Mahnalan, Teivon kautta Tampereelle.

Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events

----------


## makton

Siellä on, ainakin näin ihan aamusta, hieman vilpoista...

----------


## Talisker

On joo.
Nyt lämpötilakäyrät onneksi käänty nousuun.

----------


## josku

Huomenna sunnuntaina ei aurinko paista, mutta ei pitäisi tulla vettäkään. 
Ajellaan WMKM:ltä asfalttia pitkin Kuokkalan Nesteelle ja takaisin. 
Vauhti on rauhallinen syklo/nastarengasvauhti. Lähtö 9:30.

----------


## josku

Kaksi meitä lähti syklolla Nesteelle pullaa syömään  :Hymy:  Keli oli keväisen kostea. Stravassa näytti tältä https://www.strava.com/activities/2219149854

----------


## Talisker

Kampaviineri. Palaveerasitteko?

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sunnuntaina luvassa kuivunutta joskin hieman tuulista keliä. Suunnitelma olisi ajaa cx/ maantiepyörällä Pyhäjärven kierto vastapäivään eli Nokia-Tottijärvi-Vesilahti-Lempäälä-Pirkkala, mikä on länsituulelle ja porukalle hyvin sopiva lenkki.
Kokoontua voisi klo 11.15 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla, kun on ehtinyt lämmetä.
Tempo tasaista ja kohtuullista, keulilla tarvitaan 200-250 w, peesissä selvästi vähemmän. Kahvittelua Lempäälässä tarpeen mukaan.

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Sunnuntaina luvassa kuivunutta joskin hieman tuulista keliä.....



CANCEL:  tuulta on nyt YR:ssä luvassa lähemmäs 10 m/s . On sen verran kova puhuri, että vedän kutsun pois ja ajan huomenna sisällä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Huomenna tosiaan tuulee aikas lailla, mutta siitäkin huolimatta ajattelin lähteä tuulta uhmaten pyöräilemään ja piirakkaa syömään Kehäkukkaan. Menomatka vastatuulta ja ehkä jopa hiukan yltyneeseen tuuleen myötäisessä takaisin. Tällainen lenkki https://www.strava.com/activities/2188218244, mutta poikkeuksellisesti myötäpäivään ajellen.

Syklolla lähden ja nastat on alla, eli vauhtiarvio luokkaa 22-24km/h. 

Lähtö VMKM:ltä klo 9:30.

----------


## josku

Neljä meitä lähti Kehäkukkaan kahville. Mennessä oli melkoista vasta/sivutuulta, mutta kotimatkalla sitten myötäistä, kuten pitikin.
Melkoinen sekarengastus oli alla. Kahdella nastat, yhdessä syklon suvikumit ja yhdellä hybridissä 19mm tuubit. Nätisti mentiin ryhmässä, mitä nyt tuubimies otti pari kylttiä  :Hymy: 
Ainoa tekninen oli paluumatkalla kanssapolkijan takavaihtajan vaijerin katkeaminen, onneksi oli myötäistä kotiin. 

Strava näyttää tällaista https://www.strava.com/activities/2236580562

----------


## frp

Sunnuntaisin nukutaan aamulla, joten ajoin vähän myöhempään oman lenkin. Oli hyvin valittu reitti. Tuntui että aika suojassa selvisi vastaset osuudet ja pitkä Sastamala-Lempäälä meni ihan suorassa myötäsessä suorastaan lentämällä nappularenkailla. Nohkuan tiekään ei ollut ihan niin kamala kun pelkäsin. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3491736340

----------


## plr

> .. takavaihtajan vaijerin katkeaminen ..



Olihan tästä oireita ollut havaittavissa jo muutamalla edellisellä lenkillä. En vain uskonut, että vaijeri voisi olla menossa, koska sillä oli ajettu vasta 4400 km. Nyt on uusi vaijeri ja seuraavalla kerralla vaijerin vaihto heti kun alkaa vaihtaminen takkuilla. Hyvä, ettei mennyt aamun vastatuulessa, koska olisi 36/46-11 välityksillä mennyt aika tiukaksi paikoitellen. Myötätuuleen ei ollut noilla välityksillä ongelmia. Hyvä lenkki ja hieno keli!

----------


## Esa S

Lauantaina voisi olla perinteisen (3. vaiko 4. kerta?) Kevätklassikon eli Eerikkilän retken aika, reilu 200 km.

Edit.  4. kertahan tämä jo on.

----------


## plr

Jokohan tiet ovat ajokunnossa? Eilen Kehäkukan lenkillä oli vielä muutamassa varjopaikassa jäätä ja liukasta. Jos tiet ovat kunnossa, niin lähden mukaan.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Lauantaina voisi olla perinteisen (3. vaiko 4. kerta?) Kevätklassikon eli Eerikkilän retken aika, reilu 200 km.
> 
> Edit.  4. kertahan tämä jo on.



Erinomainen ajatus! Lyön vetoa, että tämän viikon lämmöt sulattaa viimetkin varjo paikat. Säijä on esimerkiksi täysin sulaa jo.
Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

Lähteekö ne Eerikkälään cycloilla vaiko jo oikein roadbike-meiningillä? Viime keväänä oli muistaakseni se yksi maalaistie ihan jäätä vielä...? 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Eerikkilään mennään maantiepyörillä kesärengastuksella. Viime vuonna siellä käytiin 14.4. En muista oliko teillä silloin jäätä.

----------


## Esa S

Viimeistään perjantaina sulaa kaikki tuolla reitillä. Viime vuonna oli myöhäisin päivä, mutta ei ihan maaliskuun puolella ole tainnut aiemmin onnistua?

----------


## plr

Ei ole maaliskuussa ajettu aikaisemmin. Alla vähän statistiikkaa, josta näkee että rauhallisesta lenkistä on kyse. Perinteisesti menomatkalla on pidetty pari banaanitaukoa, Eerikkilässä noin tunnin lounas seisovasta pöydästä ja paluumatkalla Toijalassa kahvitauko. Tänä vuonna samalla kaavalla?

2.4.2016; 225 km; 27,4 km/h; https://www.strava.com/activities/533654501
8.4.2017; 225 km; 28,8 km/h; https://www.strava.com/activities/933341864
14.4.2018; 239 km; 28,3 km/h; https://www.strava.com/activities/1508227772

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

Ajettiin näköjään 25.3. yksi satasen cyclolenkki osin samaa reittiä ja siitä on jäänyt muistikuva jäisestä tiestä.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

Samalla kaavalla, ehkä mieluummin tuo lyhyempi vaihtoehto taas tällä kertaa. Tämä on samalla 200 km brevet, mutta ei ole pakko leimailla korttia jollei taho.
Minullakaan ei ole vielä korttia, mutta kerään kuitit talteen. Jos jollain on ylimääräisiä kortteja, niin voisi ottaa mukaan.

----------


## Raimo R

Olen myös alustavasti mukana. Minulta löytyy 8 keltaista korttia.

----------


## Esa S

^ Hyvä juttu.

----------


## KKAL

Ajetaanko asfalttia koko matkan? Cyclokin vois kulkee, kun on suvikummit alla.

----------


## Esa S

Pelkästään puhdasta ja toivottavasti kuivaakin asvalttia. Eli ei mennä kelveille missään vaiheessa. Ei niitä juuri tuolla reitillä olekaan. Lähtöpaikalle Pirkkalan ABClle kannattaa tulla autolla jos ei pääse kelvittömästi muuten.
Lähtöaika pitää vielä tarkistaa vanhoista retkistä, mutta aika aikaisin lähdetään, että ehditään lounasbuffettiin.

----------


## plr

Kahdeksalta on taidettu pari kertaa lähteä ja kerran 8.45. Lounas on klo 11-14.

----------


## Esa S

Kasilta on hyvä lähteä, niin ei tule kiire. Kerran piti varoa aamuliukkautta, siksi oli se mahdollisimman myöhäinen lähtö. Ja aina aiemmin ollut jo kesäaika.

----------


## Jaakko Valaskivi

En pääse nyt harmi mukaan. Flunssa jonka toivoin helpottavan lähtikin päinvastoin pahenemaan. Onhan lauantaihin vielä päiviä, mutta ei viitsi toipilaana noin pitkään vetoon lähteä. Hyvää reissua teille!

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Recado

Hmm. Lauantai harkinnassa, ainakin mikäli sääennuste ei tuosta huonommaksi mene.

----------


## josku

Lauantaina tarjolla lyhyempää lenkkiä hiukan myöhäisemmällä aikataululla. Lähdetään klo 10 WMKM:ltä tervehtimään Koskenvoiman kahvilan väkeä ja avaamaan kevätkausi silläkin suunnalla. Itse lähden matkaan tod. näk. syklolla jossa kesäkumit alla. Koko matka mennään asfalttia ja sepeliä vältellen. 
Vauhti on (oikeasti) rauhallinen. 
Matkaa kertyy noin 90km.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Esa voi korjata mahdollisen väärinkäsityksen, mutta ylläolevan keskustelun voinee summata siten , että kevätklassikko Eerikkilään lähtee tulevana lauantaina klo 8 Pirkkalan ABC:ltä.

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

> Esa voi korjata mahdollisen väärinkäsityksen, mutta ylläolevan keskustelun voinee summata siten , että kevätklassikko Eerikkilään lähtee tulevana lauantaina klo 8 Pirkkalan ABC:ltä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvä yhteenveto, eli huomenna 30.3.2019 Reitti https://www.strava.com/activities/533654501

----------


## -Markku-

> Hyvä yhteenveto, eli huomenna 30.3.2019 Reitti https://www.strava.com/activities/533654501



Mukana.

----------


## KKAL

Tulossa...

----------


## Raimo R

10 hengen voimin kävimme lounaalla Eerikkilässä. Yksi kääntyi kotiinsa Lempäälästä takanavasta kuuluneen vinkumisen johdosta. Vauhdikkaalla menomatkalla tiet olivat märkiä, mutta aurinko alkoi paistaa kirkkaammalta taivaalta alkumatkasta ja tietkin kuivuivat tai eivät olleet osuneet sateen kohdalle... Lounas oli jälleen riittävä ja maukas.
Matkalla sattui ja tapahtui kaikkea pientä. Yksi löysä satulatolpan kiristin, kolme rengasrikkoa (joista kaksi samaan reikään Lempäälään saapuessa), reikään ajon johdosta kääntynyt ohjaustanko.. Tieraivon vallassa olleet autolla ohittajat olivat tänään myös ikävän monilukuisesti edustettuina. Ohituksia todella läheltä, eteen jarruttamisia, tienvarsien hiekkojen pöllytystä ohituksen jälkeen jne.. Mikä autoilijoita oikein ahdistaa kun pitää vaarantaa muiden kanssakulkijoiden henkeä ja turvallisuutta?!? Oli liikenteessä myös monia todella kohteliaitakin autoilijoita. Lentoasemalta tullut taksi antoi meille näyttävästi tietä omasta etuajo-oikeudestaan huolimatta ja näimme myös useita todella tyylikkäitä ja rauhallisia perässä odotteluja ja sitten hyvän ohituspaikan tullen ohittajia!
Kiitos kaikille mukana olleilla hienosta maantiekauden avauksesta ja varsinkin loppumatkan vetoavusta kun krampit alkoivat vaania!

----------


## plr

Oli hyvä retki taas kerran. Parissa kohdassa oli vielä jääpolannetta jokusen kymmenen metriä. Tiet olivat kuivia 90-prosenttisesti, mutta ne loput 10% lennättivät kuraa hyvin tehokkaasti. Levyjarrut pitivät aivan järkyttävää ääntä, sori että pelästytin muutaman kerran hidastaessa. Lähti tänäkin vuonna maantiekausi käyntiin maaliskuussa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2252324169

----------


## Matti

Katselin plr:n dataa ja ihmettelen, miten tuolle välille voi saada nousua yli 1 800 metriä. Itselläni loppuu usko noihin nousumetreihin, koska oikea luku tuolla reitillä lienee noin 1 000 nm.

Mutta tärkein juttu on se, että valitettavasti en päässyt mukaan, kun piti juottaa muita, mutta kiinnostaisiko jotain 400 km pääsiäisenä?

Ja isot peukut kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## Esa S

Mun mittari näytti nousua 1700 ja laskua 1565, eli ilmanpaine on vähän vaihtunut päivän aikana. Plrn vanhat jäljet näyttää vähän yli 1600 m, paitsi se pidempi versio 1700, eli kyllä se varmaan siinä 1600 m paikkeilla on. Reitti on paikoin melko tasainen, mutta kyllä siinä se "vuoristo" osuuskin on. Sen huomaa paremmin paluumatkalla.

300 ja 400 sitten seuraavana, kun sopivaa keliä vaan osuu kohdille, ehkä pääsiäisenäkin.

----------


## -Markku-

> Katselin plr:n dataa ja ihmettelen, miten tuolle välille voi saada nousua yli 1 800 metriä. Itselläni loppuu usko noihin nousumetreihin, koska oikea luku tuolla reitillä lienee noin 1 000 nm.



Polarin GPS:ään perustuvan datan mukaan yhteislenkkiosuuden nousumetrit noin 1260 m ja Google Mapsin korkeustietojen mukaan noin 660 m. Eli todellinen varmaan jossain nollan ja kolmen kilometrin välillä, ehkä  :Leveä hymy: 





> Mutta tärkein juttu on se, että valitettavasti en päässyt mukaan, kun piti juottaa muita, mutta kiinnostaisiko jotain 400 km pääsiäisenä?



Pyörälenkki pääsiäisenä kiinnostaa ainakin alustavasti. Edellyttää tosin hyvää ilmaa.

----------


## plr

Mittareissa on hieman eroja. Nyt oli käytössä Wahoo Elemnt Bolt ja aikaisemmin on tainnut olla Polar V800. Molemmissa on ilmanpaineanturi, joten niillä pitäisi periaatteessa saada melko tarkkaa korkeusdataa. Tuntuma on, että Bolt antaa enemmän nousumetrejä.

----------


## Matti

Tuohon Markun lukemaan uskon. Kuitenkin tuo lenkki on melko tasainen. Pitkän Pirkan nousu on noin 0,85 % matkasta ja kun mennään Forssaan, niin nousujen pitäisi olla luokkaa 0,5 - 0,6 %. Breveteillä noita nousuja tulee tarkkailtua aika tarkasti ja aina kun mennään yli 0,6 % niin on tullut valittua "mäkinen" (haastava) reitti. Kalajoen tonni oli 0,42 % ja Päijänteen kierto 0,82 % (400 km). Jos suuntana on Forssa, niin kaikki yli 0,6 % on mielestäni mittausvirhettä. Olen ajannut Forssasta Hervantaan ja saanut nousumetreiksi  sadalle kilometrille 459 metriä. Vaikka reitti oli eri kuin teillä, niin ei teidänkään reittiin vuoristoja sisälly. Lisäksi Raimon kanssa on tullut yhdellä 200 km lenkillä ajettua viimeinen 80 km, joka pitkälti vastaa teidän reittiä, ja silloin nousua tuli 463 m (0,58 %), joskin meidän "maali" oli Lahdesjärvellä, joka on mäen päällä.

Ja -Markku- otetaan pääsiäisenä mukaan, jos säälii vanhoja ja hitaita ukkoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Vaikea on tarkasti sanoa montako nousumetriä reitille osuu, kun mittarit ja kartat näyttävät eri lukemia. RideWithGPS sanoo, että yhteen suuntaan on 1150 nousumetriä. Minusta tuolla reitillä on nousua kohtuullisesti, se ei ole mikään tasamaareitti. Varsinkin Hämeen järviylänkö on kumpuilevaa ja siinä kertyy nousumetrejä. Takaisin tullessa Lautaporras-Lontila -välillä jotenkin tuntuu, että nousua on jopa huomattavan paljon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Raimo R

Minulla virallisen kalibrointiproseduurin mukaan testattu Garmin 810 näytti lauantain lenkille 1330 nousumetriä.
Omata One näytti vastaavasti 1550 nousumetriä. Sitä en ole vielä saanut testattua virallisesti. Nämäkään mittaukset eivät ole ihan yhteismitalliset, sillä Garmin oli päällä ja tallensi koko ajan tauot mukaan lukien, mutta Omatassa on automaattinen talletuksen pysäytys taukojen ajan. Lisäksi Omata oli kokonaan pois päältä ruokatauon ajan.
Eroja tulee myös painekorkeuden mittausvälien ja laskenta-algoritmien eroista, joten ei ole olemassa yhtä ja ainoaa oikeaa nousumetrilukemaa..

Karttapalvelujenkin antamat arvot heittelevät ihan korkeusmallin mukaan. Omien havaintojeni mukaan tarkin korkeusmalli on käytössä paikkatietoikkunassa. Siinä puute on vain se, että sillä ei saa tietääkseni korkeusprofiilia otettua maanteitä seuraavaa reittiä pitkin, vaan itse piirrettyjä suoria murtoviivoja pitkin? "Maastoprofiili" löytyy siinä vasemman reunan valikosta, jonka jälkeen piirretään viiva ja valitaan "Näytä profiili". Siitä puuttuu myös nousu- ja laskumetrien laskenta.

----------


## frp

1345m minulla

----------


## JackOja

Sori, että puutun keskusteluun ihan vaan satunnaisena Tampere-turistina, mutta noita träkkien korkeustietoja voi laskettaa huvin ja vertailun vuoksi tälläkin: http://gpspekka.kapsi.fi/ 
GPX sisään ja tilalle saa uuden GPX:n korkeustiedoilla ja kaltevuuksilla vaikkapa GoogleEarthissa tutkittavaksi.

----------


## Esa S

Kevätklassikoiden kausi jatkuu, miten olisi ensi sunnuntaina tällainen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29609288

Aamukaffeet Gulffilla, lounas Säkylässä, loppuvauhdit kahvila Myötätuulesta.

Ja nousumetrejä vain 1867, jos tuo mainiolta vaikuttava gpspekka toimii. No sehän täytyy käydä testaamassa.

----------


## plr

> Aamukaffeet Gulffilla



Eikö Kauvatsaan ole reilu satanen? Mihin aikaan on lähtö, jos aamukahville tuonne aikoo ehtiä? Harkitsen osallistumista.

----------


## Esa S

Pitää lähteä kohtuu aikaisin, vähän niinkuin Yyterin retkelle lähtisi. Gulf aukeaa kymmeneltä, eli ehkä siinä 6:30 voisi olla startti. Myötätuuli taas menee kiinni klo 18, joten senkin takia aikainen lähtö.
Tosin viime lauantain vauhdilla ehtisi kasin lähdölläkin tuohon, mutta ei voi laskea niin kovan vauhdin varaan.

----------


## Esa S

Auringon nousu on 6:30 ja lasku 20:26, eli kyllä 6:30 on hyvä lähteä, että pääsee valoisan aikana takaisin, vaikka tulisi joitain viivytyksiä matkalla.
Lähdössä voi olla aavistuksen pakkasta, mutta on ennenkin lähdetty pakkasella liikkeelle samaa reittiä alkumatkan osalta.

----------


## Esa S

Sunnuntailounas sovittu Jokisaunalla https://www.google.com/maps/place/Jo...56769?hl=fi-FI

Kotitekoiset lihapullat ja muusi 10€, laittakaa alustavaa ilmoittautumista, paikka kun on oikeastaan vain meitä varten auki.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> laittakaa alustavaa ilmoittautumista, paikka kun on oikeastaan vain meitä varten auki.



Alustavasti mukana, siis varsin varmasti ellei jotain outoa tapahdu. Edit: ei onnistukaan, Tapahtui outoja ja pitää mennä Brysseliin pyhänä. Edit 2 : Voisin kuitenkin tulla matkaan aamupalalle Gulfille ja kääntyä siitä takaisin, mistä tulisi noin 150 kilsan lenkura, Joku muukin aikarajoitteinen voisi tehdä saman?

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Tulevana torstaina, 4.4. ajetaan eka maantie, seniorilenkkinä. Vähän kuin Juhalenkin etkot. 
WMKM:lta klo 12.30.

----------


## Esa S

Käviskö kevätklassikko nro 2 eli Säkylän retki sittenkin lauantaina? Sääennustukset on kääntyneet nyt lauantaita suosivaksi.
Minulle kävisi kumpi vaan, eli pientä galluppia tästä.

Edit: Huomasin vasta Kommuutterin viestin, eli sopiiko lauantai paremmin?

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lauantai menee ihan musiikkihommissa.

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Molemmat päivät käyvät minulle. Tämän hetken sääennuste lauantaille on paljon parempi kuin sunnuntaille.

Putsasin Eerikkilän retkellä kirskuneet jarrulevyt Bräkleenin jarrunpuhdistusspraylla. Otin jarrupalat irti, hioin ne hiekkapaperilla ja putsasin samalla aineella. Lopputulos: Aivan sama kuin ennen operaatiota. Jumalaton kirskunta eivätkä jarrut pidä yhtään.

Palat eivät ole juurikaan kuluneet ja tarkistin, että jarrumännät toimivat hyvin ja puristavat molemmilta puolilta. Kiinnostaisi tietää mitä näille voi tehdä, että ne toimisivat?! Kyseessä Shimanon hydrauliset jarrut ja Ultegra-jarrulevyt. Kokeiltu on sekä metallisia että pehmeämpiä Shimanon jarrupaloja ja molemmissa on sama ongelma.

----------


## KKAL

Jarrupalojen uusiminen?! Kokeilu pienellä investoinilla voisi toimia.

----------


## plr

Palojen vaihtoa voi tietenkin kokeilla. Näillä nykyisillä on ajettu vasta reilut kolme tonnia ja maantiepyörässä pitäisi palojen kestää paljon pidempään. Kun saisi jotenkin kiinni siitä mikä ongelma on, niin ei tarvitsisi arvailla millä sen korjaa. Jotkut ovat ilmeisesti saaneet poltettua paloista jotakin sotkua, minkä jälkeen on tilanne parantunut. No säätö jatkuu, mutta onneksi on vannejarrullisia pyöriä käytettävissä.

----------


## Pexxi

Ainakin maasturissa lähtee vinkuna monesti kun laahaa niitä vaikka sata metriä, koko ajan vähän jarrutusta koventaen. Polttaa varmaan sonnat tai lasituksen pois.

----------


## Esa S

> Käviskö kevätklassikko nro 2 eli Säkylän retki sittenkin lauantaina? Sääennustukset on kääntyneet nyt lauantaita suosivaksi.
> Minulle kävisi kumpi vaan, eli pientä galluppia tästä.
> 
> Edit: Huomasin vasta Kommuutterin viestin, eli sopiiko lauantai paremmin?



Kolme lähtijää löytyisi tällä hetkellä lauantaille, joka melko varmasti valitaan, jollei nyt sääennustukset taas muutu.

----------


## izmo

> Palojen vaihtoa voi tietenkin kokeilla. Näillä nykyisillä on ajettu vasta reilut kolme tonnia ja maantiepyörässä pitäisi palojen kestää paljon pidempään. Kun saisi jotenkin kiinni siitä mikä ongelma on, niin ei tarvitsisi arvailla millä sen korjaa. Jotkut ovat ilmeisesti saaneet poltettua paloista jotakin sotkua, minkä jälkeen on tilanne parantunut. No säätö jatkuu, mutta onneksi on vannejarrullisia pyöriä käytettävissä.



Maasturissa toimivat SLX XT sarjan jarrut kuin junan vessa vuosikausia tekemättä mitään mutta mikä ihme maantiepyörän jarrussa... no ittekin yrittäsin uusien palojen vaihtoo

Eikös maantiepyörässä myös ole läpiakseli kiekon  kiinnityksessä ?

----------


## plr

Tässä pyörässä edessä on läpiakseli ja takana pikalinkku, ongelma on molemmissa päissä. Tuntumalla sanoisin, että levyn ja palan välinen kitka on tässä ratkaisuasemassa.

----------


## Esa S

> Sunnuntailounas sovittu Jokisaunalla https://www.google.com/maps/place/Jo...56769?hl=fi-FI
> 
> Kotitekoiset lihapullat ja muusi 10€, laittakaa alustavaa ilmoittautumista, paikka kun on oikeastaan vain meitä varten auki.



Lounas onnistuu heille vielä paremmin lauantaina.
Eiköhän lauantaina mennä, 3-4 nyt mukana, lisää mahtuu hyvin.

----------


## Talisker

Lauantain ei_kilpailevaksi_kelpaavalla lenkillä ajetaan Karhen kautta Kehäkukkaan.
Kahvitellaan kahdesti: Kyrönlahdella on uuden kyläkaupan avajaiset ja halpa kahvi&pullatarjous,
Kehäkukassa sitten aina_hyvä piirakkakahvi. 
Paluu Sasin tai Siuron kautta.
Matkaa noin satanen, vauhti noin 25km/h, ei kuitenkaan yli.
Startti klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiö (Puutarhakadun ja Kuninkaankadun kulma).
Noin klo 10.30 uuden Sportaxin pihasta (Tohlopinranta 10 Epilässä).

Panin nimenhuutoonkin https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12365339

----------


## Esa S

> Lounas onnistuu heille vielä paremmin lauantaina.
> Eiköhän lauantaina mennä, 3-4 nyt mukana, lisää mahtuu hyvin.



Lukitaan lauantai. Sehän onkin jo huomenna. Startti siis Pirkkalan ABC lähtö 6:30, matka tasan tarkkaan 300 km
Kauvatsan Gulffin kautta Kauttualle, kahvila Myötätuulesta taas myötätuulta takaisin.

Eli ajetaan vähän "varastoon", kun kelit taas huononee seuraavaksi pariksi viikoksi. Paitsi jos lähtee Mallorcalle  :Hymy: 
4 nyt "varmasti" mukana, lisää mahtuu.

----------


## Talisker

Kehäkukan lenkille lähtijöiden kannattaa kuulemma mennä ajoissa Sportaxiin huomenna  :Hymy:  .

----------


## plr

En voinut olla huomaamatta, että Säkylän sotilaskoti aukeaa huomenna klo 15 ja reitti menee vajaan kilometrin päästä. Voi tosin olla, että 180 km:n kohdalla ollaan ennen kolmea, mutta eihän sitä koskaan tiedä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Esa S

> Kevätklassikoiden kausi jatkuu, miten olisi ensi sunnuntaina tällainen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29609288
> 
> Aamukaffeet Gulffilla, lounas Säkylässä, loppuvauhdit kahvila Myötätuulesta.
> 
> Ja nousumetrejä vain 1867, jos tuo mainiolta vaikuttava gpspekka toimii. No sehän täytyy käydä testaamassa.



Tämä ajettiin siis jo tänään, eikä käyty sotkun munkeilla, vaan Myötätuuli-kahvilan leivoksilla.

Aika tarkka tuo nousumetriarvaus:

https://www.strava.com/activities/2269725475

eli 1852 näytti minun vanha garmin 500. Mites muut?

----------


## plr

1783 nousumetriä minulla (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269702752) Wahoo Elemnt BOLTilla. Akussa oli vajaan 13 tunnin ajon jälkeen 23% latausta, navigointi oli päällä koko ajan, kytkettynä sykevyö ja tehomittari. Tällä kerralla ei ajettu kertaakaan navigaattorin takia harharetkiä.  :Hymy: 

Huittinen-Punkalaidun -välillä meni energiatankki aivan bonkkauksen rajalle. Myötätuulisuklaaleivos ja cokis pelastivat loppumatkan, mutta ei siinä enää ihmeitä jaksanut. Tuuli oli reippaampi kuin sääennusteesta olisi voinut päätellä ja aamulla oli pari tuntia aika kylmää eli useita asteita pakkasta. Tämä oli hieno reissu hienossa kelissä, neljä ajajaa, ei tekniikkamurheita.

Saatiin Kauvatsan Gulffilla ilmaiset vaalikahvit ja pullat!

----------


## plr

Lisäsin Pyöräilyseura Kaupin Kanuunat ry:n kesän maantielenkit Nimenhuuto-palveluun (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/). Näitä on yhteensä noin 130 kappaletta toukokuun alusta syyskuun loppuun. Lenkeille ovat tervetulleita kaikki - uudet ja vanhat osallistujat, seuran jäsenet ja muut.

Lähtöpaikoissa on muutoksia viime vuoteen verrattuna. Tiistain vauhtilenkki lähtee Sportaxin pihasta. Paikka on noin sadan metrin päässä viimevuotisesta tiistailenkin lähtöpaikasta. Viikonloppulenkit lähdetään Pyöräkauppa Keskiön edestä Puutarhakadulta, koska Ranta-Tampella näyttää olevan edelleen heikossa ajokunnossa. Keskiviikko- ja torstailenkit lähdetään vanhoista tutuista paikoista Amurin Helmeltä ja Kaukajärven McDonaldsilta.

Tutustu yleisiin lenkkiohjeisiin ennen osallistumista yhteislenkille: http://urly.fi/oL4

Tervetuloa kesän lenkeille!

----------


## Nanolady

Ajattelin polkaista huomenna tällaisen pitkiksen: hämeenkyrö-Ikaalinen-Kankaanpää-Lavia-mouhijärvi-hämeenkyrö. 140km noin suunnilleen. ja sillain kevyesti, n.25kmh. Seuraan saa liittyä, olisko lähtö ysiltä,  vaikka kehäkukalta! Taukopaikkoja löytyy matkalta kyllä, kankaanpään hesessä ajattelin syödä jotain. Jotain evästä tietysti mukaan kans otan.

----------


## karibou

Ajan tänään tosi kevyen ja lyhyen - 65 km - lenkin Pirkkalassa. Lähden Tammelasta 11.45 ja Pitkäniemen sairaalan kohdalla viimeistään 12.30. Takaisin Tammelassa klo 15.

----------


## karibou

Ajan tänään sunnuntaina lenkin Tammela (Tre)-Saarenmaantie-Valkeakoski-Lempäälä-Tammela n. 115 km. Keräilen kilometrejä, en suurta keskinopeutta. Olen Kaukajärven Mäkkärillä klo 12.45. Vastatuulessa vetoapu olisi oivaa.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Huomenna kepeä viitapohjan lenkki noin 30 keskarilla. Lähtö 13:30 linnainmaan citymarketin aitolahdentien puoleiselta pihalta.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## -Markku-

> Huomenna kepeä viitapohjan lenkki noin 30 keskarilla. Lähtö 13:30 linnainmaan citymarketin aitolahdentien puoleiselta pihalta.



Mukana.

----------


## Tregård

Tiistain vauhtilenkin varaslähtö tänään.
Lähtöpaikka Sportaxin piha klo 18.00. Lenkkinä Siuro-Sasi n. 55 km. 
Vauhdista ei osaa oikein sanoa, vastatuuli polttanee vetovuorossa tikkuja aika nopeaan.

----------


## frp

yritetään päästä paikalle

----------


## -Markku-

Otetaan varaslähtö myös torstailenkkeihin. Eli ainakin itse voin ilmaantua huomenna torstaina kuudelta Mäkkärille, mikäli joku muukin ilmaisee kiinnostuksensa lenkkiä kohtaan.

Viime vuonna kausi taisi alkaa 36 km/h keskinopeudella, joten pyritään tänä vuonna pysymään tällä varaslähtölenkillä ainakin sen alapuolella.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Mäkkärille siis. Voi ottaa vaikka pari burgerii että jaksaa rimpuilla mukana.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KKAL

Pahus, kun en huomannut vilkaista foorumia ja kävin jo päivällä samoissa maisemissa.

----------


## KKAL

Lähtiskö joku huomenna vauhtilenkille? Itse menen joka tapauksessa Iltapäivällä/illalla.

----------


## Onnikka

> Lähtiskö joku huomenna vauhtilenkille? Itse menen joka tapauksessa Iltapäivällä/illalla.



Onko ajatuksia vauhdista ja lähtöpaikasta ? Pääsisin varmaan starttaamaan Kangasalta kahden jälkeen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## KKAL

Vauhtia kyllä, mutta ei sitä nyt laikka punaisena tarvi mennä. Mulle sopii lähtöpaikaksi esim Kaukajärven mäccäri tai jokin muukin ja klo 14 jälkeen sopii kyllä.

----------


## -Markku-

> Otetaan varaslähtö myös torstailenkkeihin. Eli ainakin itse voin ilmaantua huomenna torstaina kuudelta Mäkkärille, mikäli joku muukin ilmaisee kiinnostuksensa lenkkiä kohtaan.
> 
> Viime vuonna kausi taisi alkaa 36 km/h keskinopeudella, joten pyritään tänä vuonna pysymään tällä varaslähtölenkillä ainakin sen alapuolella.



Torstain varaslähtölenkillä käytiin neljän ajajan voimin Saarikylissä. Nopeustavoitteessa pysyttiin erittäin hyvin, vain 34.4 km/h.

----------


## Onnikka

> Vauhtia kyllä, mutta ei sitä nyt laikka punaisena tarvi mennä. Mulle sopii lähtöpaikaksi esim Kaukajärven mäccäri tai jokin muukin ja klo 14 jälkeen sopii kyllä.



Lukitaanko 14:30 mäccärilta lähtö ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KKAL

14:30 sopii

----------


## plr

Huomenna lauantaina ajetaan maantielenkki Sappeen suuntaan. Lähtö klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiön edestä Puutarhakadulta, Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpalla ollaan klo 10.30. Sopiva kahvipaikka voisi olla Nikkilän kyläkauppa ja/tai Kaivannon Keidas. Matkaa tulee noin 120 km. Keskivauhtitavoite noin 25-30 km/h porukan mukaan ja tasaista rasitusta tavoitellaan (= ylämäet hiljaa, tasaisilla rennosti ja alamäkiin veto päällä). Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Daimian

Miten noilla pitemmillä lenkeillä yleensä pääsee täyttämään pulloja? Kiinnostaisi lähteä huomenna matkaan mukaan.

----------


## reikuu

> Miten noilla pitemmillä lenkeillä yleensä pääsee täyttämään pulloja? Kiinnostaisi lähteä huomenna matkaan mukaan.



Yleensä kahvitaukopaikalta yksi täyttö tai pahemmassa hädässä reitille osuvasta kaupasta lisäystä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Jos se yksi kahvitaukopullotäyttö ei riitä niin kannattaa mainita hyvissä ajoin kun kokee tarvitsevansa lisätäyttöä niin järjestynee reitistä riippuen. Hyvä olisi jos oma pullo(t) riittää pariksi tunniksi. Näillä keleillä vielä useimmilla yksi isompi pullo riittänee mutta olemme erilaisia.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Daimian

> Jos se yksi kahvitaukopullotäyttö ei riitä niin kannattaa mainita hyvissä ajoin kun kokee tarvitsevansa lisätäyttöä niin järjestynee reitistä riippuen. Hyvä olisi jos oma pullo(t) riittää pariksi tunniksi. Näillä keleillä vielä useimmilla yksi isompi pullo riittänee mutta olemme erilaisia.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Itselleni tuo pari tuntia on juurikin se, jonka kahdella pullolla selviän. Henkisesti helpottaa, kun tietää että n. parin tunnin jälkeen pääsee tankille.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Kesäisessä kelissä ajoimme 19 hengen porukkalenkin. Suunnitellulla tauolla Kyläkauppa Nikkilässä oli jo niin lämmintä, että ulkona tarkeni kahvitella lyhyissä ajovarusteissa. Tavan mukaan tauolla ihasteltiin uutta pyöräkalustoa. Muutamia ketjujen putoamisia ja yksi etujarrun irtoaminen(!) nähtiin tekniikkapuolen murheina tänään. Aamulla oli vielä sen verran viileätä, että taisi useammalla tulla liikaa vaatteita päälle. Keskari startista Ruskon tienoille jäi hieman alle 30 km/h, mikä meni vielä spekseihin. Hiljempaakin voisi ajaa erityisesti näin alkukaudesta, kun ei ole vielä paljoa kilometrejä jaloissa.

Lisäys: Reitti oli melkein sama kuin Kangasalan kevätpyöräilyn, jota ei ilmeisesti enää ole.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2322517609

----------


## plr

Huomenna on kymmenen astetta kylmempää kuin tänään, joten cyclolenkki Kehäkukkaan sopisi. Hiekkatiet ovat todennäköisesti hyvässä ajokunnossa. Lähdetään klo 10 Sportaxin pihasta ja siitä pääosin hiekkateitä Hämeenkyröön ja takaisin. Tasaisen kevyt rasitus pyritään pitämään. Mukaan voi lähteä myös muilla pyörillä, mutta ehkä ei kannata aivan maantiesliksejä alle laittaa.

----------


## Raimo R

> Kesäisessä kelissä ajoimme 19 hengen porukkalenkin.



Kiitos mukavasta lenkistä kesäisen kelin helliessä! Läntinen osasto avasi vielä paluumatkalla terassikauden Pirkkalan Teboililla.

----------


## plr

Tässä vielä toinen foto iltapäivältä.

----------


## reikuu

Ja kolmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## terob

Ja neljäs.

Lähetetty minun SM-A605FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Kehäkukassa olikin oikea pyöräilijäruuhka. Neljän cycloilijan lisäksi Rynkeby-porukka oli paikalla. Rauhassa ajeltiin auringonpaisteessa ja hiekkatiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2325155501

----------


## karibou

Lähden mplenkille n. 3 tunnin kuluttua: Siuro-Jumesniemi-Hämeenkyrö-Mahnala-Sasi, ehkä 100+ km, en viitsi tarkistaa. Olen Kolmenkulmassa n. 12.40. Ei kohmotusta ei machoilua.

----------


## Skier

Oliskos Vappupäivänä ajelijoita lähdössä peruskuntolenkille 25..30km/h kun ei marssit nyt kiinnosta muuta kuin pyörämarssi? Suuntana joku sopiva, oliskos Kessa baariin tms. Meinaan, että vapaatakin olisi lupaisi 8C aamusta tuuli 4m/s.

----------


## Talisker

> Oliskos Vappupäivänä ajelijoita lähdössä peruskuntolenkille 25..30km/h kun ei marssit nyt kiinnosta muuta kuin pyörämarssi? Suuntana joku sopiva, oliskos Kessa baariin tms. Meinaan, että vapaatakin olisi lupaisi 8C aamusta tuuli 4m/s.



Kauden eka Juhalenkki on vielä kevyemmälle PK-lenkkiä kaipaaville tarjolla:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385535
Kangasalan Paakari voisi olla sopiva kohde, Tiihalan lenkin kanssa tai ilman.
Jotenkin näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/23958544

----------


## Skier

Ok Talisker,  kiitos vastauksesta ton keskinopeus sopii speksiin hyvin ja myöskin hyvin pikku keskiön politiikan harjoitukseen ts pyöritystekniikkaan ja päätän tulla följyyn ajan jos intoa sitte kotio kaupungista.

----------


## Talisker

Kuva Kuohunharjulta: https://photos.app.goo.gl/cgPVfh6qQkjZgRjr5


Vappulenkki sujui kommelluksitta, joskin Pikilinna oli kiinni. Onneksi Telakka ei.
Meitä oli 24 Juhalenkkiläistä!
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2332998660

----------


## Talisker

Pyöräilyviikon osatapahtumana keskiviikon Juhalenkki suuntautuu tuttuun tapaan Tiihalaan. 
Kahvittelut Paakarissa. Nam! 
Hieman yli 60km Amurista Amuriin Koilliskeskuksen kautta. 
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385536

----------


## KKAL

Onko joku lähdössä ajamaan kovaa Pirkan Pyöräilyn klassikon ensimmäiseen lähtöryhmään?

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Lauantain kevyt maantielenkki on teemoitettu ryhmäajon harjoitteluun.
Vetureina ja opastajina kokeneet kanuunajunien veturit, plr ja Pasi R.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385634

----------


## Daimian

Minkälainen lenkki huomenna olisi tarkoitus ajaa?

----------


## plr

Ryhmäajoharjoittelulenkki suuntautuu Säijään, koska siellä on monipuolisia paikkoja ja vähän liikennettä. Startti Keskiöltä ja ajetaan Sportaxin kautta aamulla.

----------


## lukso

Tarvisi ryhmäajoa harjoitella Pirkkaa varten. Hieman hidas vauhti on tuossa, mutta onko silti suositeltavaa tulla kevyelle lenkille vs esim tuo 30kmh ryhmä? Ryhmäajosta kokemusta ei juurikaan ole, mutta muuten on kyllä tullut jonkin verran poljettua.

Onko niin, että nuo yhteislenkit järjestetään aina ellei toisin ilmoiteta? Vai kannattaako jättää menemättä jos ei ole ketään ilmoittautunut tuolla nimenhuudossa?

----------


## petentic

Kyllä, niin päin menee jotta järjestetään ellei toisin ilmoiteta. Kaupin Kanuunoiden lenkkeihin on virallinen tiedotus Nimenhuudossa; osallistumisilmoittautumisen jokunen laittaa, mutta usein paikan päällä on moninkertainen määrä ilmoittautuneisiin nähden  :Hymy:  Eli kannattaa mennä paikalle!

----------


## petentic

Lauantain pitkä: Jospa ajetaan Pyhäjärven kierto Nokian ja Tottijärven kautta Vesilahdelle, jossa Koskenvoimassa kahvipaussi. Takaisin Lempäälän kautta, voimien mukaan joko Anian rantatie tai Pirkkalantie Pirkkalaan. Noin 110 km ja lauantain speksillä noin 30 km/h avg. Koskenvoimassa voidaan jakaa porukka, jos on heitä ketkä ajavat tauotta ja haluavat ottaa loppukirin  :Hymy:

----------


## kki

> Lauantain pitkä: Jospa ajetaan Pyhäjärven kierto Nokian ja Tottijärven kautta Vesilahdelle, jossa Koskenvoimassa kahvipaussi. Takaisin Lempäälän kautta, voimien mukaan joko Anian rantatie tai Pirkkalantie Pirkkalaan. Noin 110 km ja lauantain speksillä noin 30 km/h avg. Koskenvoimassa voidaan jakaa porukka, jos on heitä ketkä ajavat tauotta ja haluavat ottaa loppukirin



Kommentoinkin jo tuonne Nimenhuudon eventiin että pääseekö lännestä hyppään kyytiin jostain? Esim. Wmkm, Sportax tai Sarpatintieltä tms.?

----------


## petentic

Joo, eiköhän vaikka Sportaxin kautta noin 10:15. Voisikin kokeilla vaihteeksi ajaa Tesoman läpi ja Rounionkatua aina liikenneympyrälle asti, josta Pinsiöntietä pujotellen Emäkoskentielle ja Turuntielle.

----------


## kki

sportaxille siis

----------


## lanse

Voisko joku laittaa Team Locator päälle? Yritän Nokialla liittyä porukkaan. Tässä teamikutskun linkki.

----------


## Daimian

Kiitoksia pidemmällä lenkillä olleille matkaseurasta. Sen verran vauhdikkaita vetureita löytyi tänään joukosta, että oma mittari näytti keskariksi 31.2 km/h ja matkaksi n. 108 km suoraan Pirkkalasta takaisin keskustaan ajettuna.

----------


## plr

Ajoimme suunnitellusti lyhyemmällä lenkillä Kuokkalan Nesteelle 18 ajajan porukalla. Varsinaisen lenkin matka oli noin 65 km ja keskari 25 km/h. Ketjut taisivat pudota kerran ja varsinaisen lenkin päätyttyä pyörätiellä kaupunkisiirtymällä liikennevaloihin pysähdyttäessä tapahtui harmillisesti kyljelleen kaatuminen. Ei ilmeisesti tullut pintanaarmuja suurempia vaurioita. Mahtavaa, että lenkillä oli mukana myös vierailevia kuskeja Turusta! Keli oli koko matkan kuiva.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2358375810

----------


## Talisker

Seitsemän meitä oli ja näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2361059087
Ihan kevyellä PK:lla se ei pysynyt, mutta keskisyke kuitenkin alle aerobisen kynnyksen.
Hyvin on vaihteleva tuo reitti syklolla. Hyvin samanoloinen kuin hiihtäen.
---
Huomiselle (12.5.) varjolenkki: sykloilla Kangasalle Paakariin kanelikierrekahveille.
Klo 10 Keskiö, siitä Tampellan rantareittiä Rauhaniemeen ja Kaupin ulkoilureittejä Niihamaan ja Kyötikkälään.
Timopapan PK-vauhtia eli köykäsesti.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3196863460

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki, Säijän kasi:
Amurin helmi-Lamminpää-Myllypuro-Kalkku-Pitkäniemi-Anian rantatie.  
Kahvit joko Kuokkalassa (n 80km) tai Hakasella (n 65km).
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385537

----------


## josku

Ajatuksena olisi ajaa lauantaina vähän pidempi maantielenkki Parkanon suuntaan. Matkaa kertyy karvan yli 200km. Lounas Parkanossa ja kaffet Muroleen kanavalla. Vauhti on rauhallinen reissuvauhti, noin 27-28km/h. Lähtö Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä Reijo K:n johdolla 8:30 ja Sportaxin edestä noin 8:50 koukaten kohti Parkanoa. Reitti suunnilleen näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/24326318 Tevaniemen jälkeen taitaa olla pätkä soraa ja asfaltin kuntokin hiukan arvoitus, mutta usko on, että maantiepyörillä hyvin pääsemme. Nimenhuudossa voi käydä ilmoittautumassa.

----------


## -Markku-

Tuo Tevaniemi - Parkano -väli Poltin kautta ajettiin tiedusteluretkenä vuosi sitten sillä ajatuksella, että Pirkan 34-ryhmä vedettäisiin sitä kautta. Sorapätkä oli karmea ja asfalttitie vielä pahempaa. Asfaltin kunto toki jäi meillekin arvoitukseksi, sillä sitä ei reikien ja irtokivien seasta juuri kyennyt havaitsemaan. Eli pienellä porukalla suosittelen ilman muuta ajamaan ison tien kautta. Pirkassakin se toimi hyvin kun jaettiin ryhmä kahtia ja ajettiin yhdessä jonossa se n. 10 km pätkä 3-tietä. Mutta toki siis saa käydä off-road-osuudenkin kokeilemassa, jos haluaa.

Sen sijaan Parkano - Kuru -väli on luultavasti Pirkanmaan paras tie. Siitä kannattaa nauttia. Lähes täydellinen asfaltti ja erittän loivapiirteiset mäet.

----------


## frp

Tiistain vauhtilenki ajettin 6-7 hengen voimin Ylöjärvi-Rokkakoski-Sasi reittiä vajaan 36 keskinopeudella. Kaikki meni nätisti.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3648690779 (keskimmäinen kierros)

----------


## Judgment

Innokkaita käymään kahveella Muroleen Kanavalla lauantaina, lähtö klo 10 CM-koilliskeskus? n. 28 keskaritoive. Matkaa tulee 114km.

----------


## Myrtillus

Nyt näyttää kelit sunnuntain osalta niin makealle, että olisi B300:n paikka. Jos on halukkaita polkijoita, niin mukaan mahtuu brevet kortin kanssa ajamaan. Minulla on kortteja jemmassa, joten siitä ei jää kiinni. Alustavaa speksiä:
- Lähtöpaikka Kaukajärven S-market (https://osm.org/go/0xW_2VRP?m=)
- Lähtöaika:klo 7:00, takaisin joskus klo 20
- ajoajan keskari siinä 28-29 km/h, kokonaiskesto taukoineen syömisineen yms. varmaankin josssakin 13h huitteilla riippuen  porukasta.
- reitti: vielä tuntematon. Luultavasti 150 km pois päin sopivaan suuntaan ja lähes samaa reittiä takaisin. Tämä osoittautui ekan kokeilun perusteella ihan toimivaksi hommaksi ja helpottaa reittisuunnittelua kummasti :-)

Jos kiinnostusta, niin laita kommenttia alle. Kaikki oikeudet muutoksiin ja perumisiin pidätetään!

----------


## Esa S

Saako Kaukajärven S-marketilta sujuvasti leiman? Ollaan lähdössä huomen illalla mäkkäriltä lprssa käymään, mutta siellä voi joutua joskus jonottamaan, niin tuohan voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## Myrtillus

Siinä on postitoimisto ja kauppa auki klo 22 saakka ja pankkiautomaatti seinässä, joten monta vaihtoehtoa. Bonuksena vielä kaksi räkälää, jotka yöhön saakka auki.

----------


## Esa S

Eikun ajattelin että oletko kouluttanut heidät, että siellä ollaan leimasin ojossa kun tulee pyöräilijöitä keltaisen kortin kanssa  :Vink: 
Pirkkalan ABClla on leimasin aina hukassa (mutta löytyy lopulta), vaikka aika monta kertaa sitä on tänä keväänä käyty kysymässä.

----------


## Myrtillus

> Eikun ajattelin että oletko kouluttanut heidät, että siellä ollaan leimasin ojossa kun tulee pyöräilijöitä keltaisen kortin kanssa 
> Pirkkalan ABClla on leimasin aina hukassa (mutta löytyy lopulta), vaikka aika monta kertaa sitä on tänä keväänä käyty kysymässä.



Olen kouluttanut pankkiautomaatin pihalla. Se sylkee solkenaan kuitteja, kun vaan parkkeeraan fillarin lähelle pömpeliä. Postin tiskiltä löytyy leimasin aika nopsaan.

----------


## Lasse P

Lauantain 18.5 kevyt maantielenkki lähtee pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä klo 10, Linnainmaan Citymarketin kautta Viitapohjan lenkki vastapäivään. Käydään Kämmenniemessä Kessan baarissa kahvilla. Matkaa reilu 70 km ja rauhallinen tahti.

----------


## Kajtsu

Valitettavasti tänään en pääse pitkälle lenkille....

Huomenna (Su) olis tarjolla Roineen kierto. Vauhti 28-30kmh porukan koosta riippuen.
Lähtö 10:00 Kaukajärven Mäccäriltä
Kaffepaussi Pälkäneellä Oriveden leipomolla

Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu mukaan, niin minuakaan ei näy siellä

----------


## Lasse P

https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...5e39dfe27e09d5 Mukavasti reissu enimmillään 15 polkijan ryhmässä, jossa kolme ensikertalaista. Kessan baarissa hyvät munkkikahvit. Lopussa Teiskontiellä valitettava kaatuminen liikennevaloista lähtiessä. Ei onneksi loukkaantumisia kuitenkaan

----------


## plr

No jopa Kajtsu speksasi lenkin. Ajoimme tänään nopeammalla lenkillä juuri tuon, jopa samalla kahvipaikalla! Keskari oli isoimmat kaupunkisiirtymät poislukien noin 29 km/h ja matkaa tuli tänään kolmen hengen porukalla noin 100 km Kaukajärven Mäkkärille, johon lopetimme.

Oikeastaan mitään kovin mainittavaa ei tapahtunut: Keli oli hieno ja melko tasaisesti mentiin. Muutama kylttikiri osui matkalle. Pälkäneen kiri irtosi 1100 W nopealla nykäisyllä, kun muut eivät huomanneet kylttiä ajoissa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Taas tuli huomattua, että ajoradan vasemmalla puolella sijaitseva pyörätie on maailman vaarallisin paikka ajaa. Kaksi väistämisvelvollista autoilijaa olisi ajanut päällemme ilman jarrutuksia.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2376884582

----------


## Kajtsu

Jotenkin arvasin että näin kuitenkin käy  :Leveä hymy: 

Reittiehdotuksia otetaan vastaan...aikaa noin 4h





> No jopa Kajtsu speksasi lenkin. Ajoimme tänään nopeammalla lenkillä juuri tuon, jopa samalla kahvipaikalla! Keskari oli isoimmat kaupunkisiirtymät poislukien noin 29 km/h ja matkaa tuli tänään kolmen hengen porukalla noin 100 km Kaukajärven Mäkkärille, johon lopetimme.
> 
> Oikeastaan mitään kovin mainittavaa ei tapahtunut: Keli oli hieno ja melko tasaisesti mentiin. Muutama kylttikiri osui matkalle. Pälkäneen kiri irtosi 1100 W nopealla nykäisyllä, kun muut eivät huomanneet kylttiä ajoissa. 
> 
> Taas tuli huomattua, että ajoradan vasemmalla puolella sijaitseva pyörätie on maailman vaarallisin paikka ajaa. Kaksi väistämisvelvollista autoilijaa olisi ajanut päällemme ilman jarrutuksia.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2376884582

----------


## josku

Parkanon kierros ajettiin 16 polkijan voimin erittäin komeassa kesäsäässä. Tevaniemen jälkeen suuntasimme vinkeistä viisastuneena suoraan kolmostielle ja ajoimme sen kahdessa yhden jonon ryhmässä. Noin 10km sitä 3-tien laitaa joutuu ajamaan, mutta vaikka liikennettä oli jonkin verran niin ei se niin pahalta tuntunut.
Parkanossa poikettiin suunnitelmien mukaan lounaalla Käenkulmassa, oli positiivinen yllätys. Ruoka oli hyvää ja sitä oli riittävästi!

Parkano Kuru väli, noin 40km, oli hyväpintaista loivapiirteistä tietä, erittäin mukava pätkä. Kaffet juotiin vielä Muroleen kanavalla, motoristeja oli tupa täynnä, mutta sekaan mahduttiin.
Matka meni ilman teknisiä, tai muitakaan murheita ja mukavaa oli. Kiitos kaikille kanssapolkijoille!

Lenkin data stravasta https://www.strava.com/activities/2377400821

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

mie tuun huomena mäkkärille. kiersin myös roineen tänään. voi sen vetää huomenaki vaikka eri päin. tai sit sappeeki on kiva. kaikki käy.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kajtsu

Hyvä homma...päätetään reitti porukan halujen ja/tai määrän pohjalta. Huomiseen 





> mie tuun huomena mäkkärille. kiersin myös roineen tänään. voi sen vetää huomenaki vaikka eri päin. tai sit sappeeki on kiva. kaikki käy.
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## reikuu

> Matka meni ilman teknisiä, tai muitakaan murheita ja mukavaa oli. Kiitos kaikille kanssapolkijoille! [/URL]



Kiitos Joskulle luotsaamisesta. Omia murheita ei ollut mutta en tiedä miten kävi eräässä alamäessä vastaan tulleelle ravihevoselle. Sitä talutettiin toisella puolella tietä rattaineen. Kun ohituksen jälkeen katsoin taakse hevonen meni pitkin ojaa meidän suuntaamme toki ohjastaja edelleen remmeissä kiinni. Hevostilanteet ovat vaikeita. Eräs ohjastaja sanoi joskus että pitäisi puhua, että hevonen tajuaa kyseessä olevan ihmisiä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Myrtillus

> Kiitos Joskulle luotsaamisesta. Omia murheita ei ollut mutta en tiedä miten kävi eräässä alamäessä vastaan tulleelle ravihevoselle. Sitä talutettiin toisella puolella tietä rattaineen. Kun ohituksen jälkeen katsoin taakse hevonen meni pitkin ojaa meidän suuntaamme toki ohjastaja edelleen remmeissä kiinni. Hevostilanteet ovat vaikeita. Eräs ohjastaja sanoi joskus että pitäisi puhua, että hevonen tajuaa kyseessä olevan ihmisiä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuosta voisi jo päätellä, että kapeahkolla asvalttitiellä pyöräijäryhmän lienee parasta ottaa vauhdit lähes nolliin kohtaus/ohitustilanteessa, jos vaan turvallisesti ehtii. Äänimaailma voi olla hevoselle aika outo tai sitten se pelästyi ajolaseja . 
Metsäteillä normikäytäntö, että ohi mennään / vastaan tullaan vasta, kun ratsukko on huomannut ja vinkkaa ohitusmerkin.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## ManseMankeli

Hevosmiehet ovat kertoneet, että hevonen kokee isoa joukkoa, joka menee kovaa, että mennään vaaraa pakoon ja liittyy seuraan. 

Aina välillä pyöräkisoissakin juoksee hevosia joukossa.

Tuo puhuminen on hyvästä varsinkin kun tullaan takaa ja hevonen ei näe.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## ManseMankeli

Tapatalk halus postata kahdesti. Toinen viesti poistettu

----------


## Daimian

> Hyvä homma...päätetään reitti porukan halujen ja/tai määrän pohjalta. Huomiseen




Kiitoksia Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä lähteneelle porukalle matkaseurasta. 7-9 hengen voimin mentiin Sahalahti-Aitoo-Pälkäne-Kangasala -kierros loistavassa säässä. Omaan mittariin mäkkäriltä kilometrejä tuli n. 107 ja keskariksi 31,4 km/h.

----------


## karibou

Ajan maanantaina 20.5. iltapäivällä mplenkin Tammelasta: Saarenmaantie, Valkeakoski, Viiala, Koskenkylä, Lempäälä, yht. noin 130 tai 110. Ajoaika alle 5 tuntia. Saarenmaantien ja Ruskontien risteyksessä olen klo 12.30.

----------


## lannister

Ajoseuraa Hervanta Kaukajärvi alueelta tai miksi ei kauempaakin voi ilmoitella tänne. Matkavauhtina kelpaa leppoisa 25-30kmh ja matka 50km-100km.

En ole paikkakunnalta joten en vielä tunne kovin hyvin reittejä..

----------


## BR1

Piti mennä PiPyyn, mutten taida mennä. Niinpä tästä ensin lamaantuneena ja sittemmin rohkaistuneena kysyn lenkkiseuraa samalle viikonlopulle eli la/su (8/9.6). Tarkoitus olisi tehdä pidempi (100/200km) rauhallinen pk-lenkki heti aamusta lähtien. Asun Itä-Tampereella (Pappila), joten lähtöpaikka voi olla tästä 20km säteellä. Itse lenkkireitillä ja -profiililla ei ole väliä, kunhan nyt ei aivan sydänkäyrää mentäisi.

----------


## josku

Huomenna sunnuntaina ajelen Sportaxilta aamu ysin lähdöllä Kehäkukkaan kahville. Vakiolenkistä poikkeava aika ja paikka siinä toivossa, että ehtisi ajamaan, jos ei koko lenkkiä niin suurimman osan kuitenkin kuivana. 
Sportaxilta Epilänkatua sekä Ylöjärventietä Ylöjärvelle ja Viljakkalantietä kohti Kehäkukkaa. Kehäkukassa päätetään paluureitti kun ollaan tarkistettu sadetutkat. 
Matkavauhtina noin 28km/h.

----------


## Jussi65+1

Yritän ehtiä Sportaxin pihalle klo 9:00

----------


## josku

> Huomenna sunnuntaina ajelen Sportaxilta aamu ysin lähdöllä Kehäkukkaan kahville. Vakiolenkistä poikkeava aika ja paikka siinä toivossa, että ehtisi ajamaan, jos ei koko lenkkiä niin suurimman osan kuitenkin kuivana. 
> Sportaxilta Epilänkatua sekä Ylöjärventietä Ylöjärvelle ja Viljakkalantietä kohti Kehäkukkaa. Kehäkukassa päätetään paluureitti kun ollaan tarkistettu sadetutkat. 
> Matkavauhtina noin 28km/h.



Seitsemän meitä lähti Kehäkukkaan. Ennen Lintuharjuntietä pohdimme, josko ajamme Karhen kautta kotiin, tai sadetta uhmaten Kehäkukkaan. Piirakan vetovoima oli niin kova, että päädyimme Kehäkukan suuntaan. 
Reittimestari oli tehnyt kotityöt huonosti! Olimme Kehäkukan pihassa noin 10:20 ja ihmettelimme että ompa rauhallista, kunnes huomasimme että paikkahan aukeaa klo 11  :No huh!:  No hetken siinä pihalla ihmettelimme, kunnes rohkaisimme mielemme ja menimme ikkunan taakse kuikuilemaan. Niinhän se henkilökunta meidät päästi sisälle ja saimme kaffet, kaakaot, piirakat ja muut tykötarpeet  :Hymy: 
Kotimatkalle sade olikin sitten yltynyt, eli oli oiva tilaisuus testata sadeasujen toimivuutta ja hyvinhän ne pelasivatkin. Onneksi lämmintä oli sentään neljä astetta, ettei mennyt pakkasen puolelle ja tiet jäähän  :Leveä hymy: 
Lenkin data täältä https://www.strava.com/activities/2397979127

Kiitos kaikille mukana sadetta uhmaamassa olleille!

----------


## reikuu

> Reittimestari oli tehnyt kotityöt huonosti! Olimme Kehäkukan pihassa noin 10:20 ja ihmettelimme että ompa rauhallista, kunnes huomasimme että paikkahan aukeaa klo 11



Josku oli kesämoodissa. Kesäsunnuntaisin aukeaa kymmeneltä, jo ensi viikolla jos kuulin oikein.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna maanantaina 27.5. yli-ikäisen vauhtiin (25+) noin 100 km reitillä Tammela, Teivo, Sasi, Sarkkilantie, Turkkila, Lintuharjuntie, Viljakkala (kahvi), Karhe, Mutala, Tammela. Teivon tuntumassa olen klo 12.30. Seura kelpaa, kuten aina.

----------


## Talisker

Keskiviikon Juhalenkki:
Siuron Koskibaari voisi olla sopiva kohde. 
Tähän tyyliin, vastapäivään 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/24682982
Ilmoittaudu mukaan https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385539

----------


## frp

Oliko kaikki TV:n ääressä Mortiroloa katsomassa kun vauhtilenkille lähti vain 2 kuskia. Käytiin tarkistamassa loppuuko asfaltti vieläkin Otamus sillan jälkeen. Loppui se.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3692522169

----------


## KKAL

Kiinnostaisko huomisen helatorstain kunniaksi aikaistaa vauhtilenkkiä alkavaksi esim klo 12?

----------


## -Markku-

Helatorstain sääennuste näyttää niin hyvältä, että tarjolla olisi vähän pidempi lenkki etelään. Suunnilleen näin: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30118663

Kyseessä lähes kulttuuripyöräily, sillä matkan varrelle osuu ainakin Weberin piste, Aulangon graniittilinna, Hämeen linna, Parolan panssarimuseo ja Sattulan kylätie. Matkaa noin 200 km ja keskinopeustavoite suunnilleen 30+/-2 km/h. Pizza-tauko Parolassa.

Lähtö Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä klo 10:00. Jos kiinnostaa, niin laittakaa jotain vastausta.

----------


## plr

Huomenna ajetaan perinteinen Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki pitkänä maantielenkkinä. Sääennuste lupaa hyvää aurinkoista ajokeliä ja jonkin verran tuulta.

https://www.akaanseurakunta.fi/tapah...on-pyoralenkki

Lähtö Tampereelta Pyöräkauppa Keskiön edestä klo 8. Tästä ajetaan Sääksjärvelle Hervantaan menevän risteyksen liikennevalojen kautta kohti Metsäkansan kirkkoa, josta haetaan kupongit. Sitten Viiala, Kylmäkoski, Urjala, Akaa, Sääksmäki ja Valkeakoski. Matka on noin 160 km, joka ajetaan tasaisella rasituksella vajaata kolmeakymppiä. Jokaisella kirkolla pysähdytään hakemaan leimat. Akaassa pysähdytään syömään. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Napsauta itsesi mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12546199 tai https://www.strava.com/clubs/14502/group_events/470791

PS Tätä leppoisaa retkeä voi hyödyntää reilun viikon päästä ajettavan Pitkän Pirkan ennakkona.

----------


## Onnikka

> Kiinnostaisko huomisen helatorstain kunniaksi aikaistaa vauhtilenkkiä alkavaksi esim klo 12?



Kyllä tuo aikataulu passaa !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Onnikka

> Kyllä tuo aikataulu passaa !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tarkoituksena siis huomenna klo 12:00 aloittaa kaukajärven mäkkäriltä roineen kierto. Vauhtiajatuksena 30 + riippuen vähän ajajamäärästä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MikkoW

Mukana lenkillä. Kuinka pitkä toi Roineen kierto on mäkkäriltä? Mietin tulenko kotoa pyörällä vai pyörä auton kyytiin.

----------


## Onnikka

> Mukana lenkillä. Kuinka pitkä toi Roineen kierto on mäkkäriltä? Mietin tulenko kotoa pyörällä vai pyörä auton kyytiin.



Menee se yli 90 kilsan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MikkoW

> Menee se yli 90 kilsan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MikkoW

OK. Sitten päräytän autolla sinne niin jää vähän aikaa vielä lasten kanssa touhuilla lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## plr

14 ajajaa ajoi Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkin Tampereelta. Aurinko paistoi ja lämmintä oli noin 15 astetta, tuulta lounaasta. Tuuli ei suurimmaksi osaksi haitannut, mutta Kylmäkoski-Urjala -välillä oli kyllä melko tiukkaa vastatuuleen. Onneksi tuuli suoraan vastaan, niin pientareella pystyi peesaamaan. Keskinopeus oli välillä 27-28 km/h Keskiöltä Keskiölle, matka oli noin 165 km.

Pari rengasrikkoa sattui ja saman verran ketjujen putoamisia. Kerrataan tärkeimmät:

Metsäkansa: mehua
Viiala: pullakahvit + karjalanpiirakoita
Kylmäkoski: mehua
Urjala: mehua + keksejä
Toijala: lihakeittoa + wiinerikahvit + mehua + voileipiä
Sääksmäki: mehua + grillimakkaraa
Valkeakoski: meetwurstivoileipiä + kahvit + vohveleita

Vanhalla kolmostiellä Valkeakoskelta Ideaparkille jono harmillisesti katkesi enkä huomannut tätä ajoissa. Kaksi ajajaa jäi tämän seurauksena ajamaan muiden jäljessä. Pahoittelut tästä! Vastaisuuden varalle kun on pitkähkö jono, niin sen perällä on aika raskasta ajaa ja kannattaakin tulla melko eteen peesaamaan. Tällöin pääsee paljon helpommalla kun kiihdytys/jarrutussyklit jäävät pois.

Olipa mukava retki!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2409120000

----------


## Skier

Tiukkaa vastaista oli teillä kyllä kun teidän ajoryhmän näin, itse kiersin Urjalan asemalle toisinpäin, silloin on kyllä jyrkkää ylämäkeä jäi hienot allamäet pois.

----------


## AxHu

Letkan viimeisellä alkoi olemaan tiukat ajat tosiaan siinä Ideaparkin paikkeilla. 
Koitin tästä viestiä laittaa ketjun kautta, mut tuuli tais viedä viestin mukanaan.
Jäin sitten saattelemaan hänet perille asti, kun nitkahdus vaikutti totaaliselta.
Keskiöllä hän totesikin, että jalat on aivan tyhjät.
Eipä siinä muuta draamaa, eikä henkisiäkään vaurioita, sanoi Pirkkaan tulevansa ilman muuta.
Eli hyvä reissu. Kiitokset kipparille.

----------


## plr

Sain vanhalla kolmostiellä viestiä, että jonon perällä on jojoa. Tuossa mainitsin, että jos tuntuu raskaalta niin kannattaa tulla jonon etupäähän, jossa meno on kevyempää. Kevensin vetoa melko pitkäksi ajaksi tuossa kohdassa, mutta harmillisesti ei ollut helppoa katsella taakse ja varmistaa mitä siellä tapahtui. Tämän jälkeen ei kuulunut muuta ja ajattelin asioiden olevan ok. Vanha kolmostie oli melko suoraan sivutuuleen ajoa ja pientareella ei silloin oikein saa hyvää peesiä. Ehkä paras tapa löytää peesi on, että joka toinen ajaa pientareen vasemmassa laidassa ja joka toinen oikeassa. Tällöin saa hieman parijonomaista peesihyötyä. Myös 14 ajajaa kannattaa jo jakaa kahteen ryhmään, koska sillä saa vähennettyä jojoefektiä.

----------


## Esa S

Aina välillä olen kokeillut lenkeillä tätä ehkä armeijastakin tuttua luvun laskua. Se yleensä herättää sen verran hilpeyttä, että se kokonaislukumääräkin sieltä yleensä tulee takaisin joidenkin armeijamaisten sutkautusten kera. Sitten kun vaan muistaisi alussa kanssa laskea montako meitä oli.

----------


## plr

Huomenna on tarjolla muiden maantielenkkien lisäksi adventure road biking (= cyclo?) -lenkki Pälkänevuorelle ja vähän muuallekin. Matkaa reilu satanen, kahvit Kyläkauppa Nikkilässä (+ Kaivannon keitaalla, jos tarvetta). Pyritään melko tasaisen rasituksen kiireettömään PK-menoon. Startti klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

Klikkaa "In", jos arvelet lähteväsi mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12553285

----------


## Ynnykkä

Onko väkeä lähdössä huomiselle pitkälle maantielenkille? Vetäjiä? Reitti?

----------


## -Markku-

Eiköhän näin hienolla ilmalla saada yhteislenkki aikaiseksi. Oma ehdotukseni reitistä olisi käydä testaamassa Pitkän Pirkan alkuosa. Jotenkin näin https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30141214

Tauko Kehäkukassa. Tuo Viljakkala-Luhalahti-Viljakkala-koukkaus lähinnä siksi, että 34-ryhmä ajaa sitä kautta ja siellä pitäisi nyt olla ihan uusi hyvä asfaltti, johon en ole vielä käynyt tutustumassa.

Nimiä vaan ahkerasti Nimenhuutoon! https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385609

----------


## Ynnykkä

Lähetään tämän kesän ekalle yhteislenkille. Kyselinkin nimenhuudossa onko muita Itä-Treeltä tulossa?

----------


## Vepasso

Lauantain kevyempi maantielenkki ajaa Kehäkukkaan Nokian, Siuron ja Mahnalan kautta. Paluu Lintuharjuntien kautta. Hieman ylipitkä tuosta tulee, noin 85km. 
Tasainen rasitus ja ylämäet kevyesti. 
Sportax noin 10.20. Tervetuloa mukaan!
Ilmoittaudu mukaan Nimenhuudossa https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385637

----------


## ranttis

> Tuo Viljakkala-Luhalahti-Viljakkala-koukkaus lähinnä siksi, että 34-ryhmä ajaa sitä kautta ja siellä pitäisi nyt olla ihan uusi hyvä asfaltti, johon en ole vielä käynyt tutustumassa.



Priimaa oli asfaltti Hämeenkyrö-Viljakkala-Luhalahti välillä ja oikein joutui kateellisena katselemaan  Ei-porukkalenkkiläiselle hyvä pyörätie Viljakkalaan asti ja taisi olla vähän yli. Autotie siis myös uutta pintaa joskaan ei ihan Luhalahteen asti (vanha pintakin loppuosassa hyvässä kunnossa).
Helatorstaina kävin autolla Luhalahdessa suunnistamassa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

> Eiköhän näin hienolla ilmalla saada yhteislenkki aikaiseksi. Oma ehdotukseni reitistä olisi käydä testaamassa Pitkän Pirkan alkuosa. Jotenkin näin https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30141214
> 
> Tauko Kehäkukassa. Tuo Viljakkala-Luhalahti-Viljakkala-koukkaus lähinnä siksi, että 34-ryhmä ajaa sitä kautta ja siellä pitäisi nyt olla ihan uusi hyvä asfaltti, johon en ole vielä käynyt tutustumassa.
> 
> Nimiä vaan ahkerasti Nimenhuutoon! https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385609



Tuun ABCn kohdilta mukaan, tai Sportaxilta.

----------


## petentic

> Eiköhän näin hienolla ilmalla saada yhteislenkki aikaiseksi. Oma ehdotukseni reitistä olisi käydä testaamassa Pitkän Pirkan alkuosa. Jotenkin näin







> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30141214
> ...




Voisin tulla Sportaxilta kyytiin myöskin, jos ajatte sitä kautta. Taikka Lamminpään liikennevaloista, jos ajelette alkuosan reitin mukaan Myllypuronkadulle. Saatan livistää sitten Kehäkukasta omille teilleni, koska aikataulu...

----------


## -Markku-

> Voisin tulla Sportaxilta kyytiin myöskin, jos ajatte sitä kautta. Taikka Lamminpään liikennevaloista, jos ajelette alkuosan reitin mukaan Myllypuronkadulle. Saatan livistää sitten Kehäkukasta omille teilleni, koska aikataulu...



Ajetaan ihan reitin mukaan, jotta seuraan voi liittyä matkan varrelta

Sent from my ASUS_A007 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

Lauantain kevyempi lenkki ajettiin suunnitelman mukaan Kehäkukkaan 7+2 kuskin voimin. Lenkki pysyi rasitukseltaan kevyenä vaikka keskari nousi noin 26 kmh.
Teknisiä murheita ei ollut. Yksi häirikkö pakettiauto kiilasi ja avasi repsikan oven Miharintiellä. Ilmeisesti tarkoitus ei kuitenkaan ollut lyödä ovella vaan huudella jotain "kannustavaa". Vastaavia tapahtumia on nyt ikävän paljon. Melkein joka lenkillä joku auto törttöilee.
Kiitos mukana olleille. Tässä lenkin jälki:
https://www.strava.com/activities/2413979725

----------


## Skier

Onkos tietoo sunnuntain ajosuunnista ?

----------


## -Markku-

Myös lauantain pidempi lenkki ajettiin suunnitelmien mukaan Kehäkukkaan keskimäärin 10 kuskin voimin, 124 km ja 31.2 km/h. Paluumatkalla käytiin nauttimassa Viljakkala-Luhalahti-Viljakkala-välin uudesta asfaltista. Oli kyllä hienoa viime vuoteen verrattuna. Pienen pätkän olivat sentään säästäneet muistoksi sellaista lievempää reikäjuustoa Luhalahden puoleiseen päähän. Kokeiltiin myös jatkuvaa telaketjuvetoa, mikä joillekin taisi olla vähän uutta, mutta sujui oikein hyvin parin kierroksen jälkeen. Kaiken kaikkiaan tosi onnistunut lenkki, ja meidän kohdalla autoilijatkin käyttäytyivät oikein asiallisesti tällä kertaa.

Tässä vielä jälki (yhteislenkki Keskiöltä Sportaxille): https://www.strava.com/activities/2414227849

----------


## -Markku-

> Onkos tietoo sunnuntain ajosuunnista ?



Virallisen lenkin reitti löytyy Nimenhuudosta, eli Viitapohjan lenkki Kangasalan kautta kiertäen.

Tänään pitkän lenkin päätteeksi oli puhetta, että ajettaisiin huomenna myös vähän reippaampi lenkki (noin 30+/-2 km/h) Roineen ympäri, jos tiet ehtivät kuivua. Lähtö tähän olisi Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä kymmeneltä. Jos tiet näyttävät märiltä aamulla, niin minulle sopisi kyllä hieman myöhempikin lähtö. Eli jos lenkki ylipäätään kiinnostaa, niin kommenttia alle. Ja saa kommentoida myös, sopiiko vaikka klo 12 lähtö. Itse ainakin kuittaan vielä aamulla lopullisen tilanteen omalta osaltani.

----------


## plr

Adventure road bike -ryhmä ajoi suunnitellusti kolmen hengen voimin Pälkänevuorelle parilla kahvitauolla. Matkalta löytyikin aivan loistavia uusia hiekkatiepätkiä ja kotiin selvittiin kuivina, vaikka pilvet näyttivät loppua kohden jo melko uhkaavilta. Strava-jäljessä alla on muutamia kuvia.

Tuulta oli tänäänkin kohtalaisesti ja yllättävän paljon tuli nousumetrejä. Kuurunkärki oli hieno paikka. Kesällä olisi voinut käydä uimassa, mutta nyt oli aika kylmää vettä Pälkänevedessä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2414254304

----------


## Skier

Klo 12 lähtö olisi paljon parempi säiden suhteen. Tietääkö kukaan paljonko on kilsoissa Roineen kierto ?

Olen sokea sillä en Nimenhuudosta en vielä löytäny aamulähdön speksiä.

----------


## JuhaS

> Klo 12 lähtö olisi paljon parempi säiden suhteen. Tietääkö kukaan paljonko on kilsoissa Roineen kierto ?
> 
> Olen sokea sillä en Nimenhuudosta en vielä löytäny aamulähdön speksiä.



Klo 12 onnistuu todennäköisesti  minullekin. Kuittaan vielä aamulla tilanteen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Skier

Ok tuun macdonaldsille kaukajärvelle klo 12 koetan roikkuu tolla 30...32  pitäs pystyy...muttei paljon enempi ettei ihan lähde laukalle.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

Tunnistatko itsesi?



...ja koko juttu: https://www.akaanseurakunta.fi/uutiset/-/news/52056851/

----------


## ranttis

> Tietääkö kukaan paljonko on kilsoissa Roineen kierto ?



Mäkkäriltä mäkkärille Roineen kierto on jonkin verran yli 90km mutta satku ei mee rikki.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## JuhaS

Mukana klo 12 lähdössä mäkkäriltä

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Skier

R
Tulen A6 lla siihen, kaipa siihen auton saa järven kierron ajaksi jättää.

----------


## -Markku-

Tie näyttää kuivuvan aika nopeasti, joten klo 12 pitäisi olla jo hyvää ajettavaa. Ajetaan alkumatka Juvankatua ja Saarenmaantietä, jotta mukaan voi liittyä matkaltakin

Sent from my ASUS_A007 using Tapatalk

----------


## Onnikka

> Tie näyttää kuivuvan aika nopeasti, joten klo 12 pitäisi olla jo hyvää ajettavaa. Ajetaan alkumatka Juvankatua ja Saarenmaantietä, jotta mukaan voi liittyä matkaltakin
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_A007 using Tapatalk



Saatanpa hyvinkin ajella teitä vastaan saarenmaantietä kangasalta päin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## -Markku-

Roineen kierto käytiin ajamassa peräti 11 kuskin voimin. Matkaa Mäkkäriltä Koilliskeskukselle 99.5 km ja keskinopeus noin 33 km/h. Alkumatka ajettiin myötätuulessa hyvinkin reippaasti, sillä Valkekoskelle päästessä keskinopeus oli n. 36 km/h. Pälkäneen tietämillä olikin sitten huomattavasti rauhallisempaa menoa vastatuuleen. Varsinainen lenkki meni kauniissa, joskin tuulisessa säässä, mutta heti lenkin päätyttyä kohdalle sattunut sadekuuro taisi saada monen pyörän pestävään kuntoon vielä kotisiirtymällä.

Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/2417563011

----------


## JuhaS

Hyvä lenkki. Ja kun hiukan oikaisin lopussa, niin kuivana kotiin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Skier

Juu kiitoksia. Porukassa matka taittui sujuvasti. Moponi hiukan keuli jossain mäess, kuten Esa sanoi,  mutta se menee kokemattomuuteni piikkiin. Vauhtikestävyysalueella mentiin, mikä oli tavoitekin mulla. Ainoa hankaluus oli ekat mäet meinnas vasen takareisi krampara, mutt lämpeni. Niin ja lopussa mäklärille kastuin läpi ja pyöräkin oli pestävä.

----------


## MsBandMe

Kiitos vallattoman vauhdikkaasta sunnuntailenkistä!  :Leveä hymy:  Pää ei meinannut uskoa, mitä jalat teki! Mukavaa oli.
Taivas aukes just sillä hetkellä, kun olin kotikatoksessa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain satanen ajettiin speksien mukaan 20 hengen porukalla.
Siististi ja tasaisesti kahdessa 10 hengen ryhmässä. Tiihala boonuksena.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2417225456 
Hyvät ryhmäajotreenitkin saatiin tehdyksi, jopa jatkuvalla kierrolla! 
Kiitokset kaikille.

----------


## -Markku-

Tiistain vauhtilenkki ajettiin perinteistä reittiä Siuron ja Sasin kautta, keskinopeus noin 36 km/h. Paikalla oli kolme ajajaa, mukaan mahtuisi kyllä vähän enemmänkin.

----------


## -Markku-

Ajetaan tänään Kanuunoiden torstailenkillä perinteiden mukaisesti vähän kevennetty vauhtilenkki viimeistelytreeninä Pirkkaa varten. Eli jonkin verran tehoja ja kilometrejä pois normaaliin torstailenkkiin verrattuna, mutta kuitenkin reipasta pyörittelyä. Näyttää olevan hyvä lenkkipäivä, ei tarvitse vilua valittaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## -Markku-

Vauhtilenkillä käytiin viiden kuskin voimin kurkkaamassa Sahalahti-Cityn vilskettä. Matkaa Mäkkäriltä Koilliskeskukselle 59 km ja keskinopeus noin 36 km/h.

----------


## Talisker

Tulevana vkl:na valtaosa vakivetureista on "töissä" Pirkanpyöräilyssä. Toivottavasti moni muukin kanuuna löytää tiensä Hakametsän lähtöpaikalle. Keskinopeusryhmät ovat täynnä, mutta muihin voi vielä jälki-ilmoittautua.

----------


## plr

Sunnuntain Pirkan pyöräilystä huolimatta ajattelin ajaa huomenna cyclolenkin Lempäälään. Startti klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä, siitä Hervannan ja Taivalpirtin kautta Lempäälään ja sieltä takaisin Tampereelle. Matkaa tullee noin 50-60 km. Poiketaan puolimatkassa Ståhlbergin Kahvilaan Lempäälässä. Vauhti on erittäin kevyt ja keli hieno. Tervetuloa mukaan!

PS Tätä lenkkiä voi käyttää myös tankkaamiseen, jos syö enemmän kuin kuluttaa!

----------


## Lasse P

Lauantain kevyt lenkki suuntautuu keskiöltä Koilliskeskuksen ja Saarenmaantien kautta Paakariin kahville. Mennään hiljaa ja totutellaan paikkoja sunnuntain pirkkaan

----------


## Erkki J.

Kaksi ryhmäajoon ja kiertäviin vetovuoroihin kouliintunutta Kanuunaa hakee koottavaksi samanhenkistä 26-28 km/h keskinopeusryhmää klassikon n. klo 8 lähtöön. Pistä lähtönumerosi tänne tai kerro, jos sopiva ryhmä on jo olemassa.

T:Eki 2152  :Cool:  ja Rami 2161  :Cool:

----------


## plr

Pari cycloilijaa lähti aamulla Ståhlbergin kahvilaa kohti. Taivalpirtin nurkilta saimme kolmannen mukaan ja kahvilasta vielä neljännenkin. Uskomattoman hieno lämmin kesäpäivä oli tänään eikä sateita ja ukkosta nähty. Lämmin kyllä tuli. Ei aivan maltettu tulla suorinta tietä Tampereelle, joten matkaa tuli pikkuisen enemmän kuin suunniteltu. Kevyen kevyesti kyllä ajettiin. Kannatti lähteä tänään ajamaan, keli oli A+.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2432832635

----------


## Erkki J.

Ryhmään liittyivät Tommi ja JP. Lähtö oli vähän 8:n jälkeen ja ehdittiin tunnelin läpi ennen siellä sattuneen valitettavan hässäkän aiheuttamaa tunnelin hetkellistä sulkemista. Toivottavasti kukaan ei loukkaantunut vakavasti. Tästä kaikesta kuulimme vasta matkalla. Hienosti pyörineen yhden jonon vuorovedoin saatiin keskariksi 28km/h.

----------


## Talisker

Huomisella Juhalenkillä ajellaan Kehäkukkaan, 90 tai 100km.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385541

----------


## frp

Tiistain vauhtilenkille Rokkakosken kierrokselle taisi lähteä peräti 7 kovakuntoista urhoa ja pienistä porukan hajoamisista huolimatta taisi yhtä vailla kaikki tulla perille samaan aikaan. Pari reittisekoilua verotti vähän keskinopeutta, joka oli kuitenkin kohtuullinen reilu 37. Mukavaa, että nyt oli osanottajia enempi ja siitä huolimatta porukka oli tasavahva eli kyllä kanuunoista kovakuntoista väkeä löytyy.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3738103598

----------


## -Markku-

> Tiistain vauhtilenkille Rokkakosken kierrokselle taisi lähteä peräti 7 kovakuntoista urhoa...



Oli kyllä hyvä jalkojentyhjennyslenkki Pirkan 34-ryhmän vetoringissä pyörimisen jälkeen. Ilman sitä alussa ajettua eksymis/seikkailuosuutta keskinopeus näyttää tasan 38 km/h, mikä on tällä n. 115 kg kokonaismassalla todella kova Ylöjärven ja Hämeenkyrön mäkisille teille. Varsinkin kun lenkki oli ainakin itselle täyttä intervalliharjoitusta; ylämäissä ja vetovuoroissa syke monesti yli 200 ja alamäissä sormet jarrukahvoilla. Onneksi oli mukana lisenssikuskeja ottamassa vähän enemmän vetovastuuta. Heille lenkki näytti olevan lähinnä auringonpaisteesta nauttimista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Näin ajeltiin Juhalenkillä tänään viiteen pekkaan:
Stravallani: https://www.strava.com/activities/2444027555

----------


## Erkki J.

Lauantain kevyt Keskiöltä klo 10 Siuron Koskibaariin. Kts. PKK Nimenhuuto

----------


## Talisker

Huomisen sunnuntain plani: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385670

----------


## Onnikka

tänäänkin ajetaan vauhtilenkki Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä kello kuudelta. Hyvä valmistelu juhannuksen syöpötteltyä varten. Mukaan vaan kaikki kynnelle kykenevät.

----------


## Talisker

Juhannuksen aikaan on "aina" ajettu Ellivuoren lenkki.
24 Kes2018Ellivuori 
MAANTIEPYÖRÄILY 

152,20 kmMATKA
5:14:39AIKA
29,0 km/hKESKINOPEUS
1.108 mKORKEUDEN LISÄYS
--VIRTA


24 Kes2016Juhennuslenkki Ellivuori-Vesilahti 
MAANTIEPYÖRÄILY 

154,38 kmMATKA
5:09:06AIKA
30,0 km/hKESKINOPEUS
1.327 mKORKEUDEN LISÄYS
169 WattiaVIRTA



20 Kes2015Ellivuoren lenkki 
MAANTIEPYÖRÄILY 

156,21 kmMATKA
5:21:23AIKA
29,2 km/hKESKINOPEUS
1.188 mKORKEUDEN LISÄYS
--VIRTA



20 Kes2014Juhannuslenkki Ellivuoreen 2014 
MAANTIEPYÖRÄILY 

144,64 kmMATKA
4:55:21AIKA
29,4 km/hKESKINOPEUS
1.244 mKORKEUDEN LISÄYS
--VIRTA



21 Kes2013Juhannuslenkki Ellivuoreen 
MAANTIEPYÖRÄILY 

151,19 kmMATKA
5:05:34AIKA
29,7 km/hKESKINOPEUS
1.298 mKORKEUDEN LISÄYS
--VIRTA




24 Kes2011Juhannuslenkki Ellivuoreen 24.6.2011 
MAANTIEPYÖRÄILY 

138,17 kmMATKA
4:42:42AIKA
29,3 km/hKESKINOPEUS
1.009 mKORKEUDEN LISÄYS
--VIRTA

Mikäs päivä siihen sopisi parhaiten? Huomenna taitaa ukkostaa... edit: sääennuste parantunut.
Lähdettäiskös aamuvarhaisella?! 

S

----------


## Talisker

Huominen lukittiin:
Klo 09.00 startti Pyöräkauppa Keskiön edestä. Noin klo 9.15 Winterinmutkan K-Marketilta Tesoman kautta Rounionkadulle ja Siuroon.
Vauhti Timopapan PK+ (hyvällä kelillä n 29+-2km/h).
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/25340692

----------


## Onnikka

> tänäänkin ajetaan vauhtilenkki Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä kello kuudelta. Hyvä valmistelu juhannuksen syöpötteltyä varten. Mukaan vaan kaikki kynnelle kykenevät.



4 kuskia lähti mäkkäriltä kohti valkeakosken t-risteystä. Yksi saatiin vielä mukaan tulomatkalla saarenmaantien risteyksestä. Mukavassa kesäillassa keskari ruskon tiehaaraan n. 70 km;n matkalla oli noin 37 km/h. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## missile

Onkos huomisen eli lauantain kello kymmenen lähtöön innokkaita? 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Onkos huomisen eli lauantain kello kymmenen lähtöön innokkaita? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk



Mä voisin lähteä jonnekin leppoisalle lenkille.

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## missile

> Mä voisin lähteä jonnekin leppoisalle lenkille.
> 
> Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuun kympiksi Keskiölle. Eiköhän siitä jotain keksitä.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Tuun kympiksi Keskiölle. Eiköhän siitä jotain keksitä.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk



Ok, joku Jumesniemi tms. voisi tuolla tuulella olla jotain.

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Talisker

Perinteisellä Ellivuoren juhannuslenkillä koimme kaksi kurjaa liikennetilannetta:
1. oli ikivanhan farkkupassatin ällöohitus kumpareella. Vain vastaantulleen autoilijan väistäminen ja liki pysähtyminen tien sivuun esti nokkakolarin (tai meihin törmäämisen).
2. oli, kun ihan asuntoauton takaa oikealle kaartuvassa mutkassaan autoilija lähti ohitukseen. Onneksemme palasi omalle puolelleen ennen meihin törmäämistä. 

Muuten ja meillä yhdeksällä meni mukavasti ja speksien mukaan.
Mitä nyt minulle tuli kadenssiharjoitus, kun akku oli liki tyhjentynyt kaiketi Forssan autokuljetuksessa.

Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2468227444

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntaiksi sovimme Hiekkatiepyöräilyn.
Startti klo 10 Keskiöltä, suuntana Rokkakoski, Timi, Kehäkukka ja Jumesniemen pikkutiet.
Tämmöinen lenkura: https://www.strava.com/activities/1746918914
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12609353

----------


## JuhaS

Moro, löytyisikö huomiseksi matkaseuraa? Startti Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä 8:30 - siitä Kangasalan kautta Sahalahti-Pohja- Rautajärvi- Luopioinen - Pälkäne- Vkoski ja Kangasalan kautta pois. Muistamani mukaan noin 150km - vauhtia noin 30 +/-2 -. Tuulten mukaan :Hymy:

----------


## missile

> Ok, joku Jumesniemi tms. voisi tuolla tuulella olla jotain.
> 
> Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eipä menny ihan putkeen meikän lähdöt, tuli matkalla pikku tekninen. Hain kotoa toiset kiekot alle, mutta myöhästyin keskiöltä.

Mahdoitko kommuutteri saada tekstaria? Saatto mennä jollelkin kaimallekkin  :Vink: 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk

----------


## Onnikka

> Moro, löytyisikö huomiseksi matkaseuraa? Startti Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä 8:30 - siitä Kangasalan kautta Sahalahti-Pohja- Rautajärvi- Luopioinen - Pälkäne- Vkoski ja Kangasalan kautta pois. Muistamani mukaan noin 150km - vauhtia noin 30 +/-2 -. Tuulten mukaan



Moro,

Lähden mukaan. Ajelen kangasalta finnentie - saarenmaantie vastaan kohti k-järveä. Jossain kohtaan tullaan vastakkain. Toivottavasti saadaan isompi ryhmä matkaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Odoteltiin missileä minuutti-pari Keskiöllä ja lähdimme matkaan sen jälkeen. Ei harmillisesti havaittu viestejä.

Olihan muuten pirteä tuuli tänään!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2470523147

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Mahdoitko kommuutteri saada tekstaria? Saatto mennä jollelkin kaimallekkin 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk



Taisi mennä jollekin kaimalle .

No hetki me odotettiin, mutta lähdettiin sitten kuudella ukolla länteen Viljakkalan suuntaan ja siitä Sasin kautta mutkaillen Jumesniemeen ja Siuroon kahville. Aika pian meitä oli vain 5 ja Sasista eteenpäin 4.

Alkumatka onnistuttiin väistelemään tuulta hyvin mutta Hämeenkyrön pelloilla ei auttanut mikään. Oli pakko puskea ja ottihan se vähän reisiin, echelon-muodosta huolimatta.

Hyvin kuitenkin sujui, ja Siurosta kotiin olikin kevyttä hurukyytiä. Ei teknisiä tai muita murheita. Koskibaarissa Jussin meininki.

Kiitos mainiosta lenkistä!
https://strava.app.link/IeHOHHG5IX



Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MsBandMe

> Moro, löytyisikö huomiseksi matkaseuraa? Startti Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä 8:30 - siitä Kangasalan kautta Sahalahti-Pohja- Rautajärvi- Luopioinen - Pälkäne- Vkoski ja Kangasalan kautta pois. Muistamani mukaan noin 150km - vauhtia noin 30 +/-2 -. Tuulten mukaan



Mäkkärillä 8:30.

----------


## missile

> Odoteltiin missileä minuutti-pari Keskiöllä ja lähdimme matkaan sen jälkeen. Ei harmillisesti havaittu viestejä.
> 
> Olihan muuten pirteä tuuli tänään!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2470523147



Joo, pääsin sinne vasta 8 yli. Ilmeiseti toi takanavan laakeri on valmis, hyvä että on kiekkoja seinällä roikkumassa  :Hymy: 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk

----------


## JuhaS

> Moro, löytyisikö huomiseksi matkaseuraa? Startti Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä 8:30 - siitä Kangasalan kautta Sahalahti-Pohja- Rautajärvi- Luopioinen - Pälkäne- Vkoski ja Kangasalan kautta pois. Muistamani mukaan noin 150km - vauhtia noin 30 +/-2 -. Tuulten mukaan



Viiden pööräilijän porukassa hiukan yli 151 km ja 33,2 km/h. Porukalla sovittiin, että tämä oli vielä speksissä. Alun myötätuuli auttoi ja lopun vastatuuli ei tuntunut missään

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MsBandMe

> Viiden pööräilijän porukassa hiukan yli 151 km ja 33,2 km/h. Porukalla sovittiin, että tämä oli vielä speksissä. Alun myötätuuli auttoi ja lopun vastatuuli ei tuntunut missään
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla




KIITOS!! Oli pakko himmata kotisiirtymä kunnolla, jotta 33,9 km/h keskari siinä Saarenmaantien risteyksessä painui sinne 32,5... eli ihan spekseissä!! Olipahan huluppea juhannuslenkki. Tykkäsin.

----------


## Pexxi

Missä kunnossa Pohja-Luopioinen -väli on kun pari vuotta sitten oli aika reikäinen?

----------


## JuhaS

> Missä kunnossa Pohja-Luopioinen -väli on kun pari vuotta sitten oli aika reikäinen?



Oli se loppuosa Rautajärven jälkeen Luopioisiin aika huonolla pinnalla...

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## frp

Viikko sitten tiistain vauhtilenkillä 8 lähtijää ja 5 pinnisti perille. Keskinopeus taisi olla vakiintunut 36 ja reitti Siuro-Sasi.

Tänään 4 lähtijää, joista 2 uutta porukkalenkkeilijää. Kaikki pinnistivät perille asti. Keskinopeus 35-36 ja reitti taas Siuro-Sasi.

----------


## H.A.R.R.I

Torstain vauhdikkaalle lähti kaksi polkijaa. Ensin rauhallisesti Sorilaan lämpöjä ottaen ja sitten viitapohjan kierros 38 keskarilla parin kilsan vetovuoroilla. Sitten taas rauhallisemmin takaisin.  Enemmän saisi olla osallistujia. Eilinen viileä ja tuulinen sää taisi verottaa lähtijöitä.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Erkki J.

Lauantain kevyt maantielenkki lauantaina 29.6. klo 10 pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä, kts. PKK Nimenhuuto

----------


## petentic

Lauantain pidempi voisi ajaa vastapäivään Kehäkukkaan ns. pidemmän Karhen kautta ja käydä Otamuksessa. Eli Ylöjärvi - Mutala - Karhe - Viljakkala - Kehäkukka (tauko) - Jumesniemi - Otamuskahvila - Siuro - Rounionkatu - Tesoma (ja keskustaan Keskiöön). Olisikohan noin 110 km ja speksin avg 30 km/h. Osallistuvan ryhmän mukaan voidaan speksiä muuttaa tarvittaessa hieman ylöspäin. Käys peukuttamassa nimenhuudossa! https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385613

----------


## petentic

Lauantain pidemmällä oli tänään 7 kuskia. Reitti toteutui suunnitellun mukaisesti. Vastaista ja sivuvastaista oli menomatkalla Kehäkukkaan riittävästi. Ennen Karhea saatin pientä vesipisaraakin, mutta sitä tuli sen verran vähän, ettei juuri kastunut. Karhessa oli kovasti vipinää, kun siellä oli markkinat. Vohvelin tuoksu oli huumaava, melkein jäätiin sinne parkkiin  :Hymy:  Jatkettiin kuitenkin Kehäkukkaan tauolle. Sielläkin oli kosolti ihmisiä, mutta lähes kaikki olivat lounasjonossa, joten piirakkaa sai suht nopeasti. Osuttiin lyhyemmän lenkin kanssa sopivasti samaan aikaan.

Jumesniemessä oli mukavan rullaava vauhti ylös ja alas, pieniä hetkiä myötätuultakin sivutuulen lisäksi. Pieni siivu Porintietä oli ihan vastaista. Otamus on edelleen vallan kaunis paikka ja siellä on kahvio-kioski auki elokuulle saakka arkisin ja viikonloppuisin, joten käykäähän siellä maisemalenkillä! Tie Siuron ja Otamuksen välillä on paikkailtu, joskin muutamia reikiä siellä on edelleen.

Myötätuulessa Siuroon mentiinkin lähemmäs 35 km/h. Hieman muistin lenkin pituuden väärin; kokonaismatka Keskiöstä Keskiöön 125 km. Ajoajan avg lienee noin 32 km/h, minulla 30,7 km/h mutta siinä oli rauhallisempaa siirtymää mukana. Jälki ja pari kuvaa: https://www.sports-tracker.com/worko...9d961949debf92

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna sunnuntaina Tammelasta Siuro-Salmi-Häijää-Ellivuori-Stormi-Rämsöö-Vesilahti-Lempäälä-Sääksjärvi-Tammela eli n. 135 km. Keskinopeus koko reitille max 28. Lähden klo 8.30 ja siis Kolmenkulmassa (Rounionkadun itäpää) n. klo 9 (+). Pakottava este saattaa kehittyä ja jos, niin ilmoitus on luettavissa aamulla  klo 7.30.

Olihan se keskari mainion myötätuuliosuuden (Stormi-Vesilahti) jälkeen  yli asettamani maksimin, mutta suunnitelmani mukaan paluu Sääksjärven  kautta palautellen pudotti sen oikeaan  tasoon, yht. 137 km. Suurkiitos  Juha R:lle erinomaisesta ajoseurasta.

----------


## Lasse P

Sunnuntailenkkinä Säijän kasi ja kahvit Kuokkalan nesteellä. Lähtö klo 10 keskiöltä. Reitti kulkee Pispalan valtatietä Sportaxille ja siitä Nokiantietä Rajasillalle. Ilmoittautuminen pkk.nimenhuuto.com

----------


## Lasse P

Sunnuntailenkille lähti yhdeksän pyöräilijää. Alkumatkasta oli hieman häröilyä, kun vetäjä laittoi porukan kahteen jonoon Tesomankadun pyörätiellä. Yksi pyöräilijä kieltäytyi ja loppujono meni yhdessä jonossa. Asiasta huomautettiin, eikä sooloilu jatkunut. 

Säijärventiellä sattui pahan näköinen kaatuminen. Yksi pyöräilijä ajoi tiessä olevaan reikään, ja oikea käsi irtosi ohjaustangosta sillä seurauksella että kaatui. Hän lensi sarvien yli ja tuli maahan olkapää edellä, jonka jälkeen löi päänsä asfalttiin. Ambulanssi vei pyöräilijän Acutaan hoidettavaksi. Pahemmilta vammoilta kuitenkin säästyttiin. Muutama tikki polveen ja kyynärpäähän. Pyöräkin säilyi suhteellisen ehjänä. 

Muu porukka jatkoi tämän jälkeen matkaansa Lempäälän Siiriin kahville, ja loppumatka sujui ongelmitta. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2492054413

----------


## Ynnykkä

Kyynärvarteen neljä tikkiä ja lääkäri päätti, että polvi paranee tikeittä paremmin. Huomenna saattaa olla reisi mustana jne, mutta tosiaan vähäisillä vammoilla päästiin.

----------


## Erkki J.

Sunnuntain 7.7. yhteislenkkiä lyhennettiin jo lähdössä aamun sääennusteiden luvatessa sadetta klo 13 alkaen. Pahoittelut viime hetken muutoksesta mahdollisille alkuperäiselle reitille mukaan tuloa suunnitelleille, ilmoittautuneita ei kuitenkaan ollut. 11 kuskia, joista yksi ensikertalainen, kiersi Viitapohjan kautta Kessan baariin kahville ja pari poikkesi vielä sakkolenkille Lintukallion yli Kangasalle. Ainakin oheisen lenkin polkeneet säilyivät kuivana: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3820671835
Mukava lenkki, kiitos osallitujille  :Hymy: .

----------


## josku

Ruukkikierrokset 11.7 ja 18.7, ellei sää aivan muuta kerro.

11.7 on tarkoitus ajaa kahden ruukin kierros Noormarkun ja Leineperin ruukeille. 
Noormarkussa syödään lounasta ja Leineperissä juodaan kaffet ja syödään toivottavasti munkkeja. 
Mennessä pysähdytään myös Lavialla kahvilla ja Leineperin jälkeen halujen ja tarpeiden mukaan Lavialla kaupassa ja/tai Häijäässä Nesteellä. 
Matkaa kertyy siirtymistä riippuen +260km. Keskinopeus 28-30km/h, eli rauhallisemmin kun lauantaisilla pitkillä nopeilla lenkeillä.

18.7 ajetaan Kauttuan ruukin kierros Euraan kauttuan ruukkimaisemia ja Alvar Aallon arkkitehtuuria ihmettelemään.
Lounas syödään Eurassa, tai ruukin alueella jos on tarjonta parantunut. Mennessä kaffet ja sämpylät Äetsässä ja palatessa kaffet ja kakut Punkalaitumella Myötätuulessa. Muita taukoja tarpeiden mukaan yhteisesti sopien.
Matkaa kertyy noin 300km ja vauhtina 28-30km/h.

Molemmat ruukkiajot ovat olleet jo jonkin aikaa Nimenhuudossa. Jos olet tulossa mukaan, olisi kiva jos merkitset itsesi osallistujaksi, pakollista tämä ei toki ole. Helpottaisi kuitenkin lounas ja kahvipaikkoihin ennakkoilmoittamisia.

- Kahden ruukin kierros https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12490715
- Kauttuan ruukin kierros https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12490719

----------


## terob

Keliltään viikon parhaana päivänä keskiviikkona naisten pyynnöstä Längelmäveden kierto vastapäivään (Saarenmaantien kautta) Hakametsän jäähallilta klo 10.00. Tauko ainakin Rönnin lavalla. Nopeus max 25, matkaa tullee noin 120 km. Kevyesti, jotta pääsee vielä illalla kevyelle Lamminpään maastolenkille.

----------


## Talisker

> Keliltään viikon parhaana päivänä keskiviikkona naisten pyynnöstä Längelmäveden kierto vastapäivään (Saarenmaantien kautta) Hakametsän jäähallilta klo 10.00. Tauko ainakin Rönnin lavalla. Nopeus max 25, matkaa tullee noin 120 km. Kevyesti, jotta pääsee vielä illalla kevyelle Lamminpään maastolenkille.



Tuohan melkein menisi Juhalenkin spekseihin... Mitä nyt tuplamatka  :Hymy:  .

----------


## terob

Vain 30 km enemmän kuin varttuneiden ja vapaalla olevien länsisuunnan suunnitelmassa. Vauhti ainakin speksissä.

----------


## Erkki J.

Jäikö tuosta Teron vetämästä vesistön kierrosta gps-jälkeä? Jos, niin olisi kiva nähdä  :Hymy: .

----------


## josku

Niinhän se Kahden ruukin kierros Noormarkkuun ja Leineperiin taas ajettiin. Aamulla sää vaikutti epäilyttävältä. Lännestä siirtymän aikana satoi hissukseen vettä ja maa oli sen verran järkä että sai pyörän likaiseksi ja vaipan märäksi. Mustassalahdessa vettä ei enää tullut, eikä tullut koko reissulla sen jälkeen. Tarkkaan en muista missä tie kuivui, mutta taisi olla Nokian ja Siuron välillä, ellei jopa aiemmin.
12 meitä oli Lavialle asti, sieltä saatiin sitten yksi Porilainen vahvajalka vahvistuksesi, ajeli meidän kanssa lounaalle ja Leineperiin kahville, josta sitten takaisin kohti mökkiään. Taisi hänelle tulla samat kilometrit kun meillekin.
Teknisiä ei sattunut ja ainoa pikkuhaveri oli, kun allekirjoittanut kaatui Noormarkun ruukilla hiekalla, kun etupyörä lähti käännöksessä alta pehmeässä hiekassa ja kävelyvauhdissa. Mikään paikka ei auennut, mutta pyöräilyhanskoja olisi ehkä syytä käyttää  :Cool: 

Menomatkalla myötätuuli saatteli, takaisin oli enimmäkseen sivutuuli. Tiet olivat hienossa kunnossa lukuunottamatta Kullaa-Lavia väliä. Tuo mentiin kahdessa ryhmässä ja yhdessä jonossa reikiä kierrellen.
Sääkin oli hyvä, vaikka mikään helle ei ollutkaan.

Kiitos kaikille hienosta reissusta! Ensi torstaina, jos sää sallii, niin ajetaan Kauttualle https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12490719

Tämän päivän Stravajälki https://www.strava.com/activities/2523516209

edit: Porin vahvistukselle tuli ennen Leineperiä ongelmia takavaihtajan kanssa, olisi muuten tullut Lavialle kanssamme. Pääsi kuitenkin takaisin mökilleen, viimeiset kilometrit huoltoautolla...

----------


## terob

> Jäikö tuosta Teron vetämästä vesistön kierrosta gps-jälkeä? Jos, niin olisi kiva nähdä .



Neljä meitä lähti keskiviikkona käymään Rönnin lavalla sopalla. Mika veti kaikki yhden jonon osuudet, joten Terolle jäikin energiaa lähteä illan maastolenkin sijaan torstain Joskun Noormarkun lenkille.

----------


## josku

Huomenna lauantaina ajattelin ajella itselleni tuntemattomammalla suunnalla, eli Sahalahteen, Sappeen kautta Pälkäneelle ja sieltä Tampereelle, jotenkin näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/25943036
Itäpuoli ja sen siirtymät eivät ole minulle niin tutu, joten olen matkalla seikkailumielellä, tai otan mielelläni navigaattorin, en elektronista vaan luuta ja lihaa olevan, mielelläni mukaan reissuun - toki myös muita kanssapolkijoita  :Hymy: 
Vauhtina luokkaa 27-29km/h. En speksaa tätä Lauantain pitkäksi, mutta voidaan se myös sellaisena ajaa, kunhan maltetaan edetä rauhassa. 

Niitty-Seppälä on myös minulle tuntematon kaffepaikka, mutta kuulemma hyvä sellainen, joten kahvit ja mahdolliset mansikkaviinerit siellä. 

Lähden Keskiöltä klo 10, tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## plr

Lähden mukaan joskun lenkille ja voin toimia navigaattorina. Mansikkawiineriä ei woi wastustaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Wiinerin sijaan joudun tyytymään viineriin Hakasella. 

Aikuisten oikeesti kevyt ja lyhyehkö lenkki, suunilleen näin: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/25947778
Pikkusäijä ja klo 13 mennessä takaisin. 
Mansikkaviinerit Hakasella Suupantorilla.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385643

----------


## MsBandMe

> Huomenna lauantaina ajattelin ajella itselleni tuntemattomammalla suunnalla, eli Sahalahteen, Sappeen kautta Pälkäneelle ja sieltä Tampereelle, jotenkin näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/25943036
> Itäpuoli ja sen siirtymät eivät ole minulle niin tutu, joten olen matkalla seikkailumielellä, tai otan mielelläni navigaattorin, en elektronista vaan luuta ja lihaa olevan, mielelläni mukaan reissuun - toki myös muita kanssapolkijoita 
> Vauhtina luokkaa 27-29km/h. En speksaa tätä Lauantain pitkäksi, mutta voidaan se myös sellaisena ajaa, kunhan maltetaan edetä rauhassa. 
> 
> Niitty-Seppälä on myös minulle tuntematon kaffepaikka, mutta kuulemma hyvä sellainen, joten kahvit ja mahdolliset mansikkaviinerit siellä. 
> 
> Lähden Keskiöltä klo 10, tervetuloa mukaan.





Toipilaalle sopiva vauhti, joten hyppään kyytiin Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä. 
Tervetuloa itään.

----------


## Esa S

Sunnuntain kaikki lenkit sitten Pyynikille, siellä onnistuu sekä lyhyt/kevyt että pitkä/raskas ja kaikki siltä väliltä. Kahvitaukoja yksi tai useampia reilun kolmen tai vaikka sadan kilometrin välein.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-Day-14-7-2019

----------


## josku

Niinhän se lauantain pidempi lenkki ajettiin 11 kuskin voimin suunnitelmien mukaan. Kahdennentoista kuskin, joka ajoi tri-pyörällä saimme mukaamme Sahalahdelta Nikkilän kaupan kohdalta. Ajoi nätisti perässä ja nautti myös kaffet kanssamme.
Tuuli ei pahemmin haitannut ja lämpökin oli suomen kesäinen, hiukan alle 20 astetta. Teknisiä murheita ei sattunut ja Niitty-Seppälän mansikkaviinerit olivat maineensa veroiset  :Hymy:  Myyjä lupasi jo santsiviinerin puoleen hintaan, mutta veti sitten kuitenkin puihin.

Kiva lenkki, kiitos matkaseuralle!
Stravassa näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/2528249806

----------


## Erkki J.

Kiitokset kokoonkutsujalle, navigaattorille ja mukana ajaneille hienosta lenkistä! Kaikki lähtöpaikalla vielä vahvistetut spexit pitivät mansikkaviinereitä myöten  :Hymy: .

----------


## Talisker

Kevytkin lenkki pysyi aikuisten oikeasti kevyessä luvatussa speksissä. Meitä oli 14 alusta loppuun. 
Mansikkaviinerit tosin nautittiin torilla, muinaismarkkinoiden teltalla. Hyvää ja halpaa.
Näin Stravallani: https://www.strava.com/activities/2527784924

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna kevyehkö reilu satanen ajetaan Korkenvoimaan suunnilleen näin:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/25999725

Tänne voit ilmoittautua: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385674

----------


## Talisker

> Huomenna kevyehkö reilu satanen ajetaan Korkenvoimaan suunnilleen näin:
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/25999725



Lenkki toteutui juuri noin 13 kuskin voimin.
Sorvankylän soratie yllätti: neljä rengasrikkoa. Hyi.
Muuten meni mukavasti.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2531338069

----------


## Talisker

Maanantaina 15.7. aion ajella palauttelevan hiekkateillä.
Aamupäivällä hyvissä ajoin startti.
Seuraa?

----------


## Talisker

> Maanantaina 15.7. aion ajella palauttelevan hiekkateillä.
> Aamupäivällä hyvissä ajoin startti.
> Seuraa?



Klo 10.30 Sportaxilta Nokian rantareiteille.

----------


## Lasse P

Ajan keskiviikkoaamusta Kankaanpäästä Ikaalisten ja Hämeenkyrön kautta Tampereelle. Jos esim juhalenkki käy kehäkukassa, hyppään siinä matkaan mukaan. Toki muukin matkaseura kelpaa

----------


## josku

> Ruukkikierrokset 11.7 ja 18.7, ellei sää aivan muuta kerro.
> 
> 18.7 ajetaan Kauttuan ruukin kierros Euraan kauttuan ruukkimaisemia ja Alvar Aallon arkkitehtuuria ihmettelemään.
> Lounas syödään Eurassa, tai ruukin alueella jos on tarjonta parantunut. Mennessä kaffet ja sämpylät Äetsässä ja palatessa kaffet ja kakut Punkalaitumella Myötätuulessa. Muita taukoja tarpeiden mukaan yhteisesti sopien.
> Matkaa kertyy noin 300km ja vauhtina 28-30km/h.
> 
> Molemmat ruukkiajot ovat olleet jo jonkin aikaa Nimenhuudossa. Jos olet tulossa mukaan, olisi kiva jos merkitset itsesi osallistujaksi, pakollista tämä ei toki ole. Helpottaisi kuitenkin lounas ja kahvipaikkoihin ennakkoilmoittamisia.
> 
> - Kauttuan ruukin kierros https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12490719



Torstaina 18.7 keli näyttää hyvältä Kauttuan Ruukin kierrokselle! 


Menomatkalla kaffet tuttuun tapaan Äetsässä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa. Lounas aiemmasta poiketen ruukin alueella Jokikahvilassa.
Paluumatkan kahvit Kahvila Myötätuulessa Punkalaitumella. Paluumatkalla voidaan myös pysähtyä Huittisissa ja/tai Vesilahdella täydentämässä energioita ja pulloja.
Mielellän nimi nimenhuutoon, ei kuitenkaan pakollista.


Lähtö torstaina klo 8 Mustastalahdesta.

----------


## Talisker

> Klo 10.30 Sportaxilta Nokian rantareiteille.



Hienosti toteutui palautteleva plr:n kanssa. 
Konditoria Marin keittolounas ja mustikka-vanilia -munkki kruunasi reissun.

----------


## plr

Strava todistaa: "This was easier than your usual effort."  :Hymy:  Marissa oli kyllä mainiot tarjoomat ja jonoa ulos saakka.

----------


## Erkki J.

Kiitos Terolle Rönnin Garmin linkistä  :Sarkastinen: !

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa Saarikylille.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26073713
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385546

----------


## Talisker

15 meitä oli tämänpäiväisellä Juhalenkillä.
Saarikylät sykähdytti. Pari muutakin muistijälkeä jäi  :Hymy: .
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2539583593

----------


## Talisker

En malta olla pois pyörän päältä huomennakaan.
Ideana on ajella hiekkateitä kevyesti klo 10 startilla Keskiöltä,
klo 10.30 Sportaxilta.
Seuraa?

----------


## El Cheapo

Olen tulossa ensi viikolla pariksi päiväksi työmatkalle Tampereelle ja mietin tässä sopivia 40-60km maantielenkkejä työpäivän päätteeksi, tukikohtana Scandic Eden.
Onko hyviä ehdotuksia?

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Olen tulossa ensi viikolla pariksi päiväksi työmatkalle Tampereelle ja mietin tässä sopivia 40-60km maantielenkkejä työpäivän päätteeksi, tukikohtana Scandic Eden.
> Onko hyviä ehdotuksia?



Siitä pääsee hyvin sillan yli Pirkkalan puolelle Säijään ajelemaan Rantatien ja Säijärventien maisemissa kasia maun mukaan. Samoin Nokian läpi Siuroon ja siitä Pinsiöön ja Ylöjärven kautta takaisin. Äkkiseltään helpoin suunta on tuo Säijä. Ja jos kovempaa haluaa ajaa porukassa, niin Kanuunoitten vauhtilenkki taitaa lähteä edelleen Winterinmutkan K-marketilta tiistai-iltana. 

Edit: tiistain lenkki lähteekin nykyisin Sportaxilta https://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/seura.../yhteislenkit/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Niinhän se Kauttuan ruukin kierros ajettiin 14 kuskin voimin kauniissa kesäsäässä. Maittava lounas nautittiin ruukin alueella Aallon suunnittelemassa Jokisaunassa ja kaffet mennessä Äetsässä ja paluumatkalla Punkalaitumella. Mitään (teknistä) murhetta ei matkalle mahtunut, hieno päivä! 
Suuret kiitokset matkaseuralle!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2543306228

----------


## Erkki J.

Lauantain kevyt maantielenkki Yrjölän marjatilalle, PKK Nimenhuuto.  https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3749294694

----------


## El Cheapo

Kiitos tästä, näyttää olevan ihan nätin näköistä tietä Säijään ympäristössä, tuonne suuntaan siis.

----------


## MsBandMe

Lähden aamulla - klo 9.00 - Kaukajärven Mäkkäriltä kohti Jäminkipohjaa, siitä Ruoveden kautta Muroleeseen. Lenkura 155 km, vauhti maltillinen 30+/- 
Vaikka tulee vähän viimetinkaan huomisia suunnitelmia ajatellen, mukaan saa lyöttäytyä, jos idea hyvältä tuntuu.

Anne

----------


## plr

Lauantain pidempi kanuunalenkki Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä klo 10 suuntautuu huomenna Hämeenlinnaan Panssarimuseon kahvioon. Matkaa tulee noin 150 km ja mennään suunnilleen samaa reittiä kuin viime vuonna (https://www.strava.com/activities/1780372748). Reitti on loivapiirteinen ja keli näyttää liki tyyneltä, joten kevyt PK-lenkki on tiedossa. Aurinko tulee paistamaan ja munkit maistumaan.  :Hymy:  Tervetuloa mukaan!

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385616

----------


## plr

Mitään teknisiä ongelmia ei koettu Hämeenlinnan tai tarkasti ottaen Hattulan lenkillä. Munkkikahvit juotiin suunnitelman mukaisesti Panssarimuseon kahvilassa Parolassa. Mukana oli seitsemän ajajaa, joista yksi ensikertalainen yhteislenkillä. Melko tasaisella rasituksella mentiin ja keskinopeus oli kaupunkisiirtymiä lukuunottamatta jossain 31-32 km/h välillä. Oma tuntuma oli, että missään kohdassa ei menty kovalla vedolla ja peesissä tuli helposti. Aivan erinomainen pyöräilypäivä ja kerrankin tarkeni hyvin!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2547740401

----------


## josku

Ajattelin ajaa maanantaina työläisen lenkin, eli lähteä aikaisin päättyvän työpäivän jälkeen 15:00 Ratinasta Jokikadun viereisen kelvin liikenneympyrältä Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimaan kahville ja Tottijärven kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Mukaan mahtuu.

----------


## nopparis

> Ajattelin ajaa maanantaina työläisen lenkin, eli lähteä aikaisin päättyvän työpäivän jälkeen 15:00 Ratinasta Jokikadun viereisen kelvin liikenneympyrältä Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimaan kahville ja Tottijärven kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Mukaan mahtuu.



Hyvä ajatus. Olen siirtynyt myös työmatkapyöräilyyn ja voin lähteä mukaan. Nähdään kelviympyrässä!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

> Ajattelin ajaa maanantaina työläisen lenkin, eli lähteä aikaisin päättyvän työpäivän jälkeen 15:00 Ratinasta Jokikadun viereisen kelvin liikenneympyrältä Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimaan kahville ja Tottijärven kautta takaisin kaupunkiin. Mukaan mahtuu.



Lenkki ajettiin yhdeksän kuskin voimin Koskenvoimaan. Kaffen jälkeen yksi lähti sovitusti kohti Kangasalaa, muut jatkoimme kohti Tottijärveä ja sieltä Tampereelle.
Kolme meistä oli sonnustautunut hihattomiin ajopaitoihin ja aurinkorasvatkin oli levitetty huolella, mutta niinhän se keli muuttui ja Pirkkalasta Lempäälään ajaessa saimme vettä  niskaan ja lämpötila tippui noin kahteenkymmeneen asteeseen. Hyvin siinäkin tarjettiin ja kaffet juotiin Koskenvoimassa terassilla. Sorvantietä emme tänään ajaneent, mutta se ei auttanut, vaan yksi rengasrikko sattui 12-tien varressa. 

Pirkkalantiellä lähellä Nurmea meidät ohitti torvella iloisesti meitä tervehtien Toivosen Soran (https://www.toivosensora.fi/) kasettirekka joka kääntyi kohta vasemmalle sorakasoille. Yhdellä meistä oli hihassa sateenkaariraidat. Liekkö kuski kuvitellut meitä Pride-kulkueeksi, kun oikein pysäytti rekan käännyttyään ja huuteli meille kannustushuutoja tyyliin "vitun homot". Kannustuksen jälkeen jalka oli kevyt ja jos kiviainesta tarvitaan niin toki ne Toivosen Soralta tilaamme  :Hymy: 

Hieno reissu, kiitos ajokavereille!

Jäljeksi tuli tällainen https://www.strava.com/activities/2553883799

----------


## josku

Tulevana torstaina(kin) näyttäisi olevan hieno ajokeli. Silloin voisi ajella Mustastalahdesta Iittalaan lounaalle ja käydä juomassa kahvit Koskenvoimassa. 
Iittalassa on lounaspaikan pitäjä vaihtunut, mutta toivotaan että lounas on edelleen yhtä maittava.

Matkaa kertyy vajaat 200km ja vauhti maltillinen noin 28km/h, kuten viime vuonnakin: https://www.strava.com/activities/1742438843

Lenkki myös nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12708261

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26319310
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385547

----------


## reikuu

> Sorvantietä emme tänään ajaneent, mutta se ei auttanut, vaan yksi rengasrikko sattui 12-tien varressa.



 syyllinen rengasrikkoon löytyi kun nyt pääsin rengasta purkamaan. Tuollainen parin millin ohut metallipiikki.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Huominen Juhalenkki: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26319310
> Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385547



Taas nautiskeltiin 12 - 13 kuskin voimin.
Siirin tarjoomat päiväkahvit olivas ihan kymppi-kymppi.
Kaislan lounas ei omalla asteikollani ansainnut kuin 6/10.
Näin stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2558944577

----------


## josku

Iittalan kierros ajettiin 16 kuskin voimin kauniissa ja lämpimässä kesäsäässä.
Kokonaiskeskari itsellä ovelta ovelle 29,2km/h. Saarenmaantien alusta Iittalaan 30,4km/h ja Iittalasta Pirkkalan vanhalle kirkolle 30,9km/h. Eli vauhti oli yli speksin, siitä pahoittelut. Muutamia kertoja koitin kysellä vahdista ja tuntui kuitenkin olevan kaikille ok.
Koskenvoimassa päätimme että tänään vältämme Sorvantien kirouksen ja ajamme kotiin Pirkkalan kautta. Teknisiä murheita ei matkalle sattunut.

Kiitos kaikille lenkkiseurasta!

Matka taittui näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/2561870415

----------


## -Markku-

Torstain Kanuuna-lenkki ajettiin viiden kuskin voimin, yksi tosin hukattiin lenkin loppupuolella. Varsinaisena yhteislenkin reittinä Mäkkäriltä Kangasalan ja Valkeakosken kautta Lempäälän Kuljuun, keskinopeus 38,7 km/h ja matka speksin mukaisesti 70,00 km (ei sittenkään mennyt yli, vaikka niin väitin siinä tauolla). Loppumatka Kuljusta tultiin kaikessa rauhassa pyöräteitä pitkin. Kukaan ei valittanut vilua, ja lämpömittari näytti mukavat +27 C.

Tällaista Stravassa: www.strava.com/activities/2562835248

----------


## Talisker

Lauantain Laukon kulttuuritapahtumaan on tulossa hyvin väkeä: 
Marjon meditaatioryhmästä jo noin 10 henkeä ja meitä kanuunoita Nimenhuudon mukaan seitsemän. 
Lounaalle on varattu meille oma pöytä ja olisi välttämätöntä saada osallistujien määrä ja nimet ravintolalle tiedoksi etukäteen, 
koska lounastila tullee olemaan täyteen varattu. 
"Huoltoautoon" saa pikkunyytin vaihtovaatteita mukaan aamun lähtöpaikalla.
Ilmoittaudu siis  perjantain puoleenpäivään mennessä 
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12702614 :een!

 Lauantain vakiolenkki voi hyvinkin noudattaa samaa reittiä Laukkoon saakka.

----------


## -Markku-

Ajetaan lauantain pitkä lenkki Taliskerin ehdotuksen mukaisesti kulttuurilenkin jälkeä soveltaen. Muutamaan kohtaan tein pieniä viilauksia ajettavuuden parantamiseksi: ridewithgps.com/routes/30663978

Kahvi- ja pullojentäyttötauko jossain Lempäälän tai Vesilahden kohdalla. Hyviä paikkoja saa ehdottaa.

Ja ainakin Kangasalle asti täsmälleen reitin mukaisesti, jotta matkaltakin voi liittyä mukaan. Ja Laukossa ei siis virallisesti pysähdytä, mutta jos kulttuuri aiheuttaa alkumatkasta aivan vastustamattoman houkutuksen, niin ryhmästä voi tietenkin poistua Laukon kohdalla.

----------


## Onnikka

> Torstain Kanuuna-lenkki ajettiin viiden kuskin voimin, yksi tosin hukattiin lenkin loppupuolella. Varsinaisena yhteislenkin reittinä Mäkkäriltä Kangasalan ja Valkeakosken kautta Lempäälän Kuljuun, keskinopeus 38,7 km/h ja matka speksin mukaisesti 70,00 km (ei sittenkään mennyt yli, vaikka niin väitin siinä tauolla). Loppumatka Kuljusta tultiin kaikessa rauhassa pyöräteitä pitkin. Kukaan ei valittanut vilua, ja lämpömittari näytti mukavat +27 C.
> 
> Tällaista Stravassa: www.strava.com/activities/2562835248



Ei ihan päästy 40 km/h keskivauhtiin. Mun garmin antoi parhaan 40 km:n vauhdinsi 1:00:02. Jäis siis prntimisen varaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jalo

Lähden maanantaina 29.7 klo 10 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä palauttavalle  (n.25km/h) lenkille Rönnin lavalle syömään. Paluu Kuhmalahden kautta  Tampereelle. Tervetuloa mukaan n.120km matkaan.

----------


## plr

Oli tänään sen verran lämmintä lenkillä, että Koskenvoimassa istuttiin kahvilla sisällä ilmastoidussa tilassa terassin sijaan. Juotavaa piti pysähtyä täydentämään kolme kertaa. Tuntuu tällainen lämmin keli olevan melkoinen energiaimuri.

----------


## Talisker

Kulttuuriajelun ryhmä pääsi nauttimaan paikallisesta tarjonnasta parhaimmillaan:
Laukon kartanoravintolan maukas lounas,  huikeassa puistossa Hurmerintojen konsertti
https://www.narvankylapanimo.com/ :n tuotteita naukkaillen, 
https://www.maritaliulia.com/ :n taiteen ääressä meditoiden.

Kyllä me ajeltiinkin: https://www.strava.com/activities/2568179426

----------


## Talisker

Tänään ajelimme neljään pekkaan Kessaan, Viitapohja vastapäivään.
Tavoitteeni oli keskisyke alle 100, toteutui melkein.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2569591568
Kuuma!

----------


## Talisker

Tiistaina tarkenee hiekkateillä:
Ajelemme Kehäkukan lounaalle (Tiistai: Kasvispaella, Currykastike, Paprikariisi, Uunipunajuuret, Suklaavanukas).
Startti klo 9.00 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä, Puutarhakatu 8, Tampere
Suunniteltu reitti: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26479241
Aikaa kuluu pyörän päällä noin 5.30 ja taukoihin reilu tunti. Työpäivän verran siis.
Kalustona syklo, gravel, rullaava maasturi, miksei hybridikin. 
Nimismiehenkiharatakuu.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12733534

----------


## petentic

Tiistai-illan vauhdikkaampi on ihan kohta, klo 18. Voisi ajaa Karhen lenkin myötäpäivään, koska tuuli on pohjoisesta / koillisesta. Pääsee myötäiseen loppumatkan.

----------


## Talisker

5 - 6 pekkaan ja pirkkoon ajeltiin juuri suunnitellusti.
Kuuma ei tullut, kun ave temp 12 astetta ja kylmä tuuli pohjoisesta.
Ajoaika 5.31, kokonaisaika 6.34, keskinopeus 22km/h.
Kehäkukan lounas oli taas tosi hyvä ja sali oli väkeä täynnä.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2575545575

----------


## Talisker

Tämmöistä "klassikkoa/yllätysreittiä" ajattelin huomiseksi Juhalenkiksi: 
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26545308
Noin klo 10 Koilliskeskuksessa.
Keskari ei yli 25km/h eli oikeesti kevyesti. 
Kahvit taas Paakarissa. 
Nimenhuutoon voit ilmoittautua *​*https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385548

----------


## jalo

> Tämmöistä "klassikkoa/yllätysreittiä" ajattelin huomiseksi Juhalenkiksi: 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26545308
> Noin klo 10 Koilliskeskuksessa.
> Keskari ei yli 25km/h eli oikeesti kevyesti. 
> Kahvit taas Paakarissa. 
> Nimenhuutoon voit ilmoittautua *​*https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385548



Jep - hyvältä näyttää, mutta Pikkolan koulun jälkeen Ranta-Koivistoon, koska tie on remontissa :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

> Tiistai-illan vauhdikkaampi on ihan kohta, klo 18. Voisi ajaa Karhen lenkin myötäpäivään, koska tuuli on pohjoisesta / koillisesta. Pääsee myötäiseen loppumatkan.



Suunnitelman mukaan ajettiin. Kolme meitä oli tällä kertaa. Vetovuoroista tuli vähän pitkiä, mutta niin vain puskettiin vastatuuleen... Onneksi kotiinpäin olikin jo myötäistä. Mutalassa kruisaili jokin avomallinen nelipyöräinen kulkupeli, jonka maksiminopeus oli 35 km/h. Ohitimme sen kahdesti  :Hymy:  Tällainen jälki: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3899132209#

----------


## Talisker

Viitisentoista vapaallaolevaa ajeli kevyen Juhalenkin.
Pikonlinnan kiertely korvasi Tiihalan.
Lounas Kaislassa maistui.
Näin strvalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2578102547

----------


## josku

Ajattelin ajaa huomenna torstaina aamusta Siuro-Häijää-Ellivuori-Rämsöö-Vesilahti-Pirkkala (https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/16072898) klassikon 8:30 lähdöllä. 
Lähden Myllypuronkadun varrelta Pallopojan kioskilta ja sitten Ikurintien ja Kolmihaarankadun ympyrän kautta Kolmenkulman ABC:lle ja siitä kohti Siuroa. 
Kaffet juon Kiskokabinetilla. Mukaan mahtuu. Jos on tulijoita niin mielellään tietoa että osaan tarvittaessa odotella sopivassa paikassa. Vauhti ehkä 28-30km/h, riippuen ajanko yksin vai seurassa.

----------


## josku

Koska taidan olla yksin liikkeellä ja ilta meni "leffaputkessa", niin aikataulukin on viitteellinen.

----------


## Highlander

> Sunnuntailenkille lähti yhdeksän pyöräilijää. Alkumatkasta oli hieman häröilyä, kun vetäjä laittoi porukan kahteen jonoon Tesomankadun pyörätiellä. Yksi pyöräilijä kieltäytyi ja loppujono meni yhdessä jonossa. Asiasta huomautettiin, eikä sooloilu jatkunut.



Parhaat palat mennyt ohi näköjään kun ei ole täällä kesällä roikkunut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna perjantaina klo 10.00 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä kevyt hiekkatielenkki Paakariin.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26608078
Tein tapahtuman myös Nimenhuutoon: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12768350

----------


## Talisker

8 - 9 meitä oli tuulensuojaisilla hiekkateillä.
Hyvin meni.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2583784418

Huomennakin meinataan mennä gravelia, Siiriin.
Startti klo 10 Keskiöltä. 
Katsotaan reittiä illemmalla.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26645822

----------


## Talisker

Lauantaina ajellaan myös hiekkatiepainotteisesti:
Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin kautta Pitkäniemeen ja Anian rantatielle.
Noin satanen ja noin 22 keskarilla.
Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12775773

----------


## Erkki J.

Lauantain kevyt, keskinop. max 25 km/h, kahville Yrjölän marjatilalle/Siuron koskibaariin, n.70 km. Kts. PKK nimenhuuto.

----------


## Erkki J.

Reilu tusina polkaisi lenkin spexien puitteissa koleassa säässä  :Hymy: .

----------


## Talisker

Noinhan me tehtiin kuuden hengen voimin.
Siirin korvapuustit meinas viedä kielet mennessään. Ne on hyviä!
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2586717348
Hiekkatiet oli pääosin hirveessä kunnossa: koko tien leveydellä irtosepeliä/-kiveä,
paikoitellen sietämätöntä nimismiehenkiharaa. Kivaa silti  :No huh!:  .
Paikallisen poikamiehen opastuksella löydettiin ainutlaatuinen sammalpohjainen metsä,
jonka poikki kulki satavuotias tukkitie. plr taisi ottaa siitä kuvankin. 





> Lauantaina ajellaan myös hiekkatiepainotteisesti:
> Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin kautta Pitkäniemeen ja Anian rantatielle.
> Noin satanen ja noin 22 keskarilla.
> Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12775773

----------


## josku

Lähden huomenna sunnuntaina kiertämään nässyä Sportaxin pihasta klo 10.
Kaffet Muroleen kanavalla ja vauhti noin 30km/h mahdollisen seuran mukaan.
Jos vielä näin myöhäisellä ilmolla löytyy kiinnostuneita, niin mukaan mahtuu.

----------


## plr

Säijästä näyttää löytyvän vieläkin uusia reittejä.

----------


## josku

Nässy kierrettiin suunnitelmien mukaan alkuun viiden ja loppumatka neljän kuskin voimin. 
Muroleen tauon jälkeen tuli yhteen pyörään tekninen murhe. Viidestä eturattaiden pultista oli kaksi vierekkäistä hukkunut jonnekin ja pienelle limpulle vaitaessa pikkuratas vääntyi sen verran pahasti että alkoi ottamaan runkoon kiinni. Hakija soitettiin paikalle ja muut jatkoivat matkaa. Ylöjärveltä Aitolahden TB:lle keskari 31,5km/h, ovelta ovelle itsellä 29,1km/h.
Pohjoiseen mennessä aikas viileää ja vastatuuli, Muroleesta takaisin myötätuulessa ja hiukan lämmenneessä kelissä.

Muuten hyvä lenkki, mutta harmillinen tekninen ongelma. 

Kiitos kaikille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Talisker

Kanuunoiden sunnuntain vakiosatanen meni ilman teknisiä ja muitakin murheita,
mutta ei ilman sämpylöitä Koskenvoimassa.
Taas vapaavauhti Säijärventiellä palkitsi vauhtia kaivanneet.
Meitä oli 14, eikä kukaan jäänyt porukasta.
Näin Garminilleni (Strava ei jostain syystä päivity): https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3914769971

----------


## terob

On meillä suuret murheet, Strava ei päivity. Hieno Lenkki!

Lähetetty minun SM-A605FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## josku

Jakamaton lenkki on ajamaton lenkki

----------


## josku

Huomenna tiistaina 6.8 klo 15:30 lähden ajelemaan maantiepyörällä Ratinan kohdalta Jokikadun jatkeen kelvin liikenneympyrästä Lempäälään Siiriin kaffelle ja pullalle.
Mukaan mahtuu työtä tekevät ja tekemättömät. Vauhti maltillinen porukan mukaan.

----------


## josku

> Huomenna tiistaina 6.8 klo 15:30 lähden ajelemaan maantiepyörällä Ratinan kohdalta Jokikadun jatkeen kelvin liikenneympyrästä Lempäälään Siiriin kaffelle ja pullalle.
> Mukaan mahtuu työtä tekevät ja tekemättömät. Vauhti maltillinen porukan mukaan.



Niinhän meitä oli tänään kahdeksan kuskia, joilla oli Siirin korvapuustit ja kaffet mielessä. Hieno lenkki kaunissa kesäisessä iltapäivässä/alkuillassa.
Siirin korvapuustit ovat kyllä mainioita ja maistuvia, santsikupitkin tarjoiltiin puutarhaan - kiitos Matin  :Hymy: 

Kiitos kaikille kaffekavereille!

Lenkki stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/2596080707

----------


## Talisker

Kaavailen Hiekkapirkka replikaa elokuun lopulle, 25.8.

Startti klo 08.00 Mustastalahdesta. Ajoaika 8h +/- puoli tuntia.
Taukopaikat omakustanteisesti Kurussa ja Terälahdessa. Miksei Kessan baarissakin...

No Drop ajona kahdessa nopeusryhmässä, n 22km/h ja n 24km/h.
Ajo voitaisiin päättää yhteiseen iltapalapöytään esim. Plevnassa. 
Reitti olisi sama kuin alkukesän ja viime syksyn Hiekkapirkassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/1827592883 
Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12820013

----------


## lukso

Tuli oltua ensimmäistä kertaa mukana vauhtilenkillä tiistaina. Tuli myös todettua että lisätreenin tarpeessa olen, sillä bensa loppui jaloista melko totaalisesti 35min jälkeen. Eipä siinä, oli kaunis ilta körötellä loppumatka kotiin  :Hymy:  Tässä kuitenkin pohdiskelin, kun en etikettiä tunne, että jos/kun alkaa voimat ehtymään onko parempi jäädä perälle roikkumaan vai jatkaa kierrossa ja ilmoittaa ettei pysty vetämään kun ihan pikkuriikkisen hetken? Ja toimitaanko samalla tavalla sekä yhdessä, että kahdessa jonossa?

----------


## syfilisx

Toinen kaveri joka tippui myös siinä vähän sun jälkeen pääsi vielä myöhemmin porukoihin ja oli ns. aurinkokannella jonkun aikaa kunnes palasi taas rotaatioon. Mielestäni molemmat mainitsemasi tyylit ovat ihan ok.

----------


## frp

Jos alkaa väsyä niin kannattaa jo ajoissa lyhentää tai jättää väliin vetoja. Ja jos joutuu jättäytymään pois niin sitä ei pidä ottaa henkilökohtaisesti eikä sen vuoksi missään nimessä kannata jättää tulematta toiste.

----------


## lukso

Joo, ensi kerralla sitten viisaampana. En toki ottanut henkilökohtaisesti ja yritän vielä tällä kaudella päästä uudemman kerran yrittämään.

----------


## ranttis

Käsittääkseni vauhtilenkeillä on ihan ok olla myös aurinkokannella eli jos on epävarmaa että jaksaako ja haluaa katsella kuinka homma toimii niin voinee alussa jäädä sinne kurkkiin menoa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

Lähtisikö lauantain pitkä Rönnin lavan kierrokselle? Matkaa noin 140km. Koilliskeskuksen kautta.

----------


## reikuu

Ja niin suuntasi 14 kuskia lauantain pitkässä Rönnin lavalle erittäin hienossa kesäsäässä. Omalle mittarille 135 km ja ave 31. Ei teknisiä murheita. Kangasalassa yksi autoilijan kiilaus ja häntä päästiin puhuttelemaan, mutta autoilijan argumentit olivat vähissä, pelkkiä kaksisanaisia haistatteluja. Eräjärven risteystä ennen puolestaan pari torvet soiden ohittavaa tummaa autoa. Iltapäivällä autoilijoidenkin hermot olivat huomattavasti leppoisammat. Ponsantiellä melko vähäinen liikenne. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## josku

> Ja niin suuntasi 14 kuskia lauantain pitkässä Rönnin lavalle erittäin hienossa kesäsäässä. Omalle mittarille 135 km ja ave 31. Ei teknisiä murheita. Kangasalassa yksi autoilijan kiilaus ja häntä päästiin puhuttelemaan, mutta autoilijan argumentit olivat vähissä, pelkkiä kaksisanaisia haistatteluja. Eräjärven risteystä ennen puolestaan pari torvet soiden ohittavaa tummaa autoa. Iltapäivällä autoilijoidenkin hermot olivat huomattavasti leppoisammat. Ponsantiellä melko vähäinen liikenne. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille.



Tässä vielä jälki lenkkiin ja mukana pari kuvaa. Hieno lenkki hienolla porukalla! https://www.strava.com/activities/2606686288

----------


## jalo

Ehdotan Myttäälää, joka on Saarikylistä hieman eteenpäin. Jos sovitaan cycloilla niin sitten harjuja pitkin.

----------


## frp

Tiistain vauhtilenkille lähti 6 ja kaikki pysyivät mukana. Ajettiin Säijään pidemmän kaavan kautta Pirkkalan teollisuuteen tutustuen.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3947063875

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna lauantaina ajelen hieman varhaisemman pk-lenkin. Ajatus olisi lähteä klo 9.15 Rajasalmen kahvilalta max 4 tunnin matkalle, joko Pyhän ympäri tai Hämeenkyrön suuntaan. Vauhtia yksin ajaen noin 31, ryhmässä varmaan tulee napsu lisää. Kahvit tarpeen mukaan loppumatkasta tai sitten ei. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Huomenna näyttää hienoa keliä pukkaavan. Ajetaan siis muiden lenkkien lisäksi seikkailumaantielenkki (adventure road biking) Luhalahden kyläpuotiin, koska huomenna on kesän viimeinen aukiolopäivä. Ajetaan suurimmaksi osaksi hiekkateitä, mutta jonkin verran myös asfalttia.

Startti klo 9.30 Sportaxin pihasta. Vauhti on rauhallinen ja matkaa kertyy reilut sata kilometriä. Reitti alla olevan linkin mukainen. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30830973

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan!
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12889997

----------


## plr

Luhalahden kyläpuotiin ajoi 11 ajajaa. Uutta reittiä löytyi paljon ja muutama kuvakin taidettiin ottaa. Renkaita ei mennyt, mutta ketjuja sen sijaan pudoteltiin useampi kerta. Joku etuvaihtajakin taisi jumiutua isolle keskiörattaalle. Sadepilviä nähtiin, sadetta ei. Soratiet olivat pääosin mainiossa kunnossa. Pari poikkeusta: Yksi junanradan vierustie oli pujottelua aika isojen kivien seassa ja yksi pätkä oli A-luokan cyclocross-rantahiekkaa, jossa ajo toi eräät nimeltä mainitsettomat nastarenkaat ja talven mieleen. Osa porukasta (10) ajoi tuossa pidemmän kautta ja selvisi paikasta nopeammin.

Sen verran oli vuoristorataa, että reittiä voisi jopa kutsua energiaimuriksi. Hybridillä antoi aika paljon tasoitusta, vaikka sillä toki hiekkateitä hyvin ajaa. Hienoja maisemia!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2626648498

----------


## plr

Säätutkakuvan perusteella taisimme ehtiä kohtalaisen kovan sadealueen alta pienellä marginaalilla turvaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kajtsu

Onkos sunnuntailenkin reitti selvillä? Tarkoitus tulla paikalle, jos ei sääennuste tästä huonommaksi muutu...

----------


## Talisker

Kaikki ei saanu tänään tarpeekseen hiekkateistä. Huomennakin pääsee sorailemaan. Katso Nimenhuuto.
edit: Saarikyliin suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/27168668
Ei oikein taipunut tuo Garminin reittisuunnittelu kaikkiin mutkiin. Sovelletaan. 
Rasitus selkeesti kevyempi kuin tänään. 22 riittää hyvin keskariksi.

----------


## Talisker

Saarikylien lenkin ajoi kahdeksan kanuunaa. Osin kyllä talutettiinkin, kun
halusin muistella miltä Vehoniemen harjun rinnepolut tuntuu yli 10 vuoden jälkeen. 

Heikin Leivän emäntä kertoili meille Saarikylien tarinoita kaffittelumme lomassa.

Kiitokset taas kaikille mukanaolleille!
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2629613755

----------


## josku

Huomenna tiistaina keli näyttää hyvältä. Ajattelin ajella tuolloin työpäivän jälkeen Siiriin kaffelle ja korvapuustille siten, että lähtö klo 16 Ratinasta kelvin liikenneympyrästä.
Mukaan mahtuu ja vauhti porukan mukaan "sopiva".

----------


## Talisker

Toivottavasti Siirissä on tarpeeksi korvapuusteja  :Hymy:  .

----------


## josku

> Huomenna tiistaina keli näyttää hyvältä. Ajattelin ajella tuolloin työpäivän jälkeen Siiriin kaffelle ja korvapuustille siten, että lähtö klo 16 Ratinasta kelvin liikenneympyrästä.
> Mukaan mahtuu ja vauhti porukan mukaan "sopiva".



Tiistai(kin) oli hieno päivä ulkoiluttaa pyörää. 9 kuskin voimin lähdettiin Siiriin ja nautittiin maittavat merkkipäiväkahvit ja korvapuustit! Siirin jälkeen yksi lähti suunnitellusti kohti kotia ja 8 kohti Pirkkalaa. 
Matka taittui vahtelevassa tuulessa rennon reipasta matkavauhtia. 

Kiitokset kanssapolkijoille!

Jälki Stravassa https://www.strava.com/activities/2635732139

----------


## Talisker

Juhlan aihe ja juhlapaikat: 

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1Q...rXZKRiTwJXnD0B

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna lauantaina mplenkin Tammela, Rounionkatu, Siuro, Häijää, Ellivuori, Turuntie, Stormin nurkka, Rämsöö, Lempäälä ja Sääksjärven kautta Treelle: 135 km, siis 5 tuntia ajoaikana (+kahveetauko, jos yhtämatkalaisia). Rounionkadun itäpäässä (Siuronvaltatie) olen klo 9.

----------


## Talisker

Lauantain kevyelle lenkille lähdettiin yhdessä ryhmässä ja osuttiin Siiriin suht hyvin aukeamisaikaan.
Meitä oli liki 15 ja lähes koko matka saatiin kuorma pysymään kevyenä kaikille.
Keli oli mitä mainioin.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2646574608

----------


## Erkki J.

Samassa hengessä  :Hymy:  suunnitteilla sunnuntaina lenkki Kehäkukkaan. Kts. PKK Nimenhuuto Yhteislenkki.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen HiekkaPirkka replika näyttää keräävän ennustamani 30 kuskia.
Mukaan toki mahtuu vielä lisääkin!
Ilmoittaudu tänne https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12820013
ja tännekin ruokailun ja ryhmäjaon vuoksi: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing 
Jakaannutaan kahteen ryhmään Siivikkalan hiekkatieosuuden alussa. 
Kolmaskin ryhmä voidaan muodostaa, jos vaikka 20km/h tuntuu sopivammalta.

Aamulla nähdään Mustassalahdessa.

----------


## Erkki J.

Lenkki toteutui suunnitellusti https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3987650328 

12 osallistujaa hämmästeli koko lenkin vallinnutta myötätuulta  :Hymy:  ja nautti muutenkin upeasta säästä.

----------


## josku

Hiekkapirkka replikan nopeammalla ryhmällä vauhti meni vähän yli speksien. Oma keskari kotoa kotiin 25,8km/h, virallisen lenkin varmaankin hiukan yli 26km/h. Yhtenä ryhmänä ajeltiin ja matka taittui mukavasti, vaikka itsellä meinasi terävissä hiekkatiemäissä välillä vähän mennä hapoille. Virallinen päätösseremonia Plevnassa jäi ainakin meidän ryhmässä monella väliin. Hieno päivä satulassa jälleen kerran.
Kiitokset matkakumppaneille ja Taliskerille järjestämisestä!

Jälkeni Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/2650300152

----------


## plr

Pari rengasrikkoa tuli tänään Replikassa. Mitään selvää syytä ei löytynyt tien päällä eikä tarkemmassa tutkinnassakaan. Molemmissa puhjenneissa sisärenkaissa oli reikä vähän yli sentin päässä venttiilistä lähes keskellä vannenauhaa. Vannenauha vaikuttaa sileältä ja ehjältä. Vannenauhan alla on hieman korroosiota kohdassa, johon reiät tulivat. Sekin silti tuntuu varsin sileältä sormeen. Summa summarum: Ei selvyyttä mikä puhkeamiset aiheutti. Korjaavana toimenpiteenä vaihdoin vannenauhan. Jos vielä puhkeaa samasta paikasta, niin saa ainakin eliminoitua vannenauhan syiden joukosta.

Replika onnistui hienosti ja hauskaa oli!

----------


## Talisker

Kevyempi Hiekkapirkka replica meni ilman rengasrikkoja ja muitakin murheita.
Vauhtia tosin sain vahtia, ettei olisi mennyt kovin paljon yli speksatun. 
Vänrikin lounas sujui yllättävän hyvin, vaikkei porrastus toiminutkaan suunnitellusti.
Kessan ohi nopeampi olikin sitten porhaltanut pysähtymättä. Me ei.
Plevnaan en saanut päättäjäisseuraa omastakaan porukasta. Sain mennä kotiin. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2650411532

----------


## josku

Tulevana viikkona lämmöt ovat jälleen kohdallaan. Tiistaina on ajatus ajella taas työpäivän jälkeen. Ajatuksena ajaa Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimaan kahville ja sieltä Tottijärven kautta takaisin Tampereelle. 
Lähtö klo 15:30 Ratinan liikenneympyrästä. Vauhti jälleen seuran mukaan.
Mukaan mahtuu.

----------


## Kajtsu

> Tulevana viikkona lämmöt ovat jälleen kohdallaan. Tiistaina on ajatus ajella taas työpäivän jälkeen. Ajatuksena ajaa Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimaan kahville ja sieltä Tottijärven kautta takaisin Tampereelle. 
> Lähtö klo 15:30 Ratinan liikenneympyrästä. Vauhti jälleen seuran mukaan.
> Mukaan mahtuu.



Mukana ollaan....'Ratinan liikenneympyrästä'? Onko tämä Ratinan parkkihallissa vai missä?
P.S. ja vauhtitoive alle 28kmh

----------


## josku

Ei tarvitse parkkihalliin ajaa  Paikka on Ratinassa Höyrypuistossa ja Jokikadun päässä Hatanpään valtatieltä katsoen. Saikohan tosta selvää

----------


## Kajtsu

> Ei tarvitse parkkihalliin ajaa  Paikka on Ratinassa Höyrypuistossa ja Jokikadun päässä Hatanpään valtatieltä katsoen. Saikohan tosta selvää



Kiitti...google löysi Höyrypuiston joten varmaan minäkin :-)

----------


## Talisker

> Kiitti...google löysi Höyrypuiston joten varmaan minäkin :-)



Tampereen ainut klv:n liikenneympyrä se on. 
Määkin tuun.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna ajellaan Linja-autoasemalle, Viitapohjaan.
Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385552

----------


## petentic

Tänään tiistaina huippukeli hikoiluun vauhtilenkillä! Ihan kohta eli klo 18 Sportaxin pihalta, ihan Winterinmutkan K-kaupan naapurista. Itse en pääse koska junnulenkki samaan aikaan, hikoilen sitten siellä.

----------


## syfilisx

> Tänään tiistaina huippukeli hikoiluun vauhtilenkillä! Ihan kohta eli klo 18 Sportaxin pihalta, ihan Winterinmutkan K-kaupan naapurista. Itse en pääse koska junnulenkki samaan aikaan, hikoilen sitten siellä.



Muistutuksesta huolimatta osanottajamäärä jäi kahteen. Hyvä lenkki silti, ei siinä.
Vähän lyhyempi rykäisy: https://www.strava.com/activities/2656374157

----------


## josku

> Tulevana viikkona lämmöt ovat jälleen kohdallaan. Tiistaina on ajatus ajella taas työpäivän jälkeen. Ajatuksena ajaa Pirkkalan kautta Koskenvoimaan kahville ja sieltä Tottijärven kautta takaisin Tampereelle. 
> Lähtö klo 15:30 Ratinan liikenneympyrästä. Vauhti jälleen seuran mukaan.
> Mukaan mahtuu.



Niinhän se lenkki ajettiin 6-8 kuskin voimin. Sää aivan huippuluokkaa, kesäpäivä kauneimmillaan!
Koskenvoimassa nautittiin kaffet ja pullat, osa otti jopa pullat tuplana  :Hymy:  
Osa ajoi hyvässä kunnossa olleen Sorvan soratien ja osa valtatien laitaa, kumpikin kolonna selvisi ilman rengasrikkoja.

Kiitos kaikille ajoseurasta!

Stravassa näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/2656354689

----------


## plr

Onko kukaan sattumalta lähdössä illalla Helsinkiin ajamaan TdH-reittiä yöyhteislenkkinä? Tuolla käytiin porukalla joku vuosi sitten ja nyt olisi hieno sääennuste eli kuivaa ja lämmintä.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...teislenkkin%E4
https://www.randonneurs.fi/tapahtuma...eitti-yolla-4/

----------


## plr

6-7 kuskia oli tänään mukana pidemmällä lauantailenkillä Kylmäkoskelle. Uutta hienoa kalustoa nähtiin ja jossakin vanhemmassa oli hieman teknistä murhetta takavaihtajan vaijerin katkeamisen muodossa. Savikoskentien hieno asfaltoitu pätkä ajettiin edestakaisin ennen kahvitaukoa Toijalassa. Takaisin tultiin hienossa auringonpaisteessa ja reippaassa myötätuulessa vauhdikkaasti. Yksi kaatuminen sattui liikenneympyrässä Lempäälässä. Parempaa ennakointia ja vähemmän vauhtia tarvitaan tuollaisiin kohtiin tultaessa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2667175809

----------


## Talisker

Edit2: Pilvet löysi kaksikon Olkahisissa. Sadetta riitti noin 5km ja se kasteli.
Muuten meni mukavasti.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2678604240

Edit: Mennään Koilliskeskuksen suuntaan ja sieltä joko K-ala tai Viitapohja pilvien mukaan.

Saatetaan päästä Juhalenkille https://www.yr.no/place/Finland/West...nland/Tampere/
Koilliskeskuksen suunta näyttää parhaalta.

----------


## KKAL

Sportaxin vauhtilenkki ajettiin Pirkkalan Kasilenkkinä neljällä kuskilla.

https://strava.app.link/53ZOc49yHZ

----------


## petentic

Jahas, kai sitä syyskuun lämpimimmän päivän kunniaksi käydään polkaisemassa klo 18 vauhtilenkki Sportaxilta?

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkillä oli kuusi kuskia, yksi ekakertalainenkin maasturilla.
Säijärventien vapaavahtisen lisäksi kiiruhdettiin paluumatkallakin Lentokentäntieltä
vähän vauhdikkaammin uhkaavaa sadetta karkuun. Ei kastuttu.

Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2698620263

----------


## -Markku-

Laitetaanpas nyt vielä raportti eiliseltä tiistailenkiltäkin. Eli ajettiin kolmen kuskin voimin Ylöjärven ja Komin läpi Lintuharjuntielle, sieltä Rokkakosken ohi Sasiin, josta takaisin Tampereelle. Matkaa 68 km ja keskinopeus 37.2 km/h. Meno oli varsin reipasta, parissa ylämäessä itselle vähän turhankin reipasta, joten kiitokset pienistä odotteluista. Jotenkin tuntuu, että gravitaatio vaikutti enemmän minuun kuin muihin ajajiin  :Leveä hymy: 

Tällaista Stravassa (mukana siirtymät Sportaxille ja takaisin): https://www.strava.com/activities/2696999907

----------


## plr

> Jotenkin tuntuu, että gravitaatio vaikutti enemmän minuun kuin muihin ajajiin



Maapalloa kiinnostaa vetää sinua puoleensa enemmän kuin muita ajajia. Maapallo tykkää sinusta näin vapaasti fysiikankirjaa somemaailman termein ilmaistuna.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## syfilisx

> Laitetaanpas nyt vielä raportti eiliseltä tiistailenkiltäkin. Eli ajettiin kolmen kuskin voimin Ylöjärven ja Komin läpi Lintuharjuntielle, sieltä Rokkakosken ohi Sasiin, josta takaisin Tampereelle. Matkaa 68 km ja keskinopeus 37.2 km/h. Meno oli varsin reipasta, parissa ylämäessä itselle vähän turhankin reipasta, joten kiitokset pienistä odotteluista. Jotenkin tuntuu, että gravitaatio vaikutti enemmän minuun kuin muihin ajajiin 
> 
> Tällaista Stravassa (mukana siirtymät Sportaxille ja takaisin): https://www.strava.com/activities/2696999907



Näytti ihanalta Stravasta ja kelikin hieno. Harmi ku oli flunssaa nii jäi tulematta  :Hymy:

----------


## petentic

Olihan kyllä huikean kiva tiistailenkki. Ensimmäinen tunti ajettiin lähemmäs 39 km/h vaikka oltiin liikennevaloissa hetki paikoillaan ja Ylöjärven liikenneympyröistä kahdessa piti hiljentää ja odottaa autoja. Antilla puolestaan lienee antigravitaatiota, kun meinaa kadota horisonttiin ylämäessä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pääjehu

Onko nämä lenkkien päivät jossakin nähtävillä? Lauantaillehan tuo näyttää vihdoin lupaavan kohtuullista pyöräkeliä ja muutenkin muista menoista vapaa viikonloppu tiedossa, joten porukkalenkki kiinnostaa.

Terveisin Tampereelle vasta muuttanut ja kuvioista sekä porukoista vielä täysin pihalla.

----------


## ranttis

https://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/seura.../yhteislenkit/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pääjehu

Sieltähän ne löytyvät. Kiitoksia!

----------


## Talisker

Vakio maantielenkkien lisäksi ajellaan huomenna lauantaina hiekkateitä Pinsiön suuntaan.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13059723
Siellä on suunniteltu reittikin.

----------


## -Markku-

Lauantain pidempi maantielenkki kävi seitsemän ajajan voimin paikassa nimeltä Sisättö. Keskinopeus noin 32 km/h ja matkaa reilu 120 km. Kahvit Kehäkukassa. Keli oli hyvin vaihteleva. Alkumatkasta lähinnä vain vastatuulta ja pilvistä, mutta loppumatkasta saatiin auringonpaistetta, tihkusadetta, kaatosadetta, rakeita ja välillä useampaakin näistä jopa samaan aikaan. Ja ajajista kaksi oli kanuunalenkkien ensikertalaisia - hienoa, että tulee uusia harrastajia mukaan!

Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/2707462323/

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki ajetaan huomenna pohjoiseen tai länteen, Lamminpään valoristeyksen kautta.
Tule mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385555
Kehäkukkaan tekisi mieli, vastapäivään.

----------


## -Markku-

Kauden viimeinen torstai-Kanuuna-lenkki oli oikein leppoisa, kun ajelin yksikseni Roineen ympäri kauniissa poutasäässä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2742085534/

----------


## Vepasso

Huomenna on vielä hieno maantiekeli. Mennään Kehäkukkaan reittiä Nokia-Siuro-Mahnala-Kehäkukka. Paluu Lintuharjuntien kautta. Vauhti speksin ylärajalla noin 25 ave näin syksyn kunniaksi. 
Ilmoittaudu mukaan Nimenhuudossa  - Lauantain kevyt maantielenkki https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/12385654

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina aion ajella hiekkateillä. 
Paakari ees taas Niihaman kautta vois olla suojaisin ja sopiva. Klo 10 startti Keskiöltä.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13152860

----------


## Talisker

Meitä oli peräti kuusi kuskia.
Vakioreitti Paakariin latupohjia pitkin ja paluu vaihtelevammin.
Matkalle osui myös kuraa metsäkoneiden jäljiltä ja kaivinkoneiden hiekkaleikkipaikkoja. 
Kylmää, tuulista ja kivaa oli.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2764311184

----------


## plr

Koska sää näyttää illalla kelvolliselta, niin ajetaan tänään valocyclolenkki klo 18 startaten Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Vaikka lähtiessä ei ole vielä pimeää, niin lenkin lopussa on. Näinollen pyörään tarvitaan kunnolliset valot. Tänään ajetaan rauhallista tahtia noin 2 tuntia ja suunnataan etelään.

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Mukavaa, että yksi muukin ehti nopeasta ilmoituksesta huolimatta mukaan valocyclolenkille! Kotoa lähtiessä meinasi usko loppua, kun sade ropisi katolle pyörään valoja kiinnittäessä. Sade kuitenkin loppui heti ja lenkki ajettiin mitä hienoimmassa syysruskasäässä. Tiet olivat kovia ja hyväkuntoisia ja pimeääkin alkoi loppumatkasta löytyä. Hienoa oli!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2770572429

----------


## Kommuutteri

Huomenna on poutaa eikä hirveän kylmä. Hiekkateiden ollessa sateen tahmaamia, ajelen huomenna maantietä. Pari-kolme tuntia ja sopivassa välissä kahvit porukan mukaan. Tasakuormaista aktiiviajajan peekoota olisi tarkoitus mennä eli selvästi alle 200 wattia ja oliskohan vauhtia 28-30. Rullaavalla cyclolla tai maantiepyörällä ajattelin mennä.

Klo 11.15 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla ja siitä joko etelään tai länteen. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Edit. Näyttäisi olevan pientä sateen uhkaa, joten cyclo on mulla alla.

----------


## Talisker

Hiekkatielenkki suuntautuu Siiriin lohisopalle.
Startti klo 10.30 Keskiöltä Pyhäreittiä mukaillen Vaakkolammin kautta Anian rantatielle.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13184727
(Jos ei tule ilmoittautumisia iltakymmeneen mennessä, niin menen omiani.)
Edit klo 22.55. 
Hiljaista oli: menen omiani.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Huomenna on poutaa eikä hirveän kylmä. Hiekkateiden ollessa sateen tahmaamia, ajelen huomenna maantietä. Pari-kolme tuntia ja sopivassa välissä kahvit porukan mukaan. Tasakuormaista aktiiviajajan peekoota olisi tarkoitus mennä eli selvästi alle 200 wattia ja oliskohan vauhtia 28-30. Rullaavalla cyclolla tai maantiepyörällä ajattelin mennä.
> 
> Klo 11.15 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla ja siitä joko etelään tai länteen. Tervetuloa mukaan!
> 
> Edit. Näyttäisi olevan pientä sateen uhkaa, joten cyclo on mulla alla.



Tämä lenkki on peruttu jatkuvan sateen vuoksi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Viikon sääennusteet näyttävät siltä, että arki-iltoina sataa, paitsi tänään. Näinollen tänään tiistaina klo 18 ajetaan valocyclolenkki Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Kesto on noin 2 h ja vauhti suhteellisen rauhallinen eli kaikki pysyvät mukana. Ajetaan Taivalpirtin suuntaan, sieltä Varsamäentietä Kangasalle ja sieltä sopivia teitä takaisin Tampereelle. Pimeää tulee olemaan, joten kunnon valot ovat tarpeelliset. En usko, että on vielä liukasta, joten kesärenkailla mennään. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## reikuu

> Viikon sääennusteet näyttävät siltä, että arki-iltoina sataa, paitsi tänään. Näinollen tänään tiistaina klo 18 ajetaan valocyclolenkki Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Kesto on noin 2 h ja vauhti suhteellisen rauhallinen eli kaikki pysyvät mukana. Ajetaan Taivalpirtin suuntaan, sieltä Varsamäentietä Kangasalle ja sieltä sopivia teitä takaisin Tampereelle. Pimeää tulee olemaan, joten kunnon valot ovat tarpeelliset. En usko, että on vielä liukasta, joten kesärenkailla mennään. Tervetuloa mukaan!



plr:ltä jäi mittari käynnistämättä, joten jaan valocyclolenkin reitin tässä: https://www.strava.com/activities/2791330861

Neljällä kuskilla ajettiin. plr ohjasi taas hienolle reitille. Varsamäentie oli tukkirekkarallin pehmentämä ja paikoin muutenkin oli pehmeämpää kuin viikko sitten.

----------


## plr

Neljän ajajan voimin ajoimme pimeissä olosuhteissa illan valocyclolenkin. Oli oikein mukava keli elämysvalottelucykloiluun ja pääosin hyvät olosuhteet. Varsamäentie oli tosin ajettu (tukkirekoilla?) kuravelliksi. Tuttuja näimme Kangasalla maantielenkillä, tänään oli myös hyvä keli siihen. Unohtui käynnistää GPS-tallennus, joten joku mukanaolija voinee postittaa ajetun reitin tänne.

----------


## reikuu

> Unohtui käynnistää GPS-tallennus, joten joku mukanaolija voinee postittaa ajetun reitin tänne.



Reitti on tuossa edellisessä postauksessa. Kiitos vielä hienosta lenkistä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kiitos! Ensi viikolla sitten vielä lisää porukkaa mukaan. Nämä ovat elämysreissuja!

----------


## evlzd

> Neljän ajajan voimin ajoimme pimeissä olosuhteissa illan valocyclolenkin. Oli oikein mukava keli elämysvalottelucykloiluun ja pääosin hyvät olosuhteet. Varsamäentie oli tosin ajettu (tukkirekoilla?) kuravelliksi. Tuttuja näimme Kangasalla maantielenkillä, tänään oli myös hyvä keli siihen. Unohtui käynnistää GPS-tallennus, joten joku mukanaolija voinee postittaa ajetun reitin tänne.



Ekakertalainen kiittää myös hyvästä lenkistä. Mainiot reittivalinnat!

----------


## plr

Kiitos vain positiivisista reittikommenteista ja oli mukavaa nähdä myös ensikertalaisia valocyclolenkillä. Cycloille/gravel-pyörille sopivia reittejä on Tampereen ympäristössä paljon, joten ajettavaa riittää. Vaikka lenkin jo vakiintunut nimi onkin valocyclolenkki, niin mukaan voi lähteä myös muilla pyörillä: maasturilla, hybridillä, läskillä tai gravel-pyörällä esimerkiksi. Pimeillä metsäteillä porukassa ajo on aivan omanlaisensa elämys ja vastaavaa tunnelmaa ei ole saavutettavissa valoisalla.

----------


## plr

Huomenna näyttäisi olevan kuivaa aamulla. Sääennuste lupaa sadetta iltapäivällä. Jos lähtisi maantielenkille klo 9.30 Viinikan liikenneympyrän Teboililta, niin ehtisi ehkä kiertää Roineen ennen sadetta. Kahvit saisi sopivasti 80 km:n kohdalla Kaivannon Keitaalla. Matka on noin 100 km ja vauhdin voisi pitää kevyenä, alle 200 W ave. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Katsotaan vielä aamulla säätilanne.

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13211154

----------


## plr

Eiköhän tuolla sateen alta päästä. Tien pinta näyttää hieman kostealta, mutta se ei haittaa.

----------


## plr

Ajelimme kahden ajajan voimin suunnitelman mukaisesti Roineen ympäri. Välillä tuli pientä tihkusadetta, mutta missään kohdassa ei kastuttu eikä isompi sade alkanut lenkin aikana. Tien pinta vaihteli täysin kuivan ja märän välillä painottuen kosteaan, joten peesailut jätettiin tänään väliin. Keli oli oikeastaan ok maantiekeli, jos varusteiden pesu jälkikäteen ei häiritse. Taktisesti olin jättänyt maantiepyörän edellisen lenkin jäljiltä pesemättä, joten se piti pestä joka tapauksessa. Teknisiä murheita ei ollut tänään ja kahvitauko Kaivannon Keitaalla oli normaalin mainio.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2802952599

----------


## plr

Sääennuste suosii huomista tiistaita valocyclolenkin ajankohdaksi. Lähdetään klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta ja ajetaan noin 2h cycloiluun sopivia teitä ja latupohjia. Laita hyvät valot pyörään ja lähde mukaan, kuivaa ja lämmintä tiedossa!

Jos harkitset lähtöä, niin kliksauta itsesi mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13220071

----------


## plr

Suorastaan erinomaisessa kelissä ajettiin illan valocyclolenkki Pirkkalan suuntaan. Kivaa oli, mukana oli viisi ajajaa eli viikko viikolta osanottajamäärä kasvaa.  :Hymy:  Teknisiä murheita ei ollut, jos ei yhtä takavalon akun loppumista lasketa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2808850779

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna ajelemme Pappavauhti_miinus-vauhtia Pirkkalan pikkuteille n kolmeksi tunniksi.
Startti klo 11.10 Keskiöltä ja n klo 11.30 Sportaxilta.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13236898

----------


## ollehuima

^ Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille lenkistä. Oli kiva olla mukana, edellisestä taitaa ollakin jo likemmäs viis vuotta aikaa. 
-jarmo

----------


## Talisker

Kiva kun olit Jarmo mukana!
Pappavauhti toteutui, muttei se mulle silti kevyttä ollut.
Meitä oli peräti 7 kuskia mukana. Luntakin vähän saimme...
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2821210662

----------


## Kommuutteri

Sateen jälkeen tulee pouta ja kuivat tiet. Niin huomennakin.

Suunnitelma olisi ajaa maantiehenkinen 3-4 tunnin pk- lenkki lännen suuntaan.

10.15 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla. Kuorma tutusti mahdollisimman tasainen ja tehot alle 200 w. Lämmittelykahvit jossakin välissä. 

EDIT: pitää lähteä jo aiemmin eli 10.15 jotta on ennen klo 14 takaisin Pirkkalassa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

Keli tosiaan kuivuu huomiseksi. Tarjolla huomenna Koommuutterin lenkkiä kevyempi syklolenkki Pinsiöön. Lähtö klo 10 Spotaxilta. Ilmoittaudu nimenhuudossa:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13263899

----------


## plr

> .. maantiehenkinen 3-4 tunnin pk- lenkki lännen suuntaan. 10.15 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla



Tähtään tähän. Näin flunssan jälkeen kevyt tasarasitus kuulostaa hyvältä. Tarkistan vielä kelin aamulla ennen lähtöä. Toivottavasti tiet eivät ole jäässä.

----------


## evlzd

> Sateen jälkeen tulee pouta ja kuivat tiet. Niin huomennakin.
> 
> Suunnitelma olisi ajaa maantiehenkinen 3-4 tunnin pk- lenkki lännen suuntaan.
> 
> 10.15 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla. Kuorma tutusti mahdollisimman tasainen ja tehot alle 200 w. Lämmittelykahvit jossakin välissä. 
> 
> EDIT: pitää lähteä jo aiemmin eli 10.15 jotta on ennen klo 14 takaisin Pirkkalassa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Voisin cyclolla lähteä tähän mukaan. Jos en pysy perässä, niin tulen omia reittejä takaisin.

----------


## Vepasso

> Keli tosiaan kuivuu huomiseksi. Tarjolla huomenna Koommuutterin lenkkiä kevyempi syklolenkki Pinsiöön. Lähtö klo 10 Spotaxilta. Ilmoittaudu nimenhuudossa:
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13263899



Neljä lähti mukaan tähän lenkkiin. Pinsiön hiekkatiet jäivät ajamatta. Hopeatien alkupätkä oli jäinen ja liukas. Täysin ajamaton kesärenkaalla.
Muutettiin sitten plääniä ja ajeltiin Mustavuoreen enskalijoita katsomaan. 
Kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## plr

> Hopeatien alkupätkä oli jäinen ja liukas. Täysin ajamaton kesärenkaalla.



Oho! Jumesniemeen kun ajoimme asfalttiteitä, niin missään ei nähty jäätä eikä ollut liukasta. Tienpinnat olivat kosteita, mutta kura ei lentänyt. Varsin tasaisesti ajettiin suunnitelman mukaan alle 200 W keskiteholla.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2837676268

----------


## lanse

> Oho! Jumesniemeen kun ajoimme asfalttiteitä...



Reittivalinta oli tosiaan passeli ja seura mainio, aurinkokin melkein näyttäytyi

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Reittivalinta oli tosiaan passeli ja seura mainio, aurinkokin melkein näyttäytyi



Juu, oli mainio lenkki marraskuuhun. Kiitos kaikille!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

> Oho! Jumesniemeen kun ajoimme asfalttiteitä, niin missään ei nähty jäätä eikä ollut liukasta. Tienpinnat olivat kosteita, mutta kura ei lentänyt. Varsin tasaisesti ajettiin suunnitelman mukaan alle 200 W keskiteholla.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2837676268



Savitiet näyttävät olevan jo osittain jäätyneet jos on kosteus jäänyt pintaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Tänään klo 18 ajetaan taas valocyclolenkki startaten Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Kesto noin 2 tuntia ja suhteellisen rauhallista vauhtia mennään. Laitan nastarenkaan ainakin eteen, koska tiet näyttävät olevan paikoin liukkaita. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Lasse P

> Tänään klo 18 ajetaan taas valocyclolenkki startaten Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Kesto noin 2 tuntia ja suhteellisen rauhallista vauhtia mennään. Laitan nastarenkaan ainakin eteen, koska tiet näyttävät olevan paikoin liukkaita. Tervetuloa mukaan!



Tein Nimenhuutoon tapahtuman https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13276115

----------


## plr

Viisi ajajaa lähti tänään hienoon lumettomaan pakkaskeliin valocycloilemaan. Hieman oli alkumatkasta kylmä sormiin, mutta muuten oli mukavaa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2845908929

----------


## Pexxi

On kyllä mahtavat kelit noin ylipäätään nyt ollut kun kurakaan ei lennä. Kivasti puolikas kuukin on nyt kurkkinut.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina pitäisi yöpakkasen jälkeen olla poutaa koko päivä.
Ajattelin ajaa hyvin köykäisesti tähän tapaan:
Klo 10 Keskiöltä, n klo  10.15 Vaitinaron valoristeys. Suunnilleen näin https://www.strava.com/activities/2866301523 + Viinikanniemi Nokialla.
Nimenhuudossa (ilmoittaudu): https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13299735

----------


## petentic

^ Voisi ajaa nyt iltapäivällä tuon saman lenkin myötäpäivään siten, että klo 14.45 lähtö Tesoman uimahallilta. Siitä Lentävänniemen kierto ja noin klo 15.45 Klingendahlin kohdalla Eteläpuiston puolella. Valoja tarvitaan jo loppumatkasta. Alla gravelpyörä nastarenkailla, arviolta kahtakymppiä pyöritellään. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Talisker

11 meitä oli kaikkiaan päivän lenkillä.
Keli oli mitä parhain, samoin seura.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2868591039

----------


## plr

Illan sääennuste on muuttunut ja nyt näyttää kuivaa keliä. Siispä tänään klo 18 valocyclolenkki lähtee Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta tuttuun tapaan. Noin 2h, pääosin rauhallista vauhtia, kaikki pysyvät mukana. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13310848

----------


## plr

Neljä ajajaa oli valocyclolenkillä. Ei ollut sadetta ja yhtä soratietä lukuunottamatta oli siistiä. Tappajasepeli otti yhden uhrin Pitkäniemessä ja pyörätiet olivat aivan hirveässä kunnossa täynnä sepeliä. Renkaan puhkoneesta kappaleesta olisi saanut hienon nuolen- tai keihäänkärjen. Käytiin Saukonvuorella ja reitille osui sattumalta myös muutama muukin jyrkähkö mäki. Vihnusjärven rannalta Koukkujärven kaatopaikan viereen on näköjään yli sata metriä korkeuseroa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2879257233

Siellä yhdellä pätkällä oli kuraa.  :Vink:

----------


## evlzd

Hyvä ja monipuolinen reitti oli jälleen kerran.  :Hymy:  Pitänee kyllä renkaat vaihtaa tappajasepeliä paremmin sietäviksi. Kiitokset vielä kumin lahjoittajalle!

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina saattaa hiekkatiet olla kohmeessa.
Ajattelin ajaa suht pitkän ja mahdollisimman kevyen nastarengaslenkin Lempäälän suuntaan,
ehkä ihan Siiriin saakka.
Parhaimmillaan näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/29158056
Startti klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä, siitä Vaakkolammin kautta Anian rantatielle Pyhäreittiä mukaillen.
Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13315996

----------


## Talisker

Ei ollut hiekkatie kohmeessa. Varsin imuttavia paikoissa, missä on runsaahkosti liikennettä.
Silti niin mukavaa ja humööri säilyi koko ajan.
10-tonnikahvit nautittiin Kuokkalan Nesteellä. Ei tullut kalliiksi  :Cool:  .
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/2885238325
Huomenna sitten Hämeenkankaalle läskipyöräilijöiden kanssa Grevilillä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Tänään oli tahmeaa, mutta ensi yön pakkanen muuttanee tilanteen. Ajelen Säijän pikkuteitä pari tuntia, sitten kahvit Siirissä ja tunti takaisin. Tasaista pk-pyörittelyä, tavoitteena kuitenkin tehdä koko ajan töitä, kärjessä enemmän.

10.30 Rajasalmen kioskilla. Ei ajeta kelveillä.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lanse

Messissä maasturilla

----------


## Kommuutteri

No tänään oli kyllä keli ja porukka kohillaan. Ajettiin lansen ja Kimmon kanssa speksin mukaan loistavasti kovettuneilla teillä, suunnilleen kaikki tiet mitä tuolta suunnalta löytyi. Speksin mukaan mentiin, ja tuloksena olikin erittäin laadukas pk-reeni. https://www.strava.com/activities/2887660920

Laadukkaat oli Siirin kahvitkin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Huomenna on hieno talviajokeli. Suunnataan siis cyclolenkki Lihasulaan alkaen klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä. Pidetään rauhallisen tasainen kuorma ja kahvitellaan Ruutanan Shellillä. Koilliskeskuksen Citymarketin tolpalta voi hypätä myös kyytiin noin klo 10.30. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31527067

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13335482

----------


## Talisker

Tulen mukaan jonkun matkaa. Koko reissu on liian pitkä ja kova mulle.

----------


## plr

Oli talvinen lenkki hienossa kelissä! Mentiin viiden hengen porukalla hieman lyhennettynä suunniteltu reitti, jotta ehdittiin pimeän alta pois. Kaikkea talvista löytyi mitä parhaasta sileästä tiestä irtolumeen ja röpöjäähän. Ei ollut teknisiä murheita, mutta otin itse yhden OTB:n, kun rengas haukkasi kymmenen sentin lumeen. OTB päätyi pyörän kaatumiseen, mutta pääsin jatkamaan juosten tangon yli, kun sain klikattua klossit irti ajoissa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2901495487

Fiilistelykuvia:

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntaina pyörittelen köykäisesti Pyhä++:n.
Startti klo 10.00 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Ajattelin käyttää huomisen sadetauon hyväksi ja ajella peekoota nelisen tuntia jonnekin Lempäälän taakse, Säijän kautta. Tiet voi olla jäässä, joten nastaa alla.

Pit stop 10.30 @ Pirkkalan vanha kirkko.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lanse

> Pit stop 10.30 @ Pirkkalan vanha kirkko.



Messissä ainakin osan matkaa

----------


## Kommuutteri

Neljään pirkkalaiseen pekkaan ajeltiin Viialan kieppi. Lempäälässä tutut kuviot: Siirin mainiot kahvit ja paakkelsit sekä törveaan isoooosti rääkyttänyt Mersu-kuski. Tällä kertaa mesemies  oli kovin tuohtunut ohituksen viivästyttyä ainakin viidellä sekunnilla.

Mainio lenkki ja tasainen kyyti, kiitos kaikille!  https://strava.app.link/AZ7XrT5Hf2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raimo R

> Neljään pirkkalaiseen pekkaan ajeltiin Viialan kieppi. Lempäälässä tutut kuviot: Siirin mainiot kahvit ja paakkelsit sekä törveaan isoooosti rääkyttänyt Mersu-kuski. Tällä kertaa mesemies  oli kovin tuohtunut ohituksen viivästyttyä ainakin viidellä sekunnilla.



Mainio lenkki juu, kiitos kanssapolkijoille! "Kommuutterin PK voi olla toiselle VK"!

Siirin herkullisten antimien lisäksi saatiin siellä kuulla Mersukuskin torven soiton jälkeen eloisampaa joulumusiikkia saksofoneilla <:-)

----------


## Esa S

Joo mersukuskin torvessa oli kovin ykstotinen sointi, Siirissä torvet soi paljon sivistyneemmin.

----------


## josku

Huomenna lauantaina sää näyttää takuuvarmalta koko päivän. Ajelen syklolla Kangasalle Paakariin kaffelle ja pullalle. Ajatus on ajaa menomatka Kaupista latupohja, paluumatka katsotaan Kangasalla. Kovasti haahuilemaan ei ole tarkoitus lähteä. Lähtö Keskiöltä klo 10.

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Putkiajon jäädessä nyt väliin, sunnuntaina olisi hieno päivä perinteiselle Jyrävuoren talvilenkille.  Siis about tämmöiselle https://www.strava.com/activities/846897520

Reitti on varsin mäkinen, mutta loppumatkasta kivasti tasoittuu. Jos hyvä tuuri käy, ajetaan myötätuulessa mennen tullen.


Kahvit Ellivuoressa tai sen jälkeen Shellillä. Viitisen tuntia siinä menee. Pit stop kokoontuminen Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla 10.30.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Koska olen sunnuntaina röörissä ajamassa, niin ajattelin ajaa huomenna lauantaina pohjalle reilut 50 km ajatuksella pääosin asfaltilla Sportax-Nokia-Pinsiö-Aallon konditoria (Ylöjärvi)-Sportax. Jos keli näyttää sopivalta, niin reitille sopinee myös muutama kilometri soratietä. Lähtö klo 10 Sportaxin pihasta. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Lähtöön ilmestyi aamulla vain kaksi kuskia. Ei tällaista kevyttä talvimyrskyä tarvitse vältellä, koska se on kuitenkin hyvä pyöräilykeli. Mitään kummallista ei sattunut, jos ei lasketa sitä, että lähtiessä ei ollut lunta ja tullessa oli.  :Hymy:  

https://www.strava.com/activities/2980597218

----------


## reikuu

> Lähtöön ilmestyi aamulla vain kaksi kuskia. Ei tällaista kevyttä talvimyrskyä tarvitse vältellä, koska se on kuitenkin hyvä pyöräilykeli. Mitään kummallista ei sattunut, jos ei lasketa sitä, että lähtiessä ei ollut lunta ja tullessa oli.  
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2980597218



Hyvä oli lenkki, kiitos. Sasissa on uusi Sasin kioski Miharintien varrella juuri ennen Sasintien risteystä etelästä tullessa länsipuolella. Kioski on sisäpuolella, auki viikonloppuisin klo 12 alkaen. Maanantaisin suljettu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Putkiajon jäädessä nyt väliin, sunnuntaina olisi hieno päivä perinteiselle Jyrävuoren talvilenkille.  Siis about tämmöiselle https://www.strava.com/activities/846897520
> 
> Reitti on varsin mäkinen, mutta loppumatkasta kivasti tasoittuu. Jos hyvä tuuri käy, ajetaan myötätuulessa mennen tullen.
> 
> 
> Kahvit Ellivuoressa tai sen jälkeen Shellillä. Viitisen tuntia siinä menee. Pit stop kokoontuminen Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalla 10.30.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Nyt kävi niin, että kyyti Putkeen järjestyikin ja osaltani Jyrävuoren retki siirtyy. Nauttikaa kivasta päivästä !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frp

Kauniiseen kevätilmaan lähti kaksi Ellivuoreen. Alle 20 keskarilla ajettiin ilman Suoniemen lenkkiä. Silti tosi koville otti lopussa kun ajot jääneet vähiin viime aikoina eikä 2,25" ice spiker ihan nopein rengas ole.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/4403180004

----------


## josku

Huomenna lauantaina on aika unohtaa joulun suklaat ja siirtyä täytekakkuun! Mennään sykloilla juhlistamaan kahvilan tätiä Koskenvoimaan. Lähtö klo 10 Sportaxilta. Arvioidaan Pirkkalassa mennäänkö osa matkaa hiekkateitä, vai koko matka asfaltilla. Vauhti leppoisaa retkivauhtia kaikki mukana olevat huomioiden.

----------


## josku

Hienosti meni Koskenvoiman reissu kahdeksan kuskin voimin. Pääasiassa ajettiin asfalttia, vaikka hiukan hiekallakin poikettiin. Hiekkatiet muuten hienossa kunnossa, mutta auton renkaiden uraa oli jonkun verran. On mahtanut olla tiet pehmeät alkuviikosta, ja taas ovat parin päivän päästä. Kakut ja kahvit saatiin suunnitellusti Koskenvoimassa. Näin Stravassa https://www.strava.com/activities/3001348517

----------


## josku

Huomenna lauantaina keli näyttää takuuvarmalta. Koko vuorokauden, pilveä, +4 ja tuulta 5 m/s lounaasta.
Ajellaan Sportaxilta klo 10 lähdöllä Anian rantatietä Lempäälään ja käydään kahvilla joko Kuokkalan Nesteellä tai Siirissä.
Matka pääasiassa asfaltilla. Vauhtina maltillinen noin 20km/h.

----------


## plr

Huomenna lauantaina voisi käydä Valkeakosken kahvi/pullatarjontaa tarkistamassa (Sofia tms.), koska keli näyttää hyvältä. Lähtö klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä. Valkeakoskelle ajo Saarenmaantietä/Kaarina Maununtyttärentietä, joilta voi myös tulla mukaan. Ajetaan pääosin asfalttia pitkin. Voi olla liukasta tai sitten ei. Mennään rauhallista tasarasitusvauhtia, jossa on helppoa ajaa peesissä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Talisker

Mulla on tiukka aikataulu ja siksi jo klo 9.30 Keskiöltä Niihaman kautta Paakariin ja klo 14 takaisin kotona.

----------


## plr

Valkeakosken lenkillä oli kolme ajajaa ja suunnitelman mukaisesti mentiin kevyesti ja tasaisesti. Sofia osoittautui hyväksi ja edulliseksi kahvipaikaksi (Runebergintorttu + munkki + kahvi 4,40 €). Keli oli huippuluokan talvikeli: Tiet olivat mahtavassa kunnossa eikä kuraa missään.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3041688478

Tällaiselta näytti:

----------


## Talisker

> Mulla on tiukka aikataulu ja siksi jo klo 9.30 Keskiöltä Niihaman kautta Paakariin ja klo 14 takaisin kotona.



Kuuteen pekkaan me Paakarissa käytiin. 
Ulkoilureitillä oli paikoin hyvinkin liukasta ohuen lumikerroksen alla.
Kitkarengaskokemukseni (Michelin StarGrip) oli positiivinen: ei yhtään lipsahdusta eikä rengasrikkoa.
Vahvajalat vetivät hyvin vastatuuleen. Timopappa sai peesata. 

Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3041363156

----------


## josku

> Kitkarengaskokemukseni (Michelin StarGrip) oli positiivinen: ei yhtään lipsahdusta eikä rengasrikkoa.



Viime aikoina on kitkoista ollut paljon puhetta ja allekirjoittanut mukaanlukien niitä on myös osteltu. 

Kuudesta kuskista kahdella oli täysi kitkarengastus, yhdellä nastat edessä ja kitka takana, kolmella nastat.

Yksi kaatuminen lenkillä sattui, kun etupään kitka lipesi lumen alla lymynneestä jääspoorista, ei noussut spoorin päälle vaan heitti pyörän nurin - onneksi sekä kuski että pyörä säilyivät ehjänä ja pääsimme Paakariin kakulle. Tuon tapahtuman jälkeen kyllä täys-kitka -kuskeila vauhti hiljeni merkittävästi ja muutkin ajoivat varovaisemmin. Sitähän emmen tiedä olisiko nastat tuossa kohden pelastanut, mutta omana mielipiteenäni on, että ei ole kitka (merkistä riippumatta) nastan veroinen ja tarkkana saa olla kun 95% on sulaa ja sitten yllättää jäälämpäre lumen alla.

Tapahtuneesta huolimatta henk. koht. olen sitä mieltä, että tällaiselle "talvelle" kitka on erinomainen vaihtoehto, kun reitti kulkee pääasiassa asfalttia, tai puhdasta jäätöntä hiekkapintaa pitkin!

----------


## josku

Huomenna sunnuntaina voisi käydä Kehäkukassa piirakalla. Matka asfalttia, eli jos aamulla ei ole tienpinta jäässä niin ilman nastojakin saattaa pärjätä.
Lähtö klo 10 Keskiöltä. Sieltä Sportaxin kautta Ylöjärvelle, Mutalaan, Karhelle ja Kehäkukkaan. Paluumatkaa voidaan sitten sopia Kehäkukassa.
Vauhtina kaikille mukaan lähteville leppoissa matkavauhti.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Huomenna sunnuntaina ...
> Vauhtina kaikille mukaan lähteville leppoissa matkavauhti.



Vähän reippaampi maantiehenkinen pk-lenkki lähtisi klo 11 Rajasalmen sillan kahvilalta. Noin satku ja nelisen tuntia varmaan Viialan tms suuntaan. Kahvit tarpeen mukaan, siis ehkä ja loppumatkasta.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lanse

> Huomenna sunnuntaina voisi käydä Kehäkukassa piirakalla.



Messissä

----------


## Kommuutteri

Kuudella miehellä päätettiin vetäistä Jalanti-järven kieppi. Varsin monijakoinen oli olosuhde; taiteiltiin liukkaalla, roiskittiin rapaa ja sohjoa, kruisailtiin myötäiseen, temmottiin sivaria ja nautittiinpa lopulta myös luvatusta kuivasta keväisestä päivästä. 

Viitisen tuntia laadukasta peekoota oli hyvä saavutus päivälle. Niin ja ansaitut kahvit Toijalan Nesteellä. Kiitos hienolle porukalle!

https://strava.app.link/FJr31QWzj4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Se toinen sunnuntailenkki suuntautui suunnitellusti Kehäkukkaan. Matkassa myös meillä kuusi miestä ja nainen, eli seitsemällä kuskilla mentiin. Kahdeksaskin kyytiläinen tarttui mukaan Viljakkalassa hetkeksi. Koko matka mentiin asfalttia. Alkumatkasta oli aikas paljon jäätä, varsinkin Karhen suunnalla saatiin ajella kieli keskellä suuta. Paikoin taas kura lensi niin että takana oli paras henkittää nenähengitystä.
Joku muukin oli päättänyt tulla Kehäkukkaan, ei meinannut istumapaikkaa löytyä ja terassiakin hetken harkitsimme - onneksi emme sinne kuitenkaan päätyneet.
Matka meni leppoisasti ilman teknisiä murheita. 

Tältä näytti reitti itselläni https://www.strava.com/activities/3125098674

Kiitos kaikille ajoseurasta!

----------


## Vepasso

Huomenna on taas takuuvarma ajosää. Ajetaan Sportaxilta klo 10 lähdöllä Anian rantatietä Lempäälään ja siitä edelleen Koskenvoimaan kahveelle. 
Pysytään asfaltilla. Rauhallinen vauhti noin 20km/h.
Aamulla on pakkasta. joten liukasta voi olla. Itsellä on nastarenkaat, mutta pelimies pärjännee kitkoillakin.

----------


## jalo

En nyt halua pelotella, mutta varoittaisin että nyt todella vaaralliset ajokelit. Päivällä on märkää vesi valuu sieltä täältä tielle ja yöllä pakkanen jäädyttää tiet. Päivän mittaan alkaa taas sulamaan tämä jää on erittäin liukasta eikä sitä nää. Lisäksi kuulin autorengasliikkkeessä, että ihmiset vaihtelevat jo kesärenkaita alle!





> Huomenna on taas takuuvarma ajosää. Ajetaan Sportaxilta klo 10 lähdöllä Anian rantatietä Lempäälään ja siitä edelleen Koskenvoimaan kahveelle. 
> Pysytään asfaltilla. Rauhallinen vauhti noin 20km/h.
> Aamulla on pakkasta. joten liukasta voi olla. Itsellä on nastarenkaat, mutta pelimies pärjännee kitkoillakin.

----------


## plr

Ei ollut liukasta tänään eikä tainnut edes lipsua missään. Pysyimme tosin asfaltilla koko ajan. Pääosin oli kuiva paljas tienpinta näkyvissä.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Ei ollut liukasta tänään eikä tainnut edes lipsua missään. Pysyimme tosin asfaltilla koko ajan. Pääosin oli kuiva paljas tienpinta näkyvissä.



Eikä ollut Säijän hiekkapikkuteilläkään tänään paha mennä. Etunastalla pärjäsi nätisti. Puolen päivän jälkeen tosin alkoi pehmetä, mutta sillojn oli jo kuivaa asfalttia vaihtoehtona.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntainakin ajellaan: klo 10 Sportaxilta kevyesti kohti Siiriä Lempäälään.

----------


## Talisker

Siirissä oli muitakin: noin 15 ihmistä jonossa odottamassa ovien aukaisua klo 11.55.
Meitä oli neljä ja nautimme pari lohisoppaa ja neljät leivonnaiset. 
Ajettiinkin: https://www.strava.com/activities/3165260472

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna startataan taas klo 10 Sportaxilta sorateitä kohti Kehäkukkaa Rokkakosken kautta.
Tuulee ja on kylmä!

----------


## Talisker

Kuusi meitä taas oli. Rokkakosken mäki oli mukava ja muutenkin ajot meni hyvin. 
Kahviteltiin kolmesti: Kehäkukka, Siuron Koskibaari ja Sportax. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3182396127

----------


## plr

Oli hieno keli ajaa. Aurinko paistoi koko ajan. Jonkin verran löytyi jäisiä hiekkateitä varjoisista paikoista, mutta muuten oli lumetonta ja muutamaa kuraroisketta lukuunottamatta kuivat tiet. Länsi-Tampereella on jo paikoitellen pyöräteiltä poistettu sepeli!

----------


## ranttis

Ajelin Viitapohjaan ja sieltä Siltasavontietä Ukaan suuntaan josta Terälahteen ja takaisin Tampereelle. Kaitavedentie on maantiepyöräkunnossa mutta Pulesjärventiellä oli kunnon lumi/jääpätkää välillä satakin metriä ja ehkä toinenkin putkeen joten siellä nastat ei ole hätävarjelun liioittelua. Hiekkateillä oli paljon lumijäätä ja sulat paikat oli hieman kosteita ja raskaita ajaa eli ne lumiset pätkät olivat nopeampia.

Viikko sitten Kaarina Maununtyttärentie oli myös maantiepyöräkunnossa. Sepelit on poistettu Kaukajärvi-Annala-Rusko akselilla mutta esim. Teiskon suuntaan sitä vielä on joskaan ei tonnia neliöllä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Lähden huomenna klo 10 Keskiöltä Pyhäreittiä mukaillen vastapäivään Vaakkolammin ja Pitkäniemen kautta,
 korkeintaan Kuokkalan Nesteelle saakka.

----------


## plr

Sellainen havainto, että Eerikkilän urheiluopisto on ainakin 13.4. saakka kiinni. Siellä suunnalla olisi tosin Keppana Kellari avoinna, jos sinne haluaisi lähteä pyöräilemään näin maanteiden sulaessa. Matka olisi jotakuinkin sama kuin Eerikkilään. Osaako joku sanoa voiko koronasuosituksia/määräyksiä noudattaen ajella muutaman hengen porukalla pyörälenkkiä? Yksin ajaessa lienee jotakuinkin mahdotonta saada ajaessa koronavirusta.

----------


## -Markku-

Hallituksen tiistaina antaminen ohjeiden mukaan ryhmässä pyöräily on sallittua. Helsingin Sanomien (18.3.) artikkeli hallituksen määräämistä rajoituksista: "Yli kymmenen hengen kokoontumiset on kielletty. Kiellettyjä eivät ole esimerkiksi pihapelit ja muut harrastejoukkuelajit, ravintolassa käynti, yhdistysten kokoukset tai kunnallinen päätöksenteko." Eli saa pyöräillä isollakin porukalla, kunhan mukaan ei oteta ammattijoukkueissa ajavia  :Vink: 

Tietääkseni tuohon asiaan ei ole ainakaan vielä tullut mitään päivitettyä ohjeistusta.

----------


## Myrtillus

Eiköhän tuo tiukassa peesissä ajaminen vastaa jo vähän samassa huoneessa oleskelua, kun keuhkoista puhalletaan muutenkin tavallista enemmän tavaraa pihalle. Ainakin räkiminen syytä tehdä sisäänpäin. Sadan metrin välit, niin autoilijatkin kiittää :-)

----------


## Esa S

> Sellainen havainto, että Eerikkilän urheiluopisto on ainakin 13.4. saakka kiinni. Siellä suunnalla olisi tosin Keppana Kellari avoinna, jos sinne haluaisi lähteä pyöräilemään näin maanteiden sulaessa. Matka olisi jotakuinkin sama kuin Eerikkilään. Osaako joku sanoa voiko koronasuosituksia/määräyksiä noudattaen ajella muutaman hengen porukalla pyörälenkkiä? Yksin ajaessa lienee jotakuinkin mahdotonta saada ajaessa koronavirusta.



Saman havaitsin, kun joku aika sitten tämä retki kävi mielessä. Maantiet olisi nyt sulia aikaisin keväällä, mutta isoa porukkaa ei viitsisi houkutella. Tuleva viikonloppu on kyllä vielä niin kylmä, että ehkä seuraavana.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Saman havaitsin, kun joku aika sitten tämä retki kävi mielessä. Maantiet olisi nyt sulia aikaisin keväällä, mutta isoa porukkaa ei viitsisi houkutella. Tuleva viikonloppu on kyllä vielä niin kylmä, että ehkä seuraavana.



Joku uusi formaatti tähän hauskuuteen pitäisi keksiä. Väliaikalähtö ja yhteistauot sovituilla paikoilla turvavälit pitäen? Ajo 2 rinnan, mutta parit 10- 20 metrin välein?

----------


## Esa S

Yksin ajaessa tulee harrastettua nenän tyhjennystä, vaikkei erityisesti nuhainen olo olisikaan. Ryhmäajossa on oppinut sen jättämään pois, mutta aina välillä siihen törmää kun porukassa on vähemmän ryhmäajoon tottuneita. Tämä vaan pitäisi nyt oppia, ei kai se niin vaikeaa ole? Ei huono oppi jatkossakaan, saa hyödyntää epidemian jälkeenkin.

----------


## ranttis

Ittellä ainakin toi nokka vuotaa tasaisesti liikkuessa jos lämpötila on alle 20C. Ihan siis terveenäkin eikä paljoa mutta vuotaa kuitenkin. Kaikkea ei tuu aina putsattua hihoihin ja hanskoihinkaan vaan osa tulee niisteltyä tielle.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Niki9

Näinä päivinä ajelisin kyllä itsekseni 
Mutta niinhän mä oon etupäässä ajellut muutenkin

----------


## plr

Perusetikettiin kuuluu, että nenä niistetään jonon perällä. Edempänä pyyhitään nenä hanskoihin. Niissä on yleensä tätä varten jopa kohta, johon toimenpide suoritetaan. Pesukone hoitaa loput kotona.

----------


## ranttis

Jeps, näin toki pyrin toimiin mutta pirkan ryhmissä ei pääse perälle koskaan niin joutuu kehittään muuta eli jonosta puolimetriä sivuun tms

Lähetetty minun BAH2-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

> Joku uusi formaatti tähän hauskuuteen pitäisi keksiä. Väliaikalähtö ja yhteistauot sovituilla paikoilla turvavälit pitäen? Ajo 2 rinnan, mutta parit 10- 20 metrin välein?



Joo. Tulee tylsää, jos ei yhtään tule seurusteluajamista. Jos ajaa vaikka viiden ryhmissä, niin siinä ei periaatteessa voi tartuttaa tuota enempää.

Minua kyllä kiinnostaa lähteä Keppana Kellarissa käymään esim. viikon päästä.

----------


## evlzd

> Joo. Tulee tylsää, jos ei yhtään tule seurusteluajamista. Jos ajaa vaikka viiden ryhmissä, niin siinä ei periaatteessa voi tartuttaa tuota enempää.
> 
> Minua kyllä kiinnostaa lähteä Keppana Kellarissa käymään esim. viikon päästä.



Kiinnostaisi myös, jos sää suosii ja niistoetikettiä noudatetaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Keppana on mainio paikka. Tai ainakin ollut. Ei ole tullut käytyä moneen vuoteen.

----------


## josku

> Joo. Tulee tylsää, jos ei yhtään tule seurusteluajamista. Jos ajaa vaikka viiden ryhmissä, niin siinä ei periaatteessa voi tartuttaa tuota enempää.
> 
> Minua kyllä kiinnostaa lähteä Keppana Kellarissa käymään esim. viikon päästä.



Olen tylsä, mutta kyllä voi. R0=2.2

----------


## plr

> Olen tylsä, mutta kyllä voi. R0=2.2



Toki, mutta se on sitten jonkun muun levitystä kuin lenkin. Yleisellä tasolla on todettu, että koronan leviämistä ei voi estää ja että tässä vaiheessa max kymmenen hengen ryhmät hidastavat leviämistä riittävästi. Leviämisen kulmakerrointa voi säätää kieltämällä ryhmäkoon n kokoontumiset pienentämällä n:ää. Nyt se lienee 10.

----------


## Myrtillus

Terveellistä katsottavaa pandemiamatikasta.... Pienillä asioilla on ISO merkitys.

https://youtu.be/Kas0tIxDvrg

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Keppana Kellariin tulisi noin 230 km matkaa Pirkkalan ABC:ltä: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32165794

----------


## lanse

Kutsu tiimiin Kaupin Kanuunat  https://invite.teamlocator.info/8eksDn1pBKe5JEr38

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Kutsu tiimiin Kaupin Kanuunat  https://invite.teamlocator.info/8eksDn1pBKe5JEr38






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kommuutteri

Saksasta voitaisiin minusta ottaa pyöräilyyn mallia Pirkanmaalla, mixei laajemminkin. Max 2 hengen lenkkejä siis. Olikos CCH:lla tämmöinen malli jo käytössä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reikuu

> Saksasta voitaisiin minusta ottaa pyöräilyyn mallia Pirkanmaalla, mixei laajemminkin. Max 2 hengen lenkkejä siis. Olikos CCH:lla tämmöinen malli jo käytössä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Josko autoilijatkin oppii tuon 1.5 metrin turvavälin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

> Saksasta voitaisiin minusta ottaa pyöräilyyn mallia Pirkanmaalla, mixei laajemminkin. Max 2 hengen lenkkejä siis. Olikos CCH:lla tämmöinen malli jo käytössä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kannatan

----------


## jalo

No niin, kait porukka nyt sentään pyöräilee. 
Laitetaan sellainen kysymys, että missäs kunnossa hiekkatiet ovat?
Onko joku käynyt tänään esimerkiksi hopeatiellä? 
Pirkkalassa Keskisentie oli aivan karmeaa kuravelliä tänään iltapäivällä.

----------


## plr

Hiekkatiet ovat monenmoisissa kunnoissa. Osa on jo ihan ajettavia ja osa on karmeaa pehmeää kelirikkovelliä. Ja kaikkea näiden väliltä löytyy. Kannattaa varautua pesuhommiin, jos sille tielle lähtee. Ehkä juuri nyt on paras aika pysyä asfaltilla ja eiköhän kohta jo pääse sorateitä jauhamaan.

----------


## Talisker

Eilen löysimme soratien, jossa oli lisäksi pitkiä pätkiä ihan oikeaa jäätä: Lavajärveltä Lintuharjulle.

----------


## Talisker

Kun me kaikki kuitenkin halutaan ajaa lenkkejä ja minä ainakin mieluummin muuten kuin yksin, 
niin ehdotan, että vaikkapa täällä sovitaan maksimissaan kahden kimppoja.

----------


## kiloWatti

Missäs solis silkosen sileetä tai ainakin melkein - asfalttia ajeltavaksi jos lähtee Kangasalta Tampereen rajalta 30-40 km lenkille? Asema-Ruutana-Teiskon suuntaan -Atalan kautta takaisin ajeltu, Ranta-Koivisto - Saarenmaantie - Hervanta/Vuores vakiolenkkinä. Mitäs muuta sitä keksis? Pidemmällekin lähden heti kun säät lämpeää siinä määrin ettei varpaat jäädy suojattomissa Sideissä.

----------


## Esa S

^ Kaarina-Maununtytärtä edestakaisin.

----------


## -Markku-

Samoin suositus Kaarinamaununtyttärentielle, mutta pyydettyä laatukriteeriä se ei valitettavasti enää täytä. Viime talven routimisten myötä alkaa olla melko kuoppaista, eli kannattaa vähän katsella ajolinjojaan. Ei siis toki läheskään niin pahaa kuin esim. Säijässä, mutta reikäistä kuitenkin. Pahimmat reikäkohdat tosin vasta lähempänä Valkeakoskea, joten tuon 30-40 km lenkin Tampereelta lähtien pääsee kohtalaisella asfaltilla.

----------


## kiloWatti

Ok, kiitos. Kohti Valkeakoskea siis!

----------


## frp

Kevään perinteinen Padasjoki suoritettu ja kyllä se talven laiskottelu tuntui. Positiivisena ei yhtäkään edes semi-läheltä tehtyä ohitusta eli korona-aika tekee hyvää ihmisille.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/4764701974

----------


## plr

> Kevään perinteinen Padasjoki suoritettu



Miten hoitui Padasjoella perinteinen ruokailu? Mietin itse tätä reissua myös, mutta ulkona eväiden syönti muutaman asteen lämmössä ei oikein houkuttele. Lämmin ruoka sisätiloissa jotenkin kuuluu tällaisiin pidempiin reissuihin. Tietenkin jos ulkona olisi +20 C, niin kebab toimisi.

----------


## E.T.

> Miten hoitui Padasjoella perinteinen ruokailu? Mietin itse tätä reissua myös, mutta ulkona eväiden syönti muutaman asteen lämmössä ei oikein houkuttele. Lämmin ruoka sisätiloissa jotenkin kuuluu tällaisiin pidempiin reissuihin. Tietenkin jos ulkona olisi +20 C, niin kebab toimisi.



Padasjoen ABC on suljettu toistaiseksi. 
Nelostien toiselta puolelta olevalta SEO lta saa ruokaa, pizzoja,hamppareita ym. juuri sopivaa. Tietenkin ne täytyy sitten nauttia ulkona. Perinteinen sisällä ruokailu ei taida onnistua Padasjoellakaan. 

Paikan yrittäjät olivat oikein tyytyväisiä asiakasmääriin, joihin oli tullut roima nousu ABC:n sulkemisen jälkeen.
Lista oli monipuolinen ja itse syömäni pizza oli iso eikä laadussa ollut valittamista, päinvastoin.
Mulla kävi vielä tuuri, kun sain juuri jollekin toiselle tehdyn väärän pizzan puoleen hintaan. Olin autolla liikkeellä,
mutta suunnitelmissa on kelien lämmittyä käydä tuolla myös pyörällä.

----------


## tempokisu

> ... Mietin itse tätä reissua myös, mutta ulkona eväiden syönti muutaman asteen lämmössä ei oikein houkuttele. Lämmin ruoka sisätiloissa jotenkin kuuluu tällaisiin pidempiin reissuihin. Tietenkin jos ulkona olisi +20 C, niin kebab toimisi.



Eväiden syönti ulkona on kyllä ihan parasta. Kahvi ja eväs vaikka vain leipää, maistuu parhaimmalta ulkona jos siihen oheen liittyy vielä fyysistä ponnistelua. Paistettu makkara ja lihis ulkona syötynä = kuningasateria

----------


## Musashi

Viitapohjan lenkki lienee kunnossa? Kukaan käynyt ajamassa?

----------


## ranttis

> Viitapohjan lenkki lienee kunnossa? Kukaan käynyt ajamassa?



On ollut hyvässä kunnossa kolmisen viikkoa. Viime vkl ajoin viimeks. Eilisillan lumisateen jälkeen pieniä jää kohtia voinee vielä olla kuten tunti sitten aitolahdentien kelvillä. Iltapäivään jos odottelee niin pitäis olla taas varmemmin jäätöntä viitapohjan lenkki.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## frp

> Miten hoitui Padasjoella perinteinen ruokailu? Mietin itse tätä reissua myös, mutta ulkona eväiden syönti muutaman asteen lämmössä ei oikein houkuttele. Lämmin ruoka sisätiloissa jotenkin kuuluu tällaisiin pidempiin reissuihin. Tietenkin jos ulkona olisi +20 C, niin kebab toimisi.



ABC oli tosiaan kiinni. S-Marketin liukuovien lämpöpuhaltimien välissä pistelin vähän ruokaa poskeen eikä kukaan ruvennut avautumaan asiasta. Ei tule turhaan taukoiltua tällä menolla ennen kun ulkona tarkenee seisoskellakin. Voihan sitä ajaessakin napostella.

----------


## Esa S

Parisataa km menee ilman sisätaukoja, kun ei ole liian kylmä tai kuuma, eli tämmöisellä muutaman plus-asteen keleillä. Tai eihän sitä kuumemmalla kelillä sisälle tarvitse päästä, kunhan saa juotavaa tankattua.

----------


## plr

> .. suunnitelmissa on kelien lämmittyä käydä tuolla myös pyörällä.



Kyllä tämä olisi kiinnostava reissu kuten myös se Eerikkilän / Keppanakellarin suuntaan menevä matka. Jos hommaan saisi edes hieman porukkalenkin tuntua jollakin tapaa, niin se olisi hienoa. Vauhtia ei yhden tai kahden ajajan porukoilla pidetä samaan tapaan kuin suuremmilla, joten aikaa menee jonkin verran enemmän. Tuossa viikko-pari sitten näin muutaman kymmenen metrin välein aina kahden pyöräilijän pareja maantiellä etenemässä. Se voisi toimia? Bussipysäkillähän voi pitää banaanitaukoa riittävillä etäisyyksillä.

----------


## Cco

> Missäs solis silkosen sileetä tai ainakin melkein - asfalttia ajeltavaksi jos lähtee Kangasalta Tampereen rajalta 30-40 km lenkille? Asema-Ruutana-Teiskon suuntaan -Atalan kautta takaisin ajeltu, Ranta-Koivisto - Saarenmaantie - Hervanta/Vuores vakiolenkkinä. Mitäs muuta sitä keksis? Pidemmällekin lähden heti kun säät lämpeää siinä määrin ettei varpaat jäädy suojattomissa Sideissä.



Samaa ongelmaa itsellä, mikä seuraava. Roineen Pyhä-lenkki kunhan keli lämpiää, 70+ kilometriä kun reitin varrelta pääsee matkaan mutta onko muita ideoita? (aloittajalle siis vinkkinä https://pyhanasi.fi/pyhajarvireitti/)

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Kyllä tämä olisi kiinnostava reissu kuten myös se Eerikkilän / Keppanakellarin suuntaan menevä matka. Jos hommaan saisi edes hieman porukkalenkin tuntua jollakin tapaa, niin se olisi hienoa. Vauhtia ei yhden tai kahden ajajan porukoilla pidetä samaan tapaan kuin suuremmilla, joten aikaa menee jonkin verran enemmän. Tuossa viikko-pari sitten näin muutaman kymmenen metrin välein aina kahden pyöräilijän pareja maantiellä etenemässä. Se voisi toimia? Bussipysäkillähän voi pitää banaanitaukoa riittävillä etäisyyksillä.



Tämä olisi varmaan toimiva / sopiva tapa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## E.T.

> Kyllä tämä olisi kiinnostava reissu kuten myös se Eerikkilän / Keppanakellarin suuntaan menevä matka. Jos hommaan saisi edes hieman porukkalenkin tuntua jollakin tapaa, niin se olisi hienoa. Vauhtia ei yhden tai kahden ajajan porukoilla pidetä samaan tapaan kuin suuremmilla, joten aikaa menee jonkin verran enemmän. Tuossa viikko-pari sitten näin muutaman kymmenen metrin välein aina kahden pyöräilijän pareja maantiellä etenemässä. Se voisi toimia? Bussipysäkillähän voi pitää banaanitaukoa riittävillä etäisyyksillä.



Oma pyöräilykunto on aikalailla nolla ja yhtä paljon on tullut kilometrejä maantiepyörään. Optimistisena tavoitteena on kuitenkin
että esim. Padasjoen reissusta selviäisi hengissä ehkäpä toukokuun puolen välin paikkeilla. On mukavampi tehdä optimistisia arvioita kuin vähemmän optimistisia. Kannattanee ottaa vallitseva tilanne vakavasti joten tuo parihomma varmaan toimii.
Padasjoen reissut on aina olleet hienoja, reitillä on tunnelmallisia pätkiä, sopivan kireä profiili välillä eikä liikaa liikennettä ja
palvelujakin on sopivasti reitin varrella kuten on myös variaatioita reitistä.

----------


## frp

Kaksi pyöräilijää rinnakkain pienin välimatkoin saattaa kirvoittaa pientä kismaa tietyn autoilijajoukon silmissä.

----------


## Ihmekameli

> Kaksi pyöräilijää rinnakkain pienin välimatkoin saattaa kirvoittaa pientä kismaa tietyn autoilijajoukon silmissä.



Saattaa käydä ihan jokaisen hermoille.
Ihmettelen suuresti muutenkin, jos joku näinä aikoina moista järjestelee.
Järki käteen.

----------


## Talisker

Eilen toteutimme kahteen pekkaan monivuotisen haaveemme: junalla vastatuuleen ja fillarilla takaisin.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3312270396

----------


## plr

> Kaksi pyöräilijää rinnakkain pienin välimatkoin saattaa kirvoittaa pientä kismaa tietyn autoilijajoukon silmissä.







> Saattaa käydä ihan jokaisen hermoille.
> Ihmettelen suuresti muutenkin, jos joku näinä aikoina moista järjestelee.



Tänään tällainen järjestely toimi hyvin eikä käynyt ainakaan pyöräilijöiden hermoille, jos ei lasketa sitä ettei päässyt käytännössä koko matkalla peesiin. Kavensimme yhteen jonoon, kun huomattiin autoja takana. Tutka havaitsee autot riittävän kaukaa. Pienemmillä teillä oli niin vähän liikennettä, että ehkä 5 autoa tunnissa nähtiin. Tästä kahden ajajan porukasta ei kyllä häiriötä muille aiheutunut.

----------


## Pexxi

> Eilen toteutimme kahteen pekkaan monivuotisen haaveemme: junalla vastatuuleen ja fillarilla takaisin.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3312270396



Viime vuonna tein samalla tyylillä yhden lenkin. Haapamäeltä etelään on myös tamperelaisille hyvä reitti kun ajaa Ruoveteen ja siitä sitten jotain kautta, taitaa olla vallan kolme vaihtoehtoa.

e. Nää on kyllä silleen hienoja reissuja ettei tarvitse lähteä turhaan autolla ja pääsee uusiin maisemiin ettei tarvitse montaa sataa ajaa. Jyväskylään oli tänä vuonna yksi ajatus mennä, siitä tulisi itselle joku 130 reitistä riippuen. Ysitietä tulee väkisin jos ei halua kauheassti kieerellä, varsinkin loppumatkasta.

----------


## Piotr Felis

Huutelenpa tänne, jos sattuisi löytymään omistaja. Poimin eilen Nattarin Salen vierestä pyörätielle pudonneen satulalaukun. Jos olet sen omistaja, lähetä YV:llä laukun merkki ja sisältö, niin saat sen takaisin.

----------


## jalo

Hyvä ajatus oli, mutta ei välttämättä ihan priimaa tullut...

----------


## plr

Jokohan alkaisi olla aika aloittaa keskustelu omaehtoisten koronarajoitusten lieventämisestä pyörälenkeillä? Kelit alkavat olla sellaiset, että olisi mukavaa ajaa myös yhtä tai kahta ajajaa suuremmissa ryhmissä.

Valtiovalta on poistamassa rajoituksia ja esimerkiksi THL:n terveysturvallisuuden osaston johtaja, professori Mika Salmisen toteamusta referoitiin eilen Iltalehdessä (https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/...3e5459b55245): "jos nykyisellä rajoitustasolla mennään koko kesä, on tautihuippu pitkällä tulevaisuudessa, mikä ei olisi optimaalisin tilanne." Luen tuota lausuntoa rivien välistä siten, että virusta pitäisi saada levitettyä väestöön nykyistä nopeammin, jotta rajoitukset eivät kestä liian pitkään.

Virallisesti on kielletty kaikki yli 10 hengen kokoontumiset eli sen puolesta voisi ajaa hyvin kahta ajajaa suuremmillakin porukoilla. Riskiryhmiin kuuluvien ei kannata altistaa itseään virustartunnalle, koska se on suurella todennäköisyydellä vakava paikka.

Onhan yksikseen ajossakin puolensa. Tulee ajettua juuri oikealla rasituksella, mutta jossakin kohtaa linnuille ja puille juttelu alkaa tuntua tylsältä.

Tuleeko tästä ajatuksia?

----------


## Ihmekameli

Mitenkään viisastelematta ja tuomitsematta.
Tartuntaketjua läheltä seuranneena, testien jälkeisiä karanteeneja tartuntoineen odottaneena voin sanoa että olkaahan varovaisia.
Kokemus on jotain, jota en suosittele kenellekään.

Ranska määräsi hölkkääjille ja pyöräilijöille 10 metrin turvavälin

Ranskan urheiluministeriö ilmoitti torstaina, että hölkkääjien ja pyöräilijöiden on pidettävä vähintään 10 metrin turvaväli kun koronaviruspandemian tuoma ulkonaliikkumiskielto päättyy 11. toukokuuta. Tarkoituksena on estää tartuntojen uutta ryöpsähdystä.

----------


## plr

Tässä ollaan sillä tavalla hankalassa tilanteessa, että jos virus ei leviä nyt, se leviää myöhemmin. Ja mitä pidempään joudutaan rajoittamaan ihmisten ja yritysten tekemisiä, sitä kalliimmaksi se käy. Erittäin ikävä tilanne päätöksenteon näkökulmasta.

Eilen jo tuli vastaan seitsemän ajajan pyöräilyporukka.

----------


## onre

Olen itse saanut hädintuskin ajokauden alkamaan mutta voisin kyllä lähteä mielelläni jonkun tai joidenkin seuraksi pitemmälle lenkille. Kauhean kovaa ei välttämättä päästä, mutta jos vaikka 25 keskariin tähtäisi? Sijainti Akaa, mutta tästä pääsee Tampereelle yhdessä hujauksessa.

----------


## plr

Huomenna näyttää tulevan hyvä ajokeli. Ajattelin ajaa klo 10 Sportaxilta lähtien noin satasen maantielenkin (80% asfalttia, 20% hiekkatietä). Tauko hieman puolivälin jälkeen jossakin sopivassa paikassa (Hämeenkyrö, tms.) ja tasaisella kevyehköllä kuormalla ajan 30 mm maantiesliksirenkailla. Saa lähteä mukaan, jos ei ole flunssaoireita.

Reittisuunnitelma, joka pitää sisällään noin 10 km minullekin ajamatonta asfalttiosuutta:
https://www.strava.com/routes/26814625

----------


## frp

Pidempänä retkeilyvaihtoehtona huomenna klo 8 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä JOS ILMOITTAUTUNEITA tulee "Pirkanmaan parhaat tiet" klassikko noin 320km sisältäen Murole, 2 * särkät ja muita hienoja teitä https://www.alltrails.com/explore/ma...97737a7--8?u=m (hiekkatiepätkä voidaan jättää väliin jos joku ei halua sitä ajaa)

Keskinopeus on matkan mukaisesti alhainen.

Jos ketään ei ilmottaudu niin en aja Kaukajärven mäkkärin kautta.

Jos osanottajia on yli 10, mikä on hyvin todennäköistä, jaetaan porukka useampaan osastoon  :Hymy:

----------


## Jussi65+1

Ilmoittaudutaan frp:n retkelle.
Klo 8 Kaukajärvelle. Ikurista lähetään, että toivottavasti aikataulu pitää.

----------


## -Markku-

"Pirkanmaan parhaat tiet" kuulostaa kiinnostavalta. Onko jotain tarkempaa ajosuunnitelmaa? Eli pidetäänkö ruoka-/kauppataukoja yms. Osaa sitten vähän paremmin valita omat eväsvarannot matkalle.

----------


## frp

Hieno homma. Tähtään klo 8 plus miinus muutama minuutti mäkkärille.

----------


## frp

> "Pirkanmaan parhaat tiet" kuulostaa kiinnostavalta. Onko jotain tarkempaa ajosuunnitelmaa? Eli pidetäänkö ruoka-/kauppataukoja yms. Osaa sitten vähän paremmin valita omat eväsvarannot matkalle.



Taukoja tarpeen mukaan näissä: 
Ruovesi K-kauppa
Kolho K-kauppa
Mänttä S-market
(Suinutupa auki nyt vain -14 ja pitäisi kai tilata etukäteen)
Halli K-kauppa
Länkipohja kauppa
Eräjärvi kauppa
Kuhmalahti
Sahalahti

Paljon muuta ei taida reitille osua. Västilän kyläkioski tuskin on auki vielä.

En ole tarkastanut aukioloja...

Ja lisätangot pyörässä on poikkeuksellisesti sallittu, mutta niitä ei saa käyttää peesissä. En jaksa ottaa pois  :Hymy:

----------


## -Markku-

Sait ylipuhuttua tuolla kauppalistalla. Kuulostaa paljon paremmalta kuin erään toisen pirkkalalaisen suunnitelema 300 km menomatka yhdellä tauolla ja sielläkin vain pikaruokana hampurilainen  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin puolustuksena, että silloin oli aukioloista johtuvia rajoitteita. Eli aamulla kahdeksalta mäkkärillä.

----------


## frp

Markulle en kyllä anna takuuta, että reitillä on uusia teitä.

----------


## -Markku-

On siellä pohjoisessa pari sellaista uutta pätkää, joihin pääosin oli jo kesää varten oma reitti piirrettynä, mutta voihan ne nytkin käydä ajamassa. Ja Hallin suunnalla on myös vieraita reittejä.

----------


## plr

Sopivan kokoisella neljän ajajan porukalla ajoimme suunnitellun reitin. Hiekkatieosuuksien suhteen ei mennyt aivan putkeen, koska ne oli yhtä lyhyttä pätkää lukuunottamatta juuri lanattu. Nuo pätkät olivat pehmeitä ja täynnä irtokiviä. Ei erityisen kiva millään renkaalla. Mitään teknisiä ongelmia ei kuitenkaan ollut ja reitti oli muutoin hieno. Pysähdyimme pari kertaa taukoilemaan, ensin Mouhijärvellä ja toisen kerran Hämeenkyrössä. Tuulta riitti ensimmäiset 45 km oikein reippaan vastaisesti ja vastaavasti loppu tuli hyvinkin helposti. On se pienessäkin porukassa ajaminen kivaa!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3423796769

Mielenkiintoista myöhemmin kuulla miten 320 km matkalaiset ovat selvinneet. Tuuli ei ollut aivan kevyt.

----------


## frp

320km on suoritettu ja nimesin lenkin "Markun ja Juhan kidutettavana". Heiltä tuntuu irtoavan reilua 200W vetotyötä vaikka maailman tappiin tuulen suunnista riippumatta ja mäkiin sitten 300W. Eivätkä suostu edes rukoilevaa kärsivää ihmistä jättämään ajamaan omaan tahtiin. Harkitsin vaivihkaa jäämistä ja piiloutumista. Teknisiä murheita ei ollut.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/4907306089

Juha ja Markku voisi pistää oman suorituslinkin.

----------


## Jussi65+1

Kiitti Rikulle hienosta reitityksestä.
Mulla wahoo tallensi seuraavaa Kaukajärveltä Ruskon risteykseen, 301km ave 31,6 aveteho 191w ja 2986 nm.

----------


## -Markku-

Kiitokset tosiaan omastakin puolesta frp:lle hyvästä reittisuunnitelusta. Tuli poikkeuksellisen paljon ennestään ajamattomia teitä. Ruovedeltä Salussärkälle oli erityisen hieno osuus, kuuluu ehdottomasti tuohon Pirkanmaan parhaiden kategoriaan. Ja oli siellä toki monta muutakin hienoa pätkää. Muuten kulki hyvin, mutta viimeiset 40 km vastatuuleen yhdistettynä Juhan ylämäkivetoihin alkoi ottaa aika koville.

Tässä vielä oma Strava-suoritus sisältäen lyhyet siirtymät: www.strava.com/activities/3425429864

----------


## Lasse P

Tiistaina pitäisi kai olla ok keliä. Maantiepyörä kun on rikki, niin teen pienen cyclolenkin Lempäälän suunnassa. Lähden Hallilasta tiistaina 12.5 kello 10.00 ja reitti kulkee Lahdesjärvi-Peltolammi-Kulju-Kuokkala ja sieltä Pirkkalankylän kautta takaisin. Matkaa mulla kotiovelta n 68 km Reitti: https://bikemap.finomena.fi?share_code=14595498729396

----------


## kiloWatti

Onko kilometrikisa.fi porukkaa johon voisi liittyä? Yksinään ei näköjään voi kirjata. Viime vuonna poljin omalle firmalle. Tampereen seutu, tarkka lokaatio Kangasala. Sen koodin tarttis.

----------


## Esa S

^ liity Kanuunoihin  :Hymy:   Ei käytännössä maksa mitään, kun vaan hiukankin käyttää moninaisia jäsenetuja.

----------


## kiloWatti

> ^ liity Kanuunoihin   Ei käytännössä maksa mitään, kun vaan hiukankin käyttää moninaisia jäsenetuja.



Mä itse asiassa liityin Kanuunoihin viime viikolla sivuston ohjeiden mukaisesti. Mitään ei ole sittemmin kuulunut? Liekö ruuhkaa uusien jäsenten käsittelyssä...?

----------


## Esa S

^ Voi olla kevätruuhkaa, mutta saat kohta jäsenpostia,  ja saat tunnukset kilometrien kirjaamiseen jälkikäteen tuonne kilometrikisaan Kanuunajoukkueeseen, kaikki 1.5 alkaen ajetut.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkkiä EI JÄRJESTETÄ helatorstaina 2020,
mutta mikä estää soolopyöräillä pyhänä tuo seitsikko omaksi iloksi, kun helatorstai on ollut tuo perinteinen tapahtumapäivä.

Reittivinkkinä on pyöräillä Jalannin järven pohjois- ja eteläpuolen tiet, sillä tie kulkee lähellä vesistöä ja toiseksi Jalannin vaihtoehdolla vältetään ajokelvoton tieosuus Toijala-Korkeamäki-Sotkia eli pätkä Kurisjärventietä (Tie 2847).

Oma reittiehdotus pohjoisesta käsin on:
1) Valkeakosken kirkko > Tie 304
2) Metsäkansan kirkko > Tie 303
3) Viialan seurakuntatalo > Tie 190, Tie 9
4) Kylmäkosken kirkko
Jalannin eteläinen tie 2852 (Sotkiantie) itäänpäin, etelään Urjalaan tie 2847, tie 284
5) Urjalan kirkko > tie 9
Jalannin pohjoinen tie 2851 (Sontulantie) itäänpäin Toijalaan [kelvi on tien pohjoispuolella Sontula-Toijala]
6) Toijalan seurakuntatalo > tie 303, tie 130
7) Sääksmäen keskiaikainen kirkko.

Lapa pystyyn, jos kontakti satulalta!

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna Koskenvoima Valkeakosken kautta. Joku 140km timopappavauhtia, eli n 27-28km/h.
Startti Keskiöltä klo 10, Koilliskeskuksella n klo 10.30. 
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1877270770

----------


## Talisker

Seitsemän meitä oli koko matkan ja kolme käväisi välillä mukana. 
Nyt ei tuulet suosinut, myötäistä hämmästyttävän vähän.
Silti keskari pikkuisen yli speksin hyvällä vuorovedolla ja lämpöisessä vihdoin.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3498495438

----------


## reikuu

> Seitsemän meitä oli koko matkan ja kolme käväisi välillä mukana. 
> Nyt ei tuulet suosinut, myötäistä hämmästyttävän vähän.
> Silti keskari pikkuisen yli speksin hyvällä vuorovedolla ja lämpöisessä vihdoin.
> Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3498495438



Kiitos Timo lenkistä. Aika kova ultraviolettisäteily siellä on. Kämmenselät palo vaikka oli hanskat puolet matkasta kädessä. Onneksi oli käsivarsien lämmittimet. Aurinkorasva esiin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Pari rengasrikkoa minulla tänään. Harvinaisen iso viilto tuli renkaan kylkeen ja se meni roskiin. Takarenkaassa oli paikkauksen jäljiltä kotona tehdyn tarkistuksen jälkeen painetta vain 3 bar, joten se saattoi hieman vaikuttaa rullaavuuteen ja on siis virallinen meriselitys miksei tullut KOMmeja. Minusta tuntuikin, että rengas ei ollut kovin täynnä, mutta en olisi uskonut, että painetta oli noin vähän.

----------


## Talisker

Tämänpäiväinen soratielenkki oli mitä mukavin.
Vahvajalkojen kyydissä Timopappakin pärjäsi ihan hyvin.
Meitä oli kuusi ja Siirin puustikahvit maistuivat todella hyvin.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3535500560

----------


## lanse

Tänään ohjelmassa 100-150 km maantielenkki hienossa kesäsäässä, vauhti 30 km/h ja lähtö keskiöltä klo 10.

----------


## Kajtsu

Huomenna ip saldovapaata, eli

Ti 2.6. 14:00 Lähtö Kaukajärven mäccäriltä Roineen kiertoon. Kahvit Pälkäneellä.... Vauhti 28-30kmh porukan määrästä riippuen.

----------


## petentic

Tiistailenkit palaavat taas, kun koronarajoituksia on laskettu! Eli tänään tiistaina klo 18 Sportaxin pihalta vauhdikkaampi parituntinen jonnekin päin lännen teille. Speksithän ovat yleensä osallistuvan porukan mukaiset, eli joku vetää vähän reippaammin kuin joku toinen. Mäkikirejä ja kylttikirejä sen mukaan miten reitille osuu. Kirien jälkeen kuitenkin odotellaan porukka kokoon. Tervetuloa taas messiin!

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna alkaa Juhalenkkien 10. kausi. 

Perinteinen tiihalan lenkki ohjelmassa.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/34499740 
Koilliskeskuksella n klo 9.55. Sitä Aitolahden kautta Ruutanaan. 
Kahvit Paakarissa Tiihalan kierroksen jälkeen.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721454 

Vauhti pidetään hyvin maltillisena: ei kylttikirejä, kyllä ryhmäajon harjoittelua.

----------


## -Markku-

Kauden ensimmäiselle Kanuunoiden torstailenkille lähti peräti 13 ajajaa (Huom, enemmän kuin tiistaina  :Leveä hymy:  ). Ja yhtä eri reitille vaihtanutta lukuunottamatta kaikki tulivat tietääkseni myös takaisin, ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Viimeisestäkin vielä näköhavainto Mäkkärin kulmilla. Reittinä perinteinen ’Valkeakoskelle ja takaisin’.

Alussa mentiin erittäin reippaasti, eikä se loppua kohden ainakaan helpottanut. Viimeisellä neljänneksellä oli hyvä irtiotto, joka itselle oli liikaa edellisen ylämäen jäljiltä. Ajoin siis loppumatkan neljän porukassa. Kärjen mukana pysyneillä keskinopeus taisi olla hyvin lähelle 40 km/h. 

Ryhmäajoon liittyen pientä kommenttia: Jos kauden ensimmäisestä torstailenkistä on ajettu neljännes, mittari näyttää keskinopeudeksi yli 39 km/h ja pysähdytään ylämäen jälkeen odottamaan joukosta pudonneita, niin ei kannata tulla itkemään siitä, että pysähdys pilaa omat lenkkitavoitteet. Kyseessä on yhteislenkki, ja seuran virallisten ohjeiden mukaan ketään ei pudoteta. Oma näkemykseni on, että jos kunto ei riitä, niin pudota saattaa, mutta sen ei pidä tapahtua ensimmäisellä neljänneksellä ylämäen seurauksena. Jos muiden odottelu raskaimmissa paikoissa on ylitsepääsemätön henkinen este, niin sitten kannattaa unohtaa Kanuunalenkit ja sopia omat treenit jollain muulla porukalla. Ei tuolla ole tarkoitus ajaa kilpaa verenmaku suussa, vaan turvallista kovatehoista ryhmä-ajoa. Ja toki siis yritettään pitää ti- ja to-lenkit nopeina ja välttää odotteluita, mutta ei siellä millään pysty pitämään elite-sarjan kisavauhtia, kun silloin loppuu osallistujat.

Sen sijaan viimeisen neljänneksen irtioton vetäjälle arvostusta hyvästä pelisilmästä. Mielestäni noin pitääkin toimia, että lopussa katsotaan, kenen kunto riittää ja samalla tarjotaan jokaiselle jotain. Siinä vaiheessa jokainen on kuitenkin jo saanut nauttia ison osan matkaa ryhmässä ajamisesta, ja joukosta putoaminen ”loppukirissä” kuuluu pelin henkeen.

Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/3564004240 (mukana rauhalliset siirtymät)

----------


## plr

Onpa hieno osanotto! Kuten Markun kanssa eilen keskusteltiin, niin vaihdoin torstailenkin lähtöpaikaksi ensi viikosta alkaen K-Market Annalan. Tämä siitä syystä, että torstailenkki suuntautuu usein Saarenmaantielle ja vältetään ikävä Kaukajärven läpiajo. Menihän paikka oikein myös Nimenhuutoon kartalle? Markku tuossa aika hyvin summasikin mistä tällä lenkillä on kyse.

----------


## -Markku-

Näyttäisi olevan nimenhuudossa ihan oikean rakennuksen päällä. Siitä Juvankadun puoleiselta parkkipaikalta/aukiolta lienee helpoin lähteä.

Tänään tosiaan tuosta lähtöpaikan muutoksesta mainitsinkin siinä vaiheessa kun ainakin suurin osa oli jo paikalla, ja tietoa saa mielellään levittää eteenkin päin.

----------


## syfilisx

Oli ajoasento vähän irtiottovaiheessa muuttunut kun ajoin siinä takaisin Valkeakoskelta tullessa aika mehevään kuoppaan ja nitkautin vähän tankoa, eipä tuo menoa silti haitannut. Kiitos kehuista silti, oli ihan mukava kirsikka muutenkin nopeavauhtisen kakun päälle.

Olihan tuossa vetämisessä vähän hakemista vielä talven jäljiltä itse kullakin (mm. itselläni), joko pitäisi pyöriä jatkuvana ketjuna tai jotenkin muuten tasoittaa vetojen keskitehot, ettei kauheasti sahaa vauhti aina ukon vaihtuessa, mutta ehkä näitä olisi parempi harjoitella vähän pienemmissä ryhmissä kuin tänään. Kiva lenkki kaikkiaan!

----------


## -Markku-

^ Sitä itsekin mietin, että kumpi on vieraassa porukassa talvitauon jälkeen sujuvampi: lyhyet vetovuorot ja sitten selkeä vaihto vai jatkuva telaketju. Nyt taidettiin ajaa vähän vaihtelevasti siltä väliltä, mutta loppujen lopuksi sujui kohtuullisesti pienen alkukankeuden jälkeen. Ja sen verran toivomusta kaikille, että sanokaa rehellisesti, jos joku nousevasta jonosta laskevaan jonoon vaihtaessa keventää liikaa tai liian vähän. Sitä on aika vaikea itse siinä keulassa arvioida, ja takaa tuleva sen näkee kaikkein parhaiten. Jollekin tuollakin lenkillä siitä sanoin, ja toivon, että myös minulle asiasta tarvittaessa sanotaan, jotta saamme yhdessä lenkit ja etenkin vaihdot kulkemaan mahdollisimman sujuvasti.

Reikiä oli tosiaan paljon ja useampikin taisi aika ikävästi niihin täräyttää, mutta ei onneksi rengasrikkoja tai muita suurempia kalustovaurioita. Kaarina-Maununtyttären tie on viime talvena mennyt todella huonoon kuntoon, etenkin siihen verrattuna että se oli vielä muutama vuosi sitten seudun parhaita teitä. Jonojen välinen etäisyys vaihteli aika satunnaisesti ja seilattiin vähän kaistan laidasta toiseen, mutta sitä ei millään voi välttää niissä pahimmissa reikäkohdissa. Yksinkin siellä joutuu monesti ajamaan kaistan keskilinjaa pitkin.

----------


## Lasse P

Sunnuntain maantielenkki suuntautuu Kehäkukkaan Sasin kautta. Takaisin Lintuharjuntietä tai Viljakkalan kautta. Matkaa noin 90 km ja vauhti maltillinen n 25 km/h. Ilmoittaudu nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721383. Lähtö pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä Puutarhakatu 8 kello 10.

----------


## Lasse P

Sunnuntain lenkki sujui suunnitelmien mukaan. Hieman oli tuulista, mutta muutamaa peltoaukeaa lukuunottamatta ei ollut haitaksi. 13 pyöräilijää lähti matkaan, mutta yksi jättäytyi jo Metsäkylän kohdalla jälkeen ja sanoi, ettei tarvitse odotella. Loput 12 olivat mukana loppuun asti. Ryhmäajokin toimi hienosti varsinkin tauon jälkeen. Yksi kylttikiri nähtiin, jonka Juha vei suvereenisti. Lenkin keskinopeus oli kotiovelta kotiovelle 25,8 km/h. Stravajälki: https://www.strava.com/activities/3576958073

----------


## petentic

Tänään voisimme tiistailenkillä kokeilla kahden erilaisen ryhmän ajoa. Yksi ryhmä ajaa perinteisen tiistailenkin, jossa ajetaan "perinteisesti kovaa" mahdollisine välikireineen, ja jossa keskinopeus nousee kohtuullisen suureksi. Toinen ryhmä puolestaan ajaa intervallityyppisen lenkin, jossa otetaan ajastettuja vetoja ja välikirejä, mutta näiden välissä kevennetään. Jälkimmäisellä ryhmällä jää siis keskinopeus maltillisemmaksi. 

Voin kipparoida tämän jälkimmäisen ryhmän tänään, mikäli siihen tulee osallistujia! Voisimme ajaa perinteisen Sasin lenkin myötäpäivään mutta Kolmenkulmantien kautta näin: https://goo.gl/maps/7Q4LKjNmt8TeceZb8. Tervetuloa! Sportaxin parkkipaikalta siis, klo 18.

----------


## petentic

Ei ollut ketään lähdössä ehdotetulle intervallille, joten ajettiin 12 paikalle saapuneen kesken Karhen lenkki perinteiseen tyyliin, myötäpäivään kiertäen. Mutalassa siihen asti lämmittelyvauhdilla ajaneet lisäsivät vauhtia pari napsua, ja siihen joutui antautumaan. Yllättäen poppoo kuitenkin odotti Ylöjärven liikenneympyrän bussibysäkillä, ja yhtä kuskia lukuunottamatta tultiin porukalla perille. Minulle 36 km/h avg, kärki ajoi hieman kovemmin. Jälki:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/ac...e_unique_id=16

Tuo intervallivaihtoehto sai Facessa kannatusta ensi tiistaille, joten suinkin kun olen silloin maisemissa, niin sitten se toteutuu!

PS. Tuo Google Mapsin reittipiirros ei mennyt ihan putkeen... XD no, saa siitä pääpiirteissään käsityksen reitistä.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki ajetaan Sasin kautta Siuron koskibaariin ja Rounionkadun kautta takaisin.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/34950356
Ilmoittaudu Nimenhuutoon: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721455

----------


## Talisker

Meni mukavasti parinkymmenen kuskin voimin kahdessa samanvauhtisessa ryhmässä.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3592104107

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna lauantaina Tammela_ABC Kolmenkulman kiertoliittymä (klo 9.00)_Siuro_Häijää_Ellivuori_Kiskokabinetti_Lan  tula_Vesilahti_Lempäälä_Sääksjärvi_Tammela: 137 km ja nopeus 26-27 ovelta ovelle, tasaisella maantiellä siis reippaammin. Tervetuloa seuraani. https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.50009...6,12.25z?hl=fi

ABC Kolmenkulman kiertoliittymän (*KLO 9.00*) osoitin kartalla ja olin siinä klo 9.00. Valitettavasti ei kohdattu. Ajoin taas yksin: 137 km ja 25,9 keskinopeus ovelta ovelle. Minulla on ainoastaan karvalakkimallinen Sigmamittari enkä rekisteröi siis lenkkejä enkä viitsi niitä karttoihin piirrellä. Ovat niin tuttuja kaikki kierrettyäni niitä jo 10 vuotta aktiivisesti.

----------


## Talisker

Edit:
Toteutui 11 kuskin voimin vähän pidempänä ja nopeampana, yhteisesti sopien.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3606930896

Huominen kevyt kanuunalenkki suuntaa Säijään. Keskariksi muodostunee 23 - 25km/h. 
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/35141124
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721367

----------


## Vepasso

> Ajan huomenna lauantaina Tammela_ABC Kolmenkulman kiertoliittymä (klo 9.00)_Siuro_Häijää_Ellivuori_Kiskokabinetti_Lan  tula_Vesilahti_Lempäälä_Sääksjärvi_Tammela: 137 km ja nopeus 26-27 ovelta ovelle, tasaisella maantiellä siis reippaammin. Tervetuloa seuraani. https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.50009...6,12.25z?hl=fi



Tuo reitti ei aukea minulla oikein enkä saa sitä näkyviin, mutta ilmeisesti tulet Kolmenkulman ABC:n kautta? Olen siinä 9:25 passissa odottamassa

----------


## plr

Lauantain pidempi ryhmä ajoi vajaan 130 km Koskenvoimaan. Keli oli jotakuinkin paras mahdollinen: tyyntä ja lämmintä. Kun vielä mukana oli 14 ajajaa, kenellekään ei tullut mitään teknisiä ongelmia ja reitti oli profiililtaan helppo, niin siirtymien ulkopuolinen keskinopeus oli hieman yli 32 km/h. Ylämäet ajettiin nätisti, alamäet sai peesissä tulla vapaalla ja tasaisilla peesissä ei kovin paljoa töitä tarvinnut tehdä. Hienoa oli!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3607252993

Koska huomiseksi on luvassa jotakuinkin samanlaista keliä, tekisi mieli ajaa normilenkin rinnalla noin 150 km asfaltti/soralenkki, josta suurin osa asfalttia. Tahti olisi rauhallinen ja reitille sopisi noin 2-3 kahvitaukoa. Näin pystyisi maksimoimaan hyvän kelin antamat mahdollisuudet. Olisiko kiinnostusta? Reitti voisi olla suunnilleen tällainen: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32980390. Jos mukaan on lähtijöitä, niin se toteutuu.

----------


## plr

Koska kiinnostuneita ei ilmoittautunut, niin ei lähdetä huomenna Sinivuoren luonnonpuistoon käymään. Eiköhän sinne ehditä toistekin!

----------


## Pexxi

Mikäs Sinivuoren tilanne on? Ennen oli ainakin ns suljettu luonnonsuojelualue jossa käsittääkseni kaikki liikkuminen ilman lupaa oli kielletty mutta nyt en löytänyt enää mistään moista mainintaa.

----------


## josku

Sunnuntain nopeampi ryhmä ajoi Kehäkukkaan sunnitellun speksin ylälaitaan, mutta mukavaa oli jälleen pyörittely kaunissa kesäpäivässä.
Jumesniememestä tultaessa 11-tien jälkeen kun lähdettiin Ilveskallion hiekkatielle sattui ikävä kaatuminen. Yksi kuski ajautui laitan pehmeälle soralle ja muksahti ojanpohjalle. Siinä sitten hiukan säären verinaarmuja huuhdittiin ja jatkettiin samaa vielä Siuron Koski-Baarissa. Onneksi ei ilmeisesti pintanaarmuja pahemmin käynyt. Soratie sinällään loistokunnossa, mutta tarkkana pitää olla ja välejä jätellä.
Stravajälkeni https://www.strava.com/activities/3612784517

----------


## josku

Heinäkuun ruukkikierroksista.
Viikonlopun lenkeillä kyseltiin, että ajetaankos me niitä ruukkikierroksia tänä kesänä - kyllä ajetaan ja Nimenhuudosta jo löytyvät.

Kauttuan ruukin kierros ajetaan torstaina 9.7 https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13758853
Kahden ruukin kierros Noormarkkuun ja Leineperiin torstaina 16.7 https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13758825

Samoilla spekseillä mennään kun viime vuonnakin. Kaffe- ja lounaspaikat varmistelen lähempänä.

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain perus kevytlenkki intoontui kans myötätuulessa pudottelemaan turvallisen vauhdikkaasti.
Kehäkukan tauon jälkeen tasoiteltiin vauhtia ja päädyttiin speksin ylärajalle.
11 meitä oli. (Kehäkukassa samaan aikaan liki 30 pyöräilijää!) 

Ketjujen putoamisia sattui epätavallisen paljon. Syinä ehkä epätasainen tie ja kuivat ketjut.
Muuten meni niin mukavasti ihan Mustanlahden Ankkuriin asti  :Hymy:  .
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3613357985

----------


## Talisker

Keskiviikon Juhalenkillä kierretään Viitapohjan kautta Kessan baariin kahveille.
Tähän tyyliin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3890487506
Koilliskeskuksella n klo 9.58. 
Ilmoittautua voi https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721456

----------


## Talisker

Juhannusaattona ajetaan jo perinteinen Ellivuoren lenkki.
Startti klo 8.30 Keskiöltä.

----------


## Erkki J.

8 kuskia ajoi 80 km:n Juhalenkin  0,1 km/h keskinopeuspoikkeamalla Timon spexistä. Hieno lenkki yhdestä aivan lenkin lopun rengasrikosta huolimatta!

----------


## Talisker

> Juhannusaattona ajetaan jo perinteinen Ellivuoren lenkki.
> Startti klo 8.30 Keskiöltä.



Tämä on toteutumassa tämmöisellä reitillä: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/35508677
Ilmoittaudu https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13893835

----------


## Talisker

13 - 15 hengen porukalla jo perinteisen aseman ansaitseva Juhannuslenkki Ellivuoreen toteutui suunnitellusti.
Tällä kertaa ei yhtään epämiellyttävää kohtaamista moottoriajoneuvon kuljettajien kanssa, 
mutta sitäkin mukavampaa yhteisajoa ja kahvittelua hyvien ajokavereiden kesken.
Vetovuorot pyöri ja juttu luisti ja lämmintä riitti.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3638016063

----------


## Talisker

Tämänpäiväinen Juhalenkki suuntasi Siiriin kahveille speksien mukaan. 
Sieltä jakauduttiin kolmeen ryhmään: speksin mukainen (13 kuskia), pitkä ja nopea (2), pitkähkö ja nopeahko (7).
Itse olin tuossa viimeisessä, joka päätyi suppailukatsauksen jälkeen Gastropubiin ja uimaan. Pitkä kaava siis n 117km.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3663778273

----------


## Cino C.

"Speksinmukainen" ryhmä ajoi keskarilla 26,5 km/h (tämä siinä vaiheessa, kun hyppäsin pois reitiltä) ja poikkesi speksatulta reitiltä sen verran, että päätettiin ajaa Sionkylän kautta, jotta päästiin sujuvasti Jasperintien alkuun ja testaamaan uusi pyörätie: todettiin hyväksi reitiksi Pirkkalan keskustan ohi. Säijärventiellä nostettiin tilapäisesti vähän tehoja, kun tuntui porukalla kulkevan, ja Sorkkalantien alussa reikäänajon seurauksena meni yksi rengas. Lämpöä oli sopivasti, parhaimmillaan siinä 30'C paikeilla. Oma lenkkini (josta loppu siis puuttuu) https://www.strava.com/activities/3663590800

----------


## josku

Sunnuntaina voisi käydä vähän pidemmän ja nopeamman lenkin, kun lauantaina ei lenkille ehdi.
Rönnin lavalle Eräjärvelle voisi mennä pullatarjonnan tarkistamaan jotenkin näin: https://strava.app.link/MDfg6huIC7

Vauhti noin 30km/h ja Ponsan mäet repimättä.

Lähtö sunnuntailenkin tavoin Keskiöltä klo 10. 
Pistin myös Nimenhuutoon https://pkk.playerlineup.com/events/13917010

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna sunnuntaina aamutuimaan seuraavasti: Tammela_Koilliskeskus *(klo 8.30)* _Asemantie_Vehoniemi_Pälkäne_Valkeakoski_Lempä  lä_Varuskunnantie_Myllypuronkatu_Tammela, noin 130 km, ajoaika noin 5 tuntia, lyhentää voi Koskista ja Lempäälästä, kahvit Koskissa. Tervetuloa mukaan aamuvirkut!

----------


## josku

Sunnuntain pidemmälle ja nopeammalle mieitä lähti Keskiöltä 12 kuskia, mutta Kangasalle päästyämme letka oli jo 20 kuskin mittainen. Sahalahdelle mentiin tällä porukalla ja siellä pistettiin ryhmä kahtia. Osa jatkoi matkaa vauhdikkaammin ja osa speksin mukaisesti - itse ajoin tässä jälkimmäisessä porukassa. Matka meni ilman murheita, lukuunottamatta sitä että Rönnilä oli vähän haastetta kahvinkeiton kanssa. Keittimiä oli neljä, mutta vain yhdellä keitettiin kahvia ja kasahan siitä syntyi - onneksi ei ollut pyöriä alla  :Hymy:  
Vauhti lenkillä oli soivitun mukainen. Itsellä näytti Kaukajärvelle tultaessa keskari tasan 30km/k, kotimatka sitä sitten vähän laski.
Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille hienosta sunnuntaipäivän lenkistä! Stravassa jälki näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/3683399153

----------


## josku

Huomenna maanantaina ei kotona ole lounaskaveria, joten ajattelin ajella syklolla lounaalle Kehäkukkaan. 
Lähden Sportaxilta 9:30. Alla oleva myös Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13923413

Vauhti porukan mukainen, tarve ei ole ajaa kovaa...

Asfalttia Teivoon josta ylös latu-uralle ja sieltä Rokkakosken/Timin kautta Kehäkukkaan. Takaisin Kierikkälän ja Jylhänmaankautta. Jos siltä tuntuu, niin Siuron Koski-Baarissa paussi. Tässä suurin osa reitistä https://www.strava.com/activities/1746860458. Sportax puuttuu ja Rokkakoskelta mentiin vähän eri reittiä Kehäkukkaan.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna pyöritellään soratiepainotteisesti suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/36525626
Startti klo 9.30 Keskiöltä.
Nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13936348

----------


## Esa S

Ja huomenna perjantai-iltana perinteinen https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...e-Day-3-7-2020

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13937496

----------


## -Markku-

Torstailenkille lähti kahdeksan ajajaa. Ajettiin Kangasalan ja Ruutanan kautta Viitapohjanlenkille. Ilma oli mitä parhain: nesteytys hoitui suuta avaamalla ja peesissä sai myös kivennäisainetäydennyksen. Suurempia kivennäisaineita voikin nyt kaivaa loppuillan pois hampaankoloista. Viitapohjantiellä sattui rengasrikko, ja vaihdon kanssa oli sen verran teknisiä ongelmia, että kaksi jäi ratkomaan niitä. Loput kuusi jatkoivat matkaa ennen kuin alkoi tulla enempää kylmä vesisateessa.

Ruutanassa juuri ennen Tarastenjärveä oli kolme vaarallista ohitusta. Ensimmäinen kuski oli ihan vaan tavallinen idiootti, joka ei hallinnut autonsa mittoja, ja lähti ohittamaan samaan aikaan kun toinen auto tuli vastaan. Kaksi muuta enemmän idioottia sen sijaan ohittivat kylkeä hipoen ihan tahallaan.

Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/3703846763. Yhteislenkkiosuuden (Annala – Koilliskeskus) keskinopeus aika tarkkaan 39 km/h.

----------


## Talisker

On tuo soratiepyöräily vaan mukavaa ja vaihtelevaa! 
Reittejä riittää ja niitä yhdistellen saa riemastuttavia kokemuksia.
Viiteen pekkaan tänään näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/3702713109/overview

----------


## -Markku-

Launtaina oli vähän kostea keli, joten pitkän Kanuuna-lenkin kompensaationa ajattelin pyöräillä huomenna sunnuntaina vastaavilla spekseillä Kehäkukkaan tätä reittiä. Lähtö Keskiöltä klo 10:00, keskinopeustavoite vähän päälle 30 km/h. Toivottavasti löytyy ajoseuraa.

EDIT: lenkki ajettiin viiden kuskin voimin lähes täysin tyynessä poutasäässä. Olipa kiva ajaa kolmen peräkkäisen vesisadelenkin jälkeen. Matka meni täysin suunnitelminen mukaan. Ajettavaa kertyi noin 93 km ja keskinopeus tasan 32 km/h. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille! Stravassa tällaista: https://www.strava.com/activities/3718276550

----------


## Vepasso

Nyt on kesä ja lenkkivaihtoehtoja pukkaa. Hyvä näin :-) Tekee mieli ajaa huomenna Nässyn kierto eli Pirkan klassikko. Lähtö klo 9 Teivosta. Vauhti mukavahko ave 26-28. Pidetään ylärajana tuo 28. Kahveet Muroleessa ja tauko Kämmenniemessä. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## Vepasso

> Nyt on kesä ja lenkkivaihtoehtoja pukkaa. Hyvä näin :-) Tekee mieli ajaa huomenna Nässyn kierto eli Pirkan klassikko. Lähtö klo 9 Teivosta. Vauhti mukavahko ave 26-28. Pidetään ylärajana tuo 28. Kahveet Muroleessa ja tauko Kämmenniemessä. Tervetuloa mukaan.



Mukavasti suunnitelman mukaan päästeltiin lenkki viidellä ajajalla. Keskariksi jäi karvan alle 28. Muroleen kanavan lisäksi pidettiin tauko Kämmenniemen kesäkioskilla, jossa nautittiin oiken maukkaat "suolapalat". Vahva suositus tälle kahvilalle. Kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## josku

> Heinäkuun ruukkikierroksista.
> Kauttuan ruukin kierros ajetaan torstaina 9.7 https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13758853
> Samoilla spekseillä mennään kun viime vuonnakin. Kaffe- ja lounaspaikat varmistelen lähempänä.



Loppuviikon sää näyttää perin epävakaiselta eikä yr.no'lla ja ilmatieteenlaitoksella ole yhtenevää näkemystä tulevasta. Euraan kumpainenkin lupaa tällä hetkellä poutaa, mutta Tampereen osalta hiukan sadetta.
Torstai 9.7 on vielä voimassa Kauttualle, mutta jos ennuste näyttää sadetta niin varapäivänä on perjantai 10.7.
Seuraan tilannetta ja laitan tietoa jos suunnitelma muuttuu.

----------


## josku

> Heinäkuun ruukkikierroksista.
> 
> Kauttuan ruukin kierros ajetaan torstaina 9.7 https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13758853
> 
> Samoilla spekseillä mennään kun viime vuonnakin. Kaffe- ja lounaspaikat varmistelen lähempänä.



Sää näyttää tällä hetkellä perjantaina selkeästi paremmalta kuin tostaina, eli *ajetaan Kauttuan ruukin kierros perjantaina 10.7*. Muutin myös nimenhuutoon.

----------


## Vepasso

Huomenna on tarkoitus ajaa maantiepyörällä Murole-Vilppula-Salussärkkä-Ruovesi-Murole. Lähtö klo 9 Muroleen kanavan parkkipaikalta. Rauhallinen nautiskeluvauhti ave noin 26. Vippulaan poiketaan kahveelle/lounaalle Hilma & Onniin. Reitti näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/16075557. Tervetuloa tähän mukaan jos Ruukin lenkki tuntuu liian pitkältä.

Huom! Tähän on vielä sadevaraus. Varmistan illalla toteutuuko tämä.

*--- Lenkki toteutuu huomenna yllä olevan mukaan ---*

----------


## Vepasso

> Huomenna on tarkoitus ajaa maantiepyörällä Murole-Vilppula-Salussärkkä-Ruovesi-Murole. Lähtö klo 9 Muroleen kanavan parkkipaikalta. Rauhallinen nautiskeluvauhti ave noin 26. Vippulaan poiketaan kahveelle/lounaalle Hilma & Onniin. Reitti näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/16075557. Tervetuloa tähän mukaan jos Ruukin lenkki tuntuu liian pitkältä.
> 
> Huom! Tähän on vielä sadevaraus. Varmistan illalla toteutuuko tämä.
> 
> Neljä kuskia lähti mukaan tähän lenkkiin. Ajettiin suunniteltu reitti sovitulla keskarilla ilman teknisiä ongelmia. Kekkosen nousut ovat kyllä hurjat. Salussärkkä kerrassaan upea. Timo sai tallennettua hienoa videoa. Niita voinee katsoa Timon Facessa. 
> Kolmesti puettiin sadetakki päälle, mutta läpimäräksi ei kastuttu kertaakaan. Vilppulan Hilma & Onni yllätti positiivisesti mainioilla piirakkakahveilla. Aurinko hellitteli ruokataukoa Ruoveden laivasatamassa. Onnistunut reissu kaikkiaan. Kiitos mukana olleille.
> 
> *--- Lenkki toteutuu huomenna yllä olevan mukaan ---*

----------


## josku

Kauttuan ruukin kierros ajettiin yhdeksän kuskin voimin. Tampereelta meitä lähti 13, mutta neljä ilmoitti jo alussa että ajavat lyhyemmän lenkin Vammalasta Punkalaitumen kautta Vesilahdelle ja Tampereelle. Yhdeksän jatkoivat kohti Kauttuaa. Äetsässä oli puusilta suljettu, mutta kokemäenjoki ylitettiin voimalaitoksen padon kautta, komea paikka. Kaffetauon jälkeen Äetsästä lähdettäessa vastassa oli tumma sadepilvi, joka kasteli meitä noin viiden kilometrin ajan, vettä tuli melko reippaasti ja pisarat tuntuivat neuloilta reisissä, ei kuitenkaan tullut rakeina alas. Lounaan jälkeen noin 5km ennen Huittisia alkoikin sitten oikein kunnon vesisade jota kesti noin 15km matkan ajan. Ihan emme vesiliirtoon joutuneet, vaikka tie lainehti vedestä. Onneksi oli sadetakki (joka ei pitänyt vettä) ja kengänsuojat (jotka eivät pitäneet kenkiä kuivina), mutta lämmittivät läpi menneen veden sateen tauottua. Punkalaitumella Kahvila Myötätuulessa sanoivat, että siellä ei ollut satanut koko päivänä. Vettä ei meillekään tullut enää tuon Huittisten sateen jälkeen. Ennusteet huomioon ottaen, noin 20km matkalla tullut sade oli vähemän, kun mitä aamulla pelkäsin. 
Päivän yrittelijäimmän pyöräilijän palkinnon annoimme Paulalle. Köyliöjärven "jäällä" Paula sanoi että nyt riittää ja mietti bussikyytiä kotiin, mutta Jokikahvilan ahvenkeitto meni jalkoihin ja matka kulki Lempäälään asti hienosti. Sitten tuli pieni tumma hetki, joka meni kuitenkin ohi ja lopputuloksena Paula taisi ajaa pakko kolmisatasen. Hattu päästä!  :Hymy: 
Taisipa aika moni muukin ajaa pienen sakon että pääsi kolmosella alkavalle sataluvulle.

Mahtava porukka ja hieno lenkki, kiitos kaikille hienosta päivästä!

Stravajälki tässä: https://www.strava.com/activities/3742148994

----------


## Kajtsu

Näyttää siltä, että sunnuntain saderintama tulee lännestä päin....
Su olisi tarjolla 28-30kmh (ei 32kmh) lenkkiporukan määrästä riippuen.
Lähtö Koiliskeskuksen cittarilta su 10:00
Reitti: Cittari - Kangasala - Sahalahti - Sappee - Aitoo - Pälkäne (kahvit) - Valkeakoski - Kaukajärven mäccäri. Matkaa tulee noin 130km...jos porukka on pieni, niin voidaan lyhentää Pälkäneeltä Kaivannon kautta takaisin (noin 100 km)

Jos kukaan ei ilmottaudu mukaan, niin menen su aamusta Keskiölle

----------


## BR1

Olisin alustavasti kiinnostunut hu lenkistä klo 10 Koilliskeskuksesta. Miten saan lisätietoa?

----------


## Kajtsu

Kyseessähän on extempore ryhmälenkki, jossa noudatetaan  ryhmäajon sääntöjä. Tässä Kaupin Kaanuunoiden ohjeet: http://urly.fi/oL4
Keskinopeus on alla speksatun mukainen...ja periaate on ettei ketään jätetä.

Kaupin Kanuunoilla on myös huomenna vakio ryhmälenkki, jossa vauhti hieman leppoisampi (https://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/seura.../yhteislenkit/). Menen itse sille, jos tälle lenkille ei ilmoittaudu väkeä.

Tietysti näissä on säävaraus.....

----------


## BR1

> Kyseessähän on extempore ryhmälenkki, jossa noudatetaan  ryhmäajon sääntöjä. Tässä Kaupin Kaanuunoiden ohjeet: http://urly.fi/oL4
> Keskinopeus on alla speksatun mukainen...ja periaate on ettei ketään jätetä.
> 
> Kaupin Kanuunoilla on myös huomenna vakio ryhmälenkki, jossa vauhti hieman leppoisampi (https://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/seura.../yhteislenkit/). Menen itse sille, jos tälle lenkille ei ilmoittaudu väkeä.
> 
> Tietysti näissä on säävaraus.....



Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## Kajtsu

Ei tullut sitovia ilmoittautumisia ja huomenna sade alkanee 12-13 välillä
=> LENKKI PERUTTU





> Näyttää siltä, että sunnuntain saderintama tulee lännestä päin....
> Su olisi tarjolla 28-30kmh (ei 32kmh) lenkkiporukan määrästä riippuen.
> Lähtö Koiliskeskuksen cittarilta su 10:00
> Reitti: Cittari - Kangasala - Sahalahti - Sappee - Aitoo - Pälkäne (kahvit) - Valkeakoski - Kaukajärven mäccäri. Matkaa tulee noin 130km...jos porukka on pieni, niin voidaan lyhentää Pälkäneeltä Kaivannon kautta takaisin (noin 100 km)
> 
> Jos kukaan ei ilmottaudu mukaan, niin menen su aamusta Keskiölle

----------


## plr

Tämä on nyt ollut puolitoista viikkoa samaa arpomista sään vuoksi.  :Irvistys:  Seuraavasta päivästä ei osaa sanoa mitään ja itsekin katselen huomenna aamulla mitä tapahtuu (Keskiölle, jos kuivaa).

----------


## plr

Niinhän siinä sitten kävi, että aamulla lähtöpaikalla arvottiin voittoisa (=kuiva) reitti. Jasperintie todettiin sujuvaksi ja vähän alle satanen tuli matkaa päätepisteelle Kaukajärvelle. Kangasalla olin sadepilvet nähtyämme aivan varma, että kastutaan, mutta jotenkin purjehdimme sadepilvien välistä ja aivan kuivia teitä kotiin saakka. Keli oli loistava eikä mitään teknisiä murheitakaan ollut. 12 ajajan ryhmästä kolme uskaltautui kahvitauon jälkeen Valkeakoskelta lisälenkille Pälkäneelle, kun muu ryhmä lähti suoraan kohti Kangasalaa. Sääennuste eli lounaasta tulevat sadepilvet tiedostaen keskinopeus nousi jonkin verran suunniteltua korkeammaksi ja lopputulos huomioonottaen se oli hyvä. Kaikki pysyivät silminnähden helposti porukassa, jossa sai tällä kelillä kevyen peesin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3750413520

----------


## petentic

Ensi lauantaille tulee mahdollisuus kesäyön soratielenkille! Eli lähtö lauantaina klo 22 Tesoman uimahallilta. Suunta Tampereen länsipuolisille sorateille, ajoaika 5 - 7 h. plr lupautui kippariksi  :Hymy:  Lenkki on yksi ajoryhmä Yö Tour de Tampere -tapahtumassa, josta lisätietoja tapahtumapuolella.

----------


## Talisker

Huomisella Juhalenkillä *pyöräillään kevyesti* Siirin maukkaille korvapuusteille.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721460
Matka on hivenen yli speksin, muttei paljon.

----------


## Talisker

Hyvin meni Juhalenkki 21 kuskin voimin. Siirin korvapuustit saivat taas muutaman uuden ihailijan.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3765477285





> Huomisella Juhalenkillä *pyöräillään kevyesti* Siirin maukkaille korvapuusteille.
> Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721460
> Matka on hivenen yli speksin, muttei paljon.

----------


## Talisker

Kahden ruukin kierrokselle on lähdössä mahtava, yli 20 hengen ryhmä.
Hyvää ja turvallista matkaa!

Minulla on suunnitelmissa ajaa lyhyempi ja kevyempi lenkki sorateillä.
Voit imoittautua täällä: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13974896
Startti Mustastalahdesta klo 8.30, Koilliskeskukselta pääsee mukaan n klo 9.

----------


## reikuu

22 kuskia lähti lämpimässä aamussa kahden ruukin kierrokselle Noormarkkuun, jossa Andre tarjoili lounaaksi hirvikäristystä Noormarkun klubilla, kiitoksia taas kerran. Ennen Laviaa kärsittiin kolme rengasrikkoa. Sen jälkeen renkaat kestivät loppumatkan. Kullaa - Lavia väli ei pettänyt tälläkään kertaa. Tien tärinästä yhdet sähkövaihteet ja perinteiset sammuivat. Pääasiassa ajettiin matka kahdessa 11 kuskin ryhmässä. Välillä kerättiin porukkaa yhteen. Keli oli mitä parhain ja ajo sujui hyvin. Kiitos kaikille mukana oleille. Johanneksen piti kipparoida retki mutta pieni sairastuminen pakotti jättämään väliin. Pikaista paranemista, hyvin suunniteltu taukoineen ja ruokatilauksineen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kajtsu

> 22 kuskia lähti lämpimässä aamussa kahden ruukin kierrokselle Noormarkkuun, jossa Andre tarjoili lounaaksi hirvikäristystä Noormarkun klubilla, kiitoksia taas kerran. Ennen Laviaa kärsittiin kolme rengasrikkoa. Sen jälkeen renkaat kestivät loppumatkan. Kullaa - Lavia väli ei pettänyt tälläkään kertaa. Tien tärinästä yhdet sähkövaihteet ja perinteiset sammuivat. Pääasiassa ajettiin matka kahdessa 11 kuskin ryhmässä. Välillä kerättiin porukkaa yhteen. Keli oli mitä parhain ja ajo sujui hyvin. Kiitos kaikille mukana oleille. Johanneksen piti kipparoida retki mutta pieni sairastuminen pakotti jättämään väliin. Pikaista paranemista, hyvin suunniteltu taukoineen ja ruokatilauksineen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kajtsu kiittää...oikein hyvä reissu!!!

----------


## vpliedes

Olen huomenna iltapäivästä lähdössä ajamaan Längelmäveden kierrosta vastapäivään. Lähtö Annalan K-marketilta klo 15, keskari n.31-33. Ainakin Eräjärvellä tauko. Lenkkiseura kelpaisi ehdottomasti, helpottaisi suht pitkää lenkkiä 😀

----------


## josku

Sunnuntaina syklolla Kyrösjärven ympäri. Eli tarjolla olisi hiukan pidempi hiekkatielenkki klo 9 lähdöllä Sportaxilta. 

Reitti on piirretty jo Garminiin, mutta palvelu alhaalla, joten en saa nyt jakoon  :Irvistys:  
Jaan kun Garmin ylhäällä, tai sitten RideWithGPS:n kautta myöhemmin.


Mennään suunnilleen näin. Ylöjärvi-Lavajärvi-Viljakkalanselän itä/pohjoispuolelta Inkulaan-Luhalahti-Tevaniemi-Riitiala-Ikaalinen-Hämeenkyrö-Ylöjärvi. 
Matkaa kertyy 160-170km. Nopeuden kuvittelen asettuvan jonnekin 24-25km/h, mutta porukan mukaan mennään. 
Katselen jotakin ruokapaikkaa Ikaalisista. Jos Luhalahti/Tevaniemi-akselilla tulee kahvilaa tai kauppaa vastaan, niin pysähdytään.
Vaikka reitti on piirretty, se on ainakin itseltäni tutkimaton, eli pitää olla seikkailumieltä, ihan joka käännös ei ole välttämättä selvillä  :Hymy: 

Löytyy myös Nimenhuudosta https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14002582
Reitti suunnilleen näin: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/53021639

----------


## plr

> Katselen jotakin ruokapaikkaa Ikaalisista. Jos Luhalahti/Tevaniemi-akselilla tulee kahvilaa tai kauppaa vastaan, niin pysähdytään.



Luhalahdessa on kahvipaikaksi erityisen sopiva Kyläpuoti.
http://www.kylapuoti.fi/

Ikaalisista varmasti löytyy paikkoja ruokailuun, vaikka Mimmi ei taida enää olla toiminnassa. Siellä käytiin joskus lounaalla.

----------


## reikuu

> Luhalahdessa on kahvipaikaksi erityisen sopiva Kyläpuoti.
> http://www.kylapuoti.fi/
> 
> Ikaalisista varmasti löytyy paikkoja ruokailuun, vaikka Mimmi ei taida enää olla toiminnassa. Siellä käytiin joskus lounaalla.



Kyläpuotiin kannattaa ilmoitella. Viimeksi kahvia yms. oli vähän nihkeesti. Tosin se oli kesän viimeinen aukiolopäivä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna lauantaina 25.7. maantielenkin ajalla klo 8-14 (taukoineen) reitillä Tammela_*Sarpatin shigaani* (Turuntien silta, Pitkäniemen sairaala, kartalla *13782* ) *KLO 8.45*_Säijä_Lempäälä_Sontula_Rapola_Valkeakoski_Ka  arina M:ntien_Saarenmaantie. Tervetuloa mukaan, jos matka 142 km ja reitti sopii. https://pic.useful.fi/g5b9Y8pUn.png

----------


## Talisker

Kerään yhteisilmoittautumisen Fiskarsin soratiepyöräilyyn 8.8.2020.
https://www.nordicgravel.com/fiskars...l-grinder-2020
Saamme Kaupin Kanuunat -joukkueelle pienen alennuksen osallistumismaksuun.
Jos kiinnostaa, niin kysy lisää teelampila@gmail.com
Kootaan kimppakyytejä ja mennään nauttimaan kulttuurimaisemista sorateille.

----------


## josku

Tour de Siikainen. 
Urbaani legenda kertoo, että tie välillä Siikainen-Pomarkku on hienoa ajettavaa, joten ajattelin lähteä katsomaan. 
Matkaan lähdetään 8:30 Sportaxilta. 
Katsotaan lounaspaikka Kankaanpäästä (itsellä ei vielä ajatusta). Lisäksi tauot voitaisiin pitää ainakin Pomarkussa ja Häijäällä, katsotaan mitä tulee matkalla vastaan. Vauhti arviolta 28-30km/h, säädetään toiveiden mukaan, rauhallisempaa vauhtia toivovia kuunnellaan herkemmällä korvalla  :Hymy: 

Mielellään ilmoitus nimenhuutoon, niin tiedän saanko kaveria/kavereita. https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14021528
Yksin mietin suunnitelmaa uudelleen.

Reitti näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/38416369

----------


## terob

Jos onnistuisin ajamaan teidän kanssa Siikainen-Lavia välin, moneltakohan olisitte Siikaisissa? Mukana saattaa olla pari kauniimman sukupuolen edustajaakin.

----------


## josku

> Jos onnistuisin ajamaan teidän kanssa Siikainen-Lavia välin, moneltakohan olisitte Siikaisissa? Mukana saattaa olla pari kauniimman sukupuolen edustajaakin.



Nyt heitit pahan, kun matkaa on 140km ja lounaskin välissä  Oma veikkaus on että lähdöstä 5,5-6h. Kannattaa ehkä laittaa Team locator päälle. Saattaa tulla muitakin vahvistuksia noilta main.

----------


## Nanolady

> Tour de Siikainen. 
> Urbaani legenda kertoo, että tie välillä Siikainen-Pomarkku on hienoa ajettavaa, joten ajattelin lähteä katsomaan. 
> Matkaan lähdetään 8:30 Sportaxilta. 
> Katsotaan lounaspaikka Kankaanpäästä (itsellä ei vielä ajatusta). Lisäksi tauot voitaisiin pitää ainakin Pomarkussa ja Häijäällä, katsotaan mitä tulee matkalla vastaan. Vauhti arviolta 28-30km/h, säädetään toiveiden mukaan, rauhallisempaa vauhtia toivovia kuunnellaan herkemmällä korvalla 
> 
> Mielellään ilmoitus nimenhuutoon, niin tiedän saanko kaveria/kavereita. https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14021528
> Yksin mietin suunnitelmaa uudelleen.
> 
> Reitti näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/38416369




Onnistuisiko 26kmh välillä Siikainen-Pomarkku? Meidän seurueen kauniimmat osapuolet voisivat liittyä tuolle välille seuraan, Terob näköjään jatkaisi matkaa vielä Laviaan, me Noormarkkuun ruukkia ihmettelemään ja sieltä takas mökille!

----------


## plr

> Katsotaan lounaspaikka Kankaanpäästä (itsellä ei vielä ajatusta).
> Reitti näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/38416369



Lounaspaikaksi Kankaanpäässä Postelli? Käytiin siellä 2013 Tre-Yyteri-Tre-tapahtumassa.

Reitillä oli aika monta kilometriä sorateitä. Tarkoituksella?

----------


## josku

> Lounaspaikaksi Kankaanpäässä Postelli? Käytiin siellä 2013 Tre-Yyteri-Tre-tapahtumassa.
> 
> Reitillä oli aika monta kilometriä sorateitä. Tarkoituksella?



Postelli hyvä! Katson reittiä vielä huomenna ja voidaan säätää myös matkalla. Soratiet tulleet mukaan "vahingossa".

----------


## Kommuutteri

Aiheeton...

----------


## josku

> Onnistuisiko 26kmh välillä Siikainen-Pomarkku? Meidän seurueen kauniimmat osapuolet voisivat liittyä tuolle välille seuraan, Terob näköjään jatkaisi matkaa vielä Laviaan, me Noormarkkuun ruukkia ihmettelemään ja sieltä takas mökille!



Ajattelisin niin, että koska matka on kuitenkin pitkä ja aikaa kuluu, niin pidetään tuo väli myös siinä matkavauhdissa jota alkumatkasta olemme pitäneet. Tuo tie kun muistikuvani mukaan on sellainen, jossa myös vauhdikkaammasta etenemisestä voisi saada nautinnon. Peesata saa ilman muuta!

----------


## Vepasso

Joskun lenkki on hieno, mutta liian vauhdikas ja pitkä mulle. 
Grävelöin huomenna Kutalan lenkin näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/38481484. Reitin alku ja loppu on viitteellinen. Matkaa kertyy kaikkiaan noin 100km.
Lähtö klo 10:30 Vaakkolampi. Sarpatin shikaani noin 10:50. Vauhti leppoisa retkivauhti ave 21-23. Kahvittelut joko Häijäällä tai Koskibaarissa. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## karibou

Ajan huomenna torstaina 30.7. maantielenkin Tammelasta ajalla 8.30 - 13.30 eli n. 5 tuntia taukoineen. Reitti kuvan mukaan ja Koilliskeskuksessa jatkamassa Kangasalan suuntaan klo 9.00. https://pic.useful.fi/FIm7XAyGM.png

----------


## Lasse P

> Ajattelisin niin, että koska matka on kuitenkin pitkä ja aikaa kuluu, niin pidetään tuo väli myös siinä matkavauhdissa jota alkumatkasta olemme pitäneet. Tuo tie kun muistikuvani mukaan on sellainen, jossa myös vauhdikkaammasta etenemisestä voisi saada nautinnon. Peesata saa ilman muuta!



Siikainen-Pomarkku on hyväpintaista mutta todella mutkaista tietä. Pomarkusta Laviaan asfaltti on aika heikossa kunnossa. Kankaanpäässä muita lounaspaikkoja on ainakin Pilkkumi poliisiaseman rakennuksessa sekä Lumiainen-hotellin ravintola torilla. En edes tiennyt, että Postellista saa myös lounasta :/ Pomarkussa on 10/10 lounaspaikka Hakalinna. Vain muutama sata metriä reitiltä sivuun Vanhatiellä.

----------


## plr

Lounasvaihtoehtoja on mainittu Postellin nettisivuilla, tosin pitänee ilmoittaa etukäteen mitä haluaa. En lähtisi Kankaanpäästä muita vaihtoehtoja hakemaan aikaisempien kokemusten valossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## josku

Olin yhteydessä Postelliin ja lupasin ilmoitella huomenna aamulla ruokailijoiden määrän, sekä gluteenittomat.

----------


## josku

> Tour de Siikainen. 
> Urbaani legenda kertoo, että tie välillä Siikainen-Pomarkku on hienoa ajettavaa, joten ajattelin lähteä katsomaan. 
> Matkaan lähdetään 8:30 Sportaxilta. 
> Katsotaan lounaspaikka Kankaanpäästä (itsellä ei vielä ajatusta). Lisäksi tauot voitaisiin pitää ainakin Pomarkussa ja Häijäällä, katsotaan mitä tulee matkalla vastaan. Vauhti arviolta 28-30km/h, säädetään toiveiden mukaan, rauhallisempaa vauhtia toivovia kuunnellaan herkemmällä korvalla 
> 
> Mielellään ilmoitus nimenhuutoon, niin tiedän saanko kaveria/kavereita. https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14021528
> Yksin mietin suunnitelmaa uudelleen.
> 
> Reitti näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/38416369



Niin se tuli Tour de Siikainen ajettua. Matkassa taisi olla enimmillään 15 kuskia, vai olisiko ollut 16, kun väkeä tuli suunnitellusti ja myös yllättäen mukaan ennen Kankaanpäätä ja hyppäsi suunnitellusti myös pois Pomarkun tietämillä. Tieto olivat hienoja ja pääasiassa loistavassa kunnossa. Itselle ehkä puolet reitistä oli uutta tietä maantiepyörällä.

Lounas nautittiin Kankaan päässä Postellissa ja kahvit Leväsjoen lankakaupassa. Ensimmäinen tiedettiin hyväksi ja jälkimmäinen todettiin paikalla hyväksi. Lankakauppa jossa oli hyvät kaffet ja pullat  :Hymy: 

Matka taittui muuten hienosti, mutta suunnittelemattomia tapahtumia oli enemmän kun yhdelle lenkille kaipaisisi. Kankaanpäässä sattui tauolla ikävä haveri ja yhdellä jäi matka siinä kesken. Lisäksi meni rengas, ketjut ja vaihtajan vaijeri. Ketjutkin saatiin kuntoon kun yhdeltä löytyi sopiva pikalinkku. Autoilijat olivatkin sitten eri asia. Lähelle Siuroa päästiin ilman mitään ongelmia, mutta sitten tuli muutama todella törkeä ohitus ja pahin tilanne oli Nokialla liikenneympyrässä, kun auto tuli väkisin ympyrään jossa olimme ja vieläpä hyvällä vauhdilla. Taisi olla auton ja ensimmäisen parin renkaiden välissä puoli metriä tilaa - onneksi ei osunut.

Vettä saatiin ennen Kankaanpäätä noin 5km matkalla, mutta muuten oli taivas poutainen.

Noista autoepisodeista huolimatta loistava reissu loistavassa seurassa, kiitos kaikille!

Tässä Stravani: https://www.strava.com/activities/3839347513

ps. pahoittelut, Team locatorin paikannusluvitukset eivät olleet kunnossa, eli minua ei pystynyt paikantamaan. Se tuli korjattua Leväsjoella, mutta liian myöhään  :Irvistys:

----------


## josku

Ehdotusta lauantain ratoksi.
Ajellaan sorateitä Punkalaitumelle Kahvila Myötätuuleen (https://www.kahvilamyotatuuli.fi/) kaffelle ja suolaiselle sekä makealle. Lounasta siellä ei taida saada, mutta muita herkkuja kyllä. Koska matkalla ei käsittääkseni ole muita hyviä taukopaikkoja, ellei sitten jonnekin ole ilmaantunut kesäkahvilaa joka on auki, niin voidaan poiketa hakemassa Punkalaitumella myös kaupassa banaani tms täydennystä paluulle. 

Reitti suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/36265058


Alku kuitenkin Sportaxilta Vaakkolammen rantaan, josta Villilään ja Maaveräjänlahden kautta Pitkänniemen alueen läpi Sarpatintielle.

Lähtö Sportaxilta klo 9. 
Vauhdiksi arvelisin noin 25km/h.



Laitoin myös nimenhuutoon https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14037941

----------


## plr

Erinomainen retki kaiken kaikkiaan, kiitos järjestelyistä joskulle.  :Hymy:  Kaikki taukopaikat olivat mainioita ja Leväsjoki-Pomarkku oli maineensa veroista hienoa mutkaista hyväkuntoista ajettavaa tietä. Tesomalla meinasin vielä bonuksena jäädä ensin Westerin pihasta kolmion takaa tulevan autoilijan alle ja heti perään Tesoman liikenneympyrässä sama tilanne. Molemmissa kohdissa ajoin hiljaa, mutta eihän sitä pyöräilijää näe, jos ei katso.

Kyllä on ollut hienoja päiväajoretkiä tänä vuonna!

----------


## plr

> Ajellaan sorateitä Punkalaitumelle Kahvila Myötätuuleen (https://www.kahvilamyotatuuli.fi/) kaffelle ja suolaiselle sekä makealle.



Myötätuulessa kannattaa sitten varautua siihen, että pöytiin tarjoillaan ja voi keskittyä asiakkaan rooliin. Tarjoilu kuuluu tässä paikassa hintaan, toisin kuin näissä "tee työmme puolestamme ja maksa siitä" -paikoissa. Olen mukana myötätuulireissulla.

----------


## kh74

Mihinkäs suuntaan huominen pitkä maantielenkki on lähdössä?
Voisiko sattumoisin Lamminpäästä ylägrilliltä liittyä mukaan?

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain kevyestä taisi tulla tämän kesän mukavin. _Edit: huomenna vasta onkin sunnuntai ja silloin taas sataa._
Kehäkukan kahvit ja oikea lopetus Mustassalahdessa kruunasivat reissun.
CO2 patruunallekin löydettiin oikea hinta  :Hymy:  .
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3847714134
Meitä oli 15 kuskia.

----------


## -Markku-

Lauantain pidemmällä ajettiin Tour de Hämeenkyrö 12–13 ajajan voimin, matkaa 123 km ja keskinopeus tasan 32 km/h. Oli todella onnistunut lenkki, koko porukalla kulki hyvin ja ajaminen oli pääosin mukavan tasaista. Reittisuunnitelman tarkoituksena oli ajaa teitä, joita ei yleensä ajeta yhteislenkeillä. Ilmeisesti tämä onnistui, sillä moni sai kokonaan uusia teitä ja itsellekin tuli pari pätkää, joita en ole ajanut vuosiin. Teknisiltäkin vältyttiin yhtä vähän vuotanutta mutta litkulla korjaantunutta takarengasta lukuun ottamatta.

Kiitokset kaikille lenkistä!

Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/3847956906

----------


## Daimian

> Lauantain pidemmällä ajettiin Tour de Hämeenkyrö 12–13 ajajan voimin, matkaa 123 km ja keskinopeus tasan 32 km/h. Oli todella onnistunut lenkki, koko porukalla kulki hyvin ja ajaminen oli pääosin mukavan tasaista. Reittisuunnitelman tarkoituksena oli ajaa teitä, joita ei yleensä ajeta yhteislenkeillä. Ilmeisesti tämä onnistui, sillä moni sai kokonaan uusia teitä ja itsellekin tuli pari pätkää, joita en ole ajanut vuosiin. Teknisiltäkin vältyttiin yhtä vähän vuotanutta mutta litkulla korjaantunutta takarengasta lukuun ottamatta.
> 
> Kiitokset kaikille lenkistä!
> 
> Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/3847956906



Oli kyllä yksi kesän parhaista lenkeistä. Kiitos Markulle kipparoinnista!

----------


## josku

Lauantain Gravel lenkki ajettiin Punkalaitumelle kahvila Myötätuuleen neljän kuskin voimin. 
Jo startissa sovittiin, että otetaan keskaria pari napsua ylöspäin ja näin tehtiin. 
Mahtavia hiekkatietä riitti noin 180km lenkillä pitkät pätkät, ei ihme että hiekkatiepyöräilyn suosio on kasvussa! 
Tältä näytti Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/3848208270

----------


## plr

Olivat hiekkatiet loistavassa kunnossa! Harvoin käy niin, että kun tullaan hiekalta asfaltille, niin tien pinnoite huononee. Nyt on sekin nähty. Erityisesti Punkalaitumen lähellä korkeuserot olivat pieniä ja koko ajan pystyi pitämään vauhdin päällä ilman isompia tehorypistyksiä. Erittäin ajettavia teitä ja hienoja maisemia.

----------


## Talisker

Vielä tänää ehdit ennakkoilmoittautua.
11 kanuunaa jo listoilla. 
Alekoodi minulta.





> Kerään yhteisilmoittautumisen Fiskarsin soratiepyöräilyyn 8.8.2020.
> https://www.nordicgravel.com/fiskars...l-grinder-2020
> Saamme Kaupin Kanuunat -joukkueelle pienen alennuksen osallistumismaksuun.
> Jos kiinnostaa, niin kysy lisää teelampila@gmail.com
> Kootaan kimppakyytejä ja mennään nauttimaan kulttuurimaisemista sorateille.



Kuusi ilmoittautunutta tähän mennessä.
Pari päivää vielä liittyä mukaan ennakkoilmolla.
Alekoodi minulta pyytäen.

----------


## ranttis

> Onpa hieno osanotto! Kuten Markun kanssa eilen keskusteltiin, niin vaihdoin torstailenkin lähtöpaikaksi ensi viikosta alkaen K-Market Annalan. Tämä siitä syystä, että torstailenkki suuntautuu usein Saarenmaantielle ja vältetään ikävä Kaukajärven läpiajo. Menihän paikka oikein myös Nimenhuutoon kartalle? Markku tuossa aika hyvin summasikin mistä tällä lenkillä on kyse.



Saisiko tuon lähtöpaikan päivitettyä myös nettisivuille: https://www.kaupinkanuunat.net/seura.../yhteislenkit/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

Torstain vauhtilenkki ajeltiin 10 kuskilla Valkeakoskelle. Mulla mittari näytti 40,3km/h Annalasta Annalaan. Porukka pysyi paria kiriä lukuunottamatta läjässä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

> Torstain vauhtilenkki ajeltiin 10 kuskilla Valkeakoskelle. Mulla mittari näytti 40,3km/h Annalasta Annalaan. Porukka pysyi paria kiriä lukuunottamatta läjässä.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Tulitte vastaan sekä meno- että paluumatkalla Haapalahden mäessä! 80% lenkeistä täytyy olla peruskuntotason rääkkiä ja siinä mentiin (26,7 km/h / 49,4 km).

----------


## vpliedes

Lauantain pidempi suuntasi Rönnin lavalle kiertäen Längelmäveden myötäpäivään. Koilliskeskuksen jälkeen kasassa oli peräti 16 kuskia, mahtavaa! Ponsantien uusi asvaltti nosti keskinopeuden jonnekin 34 km/h paikkeille. Kahvit juotiin Rönnin lavalla, joka ehti juuri aueta kun saavuimme paikalle. Matka sujui loistavasti ilman haavereita ja porukka pysyi pääosin todella hyvin kasassa. Lopussa jäljelle jäänyt porukka kävi vielä kruunamassa mahtavan päivän jäätelöillä Sääksjärvellä. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille. Tällaista Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/3882452224/overview

----------


## plr

Lauantaina käydään perinteisellä panssarimuseokahvilla Parolassa. Matka on noin 150 km, reitti on korkeusprofiililtaan mukavan kevyt ja peesissä pääsee helpolla. Tämä on kohtalaisen suurelta osalta yhdessä jonossa ajettavaa hyväkuntoista piennarta ja perinteisesti on ajettu tasaisella rasituksella. Reitille osuu myös hieman epätavallisempi Sattulan kylätie. Halutessaan voi myös peesata koko matkan. Tervetuloa!

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721359

Reittisuunnitelma:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/30605258

----------


## plr

Panssarimuseolle lähti pitkästi yli 20 ajajaa, joten jakaannuimme kahteen ryhmään (30, 32+) heti lähtöpaikalla. Rauhallisempaa vauhtia ajanut ryhmä ajoi kaupunkisiirtymät poislukien hieman yli 30 km/h vauhdilla. Kahvilla kävimme pari kertaa, jotta ehdittiin säätää yhden pyörän vaihteistoa riittävän huolella. Matkalla sattui yksi vaarallinen tilanne, jossa kaatui kaksi ajajaa. Vanhan kolmostien piennar kapeni yhtäkkiä puoleen ja etummaisena ajanut ei havainnut tätä ajoissa. Useita ajajia putosi päällysteen ulkopuolelle soralle ja pari ajajaa kaatui kyljelleen. Kaikki pääsivät kuitenkin jatkamaan. Ehkä tästä voi ottaa sellaista oppia tulevaisuuteen, että koska etummaisena ajava on koko joukon silmät, niin ajo-olosuhteita pitää seurata haukkana, että ehtii havaita ja näyttää vaarapaikat ajoissa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3916525392

----------


## Daimian

> Panssarimuseolle lähti pitkästi yli 20 ajajaa, joten jakaannuimme kahteen ryhmään (30, 32+) heti lähtöpaikalla. Rauhallisempaa vauhtia ajanut ryhmä ajoi kaupunkisiirtymät poislukien hieman yli 30 km/h vauhdilla. Kahvilla kävimme pari kertaa, jotta ehdittiin säätää yhden pyörän vaihteistoa riittävän huolella. Matkalla sattui yksi vaarallinen tilanne, jossa kaatui kaksi ajajaa. Vanhan kolmostien piennar kapeni yhtäkkiä puoleen ja etummaisena ajanut ei havainnut tätä ajoissa. Useita ajajia putosi päällysteen ulkopuolelle soralle ja pari ajajaa kaatui kyljelleen. Kaikki pääsivät kuitenkin jatkamaan. Ehkä tästä voi ottaa sellaista oppia tulevaisuuteen, että koska etummaisena ajava on koko joukon silmät, niin ajo-olosuhteita pitää seurata haukkana, että ehtii havaita ja näyttää vaarapaikat ajoissa.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3916525392



Tilanne näytti aika hurjalta näiden kahden kaatuneen perässä ajaneen silmin katsottuna. Tilanne tuli nopeasti alamäessä, eikä reagointiaikaa pahemmin jäänyt. Onneksi ei lopulta käynyt pahemmin. Iso kiitos menee autoilijalle, joka ehti jarruttaa juuri ennen kuin toinen kaatuneista päätyi keskelle ajorataa. Kuski vielä tarjoutui viemään kaatuneet tarvittaessa sairaalaan, onneksi sille ei kuitenkaan ollut tarvetta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

32+ ryhmä Panssarimuseoon pääsi tavoiteltuun ajorytmiin Ideaparkin jälkeen. Pyöritettiin siitä lähtien hitaahkoa telaketjua, ja se toimikin mainiosti, tuulen mukaan kiertosuuntaa vaihdellen. Porukka ajoi todella laadukkaasti, eikä ongelmatilanteita ollut oikeastaan kuin yksi tuntemattomasta syystä aiheutunut laskevan jonon jarrutustilanne.

Mukavasti kumpuilevalla reitillä oli vajaan tunnin jakso, jossa rullailtiin peräti 37 keskarilla, kokonaisuuden aven ollessa kotoa kotiin speksin mukainen 32,1. Mäissä onnistuttiin pääosin menemään maltilla ja niinpä porukka saatiin melko hyvissä voimin Ruskoon saakka, missä hajaannuttiin kukin tahoillemme.

Tekniset murheet rajoittuivat alkumatkan vaihdevaijerin katkeamiseen ja yhteen kivestä syntyneeseen rengasrikkoon.

Osaavan ja hyväjalkaisen porukan kanssa on näitä reittejä ilo ajaa!
https://www.strava.com/activities/3916356749


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huomisella lenkillä ajetaan Koskenvoimaan vastapäivään Sorvan soratien kautta. 
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/40040275 
Sarpatin shikaanilla ollaan noin klo 10.25.

----------


## Talisker

Lenkki sujui vauhdikkaasti ja herkulliset kahvittelut toteutui ystävällisessä Koskenvoimassa.
Taisi siellä joku kadejätskitkin nauttia  :Sarkastinen:  .
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3921034916
Ai niin, meitä oli 14 kuskia.

----------


## petentic

Tiistain vauhtilenkki sujui hienosti! Upeinta on, että lenkin suosio on noussut. Tänäänkin oli 15 kuskia. Edellisellä viikolla ajettiin kahdessa ryhmässä, nyt yhtenä ryhmänä. Pieni sateen ripsottelu Ylöjärvellä alkumatkasta, mutta ilta-auringossa koko loppulenkki. Kirien jälkeen odoteltiin porukka kokoon. Reittinä Rokkakoski Rock'n'Roll : https://strava.app.link/cI5OIUcH38

----------


## plr

Koronan vuoksi siirtynyt Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki ajetaan sunnuntaina 30.8. Luulisin, että tänäkin vuonna löytyy Tampereelta starttaava ryhmä tähän tapahtumaan.

https://www.saaksmaenseurakunta.fi/t...on-pyoralenkki

----------


## Talisker

Timopappavauhtista 7 kirkon ryhmää haikailisin. Startti jo klo 8 Keskiöltä?

----------


## plr

Kahdeksalta on aikaisempina vuosina startattu ja vauhti on ollut rauhallinen. Jos on kuivaa, niin voisi lähteä Keskiöltä sunnuntaina klo 8 tänäkin vuonna.

Viime vuoden jälki voisi toimia opasteena:
https://www.strava.com/activities/2409120000

----------


## Kommuutteri

Lauantain nopeampi ryhmä oli tänään 6 henkeä. Ajettiin 32 speksilla noin 140 kilsaa, Lempäälä - V-koski - Pälkäne. Erinomaista menoa, tasaisesti ja kivan vauhdikkaasti. Sportaxilta kotio ave 33, ave power 179, normalisoitu 199. Suurkiitos joukkueelle!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3981447411


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

> Kahdeksalta on aikaisempina vuosina startattu ja vauhti on ollut rauhallinen. Jos on kuivaa, niin voisi lähteä Keskiöltä sunnuntaina klo 8 tänäkin vuonna.
> 
> Viime vuoden jälki voisi toimia opasteena:
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2409120000



Kyllä me huomenna 7 kirkolla käydään, ellei sääennuste nykyisestä muutu. Startti klo 08.00 Keskiöltä. 
Vauhti timopappamainen tasaisella kuormalla ja hyvillä peeseillä. 
Kestävyyslaji: kuka juo kahvit kaikilla 7 huoltopisteillä!?

----------


## Skier

Jos pystyy juomaan 7 kahveet on selvästi rovastiainesta. Minä join Kylmäkoskella ainakin tarjolla ollutta Hartsporttia ja taisi joka toinen kirkkokahvee jäädä juomatta :- (

----------


## Talisker

> Kyllä me huomenna 7 kirkolla käydään, ellei sääennuste nykyisestä muutu. Startti klo 08.00 Keskiöltä. 
> Vauhti timopappamainen tasaisella kuormalla ja hyvillä peeseillä. 
> Kestävyyslaji: kuka juo kahvit kaikilla 7 huoltopisteillä!?



Retki toteutui hienosti.
7 kirkon pyöräretki taputeltiin 6 kanuunan voimin.
163km, hyvin tasaisella kuormalla ja paljoilla tauoilla.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/3986628135

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa Siiriin Koilliskeskuksen (n klo 9.58) kautta.
Suunnilleen näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/41355729

----------


## -Markku-

Lauantain pitkä ja paras (ja ainoa) Kanuuna-lenkki suuntautui kuuden kuskin voimin vähän vähemmän ajetuille reiteille. Käytiin mm. kahdessa paikassa, joista todettiin, että eipä tarvitse tulla vähään aikaan uudestaan. Lisäksi ajettiin kolmesti Köhkörön tienhaarojen ohi. Ja kuten todettua, hulluilla on halvat huvit. Ja kyllähän se paikannimi nauratti. Pienten päättyvien teiden kunto yllätti muuten positiivisesti, mutta Hämeenkyrö-cityn päälentokentän läntinen sisääntuloväylä oli kokenut kovia. Jäljistä päätellen asfalttiin oli osunut meteoriittikuuro tai tykistökeskitys … tai molemmat. Muuten oli kyllä kiva ja reipas lenkki. Ja ajettiin Kommuutterin ohjeiden mukaan, eli ensin reilu satanen reippaasti, sitten kahvit, ja lopuksi siirtymä takaisin Tampereelle vähän kevyemmin.

Matkaa kertyi 142,3 km ja keskinopeus vähän alle 33 km/h (Keskiöltä Sportaxille). Stravassa tällaista: https://www.strava.com/activities/4015124830

----------


## Esa S

Olisiko ensi yönä kellään intoa lähteä katsomaan Ruska-pyöräilijoiden alkutaivalta? Epäilisin suurimman osan ajelevan Pälkäneen Aapiskukon ohi jonkin verran puolen yön jälkeen.
Aapiskukko menee nykyään kiinni klo 24, joten voisi tähdätä sinne vähän ennen sitä, pitää pieni tauko ja katsoa missä porukka menee, ja ajella sitten jonkun matkaa Hämeenlinnan suuntaan vastaan.
Uparit aina kun joku tulee vastaan ja pienet rupattelut siinä. Sitten kun porukka alkaa olla läpikäyty, tai alkaa väsyttämään, niin ajellaan takaisin kotiin.
Lähtö esim. Lahdenperänkadun Shelliltä klo 22:15.
PS. itse en nyt mukana Ruskassa koska matkustusrajoitteet.

----------


## Raimo R

Heh! Mulla oli jo kartta auki ja suunnittelin kanssa reittiä ja aikataulua...
Vaihtoehtona tosin olisi vielä siirtyä autolla iltapäivällä esim. Hyvinkäälle ja ajaa siitä Helsinkiin lähtöön ja sitten ruskaporukan hännillä / omia reittejä takaisin. Harkitsen vielä...





> Olisiko ensi yönä kellään intoa lähteä katsomaan Ruska-pyöräilijoiden alkutaivalta? Epäilisin suurimman osan ajelevan Pälkäneen Aapiskukon ohi jonkin verran puolen yön jälkeen.
> Aapiskukko menee nykyään kiinni klo 24, joten voisi tähdätä sinne vähän ennen sitä, pitää pieni tauko ja katsoa missä porukka menee, ja ajella sitten jonkun matkaa Hämeenlinnan suuntaan vastaan.
> Uparit aina kun joku tulee vastaan ja pienet rupattelut siinä. Sitten kun porukka alkaa olla läpikäyty, tai alkaa väsyttämään, niin ajellaan takaisin kotiin.
> Lähtö esim. Lahdenperänkadun Shelliltä klo 22:15.
> PS. itse en nyt mukana Ruskassa koska matkustusrajoitteet.

----------


## plr

Kiinnostavalta vaikuttava yölenkki. Aikataulujen kanssa on konfliktia, mutta katson pystyykö järjestämään kalenteriin tilaa.

----------


## Raimo R

Aikataulusyistä en ehdi lähteä satamakaupunkiin katsomaan lähtöä, mutta tulen klo 22:15 Lahdenperänkadun Shellille. Pirkkalan Teboililta ajan ohi n 21:55.

----------


## Esa S

^ Treffataan Pirkkalan Teboililla 21:51 paikkeilla, niin ehditään Lahdenperänkadun Shellille paremmin.  Aapiskukolle on tulossa ainakin pari lisää Valkeakosken suunnalta.

----------


## JuRi

Yritän mukaan Shellillä 22:15. Mennäänkö Aapiskukolle Kangasalan kautta??

----------


## Esa S

> Yritän mukaan Shellillä 22:15. Mennäänkö Aapiskukolle Kangasalan kautta??



Juu aikalailla suorinta tietä, kun ei tiedä kuinka pian ensimmäiset ehtii noille kulmille, kun on aika optimaaliset kelit. No ei mitään reipasta myötätuulta kuitenkaan.

----------


## Talisker

Syksyn lenkit alkavat (ainakin minulla) painottua sorateille.
Huomenna ajellaan suunnilleen tälläinen: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14298734
Sportaxilla n klo 10.18.

----------


## Miggi

> Syksyn lenkit alkavat (ainakin minulla) painottua sorateille.
> Huomenna ajellaan suunnilleen tälläinen: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14298734
> Sportaxilla n klo 10.18.



Lehtisalintien osalta pieni ennakkovaroitus. Nykytilannetta en tiedä, mutta elokuussa oli jylhänmaalta(sastamalan rajalta) etelään noin 2,5km matkalle ajettu 20cm kerros isoa(5cm) kivimursketta. Gravelilla pääsi kävelyvauhtia kiemurrellen läpi. Toivottavasti sinne on jo ajettu hienommasta matskusta uusi pintakerros, muuten se on aika ärsyttävä osuus.

----------


## Miggi

> Lehtisalintien osalta pieni ennakkovaroitus. Nykytilannetta en tiedä, mutta elokuussa oli jylhänmaalta(sastamalan rajalta) etelään noin 2,5km matkalle ajettu 20cm kerros isoa(5cm) kivimursketta. Gravelilla pääsi kävelyvauhtia kiemurrellen läpi. Toivottavasti sinne on jo ajettu hienommasta matskusta uusi pintakerros, muuten se on aika ärsyttävä osuus.



Tarkennus. Tietyö olikin uusikujan/jylhäntien varrella, kuten tuohon garmin reittiin oli piirrelty. Viereinen Lehtisalintie ok kunnossa.

----------


## Talisker

> Tarkennus. Tietyö olikin uusikujan/jylhäntien varrella, kuten tuohon garmin reittiin oli piirrelty. Viereinen Lehtisalintie ok kunnossa.



Hyvä varoitus. Mekin ajettiin tuo kivetty osuus alkukaudesta ja kärsittiin.
Lehtisalintie oli ok, joskin sorastettu sekin, mutta kevyesti.
Näin ajoimme viiteen pekkaan: https://www.strava.com/activities/4053625915

Liki Kuningaslenkki.

----------


## Miggi

ok, jos tuo uusikuja/jylhäntie on ollut koko kesän tuollainen, niin eipä sille mitään enään tehdä. Eli boikottiin.

Laitetaas myös Pirkkalan suunnalta päivitys gravelimiehille, eli rajajärventie(keskisentieltä-sääksjärvelle) oli juuri lanattu. Ihan jäätävän paskassa kunnossa, pehmeää ja irtokiviä järjetön määrä. Meni hermo ja piti ajella kaasulinjaa lempäälään, vaikkei sekään gravelilla oikein maistu. Lisäksi keskisentien kuoppia oli täytetty sepelillä > vähemmän kierreltävää, mutta isohkoa sepeliä aika paljon.

----------


## Talisker

Viikonlopulla on tarkoitus ajaa taas syksyinen Hiekkapirkan reitti. 
Oliskos se NäsiSora uudelta epäviralliselta tapahtumanimeltään?
Sunnuntaina ruska olisi vähän värikkäämpää ja ke - to sateet ehkä kuivuneet.
Olisko se sitten sunnuntaina, klo 8.30 startilla Mustastalahdesta?
22 ja 24km/h +-1km/h nopeusryhmät vois olla passelit.
Tässä reitti ladattavassa muodossa: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/40511722
Ilmoittautua voit halutessasi täällä: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14309364

Nopeampaa ajavat mennevät Seitsemisen lenkille joskun nuotittamina lauantaina
ja heistä halukkaat ehtisivät tällekin. Ja vice versa  :Hymy:  .

----------


## josku

Kuten Talisker tuossa yllä toteaa, niin lauantaina(kin) on tarjolla gravelia. Tarkoitus on käydä Seitsemisen luontokeskuksessa kääntymässä hiekkatietä pitkin.
Vauhti samaa luokkaa kun TdT nopeammalla sykloryhmällä, eli suunnilleen 25km/h - reipasta gravel-vauhtia. TdT keskarihan oli hitaampi, kun ajettiin vähän juurakkoa sekä kivikkoa, mutta nyt ei niin tehdä - toivottavasti.

Lähtö Sportaxilta klo 9 ja reittinä tämä https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/40164899
(pientä hienosäätöä saattaa vielä tulla, mutta ei merkittävästi)

Kahvit ja suolaiset luontokeskuksessa ja paluumatkalla stoppi myös Kyrönlahden ST1:n kahvilalla.

Laitoin myös nimenhuutoon: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14308291

Jos olet tulossa, niin toive olisi että nimi listalle, niin tiedän saanko matkaseuraa  :Hymy: 

Ja tämähän toimii hyvänä lämppärinä sunnuntain Sorapirkalle!

----------


## Talisker

Hyvät soratiekelit on tulossa huomiseksi ja ylihuomiseksi.
Katso https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/?auto_redirect=false  speksit ja tule mukaan!

----------


## josku

> ... lauantaina(kin) on tarjolla gravelia. Tarkoitus on käydä Seitsemisen luontokeskuksessa kääntymässä hiekkatietä pitkin...



Niin se lenkki ajettiin yhdeksän kuskin voimin, Karhessa saatiin kylläkin reitin ainoalla polkuosuudella kymmenes kuski kyytiin  :Hymy: 
Hiekkatiet olivat hyvässä kunnossa ja hienoja. Erityisesti Luontokeskukseksen jälkeen, kun Parkano-Kurutieltä käännyttiin Kivijärventielle, niin maisemat ja tie olivat aivan huikeita - hiekkatiepyöräilyä parhaimmillaan! Välillä mentiin iisisti ja välillä sitten taas vähän vauhdikkaammin keskarin noustessa 26,5km/h. Vauhti tuntui kuitenkin kaikille sopivan! 
Teknisiä, eikä muitakaan murheita reissulle sattunut, kerran taisi ketjut tipahtaa, mutta ei muuta.

Tässä jälki Stravassa https://www.strava.com/activities/4081926456

Huomenna sitten tarjolla Hiekkapirkka  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

20 kanuunan porukalla, kahdessa nopeusryhmässä, nautittiin jo periteiseksi muodostuva syksyinen sorapainotteinen Nässyn kierto. 
Se päätettiinkin oikein, paikallisen Plevnan panimon terassilla.
Kiitos hitaamman ryhmän 12 pyöräilijäoletetun mukavasta ja osallistuvasta ajoseurasta!
Näin Sytavalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/4088489304

----------


## plr

Ajan tänään illalla kevyen tasarasituksisen 70% asfaltti 30% soratievalolenkin Pyhäjärven ympäri lähtien klo 18 Sportaxin pihasta. Matka on noin 90 km, alussa on valoisaa, keskellä hämärää ja lopussa pimeää. Vesilahdelta puolivälin jälkeen löytynee joku taukopaikka. Tervetuloa mukaan startista tai matkan varrelta!

Reitti:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34208420

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki tänään Koilliskeskuksen ja Ruskon kautta Siiriin ja sieltä joko lyhyempää (Ania) tai pitempää (Tottijärvi) reittiä takaisin.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna sunnuntaina tarjolla speksiä varhaisempi (klo 9.00 Keskiöltä) ja pitempi (n 140km) Nässynkierto. Vauhti ja kuorma useimmille PK-tasolla eli n 25km/h. Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14356075

----------


## plr

Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa Narva-Punkalaidun -tien kunnosta? Siellä on tietyö, mutta onko pätkä käytännössä ajettavissa maantiepyörällä?

Tie 2986, Vesilahti, Punkalaidun. Tietyö.
Paikka: Tie 2986 välillä Punkalaidun - Lietsamo. Tarkempi paikka: Välillä Talala, Punkalaidun - Toivola, Vesilahti.
Jyrsintä-/stabilointityö Päällystystyö Haitta-aste: Haittaa liikenteelle Yksi ajokaista suljettu Liikennevalot Ajoneuvon max. leveys : 3.5 m Nopeusrajoitus : 50 km/h Liikenne ohjataan vuorotellen tapahtumapaikan ohi
Ajankohta: 03.08.2020 - 15.10.2020.

----------


## frp

Pitkiä pätkiä oli sepelitienä kun menin siitä, mutta siitä on jo viikkoja.

----------


## plr

Jos tietäisi "juuri nyt" -statuksen, niin voisi ajatella Myötätuulessa käyntiä.  :Hymy:  Sepelissä ajo ei varsinaisesti kiinnosta.

----------


## josku

> Jos tietäisi "juuri nyt" -statuksen, niin voisi ajatella Myötätuulessa käyntiä.  Sepelissä ajo ei varsinaisesti kiinnosta.



Mutta ensi viikonloppuna vaisi mennä sinne, ei sepelissä mutta suoralla - ehkä  Sellainen speedy gravel

----------


## plr

> Pitkiä pätkiä oli sepelitienä kun menin siitä, mutta siitä on jo viikkoja.



No piti sitten käydä itse katsomassa, kun keli oli kohdallaan.  :Hymy: 

Punkalaitumelta Vesilahdelle menevä kaista on valmis, kuten myös toiseen suuntaan väli Vesilahti-Liitsola. Liitsolasta etelään päin menevä kaista oli vielä hieman kesken, mutta sepeliä ei ole enää missään. Tätä tietä kannattaa nyt ajaa!

Väänsin Sastamalasta Punkalaitumelle vastatuuleen, mutta onneksi törmäsin Myötätuuleen. ;D

----------


## frp

Hienoa, että yksi lähiseudun parhaista lenkkiteistä saatu kuntoon.

----------


## jalo

Ajelin tänään Säynäjärventieltä Pukalaan. Kiinnitti huomiota, että KAIKKI ajamani soratiet (metsäautotiet ja isommat tiet - aivan kaikki) olivat erinomaisessa tai hyvässä cyclo-kunnossa. Tässä jälki https://trailmap.fi?share_code=18701190033740.

----------


## josku

Kuten Jalo yllä kertoo, hiekkatiet ovat upeassa kunnossa!

Siispä ajatuksena uusia tulevana lauantaina elokuun alun hiekkatiepyöräily Punkalaitumen Myötätuuleen kaffelle ja pullalle, suolaistakin on ollut tarjolla. 
Lähtö Maaveräjänlahden ja Pyjäjärventien kelvin risteyksestä klo 9. Eli kohdasta jossa maaveräjänlahden kelvi tulee Läntisen kehätien ali ja yhtyy Pyhäjärventien kelviin: https://goo.gl/maps/ENAuPF4XyYJMa3SN6


Matka noin 160km ja vauhtina 26-27km/h.
Alkumatkasta maasto "kumpuilee", mutta lähempänä Punkalaidunta on tarjolla suht tasaista, nopeaa ja kaunista hiekkatietä.
Tarpeen vaatiessa Punkalaitumella voidaan poiketa myös kaupassa hakemassa täydennystä taskuihin.
Matkalle ei osu muita kauppoja tai kaffiloita, joten yhden pidemmän pysähdyksen taktiikalla liikkeelle ja jalkaa välillä muuten maahan banaanitauolle.


Reitti näin: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/43274498

Toiveena on, että nimi nimenhuutoon, niin tiedän saanko seuraa, vai tuleeko soolo
Nimenhuuto: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14371843

----------


## plr

Tuo on hieno reitti ja hyväkuntoisilla teillä peesi keventää rasitusta eli keskari ei tunnu niin kovalta kuin yhtäkkiä voisi arvella. Myötätuuli on tänä vuonna koeponnistettu useamman kerran ja .. se on hyvä.  :Hymy:  Toissapäivänä tuolla suunnalla ruska oli upea. Sitäkin voisi olla lauantaina vielä jäljellä.

----------


## Talisker

Huomisen Juhalenkilla ajellaan lännen suuntaan, Siuroon tai jopa Kehäkukkaan saakka. 
Lamminpään valoristeyksessä n klo 9.48. 
Säävaraus. 
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/13721471

----------


## Talisker

Lauantaina tarkenee vielä maantielläkin:
Ajetaan Kehäkukkaan suunnilleen näin: 
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14381215

----------


## Talisker

Pappavauhti toteutui justiinsa.
Kirkontornikin mahtui kokonaan kuvaan.
Telaketju pyöri jatkuvana myötäpäivään sivuvastaisessa liki sopuisasti.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/4144929528/

----------


## josku

Myötätuulen hiekkatielenkki ajettiin vauhdikkaasti 10 kuskin voimin. Keli oli hieno ja reitti edelleen nopea, vaikka Myötätuulen jälkeen kohtasimmekin kohtalaisen vastatuulen. 
Parissa kohden oli uutta kuulalaakerisoraa levitelty tielle, mutta ei onneksi pitkiksi pätkiksi. Asfalttiakin sattui hiukan matkalle, että pyöriteltiin jatkuvaa telaketjua ihan hyvällä maantienopeudella. Yksi kumin puhkeaminen osui matkalle, mutta niin hienosti oli sekin ajoitettu, että Kahvila Myötätuulella se huomattiin ja paikkaus meni sujuvasti kahvitauon aikana.
Tässä jälki ja pari kuvaa Stravastani: https://www.strava.com/activities/4145309061

----------


## plr

> Yksi kumin puhkeaminen osui matkalle, mutta niin hienosti oli sekin ajoitettu, että Kahvila Myötätuulella se huomattiin ja paikkaus meni sujuvasti kahvitauon aikana.



Pieni lasinsirpale(?) löytyi kulutuspinnasta ja rengas tyhjeni varsin verkkaisesti. Aika kaljuthan nuo renkaat alkavat olla, mutta ehkä niistä vielä tonnin irti saisi?  :Leveä hymy: 

Varsin ajettavia nuo Punkalaitumen suunnan hiekkatiet eikä ole valittamista myöskään uudessa Halkivahan pikitiessä.

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna varhainen startti sorapainotteiselle lenkille.
Lähtö jo klo 9.00 Hiedanraitilta.
Ilmoittaudu: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14387768

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki: Sää sallii vieläkin maantielenkin.     
Mennään Viitapohjaa ja Paakaria.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: 
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14399519

----------


## Talisker

> Juhalenkki: Sää sallii vieläkin maantielenkin...



Hyvin ja nautinnollisesti sujui tämäkin kesän 13. vetämäni Juhalenkki.
Osanottajia on ollut 5 - 20, tänään kahdeksan varttunutta ja vapaallaolevaa.
Kiitokset kaikille turvalliseen ja tasaiseen ryhmäajeluun tyytyneille!

Paakarin Kanuunakierre maistui kaikille ja Tiihalan lisälenkkikin melkein kaikille.
Keskarin olin speksannut 26,9:ään; toteutui 26.6km/h. Poikkeama sallittanee, kun "piti" 
välillä katsella kauniita syksyisiä maisemia. 
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/4162733037

----------


## josku

Punkalaitumella kahvila Myötätuulessa voisi vaihteeksi käydä maantiepyörällä ja samalla testaamassa uuden asfaltin Punkalaitumen ja Narvan välillä. Vammala-Punkalaidun välikin on huhujen mukaan hienoa pätkää.


Vauhdin uskoisin asettuvan jonnekin 30-31km/h hujakoille, tuulesta ja porukan koosta riippuen.


Matkaa kertyy noin 170km ja reitti näin vastapäivään https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/43716985


Jos olet tulossa mukaan, niin olisi kiva saada nimi listaan, jotta voin ilmoittaa arvion tulijoiden määrästä kahvilaan etukäteen. Viime lauantaina kun käytiin siellä hiekkateitä, etukäteen ilmoittaminen pelasti tarjoilut  :Hymy: 

Lähtö Sportaxilta 10:30, jos vaikka tiet olisivat yön jälkeen paremmin kuivuneet.

Lenkki nimenhuudossa: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14409760

----------


## plr

Tuo on hieno reitti, harmi että en ehdi mukaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## frp

Tuolla reitillä voi myös halutessaan ajaa Tyrvään voimalaitoksen padon yli ja Tyrväänkyläntietä. Pidempi ja 1km hiekkatietä, mutta välttää Sastamalan kestustan läpiajon.

----------


## josku

Niinhän se reitti meni suunnitellusti. Vastatuuleen Myötätuuleen Punkalaitumelle ja myötätuulessa tultiin Narvan ja Lempäälän kautta takaisin. Tiet olivat juuri niin hienot ja hyvässä kunnossa, kun tarinat kertoivat. Sastamala Punkalaidun väli oli hienoa nopeakulkuista pätkää ja Punkalaitumelta Narvaan täysin sileää uutta asfalttia!
11 kuskia meitä oli matkassa. Reissu taittui vauhdikkaasti, virallisen lenkin keskari taisi olla noin 31,8km/h oman mittarini mukaan - välillä oli hapokasta  :Hymy: 
Teknisiä murheita ei sattunut.
Hieno reissu, kiitos kaikille kanssapyöräilijöille! Reitti Stravassani https://www.strava.com/activities/4176245892

----------


## plr

Huomenna keskiviikkona voisi taas ajaa pimeässä valocyclolenkkiä. Lähtö Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Kuudelta ei vielä ole pimeää, mutta kohta sen jälkeen on eli pyörään tarvitaan valot eteen ja taakse. Eteen ei kannata laittaa aivan himmeintä tuikkua, koska reitillä on paikoitellen pimeää ja pitää nähdä kymmeniä metrejä eteenpäin. Näin aloitukseksi ajetaan suhteellisen tasaisella rasituksella ja rauhallisesti. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Suunnilleen tällainen reitti:
https://www.strava.com/activities/2845908929

----------


## Erkki J.

Ilman valoja pääsee vielä ajamaan huomenna Juhalenkin klo 9.30 alkaen, jos aikataulut antavat myöten. Kts. Nimenhuuto.

----------


## plr

Tulikin tälle illalle este, joten en pääse valocyclolenkille. Toivottavasti paikalle kuitenkin tulee porukkaa ja lenkki ajetaan!

----------


## Erkki J.

Kaksi Juhalenkkiläistä ei voinut vastustaa Kehäkukan marjapiirakan kutsua. Lievästä sään koleudesta huolimatta mukava lenkki.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Tulikin tälle illalle este, joten en pääse valocyclolenkille. Toivottavasti paikalle kuitenkin tulee porukkaa ja lenkki ajetaan!



Kyllähän me ajeltiin. Kolmeen pekkaan ja aikalailla speksiä ja reittisuunnitelmaa mukaillen. Aika viileetä oli, mutta reippaahko tasainen ajo piti lopulta lämpimänä kotisaunaan asti. https://www.strava.com/activities/4194797246


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vepasso

Huomenna kevyt soralenkki Lempäälään näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/4081546467
Lähtö klo 10 Sportaxilta. Kahvit joko Siirissä (jos ei hirvee ryysis) tai Kuokkalan Nesteellä.

----------


## Vepasso

> Huomenna kevyt soralenkki Lempäälään näin: https://www.strava.com/activities/4081546467
> Lähtö klo 10 Sportaxilta. Kahvit joko Siirissä (jos ei hirvee ryysis) tai Kuokkalan Nesteellä.



Suunniteltu lenkki ajettiin 7 miehellä. Kahvit saatiin Siirissä. Mukava lenkki syyskelissä. Soratiet olivat vielä hyvässä kunnossa.
Erityisesti Paarentie on nyt oikein ajettava. Kiitos mukana olleille.
Huomenna taitaa olla sadepäivä. Pitänee kehitellä jotain muuta aktiviteettia kuin pyöräilyä.

----------


## jalo

Kiersin tänään cyclolla Säkylän Pyhäjärven (https://trailmap.fi?share_code=8978272562081) oli mukava reitti - suosittelen. Pienet pätkät polkuja, jotka olivat pääosin helposti ajettavissa. Yläneenjoki oli hieno paikka mutta tuon mutkan jälkeen polku hieman katosi.
Täydensin openstreetmappiin puuttuvat pätkät. Kiitokset paikallisille karttaihmisille - ilman heitä olisi jäänyt retki tekemättä. Ja tietysti kiitokset myös karttaohjelmien tekijöille - siihen sen seurattavan jäljen piirsin, joka helpotti matkan tekoa oleellisesti.

----------


## plr

Sääennuste näyttää huomiseksi kuivaa, jopa aurinkoista, keskipäivän molemmin puolin. Käyn tasaisella rasituksella Jyränvuorella noin 120 km cyclolenkillä oheisen linkin mukaisesti. Kahvitauko osuu Kiskokabinettiin. Reitillä on mm. Kärppälän vuoristoratapätkä, kun se tuli kesällä ajettua vain toiseen suuntaan. Lähden klo 10 Sportaxilta ja mukaan saa tulla.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34438219

----------


## plr

> .. tasaisella rasituksella Jyränvuorella ..



Onneksi ehti yksi mukaan, vaikka laitoin aika myöhään ilmoituksen. Oli aivan upea keli ja ajettiin jotakuinkin suunniteltu lenkki. Matkalla nähtiin hienon kelin lisäksi rakeita, räntää, lunta, vettä, peura, kettu ja isohkon eläimen raato pellolla. Jos ei ihan väärin katsottu, niin paikalla oli kotka, jota iso parvi mustia lintuja (korppeja?) hätyytti. Yksi rengasrikko tuli erittäin pienestä lasinsirpaleesta, jonka poistaminen otti 5 minuuttia, vaikka sisärenkaan puhkaissut särmä tuntui selvästi ulkorenkaan sisäpinnassa. Ei kuraannuttu tänään.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4211506048

----------


## plr

Huomisen sääennuste näyttää aika kivalta verrattuna keskiviikkoon. Ajamme siis huomenna tiistaina noin 2h valocyclolenkin klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Tasaisehkolla rasituksella mennään käymään Lempäälässä. Pitäisi olla kuivaa koko päivän, joten en usko, että on liukasta. Pakkasta voi kyllä olla jossakin, mutta ajattelin lähteä kesärenkailla. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Hieno valocyclolenkkihän siitä tuli, kun 6 ajajan voimin kierrettiin Ideapark. Aikaa kului jonkin verran yli 2h, koska tubeless-renkaan kanssa säätäessä meni hieman aikaa. Loppujen lopuksi siihen piti asentaa sisärengas ennen kuin päästiin jatkamaan. Asfalttitiet olivat pääosin kuivia, kaikki puusillat olivat täysin jäässä, hiekkatiet olivat jo pikkuisen pehmenneet ja varovasti piti ottaa kosteissa kohdissa, joissa ei oikein voinut olla varma ovatko ne jäässä vai eivät. Speksin mukaisesti mentiin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4221053609

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina klo 10 startataan sorateille, Keskiöltä Kaupin kautta Paakariin. 
Kevyesti ja höpötellen.

----------


## Talisker

> Huomenna lauantaina klo 10 startataan sorateille, Keskiöltä Kaupin kautta Paakariin. 
> Kevyesti ja höpötellen.



Hyvin meni menomatka. 
Jouduin kiirehtimään kelvejä kotiin, että ehdimme yo-juhliin.
7 meitä oli.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/4235828946/overview

----------


## Talisker

Sunnuntain lenkki suuntaa Pinsiön pikkuteille.
Startti klo 9.40 Keskiöltä ja klo 10 Sportaxilta kohti Lamminpään ulkoiluväyliä.
Ainakin kolme tuntia siinä menee, kun ei ajeta kovaa.

----------


## lanse



----------


## Talisker

> Sunnuntain lenkki suuntaa Pinsiön pikkuteille.
> Startti klo 9.40 Keskiöltä ja klo 10 Sportaxilta kohti Lamminpään ulkoiluväyliä.
> Ainakin kolme tuntia siinä menee, kun ei ajeta kovaa.



9 kuskia mukana, kaksi maastureilla, muut sorapyörillä.
Yöllä jäätyneiden teiden pinta oli sopivasti ehtinyt sulaa ohueksi kuralilliksi.
Juustoportti otti meidät hyvin vastaan Ylöjärvellä.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/4241325033

----------


## plr

Huomenna keskiviikkona näyttäisi tulevan kohtalaisen hyvä pyöräilykeli valocycloiluun. Voi olla, että tiet ovat kosteita, mutta isompaa sadetta ei pitäisi olla tulossa. Lähdetään siis Koivistonkylän Prismalta klo 18 noin parin tunnin lenkille. Kohtalaisen tasaista menoa on tiedossa ja mäkikirejä voi lisäksi halutessaan ajaa. Reitille on varattu mäkikireille viisi 20-30 nousumetrin töppyrää: Prisman mäki, Hervantaan nousu, Matinlahti, Vatialan hiekkamontunpolku, Suutalankatu.

Suunnilleen tällaista:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34522327

----------


## Lasse P

> Huomenna keskiviikkona näyttäisi tulevan kohtalaisen hyvä pyöräilykeli valocycloiluun. Voi olla, että tiet ovat kosteita, mutta isompaa sadetta ei pitäisi olla tulossa. Lähdetään siis Koivistonkylän Prismalta klo 18 noin parin tunnin lenkille. Kohtalaisen tasaista menoa on tiedossa ja mäkikirejä voi lisäksi halutessaan ajaa. Reitille on varattu mäkikireille viisi 20-30 nousumetrin töppyrää: Prisman mäki, Hervantaan nousu, Matinlahti, Vatialan hiekkamontunpolku, Suutalankatu.
> 
> Suunnilleen tällaista:
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34522327



Mukana!

----------


## plr

Laitoin valocyclolenkin Nimenhuutoon: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14468763

----------


## plr

Oli sitten aivan ykkösluokan valocyclokeli ja peräti 12 ajajaa oli illan verrattain syheröisellä ja paikoitellen liukkaalla lenkillä mukana. Mäkikirejä ajettiin, yhtä tubeless-rengasta pumpattiin ja hikoiltiin illan kuumuudessa liioissa vaatteissa. Varsinaista sadetta ei saatu, ainoastaan pientä pisarointia ja tihkua oli ilmassa. Pimeää oli ja kuraakin, tosin yllättävän vähän tätä jälkimmäistä. Ehkä oli joillekin uusiakin pätkiä mukana.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4255458220

----------


## plr

Huomenna lauantaina voisi käydä Valkeakoskella cyclo/soralenkillä. Pääosin sorateitä ja asfalttia, mukana myös jonkin verran (vihreitä trailmap.fi) polkuja. Suhteellisen rauhallinen vauhti ja tasainen rasitus. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14479656

----------


## plr

Aika kiva cyclosatanen ajettiin seitsemän ajajan porukalla. Ei satanut, tiet kovia Savontietä lukuunottamatta. 12 tonnin kahvit Hakafoodilla (kiitos Reijo!). Uusia reittejä kohtuullisen mukavasti. Koira onneksi pysähtyi hihnaan ennen kuin törmättiin. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/4266461234

----------


## terob

Kiitos TusinaReijo.

Lähetetty minun SM-A605FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Tarkistin vielä Lotilan kierron jälkeen, että se on kokonaisuudessaan merkitty vihreäksi poluksi trailmap.fi-palvelussa. Tällaisen polun kuvaus on "Helppo ura. Neulaspolku tai vastaava tasainen helppo ura, jossa niukalti kiviä tai juuria. Ei vaadi erityisiä maastoajotaitoja, on aloittelijallekin miellyttävää ja menee cyclollakin huoletta." Väittäisin, että keltainen "keskivaikea ura" kuvaisi polun tiettyjä kivikko- ja juurakko-osia paremmin kuin vihreä.

----------


## izmo

Oliko tänään Lotilan polulla olosuhteet vaikeemmat kuin keskikesän aikaan kuivana

----------


## reikuu

> Oliko tänään Lotilan polulla olosuhteet vaikeemmat kuin keskikesän aikaan kuivana



Eipä siinä muuta kuin liukkaammat juuret ja pitkospuut. Aika kuivaa siellä vielä oli.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Huomenna keskiviikkona ajetaan taas noin 2h valocyclolenkki. Lähtö klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Pimeää tulee olemaan suurimman osan matkasta, joten hyvät valot pyörään. Tervetuloa!

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan ja katso reittisuunnitelma:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14494065

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna ajellaan "Juhalenkin kunniaksi" myös päiväsaikaan:
klo 9.30 startilla kohti Siitamaa ja Viitapohjaa suunnilleen näin
https://www.strava.com/routes/2758339566800884918

Voit ilmoittautua mukaan: 
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14494205

----------


## Talisker

Kaksin Joken kanssa nautimme mahtavan syyspäivän sorateillä.
Näin Stravalleni (mukaan kuvia): https://photos.app.goo.gl/5AN84um1ZhpJTYhD7

----------


## plr

Valocyclolenkkien syksyn suurin osanottajamäärä 13 nähtiin tänään kenties erityisen hienon syyskelin vuoksi. Ajettiin muutamalla pienellä poikkeamalla (= vetäjä eksyi) suunniteltu reitti, jolle osui sattumalta jokunen mäkikin. Vuoreksesta haettiin uusi ulkoiluväylä, joka oli pimeässä hienoa kurvailtavaa. Pari rengasrikkoa sai lenkin keston 2½ h mittaiseksi. Toinen rengas taisi olla sisärenkaallinen ja toinen tubeless, joka vuoti litkua renkaan ja vanteen välistä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4286326468

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina ajetaan kevyehkö satanen maantiellä: 
varhainen startti klo 9 Sportaxilta kohti Kehäkukkaa vastapäivään. Keskari alle 30, tod. näk. 26 - 28.
Ilmoittaudu halutessasi mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14500453

----------


## Talisker

Kehäkukassa käytiin hyvin höpötellen mukavalla ryhmällä.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/4300805111

Huomenna sitten sorapainotteisesti Siiriin suunnilleen näin: https://www.strava.com/routes/2760226851773132750
Lähtö klo 10 Keskiöltä ja Vaakkolammilla n klo 10.20, ellei muuta ilmene aamuun klo 09.00 mennessä.

----------


## Talisker

Maantielenkkeily on jatkunut meillä monella koko talven sora- ja tiepyörillä, pienissä porukoissa ja yksin.
Kevään edetessä ajajia näkyy taas ilahduttavan paljon.

Olennainen osa meillä kuntoilijoilla on kahvilla käynti lenkin lomassa ja siihen on kehittynyt joitain käytänteitä.
Rohkenin panna niitä ylös ja jopa julkaista kommentoitavaksi ja noudatettavaksikin.
Tässä:

_“Jokaisella pyöräily-yhdistyksellä ja -ryhmällä on hyvät suhteet ja yhteydet paikallisiin kahviloihin.”_
_Niitä synnytetään ja pidetään yllä kiinnittämällä huomio mm seuraaviin asioihin:_
_Missä käymme_
_*yksityiset ja persoonalliset kahvilat, baarit ja ravintolat_
_*hyvät tuotteet ja ystävällinen palvelu_
_*kelpo paikat pyörille, mielellään näköisälle_
_Miten käyttäydymme_
_*olemme huomaavaisia muita asiakkaita kohtaan_
_*arvostamme yrittäjien toimintaa (ei esim isompia omia eväitä)_
_*jätämme kypärän pyörän tankoon (sateella ja kylmällä toki sivupöydälle)_
_*kuraisina pyydämme esim. sanomalehteä tuolin suojaksi ja puhdistamme jalat hyvin_
_*hikisinäkin pidämme ajopaidan päällä_
_*Ilmoitamme etukäteen suurehkon ryhmän (esim yli 7 kuskia) saapumisesta ja ajasta_
_   -tämä on erityisen tärkeää, jottemme tyhjää koko vitriiniä kerralla "kanuunakierteistä, puusteista, sämpylöistä, marjapiirakoista, munkeista..."

Vakiopaikkoina minulle tulee mieleen Frantsilan kehäkukka, Paakari, Koskenvoima, Siiri, Siuron koskibaari, Aunessillan Konttikahvila.
   -listaa saa täydentää_

Liittykää mukaan https://www.kilometrikisa.fi/ :aan.
Kootkaa omia pikkuporukoita; kimpassa on mukavaa ajaa.

Hyviä ja turvallisia ajeluita!

----------


## ManseMankeli

Jos torstaina meinaa käydä ripittäytymässä 7 kirkon pyöräilyssä, niin onko tietoa mahdollisista tien kunnon heikkenemisestä? 

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki järjestetään Akaan seurakunnan tiedotteen mukaan su 29.8. kello 08.00.

https://www.akaanseurakunta.fi/tapah...on-pyoralenkki

Pyöräilyseura Kaupin Kanuunat ry aloittaa nyt kokoontumisrajoitusten lievennyttyä maantieyhteislenkit heti huomisesta alkaen. Lenkit löytyvät Nimenhuuto-palvelusta osoitteessa http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## ManseMankeli

> Seitsemän kirkon pyörälenkki järjestetään Akaan seurakunnan tiedotteen mukaan su 29.8. kello 08.00.
> 
> https://www.akaanseurakunta.fi/tapah...on-pyoralenkki
> 
> Pyöräilyseura Kaupin Kanuunat ry aloittaa nyt kokoontumisrajoitusten lievennyttyä maantieyhteislenkit heti huomisesta alkaen. Lenkit löytyvät Nimenhuuto-palvelusta osoitteessa http://pkk.nimenhuuto.com. Tervetuloa mukaan!



Kyllä huomenna mennään ripittäytymään ja hakemaan turvallista pyöräilykautta tradition mukaan. Elokuussa voi olla myöhäistä ja mahdollinen uudelleen ripittäytyminen talvikautena varten. 

Mutta onko tietoa teiden kunnosta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## josku

Lauantaina on suunnitteilla ajaa ylipitkä maantielenkki Lempäälän ja Toijalan kautta Hanhisuolle, Nuutajärvelle ja sieltä Punkalaitumelle, yllätys yllätys Kahvila Myötätuuleen. Kotiin Halkivahan, Narvan ja Tottijärven kautta https://ridewithgps.com/routes/36072764.

Lähtö klo 9 Rajasalmen sillan kioskilta ja vauhtina 30-32km/h.

Erityismainintana reitillä maailmankuulu Hanhisuon stadion, jossa järjestetään vuosittaiset vihdanheiton MM-kilpailut https://www.facebook.com/vihdanheitonmm/
Tarvittaessa voimme varmasti pysähtyä ihailemaan kisamaastoa ja jos joku ottaa vihdan mukaan niin myös heittämään ??

Mielellään napin painallus Nimenhuudossa, jos suunnittelet mukaan tuloa, niin voidaan taas ilmoitella Myötätuuleen että kattavat meille pöydän.

----------


## plr

Montako kertaa käytiin Myötätuulessa viime vuonna? 4? 5? Tänä vuonna pystytään parempaan!

----------


## josku

> Montako kertaa käytiin Myötätuulessa viime vuonna? 4? 5? Tänä vuonna pystytään parempaan!



Taisi olla 5. Tänään tämän vuoden toinen!

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

> Jos torstaina meinaa käydä ripittäytymässä 7 kirkon pyöräilyssä, niin onko tietoa mahdollisista tien kunnon heikkenemisestä? 
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk



Tein helatorstaina 2021 soolo-VK1-lenkin seitsemällä kirkolla. Ketään näkynyt. Tietoisena Toijalan-Sotkian välin huonosta päällystekunnosta ja muistellen Aamulehden grafiikkakuvaa Pirkanmaan päällystystöistä Toijala-Sotkia ei kuulu vieläkään ohjelmaan.
Tämän takia kehittelin reitiksi pyöräillä vastapäiväkierros VLK-MK-VII-KYL-Jalannin eteläpuoli itään-Sotkia-URJ-Jalannin pohjoispuoli itään-TJL-SKSM.
No, oli kyllä hieno keli, mutta tuuli kävi idästä. Minulla loppui energia noiden pitkien vastatuuliosuuksien takia, varsinkin Kylmäkoski-Toijala-Uittamo (St130). Ponkki kotikulmilla! Eka kuultu Cuculus canorus 20-luvulla korviini. 121 km.

----------


## josku

Niinhän se tuli ajettua kauden toinen Myötätuulen lenkki. Tällä kertaa Akaan, Hanhisuon ja Nuutajärven kautta. Alkumatkasta asfaltti oli hiukan märkää, ennen Punkalaidunta satoi oikein kunnolla ja taas Tottijärvellä ripeksi ja asfaltti märkä. Saatiin testata sadetakkeja sekä vedenpitäviä sukkia ihan huolella. Pitkiä pätkiä oli myös täysin kuivaa. 
8 kuskin voimin mentiin ja hieno reissu oli. Sarpatin risteykseen päätettiin reissu ja siinä oli myös reissun ainoa tekninen, kun yksi takarengas todettiin puhjenneeksi. Muuta murhetta ei onneksi ollut, vaikka tien pinta oli yllä mainitun Toijala-Sotkia, Hanhisuon ja Nuutajärvi-Humppilan osalta joko huonossa tai erittäin huonossa kunnossa. Paljon oli myös hienoa pintaa ja ennen ajamatonta tietä. 
Kenelläkään ei ollut vihtaa mukana, joten ei pysähdytty Hanhisuolle tekemään ennätyksiä.

Näitä lisää  :Hymy: 
Näin lenkki Stravassa https://www.strava.com/activities/5339181123

----------


## plr

> .. reissun ainoa tekninen, kun yksi takarengas todettiin puhjenneeksi.



Renkaasta löytyi puhkeamisen syy: lasinsirpale keskellä kulutuspintaa. Kovimman kuuron aikana päästiin sopivasti kohdalle osuneen ladon katoksen alle sadetta pitämään. Hyvä retki oli!

----------


## petentic

Tänään sunnuntaina Rosendahl GP! Hyvä syy käydä fillarilla Pynsällä munkilla ?? Lähdöt: N18 klo 1200, Kat2 ja M16 klo 1245, elite klo 1345. Ajakaahan lenkkinne tänään sinne taikka sen kautta!

----------


## Talisker

Vakiolenkki käy Kämmenniemessä ja tullee Pynsälle kahden jälkeen. 
Startti klo 10 Keskiöltä ja n klo 10.25 Linnainmaan sittarilta.

----------


## Talisker

Näin me tehtiin 20 hengen porukalla 2 - 3 sovitussa ryhmässä, 80 ja 100km lenkkeinä.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/5344428646

----------


## Talisker

Vanha tuttu huomisena kevyenä lenkkinä: 
Pohjoistuuli suosii tälläistä ihan tuttua: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3890487506
Paluu Viitapohjan kautta pitkänä myötätuulena.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888670

----------


## -Markku-

Lauantain pitkä lenkki ajettiin suunnitellusti Vesilahden kautta Sammaljoelle, sieltä Vammalan ja Häijään kautta takaisin Tampereelle. Keskinopeus vähän alle 32 km/h ja matkaa reilu 140 km. Alkusiirtymä Lempäälän läpi ajettiin melko rauhallisesti pyöräteitä pitkin reiluilla väleillä. Osallistujia oli peräti 18, joten Lempäälän jälkeen jakauduttiin kahteen ryhmään. Sammaljoella ihasteltiin kylänraittia ja nautittiin huippuhyvistä vähäliikenteisistä teistä. Paluumatkalla vielä kahvit Kiskokabinetissa. Matka sujui todella hyvin; ainakaan ensimmäisenä ajaneessa ryhmässä ei ollut mitään teknisiä ongelmia, ajaminen oli mukavan tasaista ja aurinko paistoi lämpimästi. Myös muu liikenne käyttäytyi todella asiallisesti. Kiitokset kaikille mukana olleille!

Strava näyttää siirtymineen tällaista: https://www.strava.com/activities/5377198978

Sammaljoen kirkolla (kuva: josku)

----------


## josku

Huomenna ajetaan soratieitä Kehäkukkaan. Lähtö klo 10 Jussinhannan leipomolta Tohlopinranta 24. Vauhti on herrasmiesten nautiskeluvauhti, eli maltillinen. Reitti suunnilleen näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/60748930.
Lenkki myös Nimenhuudossa https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14955856

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna keskiviikkona ajellaan Aunessillalle klo 10 startilla Keskiöltä. Vajaa satanen ja pikkuisen yli 25km/h.

----------


## -Markku-

Laitoin Nimenhuutoon ehdotuksen huomisen ylipitkästä lenkistä (n. 200 km). Ajatuksena käydä tiedustelemassa tien kuntoa Pitkän Pirkan reitillä, erityisesti sillä osuudella, jonka 34-ryhmä ajaa poikkeusreittinä Viljakkala–Parkano–Kuru. Toki samalla tulee tiedusteltua iso osa tavallisestakin Pitkän Pirkan reitistä. Ja onhan Parkano–Kuru-tie niin mahtava, että sinne kannattaa lähteä, vaikka ajaisi Pirkan jossain muussa porukassa. Reitti toteutuu vain, jos saadaan vähintään neljä osallistujaa, joten mielellään ilmoittautumisia Nimenhuutoon. Sieltä löytyy myös tarkemmat tiedot reitistä ja suunnitelluista taukopaikoista

----------


## Kajtsu

Huomenna la 10:00 Linnainmaan Cittarilta Viitapohja vastapäivään ~60km. Kahvit Aunessillan konttikahvilassa. Vauhti noin 28kmh (alun siirtymisen jälkeen).

----------


## Ynnykkä

Huomenna sunnuntaina Viitapohjan lenkki + Ruutana + Tiihala ehkä siitä vielä Saarenmaantie. Kahvit Paakarissa. Lähtö klo 9 Linnainmaan cittarilta. Keskinopeus 28 +-2.

----------


## -Markku-

Tein Nimenhuutoon rinnakkaisen tapahtuman tämän illan vauhtilenkille. En ajatellut lähteä repimään täysillä alle kolme vuorokautta ennen  Pirkkaa, mutta reipashenkinen yhteislenkki kiinnostaa silti. Alustava  ajatus keskarista voisi olla noin 36-37 tietämillä. Ajetaan perinteinen  Pirkkaa edeltävä reitti Sahalahden kirkolle ja takaisin (55 km). Jos tällaiselle löytyy kysyntää, niin saa käydä ilmoittautumassa.

----------


## Talisker

Huomisella Juhalenkillä käydään katsomassa onko Otamuskahvila auki. Jos ei, niin Siuron Koskibaarissa sitten. 
Startti klo 9.30 Amurin Helmeltä ja n klo 9.55 Teivon raviradan parkkikselta kohti Sasia.
Voit ilmoittautuakin: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888521

----------


## Talisker

Ei menty Otamukseen saakka, kun Koskibaarin munkit houkutti niin.
Jäipä sitten aikaa poiketa https://visitnokia.fi/kohteet/ossi-s...losen-ateljee/ 
jota kunnostetaan apurahan turvin entistä kiinnostavammaksi. 
Tuli taas todistetuksi, että kevytkin lenkki on mahdollinen.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/5479132633

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna hikoillaan Koskenvoimaan sämpylöille ja suklaaleivoksille.
Saa sieltä jätskiannoksiakin  :Hymy: .
Keskiöltä klo 10 ja Pitkäniemen sillan seuduilta n klo 10.25.

Voit ilmoittautuakin: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888695

----------


## Talisker

Meitä oli peräti 15.
Sorvankylän hiekkatiekin oli hyvin ajettavassa kunnossa.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/5500661593

Juhannusaattona sitten ajetaan perinteinen Ellivuoren lenkki.
Startti klo 9.00 Keskiöltä. 

Voit ilmoittautua ja kommentoidakin: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15027579

----------


## plr

Ellivuoren lenkiltä erkaantui muutama ajaja Kiskokabinetin kahvitauon jälkeen tarkistamaan kehuttua Sammaljoen pätkää (tie 2521 + Rautaniementietä itse asiassa Sammaljoen keskustan metropolialueen ohitse). Tulimme siihen tulokseen, että saattaa olla jopa Pirkanmaan paras tie maanpyöräilyyn. Uusi asfaltti ja juuri sopivasti mutkia ja pikkumäkiä. Poikkesimme vielä kahvitauko kakkoselle Koskenvoimaan. Ehdittiin juuri ennen kuin paikka meni kiinni. Keli oli suorastaan helteinen.

----------


## Talisker

Ellivuoren peruslenkkiläiset (18 - (3+2)) klaarasivat reissun just spekseihin.
Lopetus oikein vaan meni väärin: Kippari oli kiinni ja jouduin Mältinrantaan.
Kiitos kaverit, kun suostutte ajamaan Timopapan kyytiä!
Näin Strvalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/5526606423/overview

----------


## Esa S

Sammaljoen tie rules. Seuraava Yyterin retki menee sitä kautta mennen tullen, ehkä elokuun alkupuolella.

----------


## frp

Ei siinä sammaljoen tiellä muistaakseni edes ollut paha asfaltti ennenkään paitsi Rautajärven tien alussa.

----------


## znood

Olikos Porin ja Yyterin suuntaan mitkä parhaat katureitit Tampereelta ? Tässä kesälomareissua mietiskeltiin jos yöpyisi Porissa.ja ajaisi siten että kumpaankin suuntaan olisi eri reitti. Jotain jälkiä löysin mutta en mitään varsinaista lopputulemapäätelmää parhaasta reitistä.

----------


## frp

https://kartta.paikkatietoikkuna.fi/ ja sieltä tien päällyste näkyviin (ruskeat ovat hiekkatiet ja muut värit ovat päällystettyjä) niin eipä sitä pitkään tarvi tuijottaa kun vaihtoehdot ovat selvät. Kaikki paitsi suora tre-pori tie ovat hyviä teitä. Etelän puolella tulee kiertoa aika paljon.

----------


## plr

Kävimme 7 ajajan porukalla Pälkäneellä mansikkawiinereillä hienossa kesäkelissä. Taajamissa mentiin paikoin vähemmän ajettuja reittejä, jotka eivät ehkä olleet tuttuja kaikille. Matka oli noin 90 km ja keskari noin 27 km/h.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5537051316

----------


## Onnikka

> Kävimme 7 ajajan porukalla Pälkäneellä mansikkawiinereillä hienossa kesäkelissä. Taajamissa mentiin paikoin vähemmän ajettuja reittejä, jotka eivät ehkä olleet tuttuja kaikille. Matka oli noin 90 km ja keskari noin 27 km/h.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5537051316



Kiitos ristipään lainasta wiineriporukalle. Klossit pelitti hyvin kotiin asti. Käännyitte näkötornille, kun me jatkettiin Lahden tielle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

> Kiitos ristipään lainasta



Meillä ei ollutkaan mitään teknisiä ongelmia, mutta olipa silti käyttöä työkaluille! Ruuvilukitetta kierteisiin?

----------


## Onnikka

> Meillä ei ollutkaan mitään teknisiä ongelmia, mutta olipa silti käyttöä työkaluille! Ruuvilukitetta kierteisiin?



Normaali kiristys riittää, nyt oli kesätyöntekijän taidonnäyte kyseessä. En kommentoi liikettä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Talisker

Huominen kevyt Juhalenkki Kehäkukkaan klo 9.30 startilla Amurin helmeltä.
Voit ilmoittautuakin mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888523
(siellä on reittikin).

----------


## Talisker

Kylläpä meitä koeteltiin: eka rengasrikko pari km startista ja sen jälkeen 50km vesisateessa, lämpötila min 11 astetta.
Kehäkukan lämpö ja meille varattu kahvittelupöytä täpötäydessä kasvisravintolassa
ja loppumatkaksi parantunut ajokeli palkitsivat taas.
Meitä oli yhdeksän ja kaikki meni hyvin, joskin oikein lopettaminen Mältinrannassa tai Plevnassa jäi tällä kertaa.
Näin Stravalleni: https://www.strava.com/activities/5552554686

----------


## plr

Laitetaanpa lauantaiksi tarjolle 140 km cyclolenkki Orivedelle: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15060475

Lähtö klo 9.00 Keskiöltä, kahvipaikka Cafe Herkkuhetki Orivedellä, pääosin sorateitä mennään. Keskinopeus voisi olla noin 25 km/h, mutta siitä ei pidetä kynsin ja hampain kiinni. Katsotaan vauhti sopivaksi porukan ja teiden kunnon mukaan.

----------


## plr

Hyvinkin speksien mukaan ajettiin Orivedelle kuuden ajajan porukalla helteisessä kelissä. Konditoriassa Orivedellä pidettiin herkkuhetki ja Kangasalla otettiin vielä jäätelötauko. Hienoja hiekkateitä löytyi ja erityisesti Siitaman ja Jyväskyläntien välissä olevat jäivät mieleen. Jonkin verran olivat vesisateiden aiheuttamat virtaamat syöneet teiden pintoja. Tiet pölisivät, mutta teknisiä murheita ei ollut.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5568086265

----------


## josku

Laition ensi torstaille gravel-lenkin kokemäenjoen maastoihin nimenhuutoon https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15067803

Vielä hiukan eläväiset speksit alla:
Pitkä gravel-lenkki Kokemäenjoen rannoille. Vauhtina noin 25km/h. Porukasta riippuen saattaa mennä napsun yli mutta ei paljon. Varsinkin Kokemäenjoen ympäristössä tiet tasaisia, joten siellä varmaan lujempaa ja Sarkolan mäkimaastossa ylämäet erittäin rauhallisesti. Tauot todennäköisesti Keikyällä ja Huittisissa , täytyy vielä tarkennella. Reitti Kokemäenjoen rannoilla vielä myös tarkentamatta. Jos elää, niin ei merkittävästi. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26073706

Lähtö 8.7 klo 8:30 Maaveräjänlahden ja Pyhäjärventien kelvien risteyksestä Nokialta.

----------


## josku

> Laition ensi torstaille gravel-lenkin kokemäenjoen maastoihin nimenhuutoon https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15067803
> 
> Vielä hiukan eläväiset speksit alla:
> Pitkä gravel-lenkki Kokemäenjoen rannoille. Vauhtina noin 25km/h. Porukasta riippuen saattaa mennä napsun yli mutta ei paljon. Varsinkin Kokemäenjoen ympäristössä tiet tasaisia, joten siellä varmaan lujempaa ja Sarkolan mäkimaastossa ylämäet erittäin rauhallisesti. Tauot todennäköisesti Keikyällä ja Huittisissa , täytyy vielä tarkennella. Reitti Kokemäenjoen rannoilla vielä myös tarkentamatta. Jos elää, niin ei merkittävästi. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/26073706
> 
> Lähtö 8.7 klo 8:30 Maaveräjänlahden ja Pyhäjärventien kelvien risteyksestä Nokialta.



Paikallinen maanviljelijä on lupautunut viemään meidät Kokemäenjoen yli lautallaan. 
Piirsin reittiä tämän perusteella uudelleen. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/66504733


Taukopaikat ainakin Kauttuan ruukin reissulta tutussa Pehulan kyläkahvilassa Keikyällä ja Huittisissa Kahvila Helmessä. Jälkimmäinen ei ole tuttu, mutta suolaista ja makeaa siellä näyttää olevan. Jos porukalla päätämme, niin myöhäisen lounaan voimme käydä Huittisissa jossakin syömässä, taitaa olla silloin ABC vaihtoehtona.

----------


## josku

> Paikallinen maanviljelijä on lupautunut viemään meidät Kokemäenjoen yli lautallaan. 
> Piirsin reittiä tämän perusteella uudelleen. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/66504733
> 
> 
> Taukopaikat ainakin Kauttuan ruukin reissulta tutussa Pehulan kyläkahvilassa Keikyällä ja Huittisissa Kahvila Helmessä. Jälkimmäinen ei ole tuttu, mutta suolaista ja makeaa siellä näyttää olevan. Jos porukalla päätämme, niin myöhäisen lounaan voimme käydä Huittisissa jossakin syömässä, taitaa olla silloin ABC vaihtoehtona.



Niinhän se ajettiin hieno lenkki Kokemäenjoen suistoille pääosin kauniissa kesäsäässä. Menomatkalla oli up'n'down reittiä Sarkolan ja Kärppälän maisemissa. Paluumatkalla tultiin paikoin Speedy Gravelia Kokemäenjoen saarilta kohti Huittisia ja Tamperetta. Äetsässä kävimme menomatkalla kahvilla Pehulan kyläkahvilassa. Tiskissä ei ollut sämpylää, mutta paikan pitäjä lähti hakemaan tarvikkeita lähikaupasta ja noin vartin päästä meillä oli sämpylät edessä  :Hymy: 

Pitkästä aikaa oli teknologiamurheitakin matkalla. Aamulla huomasin, että Garmin oli mennyt jotenkin kummasti päälle yön aikana ja akkua jäljellä 2%. No siitä selvisi ottamalla powerbankin mukaan ja laittamalla mittarin sen kanssa takataskuun. Nokialla tuli vettä ja omassa pyörässä alkoin heti hiekkatielle päästyä kerran aiemmin olleet chain suck-ongelmat - meinasi itku päästä ja hermo mennä  :Vihainen: . Onneksi sade loppui ja oli rätti ja ketjuvoidetta mukana, ongelma poistui. Äetsästä lähdettäessä Garmin ilmoitti, että toisen kahvan patteri on aivan lopussa (Sramin sähkövaihtajat)  :No huh!:  Pattereiden pitäisi kait kesää kaksi vuotta ja alkukesästä katsoin että virtaa pitäisi vielä riittää. No tästä selvittiin kun Huittisten ABC:lta lounaan yhteydessä ostin patterin ja vaihdoin. Sorvantiellä vielä yhdeltä kanssapolkijalta lensi Garminin etuvalo jorpakkoon hermeettisissä nimismiehenkiharoissa  :Irvistys: 

Kaikesta tästä huolimatta hyvä reissu ja naurua matkalla piisasi  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja koska Garmin sekoili ja jätti 8km välistä, niin jälki wanhasta kunnon SportsTrackerista - aina on hyvä olla kaksi mittaria mukana, ettei tarvitse ajaa lenkkiä uudelleen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## josku

*Ensi torstaina, eli 15.7 voitaisiin ajaa Kauttuan ruukin kierros.* 
Lähtöpaikkana Mustanlahden satama ja aika klo 8.

Matkaa kertyy noin 300km ja vauhti tällä lenkillä on ollut noin 30-31km/h. Tauot pidetään siten että Äetsässä Pehulan kyläkahvilassa kaffetauko, Kauttuan ruukilla syödään Jokisaunalla, Punkalaitumella kahvila Myötätuulessa kaffepaussi ja pari viime kertaa ollaan pysähdytty vielä Vesilahdella kaupassa, joten speksataan sekin mukaan. Jos päivä on kuuma ja pulloja tarve täytellä, niin pysähdytään toki tarpeen mukaan. 
Ruukilla pyörähdetään perinteisesti katsomassa paikkoja. 

Viimevuoden lenkki meni näin https://www.strava.com/activities/3742148994

Lenkki Nimenhuudossa https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15077887


Jos olet tulossa mukaan niin täppää nimi listaan, tiedän ilmoitella kaffepaikkoihin osallistujamäärää etukäteen, että osaavat varautua.

----------


## plr

Huomenna Keskiöltä klo 10 noin 120 km maantielenkki: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888616

Taukopaikka Hakafood Cafe Valkeakoskella. Ajetaan tasaisella rasituksella noin kolmeakymppiä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## plr

Jotakuinkin suunnitelman mukainen reitti ajettiin 6 ajajan porukalla. Arvelimme, että sadealueet olisivat menneet ennen lähtöä ohi, mutta Lempäälässä saatiin kuitenkin reipas sadekuuro niskaan. Sateen jälkeen alkoivat sademetsäolosuhteet eli kosteaa ja lämmintä riitti. Oli selvästi kuumin lenkki tänä vuonna ja loppumatkasta alkoi olla aika pehmeä olo. Keskinopeus oli noin 30 km/h, mikä riitti tänään. Ei isoja teknisiä murheita: yksi satulalaukku putosi Toijalassa ja yhden etukiekon laakerit alkoivat narista kelin kuivettua.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5604482685

----------


## josku

> Jotakuinkin suunnitelman mukainen reitti ajettiin 6 ajajan porukalla. Arvelimme, että sadealueet olisivat menneet ennen lähtöä ohi, mutta Lempäälässä saatiin kuitenkin reipas sadekuuro niskaan. Sateen jälkeen alkoivat sademetsäolosuhteet eli kosteaa ja lämmintä riitti. Oli selvästi kuumin lenkki tänä vuonna ja loppumatkasta alkoi olla aika pehmeä olo. Keskinopeus oli noin 30 km/h, mikä riitti tänään. Ei isoja teknisiä murheita: yksi satulalaukku putosi Toijalassa ja yhden etukiekon laakerit alkoivat narista kelin kuivettua.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5604482685



Lenkki oli hieno, mutta itsellä oli kyllä kauden huonoin jalka  Piti ajatella kylmää suihkua, jäätelöä ja limoncelloa terassilla, että jaksoi kotiin

----------


## plr

Lämpö vaikutti selvästi lenkin raskauteen. Yleensä ajoviima viilentää vauhdissa lämpöiselläkin kelillä, mutta tänään tuntui kuin saunassa olisi istunut. Sateen jälkeen lämpötila nousi nopeasti toistakymmentä astetta eikä sateessakaan ollut yhtään kylmä. Kahvilla istuimme ilmastoiduissa sisätiloissa, että tämmöinenkin piti vielä kokea. :-o

----------


## Daimian

Huomiselle tarjolla Pentinkulman kierros. Lähtö klo 9:00 Kaukajärven mäkkäriltä:

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15082279

----------


## Talisker

Tänään ajeltiin tosi kevyesti Pikkusäijä+Bauhaus.
Huomennakin speksien mukaan Kehäkukkaan Keskiöltä Teivon kautta.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888700

----------


## Talisker

Keskiviikon 28.7. Juhalenkillä ajellaan Viitapohjaa ja kahvitellaan Konttikahvilassa Aunessillan kupeessa. 
Kevyesti mennään taas. 
Ilmoittaudu mukaan: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888527
https://photos.app.goo.gl/KWpYAP1xhWTGPnkPA

----------


## josku

*Hiekkateitä Jämille, Uhri- ja Kylmänmyllynlähteille*

Lauantaina, jos saan seuraa, niin voisi ajella Jämille katsomaan kahta edellä mainittua lähdettä.
Lounas Jämin lentokentällä ja kahvit paluumatkalla Kehäkukassa.

Vauhtina noin 25km/h. Osa matkaa asfalttia, silloin nopeammin ja soralla mäkisessä maastossa hitaammin.

Lähtö Tohlopinrannasta Jussinhannan leipomolta klo 9.

Reittiajatus näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/54175708

Laitoin myös nimenhuutoon: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15190432

Jos olet tulossa, niin toive olisi että nimi listalle, niin tiedän saanko matkaseuraa  :Hymy: 

Jos sääennuste merkittävästi heikkenee, niin sitten tarkennetaan pläniä. Nyt näyttää että reissun aikana ei kastuttaisi.

----------


## petentic

Lauantaina klo 10 Pyöräkauppa Keskiöltä n. 140 km maantielenkki Ellivuoreen, eli se vähän pidempi Pyhäjärven kierto. On vielä tälle kaudelle ajamatta, enkä koskaan ole ajanut sitä myötäpäivään! Myötäpäivään siis kierretään tällä kertaa. Kaffet ehkä Ellivuoren hotellilla. Reitti melkein näin (toki Rämsöön kautta mennään toisin kuin jäljessä). Ilmoittaudu mukaan. Tervetuloa!

----------


## petentic

Perun tämän lenkin, kun ei ollut ketään tulossa. Lähden ajamaan osan matkaa tuota aiemmin markkinoitua Jämin gravelia.

----------


## josku

Niin se ajettiin Jämin Gravel 12 kuskin voimin. En ole varma oliko tämä Adventure Gravelia, vai Johannes' Mystery Tour  :Leveä hymy: 
Matkalle mahtui asfalttia, perus hiekkatietä, heinikkopolkua, single trackia ja tunkkausta. Reitti oli piirretty maatalon viljapeltoon, mutta Kaura-Gravelia emme ajaneet vaan käänsimme pyörät ympäri ja haimme vaihtoehtoisen reitin.
Rengasrikkoja sattui enemmän kun tarpeeksi. Tubelles suihki litkut yhdeltä pihalle, mutta saatiin rengas kuitenkin pitämään. Toiselta meni rengas kahteen kertaan, viilto reunaan ja seuraavaksi snakebite. Keskiökin taisi olla yhdessä pyörässä hiukan löysällä, mutta kesti matkan rasituksen. Se näissä gravel-hommissa on mielestäni hauskaa, kun pienet yllätykset ei niin haittaa, kuuluvat asiaan. 
Aika pölyisiä naisia ja miehiä olimme lenkin lopussa  :Hymy: 
Koko matkan keskari oli 25,7km/h. Jämille mennessä 26,4 ja palatessa 25,1km/h. Toki tekniset osuudet ja tunkkaukset keskaria vähän laskivat - pahoittelut pienestä speksin ylityksestä.
Itse ainakin nautin hyvästä seurasta ja kivoista teistä, toivottavasti toisetkin.

Jälki Stravassa: https://www.strava.com/activities/5753609621

----------


## plr

> Keskiökin taisi olla yhdessä pyörässä hiukan löysällä, mutta kesti matkan rasituksen.



Makea retki oli taas, kiitos! Katsoin tuota keskiötä äsken tarkemmin ja voi olla niin, että ovat SuperX:n kilometrit ajetut. Alumiininen keskiömuhvi näyttäisi irronneen kuiturungosta ja heiluu sen verran, että liikkeen näkee helposti. Ehkäpä Cannondalen rungon lifetime warranty sopii tähän. Nyt tuli kyllä pyörärikko huonoon paikkaan, kun uusien pyörien toimitusajat ovat mitä ovat.

----------


## E.T.

> Makea retki oli taas, kiitos! Katsoin tuota keskiötä äsken tarkemmin ja voi olla niin, että ovat SuperX:n kilometrit ajetut. Alumiininen keskiömuhvi näyttäisi irronneen kuiturungosta ja heiluu sen verran, että liikkeen näkee helposti. Ehkäpä Cannondalen rungon lifetime warranty sopii tähän. Nyt tuli kyllä pyörärikko huonoon paikkaan, kun uusien pyörien toimitusajat ovat mitä ovat.



Vuosi sitten keväällä oma ilm. paljon vähemmän ajettu Super X laukesi aivan samalla tavalla. lifetime warranty sopii tähän oikein hyvin. Hoidin oman takuuasian pyöräkauppa Keskiössä nopeasti ja mutkattomasti. Minulle tarjottiin uuden rungon sijaan
uutta pyörää -40% joten tietenkin tartuin tähän. 
Saatavilla oli vielä Super X -20 mallia sähkövaihteilla ja kuitukiekoilla joten tuollainen tuli kotiin ja tyytyväinen olen ollut. Hieman loivemmat kulmat ja matalampi keskiö ja runko on todella jäykkä mutta mukava. Ei voi kun suositella. 
Cannondalen mitoitukset ovat hieman muuttuneet,
nyt sopii samankokoinen runko sekä cx käyttöön että maantielle. Minulle, ja varmaankin myös sinulle sopiva koko olisi 58. Pyörää saa tulla koeajamaan vaikkapa koko päiväksi.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Aijjai, joutuuko plr jättämään integroidun aero-Scott-Gravelin nyt muille ? . Sorry off-topic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Katsotaan mitä tapahtuu Cannondalen elinikäisen runkotakuun kanssa. Asia on prosessissa Pyörä-Suvalan kautta Cannondalella. Kiitos vain E.T. uuden SuperX:n koeajotarjouksesta, tämä nyt rikkoutunut pyörä onkin vastaavan koeajon seuraus! Vaikka pyörärikko tulikin pahaan paikkaan, niin ei tilanne nyt katastrofi ole: Varapyörä on olemassa, joten hiekkatieajot jatkuvat.

Jos nyt jotakuta kiinnostaa miltä se keskiöongelma näyttää, niin tältä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSkq4ANHcSc

----------


## plr

> Aijjai, joutuuko plr jättämään integroidun aero-Scott-Gravelin nyt muille ?



Kyselyjen perusteella pyörää ei saa vielä mistään. En tiedä kovin montaa aerogravelpyörää, joissa on integroidut vedot.

----------


## E.T.

> Kyselyjen perusteella pyörää ei saa vielä mistään. En tiedä kovin montaa aerogravelpyörää, joissa on integroidut vedot.



Suupielet valuen katselin noita Scott graveleita, huikean hienoja pyöriä järkevillä hintalapuilla. Kelpaisi omaan talliin
kernaasti. Pyörät ovat kehittyneet huimasti noihin kymmenen vuoden takaisiin verrattuna. Olen vähän juuttunut näihin cannareihin kun ne ovat hajonneet aika sopivasti neljän vuoden välein ja takuu on tullut hyödynnettyä. Olen ottanut sen
tilaisuutena saada halvalla uutta tekniikkaa.  :Hymy:  Mikä lienee cannarin seuraava kehitysversio, ehkäpä jokin Super Sixin ja
Super X:n sekasikiö. Aika näyttää ”joutuuko” vielä joskus hankkimaan tuollaisen vai vaihtaako merkkiä. 
Joka tapauksessa onnea etukäteen uudesta pyörästä mikä se sitten tulee olemaankaan.

----------


## Talisker

Huominen Juhalenkki suuntaa Siiriin. 
Suunnilleen näin: https://www.strava.com/routes/2870315402695083224
Koilliskeskuksen rismalla ollaan noin klo 9.58.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888533

----------


## Ynnykkä

Onko Juhalenkille lähtijöitä huomenna keskiviikkona? Timo ei ole vetovastuussa. Matkoilla. Lähdettäisiinkö Viitapohjaan? Siellä ei toki konttikahvila ole auki. Tai sitten Tiihalaan ja siellä Paakari? Tai sitten sekä että ja kahvit paakarissa? Vaihtoehto myös Saarijärventietä ja siitä Tiihalaan. Kiinnostusta?

----------


## plr

Lauantaille tarjolla reitti Punkalaitumelle Myötätuuleen kahville. Sääksjärventien liikennevaloista voi myös tulla mukaan. Matka noin 140 km, kun päätetään lenkki Sarpatinharjun tienoille. Keskinopeus noin 30 km/h. Tervetuloa!

Klikkaudu mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/14888626

----------


## plr

Kävimme Myötätuulessa kahvilla suunnitelman mukaisesti kuuden ajajan porukalla. Matka oli noin 141 km ja keskari Keskiöltä lopetuspaikkaan 31,7 km/h. Oli suorastaan hieno syyskeli, vaikka Nokialla olikin muutaman kilometrin tie kostea.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5979534220

----------


## plr

Aamulehdessä kerrottiin tänään, että Jyväskyläntien rinnalle on tehty tie Viitapohjanraitilta Orituvalle. Näinollen Orivedelle pääsee nyt aika näppärästi sorateitä Viitapohjan kautta ajamatta valtatietä. Pitänee kokeilla piakkoin?

----------


## plr

Huomiseksi näyttää olevan hyvää ajokeliä luvassa, joten cyclolenkkiä tiedossa:

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15459677

Kliksauta itsesi mukaan katsomaan uusia teitä Orituvan lähistöllä (ja Herkkuhetkeen kaffille).

----------


## plr

Mukava 7 ajajan retki Orivedelle Herkkuhetkeen siitä sitten tuli. Hieman kura lensi, vaikka varsinaiseen sateeseen ei jouduttukaan (pientä muutaman minuutin tihkusadetta ei lasketa). Uusia teitä löytyi ja nyt pääsee Orivedeltä kätevästi Orituvan vierestä Viitapohjaan käymättä valtatiellä. Päivän ainoa tekninen ongelma taisi olla yksi ketjun putoaminen eturattaalta.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6016341554

Huomenna varmaankin maantielle, koska ennuste on hyvä. Alustavasti mietittiin Kehäkukkaa ja takaisin pitää päästä ajoissa sateenkaaripaitakisaa katsomaan. Tietääkö kukaan onko Hämeenkyrön ohitustietyömaan vuoksi sepelipätkiä odotettavissa?

----------


## josku

Laiton tällaisen lauantaille Nimenhuutoon https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15474098

Vuosi sitten käytiin ajelemassa sorateitä Seitsemisessä ja lounaalla luontokeskuksessa. Lauantaina 2.10 voisi ottaa saman uudelleen ja pääsääntöisesti samaa reittiä. 
Eli lounas Seitsemisessä ja kahvet paluumatkalla Kyrönlahden ST1:llä.


Keskaritavoite 25 +/-1. Kuitenkin tasaisella rasituksella ja kaikki huomioiden. 


Lähtö klo 9 Tohlopinrannasta Jussinhannan pihasta.


Jos olet mukana, niin laita nimi listaan. Ilmoittelen luontokeskukseen ruokailijoiden määrää. 


Reittinä tällainen https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/79146272

----------


## plr

Aloitellaan tänään klo 18 valocyclolenkit Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Lenkistä suurin osa ajetaan valoisassa, mutta puoli kahdeksan nurkilla jo alkaa tarvita valoja eli sellaiset tulee olla mukana. Ajellaan pari tuntia kevyesti. Tervetuloa!

Ilmoittaudu mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15480290

----------


## plr

Onneksi joku ehti huomata valocyclolenkki-ilmoituksen, joten ajoimme kolmistaan. Ruska-pyöräilyn kuulumiset, takuurunkotilannekatsaus, uusia reittejä ynnä muuta hauskaa oli ja loppumatkasta alkoi jo olla sopivan pimeääkin, jotta pääsi tunnelmaan. Lampussa esiintyi jokin sähkövika, mutta onneksi se korjasi itse itsensä. Keli oli kuiva ja tiet hyvässä kunnossa. Tätä jatketaan iltojen pimetessä.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6038825617

----------


## plr

Huomenna taas pari tuntia valocycloilua Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Käydään Kangasalla kääntymässä ja ajetaan vajaa 50 km suhteellisen tasaisella rasituksella. Lenkki ajetaan, vaikka vähän sataisikin. Reitillä on varmasti umpipimeää loppupäässä, joten valot sen mukaan. Tervetuloa!

Klikkaa mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15507194

----------


## plr

Huippukeli oli tänään ajaa valoilla. Peräti 10 ajajaa oli mukana tällä melko monipuolisella reitillä, johon saatiin kulumaan vähän yli kaksi tuntia. Tekniikkapuolella tappioiksi lasketaan yksi katkennut etukiekon pinna ja reitille hukkunut takavalo. Hiekkatiet ovat ällistyttävän hyvässä kunnossa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6073396760/

----------


## plr

Huippucyclokeliä tiedossa huomiseksi, joten käydään Sahalahdella. Mukana on asfalttipätkiä, hiekkateitä, ulkoiluväyliä ja hieman polkujakin. Useita cycloherkkupätkiä on sattumalta osunut reitille. 1. kahvitauko Nikkilän kyläkaupalla ja tarvittaessa toinen Kaivannon Keitaalla. Startti Keskiöltä klo 10. Tervetuloa!

Peukuta itsesi mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15516826

----------


## plr

Valocyclolenkkiä klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15533298

----------


## plr

Perinteisesti keskiviikkona ajetun valocyclolenkin sijaan ajetaankin se huomenna tiistaina Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 18. Syy on sääennuste, joka lupaa kovaa vesisadetta keskiviikoksi ja huomisen ennuste on kuivaa. Huomenna käymme Rautaseman suunnalla ajamassa 46 km. Pari tuntia mennee ajoaikaa ja pyritään ajamaan tasaisella rasituksella. Tervetuloa!

Tuosta mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15550653

----------


## plr

11 valocycloilijaa oli mukana tänään Rautaseman lenkillä. Keli oli kuiva, paikoin oli jo kuuraa ruohikossa, mutta ei ollut liukasta. Erinomainen ajokeli ja uusia reittejäkin löytyi. Teknisiä ongelmia ei ollut eikä kurakaan juuri lentänyt. Soratiet jatkavat hyvässä kunnossa olemista. Teillä näkee varsin hyvin, kun kaikilla on kirkkaat valot.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6137077925

----------


## plr

Huomenna sunnuntaina cyclolenkillä Roineen kierto rauhallisella vauhdilla. Startti Keskiöltä klo 10. Yöllä on pakkasta ja arviolta asfalttitiet ovat kuivia ja hiekkatiet jäätyneet koviksi, mutta eivät ole liukkaita. Kesärenkailla on siis tarkoitus lähteä matkaan. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Klikkaa porukkaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15567169

----------


## plr

Tulikin oikein hyvä lenkki Roineen kierrosta viiden ajajan porukalla. Aamulla kuivaa ja kovaa tietä ja iltapäivästä pehmeämpää ja kuraista. Kakkua ja sämpylöitä Hakafood Cafessa Valkeakoskella.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6160030965

----------


## plr

Sää näyttää tänään aika sateiselta, joten katsotaan onnistuisiko valocyclolenkki torstaina tai perjantaina.

----------


## plr

Nopeasti muuttuvista aikataulusyistä johtuen ei onnistunut tänään valocyclolenkki. Huomenna periaatteessa olisi hyvä keli, mutta koska lauantaina aamulla on Kommuutterin pidempi maantielenkki Myötätuuleen (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15583636), niin jää ainakin minulta cycloilu huomenna väliin.

----------


## plr

Huomenna torstaina valocycloilua klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Pari tuntia ajoa jossakin sopivan pimeässä paikassa.  :Hymy: 

Tuosta mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15605895

----------


## plr

Huomenna sunnuntaina tarjolla kevyt alle satasen cyclolenkki, koska keli näyttää hyvältä. Käydään Valkeakoskella Hakafoodilla kahvilla ja otetaan lähtö Keskiöltä klo 10. Reitti melkein sama kuin vuosi sitten. Sen verran muutoksia, että saadaan uusia teitä mukaan. Tervetuloa!

Klikkaa mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15613405

----------


## plr

Aika kiva keli, vaikka olikin hieman vetisen vilpoinen. Tiet olivat pääosin hyvässä kunnossa ja lätäköt jäässä Lempäälässä, mutta liukasta oli vain kuran takia. Teknisiä murheita ei ollut ja taas löytyi uusia ennen ajamattomia teitä. Savontie oli märkää litkua, Valkeakosken Santun lenkin pururata oli parempi. Hakafood ei pettänyt tälläkään kerralla ja siellä oli myös tuttuja.  :Hymy:  Hämärä meinasi yllättää kotiin tullessa ja pyörä tietenkin pesuun taas.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6224733377

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantain soraillaan Kangasalan harjulle.
Startti klo 10 Keskiöltä, latupohjia Niihaman kautta Olkahisiin ja Kangasalle.
Vauhti kevyt, toivottavasti jopa minulle.
Ilmoittaudu mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15629853

----------


## plr

Huomenna kevyt 85 km cyclolenkki Nikkilän kyläkaupalle. Startti Keskiöltä klo 10. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15631227

----------


## plr

Keli kuivaa sateiden jälkeen ja torstaina illalla klo 18 taas valocycloilua Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Ajetaan pari tuntia ja tällä kerralla Pirkkalan suuntaan. Tervetuloa!

Tuosta mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15640708

----------


## plr

Joo keli kyllä oli kuiva, mutta hiekkatiet eivät. Niinpä tuli taas melko kurainen retki. Osa teistä oli kovia ja osa upottavia. Teknisiä ongelmia ei ollut. Yksi uusi ajaja oli alkumatkasta mukana, mutta Vuoreksessa hän oli jo niin kaukana edellä, että huutokaan ei enää tavoittanut kun käännyimme Suolijärven ulkoilureitille. Vastaisuuden varalle kannattaa pysyä porukan mukana, niin pysyy porukan mukana.  :Hymy: 

https://www.strava.com/activities/6275765986

----------


## plr

Tämän päivän testilenkin perusteella tiet ovat hyvässä talviajokunnossa, joten huomenna käydään rauhallisella vauhdilla lyhyttä reittiä Kehäkukassa. Lähtö klo 10 Jussinhannan leipomolta. Aika jäistä on hiekkateillä, joten renkaat sen mukaan. Ja kun kuitenkin joku huomaa, että Äkönmaalla mennään tietä väärään suuntaan, niin se johtuu siitä, että ylämäkeen pysyy hieman lämpöisempänä.  :Vink: 

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15659107

----------


## plr

Talvi Tour de Tampere cycloryhmä ensi lauantaina ajaa noin 80 km ja 4-5 h maanteillä. Lähtöpaikka Hervanta ja tarkemmin Ahvenisjärven jalkapallokenttien romahtaneen kuplahallin vieressä. Pidetään kiireetön kahvitauko jossakin sopivassa paikassa ja tarvittava määrä banaani- ynnä muita taukoja matkalla. Yhteensä aikaa kulunee 6-7 h. Kelistä ei vielä tarkkaan tiedä, mutta kannattaa ottaa talvirenkaat pyörään. Tervetuloa!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15911466

----------


## Onnikka

> Talvi Tour de Tampere cycloryhmä ensi lauantaina ajaa noin 80 km ja 4-5 h maanteillä. Lähtöpaikka Hervanta ja tarkemmin Ahvenisjärven jalkapallokenttien romahtaneen kuplahallin vieressä. Pidetään kiireetön kahvitauko jossakin sopivassa paikassa ja tarvittava määrä banaani- ynnä muita taukoja matkalla. Yhteensä aikaa kulunee 6-7 h. Kelistä ei vielä tarkkaan tiedä, mutta kannattaa ottaa talvirenkaat pyörään. Tervetuloa!
> 
> https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15911466



Onko reitistä jälkeä ?

----------


## plr

Suunnitelm(i)a on, mutta ei vielä päätöstä, koska lauantain keli vaikuttaa reittivalintaan. Laitan reitin jakoon vähän lähempänä tapahtumaa, kun on tarkempi sääennuste käytettävissä.

----------


## Onnikka

> Suunnitelm(i)a on, mutta ei vielä päätöstä, koska lauantain keli vaikuttaa reittivalintaan. Laitan reitin jakoon vähän lähempänä tapahtumaa, kun on tarkempi sääennuste käytettävissä.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Nyt näyttää aika lupaavalta lauantain sääennuste. Aurinkoista pikkupakkasta ja tiet ovat luultavasti ok ajokunnossa. Käydään Talvi Tour de Tampere cyclolenkillä Valkeakoskella kahvilla Hakafood Cafessa rauhallisella vauhdilla ja nautitaan helpoista teistä ja talvisesta ajokelistä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Reittilinkki löytyy tapahtuman kuvauksesta Nimenhuudosta, jossa voi myös kertoa onko tulossa mukaan.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/15911466

----------


## petentic

Helou! Aurinko paistaa  :Hymy:  Jokos Säijässä on kesärengaskeli?

----------


## missile

Kaarina Maununtyttären tie oli oivallisessa ajokunnossa tänään. Toki nyt pyryttää lunta, mutta jospa sitä ei tulisi haitaksi asti.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Onko käsitystä missä kunnossa ovat tiet Pirkkalasta Eerikkilän urheiluopistolle? Voiko jo ajaa maantiepyörällä?

----------


## izmo

> Onko käsitystä missä kunnossa ovat tiet Pirkkalasta Eerikkilän urheiluopistolle? Voiko jo ajaa maantiepyörällä?



Paikoin voi olla lunta tiellä ja ehkä märkää

----------


## plr

Lykätään tuota perinteistä kevätretkeä vielä eteenpäin. Talvi pitää pintansa tänä vuonna pitkään.

----------


## plr

Huomenna kevyehkö maantielenkki Punkalaitumelle Myötätuuleen. Lähtö klo 10.30 Sarpatintien ja Rajasalmelle menevän tien risteyksestä. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16063736

----------


## plr

Myötätuulessa käytiin suunnitelman mukaisesti hienossa lähes tyynessä kelissä. Keskinopeudeksi tuli 29 km/h, matkaa reipas 150 km ja terassilla tarkeni hyvin. Narva-Punkalaidun -tie on täydellisessä kunnossa, kuiva ja sula.

Lauantaina on suunnitelmissa Eerikkilän kevätretki. Katsotaan vielä lähempänä viikonloppua millainen keli on tulossa eli tässä vaiheessa vielä kelivarauksella tämä reissu.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16066125

----------


## plr

Eerikkilän retki toteutuu ylihuomenna, koska sääennuste näyttää hyvää ajokeliä eikä sateen uhkaa ole.

Käytännön juttuja Eerikkilän urheiluopiston nettisivuilta:

Vapaa-ajan asiakkaiden ja leiriläisten vanhempien kulku ravintolaan tapahtuu ainoastaan klubitalon alaoven kautta (eli ravintolarakennuksen alakerrasta rannan puolelta, Café49:n ovi).
Kaikissa tapahtumissa kiinnitetään erityishuomiota terveysturvallisiin järjestelyihin ja turhia kontakteja välttäen.
Sisätiloissa käytetään maskeja (yli 12-vuotiaat) ja huolehditaan käsihygieniasta.

Lounas 10,90€ klo 11.00-14.00

Lounaslista lauantai 23.4.
 nakkikeittoa Makulihan nakeista
 broileripataa
 kasvis-pastavuokaa

Tästä mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16066125

----------


## plr

Mukava retki oli Eerikkilään ja kevyesti meni kymmenen ajajan porukalla. Maukas lounas syötiin Eerikkilässä ja kahvitauko pidettiin Toijalassa. Tekniikkapuolella yksi rengasrikko, pientä etuvaihtajajumppaa ja kerran lensivät tankolaukun tavarat maantielle. Sade oli kastellut pienen pätkän tietä Eerikkilän lähellä, muuten oli kuivaa asfalttia. Lämpötila oli aika tasainen, menomatka myötätuuleen ja paluu vastatuuleen. Keskari hieman yli 29 km/h. Hyvä kevätkauden avauskaksisatanen.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7028446367

----------


## plr

Lauantaiksi näyttää hyvää ajokeliä. Olisiko kiinnostusta noin 200 km:n lenkille Huittisiin? Lounas siellä ja kahvit Myötätuulessa. Suunnilleen tällainen reitti: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/39187049.

----------


## plr

Näsijärven kierto huomenna klo 10.15 K-Market Winterinmutkan pihasta. Keskinopeus alle 30 km/h ja lounas/kahvitauko Kurussa. Tervetuloa mukaan!

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16114834

----------


## Talisker

Edit:
Ihan kelpo sää oli, tuulikin kohtuullinen.
Hiihtoladun pohja Ojalasta Niihamaan osin jäinen ja märkäkin.
En katsonut mikä olisi ollut Kauppiin. Luultavasti vielä talvisempi. 
Munkkikahvit maistui.

Ei oo häävi keli huomiselle Juhalenkille, mutta meinaan silti lähteä ajelemaan.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16104195

----------


## Talisker

Keskiviikon Juhalenkin ajalle on ennusteissa pelkkää sadetta. 
Ajattelin ajaa sen jo huomenna tiistaina, 7.6. lämpöisessä poutasäässä. 
Panin ihan nimenhuutoon: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16219459
Lähtö siis klo 9.30 Amurin helmeltä. Koilliskeskuksen ja Kaukajärven kautta Siiriin kaffeille.
Paluu Anian rantatien kautta.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Mitä nopeusryhmiä yöpyöräilyyn meiltä tulee?

----------


## tehaku

> Mitä nopeusryhmiä yöpyöräilyyn meiltä tulee?



Toivottavasti Jäähovi-ryhmä järjestyy tänäkin vuonna?

----------


## jalo

Perinteinen Kaupin Kanuunoiden juhannuslenkki perjantaina (24.6) joko Rönnille (Längelmäveden kierto) tai Roineen kierto. Vauhti n.25km/h. Lähtö Mustalahti 8.30.
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16250730

----------


## Talisker

Juhannusaaton Rönnin lenkki sai suuremman suosion.
Mennään näin https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/112126696
Tälläisellä aikataululla (ainut pidempi tauko Rönnillä, muut vain tarvittaessa ja lyhyinä):
8.30-8.30 Startti Mustastalahdesta 0km
8.45-8.50 Muotiala 5km
9.00-9.10 Spiraalihalli 8km
Saarenmaantie
9.40-9.45 “Pekan lähde” 23km
9.45-9.50 Huutijärven risteys 26km
11.25-11.35 Rönni 70km
11.35-12.00 Rönnin tauko
13.15-13.30 Huutijärven risteys 109km
13.40-14.00 Holvasti 120km
14.10-14.30 Mustalahti 131km
Keskari 25 - 27m/h.
Omat eväät, varasisurit, pumput.

----------


## Isä nitro

Oletan että kutsu on avoin ja jos on, voisin liittyä seuraanne tuosta Huutijärven risteyksestä huomenna ilmoitettuna ajankohtana ja jättäytyä pois Oriveden kohdilla. Nimimerkillä ”orivesiläinen mökkiläinen”

----------


## Talisker

Joo Isä nitro, olet tervetullut mukaan.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tattista. Nukuin sitten pommiin. Ehkä ensi juhannuksena. Niin ja hyvää juhannusta.

----------


## karibou

Ajan keskiviikkona 29.6. aamulla l. lähtö Naistenlahden voimalan nurkalta klo 7.45 ja 'Sarpatin shigaanissa' (silta Pitkäniemen sairaalan luona) klo 8.30: Lempäälä eestaas n. 85, b-luokan vauhtiin. Tämä on kutsu.

----------


## slksk

Helteen takia lauantain kevyt maantielenkki starttaa Mustalahdesta poikkeuksellisesti jo klo 8.00. 

Ajetaan Pirkkalan lentokentän ympäri ja Säijän kautta takaisin Tampereelle. Matkaa kertyy n. 55 km.

Lenkillä ei ole kahvitaukoa, mutta lenkin päätteeksi voidaan kahvitella Ranta-Tampellan Rantasmoothie-kahvilalla ja halukkaat voivat pulahtaa Ranta-Tampellasta Näsijärven viileyteen. Varaa siis mukaan tarvittava määrä taskueväitä ja juotavaa koko lenkin tarpeita varten.

Ajetaan rauhallisesti osallistujien toiveet ja tarpeet huomioiden. Lenkin aluksi käydään ryhmäajon perusteet ja käytössä olevat käsimerkit läpi, joten lenkille voi hyvin osallistua ilman aiempaa kokemusta ryhmäajosta.

Lämpimästi tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## josku

Huomenna torstaina tarjolla Tour de Myötätuuli, noin 180km ja keskarina ~30km/h.
Nimenhuudosta löytyy detskut: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16287146

----------


## josku

> Huomenna torstaina tarjolla Tour de Myötätuuli, noin 180km ja keskarina ~30km/h.
> Nimenhuudosta löytyy detskut: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16287146



Hyvää tekemistä meillä oli 7 kuskin voimin. Startissa oli kahdeksas saattelemassa matkaan ja Lempäälässä kahdeksas (ei sama kun startissa) saattelemassa meidät kotiin. 
Vauhti oli hiukan rapsakampi kun speksissä, kippari ei osannut hillitä vauhtia  :Sarkastinen:  
Pöytä oli jälleen katettu Myötätuuleen, jossa kahvi, sämpylät ja kakkupalat maistuivat. Osa söi kakun kahteen kertaan Halkivahantien ylämäissä  :Cool: 
Sadetta hiukan loppumatkasta, kuten ennuste lupasi. Teknisiä murheita ei ollut.
Lenkki ja pari kuvaa Stravassa https://www.strava.com/activities/7429794721/overview

----------


## josku

Ajattelin ajella huomenna maantietä Koskenvoimaan kahville Valkeakosken ja Sontulan kautta kiertäen tällaista reittiä https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/118005439
Vauhtiajatus 29-31km/h väliin. Mustastalahdesta lähden klo 9, mikäli saan matkaseuraa, eli jos mukana niin mieluusti täppä nimenhuutoon https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16323952

----------


## plr

Maanantaiksi näyttää hienoa kesäkeliä, joten pidempi maantielenkki on paikallaan.

Klikkaa itsesi mukaan ja katso yksityiskohdat: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16330597

----------


## karibou

Ajan maanantaina 25.7. aamulla eli lähtö Naistenlahden voimalan  nurkalta klo 8.15 ja Ylöjärven keskustan kiertoliittymässä klo 9.00 ja edelleen Sasi_Sarkkilantie_Turkkila_Manni_Viljakkala_Karhe_  Kyrönlahdentie_Ylinen_Tre, kaikkiaan 103 km beta-sarjan keskarilla 25-26. Tämä on  kutsu.

----------


## jalo

Lauantaina 13.8 Mustastalahdesta lähtee kevyt lenkki klo 10.00. Ajetaan perinteinen Ruutanan lenkki myötäpäivään. Koilliskeskuksella  olemme 10.25. Kahvit Paakarissa. Innostuksen mukaan joko Tiihalan kautta  (yht.60km) tai suorempaan (yht 50km). Lenkki soveltuu kaikille, jotka  haluavat ajella 22 kilometrivauhdilla. (https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16104350)

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina yksi Mustanlahden lenkeistä suuntaa Valkeakoskelle Lempäälän kautta.
Reilu satanen suunnilleen näin: https://www.strava.com/routes/2995738642949550884
Lyhyempi ja pitempikin on tarjolla.

----------


## Talisker

Juhalenkki aikaistetaan melkein vuorokaudella, kun keskiviikkona sataa.
Startti huomenna tiistaina klo 10.00 Amurin helmeltä. Koilliskeskuksella n klo 10.28 ja siitä 
Haiharan kautta Saarenmaantielle ja Tiihala ympäri. Kahvit Paakarissa.
Rolle sano, että pakko tulla mukaan!!!

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna ajellaan maantietä Konttikahvilaan. Startti pian klo 10 jälkeen Keskiön nurkilta
sen jälkeen, kun on katsastettu Keskiön muuttomyynnin tarjonta.
Varjo-Juhalenkki keskiviikkona 9.30 latupohjia pitkin Kangasalle. Noin klo 10.05 Niihaman majalla

----------


## Esa S

Käytäiskö lauantailenkillä Pusulassa? No miksi juuri siellä?
- sopiva matka, 150km suuntaansa
- mukava hyväksi todettu reitti
- mukava nimi paikalla
- paikallinen Neste pitäisi olla vanha kunnon huoltoasema
- ajettais 300km brevettinä, jonka maksu (10€) menee suoraan Ukrainan tueksi

https://www.randonneurs.fi/events/azov-marathon-b200/

----------


## plr

Voisin lähteä ajamaan, jos keli on kohdallaan eli on kuivaa. Oliko tarkempaa reittiajatusta?

----------


## Esa S

Keppanakellarin ohi, ehkä paluumatkalla voisi poiketakin siellä. Sunnuntai näyttäisi nyt olevan parempi.

----------


## plr

Reitille saisi poimittua Antiaistentien, jos kiertää Karkkilan kautta. Keppanakellari olisi ilmiselvä ruokapaikka kyllä.

----------


## Esa S

Onko Antiaistentie erityisen hieno? Pieni lisäkoukkaus reittiin mahtuu, mutta pidetään se aika tarkkaan 300km pituisena.
Lauantai ei ole enää huono, mutta sunnuntai aavistuksen parempi, joten ehkä se mieluummin?
Sirpa on ehkä lähdössä myös, eli nyt olisi alustavasti kolme lähdössä.
Tuo brevet systeemi on nyt aika vaivaton, ei tarvita kortteja, pelkkä jäljen tallennus riittää. Ja se kymppi menee lyhentämättömänä Ukrainan hyväksi.
Auttaa vähän,  jos harkitsee mennä ensi vuonna Paris-Brest-Paris tapahtumaan. (Eikä ole ajanut 300 tai pidempää brevettiä tänä vuonna).

----------


## Esa S

^ kyllähän se aika hyvältä vaikuttaa: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...Tl3F0x_j-saQHI

----------


## plr

Antiaistentie tuli ajettua joku vuosi sitten nelisatasella ja se on erikoisuudessaan ajamisen arvoinen. Sääennuste heittelee koko ajan ja nyt näyttää lauantaiksi parempaa keliä. Periaatteessa kumpi tahansa päivä sopii.

Perusreittiä Antiaistentien kanssa näyttäisi tulevan noin 305 km.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40994633

----------


## plr

Tai jos kiertää sen eteläkierroksen vastapäivään, niin taukopaikoiksi saisi Toijala 40, banaanitauko 90, Pusula 140, Keppanakellari 190, Toijala 260.

----------


## Esa S

Tuo on hyvä reitti. Yksi taukopaikka voisi olla makuliha.fi n. 90 km kohdalla. Toijalan voisi ehkä menomatkalla skipata. Lähtö 7 paikkeilla kun aurinko nousee.
Ja siis lauantai on nyt selvästi parempi.

----------


## pompo

Onko tälle jotain muuta aikataulua, esim. kokonaisaikaa tai keskinopeutta? Kiinnostaa kovasti, mutta kunto on arvoitus. Voin myös tulla joka tapauksessa starttiin ja ajaa omaan tahtiin.

----------


## Esa S

300 km brevetille on maksimiaika 20 tuntia, mutta tavoitellaan illaksi kotiin. Valot on hyvä olla, kun aurinko laskee jo n. 19.30.
Porukallahan me näitä on perinteisesti ajettu, niin että ketään ei jätetä. Halutessaan voi toki jättäytyä porukasta.
Aukioloaikoja:
Makuliha 9-15
Pusulan neste 8-20
Keppana Kellari 12-21
Toijalan neste 8-19, vaihtoehtona ABC 6-24

----------


## plr

Tuossa on päivitetty reitti Esa S:n ohjeiden mukaiseksi: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/40994633

Makulihan kahvila onkin uusi tuttavuus ja juuri sopivalla paikalla. Toijalassa on turha pysähtyä menomatkalla, koska sen voi korvata banaanitauolla parin tunnin ajon jälkeen. Esim. 28 km/h keskinopeudella ajoaika on 11h ja tauot 3h(?) päälle. Klo 21 perillä, jos noin etenee ja lähtö on klo 7.

----------


## Esa S

Toijalassa on vaihtoehtona myös Torin kebab-grilli lähes suoraan matkan varrella, avoinna 13-04:30, jos ei ehditä Nesteelle.

----------


## plr

Eli Keppana Kellarista sitten suoraan kebabiin. Kuulostaa hyvältä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Esa S

^ Pidetään vaan mielessä se 20 tunnin aikaraja  :Hymy:

----------


## Esa S

Laitoin nimenhuutoonkin: https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16655099

----------


## Esa S

Saa esittää preferenssiä mentäiskö lauantaina vai sunnuntaina. Nyt taas näyttäisi hiukan sateen uhkaa lauantaille enempi kuin sunnuntaille (mutta voi vaihtua vielä). Makuliha ei ole sunnuntaina auki, mutta muuten tauot onnistuu.
Minulle ja Petrille taitaa molemmat päivät sopia yhtä hyvin?

----------


## pompo

Mulle huominen on parempi, mutta lähtö muuten epävarma. Jos ei näy lähtöaikaan lähtöpaikalla, ei tarvitse odotella.

----------


## Esa S

Petri ja Sirpa sairastuivat, joten lähden yksin jollei Pompo tai joku mattimyöhäinen tule mukaan. Rukkasin vähän reittiä, ettei tule yhtään ylimääräisiä kilometrejä. Lähtö jo klo 6:15 (hyödynnetään aamuhämärän aika) Kirkonkylän koululta Sorkkalantielle, ja käydään vain Karkkilassa Antiaistentie edestakaisin, jätetään Pusula toiseen kertaan.

----------


## plr

Onnea matkaan lähtijöille! Mahataudissa ei vain pysty ajamaan, vaikka kovasti tekisi mieli.

----------


## Esa S

Antiaistentie oli remontissa, en päässyt läpi, joten tuli pientä säätöä reittiin, mutta löytyi niitä teitä 300km ajettavaksi.
Hieno tie oli siltä osin kun oli ajettavissa. Hienoa uutta asvalttia oli nyt normireitilläkin.

----------


## plr

Näyttää kivalta syysilmalta, joten Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta tänään klo 18 ajetaan valocyclolenkki. Aikaa kuluu noin 2 h ja rauhallista vauhtia mennään. Tervetuloa!

----------


## plr

Kolmen ajajan voimin ajoimme Lempäälään kahden tunnin lenkin. Lopussa oli jo sopivan pimeää ja valoja tarvittiin. Hiekkatiet olivat hämmästyttävän hienossa kunnossa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7953100020

----------


## kaakku

Radanvarsi on kyllä hyvä molempiin suuntiin, toki toi Sääksjärven kohta välillä vähän kuumottaa. Ajoin kesällä huoltotietä Hämeenlinnaan asti. Ittala-Parola väli oli huonoa, mutta muuten tosi jeppis reissu. Helsinkiin asti pääsisi jos vaan jalkaa riittää. Muistelisin että joku olisi ajanut pohjoisesta päin Tampereelle, ehkä Parkanosta ja sekin oli onnistunut. Tai no Ylöjärveltähän ei ihan radan vierustaa pääse Tampereelle.

----------


## plr

Tuo Hämeenlinnaan ajo radanvartta on käynyt joskus mielessä. Joskus on ajettu Karheen saakka pohjoiseen. Se on paikoin hyvää tietä ja välillä aika kivistä.

----------


## plr

Valocycloilua taas keskiviikkona klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16735195

----------


## plr

Satasen cyclolenkki Valkeakoskelle huomenna Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta klo 10.

Klikkaa mukaan ja katso lisätiedot:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16748055

----------


## plr

Keskiviikkona, jos ei sada, ajetaan taas valocyclolenkki klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Viime viikolla oli 5 osallistujaa, saadaanko nyt enemmän?

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16758361

----------


## plr

Varsinaisesti ei satanut, mutta jonkin verran oli kosteaa ja kuraista tänään. Keli oli siis hyvä valocycloiluun. Kuudeskin ajaja olisi saatu mukaan ilman siirtymällä tapahtunutta rengasrikkoa. Tekniikka toimi, pari tuntia ajettiin ja välillä oli pimeää. Kirkkojärven kulttuuri- ja luontopolulla ei juuri kulttuuria nähty, mutta puualusta vaikutti liukkaalta. Varsamäentie oli pimeässä perinteisen tunnelmallinen. Viime viikkoon verrattuna tiet olivat nyt selvästi pehmeämpiä, mutta eivät vielä aivan imutahmaa. Muutamassa kohdassa vähän hengästyi.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8023791068

----------


## plr

Sääennusteen vuoksi yleensä keskiviikkona ajettu valocyclolenkki ajetaan huomenna tiistaina. Startti klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Ajetaan noin 2h. Valot mukaan, tervetuloa!

Tuosta mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16778565

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina ajellaan sorateillä semmonen 7-kymppinen.
Vauhti korkeintaan 22km/h eli ei speedy gravelia.
Katso https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16788008

----------


## plr

Tälläkin viikolla sääennuste povaa sadetta keskiviikolle ja kuivaa huomiselle, joten ajetaan valocyclolenkki huomenna tiistaina klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Kesto noin 2h. Tervetuloa mukaan!

Klikkaa mukaan:
https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16795134

----------


## Talisker

Huomenna lauantaina tuulee, mutta pitäis olla kuivaa.
Ajattelin ajettavan Saarikyliin, vaikka sieltä paluu olisi vastatuuleen.
Suunnilleen näin: https://www.strava.com/routes/3025848471871696172
Kympiltä Mustastalahdesta ja noin klo 10.25 Niihamassa latupohjia pitkin.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16804741

----------


## slksk

Onkos tämän viikon keskiviikkona (16.11.) valocyclolenkkiä tarjolla? Jos, niin pääsisin kerrankin mukaan.

----------


## plr

> Onkos tämän viikon keskiviikkona (16.11.) valocyclolenkkiä tarjolla? Jos, niin pääsisin kerrankin mukaan.



Näyttää siltä, että keli on hyvä, joten ajetaan. Lähtö huomenna keskiviikkona klo 18 Koivistonkylän Prisman tolpalta. Mietin vielä missä ajetaan, koska lämpötila menee illalla nollaan. Pyritään siihen ettei tarvitse liukastella, jos sattuu joku paikka olemaan jäässä. Tarkoitus on lähteä kesärenkailla.

https://pkk.nimenhuuto.com/events/16815209

----------

